#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-13
<drj_cro> jutro
<dodobas> jutro
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<Neuromanc> o Igore:)
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> natty http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_51fb4.png
<drj_cro> i kak i je taj novi ui
<budz0r> SilverSpace: proc ti se smrzo :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: da 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> teba senzore postelat
<Neuromanc> ..
<HmmZ0r> nemam vode doma
<HmmZ0r> predivno.
<SilverSpace> auch
<SilverSpace> sad mi se conkyskroz raspao 
<SilverSpace> i kad vratim orginal datoteku i tam sad ne stima
<drac0> dobar dan
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, kebap? :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj
<SilverSpace> drac0: vidi
<SilverSpace> natty http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_51fb4.png
<drac0> fino
<drac0> vidim i faenza conky ;)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ajde ako se ovaj MmikeMRMA izjasni za kepab, neka te pokupi pa dodjes i ti ;)
<SilverSpace> ne mogu
<SilverSpace> ugo m zastopano skroz
<SilverSpace> uho*
<budz0r> drac0: di se maze kebap?
<HmmZ0r> u preckom naravno
<HmmZ0r> :)
<drac0> budz0r, nebitno kako se kaze, kebap, kebab, kepab ... bitno da je jede :)
<drac0> *se
<HmmZ0r> vise to nije kebap, nego hrenovka na stapu
<HmmZ0r> :)
<budz0r> drac0: ma jasno, ali nisi me skuzil, gdje ga idete pojest?
<drac0> budz0r, sorry radim 5x odjednom pa nisam ni skuzio da si napisao 'maze' :)
<drac0> budz0r, utrine ;)
<budz0r> kao mazhe :)
<budz0r> drac0: a tam na placu, nije los tamo
<drac0> budz0r, yupp dobar je
<drac0> Mmike bi do Graza valjda, al i ovaj je ok :)
<Neuromanc> mrvica èevapi ovdje
<drac0> postovanje g. ptlo
<HmmZ0r> batje!
<HmmZ0r> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi se prijavio za beta testera?
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne
<drac0> ja razmisljam da instaliram nattya, trenutno mi je na sticku, pa da se prijavim kad vec cackam ...
<drac0> mislim da cu to danas kasnije napraviti
<ptlo> drac0, oj
 * drac0 ide baciti jedan kebap u kljun ...
<SilverSpace> zagrijavanje
<HmmZ0r> SilverSpace: kako se zove onaj software za kameru 
<HmmZ0r> daj neke pukni ako se sjecas
<HmmZ0r> naso sam nista. :D
<Neuromanc> kombinacija savladana...
<Neuromanc> samo je šiš bio preblag...
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: :))
<Neuromanc> silver:)
<ivoks> bmeti debian
<ivoks> za distribuciju kojoj toliko treba da izbace novi release, 3 godine supporta je fakat premalo
<drj_cro> :)
<SilverSpace> đava ga odnio
<SilverSpace> bas su zlocesti
<drac0> uff nelosh je bio ovaj kebap :)
<MmikeMRMA> Je, fino je sjeo :)
<ivoks> mogao bi i ja na kebab usput
<ivoks> il tak nes
<ivoks> masno, nezdravo
<MmikeDOMA> Ivoks: cevapi i/ili mazalice kod srbina
<ivoks> nije mi usput
<MmikeDOMA> Onda somerica i cetvrt kruha :)
<ivoks> jel se privikavas na desire?
<ivoks> sad me bas zvao jos jedan frend
<ivoks> i on bi kupio desire
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oatQ3DF9G3M&feature=related
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, privikavam, danas smo si vec bolji :)
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> drago mi je da se slazete :)
<MmikeDOMA> Ima losih fora, npr: bluetooth slusalica mi spojena, mob u djepu. Zvoni mob, stisnem slusalicu, javim se, a mob se otkljuca.
<drac0> odnosno ukljuci se ekran :)
<MmikeDOMA> E :)
 * drac0 i MmikeDOMA su slozni oko toga da amoled ekran daje vise svjetline
<drac0> :)
<MmikeDOMA> :") 
<drac0> haha, http://www.htcphones.net/android-market-update-coming-soon/
<drac0> ovo rootani useri vec vrte par dana
<drac0> nothin new there, back to the daily grind ...
<Neuromanc> najbolje imati staru nokiu
<Neuromanc> smartphonei mi idu na zivac laganini
<MmikeDOMA> Neuromanc, kak' staru?
<MmikeDOMA> nemres tamo puno toga
<MmikeDOMA> iako, da
<MmikeDOMA> baterija traje i traje i traje :0
<Neuromanc> a bilo kaj da nije touchscreen
<Neuromanc> i da nema zilion gumba sa strane
<drac0> ivoks, sta ti ono koristis za weather/sat, beautiful widgets?
<chaky|work> MmikeDOMA: koju bluetooth slusalicu koristis?
<MmikeDOMA> chaky, neku logitechovu, zake?
<chaky|work> ajde vidi model
<chaky|work> htio bih kupiti neku, pa me zanima
<MmikeDOMA> chaky, HS04 V01
<MmikeDOMA> ja ovu dobio
<MmikeDOMA> ok je, nsita posebno
<chaky|work> a zadovoljan si?
<drac0> chaky|work, plantronics ;)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: otkljuca ti se ekran?
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, evo sad testirao svoju, ne otkljuca mi se ekan pri pozivu
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, da
<MmikeDOMA> ceksec
<MmikeDOMA> da probam bas :)
<ivoks> to je bit ce neki htc feature :)
<ivoks> vidis...
<ivoks> dok sam ja furao htc, ukljucio sam si 'posebni unlock feature'
<ivoks> jer mi se telefon svako malo otkljucavao u dzepu
<MmikeDOMA> eh, sluska mi prazna :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kak si to uspio? :)
<ivoks> pod security
<ivoks> imas unlock gesture
<ivoks> settings -> location & security
<ivoks> Set up screen lock
<ivoks> pattern
<ivoks> cool stuff
<ivoks> to vise ne koristim
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam, htc se unlocka ako stisnes power tipku
<ivoks> tako je sigurno bilo na herou
<MmikeDOMA> Jea nemam taj unlock'n'security
<ivoks> kad sam uzeo desire, nisam dugo bivao na herou
<ivoks> htc
<MmikeDOMA> da, stisnes power i onda ga moras slidenut
<ivoks> to je ok
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, imam filing da ces vrlo brzo rootat ;)
<ivoks> kak nemas to?
<ivoks> odes u settings
<ivoks> imas security
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, i ja, i to tocno znam kad - onaj vikend iza slijedeceg - bozic i to. necu stic prije
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, cek
<MmikeDOMA> aha
<MmikeDOMA> imam
<MmikeDOMA> znam na kaj mislis sad, to je zena mi imala
<ivoks> i tam imas Set up screen lock
<MmikeDOMA> al' glupo mi to
<MmikeDOMA> tj, bum vidio dal' ce se odlokavat
<MmikeDOMA> moram si samo nac neku torbicu za oko struka
<MmikeDOMA> jer ovo u djepu - potrgat cu ga
<drac0> haha crkva lol, http://www.24sata.hr/news/don-vinko-sanader-vjernicima-ni-isusu-kristu-nisu-vjerovali-202083
<ivoks> grumble
<ivoks> debian
<ivoks> grumble
<ivoks> carnet
<ivoks> grumble grumble
<ivoks> (couple of saints)
<ivoks> grumble grumble
<ivoks> debian
<ivoks> grumble grumble
<ivoks> Trenutno aktualna distribucija Lenny je izašla 8. travnja 2009. godine, pa je i sama na kraju svog životnog ciklusa. 
<ivoks> pa kaj cu ja produkcijske servere updjetat svakih 365 dana?
<ivoks> koji im je...
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxo81Ok9Urk&feature=related <-- o crkvi
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, :) ja sa svojim debianima nemam bedova :)
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> carnet napravi pakete za etch
<ivoks> ok, mrak
<MmikeDOMA> Doduse, nemam nit' s ubuntuima
<ivoks> nakon godinu dana ti paketi vise ne vrijede
<MmikeDOMA> Haha :) To se ici javi :)
<ivoks> jer, eto, izasao je novi debian :)
<ivoks> ok, godinu i pol
<MmikeDOMA> brijem da je carnet odustao (ili odustaje) lagano od debiana
<ivoks> i sad izbace nove scheme za ldap
<ivoks> ok, super, drago mi je da se pomicu
<ivoks> ali njihov novi web ne radi na etchu
<ivoks> koji je izasao prije godinu i pol!
<Neuromanc> eh takav je zivot sistemca...
<dodobas> kako kuul.... slozio skriptu za xrandr
<dodobas> koristim nouveau drivere...
<dodobas> sad ovisno o tome koji externi monitor spojim...kad se prijavim poslozi mi desktop 
<ivoks> a sta ste vi ostali radili za vikend?
<ivoks> :D
 * MmikeDOMA nije takao komp
<MmikeDOMA> osim malo drketao za android
<MmikeDOMA> bio sam u Slaveticu (selo neko iza Jaske), fotkao snijeg i jeo sarmu
<MmikeDOMA> Zato cu nocas do jutra raditi ;)
<ivoks> idem i ja doma
<ivoks> da mogu dalje radit
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeDOMA> Snijeg je bas krenuo :)
<ivoks> da? pada?
<ivoks> kod mene je suncano
<ivoks> ovaj Zagreb postaje ogroman, na jednom kraju snijeg, na drugom suncano
<drj_cro> :)
<Neuromanc> ovdje nit sunca nit snijega
<drj_cro> potrgo se linkedin :)
<ivoks> sad je i ovdje pocelo padati
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeDOMA> Message: kernel: [1115975.516081] EXT4-fs warning (device md0): ext4_dx_add_entry: Directory index full! 
<MmikeDOMA> tja
<MmikeDOMA> provjerio za bluetooth
<MmikeDOMA> odlocka se cim se javim
<MmikeDOMA> i nema nacina za prebaciti se sa bluetootha na 'obicno'
<MmikeDOMA> ako je uparen 
<MmikeDOMA> Filesystem            Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on
<MmikeDOMA> /dev/md0                117M     28M     90M   24% /
<ivoks> di je to?
<MmikeDOMA> Taj neki server od klijentele
<MmikeDOMA> lik veli da mu je 'sporo'
<ivoks> pa taj / ocito ne drzi sve
<ivoks> vjerojatno jos ima /usr i /var
<ivoks> (host mail.globalnet.hr[213.149.32.10] said: 452 insufficient system storage (in reply to RCPT TO command))
<ivoks> :DDD
<MmikeDOMA> uahaha :)
<ivoks> "U Mona Lisinim očima pronašli skriveni trag do Svetog grala?"
<ivoks> Sveti gral ne postoji niti u jednom zapisu
<MmikeDOMA> Kak ne postoji!
<MmikeDOMA> A Indiana Jones zapisi?!
<ivoks> pojavljuje se tek u pricama o kralju Arturu i vitezovima okruglog stola
<MmikeDOMA> Mislim! 
<MmikeDOMA> Jel' gledo netko novi TheBigBangTheory? :)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, sad gledam :D
<MmikeDOMA> 'Each time I don't know what to do I turn to the alternative wisdom!' - 'Oh, Sheldon, you practice religion?' - 'Star Trek!'
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, :)
<hbogner> 5318008
<MmikeDOMA> to je broj telefona neki?
<MmikeDOMA> pin?
<ivoks> pa da
<hbogner> ako si gledao znas da to spominju na pocetku kao najbolji broj
<ivoks> ima ona epizoda zvjezdanih staza
<ivoks> kada nadju drustvo koje ih smatra bogovima
<SilverSpace> jaooo
<SilverSpace> gluh sam
<ivoks> http://www.realbollywood.com/news/up_images/11112462.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.realbollywood.com/bollywood-actress.html
<ivoks> to je to :)
<Lbp6000> vecer ...
<Lbp6000> imam jedno pitanje 
<Lbp6000> postoji li kakav POS sowtfare za ubuntu ?
<Lbp6000> i naravno kako rijesiti problem e-bankinga (pbz) ?
<ivoks> poslovni e banking?
<Lbp6000> jep
<ivoks> poslovni e banking radi samo u RBA
<ivoks> i to samo ako im se priprijeti
<ivoks> naime, sve banke su nabavile softver od istog dobavljaca
<ivoks> odnosno, taj jedan dio
<ivoks> koji eksplicitno trazi windows
<ivoks> iako je java i savrseno bi radio na bilo kojem OS-u
<ivoks> al eto... ti usb tokeni rade, mogu se koristiti
<Lbp6000> nesto sam guglao pa neznam dal sam an dobrome putu
<ivoks> ja sam cak uspio i autentificirati se na portalu
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_bd4c3.png
<ivoks> al onda dodje nemas 'C:\windows\blablabla.dll'
<Lbp6000> čitač kartica radi ( mislim usb hub ga je prepoznao)
<SilverSpace> evo ga sredio conky
<ivoks> Lbp6000: softver koji ti banka servira kao java applet
<ivoks> Lbp6000: to je problem, nista drugo
<ivoks> Lbp6000: to ne radi s nicim nego samo s windows
<ivoks> ali RBA daje tokene ako ih se trazi
<Lbp6000> dali postoji ikakvo rijesenje da se to sredi VM ?
<ivoks> VM je jedini nacin, nista drugo
<ivoks> mozda bi se nesto moglo s wineom, ali nisam se previse s tim igrao
<ivoks> pokusao sam, nije radilo, pa nisam dalje isipitvao
<ivoks> ispitivao
<Lbp6000> ok hvala na pomoci
<ivoks> moze poslati upit banci
<ivoks> ja sam poslao RBA-u
<Lbp6000> probat cu ... necu spavati 3 dana :) 
<ivoks> oni su me poslali proizvodjacu softvera
<ivoks> a ovi opet banci
<ivoks> koja onda vise nije odgovarala :)
<Lbp6000> ma djabe ovi u pbz-u su totalno nezainteresiran . btw. samo nekakve babe rade na helpdesku
<ivoks> da, nemaju oni pojma o cem ti pricas
<ivoks> ja sam ih mailom kontaktirao
<Lbp6000> kad su jednom nogom u grobu..
<ivoks> nije to bitno
<ivoks> nema tog linuksa na njihovim uputama
<ivoks> SilverSpace: zasto ti je load 1?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to je bio u tom trenutku 
<ivoks> pa nije u tom trenutku
<SilverSpace> inace je 040
<ivoks> 1.00 je bio zadnjih 15 minuta
<ivoks> i zadnjih 5
<ivoks> 1.02 prije minute
<ivoks> tak da... ocito je konstantno :)
<drac0> daklem, ovo mogu samo japanci :D http://youtu.be/xmxM_CknSZw
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa tako pise
<ivoks> Load: 1.02 1.00 1.00
<ivoks> al ajde, barem nisu vise sareni prozori :)
<Lbp6000> ivoks sto kazes na OpenBravo  ERP
<ivoks> idem igrad pocket legends
<ivoks> Lbp6000: sto trazis? ERP?
<Lbp6000> jep
<ivoks> ili POS?
<Lbp6000> svejedno znam se prilagoditi
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ERP_software_packages
<ivoks> pa listaj :)
<Lbp6000> mislih da imas nekavo iskustvo al dobro :) 
<ivoks> ne bas
<Lbp6000> btw. fala na pomoci..
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, pogledao bigbangtheory
<hbogner> lol
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, nelosi, nelosi :)
<hbogner> jesi skuzio koji sam broj napisao?
<MmikeDOMA> aha :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktualnosti/teski-alkoholicar-25-godina-bio-zet-ov-vozac_308668
<MmikeDOMA> "Sa Željkom Špoljarom (54) popričali smo na sastanku Kluba liječenih alkoholičara ZET-a Podsused.|
<MmikeDOMA> Pa mislim!
<SilverSpace> :) alkici
<MmikeDOMA> Ne samo da su alkici
<MmikeDOMA> nego imaju VRLO usko specijaliziran klub
<MmikeDOMA> alkici zet - ispostava podsused
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zagorci
<SilverSpace> bome baterija drzi dulje na froyo
<drac0> SilverSpace, kako uvo? :)
<SilverSpace> uh nikako
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kaj ti uvu?
<SilverSpace> ne boli ali nista ne cujem i nonstop sumi
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: prehladen sam pa mi se i uho zacepilo
<drac0> SilverSpace, reci zeni da gurne jezichinu malo pocisti i to, terapija
<SilverSpace> drac0: trebam onu sa jezicinom
<drac0> e tu tu ;)
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_84617.png
<MmikeDOMA> ruzan mi je taj unity za poludit
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, koji je ono 'grafocrtator' u dnu? :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ti je ruzan
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj si ti izbirljiv
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: koji 'grafocrtator'
<SilverSpace> conky
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam izbirljiv zato kaj ti nemas ukusa? :)
<SilverSpace> da da pa tebi svaka dlaka smeta 
<SilverSpace> sad mu font ne valja
<SilverSpace> ili mu nije vise ikona na mjestu di je prije bila i ko zna sto jos
<SilverSpace> stalno prigovaras :))
<chaky> gleda li tko Fringe? Luda serija.
<hbogner> chaky, gledam ja
<hbogner> covjece , sad ispad DA SVE GLEDAM :d
<hbogner> sorry caps
<chaky> ja sam skinuo 1. sezonu, pa krenuo gledati
<hbogner> na drugoj sam sezoni
<chaky> hbogner: dobro, znamo mi da ti gledas i Kucanice :)
<chaky> e ja tek na S01E10
<hbogner> chaky, naravno, tko negleda kucanice :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> ja na 2x10
<SilverSpace> hbogner: bas sam juce rijesio duple tocke i greske u hrsibame
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jel bilo puno?
<SilverSpace> ne bas
<SilverSpace> ali vidi se sa se radi
<hbogner> ja pikam po bingu
<SilverSpace> ja nikako da na sume krenem
<hbogner> ko bi reko, da sam jedva cekao da na linuxu pocnem koristiti microsoftov set podataka :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kuz ti to a google neda
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> pilo
<MmikeDOMA> jel' valja kaj taj fringe?
<MmikeDOMA> ja ga gledam na serveru
<MmikeDOMA> a lijen poceti gledati
<MmikeDOMA> gledam trenutno Sons of Anarchy
<MmikeDOMA> vrlo nelose :)
<obruT> ja jedva pogledao prve dvije epizode fringea, popizdio i odustao
<obruT> al kaze ekipa kao nakon 6-7 pocinje valjat
<SilverSpace> fridge kako koja epizoda
<obruT> ja ne znam, ali jednostavno ne mogu probavit te nove serije, tu glumu i te neke fore
<obruT> zadnju seriju koju sam skroz pogledao (nedavno iako je starija serija) je the wire i ta mi je fakat dobra :)
<obruT> zazelio se SF serija, al sto god poceo, na sve popizdio
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, sons of anarchy
<obruT> btw. navnodno se snima Game of thrones, nije SF al je fantasy ;)
<hbogner> obruT, nisam to znao
<hbogner> ajde da i to vidimo
<hbogner> al bilo bi zgodno da on nastavi pisati, ima jos 3 knjige koje mora izdati
<obruT> HBO snima tak da bi moglo biti ok
<obruT> bas se spekulira hoce li stici to napisat il ce riknut :)
<hbogner> lol
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> ne bu on to napisao nikad
<Neuromanc> mozda ni tad
<HmmZ0r> ima neka nova sf serija vrijedna spomena ?
<MmikeDOMA> Erm
<MmikeDOMA> Sons of Anarchy? :) Nije SF al' je dobro :)
<obruT> pretpostavljam da ste gledali "The lost room" miniseriju ?
<obruT> ako nist, trk na torrent searchere :)
<SilverSpace> lsb_release -d | sed -e 's/.*: //'
<SilverSpace> kako da sedam samo prvi dio bez ovog u zagradi Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<obruT> daj ti nama outpuy od lsb_release -d  jer kod mene nema nikakvih zagrada
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<SilverSpace> to je
<SilverSpace> ili hoces cijeli lsb_release
<obruT> | sed 's/\([^(]*\).*/\1/'
<obruT> ovo ce ti izvuci sve do (
<obruT> mislim da bi i ovo trebalo radit | sed 's/(.*//'
<obruT> ovo ce obrisat sve od zagrade na dalje
<obruT> mozes i | awk -F"(" '{print $1}'
<MmikeDOMA> em ti regularce ;)
<SilverSpace> obruT: thx radi jedno i drugo
<MmikeDOMA> nikad mi to nije sjelo do kraja ;)
<obruT> mozes i | cut -d "(" -f 1
<MmikeDOMA> pazi ti glupog thunderbirda
<MmikeDOMA> nece pretrazivat po tijelu poruke
<MmikeDOMA> neam tu opciju 
<obruT> ja sam jos uvijek na mutt-u
<MmikeDOMA> ja si sve mislim da se vratim
<SilverSpace> obruT: thx jos jednom radi
<MmikeDOMA> al' pila mi s attachmentima i ti me
<obruT> al fali mi jedna stvar - nekakav nacin tagiranja maila u neku grupu, ne da mail prebacim u poseban folder nego da u jednom folderu mogu razvrstat mailove po nekoj grupi, a onda ukljucit filter da mi pokaze samo tu grupu...
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ma kako nema
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, edit - find
<hbogner> ali da maknuli su u novom thunderbirdu opciju odabira brzog pretrazivanja po cemu zelis
<MmikeDOMA> ma di?
<MmikeDOMA> nema
<hbogner> to sam tek sad skuzio kad si rekao
<MmikeDOMA> imam hrpu polja za pretrazit
<MmikeDOMA> al' nemam Body
<MmikeDOMA> nemrem trazit u tijelu poruke
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, kako nema, odes na edit, pa onda na find, pa onda search messages
<hbogner> i tamo biras kaj hoces traziti i di
<hbogner> i body je treci ponudjeni izbor u drop down meniju
<MmikeDOMA> jok
<MmikeDOMA> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/tb.png
<hbogner> ok, tvoj je popizdio
<hbogner> neznam zasto nemas
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ne znam ja imam Body...
<dodobas> koja verzijica...
<MmikeDOMA> 3.1.7+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<dodobas> ma hebo te ubuntu
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, koja si ti verzija?
<hbogner> 3.1.7 na 10.04
<hbogner> 3.1.7 na 10.04.1
<MmikeDOMA> 3.1.7+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<MmikeDOMA> nemas to?
<hbogner> kakoto sve izlistas
<hbogner> meni thnderbird -v kaze: Thunderbird 3.1.7
<MmikeDOMA> dpkg -l thunderbird
<hbogner> a adaj kolki ti monitor imas
<hbogner> 3.1.7+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 
<hbogner> morao sam razvucio terminal van ekrana da mi normalno ispise
<hbogner> znaci isti
<dodobas> danas sam skuzio da mi 64bit unoffical Lightning calendar plugin nakon nekog vremena zalocka thunderbird na 100% cpua...
<hbogner> to ti je kad koristis arch :D
<hbogner> meni to jos nije napravio
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> nit meni
<MmikeDOMA> meni jednostavno taj plugin ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> 'sorry, imas 64bitni tb, tko te sisa' 
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<hbogner> skini si 64 bit plugin
<hbogner> ja ga imam :D
<ivoks> thunderbird?
<ivoks> tak vam i treba
<ivoks> :D
<hbogner> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdLightning
<MmikeDOMA> :P
<MmikeDOMA> ma ne koristim ligjhtningh
<hbogner> i kaj se onda bunis :D
<dodobas> hbogner: ti nemas 64bitni ubuntu...
<dodobas> ivoks: a sto ti koristis?
<hbogner> dodobas, imam
<hbogner_> dodobas, Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.13) Gecko/20101208 Lightning/1.0b2 Thunderbird/3.1.7
<dodobas> hbogner: da taj ne radi... ili radi lose...
<dodobas> ah..morati cu ga sam buildat...cini se
<ivoks> Evo
<hbogner> kako mislis neradi ili radi lose? meni radi
<dodobas> ivoks: je...gnome ... ja nemam niti g od govneta...
<dodobas> ovaj. gnometa
<dodobas> :)
<hbogner> aha, mislis, tja tebi nerradi
<ivoks> ha cuj
<ivoks> evolution se danas brze podigne od thunderbirda
<ivoks> i za razliku od thunderbirda, ne corupta attachmente
<dodobas> pa kad se 90% digne s gnometom
<ivoks> pa bio govno ili ne, radi svoj posao kako treba
<dodobas> ivoks: nikad mi se to nije desilo
<ivoks> pa da, i to sto kazes
<ivoks> imam kalendar uvijek u trayu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> zelim da mi sustav funkcionira
<dodobas> koji se uredno spaja na caldav ?
<ivoks> a RAM je da se trosi
<drac0> malo atletike :) http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html
<ivoks> naravno
<dodobas> koji je to? :D
<ivoks> i gmailom
<ivoks> kontakti, kalendar, sve syncano s telefonom
<ivoks> bez da ista moram kliknut
<ivoks> jednostavno je syncano
<dodobas> na koji se caldav spajas?
<ivoks> rekoh, na gmail
<dodobas> to nije caldav...
<ivoks> ne bih znao
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> to mi je bitno :)
<ivoks> na thunderbirdu bas i ne
<dodobas> e..meni treba caldav...a to jedino ima lightning
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> evo ga ima u postavkama
<dodobas> i onaj... cosmo project
<ivoks> ako mi das pristup, mogu ti testirati
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, meni je evolution ocajan
<MmikeDOMA> probao ga pred mjesec/dva
<dodobas> tj. http://chandlerproject.org/wikihome
<MmikeDOMA> kao, ajd
<MmikeDOMA> proslo je 3 godine
<MmikeDOMA> pa da mu dam sansu
<MmikeDOMA> uzas
<dodobas> to je tek zapetljano
<MmikeDOMA> ja imam milijardu imap foldera sa milijardetinama mailova
<MmikeDOMA> ubije ga to
<ivoks> je, malo je sporiji, imam i ja hrpu imap foldera
<ivoks> al radje to nego da mi corupta attachment
<ivoks> a to sam vidio da thunderbird radi na svim platformama
<ivoks> osx, win i linux
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> i razlicitim imap serverima, ne bi bilo zabune :)
<ivoks> dodobas: imas neki caldav share da ti testiram?
<dodobas> nemam javni...
<ivoks> necu sad slagati web calendar da ti dokazem :)
<dodobas> pa ne moras...nebih nikad presao na evo
<ivoks> pa ok
<dodobas> bar ne dok ga ne odljepe od gnometa :)
<ivoks> ja sam presao kad sam nabavio android telefon
<ivoks> sve je sjelo na mjesto
<ivoks> a da, sjecam se kad sam ja brijao kako je gnome bloat, ovo ono, sranje
<ivoks> furao gentoo i e16
<ivoks> onda odem u francusku na skijanje
<ivoks> lik usteka fotic, a ja tam radim budalu od sebe pokusavajuci slike izvaditi iz tog fotica
<ivoks> skuzio sam da sam debil i da samo sebi nesto dokazujem :)
<ivoks> ne tvrdim da je gnome super, al ak moram 10min petljat da bi prekopirao slike s fotica
<ivoks> u 21. stoljecu
<ivoks> onda nesto ne valja sa mnom, a ne za OS-om :)
<dodobas> stvar izbora :)
<ivoks> naravno
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kak mislis - corupta attachmente?
<MmikeDOMA> imas neki usecase ?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ne, jednostavno se desi s vremena na vrijeme
<MmikeDOMA> ja 3 godine koristim TB i nikakvih bedova
<MmikeDOMA> do ovog sad s findom
<ivoks> desilo se vise ljudi
<ivoks> gledam mail na serveru
<ivoks> gleda lik mail u thunderbirdu
<ivoks> i nije isti
<ivoks> ovaj odreze komad maila na dnu
<dodobas> sad nesto citam...
<dodobas> kao skida ga u chunkovima...pa mu 'ispadne' poneki chunk
<ivoks> http://www.google.hr/search?aq=0&oq=thunderbird+attachments+co&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=thunderbird+attachments+corrupt
<dodobas> http://is.gd/iGFK0
<ivoks> a ono... ocito se desava :D
<dodobas> bas sam zadovoljan... nouveau + xrandr
<MmikeDOMA> Kaj se desi kad dodjes do /dev/sdz
<dodobas> ljepo slozio skriptu koja prepozna koji mi je externi monitor ukopcan nakon logina
<ivoks> sdaa
<dodobas> i postavi sve kako spada...
<ivoks> pa sdab, sdac, itd...
<ivoks> ako imas LANG=hr_hr.UTF8
<ivoks> onda imas vise opcija
<ivoks> sdč, sdć, sdš, sdđ, sdž
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> pa i sddž
<ivoks> kao i sdnj i sdlj
<ivoks> jer su nj i lj jedno slovo
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> i onda promijenis jezik:)
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> sdǉ
<ivoks> sdǌ
<ivoks> sdǆ
<ivoks> Neuromanc: zato korists labele ili uuide
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, seres! :)
<rsedak> prije 5 godina u Beogradu su me madjari zabezeknuto gledali kad su zakljucili da su svi hrvatski clanci na krivo napisanu po pitanju lj i nj :-)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: naravno :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, onda dobro :)))))
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ali sdaa je tocno
<ivoks> rsedak: vecini Hrvata je tesko objasniti da niti jedna tipkovnica u Hrvatskoj nema sve hrvatske znakove
<ivoks> strancima smo samo debili jer ne znamo pisati vlastiti jezik
<ivoks> tak da slijedeci put kada se smijemo amerima jer ne znaju dobro engleski, zamislite se... niti jedne novine u HR nemaju tocne tekstove :)
<dodobas> ivoks: pa skupa je tipografija za nj lj ... :)
<ivoks> mislis ǉ i ǌ_
<ivoks> ?
<dodobas> e to.. :D
<ivoks> i ǆ
<ivoks> pa sad ti objasni liku da Iǌekcija i Injekcija nije isto
<rsedak> :-)
<ivoks> kad smo glupi
<ivoks> dvoznakovni znakovi su debilizam
<rsedak> ivoks: pa dvorak tipkovnica ima ǉ i ǌ i ǆ
<MmikeDOMA> jos da netko taj font popravi
<MmikeDOMA> pa da ti LJ i NJ izgledaju kako spada
<ivoks> nema nastampano
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ne mozes
<ivoks> kuzis, to nije font
<ivoks> to je slika :D
<MmikeDOMA> inace, LJ je slovo, izgleda kao da si L i J stavio jedno pored drugog, al' to je slovo
<ivoks> pa glupo slovo
<MmikeDOMA> pa kak cirilica moze ok izgledat?
<ivoks> Ä»
<ivoks> sta fali ovome?
<ivoks> ļ
<ivoks> zasto to ne bi bilo lj?
<ivoks> a vidi ovo:
<rsedak> inace u srbiji kad pisu latinicom nemaju ǆ na tipkovnici, ali ako prebace na azbuku onda imaju, na mjestima Q i W
<ivoks> Ŋ
<ivoks> ŋ
<rsedak> odnosno ako prebace na cirilicu
<ivoks> ne, morali smo biti pametni
<ivoks> ʨ
<ivoks> ʬ
<dodobas> bas moram probati kako latex renda digraphe...
<dodobas> koji je utf8 kod?
<ivoks> 01CA
<ivoks> 01CB
<rsedak> ivoks: sto fali ñ za nj?
<ivoks> 01C8
<obruT> nego, vidim da se spominje evolution, ja sam na 10.04 dao sansu doticnom, mislio ga koristit za posao jer medju ostalim imam i exchange account (trenutno je redirectan na normalan mail server)... a kao test sam koristio jedan gmail account (preko POP-a) di sam pretplacen na neku mailing listu... uglavnom, nakon par dana mi poceo poduplavat mailove i sjebo lokalni folder... malo progooglam, a ono nisam jedini kojem se dogadjalo... tad sam rekao dovidjenja 
<ivoks> 01C9
<ivoks> 01C5
<ivoks> 01C6
<rsedak> obruT: je li to vezano uz distru ili verziju evolutiona?
<ivoks> rsedak: moze i to
<ivoks> obruT: moguce
<rsedak> imam frenda koji trosi evolution a fedori par godina i nije mi se zalio
<ivoks> obruT: ne koristim pop3, bas nigdje :)
<rsedak> ivoks: koristi pop3s?
<ivoks> imaps
<rsedak> ili imaps?
<obruT> rsedak: ne znam s cim je vezano, ali evolution te verzije je imao problema
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<MmikeDOMA> ne kuzim
<MmikeDOMA> sto fali LJ
<rsedak> obruT: bed
<MmikeDOMA> zasto bi vi sad L sa crticama?
<rsedak> MmikeDOMA: fali ljudska glupost "pojednostavljivanja"
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ne koristi se
<MmikeDOMA> kak mislis - ne koristi se?
<MmikeDOMA> aha, na kompovima
<MmikeDOMA> da, ne koristi se :)
<MmikeDOMA> nije bilo prije, jbg
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: pa nitko ne koristi Lj na tipkovnici
<MmikeDOMA> pa e
<ivoks> i je li Lj ili LJ
<MmikeDOMA> al' velim, da mozda naprave to LJ u fontu da izgleda ok
<MmikeDOMA> mozda bi se i koristilo
<ivoks> ne bi
<ivoks> nema ga na tipkovnici :)
<ivoks> imamo qwerty tipkovnicu
<dodobas> hmm, nesto mi fali...za latex
<obruT> meni prva primjena koja pada na pamet konacni red u sortiranju
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, i jedina u biti
<ivoks> obruT: pa ima patch za mysql
<dodobas> sigurno neki superduper digraph font package
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kaj ima rijecnik?
<ivoks> koji kuzi Lj i lj
<MmikeDOMA> Kak moze kuziti ako nema rijecnik?
<ivoks> ne, ali pretpostavlja da su sve rijesi sa lj, LJ, a sve sa nj NJ
<MmikeDOMA> Ili podrazumjeva da je L+J uvijek LJ
<ivoks> rijeci
<ivoks> da
<MmikeDOMA> aha, i onda sjebe ponekad samo :)
<ivoks> bolje samo ponekad nego uglavnom
<MmikeDOMA> istina
<obruT> taj patch je samo klugde :)
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> kad ne tipkamo lj i nj
<MmikeDOMA> Jel' ima u windoze fontovima LJ i NJ
<ivoks> dz je jos lako
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks de okini lj
<MmikeDOMA> i nj
<ivoks> okidaj sam
<ivoks> xkbsetmap hr unicode
<ivoks> q i w
<ivoks> pardon
<ivoks> setxkbmap hr unicode
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<MmikeDOMA> i u windozama je ruzno :)
<ivoks> ajde, dobro je znati da postoji
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPe1W7SIdBE&feature=player_embedded#!
<MmikeDOMA> Netko bi to trebao nacrtati do kraja
<MmikeDOMA> Lose je sto masa ljudi kod nas ne kuzi da su LJ i NJ i DŽ  - jedno slovo!
<ivoks> sto ovaj filmic dokazuje?
<ivoks> lik stalno koristi lokalno buildane binarye
<MmikeDOMA> muzika je super! :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> to se slazem
<ivoks> ili iskoristava rupu u jednom te istom libraryu cijelo vrijeme
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4vuKOz3kus
<MmikeDOMA> ova je poucna ;)
<dodobas> etogac...buildan lightning... 4.5 mb a build oko 800mb ;D
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> produktivno gubljenje vremena
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, jel' imas negdje urliziran onaj 'i want iphone' filmic?
<ivoks> urliziran?
<MmikeDOMA> nemrem ga nac
<dodobas> ivoks: pa ... kompajliram :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: google: i want iphone
<ivoks> prvi link
<MmikeDOMA> ok, naso :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg
<MmikeDOMA> Jel' se moze na iphonetu4 mijenjat' baterija?
<MmikeDOMA> Joj, ljudi! Pa ja imam Androjida! :) :) :)
<ivoks> ne moze
<ivoks> mislim... moze... moras odnijeti u servis
<ivoks> znam lika ciji je iphone vise u servisu nego kod njega
<ivoks> haha Sanadera
<ivoks> mijenjao je SIM kartice
<ivoks> ali ne i telefon
<ivoks> IMEI, dumbass!
<MmikeDOMA> nda
<MmikeDOMA> imam ja frenda koji mi je tvrdio da murija nasa to ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> kaj bi oni znali kaj je imei
<MmikeDOMA> dilao zizicu k'o klinac, jel
<MmikeDOMA> mijenjao kartice k'o veliki
<MmikeDOMA> pa su ga nasli kad je postao 'veci' igrac :)
<ivoks> :D
<MmikeDOMA> po imeiju, dakako :)
<ivoks> dobar frend
<MmikeDOMA> a da
<MmikeDOMA> sad je normalan :) proslo ga je to :)
<MmikeDOMA> odlezao 2-3 mjeseca u bajbokani, sad radi k'o prevodioc/lac/telj :)
<ivoks> al ak je lik mijenjao sim kartice
<ivoks> ocito je bjezao
<MmikeDOMA> di si citao to?
<MmikeDOMA> Inace, imei se da promijeniti, tak da... :) 
<ivoks> uh... idem radit
 * obruT ode na radnu akciju, seli se servis sa  freebsda na kojem u zadnje tri i pol godine radio s milisekundu prekida (dok se serveri fizicki selili iz jednog racka u drugi, no failover je savrseno radilo pa je prekid bio u trajanju carp propagacije) na linux, bas me zanima kako ce stabilno radit na doticnom :)
<MmikeDOMA> ;)
<MmikeDOMA> bas i mene zanima ;)
<MmikeDOMA> kad ces pocet' rantat :)
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, e! ides u subotu?
<obruT> kam ?
<ivoks> sta si stavio za failover?
<obruT> ivoks:  na linuxu ? redhat cluster... i nisam ja stavio nego sluzbeni admin kojem to sad predajem u odrzavanje, dok je bilo na freebsd-u, nisu htjeli odrzavat :)
<ivoks> heh ok
<ivoks> obruT: ako je dobro slozio, ne bi trebalo biti problema
<ivoks> ja imam 4+ godina sustave na tome
<ivoks> downtime je samo kada mijenjau switch :)
<obruT> ma sustav je skroz jednostavan u biti treba samo dijeljenu ip adresu u active-standby modu... sa CARP-om to na freebsd-u slozis nevjerojatno jednostavno
<ivoks> samo to?
<obruT> pa da
<ivoks> i za to je posrkao cijeli rhcs? :D
<obruT> pa valjda samo potrebni dio
<ivoks> pa to je poveci dio
<ivoks> cman, rgmanager, openais...
<ivoks> sve redom projekti na umoru :)
<obruT> na svakom clanu je jedna aplikacija koja se binda na tu sheranu ip adresu i mysql baza na koju se kaci aplikacija, super je sto je servis baziran na UDP-u pa se prilikom switchanja bez beda promet normalno nastavlja preko drugog clana, nema sessiona :)
<obruT> odoh u akciju
<obruT> ak se cuju urlici iz smjera koprivnice to je jedan od korisnika tog sustava :)
<ivoks> drugi put mene angazirajte
<ivoks> bez zajebancije
<MmikeDOMA> obruT,  :) mi smo uz tebe :)
<Tomislav> bok
<Tomislav> Jeli mogu staviti ubuntu na hard od 2gb?
<dodobas> mozes ali...
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<dodobas> morati ces dam instalirati pakete
<Tomislav> sam* ?
<dodobas> da dam 
<dodobas> ;-)
<Tomislav> sta jel je to sad "sam" ili "dam"?
<Tomislav> pokusao sam danas instalirati i kaze mi nedovoljno prostora, ja mislim da bi blo moguce, jeli ako se mogu vrtit na live cd koji ima 690 mb zasto nebi mogo vrtit na hardu od 2000mb
<ivoks> ne vrte se u 690MB
<ivoks> live cd se vrti u RAM-u
<Tomislav> vrte se na mojim ramima kojih ima 1024
<ivoks> kao i svaki drugi program
<Tomislav> opet sto je manje od 2000
<dodobas> to je 690mb komprimiranog softvera
<ivoks> ali live cd nije cijeli ubuntu
<Tomislav> ma ok
<Tomislav> nema problema ja bi htio 
<ivoks> mozes probati
<Tomislav> da imam ovo osnovno osnovnog
<ivoks> ali preporucam onda alternate CD
<ivoks> i rucni odabir paketa
<Tomislav> polako samo sta je alternate cd?
<Tomislav> i kako to rucno pakete biram
<ivoks> alternativna instalacija
<Tomislav> ok
<ivoks> ima vise fleksibilnosti, ali nije graficka... isto tako nije ni neki problem za pratiti
<Tomislav> sta preko terminala mislis?
<ivoks> default instalacija u biti ne instalira, vec samo raspakira arhivu na disk
<ivoks> da
<dodobas> hmm ima onaj lxde ubuntu nesto
<Tomislav> ujebaga kako cu to nisam vican u terminalu bas
<Tomislav> znam jako jednostave radnje
<dodobas> taj je kao 'laksi'
<ivoks> Tomislav: nije problem
<Tomislav> okej
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x2rZe2Z9as
<ivoks> tu mozes vidjeti kako izgleda
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dogadaji-koji-su-obiljezili-godinu--1--dio-/911312/?secId=79&foto=29
<Tomislav> majoj nece mi kad sam na live instalirati ovaj flash
<Tomislav> nego kolko bi to trajalo upalio bi ja drugo racunalo, jel bi me moga vodit ti
<ivoks> pa jesi barem pogledao taj youtube film?
<ivoks> instalacija te sama vodi
<Tomislav> pa rekoh ti nemogu nece mi se flash instalirat
<Tomislav> ja sam tu na ovo liveCD
<ivoks> aha
<sale> MmikeDOMA: ouch! http://www.jutarnji.hr/dogadaji-koji-su-obiljezili-godinu--1--dio-/911312/?secId=79&foto=17
<MmikeDOMA> sale, opce se ne sjecam kad/di je to bilo
<sale> MmikeDOMA: ocito ni oni, kad se nisu potrudili ni recenicu-dvije napisati ispod slike
<ivoks> ne tako davno
<ivoks> na jesen
<ivoks> lik je ok
<Tomislav> e ivoks aj pls nemoj otic )
<ivoks> pa neces moci sa mnom razgovarati tokom instalacije :)
<Tomislav> ocu
<Tomislav> imam dva kompa
<Tomislav> ali pogledat cu prije toga ovo sta si mi poslal link
<Tomislav> ali ja znam da cu negdje zapest, pa cu trebat tvoju pomoc
<ivoks> http://www.aurel32.net/info/debian_arm_qemu_di_language.png
<ivoks> evo, tak ti to izlgeda
<Tomislav> e super
<Tomislav> to bar niej u flešu
<ivoks> imas i prevedeno, pa ne moras ni engleski znat
<Tomislav> ma znam eng :) to mi nema beda
<ivoks> onda eto
<ivoks> ne mozes fulat
<ivoks> moras skinuti alternate CD naravno
<Tomislav> pa nemrem
<Tomislav> neam flet net nesmism skidat
<ivoks> onda nis
<Tomislav> i frajer je reko da moras imat dva harda
<Tomislav> sta ce mi dva harda
<ivoks> ne trebas dva harda
<ivoks> dao sam ti link da pogledas
<ivoks> ne da slusas
<Tomislav> haahaha
<ivoks> 3,2G	/usr/
<ivoks> a nisam puno stvari doinstalirao
<ivoks> tak da... 2GB nece biti dosta za cijeli desktop
<Tomislav> pa kako nece
<Tomislav> mislim nije da sumljam tu u tebe i vas
<Tomislav> ali kako onda to moze raditi u mojih 1gb rama
<ivoks> pa probaj
<ivoks> nemas cijeli desktop
<Tomislav> e pa hocu tak imat
<Tomislav> oci imat to ko na live cd
<hbogner>  ode ja
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> pa ok, onda ti treba alternate CD
<ivoks> jesi probao s obicnim installerom?
<ivoks> probaj
<Tomislav> e neznam kako ni sta da probam
<Tomislav> sad idem pogledat ono jos
<ivoks> pa imas ikonicu install :)
<Tomislav> i, ali neznam di udjem u te opcije
<ivoks> koje opcije?
<Tomislav> da mi birat pakete koje ocu
<ivoks> ma prvo probaj s obicnim installerom
<Tomislav> jesam
<ivoks> s ovim koji vec imas
<ivoks> i? nece?
<Tomislav> doslo je do 79 posto
<Tomislav> i nije stalo
<Tomislav> kad bih mogo izbacit nekakve stvari... neznam
<ivoks> ne mozes iz tog installera jer taj installer samo raspakira arhivu na disk
<ivoks> mozes samo sa alternate installerom
<Tomislav> ajoj
<ivoks> koji se nalazi na drugom CD-u
<Tomislav> to ni dobro
<Tomislav> pogledal sam sad
<Tomislav> a dobro kaj nis nemrem
<ivoks> skini kod nekoga alternate Cd, pa ces moci
<Tomislav> sljedi glupo pitanje 
<ivoks> nema glupih pitanja
<Tomislav> sta nebi mogo nekako
<Tomislav> sad taj filesistem
<Tomislav> koji je u ramima
<Tomislav> jednostavno "skopirat" ili nesto
<Tomislav> na taj hard od 2gb
<ivoks> ne mozes, ne ide to tako
<Tomislav> a i mislio sam
<Tomislav> nemoze bit jednostavno...
<Tomislav> nema veze fala ti
<ivoks> ne moze bit jednostavno
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> konfiguracija sustava? nula
<Tomislav> ?
<ivoks> taj sustav u ramu se ne bi mogao butati
<ivoks> jer a) nema boot loader
<ivoks> b) uopce nije konfiguriran za tvoje racunalo
<ivoks> nema postavke gdje je koji disk itd
<Tomislav> a dobro
<Tomislav> nego sta si reko kolko mi obicna particija zauzme
<Tomislav> tocno jel ima tocan podatak
<ivoks> mislis obicna instalacija?
<Tomislav> je je najobicnija
<Tomislav> gledam sta bi sad mogo jos napravit u ovoj situaciji
<ivoks> oko 2GB
<SilverSpace> 24
<ivoks> pa di si nasao disk od 2GB?
<Tomislav> na tavanu
<SilverSpace> 2.4
<ivoks> to ce ti riknuti
<Tomislav> ma imam ja hard 300
<Tomislav> misim rikno je
<Tomislav> pa si hocu stavit tek tolno privremeno nesto
<SilverSpace> ali moras imat jis i 1G swop
<Tomislav> da imam za msn i browser
<Tomislav> sta ce mi tolki swap?
<ivoks> nemas usb stick?
<SilverSpace> tak da nista
<Tomislav> ima stick
<Tomislav> sta mi sad stick pomoc moze
<ivoks> nijad valjda manji od 2GB?
<ivoks> nijad? :) nije
<SilverSpace> stane i na jednu gigu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> o jeb...
<Tomislav> pa normalno da je manji od 2 gige
<Tomislav> 256
<ivoks> debian po defaultu instalira portmap
<ivoks> i nfs-common
<ivoks> pa tko je pusio hasis?
<ivoks> i exim!
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pa, bas i ne:)
<ivoks> kaj ne?
<Tomislav> nego ajde da probam izvuc jos jednu alternativnu soluciju moze
<MmikeDOMA> ja nemam exim 
<ivoks> default install (bez desktopa)
<MmikeDOMA> nit sam ga ikad imo
<ivoks> rpc.statd
<ivoks> portmap
<ivoks> exim
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> sad, mozda
<MmikeDOMA> naime, uvijek idem na minimal instalatio
<MmikeDOMA> instalation
<MmikeDOMA> pa si onda donainstaliravam sto mi treba
<MmikeDOMA> ma, debian je obsolete
<Tomislav> recimo da sada odem na tavan i najdem jos jedan hard od 2 gige ili tkao nesto jel bi mogo instalirat na dva fizicka harda cjeli OS
<ivoks> da
<Tomislav> stvarno najnormalnije sa ovim live cd
<ivoks> da
<MmikeDOMA> ja bih zakonom zabranio reklame
<Tomislav> nego ajde odem ja na tavan pokusat nac nesto... hvala ti jos jednom vratit cu se
<ivoks> jako los tajming, imam hrpu posla
<MmikeDOMA> al' ti se u biti neda radit ;)
<ivoks> ma ovo moram
<MmikeDOMA> A ne pricaj mi o tom 'moram'
<MmikeDOMA> Zlo mi je
<MmikeDOMA> Hocu gledat glupi film
<MmikeDOMA> ili debilnu seriju
<MmikeDOMA> i dic noge u zrak
<ivoks> kada zaradis milijone
<ivoks> onda ces gledat radnike i dic noge u zrak
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeDOMA> o, nene
<MmikeDOMA> to nema smisla
<MmikeDOMA> treba tu i tamo dic noge u zrak
<MmikeDOMA> al' dosta mi je vise debugiranja tudjeg koda
<MmikeDOMA> hocu vise nesto za sebe raditi
<MmikeDOMA> neki
<MmikeDOMA> supermegasajt
<MmikeDOMA> od kojeg cu se obogatiti :)
<Tomislav> :D
<Tomislav> zima na tavanu a harda nema...
<SilverSpace> :)
<Tomislav> e a ekipa jel vas mogu pita nesto te tolko vezano uz ubuntu nego uz konfiguraciju recimo
<SilverSpace> pitaj
<SilverSpace> ako nekog ima odgovorit ce
<MmikeDOMA> Tomislav,  e
<MmikeDOMA> da se nisi usudio
<MmikeDOMA> kaj ti mislis, zakaj ovaj kanal postoji?
<MmikeDOMA> pa zato da ljudi dodju i ne pitaju!
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kak desire
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, a eto, privikavam se
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> neki dobar filemanager ?
<MmikeDOMA> astro ili ima bolje?
<CrazyLemon> meni je ES File Explorer odličan
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Tomislav> e ti
<Tomislav> mmikedoma
<Tomislav> jel ti to ozbiljno ili me zaj?
<MmikeDOMA> Tomislav, ti se jos usudjujes to pitati?!
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: meni linda
<MmikeDOMA> pa mislim
<Tomislav> vidim da niko ne pricao o ubuntu inace nebih smetao
<CrazyLemon> ?? pitanja
<ubuntu-hr> 'pitanja', (1/1): Nemojte pitati da bi ste pitali, postavite pitanje i pricekajte odgovor. Detaljne upute kako postaviti pitanje na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/IRC_postavljanje_pitanja" Hvala!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<MmikeDOMA> Tomislav, kenjam, naravno, pitaj. Uopce, nepristojno je pitati 'e, a smijem li pitati...'. :) Samo pitaj, ne srami se, nitko se nije rodio da sve zna :)
<MmikeDOMA> Ja pitam stalno :)
<Tomislav> aha dobro onda :D:D
<MmikeDOMA> CrazyLemon, SilverSpace bas ste unificirani :)
<CrazyLemon> astro inače koristim samo zato što ima stvarno simple image gallery :)
<Tomislav> ovako dakle, inace sam dual boot win i ubuntu, i ugl clocko sam si grafu u windowsima
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: sto ljudi sto cudi :)
<MmikeDOMA> CrazyLemon, :)
<MmikeDOMA> CrazyLemon, a neki program ala netcounter al' da broji i minute (pozivi) i SMSove?
<MmikeDOMA> Tomislav, ok?
<Tomislav> pokusavam skratit pricu u par rcenica
<CrazyLemon> MmikeDOMA hm..ima jedan..al sam  zaboravio ime :/
<MmikeDOMA> Tomislav, :) no rush :)
<Tomislav> nisam tolki noob u clockanju nakloko sam se i prije kolko s posljedicama tolko i bez,  nego kada sam dizo takt procesora graficke digo sam ga do 520 sa org 400 komp se smrzo totalno
<Tomislav> nakon restartanja kompa hard vise nije funkcionirao
<CrazyLemon> MmikeDOMA http://www.appbrain.com/app/traffic-counter-extended/com.carl.trafficcounter jel ovo tražiš? :)
<MmikeDOMA> Tomislav, mala je sansa da si skurio hard clockanjem graficke
<Tomislav> ali velim stvarno radio sam to preko desetaka puta, dizem clock memorije dok slika se ne pocinje cimat i raspadat
<MmikeDOMA> CrazyLemon, recimo :)
<Tomislav> a clock proca dizem dok mi komp ne zabrejka
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: http://www.appbrain.com/app/traffic-counter-extended/com.carl.trafficcounter
<Tomislav> uz srece uspijam ga vratit da se ne smrzne skroz
<Tomislav> ja isto mislim da je mala sansa, probao sam se kontaktirati tako okolo sa jos nekim pametnijim ljudima sto se toga tice, neki od njih su rekli da je moguce da mi je grafa zatrazila vecu struje te je poslala nekkao na hard i sprzila ga
<Tomislav> mislim je malo apstraktno ali
<SilverSpace> clockanje je najveca glupost sto ljudi rade
<Tomislav> ma nije
<SilverSpace> je
<Tomislav> radim to od 12 godne :D
<SilverSpace> radis glupost
<Tomislav> mozda
<SilverSpace> da bi dobio sto??
<Tomislav> dobio sam bolje performanse
<SilverSpace> cega
<Tomislav> za igre igrat
<Tomislav> evo dat cu ti primjer
<Tomislav> hmm nvidia 64 mb ne sjecam se tocno koja
<Tomislav> ja sma je uspio clockat da je vrtila recimo san andreas, na razini kak se vrti kod mog buraza kod atija 128 mb
<SilverSpace> Tomislav: ne priznajem igre 
<Tomislav> imo sam radeonku 9000 koja je sad kod brata isto sam je bilo kolko i dobijem 10-15 bolje performanse sigurno
<SilverSpace> :)
<Tomislav> a znam razumijem vas
<Tomislav> ja sam jos djetinjast, a nemam vise tak premalo godina i volim zaigrat igre
<Tomislav> i to kaj si ja naklockam graficku
<Tomislav> mi moze u nekim igrama dati po 10 fps
<Tomislav> sto meni puno puno znaci
<Tomislav> :)
<Tomislav> nista hvala decki
<Tomislav> idem probat skombinirati jos nesto
<SilverSpace> np i drugi put
<Tomislav> e da inace
<Tomislav> imao sam problema sa pidginom
<Tomislav> imam adresu od msn na @net.hr
<Tomislav> i nece mi se spajat vise na msn pidgin
<Tomislav> drugi msn accounti npr @gmail rade
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace,  :) 
<SilverSpace> ne znam ne koristim msn
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ljudi se vesele na svakakve nacine :)
<MmikeDOMA> CrazyLemon, SilverSpace bas gledam, thnx
<MmikeDOMA> idem si to instalirati
<MmikeDOMA> nasvoj android
<MmikeDOMA> tralalalalal :)
<Tomislav> a taj @net.hr radi na obicnom msn i na ebuddy
<Tomislav> neznas u cem je problem a?
<Tomislav> a super inace pidgin ima podrsku cak i za irc
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ak neznas ima i ovo http://www.appbrain.com/app/tomdroid-notes/org.tomdroid
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, stojeto?
<MmikeDOMA> Tomislav, pidgin je malo, wel,bugziliran :)
<SilverSpace> koristis li tomboy
<MmikeDOMA> aaaaa
<MmikeDOMA> ne bas
<MmikeDOMA> ali kul :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, onaj appbrain, jel' to android market ili je to nesto drugo?
<CrazyLemon> slicno ko market :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sve aplikacije su sa marketa..to je nesto kao alternativa marketu :)
<SilverSpace> i bolje pregledno
<MmikeDOMA> a ima appbrain app za mobitel?
<CrazyLemon> jp..imaš ga na marketu :)
<MmikeDOMA> bogme, da :)
<sale> MmikeDOMA: otvoris si AppBrain account i automatski ti se syncaju podaci o instaliranim appsima izmedu tvog mobitela i njihovog servera
<sale> kasnije mozes na njihovom webu odabrati programe za instalaciju, a appsi ti se instaliraju cim se syncaju informacije na tvoj mob
<drac0> s time da server nekada zna kenjati
<drac0> kaze ti da imas update app, linka te na market, a tamo nema updatea
<drac0> sale oy
<drac0> si ziv
<sale> drac0: vidis da jesam :-)
<SilverSpace> drac0: setaj cucka :)
<sale> :-)
<drac0> sale, ne znam, mozda je chaky slozio bot :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, instaliraj si sudo app :)
<sale> burn :-)
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<drac0> ja bona
<drac0> samo cekam da taj liq otkrije android
<drac0> bit ce opet neki dobar clip :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> al taj je u nekoj zescoj vukojebini
<SilverSpace> odoh si kuhat caj
<drac0> pa uspi malo u uvo :)
<drac0> fino vani dere, -11C
<SilverSpace> popisao bi si sam u uho da mogu
<sale> drac0: kad ce novi thinkpadi?
<drac0> SilverSpace, bude moj cucak to odradio, samo reci ;)
<sale> lol
<SilverSpace> hebate cucak
<drac0> sale, sad bi trebali 2. kvartal 2011. mozda prije
<SilverSpace> ti cucka mazis i pazis umjesto da trebe lovis
<drac0> ovisi od modela
<drac0> SilverSpace, vidi se da nemas cucka :)
<drac0> najvise treba se ulovi, 'joooj vidi ga kako je slatki mali ...'
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> tvoj je bas lijep
<drac0> nije lose malo djubre
<SilverSpace> ruznog cucka imas
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ruzan je ko lovacki pas :)
<SilverSpace> ubiti tko zna dal ga i imas jos nismo vidjeli sliku :)
<drac0> ma da nemam cucka, trebu secem svaki dan :)
<SilverSpace> hm sale pece kokice
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> kakve kokice sad? :-)
<drac0> ja sam prije malo mislio neke ispeci, al mi pregorio proc u mikrovalki od oc-anja
<SilverSpace> setas kasacko
<SilverSpace> lol
<sale> drac0: lol, sad ce u drugom kvartalu... jbt, to je pola godine :-)
<drac0> sale, s obzirom da vec cekam upravo toliko, ovo je blizu :D
<sale> drac0: nasljednik x301?
<sale> postoje neki specsi?
<drac0> sale, ma vraga, x201 nasljednika cekam
<drac0> sale, nova intel platforma, brzi ddr3, display port, novi ekrani, hrpa novih stvari acutally, itd.
<sale> drac0: krivo smo se razumjeli. Briga mene sto ti cekas, mene zanima ako imas neke info. u vezi nasljednika moje serije :-)
<drac0> sale, lose se pise x3xx :P
<sale> karbonska kucista, sasije... nije bilo nekih govora o tome?
<drac0> svasta se prica, samo kinezi znaju ;)
<drac0> al x3xx je EOL
<drac0> ovo je sve tocno, al u x seriji samo do 12"
<drac0> 13" je prebaceno u ideapad
<drac0> i edge
<sale> pih, bas mi odgovaraju dimenzije 13" zaslona
<drac0> a to je miljama daleko od x serije
<drac0> u biti vise nema 13" thinkpada
<SilverSpace> a u kujac nema caja
<drac0> ako ne racunamo edge
<drac0> SilverSpace, lol
<sale> blah
<drac0> sale, uzmi si u260 :P
<SilverSpace> tko zna di to stara drzi
<sale> drac0: sminkersko smece
<drac0> :)
<drac0> sale, ;)
<drac0> od kineza sa strashchu ;)
<drac0> gay thinkpad
<drac0> taman za Silvera
<sale> lol :-)
<drac0> x210 bi trebao biti ubojica
<sale> da je ivoks tu, rekao bi da to koristi gayttel :-)
<drac0> vjerojatno :D
<SilverSpace> tko je prvak ha ;)
<sale> drac0: t410 ce kao zamijeniti x310 :-/
<drac0> sale, kako te sluzi taj tvoj x300
<drac0> sale, da
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> bole oci ha
<drac0> sale, u biti neces skuziti razliku, gotovo pa je isti x300
<drac0> stanjili su t seriju koma
<drac0> al to ce biti s model
<drac0> t410s
<sale> drac0: k'o nov. Jedino je kapacitet baterije znatno opao. Drzi samo ~2h ili mozda malo duze
<drac0> sale, yep znam kako je, moj sada star 3 god i jos ko nov
<drac0> uzeo sam nove baterije
<drac0> al nepoderivo je
<SilverSpace> je moja baterja rokne za sest mjeseci
<drac0> uuuw dobro si me sjetio lol :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, mislim da je dosla al nikako da se cujem s ovim
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> zovi ga sad :)))
<drac0> vis mogao bi
<sale> odoh
<sale> c'ya
<drac0> da mu malo majchicu spomenem
<drac0> sale, noc
<drac0> SilverSpace, daj mi sibni neki sms il mail il nesto sutra pa ga cimnem, opet cu zaboraviti ...
<SilverSpace> np ak bum ziv
<drac0> :)
<drac0> uff idem i ja ubit oko
<drac0> ajte noc
<ivoks> idem igrat pocket legends
<ivoks> dok ne ostanem bez baterije
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-14
<SilverSpace> http://www.viber.com/
<MmikeDOMA> Ooo, -10
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> Alo! :)
<obruT> jutro
<tparcina> Da li itko koristi Ubuntu One?
<obruT> to je ono cime das googleu uvid u svoje dokumente ? :)
<obruT> da ti ne cita samo mail... :)
<tparcina> obruT: Znači ti ne koristiš ;)
<tparcina> Ma, neka čitaju što ih je volja (pogotovo ono što sam enkriptira :D).
<tparcina> Samo me smeta Å¡to je sinkronizacija spora.
<tparcina> Stavio sam 75 MB prije više od sat vremena i još nije sinkronizirano :(
<tparcina> Sad, budući da je to tako sporo, razmišljam da stavljam podatke na jedan "vlastiti" server.
<tparcina> Međutim, nisam siguran koji je najbolji način za to napravit.
<tparcina> Sve upute koje nalazim nalazim za SAMBA share.
<drj_cro> rsync
<tparcina> Međutim, mislim da to meni ne treba, jer bi se ti podaci nalazili na Ubuntu serveru.
<obruT> kaze ekipa da je bolje koristit sambu nego NFS
<obruT> ja doma koristim NFS, ali za vrlo trivijalne operacije
<tparcina> drj_cro: Mislim da mi ne treba rsync. Htio bi da podaci budu samo na serveru, a ja da im pristupam preko mreže.
<drj_cro> pa sto ne koristis onda od googlea documents?
<obruT> bez obzira sto samba korjene vuce iz win svijeta, mislim da je to way to go i na linuxu
<tparcina> drj_cro: Misliš onu njihovu Office aplikaciju?
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, ovi s kojima radim koriste NFS na veliko
<MmikeDOMA> i nemaju nekih bedova
<MmikeDOMA> bed s NFSom je autorizacija
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: pa nemam ni ja, zasad :)
<MmikeDOMA> ovi imaju storage sa par desetaka terabajta
<drj_cro> tparcina: odi na docs.google.com i tamo si snimaj dokumente
<MmikeDOMA> i hrpu 'nodeova' koji kodiraju neke videje
<MmikeDOMA> a cijeli storage je na nfsu
<MmikeDOMA> i to radi super
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Dakle, koristiš NFS u pogonskim/producijskim uvjetima i to radi 24/7 bez većih problema?
<MmikeDOMA> tparcina, jeps
<obruT> pitajte kre-a sto misli o tome :)
<MmikeDOMA> tparcina, iako ce ti ivoks svasta kontra NFSa pricati
<MmikeDOMA> pa da
<MmikeDOMA> nije NFS za drzati transakcijsu bazu na tome
<MmikeDOMA> ili log transakcijske baze
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Super. Idem tražiti upute za NFS.
<MmikeDOMA> nfs ima i problema s lockingom
<MmikeDOMA> iako ja nisam naletio na iste
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Nego, da li se tu digne SSH tunel između klijenta i servera?
<MmikeDOMA> (al' to ima i samba)
<MmikeDOMA> tparcina, jok
<MmikeDOMA> to je bed s NFSom, nesiguran je skroz :)
<obruT> tparcina: NFS je trivijalan za slozit - zato sto je jednostavan, ali zato i ne mozes kompliciranije zahtjeve s njim ispunit
<MmikeDOMA> tparcina, ako ti treba ssh tunel, zasto ne probas sshfs?
<drj_cro> tparcina: a jel tebi treba za drzat par tvojih dokumenata negdje na netu il za brdo toga?
<obruT> meni doma - za server s mp3-icama i filmovima je super rjesenje :)
<tparcina> drj_cro: Ma zanima me da li oni davaju slobodan prostor (kao Ubuntu One) ili si mislio na izradu dokumenata preko Google docs?
<drj_cro> tparcina: daju ti prostor za tvoje dokumente, ali mozes gore i koristit njihove alate za pisanje/editiranje tih dokumenata
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, ja za to sambu koristim, i sshfs :) komotnije mi je :)
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Meni će istovremeno samo jedan klijent biti spojen na određene datoteke.
<MmikeDOMA> tparcina, a mosh u 2 crte opisati sto tocno zelis, ne kontam tocno sto bi htio
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Zato što nisam znao da postoji ta opcija :) Vidiš da se tek informiram što bi bilo najbolje za moje potrebe.
<tparcina> drj_cro: Trebao bi par GB dokumenata držati negdje tako da ih mogu koristiti s dva računala.
<MmikeDOMA> tparcina: a gdje je 'server', gdje su racunala, te koji OS koristi server a  koji klijenti?
<drj_cro> tparcina: a dal to mora bas biti na internetu il ti moze server biti u lokanoj mrezi?
<tparcina> drj_cro: Uvijek imam Internet vezu, tako da bi htio izbjeći probleme s sinkronizacijom na način da uvijek radim izravno s podacima koji se nalaze na serveru.
<tparcina> drj_cro: Da li taj prostor mogu mountati na Ubuntu, tako da ga vidim kao jedan od direktorija?
<drj_cro> tparcina: pa ako mene pitas za lokanlnu mrezu si mozes slozit jedan server sa nfs/samba shareom i onda mozes sa clienta mountat te dirove
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Imam dva računala. Htio bi između njih dijeliti datoteke. Oba računala stalno imaju pristup Internetu. Ne bi htio raditi sinkronizaciju (imam vezu na Internet a htio bi izbjeći moguće probleme s sinkronizacijom).
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Prvo sam mislio korisiti Ubuntu One, ali vidim da je prespor.
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Sad tražim alternative.
<drj_cro> tparcina: ako server bas mora biti negdje vani na netu onda si mozes preko sshfs-a to isto napravit ili ako nemas bas previse tih dokova onda mozes servise kao ubuntu-one ili google docse
<drj_cro> tparcina; ja koristim za sebe google-docse za neke dokove koji bi mi mogli zatrebat tu i tamo i da mogu na jednostavan nacin uvijek doc do njih
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Imam server, s brzom Internet vezom, koji mogu koristiti (ako ne postoji neka dobra oblak alternativa).
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: I server i klijenti su Ubutnu.
<MmikeDOMA> tparcina, sshfs
<MmikeDOMA> i koristi rsync za sinkronizaciju
<tparcina> drj_cro: Server je u lokalnoj s jednim računalom a s drugim je preko Interneta.
<MmikeDOMA> ja sshfs koristim stalno
<MmikeDOMA> najelegantnije mi je rjesenje
<MmikeDOMA> pogotovo ako imas samo dva klijenta, tj, nemas potrebu da imas 'public' share na koji hrpa ljudi moze pisati/citati
<tparcina> drj_cro: Da li se Google docs može mountati kao direktorij?
<drj_cro> tparcina: onda si slozi nfs/samba za te lokane, a ovaj prek neta nek se spaja sshfs-om 
<MmikeDOMA> tparcina, moze, imas googleFS :)
<MmikeDOMA> drj_cro, ma i za lokalne nek koristi sshfs
<drj_cro> tparcina: iskreno nisam nikad gledao, goristim za ovo sto meni treba preko weba
<MmikeDOMA> osim ako bas nema 30GB video datoteke koje obradjuje
<MmikeDOMA> postoji cak i wikiFS :)
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Da li je nužno da radim sinkronizaciju? Mogu li to riješiti s sshfs na način da se disk s servera mounta i da podacima pristupam izravno na serveru?
<MmikeDOMA> tparcina, mozes, naravno
<MmikeDOMA> to ja radim dosta cesto
<MmikeDOMA> pogotovo kad gledam filmove s posla :)
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, subota?
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: drj_cro: Hvala na savjetima.
<tparcina> Sad idem tražiti upute za sshfs.
<MmikeDOMA> tparcina, sshfs ima dva drawbacka. 1) spor je (podaci se ipak kriptiraju - iako, u praksi, ja doma, na gigabitnoj mrezi imam brzinu kopiranja medj' dva stroja koliko mi diskovi dopustaju), 2) moras svakom useru koji zelis da pristupa stroju otvoriti account
<MmikeDOMA> A dokumentaciju procitaj, iako, trivijalno je:
<MmikeDOMA> mario@buntor ~/mnt$ sshfs mike@selma.megafon.hr:. selma
<MmikeDOMA> mario@buntor ~/mnt$ mount | grep selma
<MmikeDOMA> mike@selma.megafon.hr:. on /home/mario/mnt/selma type fuse.sshfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,user=mario)
<MmikeDOMA> mario@buntor ~/mnt$ 
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: To mi nije problem. To su male datoteke i ja ću biti jedini korisnik.
<MmikeDOMA> Ja, dakako, na selma.megafon.hr imam ostavljen svoj ssh kljuc pa se ulogiravam bez passworda. Ali, sshfs te pita za password
<MmikeDOMA> apt-get install sshfs 
<MmikeDOMA> to je sve sto ti treba
<MmikeDOMA> i morat ces se doddati u fuse grupu
<MmikeDOMA> te nakon toga preulogirati
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Hvala, idem sad isprobati.
<MmikeDOMA> :) knock your self out :)
<MmikeDOMA> ja, recimo, idem pisati! :0
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: pitah te sinoc, sta je u subotu ? :)
<obruT> nesto ne povezujem ocito :)
<MmikeDOMA> Arena? 
<obruT> aaaa, nemam ulaznicu :P
<obruT> ide mi cijela ekipa, a ja ne :P
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, auuuuu... pa kako?
<obruT> pa eto, rekli oni meni, javi dal ces ic do pocetka prodaje karata da ce mi kupit, a ja nisam znao kad se pocinju prodavat :)
<MmikeDOMA> ejebemti
<obruT> pa malo zakasnijo :)
<MmikeDOMA> mogo sam t ija sredit kartu jos prosli tjedan
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam svoju kupio jedva :)
<MmikeDOMA> i onda se frendica pojavila s 'vezama' ;)
<kova-ng> pozz ekipa
<MmikeDOMA> desi, kost 
<MmikeDOMA> ovaj
<MmikeDOMA> kova :)
<kova-ng> jedno malo pitanjce, koristi li tko openbox + pypanel
<MmikeDOMA> Eh
<MmikeDOMA> Ja ne
<kova-ng> problem je taj da kad namjestim pypanel da mi se digne u startupu, krene nenormalno treperit
<kova-ng> ok
<MmikeDOMA> neki problem s driverima grafickim?
<kova-ng> mislim da nije problem s driverom
<kova-ng> jer kad ga ponovo ručno pokrenem, radi normalno
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pazi da te ne uhvati ovo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kar%C5%8Dshi
<MmikeDOMA> tparcina, i? :) hoceli? :)
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Da, spojio sam se da se pohvalim i da još jednom zahvalim :)
<tparcina> Za sad radi vrlo dobro.
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> Velim, ako si ti jedini user, najelegantnije
<tparcina> Iako sam prilikom kopiranja nekoliko puta iskusio zamrzavanje ssh servera.
<tparcina> Sad planiram nagodranju na način da Thunderbird (news) i Pidgin podesim da svoje podatke spremaju na sshfs.
<tparcina> Al to mi nije hitno.
<tparcina> A sve ovo radim jer mi je dosadilo nositi laptop na posao s posla :)
<MmikeDOMA> tparcina, pa zar ti nije lakse koristiti IMAP?
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Govorim o newsima.
<MmikeDOMA> Aha
<MmikeDOMA> eh, ja slrn koristim za to
<tparcina> MmikeDOMA: Trenutno nemam ni vremena ni volje za mijenjati news klijent :)
<MmikeDOMA> kuzim :)
<SilverS> sux
<SilverS> dodobas: ha bildash :)
<dodobas> ma prokleti lightning
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: stavljam 9.0
<dodobas> ti javi kad predjes na 8.0 :P
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, ne koristim
<MmikeDOMA> di ubuntu ima security tracker neki?
<SilverS> hebemti poceo sam po stolu prstom umjesto po touchpadu
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<MmikeDOMA> debili zapalili autobus s grckim navijacima
<MmikeDOMA> nemosh vjerovat!
<SilverS> kreteni 
<SilverS> taj hebeni nogomet treba zabraniti
<SilverS> i na stadione stavit navijace ko u vrijeme rima pa nek se tuku
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> po tome treba sport zabraniti
<MmikeDOMA> svako natjecanje, jel
<MmikeDOMA> sto i nije skroz bez smisla :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: i cim ces onda nadomjestiti evolucijski problem 'natjecanja'
<MmikeDOMA> drogom :)
<dodobas> ono kad se dva like bore za harem zenki?
<dodobas> pa to i rade danas... sve pilule kojima trpaju djecu
<SilverS> :)
<SilverS> tko hebe sport
<MmikeDOMA> SilverS, :) tako je, formula1 nije sport :)
<SilverS> f1 sport
<SilverS> ??
<SilverS> nikad cuo
<SilverS> :)
<MmikeDOMA> drakoslave
 * dru||d kupio X8 i sada instalira programe ... preporuke programa?
<dru||d> Koja je razlika izmedju opera mini i opera mobile? Sta je bolje?
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, reci
<drac0> hebate ovo postaje android-hr :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa, nist konkretno
<drac0> :)
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, kako dizajr
<dru||d> :)
<drac0> SilverS, kako uvo?
<SilverS> ma nikak
<SilverS> bruji
<drac0> pa odi kod doca hebate ...
<drac0> SilverS, vidi ;) http://ubuntuone.com/p/Tcp/
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, radi :)
<SilverS> lol
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, kaj je to?
<SilverS> sunce 
 * drac0 je danas opet rootao jos jedan htc :)
<drac0> rootani wildfire na cm6.1
<drac0> duplo brze radi bez zajebancije
<dru||d> ja ne kuzim kako nadograditi androida ... kaze ima nova verzija i stisnem ok i nis se ne desava
<SilverS> ides rooteru
<drac0> hrpa ficura za wildfire
<drac0> qwerty tipkovnica, kamera, tethering, itd ...
<drac0> leti cayo na wildfireu
<SilverS> samo za moj legend nis nema 
<drac0> SilverS, ja da sam na tvome mjestu ja bi odavno poslao mail unrevoked ekipi da ti slozi custom
<drac0> wildfire se ne razlikuje puno od legenda
<drac0> barem sto se tice specki i rootanja
<drac0> jer se ne radi o nand rootanju
<drac0> SilverS, kad ti se neda zahebavati s goldcard ...
<SilverS> yah
<chaky|work> drac0: koji android mob?
<chaky|work> ups
<chaky|work> dru||d: 
<dru||d> chaky, x8
<chaky|work> x8, zar to nije nokia?
<dru||d> se
<chaky|work> ahaa
<chaky|work> e ne znam kako je to na SE, ali kod HTC-a ides na sofrware update, on prijavi novu verziju i stisnes OK. Nakon toga automatski krece download.
<chaky|work> jesi spojen preko wifi ili 3g?
<dru||d> wifi
<chaky|work> mozda nece krenuti download ako je 3g ili sporije od toga, a isto tako ako baterija nije puna
<dru||d> i ovdje je slicno
<dru||d> aparat je na punjacu
<chaky|work> ahaa
<dru||d> stisnuo OK i nis se ne desava
<chaky|work> nemam ti pojma, znam kako radi na HTC-u
<chaky|work> ja moram ici do klijenta
<chaky|work> ode
<dru||d> budem probao kad se napuni baterija
<SilverS> danas mi se nije htio pokrenut natty
<SilverS> tj. unity
<SilverS> pa sam malo kemijao
<SilverS> neke stvari nestaju 
<SilverS> od gnome
<SilverS> bshellz crko
<drac0> a sta bi ti
<drac0> pa alpha je u pitanju
<SilverS> nista samo kazem
<drac0> SilverS, kad budes boljeg zdravlja javi se za onu bateriju ;)
<drac0> da to rjesimo prije zicboa ak stignemo ...
 * drac0 ide zdrmat jaku tursku kafu
<SilverS> ok
<MmikeDOMA> hehe
<MmikeDOMA> "NO TRESPASSING: Violators will be shot. Survivors will be shot again!" :) 
<drac0> SilverS, koju sad bateriju imas, 4cell?
<SilverS> hm da mislim da je 4
<drac0> ok
<drac0> kako ti kopca lovi, labavo ili vraski drzi?
<SilverS> ok drzi
<SilverS> MmikeDOMA: zasto ti nisi uzeo ovo http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=14681&catid=16
<MmikeDOMA> SilverS, zato kaj je 13"
<MmikeDOMA> pa mi nisu to htjeli kupiti
<MmikeDOMA> jer, kao, kad ja dam otkaz, kome ce onda to dati
<drac0> :D
<MmikeDOMA> pa sad imam laptop koji mi stoji u kutiji
<SilverS> kaj su praznovjerni
<MmikeDOMA> jos velim ja, ja cu ga kupit ako dam otkaz
<MmikeDOMA> ne, veli lik, nemere
<drac0> haha :D
<drac0> komedija
<MmikeDOMA> kao, kak' ces radit na tom malom laptopu
<SilverS> lol
<MmikeDOMA> reko, dobro
<drac0> SilverS, to je fakat fini stroj za te pare
<SilverS> pa je
<drac0> nisu fulali sa edge 13"
<SilverS> ne sve ima
<drac0> ma u to treba siknuti neki 32 gb ssd
<drac0> i onda fino jos 32 gb neki sd card storage i peri
<drac0> 6cell bateriju i da vidis 10-tak sati rada
<SilverS> da jaDisk /dev/sda: 32.0 GB
<SilverS> drac0: zajebali su sa sd card
<SilverS> viri van
<SilverS> to mi se jedino ne svida
<SilverS> uh hebate imad 2G sd card
<SilverS> micro
<drac0> SilverS, ma da???
<drac0> kako mislis viri van, koliko mm?
<budz0r> dobar dan
<SilverS> 6mm
<budz0r> zna li netko postoji li tipkovnica slicna ovo, http://goo.gl/11bZY
<budz0r> ali da je mala i bezicna :)
<budz0r> *ovoj
<budz0r> najblize tome je apple-ova bezicna tipkovnica, ali ona je u banani, nema insert tipku
<SilverS> mislim da imas 
<budz0r> imam doma vec jednu bezicnu, ali nisam zadovoljan
<budz0r> logitech k340
<SilverS> bezicne sam odavno prekrizio
<drac0> SilverS, ides 6mm, koma
<drac0> ja mislio da se uopce ne kuzi
<SilverS> da bar
<SilverS> vec bi si neku i kupio
<SilverS> ovak opasnost da zapnes velika
<drac0> hebate
<drac0> kakva greska
<drac0> sad pazi foru, spremas lap u torbu/ruksak i zapnes
<drac0> i pa-pa vrijednim podacima
<drac0> treba to napraviti i tuziti ih :)
<SilverS> :)
<drac0> se bum vas tuzil
<SilverS> kak je kod tebe
<drac0> na t400s fino do kraja ide, cak je 2-3 mm unutra kartica
<drac0> kod mene isto, taman uz rub
<SilverS> aha klik klak
<drac0> da
<SilverS> super
<drac0> sta ovdje nije na klik?
<SilverS> ne
<drac0> jebiga eto, usteda para
<drac0> kosta mehanizam
<SilverS> :)
<drac0> jebeni kinezi!
<drac0> i sad bi ameri [ibm] kao natrag otkupili thinkpad diviziju
<drac0> a kinezi traze 3x vise nego sto su oni kupili prije par godina :D
<drac0> kako su ih izradili ...
<SilverS> ovdje je ne mozes drzat unutra moze ti i ispast ako zapnes
<SilverS> ma da
<SilverS> kinez trgovac
<drac0> najveci
<drac0> ikad
<drac0> znam ih u dusu :)
<drac0> mamicu im jarechu
<drac0> nije ni cudo, kosooki liqovi su imali trgovinu dok je danasnja europa tuckala kamen
<SilverS> :)
<SilverS> komunjare
<SilverS> imaju milijardera vise od svih
<SilverS> banshee se neda instalirat na natty
<drac0> a pola svijeta jos uvijek misli da se kod njih hoda u plavim kutama i da je bike prijevozno sredstvo ...
<SilverS> nesto su shebali
<SilverS> ma hebes svijet 
<SilverS> pogledaj europu prema nama
<SilverS> bas mi je drago kaj je onaj majmun dokumenta od amera pokazao
<SilverS> obozavam ovaj dropbox
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.google.hr/imgres?imgurl=http://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w450/gadgeti/logitech-ultrax-media-remote-daljinski-slika-2421504.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.njuskalo.hr/gadgeti/logitech-ultrax-media-remote-daljinski-oglas-1105371&usg=__STuh6OGfOOJC4hVDUf-4noe-fYU=&h=801&w=450&sz=48&hl=hr&start=15&zoom=1&tbnid=lyrgxC6vpoT-xM:&tbnh=146&tbnw=82&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlogitech%2Bultrax%26hl%3Dhr%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1220%26bih%3D635%26tbs%3Di
<MmikeDOMA> sch:10,697&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=378&ei=FIgHTZTeCsTpOYz0vKgJ&oei=EIgHTbKYOpGfOpC2iKgJ&esq=2&page=2&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:15&tx=50&ty=105&biw=1220&bih=635
<MmikeDOMA> vish, fakat
<MmikeDOMA> ovaj taj Edge13" je skroz ok
<MmikeDOMA> bar se tak cini
<MmikeDOMA> i ne kosta puno novaca
<chaky> na serveru nam pise da je potreban system restart :)
<MmikeDOMA> chaky, ? :)
<MmikeDOMA> neki upgrade, aj ges
<MmikeDOMA> pricekajmo noc :)
<MmikeDOMA> rsync upravo radi
<MmikeDOMA> a i ima jos paketa za upgrade
<chaky> MmikeDOMA: da, upgrade.
<chaky> vanka je 0C a jos puse bura
<MmikeDOMA> gadno :)
<MmikeDOMA> tu je -5 :)
<MmikeDOMA> jos da hoce snijega malo pasti, eee :0
<chaky> e kod nas nece jer je vedro i tako ce biti do petka
<SilverS> novi skype na androidu
<chaky> da
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, 
<MmikeDOMA> jel' te ima?
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, budz0r budz0r budz0r budz0r budz0r budz0r budz0r 
<MmikeDOMA> popravi forum!
<SilverS> kaj je sad sa forumom
<SilverS> radi
<MmikeDOMA> salje neke cudne mailove
<MmikeDOMA> svaki sat
<MmikeDOMA> vise puta
<SilverS> aa
<MmikeDOMA> zakaj ja nemrem imat SLA prema klijentima da cu sve napravit u 2 dana?
<MmikeDOMA> neg moram sve odmah?
<SilverS> :)
<drac0> daklem vani je laganih -6C
<drac0> a u zgradi se neki retardinjo nasao sada mjenjati radijatore
<drac0> pa su fino ispustili cijeli sistem
<drac0> kako cu se nekome nahebati matere veceras to ce biti show
<drac0> pa ne vjerujem!
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, ? :))))))))))))
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, mozda je puklo nekom nest?
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, ma nije, idijot ispod mene kupio stan i sad je nasao uredjivati i mjenjati radijatore, to ima samo kod nas!
<drac0> cujem da susjedi negoduju
<drac0> hebate nabit ce ga na vile :)
<SilverS> drac0: kaj nemas grijanje
<drac0> ne
<drac0> al fakat nije u redu, pa ima hrpa male djece u zgradi
<drac0> ispustili su kompletan sistem bez najave
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, pa jesi reko kaj liku?
<MmikeDOMA> mislim, fakat idijot!
<MmikeDOMA> zovi muriju, kaj te briga
<MmikeDOMA> to nije smio napravit
<MmikeDOMA> ili on ili tko vec je
<drac0> hebao sam mater dole radnicima, al sta nisu oni krivi, ljudi sada rade za sichu dole, a idijot je nekam pobjegao
<MmikeDOMA> zoves 92, kazes kaj je bilo, velis da bi htio bit anoniman jer si imao problema i bok
<MmikeDOMA> i dodje murija
<MmikeDOMA> i onda oni dalje rijese :)
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, svaka cast, zovem ...
<SilverS> kaj nemate domara
<SilverS> tj. glavnog u ulazu
<drac0> ima predstavnica stanara, to ne bi magarac dalmatinski zajasio
<SilverS> lol
<drac0> zvao murju
<drac0> rekli poslati patrolu
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, eto
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, a ne da odes dolje, ovaj te izsekira, napravis sranje, i onda si jos kriv
<drac0> strasno
<drac0> majstor jos busi u zgradi van dopustenog vremena, nevjerojatno
<chaky> drac0: pobogu, nadji neku pa se grijte medjusobno :)
<chaky> trebas se znati snaci 
<drac0> chaky, a hebiga nije mi pri ruci veceras, da sam znao bome bi ;)
<SilverS> pali vatru
<drac0> zapalit cu parket na sred sobe :D
<SilverS> parketa imas
<drac0> nova izo-sta-vec stolarija
<SilverS> zovi BBB
<drac0> a u stanu je vec 18C
<drac0> SilverS, joj vidis bravo, to sam trebao, liq je dalmosh :D
<chaky> drac0: stavi si animirani screensaver kako gori vatra
<drac0> chaky, lol
<SilverS> :)
<drac0> to ko onaj vis s bill gatesom, si cuo
<chaky> ne
<chaky> ajde reci
<drac0> pazi
<drac0> pred smrt dodje billu vrag i kaze
<drac0> radio si sranja, i par dobrih stvari pa cemo ti ipak dati na izbor gdje bi isao
<drac0> pokaze njemu djavo raj
<drac0> tamo dosada, neka ekipa prica, drugi sute, nista se ne dogadja, uzas
<drac0> pokaze mu pakao
<drac0> gole zene plesu, fino toplo, cuga se
<drac0> kaze gates, ok biram pakao
<drac0> i nis
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, a kaj vele likovi, kad ce gotovo bit? :)
<drac0> umre liq nakon par dana
<drac0> dodje u pakao, ono pribijen na kriz, djavli ga deru na zivo
<drac0> pita gates, pa dobro vraze di su one zene, cuga, atmosfera i to, sta je ovo???
<drac0> kaze djavo
<drac0> aha to - to je bio screensaver :D
<chaky> LOOOL
<chaky> zakon
<drac0> je dobar je :)
<dodobas> kako zovu osobu koja ima seksualne odnose s djecom?
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, sutra ce biti gotovo
<drac0> michael jackson
<dodobas> kardinal
<dodobas> :D
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<drac0> :D
<MmikeDOMA> Sece se klinac cestom, sav je tuzan, nikakav, jadan.
<MmikeDOMA> Vidi ga bakica, tj, aj, starija zena, pridje i pita 'pa dobro, sto je bilo'?
<MmikeDOMA> A nist, veli mali. Sve me stislo. Vec par dana nemamo grijanje doma, sad je jos pocelo i prokisnjavati. Natopilo mi nacrt za tehnicki, pa ne mogu to predati. Mama i tata se svadjaju konstantno, jos je mama sad otisla, pa smo ostali s tatom, a on pak samo cuga i bas ga briga za sve.
<MmikeDOMA> A veli njemu zena 'joj, drago dijete... pa hodi, hajde samnom u crkvu'
<MmikeDOMA> A veli on njoj: "Ma, joj, nebi... nije mi do seksa danas"
<chaky> :)
<drac0> :D
<dodobas> da da :D
<drac0> LOOOOL
<drac0> uleti mali ivica u sobu, a mama baca oralno tati
<drac0> a ivica ce
<drac0> picka vam materina, a mene vodite kod psihijatra sto sisam palac
<hbogner> he he he, znam taj vic :D
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: izvolite
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, mailovi od foruma
<budz0r> vidim
<budz0r> a forum sljaka
<MmikeDOMA> AL' mailovi dolaze, de vidi kaj je to, plz
<budz0r> meni nije nis doslo
<budz0r> nemojmo panicarit
<drac0> :)
<budz0r> to sere onaj glupi smf
<drac0> budz0r frende vidim i tebe ce na vile :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> trebalo bi apgrejdat smf
<budz0r> a kad napravis apgrejd, forum ode u k...
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, meni dodju 3 maila svaki sat!
<MmikeDOMA> ne panicarim, lud sam :)
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: meni danas nista nije doslo po pitanju smf-a
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r,  mogu ti ih sve forwardirat? :)
<budz0r> hvala lijepo, imam ih dovoljno :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: mislim da je to pametno...
<dodobas> jel probao tko http://fluxbb.org/
<budz0r> dodobas: tebe nitko nije nis pital
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, :) osh ti migrirat sve postove? :)
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, a daj onda napravi da mi ne dolaze vise :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ma zaboli me za utunutu forum...samo pitem jel netko probao flucbb
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: to je ok :)
<dodobas> *fluxbb
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, kojo ? :)
<budz0r> dodobas: pa prijavio si se :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, :) ti si covjek s puno boli :)
<drac0> malo android appsa, http://bitURL.net/awnb
<dodobas> djecaci ... odite u crkvu pa trazite striceka kardinala, sta ste mene nasli hebat
<dodobas> :P
<drac0> :D
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, kaj se ti sekiras odmah
<drac0> jel treba kome grafa agp, safirka 1950
<MmikeDOMA> Jel' probo tko rocket bunnies?
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, sad mi to velis :)
<MmikeDOMA> neka, fala, 8800 fino ne radi nista u mom kompu :)
<dodobas> ma ati ima tako sheban opengl driver
<dodobas> smece...
<drac0> imam neki stari stroj pa gledam sta cu s njime
<drac0> intel maticna, p4, ddr1, ta grafa ...
<MmikeDOMA> e
<MmikeDOMA> a
<dodobas> koliko trazis?
<MmikeDOMA> stari stroj :)
<MmikeDOMA> jel' taj android ima multitasking?
<drac0> dodobas, cek da se dogovorim sam sa sobom pa ti javim :)
<MmikeDOMA> Ak ima, kak sad mogu izac iz appbran marketa, upalit wireless i vratit se nazad?
<drac0> ok su komponente, radi sve
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, pazi
<drac0> piknes home
<drac0> upalis wifi
<dodobas> drac0: trazim neko racunalo na kojem bi radio skype a da nije 'skupo'
<drac0> pa opet piknes market
<drac0> i vrati te di si bio
<drac0> dodobas, definiraj skupo :)
<dodobas> pa ono... ako je preko 800kn onda.. je skupo :D
<hbogner> drac0, taman znam tipa koji treba neki stari komp za kasu u trgovini
<hbogner> kolko trazis
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, imam ti i ja par jos starijih strojeva
<MmikeDOMA> u biti imam tonu hardvera starog
<hbogner> njemu je bitno da se xp moze vrtit gore
<MmikeDOMA> moram bas to prokopat i napravit popis
<drac0> dodobas, pa ajde eto 800 onda brate mili :)
<hbogner> ajde bas, jucer me zavo i trazi jel znam kaj
<dodobas> drac0: e cek cek...
<dodobas> zelim punu specifikaciju
<drac0> specke
<drac0> p4 na 2.4 ghz
<MmikeDOMA> lshw | mail dodobas
<drac0> giga ddr1
<drac0> sapphire x1950 256mb
<drac0> intel maticna, ne pitaj me za chipset sada :)
<drac0> pioneer prza dvr111
<drac0> 160 gb pata disk
<drac0> hmm sta jos, to je to
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drac0> sve u midi toweru
<drac0> stock intel cooler
<dodobas> drac0: ok...javim ti kroz koji dan... ne kupujem ja...
<drac0> 400w napajanje, cek da vidim koje
<drac0> dodobas, ok
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, aj ti vidi onda kaj imas ako imas kaj slicno ili dovoljno jako da vrti xp gore javi, nece se spajat na net ni nista, samo POS software gore ide 
<MmikeDOMA> ok, bacim oko pogledam
<hbogner> thx
<drac0> tko prvi njegova devojka :D
<drac0> jos malo pa nestalo
<drac0> drz - nedaj
<SilverS> evo imam i ja nesto 
<SilverS> ploca proc i ram
<SilverS> bez ventilatora na procu
<drac0> dodobas, javi do cetvrtka bitte
<drac0> jer onda ide pa-pa
 * MmikeDOMA igra lemingse na androidu
<drac0> way kewl, http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/restore-your-contacts.html
<dodobas> drac0: a jel ima to windowsw i offcice?
<drac0> gugl restora contacts na bilo koji datum u zadnjih mjesec dana, not bad
<drac0> dodobas, nema nis legalno, al moze imati ilegalno :)
<drac0> u biti cek da pogledam, bile jesu vindoze neke davno
<drac0> brb
<SilverS> memice im se nahebem
<SilverS> puca veza danas
<dodobas> meni ce redovno u 20i24
<drac0> sta svaki dan u isto vrijeme?
<dodobas> cini mi se
<drac0> pih, to je dobar strana kabelske, nema pucanja
<drac0> osim ako majstori nesto ne shebu jednom godisnje
<dodobas> znam...ja bih se tako vratio na kabelsku
<SilverS> ma meni pukne i nece se spojit tak dugo dog ga ne zgasim
<dodobas> ali t-sranje ne da nikome u ulicu...
<SilverS> i to samo net telefon radi
<dodobas> bio sam i kod iskona i amisa...
<dodobas> rekoh potpisati cu na 5g...samo da dodju...
<drac0> dodobas, bnet?
<dodobas> bio...da
<dodobas> to je jednostavno radilo
<dodobas> i svakih par mjesci dignu brzinu
<dodobas> na poceku sam imam 192kb ili tako nesto
<dodobas> na kraju 8mb
<drac0> yep ;)
<dodobas> ali hebiga...
<dodobas> drac0: mrezna je integrirana?
<drac0> dodobas, da
<MmikeDOMA> meni tak fino radi amis
<drac0> dodobas, e sad ne sjecam se jel gigabitna il ne, provjerim pa javim ...
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, you've been facebookt
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, si gracias senor :)
<MmikeDOMA> Na 101ici cijelo popodne propellerheadsi :)
<drac0> http://www.appbrain.com/app/gingerbread-launcher/com.modaco.android.launchergb
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=14681&catid=16
<MmikeDOMA> ja bi ovo
<drac0> lol, http://www.appbrain.com/app/rage-faces/com.idunnolol.ragefaces
<drac0> send this to your boss :D
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, sta sad ti je zapeo edge za oko? ;)
<MmikeDOMA> ma to sam htio
<MmikeDOMA> tak nesto
<MmikeDOMA> malecko
<MmikeDOMA> za 'ozbiljan poso' imam desktop
<MmikeDOMA> ovo mi je da mogu ga lako nanasat okolo
<SilverS> jel 
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ja bi ovo http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=14403&catid=184
<MmikeDOMA> tom navodno baterija brzo ode
<dodobas> navodno imas link?
<MmikeDOMA> navodno nemam, imao sam kad sam istrazivao prije kaj bi htio
<drac0> :)
<drac0> ok je ovaj asus
<SilverS> dodobas: kaj si ti ponorio edge dobijes za manje pare a da ne govorim koliko je bolja tipkovnica i touchpad
<drac0> true
<drac0> jos je freedos u pitanju ;)
<drac0> al ovaj asus fakat nije losh
<drac0> samo da ide bez vindoza
<dodobas> i slabiji proc + tezi je + slaba graficka...
<dodobas> e da..samo da je bez windozera
<SilverS> kaj je slabiji proc
<dodobas> atom 1.8 dualcore ddr3
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, uff dobra ;) http://www.appbrain.com/app/free-running/com.andoop.freerunning
<SilverS> 3MB cache
<SilverS> sanader ima i navijace :)
<hbogner> di si to nasao?
<drac0> za ekipu koja gushta u live wallpaperima, http://bitURL.net/awnp
<SilverS> probao gingerbread-launcher i ne svida mi se
<SilverS> drac0: bas mi se ne svida
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sportska-2010--u-fotografijama/911481/?foto=15
<SilverS_> nabijem ih
<drac0> :D
<drac0> sta puche veza
<SilverS_> jep
<SilverS_> opet cu ih morat zvat
<SilverS_> hajd da vidimo i to cudo http://getchrome.eu/download.php
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<SilverS_> poz
<hbogner> ah nema chakija da ga nekaj pitam
<hbogner> kolko je on dobio za neke fotke
<hbogner> sad me neki frajer pita jel smije koristiti moje fotke
<SilverS_> hbogner: kaj i ti prodajes
<hbogner> SilverS_, frajer nasao moje fotke na panoramio pa me pita dal ih smije korisiti za multimedijski dvd koji radi za turisticku zajednicu i jedan dalmatinski grad
<SilverS_> zevo ga
<drac0> dodobas, oho napajanje je chuftek 450W, daklem dizem na 900 zivotinjica :P
<drac0> svi nesto prodaju :)
<drac0> kupi-prodaj-hr
<drac0> android-hr
<hbogner> :D
<drac0> homofobi-hr
<drac0> hbogner, bit ce hebeni nastavak 2. sezone sgu-a ;)
<drac0> cekamo do 2. mj pasmatr
<SilverS_> svemirci
<SilverS_> http://www.rackspacecloud.com/blog/2010/12/14/rackspace-will-take-care-of-your-cloud-while-you-manage-your-business/
<hbogner> drac0, naravno da ce biti nastavak :D
<ivoks> pa dakle
<ivoks> ovi navijaci su totalni imbecili
<ivoks> zasto ih se konacno ne pocne smatrati teroristima?
<ivoks> unistavaju javnu imovinu iz dana u dan
<ivoks> to su teroristi za koje bi policija trebala imati dozvolu da ih ubije
<ivoks> koji vrag mi svi placamo nesto sto neki imbecil unisti
<obruT> ne da unistavaju imovinu nego i zivote
<obruT> ja bi ove sto su zapalili bus osudio zbog pokusaja ubojstva
<dodobas> drac0: bas sam nasao ljepi IBM slicnih karakteristika za 700kn
<dodobas> :)
<drac0> ockej :)
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> to i je bio pokusaj ubojstva
<ivoks> s predumisljajem
<ivoks> kako se to kod nas kaze
<hbogner> drac0, znaci jos je na prodaju, bum ja sutra pitao ove svoje koji traze
<ivoks> ubojstvo u pokusaju :)
<budz0r> zanimljivo, instaliram doma zadnji smf, skopiram nasu temu, i sve radi ok :)
<drac0> hbogner, moze nema frke pitaj, al mi javi do cetvrtka jer imam liqa koji ce doci pogledati ...
<hbogner> kolko si rekao 900 zivotinja
<drac0> ivoks, sta da si bio u busu :)
<drac0> hbogner, da
<drac0> hbogner, imas specke gore :)
<hbogner> drac0, da vidim :D
<SilverS_> budz0r: kak sad to
<drac0> hbogner, ockej :)
<budz0r> SilverS_: neam pojma
<budz0r> idem probat nesto
<SilverS_> to se ceka http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/popularnija-tegra-2/105568.aspx
<budz0r> forum apgrejdan
<budz0r> sale: ping
<ivoks> tema proradila odjednom? :)
<budz0r> :)
<sale> budz0r: pong
<budz0r> ma gadne kombinacije sam izvodio
<sale> budz0r: ne radi bookmarks plugin
<sale> 8: Undefined index: bookmarks
<sale> File: /var/www/forum/Themes/default/BoardIndex.template.php (main_above sub template - eval?)
<sale> Line: 581
<budz0r> a ha
<budz0r> treba ga skopirat
<sale> ae, malo se pocetna zbog toga ne ucitava do kraja :-)
<sale> i hr prijevod vratiti/updateati. Trenutno je eng.
<budz0r> ok, moze mala pomoc oko toga
<ivoks> mutikase i smutljivci
<drac0> Sece koka dvoristem i pocne je ganjati pijetao. Misli si koka: "Ako stanem, ispast cu kurva, ako pobjegnem necu dobit kite. Najbolje da se popiknem."
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOzR3UAyXao
<ivoks> 865 milijardi dolara
<ivoks> to je vanjski dug irske :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/amazing-fire-illusion-969
<MmikeDOMA> presuper! :)
<robi2androif> nda
<robi2androif> radi
<ivoks> ?
<MmikeDOMA> O kako me fino bind izjebo 
<robi2androif> ima li ssh za androida?
<ivoks> koje pitanje
<ivoks> je li andorid linux?
<obruT> ijao, vani je definitivno hladno... upravo se vratih sa trcanja oko jaruna, dah mi se kondenzirao i sledio na brkovima i bradi :) brada i brkovi puni leda :)
<obruT> al zakon, nigdje zive duse
<ivoks> ja sam bio u lici prije 3-4 sata :)
<ivoks> -12
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, ja mislio rolat veceras, al' necu stic nikako
<obruT> ovdje je citavih -8
<obruT> samo mi se pimpac smrznuo u tajicama :P :_)
<obruT> jedva ga naso sad :)
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: uvijek se stigne, nikad nije kasno :)
<obruT> ja se vratio krepan s posla, trebao ic penjat, i uvatila me neka nervoza pa oso trcat :)
<obruT> i jebemu torrente, htio gledat neki film, skinuo, a ono sinhroniziran na poljski :P
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | < obruT> samo mi se pimpac smrznuo u tajicama :P :_) | < obruT> jedva ga naso sad :)
<obruT> ivoks: :P
<obruT> znao sam, cim sam vidio +o :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> ajde, malo smijeha u ovo preblagdansko vrijeme :)
<obruT> :)
<ivoks> 'dude jesi ti ikad koristio windowse?'
<MmikeDOMA> ha cuj
<MmikeDOMA> windowsi u 90% situacija rade
<MmikeDOMA> bar meni :)
<MmikeDOMA> bootnu se, pokrenem rfactor ili farcry, igram se, sve radi.
<MmikeDOMA> Nisu mi se nikad srusili/smrzli, nesto :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jesi primijetio da ja nisam nista rekao za windows?
<ivoks> jednostavno ih ne koristim
<ivoks> nemam pojma sto mogu/ne mogu
<ivoks> znam da ne znam gdje promijeniti IP u Visti
<ivoks> a znam i da hrpa MSCE-ova to ne zna :)
<MmikeDOMA> blj?
<MmikeDOMA> pa, to cak i ja znam?
<MmikeDOMA> imao sam vistu defaultno na laptopu
<ivoks> pa dobro, super
<obruT> ja recimo nisam ama bas nikad radio niti na visti niti sedmici, na xp-u sam cak cackao malo
<ivoks> da, ni ja
<ivoks> zato i ne sudim
<MmikeDOMA> vista je uzas, nije radila
<MmikeDOMA> bas onak, nije radila :)
<MmikeDOMA> 7mica je ok
<zvacet> čini mi se da forum ne radi je li to samo meni ili... 
<ivoks> ja bi volio da taj windows ima neku logivku u verzijama
<MmikeDOMA> i dalje je podrska za hardver bolja u windozama nego u linuxu
<sale> zvacet: upgradeamo ga
<ivoks> 95, 98, me, 2000, xp, vista, 7
<ivoks> wtf?
<zvacet> O.K.
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, eh, ne kuzis ti marketing :)
<ivoks> :)
 * MmikeDOMA se nemre ulogirat u forum! :)
<ivoks> ma jasno mi je
<obruT> ne znam zasto bi se itko htio ulogirat u bilo kakav forum :)
 * ivoks nemre postat milijarder za manje od 5 godina
<MmikeDOMA> Ok mi je kad graficar kaze 'linux je smece'
<MmikeDOMA> Ili kad lik koji se bavi obradom videa veli da za linux nema ok softvera
<MmikeDOMA> ok, ne vidi dalje od premiera, tko mu kriv
<MmikeDOMA> isto za zvuk, nema bas softvera koji moze parirati cooleditu
<MmikeDOMA> al' ono
<MmikeDOMA> bavis se web developmentom
<MmikeDOMA> produkcija cijela ti je na linuxu
<MmikeDOMA> a ti imas windowse
<obruT> sramota :)
<MmikeDOMA> ok ak se igras stalno, pa ajde, tlaka ti je
<ivoks> pa dobro, ima ljudi koji to rade
<MmikeDOMA> al' meni je toliko ovo sve prirodnije
<obruT> evo kod nas se relativno novi kolega nedavno konvertirao na linux, jebiga, prilagodio se okolini :)
<ivoks> znam i ja ekipu koja sve radi na windowsima
<ivoks> ali kada treba stavit u produkciju, nece uzet posao ako nije na linuxu
<SilverS_> MmikeDOMA: pola holiwuda radi video na Linux
<ivoks> SilverS_: to su price za malu djecu
<obruT> SilverS_: linux vjerojatno koriste kao "nesto u pozadini sto renderira"
<ivoks> da
<obruT> SilverS_: za frontend sumnjam da koriste linux
<ivoks> nemaju pojma da ga koriste
<SilverS_> titanik je napravljen na Linux
<ivoks> renderiran je na linuxu
<MmikeDOMA> SilverS_, pa, i nije bas
<ivoks> nije crtan
<MmikeDOMA> frend koji se bavi postprodukcijom, radi s mayom i softimageom i smokeom i premierom i neznam cime sve ne
<MmikeDOMA> e, da, final cut
<MmikeDOMA> probao je cineleru
<MmikeDOMA> i veli da je ok, al' nikako za profi upotrebu 
<MmikeDOMA> sad, ja se kufer kuzim u to, pa eto
<MmikeDOMA> al' znam si sad bar smontirati film u tome :)
<ivoks> meni fakat nis ne fali na OS-u
<ivoks> ne znam, mozda sam navikao na lose
<ivoks> al znam da kad sjednem za windowse dobijem slom zivaca
<ivoks> pa cekaj ovo, pa cekaj ono
<obruT> meni fali, poliranost nekih stvari, ali nazalost to ne mogu dobiti ni na jednom pa radim na najmanje losem
<ivoks> da, to se slazem
<SilverS_> :)
<MmikeDOMA> velim, ja sam 6 tjedana radio u Infomareu, imao Win7 za desktop i Outlook za mail
<MmikeDOMA> i super je to uglancano
<MmikeDOMA> jos instaliras virtualWin pa dobijes i desktope virtualne
<MmikeDOMA> al' tak su ti nekak ruke zavezane
<MmikeDOMA> nemres nist
<obruT> jos ako ti u firmi windoze odrzava netko drugi, jao si ga tebi :)
<MmikeDOMA> a da ne govorim koliko je jednostavnije backup/restore
<MmikeDOMA> kako je reinstall skoro pa uvijek nepotreban
<obruT> ja ne kuzim ljude u mojoj firmi, vecina ekipe je na windozama, to im odrzava IT, ne mogu nist na vlastitom kompu
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ljude to ne zanima
<ivoks> ne mozes ih ti shvatiti
<ivoks> odnosno, tesko je to razumjeti
<ivoks> they just don't care
<ivoks> al zato ce te zaliti bojom preko nove kozne jakne
<ivoks> a tebi nece biti jasno :)
<SilverS_> ja se nikada ni ne trudim ikome ista pokazat
<ivoks> Liječnici koji su prije tri godine obavili transplantaciju matičnih stanica na muškarcu oboljelom od leukemije zaraženom virusom HIV-a, tvrde da je taj postupak doveo do njegovog izlječenja te da su možda pronašli lijek protiv AIDS-a.
<SilverS_> odoh pod tus
<obruT> odoh i ja, ali ne sa silverom :P
<ivoks> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<ivoks> pogledajte statistiku :)
<ivoks> prosjecni linux korisnik daje duplo vise od mac/windows korisnika
<zvacet> oni drugi su morali platiti OS pa sad još i ovo  ;) 
<ivoks> pogledajte filmic
<ivoks> 'get down to the buttons' :D :D :D :D
<ivoks> na ~1:00
<ivoks> get down to the bottom of the page
<obruT> inace vidim da se spominje machinarium, doticnu igru sam kupio cim sam vidio da je podrzana na linuxu
<obruT> predobra igra
<ivoks> http://machinarium.net/demo/
<hbogner> laku noc
<obruT> hbogner: lakunoc
<SilverS_> usput sam si i caj skuhal
<ivoks> laku noc
<drac0> SilverS_, kaj nasao si caj konacno :)
<SilverS_> bio i jucer
<SilverS_> samo kaj sam na krivo mjesto gledao
<SilverS_> :)
<drac0> :D
<budz0r> JEBO VAS FORUM!
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, ?
<MmikeDOMA> kaj si nervozan? :)
<obruT> cojece, ne radi neki forum i odma frka :)
<budz0r> pa da vidis cime se bavim zadnjih sat vremena znal bi
<obruT> da ne rade njuzi, jos bi razumio :)
<budz0r> i vise
<obruT> naletio tablature za intro od http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHiVz1tOVZA  i sad je pitanje, dal ic spavat ili ucit svirat :)
<obruT> susjedi ce poludit
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, kaj ne radi?
<budz0r> MmikeDOMA: sad sve radi
<budz0r> vise manje
<budz0r> jedan modul se opire instalirat
<MmikeDOMA> vise manje? :)
<budz0r> pa vidi sam
<sale> MmikeDOMA: ostao je bookmarks modul za instalirati. Trebat ce malo na ruke promijeniti par php fajlicha
<sale> ali forum sljaka
<MmikeDOMA> Unesite lozinku: 
<MmikeDOMA> Unesite 6 ili više znakova
<MmikeDOMA> I onda unesem i onda kaze 'lozinka mora imati najmanje 8 znakova'
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<SilverS_> lol
<sale> :-)
<MmikeDOMA> inace radi :)
<SilverS_> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-15
<tparcina> Što mi treba da bi mogao slušati rm streamove?
<tparcina> Instalirao sam gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ali i dalje ne radi.
<tparcina> Uglavnom, pokušavam s rhythmobx slušati Radio Split - rtsp://195.29.5.147/encoder/split.rm
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Opera -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6945.msg29281#msg29281
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: printer driver ZM400 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6946.msg29280#msg29280
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Ured, obrada teksta -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6933.msg29279#msg29279
<Mmike> senkoslave!
<dodobas> lol...
<dodobas> procitao sam Senko Slave :D
<dodobas> as in senko rob
<ptlo> o moji omiljeni drugovi za rasprave o bazama :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> o bazama i mongodb-u :)
<Mmike> ivoks,  :)
 * Mmike je sinoc slagao redit
<Mmike> redis
<Mmike> 'slagao'
<Mmike> nema se tu puno kaj slagat :)
<obruT> baze sucks
<obruT> csv tekst fajl i to je to :)
<dodobas> Mmike: joj....
<dodobas> cemu? :D
<Mmike> dodobas, a klijent hoce
<Mmike> obruT, takoje, who gives a shit about referential integrity :)
<obruT> refe sta ? :)
<ptlo> e mmike
<ptlo> nemoj ti meni o referential integrity
<ptlo> i bazama
<ptlo> i rdmbs
<ptlo> nedavno sam letio avionom
<ptlo> prebukiranim
<ptlo> dakle sve one pizdarije "da imas transakcije recimo kad narucujes avionske karte da se ne bukira 2x"
<ptlo> to je sve bullshit
<ptlo> oni sve to u csvovima koriste
<ptlo> a dogodilo mi se i da banka nema novaca koje misli da ima
<ptlo> ili da 2x prodje (internet) transakcija (no humans involved)
<ptlo> ti rdbmsovi su veliko prodavanje magle
<ptlo> u stvarnom svijetu jedino DUCT TAPE rula
<Mmike> jea, rajt ;)
<ptlo> nitko kog znam iz IT-a da radi u bankama
<ptlo> ... ne zeli imati novce u tim istim bankama
<ptlo> :)
<Mmike> Mozda koriste MySQL? :)
<ptlo> well, sigurno ne koriste redis :)
<ptlo> (ili mongodb)
<dodobas> Mmike: bas je specificirao REDIS
<dodobas> ili bilokoji key-value?
<Mmike> dodobas, a da, ima napravljenu aplikaciju koja to koristi
<Mmike> i kao hoce redis
<Mmike> i eto ti redis, na
<dodobas> oko k
<Mmike> ptlo, iza nove godine cu raditi aplikaciju za badminton klub
<Mmike> clanovi, clanarine, bonusi, popusti, rezervacije terena, 3 dvorane, sve
<Mmike> osh se prikljucit? ):) pa da vidim kako ces u ne-relacijskom svijetu to izmodelirati? :)
<ivoks> sale: kaj radite, jeba ga cuk?
<ptlo> Mmike, zasto bi to izmodelirao u nerelacijskom svijetu, ako je relacijski dobar fit?
<ptlo> Mmike, ti si onaj koji forsa isti tool za svaki posao (rdbms), ne aj
<ptlo> ja
<ivoks> mongodb je dobar za sessione :)
<ivoks> i to je to :D
<Mmike> ivoks, php sessione?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ovi koriste memcached za to :)
<ptlo> nego jel netko od vas imao iskustva sa 4k cluster diskovima pod linuxom?
 * ivoks nema pojma o cem prica, samo kurim vatru
<Mmike> kao, 4000 diskova, ili se vrte na 4k okretaja?
<ptlo> cluster od 4096 byteova
<ptlo> a ne 512
<ptlo> tj block size
<Mmike> ptlo, opce ne forsam, nisam dosao jos u situaciju da mi je relacijska baza spora :) jednom, kad cu za wallmart raditi, onda se javim :)
<ptlo> ne cluster, sori
<Mmike> ptlo, ja citao, nisam naletio na taki disk
<Mmike> moras na ruke alajnat patricije
<Mmike> jer inace si sjebo peformanse
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi punio kad hstore?
<Mmike> dodobas, u pgu?
<dodobas> yes
<Mmike> jok
<ptlo> Mmike, ja cu jos to u raid stavljati
<Mmike> mislio sam, al' se jdbc driver ne voli bas s time
<Mmike> tj, moras koristiti pg-jdbc pizdarije
<ptlo> ali ako stavim particije u raid, a ne cijeli disk, onda bi trebalo bit ok ako ih aligneam, valjda
<Mmike> a developeri nisu htjeli, pa nismo
<Mmike> ptlo, jok, i dalje ces se morati patiti s time
<Mmike> ili cekati noviji kernel koji to kuzi
<ptlo> imate kakvog iskustva sa disk u raidu vs particija u raidu (linux softverski raid)? te kolko problema u praksi je cinjenica da diskovi nisu identicne geometrije, +- par mb?
<Mmike> tj, e2fs toolse
<Mmike> ptlo, ja imam to doma, nemam nikakvih bedova
<Mmike> doduse, samo storage za mp3ce, filmove, backup, videoi, i tak
<ptlo> Mmike, ok ako aligneam particiju i onda nju tutnem u raid ... di bi bilo problem? 
<ptlo> da, meni za isto to treba
<Mmike> imao sam 5 diskova od 320gb i jedan od 200 gb
<ptlo> s tim da cu ja to u raid 1
<Mmike> ja sam imao radi5
<Mmike> i radilo mi je to ok 
<Mmike> i tak uvijek radim raid od patricija, ne od cijelog blokdivajsa
<Mmike> napravis raid patricije, i na nju napravis ;)
<Mmike> telefon, brb
<ptlo> da, raid patricije su mi najbolje :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> i ako ces to koristiti doma za storage
<Mmike> onda te, brijem, nit alajnanje ne mora previse brinuti
<tparcina> Što mi treba da bi mogao slušati rm streamove?
<ptlo> ma da, za kucnu kolekciju slika, mp3ca i filmova mi je to
<tparcina> Instalirao sam gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ali i dalje ne radi.
<tparcina> Uglavnom, pokušavam s rhythmobx slušati Radio Split - rtsp://195.29.5.147/encoder/split.rm
<Mmike> ptlo, nemoj se opce patiti
<Mmike> bed je sa 4k blokovima je ovo:
<Mmike> filesystem radi sa 512 bajtnim blokovima, disk radi sa 4k blokovima
<Mmike> i zna se desiti da se taj 512bajtni blok 'razlomi' na dva disk bloka
<Mmike> bloka, clustera, cegavec
<Mmike> i fs kaze: de mi to, disk mora, umjesto jednog reada, napraviti dva
<Mmike> i performanse odu
<ptlo> jedan 512byte na dva 4k? hm, ali 4k je djeljiv sa 512 :)
<ptlo> ugl slozit cu si sys
<ptlo> pa cu zavrtiti hdparm da vidim kolko to stvarno sporo ili nije
<ptlo> ne trebaju mi neke brzine
<Mmike> hdparm?
<Mmike> bonnie ces zavrtiti
<Mmike> hdparm ne mjeri nista :)
<Mmike> to sto kao mjeri sa -tT ili sto vec, zaboravi da postoji :)
<Mmike> preporucam fio, al' taj je malcice slozeniji za koristiti pa ce ti vjerojatno biti pila
<Mmike> iako u /usr/share/doc/fio imas finih primjera
<ptlo> ocu neki oneliner
<ptlo> ne moraju biti znanstveni testovi
<ptlo> cisto da vidim jel su brojevi u normalnom redu velicine
<Mmike> bonnie
<Mmike> i dbench
<Mmike> `bonnie .` i `dbench -t 30 5`
<Mmike> -t 30 = 30 sekundi
<Mmike> 5 = broj threadova koji rokaju po disk(ovima)
<Mmike> fio ti bas moze emulirati 'puno pisem malo citam' 'pisem sekvencijalno citam random', '505 threadova pise random, 5 threadova cita sekvencijalno
<Mmike> i tak :)
<ptlo> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.tech/22557
<ptlo> budem te pingao za savjet kad si slozim raid pa da onda istestiram :)
<ptlo> jos moram kupiti prvi disk
<ptlo> tj drugi
<ptlo> prvi mi je danas dosao sa servisa, zamjena - samsung ecogreen f4
<Mmike> ti samsunzi su fakat ok diskovi
<Mmike> kol'ko god neke institucije tu pricale kontra njih
<ptlo> ja nikad cuo za samsung diskove
<Mmike> a dobro, ti :)
<ptlo> blijedo sam gledao servisera kad mi je to umjesto caviara dao
<Mmike> ja imam doma f1
<Mmike> a mislim da udruga u fileserveru ima f2
<Mmike> nisu neka brzina
<Mmike> al' su tihi
<Mmike> i ne griju se opce
<Mmike> za razliku od segata koje se drmusaju k'o djed s parkinsonom kad mu je zima
<ptlo> sad razmisljam koji bi drugi onda uzeo (ne bih isti)
<ptlo> wd opet, ili seagate?
<Mmike> samsung :)
<ptlo> necu isti :)
<Mmike> ja bih onda wd - manje se cuju
<Mmike> al', to su wdovi od pred 3 godine
<Mmike> kaki su danas, nemam pojma
<ptlo> aha
<ptlo> pa ovaj koji sam imao do sad (caviar green) nije bio los ...
<ptlo> po pitanju buke ako nista drugo
<Mmike> ptlo, a eto, fakat neznam. Vidi malo google sto kaze, svasta pise.
<ivoks> aaaa telefon
<ptlo> Mmike, ma bas gledam "reviewove", pun ih je spamerski net
<ivoks> 'ne radi nam server'
<ivoks> vec vidim kako cu napraviti 30km kako bi ukopcao mrezni kabel
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' naplatis to?
<ivoks> naravno
<Mmike> pa sta se bunis onda? :)
<ivoks> zato sto moram delayat druge stvari koje bi vise naplatio :)
<ivoks> i npr., ne stignem se osisat, sto sam mislio
<ivoks> 0 *  * * *  root  ldapsearch -x -H ldap://localhost/ -s base + > /dev/null 2> /dev/null || if [ -f /var/run/freeradius/freeradius.pid ]; then echo "Spustanje FreeRADIUSa zbog nemogucnosti kontaktiranja LDAP servera:" ; /etc/init.d/freeradius stop; fi
<ivoks> argh
<ivoks> daj prvo provjeri je li radius uopce pokrenut, arghhhhh
<HmmZ0r> jebote imas li takih 5 unosa u kronu, isti ti izgleda uzasno :)
<ivoks> pa svaki je za sebe
<ivoks> nisam ga ja stavio
<ivoks> :)
 * ivoks looks at Ico
<HmmZ0r> te kobase kad imam stavim u case skriptu i bok
<obruT> Ico AFAIK ne visi na freenode-u, duhom je prisutan na idolnetu :)
<Mmike> Ico :)
<Mmike> Jel' mislimo na istog Icu? :)
<obruT> samo je jedan Ico
<obruT> :)
<obruT> svi drugi moraju biti prefiksirani odnosno sufiksirani :)
<HmmZ0r> there can be only one
<tparcina> Jel itko sluša rm streamove?
 * obruT uglavnom ogg
<tparcina> Nikako da natiram Rhytmbox da mi pušta rtsp://195.29.5.147/encoder/split.rm
<obruT> vecina meni zanimljivih stanica streama u ogg-u
<tparcina> obruT: Da, ali nemam izbora :(
<obruT> a s drugim playerima radi ok ?
<Mmike> tparcina, pa, instaliraj realplayer
<tparcina> obruT: Nisam ni pokušavao s drugim playerima. Pretpostavljao sam da je problem u codecu (kojeg nemam).
<ivoks> Yacufs is a virtual file system that is able to convert your files on-the-fly. It allows you to access various file types as a single file type. For instance you can access your music library containing .ogg, .flac and .mp3 files, but see them all as if being .mp3 files.
<ivoks> ClamFS is a FUSE-based user-space file system for Linux with on-access anti-virus file scanning through clamd daemon.
<obruT> ivoks: moze on the fly konvertirat web forume u NNTP ? :P
<ivoks> obruT: postoji httpfs :)
<ivoks> BloggerFS is a filesystem that allow Blogger users to manipulate posts on their blogs via a file interface.
<obruT> a cuj, na plan9 je sve fajl
<obruT> odnosno dir-fajl hirerarhija
<obruT> citas njuze s less :)
<ivoks> sto na linuxu nije fajl?
<obruT> pa tcp socketi izgledaju kao fajl deskriptori, ali se protokoli ne mapiraju na filesystem
<obruT> tamo se trude da sve protokole mapiraju na filesystem
<ivoks> eh
<tparcina> Mmike: Probat ću s tim. Premda bi volio to riješiti kroz Rhytmbox.
<ivoks> zato je jos uvijek u labs :)
<obruT> nece nikad ni izac van
<obruT> tamo razvijaju koncepte, a onda drugi uzmu sta im se svidi
<Mmike> kad dinamo igra?
<obruT> ajme
<obruT> sta koga briga kad dinamo igra :)
<obruT> ovo je ionako F1 kanal :)
<obruT> kad lopta dobije kotace, postace zanimljiva :)
<ivoks> F1?
<ivoks> mislio sam da je android
<ivoks> lol
<obruT> pa od sporta :) android od hardvera :)
<ivoks> VFS: Busy inodes after unmount of drbd0. Self-destruct in 5 seconds.  Have a nice day...
<obruT> odnosno pardon, od platforme :)
<obruT> evo ga, ko da je znao...
<SilverSpace> oj
<SilverSpace> kaj sad sam ja na tapeti
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ja to nisam rekao :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] VPN Ubuntu na Win server -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6949.msg29282#msg29282
<SilverSpace> tparcina: to i neces moc tako natjerati jer ti je to real player 
<SilverSpace> ovo nece ni mplayer svirat
<SilverSpace> vau
<drac0> :)
<drac0> zivili
<SilverSpace> windows 8 ??
<ivoks> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs433.snc4/47650_473911936237_747736237_6069811_4196124_n.jpg
<ivoks> di su slavonci? :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> rucak samo takav
<drac0> lol
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c77UjIQImxQ
<drac0> SilverSpace, si ti zamjenio ovu trenutnu bateriju?
<drac0> ides
<drac0> ovi japanci su fuckin drugi planet
<HmmZ0r> lol
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat
<ivoks> http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2009/10/ooh-bugger/
<HmmZ0r> dobro se skalira
<drac0> zakon, http://singularityhub.com/2010/12/09/hans-rosling-shows-you-200-years-of-global-growth-in-4-minutes-video/
<drac0> kinezi rasturaju
<drac0> hrvatska je valjda bok uz bok congu
<SilverSpace> drac0: nisam
<drac0> SilverSpace, trebao bi to srediti
<SilverSpace> nisam isao u taj kraj
<ivoks> super film
<drac0> al vidim da cekas novu vecu pa te za staru boli kifla :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: kad dode toplo vrijeme
<drac0> ivoks, rosling ha, izvrstan da
<ivoks> drac0: gledaj 4:05
<ivoks> vidi zelenu tocku koja u jednoj godini ode sa 400 na 40.000 $ income :)
<ivoks> bas me zanima koji su to
<ivoks> ziher nafta
<drac0> middle-east je zeleni
<drac0> hmm
<drac0> a si vidio japan koje saranje :)
<drj_cro> pozz
<ivoks> evo jedan filmic za drac0 
<ivoks> errr drj_cro 
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c77UjIQImxQ
<drj_cro> ivkos, to si mi trebao poslati prije 2-3tjedna kad sam isao slagat ha :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.jutarnji.hr/turizam--ukrajina-otvara-cernobil-se-otvara-za-turiste/911672/
<SilverSpace> rucak, janjetina
<drj_cro> eto uzmes si turu po cernobilu po uzoru iz stalkera :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/epic-fails--smijesni-neuspjesi-uhvaceni-okom-kamere/908068/
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=725430
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Absolut begginer -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6694.msg29283#msg29283
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma necu se uopce sa time zajebavat
<drac0> SilverSpace, al majstor ti je slozio skriptu
<SilverSpace> ko ga hebe 
<SilverSpace> i to je za root for Legend 2.1
<drac0> pa downgradeash ga
<drac0> sve ti u howto
<drac0> zato je i slozio skriptu
<drac0> napravis goldcard onda
<drac0> i to je to
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZD_dsxfVYk&feature=related
<ivoks> daj ga pusti vise
<ivoks> nece :)
<drac0> ivoks, ma nedam mu mira, podsjeca me na zadrtog win usera :)
<SilverSpace> lol wallpaper
<drac0> seeds of life
<drac0> live wallpaper
<drac0> al to cuga bateriju, sranje
<ivoks> idem se osisat
<ivoks> sam sebe
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ...has ruled that the government must have a search warrant before it can secretly seize and search emails stored by email service providers.
<ivoks> Security Alert: Backdoor found in HP modular storage arrays
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ti si poludio sam se sisas
<ivoks> pa to radim vec neko vrijeme
<ivoks> masinica se vec odavno isplatila
<SilverSpace> znao sam da je tu u pitanju lova :))))
<drac0> recesija, http://youtu.be/xrQSNLQhEig
<drac0> prasichi :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: jel ti doslo grijanje
<sale> ivoks: sta mi radimo? S cim se vi borite je bolje pitanje :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, je doslo danas ujutro
<drac0> btw jel netko skuzio da ova reklama za kubeti, cisti ripoff angry birdsa :)
<drac0> samo fale svinje haha
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> trebali bi Japanci angry birds napraviti sa ljudima 
<SilverSpace> znas one njihove ludorje
<SilverSpace> kaj sad Mol se buni http://www.jutarnji.hr/mol--otkup-dionica-ine-je-spekulativan-i-manipulativan--to-je-nezakonito-/911707/
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: printer driver ZM400 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6946.msg29284#msg29284
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa sigurno ne zato kaj mi je gust
<ivoks> sale: da, govnima...
<ivoks> jos jedan pljuc na oracle
<ivoks> idem se izventilirat na autoputu
<sale> ivoks: hvaljeni ocfs te muci?
 * Mmike je na 12 virtualnih desktopa
<Mmike> jel' to normalno?
<dodobas> Mmike: koliko monitora?
<Mmike> dodobas, jedan
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: printer driver ZM400 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6946.msg29285#msg29285
<dodobas> onda nije puno...
<dodobas> ja napunim 5-6 na dva monitora...
<dodobas> samo da si ograznirizan, jel..
<drac0> sta puche opet
<josipsb> poz svima :)
 * drac0 ide zdrmati popodnevni 'finest organic liquid suspension ever devised' :)
<SilverSpace> bshellz.net riknulo skroz vec dva dana
<Mmike> drac0, ? :)
<Mmike> drac0, kaj je to?
<Mmike> e, kak je grijanje proslo sinoc? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobio ga tek jutros
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> popizdit
<Mmike> ok, i tak po noci toplana ne radi
<Mmike> Kak' ugasim onaj IZRAZITO NAPORNI text-suggestion dok pisem SMSove?
<Mmike> Il', nek mi sugesta on, al' nek ne defaulta kak njemu pase?
<drj_cro> ovo je postao #android-hr :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislis na prediction
<drac0> Mmike, pa coffee :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> za kurac je
<drac0> Mmike, odes u settings pa language i keyboard settins
<drac0> tamo imas, ja sam sve pogasio :)
<SilverSpace> na text input
<drac0> al tethering je opasno jaka stvar
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> nevjerojatno - ak vec nudi rijeci zakaj me ne pusti da sam kliknem na rijec? neg, ja stisnem space ili zarez a on to izabere
<Mmike> ugasio
<Mmike> uzas :)
<Mmike> drac0, kaj bilo s murijom na kraju jesu dosli?
<drac0> Mmike, ne znam sta je bilo, dosli jesu
<drac0> valjda zapisali i to je bilo to
<drac0> liq je pobjegao nekam, svi stanari su ga trazili
<drac0> grijanje sam osjetio tek ujutro oko cenera
<Mmike> sad mu jaja malo razbijajte po vratima
<Mmike> :)
<drac0> dok su ovi napunili sistem opet ...
<drac0> koma
<drac0> smislit cemo nesto, to svakako ;)
<SilverSpace> mrzim kad ekipa zapakira arhivu necim exzoticnim 
<drac0> tipa?
<SilverSpace> arc
<SilverSpace> neki freearc
<SilverSpace> koji je to jarac
<obruT> apt-get install arc ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma da :)
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ apt-cache search arc| grep ^arc | head -1
<Mmike> arc - Archive utility based on the MSDOS ARC program
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ;)
<obruT> inace bolje arc nego MS cabinet :P
<SilverSpace> invalid encoding
<Mmike> 7z
<Mmike> the ultimate ;)
<SilverSpace> nece
<SilverSpace> pm
<SilverSpace> zasto sam ja skidao 1.5G
<obruT> SilverSpace: da zagusis link :)
<SilverSpace> file fails CRC check
<SilverSpace> ma sto to bilo
<obruT> to bilo da ti mozda fajl nije stigo cijeli :)
<SilverSpace> bome ne idem instalirat windoze radi toga
<SilverSpace> bad header
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je u kujcu arhiva
<obruT> mozda je random generirani fajl za zajebavanje pirata poput tebe :P :)
<obruT> sta kaze file za taj fajl ?
<drac0> :D
<obruT> u prijevodu, jel to uopce je arc arhiva ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nije cak ni piratski sadrzaj u njemu
<obruT> sta kaze file ?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa svi pornici us piratizirani..
<dodobas> osim ako je tvoj osobni uradak :D
<SilverSpace> file kaze da je data
<SilverSpace> dodobas: to ti iz iskustva
<dodobas> pa e...kod mene sve privatno...
<SilverSpace> neda mi ni izlistat kaj je u njoj
<obruT> ako kaze da je samo data, vrlo vjerojatno je neki fejk
<obruT> hehe, fakat se sprdaju s ekipom na #openbsd :)
<SilverSpace> nesto za ispod bora http://is.gd/iN9G6
<SilverSpace> http://www.appbrain.com/app/appwall-free/com.appdream.appwallfree
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/a/appwall_59221.jpg
 * drac0 ima ponude za rootanje android deviceova :D
<drac0> najbolji mi je taj efekt radoznalosti
<drac0> a usput, vidla zaba di se konji potkivaju pa i ona digla nogu :)
<dmaster> kako "natjerati" 32bit ubuntu 10.10 da prepozna 4 GB RAM-a? i da li to uopće može?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29286#msg29286
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: printer driver ZM400 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6946.msg29287#msg29287
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Opera -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6945.msg29288#msg29288
<SilverSpace> drac0: rooteruu
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> nekidan rootao desire i wildfire
<drac0> sutra ide N1
<drac0> a za vikend jos 2 wildfirea :)
<SilverSpace> opa
<drac0> siri se android ko kuga :D
<SilverSpace> biznis
<drac0> ma sve djaba radim
<SilverSpace> tak i trebada se siri
<drac0> al ovo za vikend bome nece biti vise djaba
<SilverSpace> http://www.appbrain.com/app/appwall-free/com.appdream.appwallfree
<SilverSpace> jes vidio ovo
<drac0> hmm fora
<drac0> al cemu to :)
<SilverSpace> fora
<SilverSpace> preseravanje
<SilverSpace> evo baterija drzi treci dan
<SilverSpace> normalnog koristenja
<SilverSpace> kad ubijes live wall...
<drac0> zgodan je live wallpaper al cemu samo cug
<SilverSpace> sudacka trojka kaze prasicko
<SilverSpace> a ono pet sudaca
<drac0> koji debilchek
<drac0> prasichko :D
<SilverSpace> svida mi se ovaj natty
<Neuromanc> dobre su radnice kamenskog
<Neuromanc> hdz želimo ti sreću drven sanduk i na njemu svijeću
<SilverSpace> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: gledanje TV-a preko interneta -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6944.msg29289#msg29289
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: gledanje TV-a preko interneta -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6944.msg29290#msg29290
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0> oy hbogner
<hbogner> ola draconistu
<SilverSpace> hbogner: oj
<hbogner> smrzo se vani
<SilverSpace> ti
<SilverSpace> a ovi na stadijonu
<hbogner> bio u nsb danas i obukao se tako, za zatoreni grijani prostor, ali onda morao u grad nesto obavit i dok sam sve to rjesio, smrzo se
<Neuromanc>  trebamo se izboriti za Å¡est sati rada, Å¡est sati odmora, Å¡est sati slobodnog vremena i Å¡est sati interneta dnevno. 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, oni trce, a i placeni su za to, da meni tolko plate nebi se bunio na hladnocu
<SilverSpace> ma mislim na ovih 30 tisuca kretena
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ni njima nije hladno, kad se onako naguraju jedan uz drugog ...
<hbogner> znam da je nama uvijek na sjeveru bilo vruce
<Neuromanc> mogu si misliti kak im nije hladno
<hbogner> skaces stalno u zrak, deres se, ...
<Neuromanc> budu po litru smrklja iscijedili sutra svaki
<Neuromanc> to im samo sad izgleda toplo
<hbogner> eto, sutra cer ih uhvatit sad jos ne osjete od alkohola
<SilverSpace> Rubbish Bin
<SilverSpace> tako se u natty zove kanta za smeche
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29291#msg29291
<hbogner> sad mi je jasno zasto su nasi "navijaci" napali grke
<hbogner> zato da se grci osjecaju ko doma, ipak su kod njih neredi, sad vidio na tv :D
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29292#msg29292
<ivoks> rekao sam kako cu morati ici do klijenta 30km
<ivoks> vjerojatno kako bi samo ukopcao kabel
<ivoks> dodjem, a njima tcom resetirao modem na tvornicke postavke
<SilverSpace> i to je posao
<ivoks> pa tako i promijenio subnet
<ivoks> i naravno, ne mogu do servera vise
<xuodin> yo
<xuodin> cool
<xuodin> soory
<SilverSpace> :)
<xuodin> samo isprobavam x chat na hrvatskom
<xuodin> nema baš puno ljudi?
<SilverSpace> zimski san
<xuodin> izgleda
<hbogner> ili samo san
<chaky> ivoks: hehehe, e koliko puta sam ja tako isao :) Jer je tip zvao T-COM helpdesk a ovi mu rekli da resetira router.
<drac0> sta nema puno ljudi
<drac0> ovo je blizu max
<obruT> zasto itko koristio x chat na hrvackom ? :)
<xuodin> pa kad več mogu, što ne
<xuodin> malo svratio :)
<drac0> pardon g obruT, kaze se rvackom
<obruT> drac0: uff, pardon :)
<chaky> jednom sam tako isao na Mljet, samo da bi spojio UPS :)
<drac0> chaky, lol
<chaky> a stoces
<obruT> xuodin: ako ćeš *već* pisat na rvackom, onda piši kak spada :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29293#msg29293
<drac0> hebate pocinje sheherazada
<SilverSpace> obruT: zasto bi netko pisao nasa slova
<obruT> SilverSpace: to se i ja pitam :)
<xuodin> okej onda pišem kako sapada
<dodobas> e drac0 
<obruT> sapada ? :)
<xuodin> spada :)
<dodobas> ja ne mogu dobiti...kranjeg kupca...
<dodobas> kad se vracas?
<SilverSpace> vidi ga i dodobas se odmrzo
<obruT> xuodin: inace irc kao protokol ne poznaje bas pojam charseta pa ce netko tko nema utf-8 po defaultu imati problema s citanjem onog sto pises
<drac0> e dodobas :)
<xuodin> obruT@ nema problema, samo ono, prvi mi je put ovdje, pa isprobavam tu slobodu
<xuodin> obruT@znam to inače, ne brini
<drac0> dodobas, vracam?
<drac0> SilverSpace, jono ;)
<SilverSpace> oo
<dodobas> drac0: rekao si da ides nedgje u cetvrtak
<drac0> dodobas, ma nee
<drac0> dodobas, frend od frenda dolazi u cetv da vidi stroj i potencijalno kupi
<dodobas> aha...
<drac0> zato sam ti rekao da mi javis do cetv da ne hebem covjeka
<dodobas> ok ako ode...ode
<SilverSpace> drac0: da vidimo sto danas trkelja
<SilverSpace> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<drac0> dodobas, ne znam ni da li ce on uzeti, rekoh ko prvi njegova djevojka :)
<ivoks> na bili u susjedstvu alarm zvoni svakih 2 sata
<ivoks> kad dodju pravi lopovi nitko im nece vjerovat
<drac0> ne vjerujem da ce jono promjeniti music industry
<drac0> prevelike se tu pare vrte, mafija
<ivoks> Jono? :)
<drac0> coffeeeee :)
<drac0> ivoks, zabrijo je liq
<obruT> ko je taj jono/jovo ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<SilverSpace> evo link
<obruT> pokrenuo sam stream i ne kuzim sta taj brije :)
<obruT> da je cicata zenska jos bi mozda i bilo zanimljivo :)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> obruT se pali na sise
<ivoks> a vidi topic :D
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29294#msg29294
<xuodin> obruT@ ovo mi je predložio kolega, možda ti bude zanimljivo  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFqj2hS_0iQ
<SilverSpace> za obruT http://www.jutarnji.hr/denise-je-fantazija-svakog-muskarca/911686/
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> stari moj, 6-litrenjache
<ivoks> opet tuli
<drac0> na jednu legnes, drugom se pokrijesh
<obruT> bice meni za mjesec dana ovo :) http://youporn.com/watch/334863/
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Opera -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6945.msg29295#msg29295
<SilverSpace> obruT: ides u brazil
<SilverSpace> :)
<xuodin> momci, da vas pitam, kaže mi frend da na ubuntu 11.04 stavljaju unity mjesto gnomea, pa me zanima jel to velika razlika?
<SilverSpace> xuodin: nije 
<xuodin> po pitanju zahtjevnosti?
<xuodin> SilverSpace@ hvala
<SilverSpace> ako koristis compiz
<obruT> SilverSpace: nope, Tajland :)
<hbogner> 0-1 bljak
<drac0> kakva pitanja lol
<xuodin> hebiga, pitam, jer baš compiz i koristim
<obruT> SilverSpace: tamo kad vidis dobru zensku nisi siguran hoces tko ce dobit u guzu :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<xuodin> a koja je alternativa compizu na unity-u?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29296#msg29296
<HmmZ0r> sto te muci xuodin 
<xuodin> HmmZ0r@ opchenito ili u vezi compiza? :)
<xuodin> Å¡alim se, samo me zanima ta razlika
<HmmZ0r> compiza bro
<HmmZ0r> sto unity i compiz ?
<xuodin> ako ubuntu 11.04 ima unity, koja je onda alternativa compizu?
<HmmZ0r> nisu iste stvari
<HmmZ0r> mozes imat compiz
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29298#msg29298
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29297#msg29297
<HmmZ0r> odnosno unity ce isto tako ukljucivati compiz
<Neuromanc> lol papci puše
<SilverSpace> compiz i unity su ko sijamski blizanci 
<Neuromanc> vidjelo se da su losiji...
<xuodin> aha, u pravilu, onda je sve isto?
<Neuromanc> nisu zasluzuli da prodju
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: nemoj tako
<xuodin> hvala ljudi
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29300#msg29300
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29299#msg29299
<xuodin> bogami, zimoća vani, odsada uvodim pušenje u sobi - sorry na trollanju, morao sam
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> silverspace kaj nemoj tako
<Neuromanc> zaradjuju bolje nego mi u it
<Neuromanc> a ekipa ovog kanala bi ih pobijedila na stadionu
<Neuromanc> jesi ih pogledao na terenu?
<Neuromanc> jel to profesionalna nogometna momcad
<Neuromanc> sramota
<SilverSpace> kak nisu zasluzili
<HmmZ0r> da pobjedio bi ih, cim bi istrca jedan tren
<HmmZ0r> teren*
<Neuromanc> ;)
<HmmZ0r> iskaslja 2 steke pljugi i vagon marice
<HmmZ0r> onda mozemo pricat
<HmmZ0r> :)
<xuodin> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29301#msg29301
<HmmZ0r> znate sto se dogodi kad linuxas igra nogomet ?
<xuodin> Å¡to?
<HmmZ0r> ISS kopija je uspjesno prodana
<HmmZ0r> rebuta je playstation u playstation mode :D
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: netko mi je upao u sustav preko WLAN-a? -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6647.msg29302#msg29302
<drac0> sad ce da peva :D
<SilverSpace> jono tanbura
<xuodin> jono slanina
<chaky> opet je netko cackao po forumu, ne cita mi dobro author polje u rss xmlu
<chaky> pa nema uopce author polja u rss xmlu
<chaky> budz0r: ping ping ping
<chaky> budz0r: ajde kada procitas ovo, vidi mozes li vratiti u rss od foruma, nedostaje <author>
<sale> chaky: jucer je upgradean forum
<chaky> eto
<chaky> u tom zecu lezi grm
<SilverSpace> grm u zecu
<chaky> da, a ja odoh spavati
<sale> :-)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29303#msg29303
<xuodin> dali itko zna u čemu bi mogao biti problem, kada mi laptop ostane na bateriji, obavezno se zamrzne. na 10.04 je bilo sve ok, no sada na 10.10 to se stalno događa
<drac0> premalo informacija
<xuodin> sorry
<drac0> ?? pitanja
<ubuntu-hr> 'pitanja', (1/1): Nemojte pitati da bi ste pitali, postavite pitanje i pricekajte odgovor. Detaljne upute kako postaviti pitanje na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/IRC_postavljanje_pitanja" Hvala!
<xuodin> aha
<xuodin> ok
<obruT> ?? foo ?
<ubuntu-hr> 'foo' is not defined.
<obruT> pih :)
<xuodin> nakon upgradea na ubuntu 10.10, skužio sam da mi laptop radi ok dok je spojen na struju, ali čim je odspojen, zamrzne se cijeli, bez obzira na stanje baterije, ne samo monitor. dali itko zna u čemu bi mogao biti problem?
<drac0> specke lapa?
<drac0> koga grafa?
<xuodin> samo sec
<xuodin> pent t 4400, nvidia gt320m, ram 4gb ddr3, hdd 320 gb sata
<xuodin> ako treba još što, recite
<drac0> jel se smrzne lap ako bootas s baterije?
<xuodin> da
<xuodin> i ako ostane na bateriji
<drac0> znaci na bateriji ne radi nikako, bilo bootanjem bilo skidanjem sa struje
<xuodin> ne, nikako
<drac0> koliko je to staro?
<xuodin> laptop?
<drac0> vidim ddr3, to je novo
<drac0> lap da
<xuodin> da, 7 mjeseci
<xuodin> 8
<drac0> koje drivere imas na mavericku?
<drac0> nv drivere
<drac0> 260.19
<xuodin> palim sada baš
<xuodin> ne piše verzija, piše "inačića current - trenutna"
<xuodin> inačica*
<xuodin> jel mogu to još gdje provjeriti osim u dodatnim upravljačkim prog?
<hbogner> e jel netko zna kako promjeniti velicinu thumbnailova koje gnome kreira u nautilusu
<hbogner> a da nije na onom zoom-u
<hbogner> nego defaultnu vrijednost
<drac0> xuodin, cek nemas nv drivere instalirane?
<xuodin> imam, i sve je ok
<xuodin> rade mi efekti
<drac0> pusti efekte
<drac0> koja verzija drivera je gore?
<drac0> pise ti u nv settings
<xuodin> 260.19.06
<drac0> hbogner, gconf-editor ;)
<xuodin> imaš kakvih ideja @drac0
<drac0> hmm
<drac0> jesi probao jel ti radi sleep i hibernacija
<drac0> nv driveri znaju kenjati
<xuodin> da, radi, ali opet, ne na bateriji
<hbogner> e drac0 to sam trazio, zaboravio na njega :D
<hbogner> 10.10 je 64px, a 10.04 je bio 93px
<drac0> xuodin, ajde probaj iskljuciti compiz, pa vidi onda
<xuodin> ok
<xuodin> e da, ali taj problem sam imao i bez compiza, sorry
<xuodin> njega sam nabacio prije par dana
<drac0> kako to mislis nabacio :)
<xuodin> instalirao 
<drac0> pa compiz je po defaultu instaliran
<drac0> na 10.10 barem
<xuodin> aha
<xuodin> može biti onda
<xuodin> a na 10.04?
<drac0> isto
<xuodin> onda nije stvar u tome jer je na 10.04 radio super
<xuodin> ali ako želiš
<xuodin> uklonim ga
<drac0> nemoj ga ukloniti
<drac0> neces nista dobiti
<ivoks> ne radi bez struje?
<xuodin> ne
<xuodin> pokušao sam prijaviti na lp-u
<xuodin> ali neki error mi javlja
<ivoks> ovako ces
<xuodin> da?
<ivoks> vidis tipku alt
<ivoks> vidis tipku sysrq
<ivoks> i vidis tipku t
<xuodin> ok
<ivoks> iskopcas struju
<ivoks> smrzne se
<ivoks> drzis alt i sysrq
<ivoks> i stisnes t
<xuodin> samo to?
<ivoks> imas fotic?
<ivoks> uslikaj to sto ce se pojaviti na ekranu
<xuodin> ok, probam pa javim, može?
<ivoks> aj
 * hbogner slusa: Sabaton - Firestorm
<xuodin> hmmm, smrad neče da se zamrzne
<xuodin> ajde, brate, go down
<ivoks> ne smrzava se?
<xuodin> ne
<ivoks> pa to je dobro onda :)
<xuodin> pa je, ali ono... :)
<xuodin> prije 10 min se smrzao
<xuodin> hahahaa, nemogu vjerovat, hvala dečki
<ivoks> ja ti ne vjerujem :)
<ivoks> alt+sysrq+o je super
<xuodin> ni ja sam sebi :)
<ivoks> kada ti se zuri i zelis zgasiti stroj na brzinu
<xuodin> da to napravim?
<ivoks> ne :)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> mozes vidjeti kak radi
<ivoks> ali si zatvori sve bitne dokumente :)
<drac0> xuodin, ajde bubni u terminal glxgears
<rsedak> malo sam zabrinut, sve vise i vise visim na libreoffice kanalu
<xuodin> evo me natrag
<xuodin> ivoks: nije upalilo
<xuodin> zamrznuo se, ali ne reagira ni na jednu funkciju
<xuodin> probao sam alt+sysreq+t
<xuodin> čak i ctrl+alt+f1
<ivoks> alt sysrq t nije radio?
<xuodin> ne
<ivoks> tesko za povjerovat
<xuodin> ali vrijedi spomenuti
<xuodin> lampica za capslock mi trepče
<ivoks> to je kernel panic
<xuodin> to sam i mislio
<ivoks> cim istekas napajanje?
<xuodin> ne, kada se zamrzne
<xuodin> onda krene treptati
<ivoks> al zamrzne se kad istekas napajanje?
<xuodin> da
<ivoks> koji procesor je to?
<xuodin> pentium t4400 dual
<ivoks> kae to
<ivoks> pa zar nije Pentium umirovljen?
<ivoks> Launch DateQ4'09
<ivoks> cini se da nije
<xuodin> a držala me nostalgija kada sam ga kupovao :)
<ivoks> koji je to laptop?
<xuodin> asus k50id - sx054
<ivoks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596096
<xuodin> hvala, brale, to je to
<xuodin> i mislio sam da je kernel
<xuodin> jer je na 10.04 radio kao zvrk
<xuodin> lik stavi rješenje, a link broken
<xuodin> hvala puno ivoks
<ivoks> da, vidio sam
<xuodin> probam ja još nešto smislit, no stvarno, hvala na obazrivosti i savjetima
<ivoks> sumnjam u taj workaround
<ivoks> jer je datum 2010/05
<ivoks> sto je prije nego je 10.10 uopce poceo s razvojem
<xuodin> vidi, da
<xuodin> hmmm
<ivoks> koristis wifi?
<xuodin> da
<ivoks> imas switch za to?
<ivoks> hardverski
<ivoks> da ga onemogucis
<xuodin> fn+f2
<xuodin> samo to
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/660746/comments/20
<xuodin> možda, jer kada upalim, nekada mi zna očitati više istih mreža, pa sam morao isključiti autospajanje
<xuodin> moguće
<ivoks> cek
<xuodin> prvo sam mislio da je to grješka nekakva na sustavu
<ivoks> otvori /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless
<ivoks> i ispod #!/bin/sh
<ivoks> dodaj:
<ivoks> exit 0
<xuodin> nemogu
<xuodin> možda da otvorim kao sudo?
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> to je sistemska datoteka
<xuodin> sorry, samo sec
<ivoks> zar je dinamo opet ispao? :)
<xuodin> yep, 1:0
<xuodin> evo ga
<xuodin> napisano
<ivoks> dobro
<ivoks> sad istekaj kabel
<xuodin> ne opet....:(
<xuodin> ok
<ivoks> i jel radi jos?
<xuodin> za sada radi
<ivoks> onda dobro
<xuodin> ok
<ivoks> to ti je to
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] AverMedia USB Volar HD PRO a835 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6951.msg29304#msg29304
<ivoks> kada iskopcas napajanje, ubuntu ti baca wifi u power safe mode
<ivoks> a cini se da to tvoj wifi bas i ne voli
<ivoks> sto me cudi, jer radi na mojem, s istim cipom
<xuodin> hvala puno
<ivoks> asus grmph
<xuodin> vjerovao ili ne, još sam tu @ ivoks
<xuodin> živio
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hC9bzunNMo
<ivoks> hahaha
<xuodin> hahahaha, e baš to
<ivoks> daj zamisli kaj si taj bebac brije
<ivoks> 'gle sve ove idiote'
<ivoks> 'ja sam pametniji od njih'
<xuodin> pravi amer
<ivoks> al ovi iza
<ivoks> 'thank you jesus'
<ivoks> wtf
<xuodin> hahahhaa
<xuodin> da
<xuodin> fu***ng fanatics
<obruT> di ima za kupit jos dvije-tri ruke ? :P
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzEs2nj7iZM
<xuodin> carlin je stari prijatelj NWO-a
<xuodin> svi ga volimo :P
<xuodin> jesi ti aktivan već dugo? @ivoks
<ivoks> aktivan?
<xuodin> mislim, 'budan' je prava riječ
<xuodin> zavjera i to
<ivoks> ne vjerujem u zavjere
<xuodin> aham, sorry onda
<SilverSpace> obruT: i pokoju glavu jos :)
<xuodin> ivoks@ btw, još sam na bateriji, stoga, mislim da je problem otklonjen za stalno
<obruT> SilverSpace: pokusavam nesto svirat na sinticu (a nemam pojma o sviranju) pa mi fali jos ruku :)
<SilverSpace> uh pazi se susjeda
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> imam neke note na kojima fali tonova :)
<obruT> sva sreca pa ima juboto na kojem se ekipa snima kak svira pa gledam sta pritiskaju :)
<obruT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw2Eacl8Hc8
<xuodin> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ti si poludio 
<SilverSpace> zima te skroz shebala :)
<xuodin> ivoks: upravo sam ga restartirao na bateriji i radi k`o bombona :), hvala stari, svaka čast
<xuodin> sad kad sam "mobilan", odoh vidjet jel susjed još ima WEP zaštitu... :)
<obruT> xuodin: AHA !
<drac0> i tako fino kanaderu nasli milijuncheke po stranim bankovnim racunima
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: netko mi je upao u sustav preko WLAN-a? -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6647.msg29306#msg29306
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29305#msg29305
<drac0> bit ce dosta
<drac0> odoh ubit oko
<drac0> ajde noc
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: gledanje TV-a preko interneta -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6944.msg29308#msg29308
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: netko mi je upao u sustav preko WLAN-a? -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6647.msg29307#msg29307
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIraCchPDhk
<ivoks> savrseno pristaje nama
<xuodin> ivoks: sorry, ali problem se vratio, ista stvar.
<xuodin> ugl, sačekam još malo, pa čemo vidjeti, možda 11.04 bude ok
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-16
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> Meugen
<drj_cro> http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/15/lg-optimus-2x-first-dual-core-smartphone-launches-with-android/
<drj_cro> pa hebo, uskoro cu imat jaci mob nego doma komp 
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29309#msg29309
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/root-htc-wildfire-desire-evo-4g-hero-incredible-aria-with-unrevoked-3-2-single-click/
<Neuromanc> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/iPMHn
<SilverSpace> borderi se voze u tranvaju 
<MmikeDOMA> Identifier not found: berak; 
<Neuromanc> berak berak
<drac0> zivili
<SilverSpace> merak merak
<drac0> vani dere sjeverac
<drac0> skoro bi rekao da je fino ugodno, a kad te okine na cistini
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/root-htc-wildfire-desire-evo-4g-hero-incredible-aria-with-unrevoked-3-2-single-click/
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: http://www.unrevoked.com/
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, pa to je old news, pa di ti zivis :)
<SilverSpace> osim hebenog legenda
<drac0> SilverSpace s nestrpljenjem ceka da unrevoked ekipa izbaci legenda :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, a si vidio zasto nema legenda
<drac0> zato sto ga ekipa nema
<drac0> stavili su na forum da im se posalje jedan legend pa ce rjesiti
<drac0> tako su rjesili i wildfire i ariu
<drac0> neki liq im poslao
<drac0> ekipa radi samo na uredjajima koje posjeduju
<drac0> al nekidan citao da ce izbaciti N1 i legenda skoro ;)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> koja ekipa
<drac0> sta se smijes, ajde ti rokni cca €2k pa uzmi par telefona
<drac0> pa se onda igraj s njima :)
<SilverSpace> zasto bi se igrao
<drac0> SilverSpace, imas goldcard pa da te vidimo :)
<SilverSpace> ne vidim svrhe
<drac0> ne kuzim te
<SilverSpace> meni i ovako dobro
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, i, kak' radi to?
<drac0> pa to kao da imas porno zvijezdu doma i neces karati
<SilverSpace> :P
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, skines tar, otpakiras u /home, spojis mob i pokrenes ;)
<drac0> to je to
<drac0> painless root
<SilverSpace> u 32bitnom
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, moras piknuti na mobu 'usb debuging' prije
<drac0> treba ti 32bit sistem
<drac0> i to je to, reboota ti mob par puta, i vrati ti ga sa superuser ikonicom
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<SilverSpace> mada ga meni pokrene i na 64 bitnom
<drac0> onda fino instaliras rom manager
<drac0> pokrene i meni na 64 al ne radi
<SilverSpace> aha
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, napravis si backup i deri koji rom hoces ...
<SilverSpace> reko si da tine pokrene
<drac0> 3.21 nije htio
<drac0> 3.22 pokrene al se zblesira
<drac0> treba jos uvijek na 32bit
<SilverSpace> cd ubuntu32
<drac0> nego sta, live i deri
<drac0> ionako si gotov za 3-4min sa cijelim postupkom
<drac0> super su to slozili
<SilverSpace> http://www.unrevoked.com/#desire
<SilverSpace> peinless
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, cek, to je uobicajeni proces, ili?
<MmikeDOMA> mislim
<MmikeDOMA> kak si ti rootao?
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kak si ti rootao?
<MmikeDOMA> aha, ti nisi :)
<MmikeDOMA> sorry :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=478443013471&set=o.152422815307&pid=5921309&id=568338471
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne radi alt+F2 jel ima koji drugi run
<SilverSpace> gmrun
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, to je najlaksi proces
<drac0> i provjereno radi
<drac0> nitko jos nije brickao phone
<drac0> ne vjerujem ni da mozes s rootanjem
<drac0> ak ti krepa sta, izvadis bateriju i krenes ispocetka
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, to velim, tak' si i ti?
<drac0> yep
<drac0> proslo sve za 3-4min i imas rootan phone
<MmikeDOMA> neat-o
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, jes se navikao na dizajr ;)
<MmikeDOMA> pa ne stignem se bas igrati s njim puno :0
 * SilverSpace lufta sobu od plina radona
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_bd551.png
<SilverSpace> lol http://freshmeat.net/projects/gnaughty
<drac0> SilverSpace, bome se grije taj proc, sta jos si sobu rashladio?
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kak ti se cine to?
<MmikeDOMA> natty
<MmikeDOMA> jel
<MmikeDOMA> sucelje i sve
<MmikeDOMA> fuck!
<MmikeDOMA> moram u duckas
<MmikeDOMA> brb
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj bi se grijao
<SilverSpace> ventilator uopce ne vrti
<drac0> pa 50C hebate
<SilverSpace> tjfan1:          0 RPM
<drac0> ma ok, ne vrti se fan
<drac0> al moj radi na cca 42C i isto fan mrtav
<drac0> a tvoj proc noviji
<SilverSpace> 50° ni nis
<drac0> a ja furam extreme na 2.8ghz
<drac0> ma ok, nisu to temp
<drac0> al 50C x 365 dana, svaki dan, nije mala temp za tako malo kuciste
<drac0> SilverSpace, cek jel vidis kroz one otvore za fan, jel rashladni uredjaj bakreni ili alu?
<SilverSpace> kad podignem lap odmah pada temp
<SilverSpace> alu resetke
<drac0> e vidis, to je to
<drac0> nije to nis, neka smetja rade i na 70C :D
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh 50° ni nis
<SilverSpace> ono drugo nije hard 29°
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> to je ploca
<SilverSpace> kuciste
<MmikeDOMA> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.32-26-generic |  Dual AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 1000.000 MHz | Bogomips: 3999.72 | Mem: 4592/8003M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 476.70G Free: 19.01G | Procs: 244 | Uptime: 3 days 18 hrs 32 mins 31 secs  | Load: 0.84 1.02 1.07  | Vpenis: 410.6 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2) @ 1680x1050 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 7.66G Out: 4.88G 
<MmikeDOMA> Sensors: HDD: KINGSTON SSDNOW 30GB:34°C
<MmikeDOMA> Tja, nije napiso temperaturu proca...
<MmikeDOMA> Odo u duckas, fakat, sad ovaj put
<SilverSpace> /dev/sda|Mushkin 32GB SSD|0|C|
<drac0> hehe ;)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: natty mi izgleda solidno i mislim da je ok kad se to sve ispolira bit ce hebeno
<drj_cro> imam pitanje za vas andorid-hrovci :) : dal desire moze bit u modu masstorage-a(kad ga se spoji usbom na komp)?, kako mu radi terminal(radi ssh-a)? kako ste opcenito zadovoljni sa androidom?
<SilverSpace> moze bit masstorage
<drj_cro> btw. dal ce se na desirea moc stavit ginger?
<drac0> yep
<drj_cro> i po vama htc desire il google nexus s?
<budz0r> drj_cro: mislim da se vec moze, ali je u vrlo eksperimentalnoj fazi
<drac0> ginger ide na top-class tipa N1, desire/z/hd, evo 4g, itd.
<drac0> nikako ne nexus s
<drac0> smetje
<drac0> N1/desire je best-buy
<drj_cro> kk.thnx
<drac0> ja bi skoro cak radije isto na N1
<drac0> jer ovaj optical trackball na desireu je meni smetje
<drac0> a ona fina kuglica na N1, zakon, puno bolji klik ima a jos i svijetli :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: koga briga za trackball
<SilverSpace> ni jedno ni drugo ne valja
<drac0> SilverSpace, tebe sigurno ne :D
<drac0> nisi ocito probao trackball
<drac0> daleko bolje nego opticka varijanta
<drac0> iako ovo potonje izgleda naprednije ...
<SilverSpace> da za okidanje foticha
<drac0> buaahhaha
<drac0> mi rooteri fotic okidamo s ekrana :)
<SilverSpace> tu stvar uopce ne pipnem
<drac0> eto vidis :)
<SilverSpace> kujcu ne koristi
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> mozda na n1 da zato kaj imas osjecaj zemske  bradavise 
<SilverSpace> pa eto kad je vec pod rukom 
<SilverSpace> ak nemas prave 
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> netjaka mi tete prozvale u vrticu mr,Bin
<SilverSpace> bila pretstava kazu tete da je sve morao prekomentirati :)
<SilverSpace> uvjek njegova zadnja mora biti
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> uuu http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lte-iz-htc-nagodinu/105599.aspx
<drac0> nfc mi je bolja fora, samo pitanje kada ce to kod nas zazivjeti ...
<SilverSpace> eto moze i bez onog pimpeka od bradavice
<SilverSpace> puno ljepse izgleda
<drac0> nokia otpusta jos 800 radnika
<drac0> gotovi su
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, si ono ti rekao da nokia ipak izdaje android device?
<MmikeDOMA> jea
<MmikeDOMA> citao to negdje
<MmikeDOMA> koja steta, covjece, imali su sve, i sad imaju skoro pa nista
<MmikeDOMA> trazim bas neke trendove drugi/treci kvartal 2010te, al' nemrem naci nista
<SilverSpace> kad ce neki tablet doci sa tegra ion pa da gore ide ubuntu
<SilverSpace> vidim da su najavili tablet na kojem ces moc birat pri kupnji koji os oces gore
<SilverSpace> od tri ponudenih
<MmikeDOMA> Mrzoshe!
<SilverSpace> kad bi na vindoze radio ovoliko operacija ne bi mog ircat 100%
<HmmZ0r> djes mmike bogati
<MmikeDOMA> Eto, neke racune izdajem pa sam malo bolje volje
<MmikeDOMA> i 1000 kuna je nesto, zar ne? :)
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> ja sam u minusima zivim najgori hedonizam ikad
<HmmZ0r> najgori sam od sve djece.
<MmikeDOMA> :) Eh, minusi :)
<MmikeDOMA> Nemam ti ja toga :)
<HmmZ0r> i posta sam ujak btw :)
<MmikeDOMA> Tj, imam, kad ne platim kredit!
<HmmZ0r> sredit cemo dojdi :) znas di
<HmmZ0r> :)
<MmikeDOMA> NE SERI! :) Rodila sestra? :) Pa kad? :)
<HmmZ0r> u subotu
<MmikeDOMA> pa cestitek :)
<MmikeDOMA> Cestitaj joj :)
<MmikeDOMA> Wowowowowow :) Morat cemo proslavit, a? :)
<HmmZ0r> slavim vec
<HmmZ0r> tjedana dana 
<HmmZ0r> :)
<SilverSpace> dis ujooo
<HmmZ0r> danas nemogu, u subotu imam neki rockas s posla
<HmmZ0r> al mozemo u nedjelju neku terapiju
<HmmZ0r> ili prijepodne sutra ili tako nesto
<MmikeDOMA> Tesko za tjedan, nedjeljak bi mogla 
<MmikeDOMA> haha, slavljenik ;)
<HmmZ0r> kaze sestra da je ista kao ja (znaci lepa), samo je frizura od cace (sto je sjajno jer je ja nemam) :)
<MmikeDOMA> :) :) :) :)
<MmikeDOMA> Bogme, fino, ujace :)
<HmmZ0r> sad sam miran
<HmmZ0r> genetika je prosirena
<HmmZ0r> :))
<HmmZ0r> kace ovaj wikileaks ufo vise 
<HmmZ0r> cekam to mjesecima
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: kaj bojis se za sebe da te nisu razotkrili :)
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> da ja sam celija sa planeta kretena, cekam aktivaciju :)
<MmikeDOMA> buahaha :)
<MmikeDOMA> jel' koristi tko memcache?
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: sta te muci s memcacheom ? :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> kazu da je memcache 'distribuirani' kufer
<MmikeDOMA> sto mu dodje to - distribuirani?
<MmikeDOMA> kol'ko ja to kuzim, nema smisla imati cluster memcacheova
<MmikeDOMA> ili  ima?
<dodobas> pa imako ces sve drzati u memoriji...
<HmmZ0r> radije ti dodaj jos jedan strajpani disk
<HmmZ0r> :)
<dodobas> 10racunala po 8Gb rama
<dodobas> je jefiniji nego jedno s 64Gb...
<HmmZ0r> zvucis ko solaris proroci :)
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: ima smisla ako trebas dijeliti isti memcache izmedju vise servera, a ne zelis da ti taj jedan bude single point of failure :) al naravno, sve zavisi sta oces postici
<HmmZ0r> oni bi se na matcinu od 300 kn i diskove za 300 :)
<HmmZ0r> za ostalo je tu zfs
<HmmZ0r> bwhahha
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, da, al' kak syncas memcacheove onda? 
<obruT> ne znam, nisam to nikad radio, nije mi trebalo u takvoj konfiguraciji
<dodobas> HmmZ0r: :D
<MmikeDOMA> btw, kupili likovi stroj za memcached - 12 GB rama u 6x1TB diskove :)
<obruT> ja sam ga koristio uvijek lokalno i za stvari di mi nije bilo bitno hoce li memcached riknut ili ne :)
<obruT> odnosno ako bi riknuo, ne bi se nista strasno dogodilo, malo vise overheada :)
<MmikeDOMA> am kak rikne
<MmikeDOMA> kako rikne?
<MmikeDOMA> tj, zasto?
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ma govori 'u slucaju, ako...'
<dodobas> nikad mu nije 'riknuo'
<HmmZ0r> mozda nije radio malo
<HmmZ0r> :)
<MmikeDOMA> fakat
<MmikeDOMA> 'ako' ne 'kad' :)
<HmmZ0r> cuj nakon 5 godina, pocni racunat na kad vec.
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/prekretnica-u-nacinu-pracenja-skijaskih-utrka-predstavit-ce-se-upravo-na-sljemenu/528856.aspx
<MmikeDOMA> konacno ;)
<MmikeDOMA> ma lik hoce cluster memcacheova
<MmikeDOMA> pa mi nije jasno sto zeli postici s tiime
<dodobas> pa jel mu treba??
<MmikeDOMA> valjda hoce da je njegov cluster veci od susjedovog
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, a treba mu jedan
<MmikeDOMA> al' cluster?
<MmikeDOMA> neznam bas
<HmmZ0r> uzmi 10 playstation 2 
<HmmZ0r> i zivio rodjo
<HmmZ0r> dojdu 300kn jedan
<HmmZ0r> i da puu kako parsira ;)
<HmmZ0r> meni nije jasan taj memcache uopce
<HmmZ0r> hebote jeben se sa tim vpn dizem neke ssh servere na windozama
<HmmZ0r> i skuzim da mi je dosta portfoward.exe i sve na 22 forwardam na masinu kad se spojim vpnom i bok
<HmmZ0r> tako da ta lakrdija izgleda ovako
<HmmZ0r> http://picpaste.com/pics/2010-12-16-133740_1920x1080_scrot-XYoI64x7.1292503278.png
<obruT> HmmZ0r: ako hoces dobar vpn, digni ipsec na openbsdu
<rsedak> obruT:  :-D
<rsedak> dobri stari saljivdjija :-)
<obruT> nadjen je backdoor :) http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/9687/openbsdbackdoorlocated.jpg
<rsedak> obruT: imas sondu za analizu backdora? :-)
<obruT> kako cijih :)
<rsedak> :-)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: printer driver ZM400 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6946.msg29310#msg29310
<SilverSpace> NLO http://is.gd/iQjp3
<rsedak> shapeshifter?
<SilverSpace> ??
<SilverSpace> rsedak: http://cut.gd/7ImO
<rsedak> pa NLO u originalu nema izgled aviona, pa je ovo "imitacija" objekta (shapeshifting)
<rsedak> ali fakat cudna je ta optika na satelitu :-)
<MmikeDOMA> covjece, ti bing mapsi su bolji od google mapsa
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: bas i nisu
<obruT> bing mapsi ?
<obruT> nisam ni znao za to ?!? di ja zivim ?
<SilverSpace> za tipkovnicom 
<dinosb> :)
<obruT> pa jemu sunce, fakat nisam znao da to postoji
<obruT> otkad je to ?
<rsedak> još uvijek mi nema Popovače na bing maps :-(
<SilverSpace> obruT: ima tome dosta
<drac0> evo konacno
<drac0> gingerbread u akciji
<drac0> da i to vidimo
<drac0> http://youtu.be/xa5Xbk7Ej2c
<dinosb> to mora da je najjači procesor ikada napravljen
<dinosb> kakva munjevita brzina rada... neviđeno
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: printer driver ZM400 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6946.msg29311#msg29311
<dinosb> nikada mi nije bilo jasno dok nisam ovo vidio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpVnEIEX5dA
<MmikeDOMA> Imal' netko neko fino i tiho napajanje?
<MmikeDOMA> nemora bit nist posebno snazno, sam da je tisinjkavo
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: ako nije bez ventilatora, to ne postoji :P cak i kad kupis super tiho s vremenom postje sve bucnije
<obruT> ja sam sad u faking potrazi za itx kucistem koji ima napajanje bez ventilatora, a da unutra osim ploce stane i hard disk (bio bih sretan da stane i pci kartica), ali faking nema
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, pa ne mora bit necujno
<MmikeDOMA> sam tiho :)
<obruT> ja imam doma dva kompa koja rade od 0-24, ali me po noci nekad smeta zujanje
<obruT> nist, idem doma... rekordno rano :)
 * obruT ode...
<MmikeDOMA> oi :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Ubuntu 10.10 ->SBS2003 i 2008 Standard - RADI, ali... -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6952.msg29312#msg29312
<layo> nakon 15 minuta dok gledam film pojavi blank screen kako to riješiti 
<layo> etc/x11/xorg.conf ne postoji
<layo> imam  atijevu graficku
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/
<SilverSpace> layo: jes rijesio
<SilverSpace> u cemu gledas
<SilverSpace> layo: gnome-power-preferences
<drac0> SilverSpace, haha puche bug
<SilverSpace> drac0: da
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> evo vratili se
<drac0> http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/
<drac0> malo anatomije
<drac0> kosti
<drac0> i to
<SilverSpace> drac0: google poludio
<drac0> postaju jedan veliki zli div
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> stric bedanec
<drac0> vani je sljiva zesca
<drac0> smrzo se u 2h vani
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Opera -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6945.msg29313#msg29313
<MmikeDOMA> kuzil' netko tu dobro sed?
<rsedak> MmikeDOMA: mogu sto pomoci?
<MmikeDOMA> imam neki file u kojem imam ovo: SSLCipherSuite ALL:!ADH:!EXPORT56:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM:!LOW:!EXPORT
<MmikeDOMA> i sad bih ja +MEDIUM u -MEDIUM
<MmikeDOMA> i kazem: cat vhostXX.conf | sed -e 's/+MEDIUM/-MEDIUM/g' 
<MmikeDOMA> i super
<rsedak> 's/\+MEDIUM/-MEDIUM/'
<MmikeDOMA> al' kako da mu kazem da izmjenu radi SAMO u liniji u kojoj ima SSLCiphetSuite ?
<MmikeDOMA> ako jos negdje u fileu ima +MEDIUM, taj mora ostati kakav je bio
<rsedak> '/SSLCipherSuite/s/\+MEDIUM/-MEDIUM/'
<MmikeDOMA> Just like that? :)
<MmikeDOMA> thnx :)
<MmikeDOMA> linija ne pocinje nuzno sa SSLCipherSuite, mozda pocinje sa # ili pocinje sa # ovo je komentirano
<rsedak> da
<MmikeDOMA> ili tako nesto
<rsedak>  /SSLCipherSuite/ trazi bilo gdje liniji
<rsedak> MmikeDOMA: ipak sam ja "jedan profdesor" koji predajue Linux/Unix
<rsedak> :-)
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, :* :)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ili ti je to od r"sed"ak :D
<rsedak> ok sad znam sto bih mogao obraditi u videotutorijalu :-)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: upravo tako :-) a nema veze s imenom i prezimenom :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> Moram se zrebootati, otisao server za grafiku :-)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Opera -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6945.msg29314#msg29314
<dinosb> može savjet, planiram upisati cisco akademiju, no kolega s faksa mi kaže da je microsoftova akademija bolja. što vi mislite?
<dinosb> dvoumim se, pa neznam otprilike kako stoje prilike za posao nakon dobivanja certifikata
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Ubuntu 10.10 ->SBS2003 i 2008 Standard - RADI, ali... -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6952.msg29315#msg29315
<drac0> gingerbread review, http://youtu.be/XRaXL1L65Vg
<drac0> ajmo se sad malo opustiti, http://us.splatterhousegame.com/index2.html
<SilverSpace> ma da
<drac0> malo zabave za prave mushkarchine, not for pussies or gays :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: kakvu to morbidnu igru igras
<drac0> SilverSpace, pa kad ne mozes ovo javno recimo u saboru, mozda doma na monitoru :)
<drac0> rekoh ti, zabava :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> hebate koja si ti mrcina :))
<SilverSpace> sve me te strah
<chaky> jesmo rootali stogodi u zadnje vrijeme
<rsedak> server?
<drac0> chaky, nis hebate osjecam se ko SilverSpace :)
<drac0> cekam 2.3 defrostonju
<chaky> drac0: hihihihihi
<chaky> e i ja, ali jos cemo malo pricekati
<drac0> nema veze
<drac0> bude jos izbacio par 6.1 ...
<drac0> SilverSpace, to ti je stara mrcinska igra iz 80-tih ;)
<drac0> ovo je remake danas
<drac0> mogla bi i na android
<chaky> ostavio sam u firmi jedno racunalo upaljeno, samo da bih od doma nastavio konfigurirati ga, e evo na, nisam zapisao koja mu je IP adresa :(
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> chaky: trk nazad na posao
<chaky> a bas sam budala
<chaky> SilverSpace: ti si ono na metronetu, zar ne? U standardnom paketu za 'po doma', da li dobijete besplatne portove za otvoriti?
<SilverSpace> kak to mislis
<SilverSpace> besplatne
<chaky> pa cuo sam da moras platiti ako zelis da ti otvori neke portove, da se mozes spajati izvana
<drac0> konacno, google maps v5, http://bitURL.net/awzf
<SilverSpace> chaky: nemam pojma znam da si mozer na ruteru konfigurirati portove za igre
<SilverSpace> Game & Application Sharing
<chaky> drac0: stavio ja vec
<chaky> SilverSpace: ahaaaa, onda su meni nesto krivo rekli :(
<Neuromanc> jutro
<SilverSpace> vidim da na spisku ima ssh i vnc
<Neuromanc> chaky pa sve ti je otvoreno
<rsedak> Neuromanc: guten Morgen .-) helikopter je stigao
<Neuromanc> robyyyyyyyyy
<Neuromanc> meni jos nije
<Neuromanc> jel dobar?
<rsedak> Neuromanc: isprobao ga i spremio ga :_) za te novce ne mozes dobiti bolje, odlican je :-)
<chaky> Neuromanc: aha, ja sam cuo (rekli mi) da moras dodatno platiti ako zelis da ti otvore portove.
<SilverSpace> chaky: doduse ja nisam probavao
<rsedak> trebalo mi je malo da se naviknem, ali nakon toga leti ko veliki :-)
<Neuromanc> chaky mozda ako hoces da ti iskonfiguriraju port forwarding
<rsedak> Neuromanc: kaj tebi nije stigla posiljka?
<Neuromanc> ako si ne znas sam
<Neuromanc> roby nije:(
<rsedak> Neuromanc: huh, valjda ce sutra, pa ipak ti si prije narucio nego ja
<Neuromanc> chaky ili mozda mozes dobiti vpn pristup
<SilverSpace> kaj ste to narucili 
<Neuromanc> roby ah to je ebay...
<Neuromanc> helikoptere
<Neuromanc> za 5,98 usd
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> +15,98USD postarina
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> ali lete ko veliki, pune se preko USB porta :-)
<SilverSpace> cetri komadaste platili
<rsedak> SilverSpace: ja sma narucio jedan kom
<SilverSpace> kinezi salju bez postarine
<rsedak> ne uvijek
<rsedak> ili ti zaracunaju postarinu u cijenu pa napisu nema postarine .-) ko da su s ovih prostora
<Neuromanc> dx je bez postarine
<Neuromanc> ebay je sa psotarinom
<SilverSpace> ima ga na dx
<SilverSpace> ?
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, thnx, spasio si me :)
<rsedak> koga na dx?
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, naime, morao sam napraviti promjenu na 10ak servera di svaki ima oko 2500 vhostova :)
<rsedak> MmikeDOMA: nema na cemu, jesam li ja "profesor" ili nisam? :-)
<rsedak> MmikeDOMA: to bi bio rucni posao :-) Posao stoljeca :-)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: pitam jel ga ima na dx
<rsedak> SilverSpace: a pogledaj :-) helikopter je Syma S107 
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, bogme bi :)
<MmikeDOMA> opce ne kuzim kako windows admini takvo sto hendlaju
<rsedak> klikaju misem :-)
<dodobas> yello
<rsedak> MmikeDOMA: zaboravih :-) to ti je 2C na pypalu :-)
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, mnogo si nesto skup! ;)
<MmikeDOMA> desi dodobaba :)
<dodobas> eto mmeketalo
<rsedak> MmikeDOMA: a sto ces, opametio se:-)
<Neuromanc> nemaju taj na dx
<Neuromanc> ali imaju brdo drugih jeftinih
<dinosb> Å¡to je bolje, Cisco ili Mcsft akademija? imate kakvih savjeta ili iskustava?
<dinosb> malo je offtopic, sorry
<dinosb> pitam ako može itko pomoci
<dinosb> imam nekakvo predznanje, ništa strašno, ali ako može savjet
<dodobas> sto mislite o hp probook 5320m ...
<SilverSpace> rsedak: jel nesto ovakvo http://www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.Helicopter
<dinosb> sve cool, našao sam nešto na forumu, hvala svejedno
<drac0> dodobas, mislim da bolje pogledas neki thinkpad :)
<drac0> iako probook i nije tako los
<dodobas> drac0: a nadji mi slicne karakteristke za 6k
<dodobas> ja nisam mogao
<drac0> to stoji
<drac0> al hebiga
<drac0> ides u ceskoj temp -31C
<dodobas> ima edge 13'' ali je proc na 1.3
<drac0> dodobas, a kakve bi ti specke?
<dodobas> ko ovaj :D
<dodobas> http://is.gd/iRigh
<drac0> hebiga lenovo je ubio x3xx seriju, to ti je to
<drac0> edge nije tako zamisljen
<drac0> tako da za te pare, thinkpad nema nista u toj klasi trenutno
<dodobas> nema nitko...
<drac0> u biti 13" svi napustaju
<dodobas> ma idu mi na zivce 15''
<drac0> valjda im je frka [skupo] proizvesti panel te velicine
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ti si gori od onih piskio kakio daj se vec odluci
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a hebate...
<dodobas> svaki dan nadjem nesto drugo
<dodobas> u cemu je problem
<drac0> dodobas, ja bi recimo isao na thinkpad t400s, koji je gabaritima ko taj probook samo imas 14" ekran, al kosta micek :)
<drac0> a opet 12" je malo, meni recimo ok
<dodobas> ma da
<dodobas> isao bi ja i na 12'' ali nema
<drac0> dodobas, nema za te pare jasno
<drac0> x201 je ubojica
<dodobas> a losiji je hardverski
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/iRiXj
<drac0> skup ko sv. petra kajgana, al znas sto imas kad kupis, nepoderivo
<drac0> dobro ok, ivoks se vjerojatno ne bi slozio hehe :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, yep upjavo to ;)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: niti jedan od tih helica
<SilverSpace> rsedak: http://www.focalprice.com/YE038Y/goods_related.html
<rsedak> SilverSpace: to je taj
<rsedak> :-9
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: a sto je najbitnije imas dijelove za kupiti kad sto skrsis :-)
<dodobas> drac0: jesi ima prilike isprobati taj laptop ... probook
<SilverSpace> rsedak: da bas gledam
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: ali preko ebay-a je par dolara jeftiniji zajedno s postarinom
<rsedak> direktno iz Kine
<SilverSpace> to mi je premalo
<rsedak> ??? premalo???
<drac0> dodobas, jesam ok je lap, konacno dobra tipkovnica na hp-u
<drac0> al iskreno nisam hp fan, ne svidja mi se njihov dizajn kucista, ekrani su mi debilni, gabariti takodjer, ne kazem da je los to nikako, za te pare je to ok lap i radit ce ti fino, ali kad imas thinkpad desetak godina i kad vidis sta ostali rade, onda ti nista to ne valja
<drac0> mozda nisam tako objektivan, pitaj nekog drugog :)
<drac0> i naravno obavezno odi i probaj lap
<drac0> chaky_, jesi mjenjao location na marketu
<drac0> kod mene ne vidi gmaps v5 update
<drac0> niti paket kao takav
<drac0> haha, http://youtu.be/f_ETSvTAo4A
<dodobas> drac0: nisam niti ja hp fan... ali sve ostalo je van dosega
<drac0> SilverSpace, :D http://youtu.be/f_ETSvTAo4A
<rsedak> SilverSpace: ne kuzim "premalo"
<drac0> prejaka stvar na jubitou, awsome! :) http://youtu.be/GR3ywoc2Cp4
<chaky> drac0: jesam, na t-mobile US
<drac0> e to je to onda, tnx ;)
<chaky> samo ti pitaj mene :P
<rsedak> Pogledajte izraze lica :-) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rbxov7CVi8
<drac0> rsedak, stari sismisi se uzbudili :)
<HmmZ0r> jebo sad sam se sjetio
<HmmZ0r> rsedak ti si onaj s tv-a ha
<HmmZ0r> pro-bono
<HmmZ0r> :D
<rsedak> HmmZ0r: istina da sam bio na TV, ali na koju emisiju mislis?
<drac0> da nije ona kod stankovica neradnim danom u 14h :)
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> HmmZ0r: e da i u kojem kontekstu da shvatim komentar o tv i pro-bono? :-)
<SilverSpace> opet puklo
<rsedak> ?
<SilverSpace> mamicu im
<SilverSpace> ruter se diskonekta i ne mogu vezu dobit ni preko web sucelja
<SilverSpace> nego moram gasi pali
<rsedak> reboot routera?
<SilverSpace> da
<rsedak> da se ne grije malcice previse?
<rsedak> ja svoj router zakucao o zis i nemam problema
<SilverSpace> ne radi telefon
<rsedak> a valjda ga je spasilo to je je maknut od radijatora :-)
<rsedak> s/zis/zid
<SilverSpace> kuzis telefon radi 
<SilverSpace> samo net pukne 
<SilverSpace> i ne mogu ga preko weba rekonektat
<SilverSpace> cetvrti puta sanas
<SilverSpace> danas*
<drac0> smetje od routera :)
<drac0> cavoglave-router
<SilverSpace> yep
<drac0> :)
<dinosb> i meni puca weza, samo net, kažu ovi da je "rad na infrastrukturi" - štogod
<SilverSpace> ma ne kuzim tri godine bilo ok
<dinosb> meni je jucer krenulo
<SilverSpace> zadnjih metar dana me zajebava
<SilverSpace> promjenili i ruter
<dinosb> to je do njih
<dinosb> jer samo net ode offline
<dinosb> sve ostalo radi
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> ali kad ga zgasim i upalim proradi
<dinosb> t-napoj?
<dinosb> com*
<SilverSpace> ali se nece ni automatski ni preko weba
<dinosb> neče, da
<SilverSpace> metronet
<dinosb> aha
<dinosb> siemensov onaj router, tipični?
<drac0> cavoglave
<drac0> vjetar-s-dinare-router
<dinosb> hahaa, mladen grdović ima svoju marku rutera?????
<dinosb> rofl
<dinosb> nije smiješno kad se samo ja smijem... :(
<dinosb> čak je patetično :)
<dinosb> i sad je opet smiješno :)
<drac0> lol
<dinosb> :)
<SilverSpace> koji lik http://www.jutarnji.hr/parkirao-auto-na-peronu-glavnog-kolodvora/911979/?secId=79
<drac0> :D
<drac0> hebiga imao coek torbi i garderobe za iskrcati haha
<drac0> pazi fotku lol
<ivoks> sve me boli
<ivoks> glava, prsti
<ivoks> guzica od sjedenja
<SilverSpace> setaj
<ivoks> pa nisam penzic da imam vremena za setanje
<ivoks> :D
<dinosb> drac0:hahahaha, koji lik
<SilverSpace> setaj
<SilverSpace> oko stolice
<SilverSpace> stolca*
<drac0> cyanogen liq je vec roknuo nexus s :) http://yfrog.com/h31bngej
<drac0> SilverSpace, posalji mail cyanogen liqu nek ti roota legenda ;)
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> jel netko pokusao virtualizirati windows?
<CrazyLemon> cyanogen itak dobiva sve mobitele..kad jos googleovi developeri upotrebljivaju njegov ROM na telefonima :)
<ivoks> to nije jedan lik
<ivoks> to je community
<ivoks> nego, virtualizirao sam zivi windows u vmware image
<CrazyLemon> cyanogen je jedan lik koji je zaceo sve to :)
<ivoks> onda sam vmware image convertirao u raw image za kvm
<ivoks> i pocne se butati, al onda dodje BSOD
<ivoks> netko probao vec,ha, ha?
<SilverSpace> ja imam u virtualbox
<ivoks> nije problem instalirati od pocetka
<drac0> here-here
<ivoks> govorim o tome da sam napravio image sustava sa stroja
<drac0> convert ne radi ha
<ivoks> pa radi
<ivoks> buta se
<ivoks> al brijem da ga muci sto se sav hardver promijenio :)
<drac0> ma da :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: printer driver ZM400 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6946.msg29316#msg29316
<drac0> SilverSpace, si cuo sta CrazyLemon kaze, cyanogen liq dobiva sve mobitele, to znaci da ima rjesenje i za tvoj legend
<drac0> SilverSpace, daj ga molim te vise kontaktiraj da zavrsimo ovu agoniju
<CrazyLemon> ja sam bas neki dan citao kako jedna cura rootala svoj legend i dala gore froyo 2.2..pa valjda moze i silver ako moze jedna slovenka :))
<drac0> CrazyLemon, ne podcjenjuj ti zlovenku :)
<ivoks> op, sad smo dosli malo dalje
<ivoks> vidio logo i sve
<ivoks> al onda bsod
<dinosb> ivoks: znači crkne kad uđe u GUI mode?
<drac0> ivoks, xp?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> kod butanja
<ivoks> win2k3
<ivoks> Safe Mode isto ne radi
<ivoks> ucita drivere... i onda umre
<rsedak> ivoks: http://zzruss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/bsod.jpg
<ivoks> rsedak: grow up :)
<rsedak> ivoks: sto ja? to mi je google izbacio na upit bsod :-)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> brijem da mu se ne svidja novi hardver
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> umre na ucitavanju acpitble
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> ajmo mu ne dat acpi :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: sory kaj ti to moram reci ali seres :)
<drac0> lol
<ivoks> to mu se nije svidjelo
<rsedak> ivoks: ukini mu i apic
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: ja imam 2.2 na legend
<drac0> uraaaa
<drac0> 2.2
<drac0> hebate
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> vise mi ni ne treba
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/FAQ#How to convert physical Machines to virt-manager
<ivoks> oho
<ivoks> http://rwmj.wordpress.com/2010/10/07/guest-post-converting-vmware-guests-to-libvirtkvm-guests/
<ivoks> pa moguce je!
<rsedak> ivoks: odlicno, tnx
<drac0> evo nam i autora rom managera, root guide za nexus s, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=9866675#post9866675
<drac0> SilverSpace, jel pratis :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: iskreno NE
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> hebate onda idem van s psetom
<dinosb> ivoks: kako napredujes?
<SilverSpace> smrznut ces se
<drac0> nije sljiva, kaze -8C
<ivoks> odustajem za sad
<ivoks> moram napraviti novi image
<drac0> ivoks, odi zapali jednu :)
<ivoks> necu to sad
<ivoks> to sutra
<SilverSpace> zanimljiv app http://www.appbrain.com/app/currentwidget/com.manor.currentwidget
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] USB i HDD problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6953.msg29317#msg29317
<dinosb> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pao-facebook/528960.aspx
<dinosb> kud se opet digo, hebemu..., trebo je biti R.I.P.
<SilverSpace> nek i ostane dolje :)
<dinosb> :)
<dinosb> wtf?
<dinosb> Å to bi s vezom?
<SilverSpace> hajdukSplit
<dinosb> :D
<ivoks> evo ih natrag
<ivoks> pa tko vas je zvao :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: USB i HDD problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6953.msg29318#msg29318
<SilverSpace> hebate
<drac0> sta bi, puche freenode
<SilverSpace> kako za koga
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.appbrain.com/app/currentwidget/com.manor.currentwidget
<drac0> bas gledam, fora
<drac0> si probao?
<SilverSpace> da pustio sam da logira
<SilverSpace> oko 100mA
<drac0> joj vis nisam probao onaj widget za bateriju sto je chaky jednom postao ...
 * CrazyLemon koristi battery life widget :)
<ivoks> http://www.appbrain.com/app/pointless-counter/com.nerdlycrap.NCPCounter
<ivoks> ovo zvuci obecavajuce
<ivoks> "I never dreamed I could waste so much time in such a pointless way."
<ivoks> "Absolutely pointless - as promised. Amazingly addictive. 5*"
<ivoks> "Does exactly what it says...pointless. A must-not download!"
<ivoks> moram si to stavit
<drac0> nemoj me karat
<drac0> opet ova crkva
<drac0> http://www.24sata.hr/news/miklenic-pokretanje-istrage-oko-ive-sanadera-je-tempirano-202695
<drac0> glas koncila isusboqmater
<dinosb> :)
<ivoks> ovaj pointless counter je zakon
<ivoks> klikces i klikces
<drac0> sta ako se zabrani rad nedjeljom, tko bu stampo glas koncila :)
<drac0> ivoks, ne kuzim :D
<ivoks> i gledas hoce li koji put preskociti neki broj
<drac0> whats the point? :D
<ivoks> less
<ivoks> nema pointa
<dinosb> hahahaha
<ivoks> gubljenje vremena
<drac0> uzas :)
<drac0> nexus s teardown, fino ga je rastavio ... http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus-S-Teardown/4365/1
<ivoks> Hungry Shark!
<sale> gasi se delicio.us, 'ajmo svi na diigo.com :-)
<sale> prelose... dumpas backup iz deliciousa, importas ga na diigo i onda cekas da ti mailom jave kad ce import zavrsiti :-)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<drac0> nemoj, cekaj
<ivoks> highscore!
<ivoks> #4
<dinosb> laku noc :)
<drac0> to je to
<drac0> ajte noc
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-17
<dinosb> hebena kava u 11 navečer :@
<dinosb> pozdrav svima
<dinosb> jel ima uopce koga ovdi?
<dinosb> cool
<dinosb> već sam se uplašio da pricam sam sa sobom :D
<MmikeMRMA> hj
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> meugen
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta852SS7i9Q&feature=related
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: pa kako ti naletis na taj trash... :)
<dodobas> e ovo je kuul http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/12/tuna_can_guitar.html
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<MmikeMRMA> eto i sunca!
<ivoks> jao
<ivoks> probudio sam se 4 sata prekasno
<ivoks> ovaj chromium je takvo smece
<drj_cro> e androidovci pitanjce: jel moze plejat video (divxe,i ostale codece) ?
<ivoks> http://whyandroid.com/mobile-news/232-divx-mobile-player-v091-now-available.html
<ivoks> ups... krivi link :)
<ivoks> http://www.cyrket.com/p/android/kr.mobilesoft.yxflash/
<ivoks> ima nekoliko playera
<drj_cro> ma prelazim na vip a sad gledam kad vec prelazim da si uzmeme desirea
<drj_cro> a tak mi je nekak tesko napustit maemo 
<ivoks> ja i nisam htio android
<ivoks> bas sam htio nokiu n900
<ivoks> al sta... dodjem u ducan i prodavac me gleda, on za to nikad nije cuo
<ivoks> nokia je sama sebi zabila noz u ledja
<drj_cro> ma jesu,kasne za svime i to dosta
<ivoks> a bili su godinama ispred svih
<ivoks> imaju najbolju platformu
<ivoks> al badava kada ne znaju sta s tim
<ivoks> evo, jos uvijek se trude oko symbiana
<drj_cro> al n900 stvarno rula pa stvarno ne znam... enviej uzet cu desirea pa ga testirat prek vikenda pa onda odlucit koj od 2 ide u oglas 
<ivoks> prednost androida je to sto je rasiren
<ivoks> naci ces sve za njega
<ivoks> a opet... maemo je uberplatforma :)
<drj_cro> ma vjerujem,al realno ovo sto koristim sve ima i maemo
<drj_cro> osim mms-a :)
<ivoks> nema mms?
<ivoks> pa dakle...
<ivoks> krenuli stopama applea
<ivoks> sta nije maemo postao meego?
<drj_cro> pa rade na tome
<drj_cro> al community se neda pa forsaju maemo
<ivoks> pa maemo mi izgleda atraktivnija od meegoa
<ivoks> http://meego.com/devices/handset/handset-screenshots
<ivoks> nekako je sterlian
<ivoks> sterilan
<drj_cro> da gadan je do bola
<drj_cro> bar svi ovi screenshotovi kaj ih stavaljaju gore
<drj_cro> Ode mladi muškarac k liječniku napraviti HIV test, ispuni upitnik i izvade mu krv.
<drj_cro> Za nekoliko dana dolazi po rezultate i upita liječnika: 
<drj_cro> *       Gospodine doktore, kakvi su moji nalazi? 
<drj_cro> *       Imam za vas lošu vijest, test je pozitivan. 
<drj_cro> Mladić je u šoku i želi saznati zar doista ne postoji lijek koji bi mu pomogao ozdraviti. 
<drj_cro> *       Doktor: ..... tu navodite da ste homoseksualac ?! 
<drj_cro> *       Da, istina je. 
<drj_cro> *       Doktor: - ... no to je bilo za očekivati. 
<drj_cro> *       Imam moguću pomoć za Vas, uzmite: 
<drj_cro> *       2  litre mlijeka, ostavite dva dana na suncu pa ga popijte zajedno s 3  pokvarena jaja, 2 kg pokvarenog zelja i poplahnite s litrom kefira. 
<drj_cro> *       To ponavljajte 20 dana zaredom i velika je vjerojatnost da ćete preživjeti!!! 
<drj_cro> Mladić se zahvali i požuri kući kako bi pripremio "lijek". 
<drj_cro> Po njegovu odlasku sestra upita liječnika: 
<drj_cro> *       Doktore, zašto mu niste rekli istinu, da su testovi negativni? 
<drj_cro> * *Zato da spozna čemu zapravo služi guzica.. 
<ivoks> http://hr.kolektiva.net/zagreb/418/50-popusta-na-advent-u-becu-i-bratislavi-sa-samoborcek-turistom
<ivoks> last minute
<ivoks> 300kn
<ivoks> Današnja ponuda će natjerati sve u vašoj bližoj i daljoj okolici da zacvrče od zavisti kao bečki šnicl na vrućem ulju jer vam Kolektiva pruža jedinstvenu priliku da uživate u Adventu kakav bi i sam Isus poželio da je mogao birati gdje će sletjeti - vodimo vas u Beč i Bratislavu na kolače i u shopping po cijeni kakvu bi i Sir Oliver prihvatio.
<ivoks> sve jedna recenica :)
<drj_cro> to tako fino slozeno da ne kicka sa kanala,ko mene njubaru zaboravnu :) 
<MmikeMRMA> Vidio jucer galaxy
<MmikeMRMA> Laksi je malcice od desirea
<MmikeMRMA> i ima malcice veci ekran
<ivoks> ne vjerujem da swapam na laptopu
<ivoks> ovaj chromium mi je pojede 1GB RAM-a
<ivoks> i to tocno postoji broj tabova koji ga zezne
<ivoks> negdje mu curi
<ivoks> btw
<ivoks> lsyncd
<ivoks> program kao takav je nesto sto sam i sam davno sklepao u pythonu
<ivoks> ali konfiguracijske mogucnosti...
<ivoks> lua rulez
<MmikeMRMA> lua lua
<MmikeMRMA> dobra je lua
<ivoks> ovome je konfig file u luai :)
<dodobas> pazi ovo 
<dodobas> http://blog.linode.com/2010/12/15/linode-100000-giveaway/
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> a sto je s postojecim
<dodobas> ah...postojice dobio tu i tamo free upgrade :D
<dodobas> *potojeci
<dodobas> nije mi jasno kako pretumbam slova...
<ivoks> ja zaboravljam cijele rijeci
<ivoks> ne samo rijeci, vec izraze
<dodobas> kao da neke tipke imaju 'delay'
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ja imam chrome i nemam tih bedova
<dodobas> ja ponekad upalim chromium....
<MmikeMRMA> nemam chromium
<MmikeMRMA> neznam opce odakle vam to :)
<dodobas> pa to je kao slobodni chrome
<dodobas> koliko sam shvatio iz tog codebasea nastaje chrome
<MmikeMRMA> ja dodao googletove repozitorije
<MmikeMRMA> i apt-get sve raid
<Mmike> dosao mi jutros bas crome 9 :)
<obruT> vidim koriste se spijunski browseri
<Mmike> moj chrome ne spijunira nist :)
<dodobas> Mmike: znaci imas firewall za odlazni promet ?
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> Mmike: prije koji mjesec u skuzili da chrome salje neke podatke koje bas i ne bi trebao
<obruT> iako je opensource
<dodobas> chromium je opensoruce...chrome nije
<obruT> aha, onda chromium :)
<obruT> nije bas da pratim :)
<dodobas> Chromium is Googles open source project for developing a browser. Chrome is an official Release by google BASED on Chromium.
<obruT> to sto je opensource ne znaci da nema nepozeljnih stvari unutra
<obruT> pogledaj samo openbsd :)
<Mmike> e :)
<dodobas> naravno...ali bar mozes provjeriti...
<Mmike> mozes, kako da ne :)
<Mmike> u suludoj teoriji nekoj :)
<Mmike> kak znas da linux kernel nema backdoorova u sebi za pitajboga sto? :)
<dodobas> kak znas da ces sutra ujurto otvoriti oci...
<Mmike> my point exacctley :)
<dodobas> samo tako da ih danas ne zaklopis, :)
<Mmike> kak je brasero sugav program
<Mmike> k'o da ga je netko iz inata pisao :)
<Mmike> u popisu fileova ne vidis njihove velicine
<Mmike> task_no_data_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 
<Mmike> sta ovo znaci
<Mmike> imam tih errora milijardu
<Mmike> za hda, hdc, hdg
<Mmike> sve normalno radi, nikakvih bedova, cekanja, stucanja
<obruT> jel imas backup ? :)
<Mmike> to je backup :)
<obruT> bwahahahahaha :)
<Mmike> Nov 29 09:10:03 enchilada kernel: [56666.003461] hda: task_no_data_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Mmike> Nov 29 09:10:03 enchilada kernel: [56666.003496] hda: task_no_data_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
<Mmike> Nov 29 09:10:03 enchilada kernel: [56666.003519] ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0
<Mmike> i mijenja se hda/hdc/hdg
<Mmike> sda/sdb/sdc nemam tih gresaka
<Mmike> hda je sistemski disk, hde/hdg su dio raid5 polja
<Mmike> mario@enchilada:/storage/backup$ zgrep status=0x51 /var/log/messages*  | wc -l
<Mmike> 3240
<Mmike> mario@enchilada:/storage/backup$ 
<Mmike> desava se od valjda 3ceg mjeseca
<Mmike> pa sam sklon vjerovati da je to nekvi bug u kernelu ili u ide kontrolerima koje imam :)
<Mmike> ivoks, sta bi sa starim kontrolerom i starim diskovima?
<obruT> ja sam imao takve greske na laptopu s odredjenom verzijom kernela
<obruT> s drugim verzijama kernela nije bilo problema
<Mmike> http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0406.1/0032.html
<obruT> i jos mi je neka kita od appleta ili cega vec javljala da bi mi disk mogo krepat
<Mmike> dodse, ovo je za prastari kernel
<Mmike> a, potjeram smart testove svako malo, sve je ok
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Ubuntu 10.10 ->SBS2003 i 2008 Standard - RADI, ali... -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6952.msg29319#msg29319
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Opera -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6945.msg29321#msg29321
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: printer driver ZM400 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6946.msg29320#msg29320
<Mmike> tja, google mi bas i nije neka pomoc
<dodobas> kolikni na koji oglas...pa ce ti dati bolje rezultate...
<dodobas> moras ga prvo nahraniti...
<Mmike> :) :) :)
<dodobas> onda tek postane relevantan :D
<Mmike> e, kad bi taj google znao da mi ne daje postove s foruma koji su stariji od godinu/dve :)
<Mmike> naso super objasnjenje
<Mmike> iz 2001ve 
<Mmike> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Matrični pisač Epson LQ 570 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6948.msg29322#msg29322
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c&feature=player_embedded
<Mmike> predobro :) (dodo, nije trash!)
<dodobas> ne kuzim...
<dodobas> poantu...
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> Quidquid latinum dictum sit, altum sonatur!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> o, dobri dragi ubuntu 9.04
<Mmike> gdje je cdrom u /cdrom
<Mmike> a ne u pitajbogadi
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] sK1 Project -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6954.msg29323#msg29323
<Mmike> nautilus ne sortira dobro :)
<Mmike> "Tako je Joe, ili slučajno uspio povezati motor auta sa nekim tajnim izvorom alternativne energije, ili je uspio mentalno kontrolirati rad motora, uticajem svog uma na materiju. "
<obruT> Mmike: opet citas gluposti :)
<Mmike> ogronska energija
<Mmike> pazi lika, moli mte
<Mmike> molim te :)
<Mmike> uzeo auto sa oto motorom
<Mmike> pa ga htio modficirati tako da radi 'na paru'
<obruT> to onaj neki australac ?
<Mmike> pa ima kao neku cijev gdje je voda pa to poveze s akumulatorom pa se tu radi para pa onda ta para ode u karburator i eto auto manje trosi
<Mmike> medjutim, skuzio on da moze skroz izstekati dovod benzina u frgu
<Mmike> i da radi
<Mmike> zamisli ti to
<Mmike> i kao vec se godinama vozi na zrak
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> joe the australac
<obruT> cuo sam o tome :)
<Mmike> ovaj koncept s parom u rasplinjac mi nikako ne ide u glavu
<Mmike> veli lik, pa to je kao turbo :)
<Mmike> obruT, sto bi t iimao reci o tome? :)
<obruT> pa, tako sam i ja dok sam se drogirao :)
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<Mmike> pricao s frendicom o tome
<Mmike> i reko, gle, ta prva njegova 'postulacija' nema smisla
<Mmike> para, motor
<Mmike> veli ona, pa kak' radi turbo
<Mmike> pa reko, vidi, ovako:
<Mmike> i objasnim
<Mmike> a ovo s parom u cilindar
<Mmike> neznam bas :)
<Mmike> ah, veli, ti ne zelis otvoriti oci :)
<obruT> eto :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://youtu.be/h2OfQdYrHRs
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drj_cro> bok
<Mmike> Kak je taj mysql zdrkan :) :)
<Neuromanc> nemoj da te amon cuje
<ptlo> Mmike, jel gori od mongodba? :)
<SilverSpace> oj 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ma ovi jos koriste 5.0
<Mmike> za svaki pimpek ga moras restartat
<SilverSpace> http://www.photoblip.com/images/742/83cb371478a2b46059ac52dcf345b86c.jpg
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: USB i HDD problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6953.msg29324#msg29324
<SilverSpace> e da chromium je sve gori i gori muci se sa svacim vjerojatno lose napisan html ili kaj vec
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: USB i HDD problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6953.msg29325#msg29325
<Mmike> ma kakav mrtvi chromium
<Mmike> odakle vam to?
<Mmike> http://www.morning-sickness.us/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: chromium-browser - Chromium browser je iz repozitorija 
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Savjeti i trikovi] Stigao Hash Checker 3.9.4 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6390.msg29326#msg29326
<rsedak> http://refreshingnews9.blogspot.com/2010/12/top-50-programming-quotes-of-all-time.html
<Mmike> rsedak, kuzis li se u shmmax i shmall?
<rsedak> zapravo i ne, kaj je to? :-)
<SilverSpace> http://www.photoblip.com/images/860/7d172c85abebcacc2d77dce9271a4ab6.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol
<chaky|work> Mmike: ja sam bas jutros povecavao shmmax u kernelu, jer mi je trebalo za postgresql
<chaky|work> bilo mi je to potrebno, jer sam u postgresql.conf podizao shared_buffers i work_mem
<Mmike> chaky, nemoj pretjerivat s tim vrijednostima
<Mmike> ja imam baze na strojevima sa 8 GB rama i shared_buffers mi je 512M
<Mmike> zanima me dal' ima smisla da je shmmax veci od shmall
<rsedak> google?
<Neuromanc> o susjed
<rsedak> o susjed Guten Morgen
<rsedak> Susjed jesam ti dao link za ucenje njemackog sa Deutche Welle?
<Neuromanc> jesi
<rsedak> Za sve informaticare koji ce u 2011. migrirati u Njemacku: http://www.dw-world.de/dw/0,,3811,00.html
<Neuromanc> znam ja nešto njemaèkog
<Neuromanc> doduše ja bih radije u švicarsku
<rsedak> Neuromanc: ja nezman nista :-)
<Neuromanc> no ok i njemaèka bi bila ok
<Neuromanc> može i austrija
<rsedak> za pocetak njemacka a onda svicarska :-
<rsedak> Ma najbolje u Gratz :-)
<rsedak> za tri sata si doma :-)
<Neuromanc> pa može i to
<rsedak> ok tko ce prije? :-)
<Neuromanc> ajmo skupa
<rsedak> uh moram ici po Ines
<Neuromanc> bit æe nam lakše
<rsedak> Neuromanc: moze, nemam nista protiv
<rsedak> Ti znas pricati, a ja znam pisati :-)
<Neuromanc> dogovoreno:)
<Neuromanc> jel pada snijeg u moslavini?
<rsedak> vrati mse za pola sata :-)
<rsedak> niti pahulja
<Mmike> jooooooooooooooj
<Mmike> php dokumentacija je za dlaku bolja od mysql dokumentacije
<Mmike> pise fino: apc.shm_size=30M
<Mmike> to je, kazu default
<Mmike> povecaj ako zelis
<Mmike> al' nigdje ne pise da je taj M viska :)
<Neuromanc> MMike koji šikilj ti prièaš?
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> nepitaj :)
<Mmike> atj open source
<Mmike> uf ;)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: USB i HDD problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6953.msg29327#msg29327
<Mmike> kad ste zadnji put kernel za ubuntu kompajlirali? :)
<obruT> kernel ili module ? :)
<obruT> kernel... ijaoooo, davno :)
<ptlo> ja sam pred mjesec dana kompajlirao kernel za meego, na atom netbooku
<obruT> module - prije tjedan dana :)
<ptlo> :)
<rsedak> fakat kad je to bilooo? a prije godinu dana kao demonstracija studentima :-)
<obruT> nisu to vise ona vremena kad si svakih koliko toliko kompajlirao kernel... i to naravno preko noci jer je trajalo satima
<obruT> preko noci - kad si isao spavat, e sad jel to bilo kasno navecer ili pred jutro... :)
<SilverSpace> danas je nesto tiho
<drac0> pas mather i ovom markovichu
<drac0> kako su zmuchkali izbor
<drac0> strasno
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta opet si hacknuo vecernji :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: stare diskove smo poklonili gradjevini :)
<Mmike> ivoks, lijepo od nas :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa zahvala za struju i link
<ivoks> Mmike: krepao je jedan server, pa su uzeli diskove koji su tamo stajali
<ivoks> kad sam ja skuzio koje, vec je bilo kasno...
<drac0> SilverSpace, i doktori preporucaju :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epUIRJiYEWo
<Mmike> ivoks, nikakav bed
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<drac0> odbrojavash ti ...
<drac0> budemo se nacekali jos
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: jes nabavio zimske gume
<chaky> hihihi
<chaky> nisam, ovo jutros sto je padalo, trajalo je samo sat vremena. Nakon toga suncano :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> ali tako nas je prije 2 godine iznenadilo ujutro, pocelo padati u 8:30, a vec u 11 je u gradu sve jednostavno stalo :)
<SilverSpace> zajebano 
<chaky> mi nismo na to naucili
<SilverSpace> kod vas se vozi na gumama dok se ne potrose
<chaky> tako je
<SilverSpace> i sad kad padne samo takva klizaona
<chaky> ja sam prosle godine stavljao nove gume
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: USB i HDD problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6953.msg29328#msg29328
<chaky> ne, kada padne..nema micanja. Tu si gdje jesi.
<drac0> :)
<chaky> maloprije sam cuo da snijeg lagano pada u ovom stambenom naselju Mokosica. To je oko 20km zapadno od mene.
<drac0> ovdje u zg jos nista, trebao bi kao veceras ...
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://www.racunalo.com/racunala/16359-velocity-micro-t301-cruz-7-inni-android-20-tablet-u-prodaji.html
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> snijeg
<Mmike> da bar oce
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> TONA ga past
<drac0> Mmike, sta ti bi malo pod rucnom ha? :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> super mi je snijeg ka'o takav
<Mmike> onak, kad ga ima
<Mmike> a onda jos kad se vozim po njemu
<Mmike> uauauau
<Mmike> ludana :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> Mmike, kao dizajr, si rootao?
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> nemam se kad igrat
<Mmike> dignem se u 9
<Mmike> i radim k'o mutav
<Mmike> i jbg
<Mmike> zadnje punjenje mi je bilo pred 2 dana i 17 sati
<Mmike> i napni se u 2-3 cuke
<drac0> to su sad izgovori vec tipa SilverSpace :)
<Mmike> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> drac0: zanimljivo
<drac0> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: drac0 ti zna rootat :P
<SilverSpace> iskusnjara stara
<drac0> SilverSpace, na ti linux howto root, http://bitURL.net/av6g
<drac0> sad ne mozes reci da nemas vindoze :)
 * Mmike trazi neki dobar battery monitor-statistikator-loger
<drac0> Mmike, pa sta nije dobar onaj od nekidan, tko je ono stavio ...
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> koji?
<drac0> e sad :)
<drac0> pravac -> log
<ivoks> digne se u 9 i radi ko mutav
<ivoks> pa cak se i drzavni cinovnici bude ranije
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: neznam ja to
<drac0> SilverSpace, treba te pred zid :)
<Mmike> drac0, a daj nadji mi :)
<drac0> i eto ga, 2.3 je aosp :) http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/12/17/breaking-android-2-3-gingerbread-being-pushed-to-aosp-right-now/
<drac0> Mmike, aj pogledam kod sebe u history, ljencino :)
<drac0> evo ga
<drac0> Mmike, http://www.appbrain.com/app/traffic-counter-extended/com.carl.trafficcounter
<Mmike> drac0, ma
<drac0> ak ti to nije dosta, napisi neki svoj app :)
<Mmike> za bateriju :)
<Mmike> iance, bolji mi je ovaj
<Mmike> call meter ng
<Mmike> ili ona anasta
<Mmike> al' ona nece kumulative
<drac0> Mmike, rekoh slozi neki svoj, sa graphichima :)
<SilverSpace> i da podatke zapisuje u bazu pozgred
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> btw ekipa, jos uvijek dilam ona stroj, to whom it may concern :)
<drac0> ajmo ajmo, jos malo pa nestalo
<drac0> ajde ce da kupi neko, dobar stroj, dobar stroj, idemooo ...
<Neuromanc> jutro
<SilverSpace> dileru
<dinosb> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma dobar je strojchich steta da prasinu skuplja, tj. neda mi se brisati prasina :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXLxszv9eCM&feature=player_embedded#!
<drac0> jeremy car :D
<drac0> badly made those japanese cars :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: ljencino
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta je sad :)
<SilverSpace> evo da se i ja sa kerumom u necem slazem
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: USB i HDD problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6953.msg29329#msg29329
<chaky> hihihihi http://www.androidcentral.com/android-23-source-code-being-now-pushed-android-open-source-project
<drac0> chaky, kasnish :P
<chaky> e jebiga
<drac0> chaky, a jos malo pa ce i cayo/defrost 7.x ;)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: USB i HDD problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6953.msg29330#msg29330
<drac0> chaky, imam doma N1, rootao ga sad gore ide novi cayo 6.1.1
<drac0> cayo 6.1 krepa na bootanju
<drac0> boot-loop ga zakolje i ni makac
<drac0> sad cemo vidjeti jesu to ispravili na 6.1.1
<drac0> android-hr :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: rooteruuuuuu
<drac0> SilverSpace, fakat sam poludio da :)
<chaky> drac0: ahaaa, ajde vidi
<drac0> chaky, krepao mi jednom i na mome desireu, tebi?
<chaky> drac0: da, stavljao sam cyanogenmod 6.1 i zapelo na boot animaciji. Boot animacija se cijelo vrijeme restartala. Pustio 5 min, ali nakon toga dignuo bateriju, pa fleshao defrost 6.1
<SilverSpace> majke ti kaj nece sve izmisliti http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7NXiRBy9dU
<drac0> SilverSpace, dropbox 1.0
 * chaky is listening DJ Kulikov - A Trip In Trance 138 @ trance.fm
<dinosb> :)
<SilverSpace> svasta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcbi8w1CsxM
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne radi mi dropbox na natty
<drac0> SilverSpace, jel radio pa krepo il nikako?
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta to trazis hebate sve neke s&m sprave :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne radi baca neku gresku i probao sam i 1.0
<drac0> SilverSpace, to ti je canonical politika, mozes samo u1 furati haha :)
<SilverSpace> ali sam naso na forumu da ne mogu sad prilagodit natty kad je jos u alfi
<drac0> eto vidis kako dobar izgovor cak i imaju
<SilverSpace> prilagodili ga na alfu1
<SilverSpace> ali kako se svaki dan nadograduje nesto je puklo
<SilverSpace> nesto u vezi prikaza u trey
<drac0> ma hebo to, odoh malo van s psetom na snijeg :)
<SilverSpace> nebote koja kanta http://is.gd/iUPa2
<ivoks> gotovo
<ivoks> ne mogu vise
<ivoks> purgam chromium
<ivoks> pa jebote kante od browsera
<ivoks> za kaj mu treba 1,5GB
<dinosb> jao, brate, da mi je ovakav jedan http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A5Vb9SLkq5k
<chaky> ivoks: to je daily build?
<ivoks> ne
<chaky> aha, a jesi probavo staviti daily build, pa vidjeti hoce li papati memorije
<ivoks> uopce ne znam koja je ovo verzija
<ivoks> 8.0.552.bla
<chaky> kod mene je:
<chaky> chaky@chaky-desktop:~$ chromium-browser --version
<chaky> Chromium 10.0.614.0 Ubuntu 10.10
<chaky> daily build
<chaky> meni je prije sat vremena poceo bacati seg fault, a do tada je radio bez problema. :(
<ivoks> ma ne valja
<ivoks> 2GB mu nije dosta
<ivoks> pa ni sa firefoxom nisam swapao
<chaky> a sto ti je danas 2gb memorije :))
<Neuromanc> ivoks lol memory hog:)
 * obruT pogledava "Jalta Jalta" na hrt1... fakat je dobar mjuzikl...
<Mmike> upravo sam dodao 220 domena na stroj, polinkao sa wordpessmultiuser instalacijom, poslozio DNS, ispravio zajeb u 220 .conf fileova
<Mmike> blazeni bili vim, xargs, sed
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: USB i HDD problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6953.msg29331#msg29331
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: USB i HDD problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6953.msg29332#msg29332
<drac0> hehe prije par mjeseci svi su hvalili chromium, a gle sada pljuvachnice :)
<ivoks> how yes no!
<ivoks> windowsi su virtualizirani :)
<Neuromanc> hehe
<dinosb> Uspio?
<dinosb> nice :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> trebalo je samo u windows instalirati podrsku za IDE
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> vmware converter u vmdk i vmx
<ivoks> vmware2libvirt -f file.vmx
<ivoks> i qemu-img convert image.vmdk -O raw image.raw
<ivoks> i to je to :)
<ivoks> sad jos da uguram virtio drivere i to je to
<dinosb> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Savjeti i trikovi] više BT mikrofona na jedan BT dongle -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6955.msg29333#msg29333
<ivoks> mrezni virtio driver instaliran
<ivoks> e sad... disk ce ici malo teze :/
<ivoks> evo ga, i disk :)
<ivoks> eto, bez utrosene kune :)
<dinosb> :)
<drac0> chaky, pece se 2.3 ;)
<drac0> chaky, <cyanogen> If you need me, I'll be locked in my room for the next 3 days. #gingerbread
<SilverSpace> drac0: jes ti puko
<SilverSpace> reko bi ti moj netjak
<drac0> SilverSpace, :D :P
<dinosb> momci, laku noć
<dinosb> :)
<drac0> fino pada vani
<drac0> sitni suhi
<drac0> kad se smrzne nocas
<drac0> konacno
<Mmike> da bar
<Mmike> da bad napada
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> metar!
<CrazyLemon> kod nas vec cijeli dan pada..ovako kod nas več dugo nije  :)
<drac0> CrazyLemon, di to?
<CrazyLemon> slovenska obala :)
<drac0> aha piranski zaljev mislis :)
<drac0> oho
<drac0> android source se vise ne moze buildati na 32-bit hostu
<drac0> switch to 64bit
<drac0> a ja switcham u horizontalu
<drac0> ajte noc
<CrazyLemon> holy fck.. they are back! :D Top Gear
<CrazyLemon> Title:Eastern America Special
<CrazyLemon> 	Season: 16
<CrazyLemon> 	Episode: 1
<CrazyLemon> Airdate: 22.12.2010
<robiMOB> juttro
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-18
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: više BT mikrofona na jedan BT dongle -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6955.msg29334#msg29334
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: više BT mikrofona na jedan BT dongle -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6955.msg29335#msg29335
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: više BT mikrofona na jedan BT dongle -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6955.msg29336#msg29336
<drac0> hohoo
<drac0> moanin folks
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj 
<drac0> oy SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> jes bio vani sa psom
<drac0> vec 2x
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hmUKG3hQ5Q
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> bbl sestra nesto zove :)
<drac0> 3 s lijeva je najbolja :)
<drac0> dobar galapagos
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma japanke su zakon :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, a kakve su tek tajlandjanke ;)
<drac0> zecsi drooool
<drac0> preko testisa su male
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jipktSz15fo
<SilverSpace> bemti motor
<drac0> hebate
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTxdKi77G20
<SilverSpace> a gle ovo :)
<drac0> :D
<drac0> ovo ti je taman za netjaka
<drac0> al istina, total waste of money :D
<drac0> nis odoh van opet, l8r
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29337#msg29337
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<rsedak> Guten Morgen
<SilverSpace> drac0: evo imam i ja svemirca doma kaze netjak, ja volim gledati starwarse 
<Mmike> hoj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oj 
<rsedak> ahoj
<Mmike> kakoedecaci? :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Poblem s logiranjem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6939.msg29338#msg29338
<rsedak> dobrodobrosnjegpadapastane
<Mmike> rsedak, kod tebe?
<Mmike> desi, filipowsky
<HmmZ0r> djesi evo odmaram
<HmmZ0r> probudila me masina u 5
<HmmZ0r> promisli o tome, ako da namigni
<ivoks> e jeb...
 * drac0 servisira thinkpad x100e ...
<ivoks> krepala mi vesmasina
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> ne koristis kalgon ? :)
<ivoks> elektronika je krepala
<drac0> ivoks, virtualiziraj je u kvm ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, koja/cija?
<Mmike> meni crkla digitalna telka
<Mmike> nema signala
<Mmike> nest u zgradi pocrkalo
<rsedak> Mmike: da, u Popovaci je padao snijeg :-) trenutno ne pada :-) ima ga oko 10-15cm
<Mmike> rsedak, eh, u zagrebu samo sinoc sipio, ima ga 5-10 cm mozda, i sad vise nece, vele
<Mmike> ja odo u Jastrebarsko sad neki server popravit :)
<Mmike> nadam se da tamo ima snijega :)
<ivoks> quadro
<rsedak> uzmes skije? :-)
<ivoks> nije moja, od stanodavke je
<HmmZ0r> imam ja isto quadro zasada radi :)
<ivoks> samo sam cekao kad ce krepat
<HmmZ0r> vec par godina.
<HmmZ0r> to valda kako pogodis seriju jebiga...
<ivoks> ili ti ne peres odjecu :D
<HmmZ0r> :))hehehe
<ivoks> dovraga
<HmmZ0r> kad se sjetim stare koncar, ta ja prala 20+ godina 
<drac0> vesmasina-hr :)
<ivoks> ma treba Mile uzet i to je to
<drac0> yep ;)
<rsedak> koj Mile?
<drac0> sve od njih
<drac0> miele
<ivoks> dat 10.000kn i peri
<rsedak> :-)
<drac0> skupi brate mili al radi ovo tipa stari koncar 20+
<drac0> :D
<rsedak> pa to krrepa za 6 godina a ovako svake 4 godine kupis novu za po 2.500 :_)
<drac0> ovaj netbook x100e je zadnje smetje
<drac0> grije se u 3pm
<drac0> uzas
<HmmZ0r> 10k za masinu ?
<HmmZ0r> kupis 3 quadro, 2 stavis u podrum
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> i imas veshmasina-rotate.
<ivoks> zaboravljas jos jednu stvar
<drac0> ma iznajmis ove 3 :D
<ivoks> ovaj jedan miele ce trajati duze od te tri quadro
<ivoks> i... trositi ce manje struje i vode
<drac0> quadro + servis :D
<HmmZ0r> mislis ha ? nisam bas siguran da ce duze trajat :)
<ivoks> a i neces ga cut
<HmmZ0r> to za vodu i struju cuj vidis klasu. moze i kvadro bit ok.
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: pa ono... quadro masinu mogu sam nosit, dok nas za miele treba troje
<HmmZ0r> heh stoji :)
<ivoks> i tihe su
<ivoks> ne cujes ih
<HmmZ0r> ne znam, nekako sam prestao vjerovati 3 puta skupljim proizvodima.
<ivoks> imaju mi starci
<HmmZ0r> znam da su bolji i sve al...
<ivoks> a kupio sam susilicu prije 2-3 tjedna
<ivoks> i sad ovo.. sranje
<ivoks> sta nije prije krepala, pa bi kupio perilicu-susilicu
<HmmZ0r> evo ubodi si ovo :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU38oBLteLI
<Mmike> drac0, odakle ti x100e ?
<ivoks> ajmo vidjet
<ivoks> http://www.konikom.hr/p4431/perilica-rublja-miele-w-1634-wcs/product_info.html
<ivoks> miele trosi 1,02kwh, 49l
<ivoks> ovi nemaju quadro, pa cemo uzeti koncar
 * Mmike ima ariston
<ivoks> gle...
<ivoks> koncar
<drac0> Mmike, od frendice, shebala xp koji je bio gore, sad cu joj tutnut ... mavericka :)
<ivoks> http://www.konikom.hr/p8258/perilica-rublja-koncar-pr-04.3tbb/product_info.html
<ivoks> 1600kn :)
<Mmike> platio svoju 2100 kuna pred 2 godine
<Mmike> iil 4 godine 
<Mmike> neznam vise
<Mmike> osli lageri bili samo, zene pretrpavale masinu, pa eto :)
<Mmike> dobro je sto ima centrifugu na 1600 o/min
<ivoks> pa ne znam... mogao bi kupiti domacu; koncar :)
<Mmike> pa ves izlazi samo vlazan, brzo se susi
<Mmike> zanussi-koncar? :)
<drac0> ok je zanussi, je kuruza al kod mene radi vec 2+ godine cist ok, cak nije ni glasna
<drac0> razmisljao sam flashat gore froyu, al i 1.6 je cist dovoljno za ves koji perem :D
<ivoks> :D
<drac0> pasmather sta ovaj maverick ovoliko formatira ext4, za popizdit
<drac0> pa da 5400 disk, joooo
<HmmZ0r> sa gparted ?
<drac0> ocito sta vec je na netbook live instalaciji, al rosta disk opako :)
<SilverSpace> kod mene LG masina za ves
<HmmZ0r> kad ti fscka nakon svega sto napravi
<HmmZ0r> koristi mkfs i instant je
<SilverSpace> drac0: to sto rosta dis mozda je i on sjebo xp
<drac0> SilverSpace, to si bas razmisljam :D
<drac0> ha sad je prestao rostati, al jos radi ...
<drac0> nema sanse da 160 giga ovoliko formatira
<SilverSpace> hm dis mi je sumljiv
<drac0> i meni
<drac0> bit ce da je kaputt
<SilverSpace> jel to cudo ima cd
<HmmZ0r> prestani stiskat i vidi sto je :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, nema
<drac0> bootao sa sticka
<drac0> jos sam prije toga isao probati, radi live ok sve prepoznao
<drac0> al vidim sad da se disk nesto muchi
<drac0> evo ga gotov
<drac0> instalira :D
<Mmike> drac0, taj x100 ima athlona nekog, right?
<drac0> Mmike, 100e ima amd neo na 1.6 dual-core
<drac0> smetje
<drac0> nije ovako los proc, al grije se uzas
<drac0> trebali su staviti full bakreni rashladni uredjaj
<drac0> ovako se stedjelo pa je neka alu+plasticna kuruza unutra
<drac0> al fora je strojchich
<drac0> ima wwan, wimax, wlan, bt, sta oces :)
<SilverSpace> koji genijalac netjak moj rosta nesto po kuhinji kaj radis reko kaze on trazim tavu idem pec palacinke i sad mora sestra pec 
<drac0> SilverSpace, haha koji lukavac :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, priznaj to si ga ti nagovorio
<SilverSpace> sve sastojke za palacinke zna napamet 
<drac0> daklem lap je kipuchi ispod
<drac0> imam filing da ce prekuhani proc zgasit lap sada
<SilverSpace> jel tamo mozda disk
<drac0> nije
<SilverSpace> bas proc
<drac0> amd mobilna platforma je biggest technological fail ever
<drac0> SilverSpace, bas sam gledao, proc je na rubu kucista i preko cijele duzine lapa idu 2 bakrene heat-pipe cijevi
<drac0> tocno po toj dijagonali se grije sve
<drac0> disk je konekcije su ispod toga
<drac0> *i
<drac0> koma od netbooka
<drac0> izbjegavati u svakom slucaju!
<Mmike> drac0, i baterija mu - ne traje :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ,e, kak ti se pojasa legend?
<drac0> Mmike, 3cell smetje :)
<drac0> 2h mozda :D
<drac0> ima 4cell polymer ta je jos ok, 4h ajde
<drac0> wtf sta je ovo
<drac0> pocicao sam mavericka
<Mmike> SilverSpace, veli cura da joj je mob zadnja dva dana koma spor i da trokira
<drac0> imam unity???
<drac0> haha :D
<drac0> svasta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nek ga ugasi i ponovo upali 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: primjetio sam da mi nakon par dana pojede ram
<drac0> SilverSpace, lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, napravi to svako malo
<drac0> ovo zvuci ko windoze :D
<drac0> Mmike, daj ga ne slusaj lol
<drac0> nek roota phone i boq
<drac0> stavi cayu i deri sinko
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj ti sad 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: inace ok sve pet 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a eo, sad ga je restartala i sporo je sve
<drac0> cek ne vjerujem da maverick netbook fura unity :)
<drac0> sad mi se srusio :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: nije to unity
<drac0> i restartao odmah
<drac0> nego sta je
<SilverSpace> to je nesto za netbook kaj su oni radili
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29339#msg29339
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nek proba ovaj app instalirati i ubiti sve appove http://www.appbrain.com/app/advanced-task-manager/mobi.infolife.taskmanager
<drac0> hmm dobro to radi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ima neko drugi slican kufer
<drac0> SilverSpace, ne pomaze ti niti jedan task/app killer na froyi
<drac0> samo prividno ubije task/app, froyo api neda killati nista
<drac0> tako da ti niti jedan takav slican app ne pomaze
<drac0> u biti samo odmaze, usporava sistem
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne drzim ga na auto nego imam widget
<SilverSpace> i vidim da oslobodi ram
 * drac0 ide zdrmat kavu dok maverick roka po x100e
<Mmike> drac0, mozda joj je zato sporo sve?
<drac0> Mmike, ne znam al vrlo vjerojatno, bolje nek to makne i nek sama pobrise svaki moguci cache na sistemu, fejs, tw, browser, itd. i radit ce sigurno brze
<drac0> Mmike, al moj savjet, rootaj joj taj phone i boq
<drac0> stavi zadnji cyanogenmod i milina
<Mmike> drac0, s tim imam politicke probleme ;)
 * Mmike pije Tulamore Dew
<SilverSpace> politicke :))
<Mmike> odakle onaj weather applet uzima svoje brije?
<Mmike> kaze da je -10 u zagrebu i da pada snijeg
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXLxszv9eCM
<dinosb> nemogu vjerovat da ova tema jos stoji :)
<Mmike> Glen Grant mi se ne dopada toliko. Previse je - vocni :) Ipak je Tulamore klasa.
<Mmike> rijesio bt problem :)
<drac0> ovi ati driveri su totalno smece
<drac0> ati+amd je smece
<drac0> treba ih zatvoriti
<drac0> zadnja verzija drivera je i na dev ppa
<drac0> a i dalje imam tearing
<drac0> koje smetje
<SilverSpace> ma da :)
<SilverSpace> intel intel 
<SilverSpace> ne hebem nis drugo na laptopu
<drac0> cek jel postoje neki drugi amd driveri osim ovog fglrx
<SilverSpace> http://www.focalprice.com/detailpic_CE013B.html
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> bemti 100$
<drac0> ok ni catalyst driveri ne rade
<drac0> pa isusboqmather
<drac0> hebo ovaj amd
<dodobas> drac0: pukni vesa...to ziher radi :S
<dodobas> :D
<drac0> dodobas, cini mi se hocu :D
<drac0> probat cemo sta kaze zadnji .24 kernel, pa ako ne ide onda radeonhd drivere
<drac0> koja muka po amd smetju
<drac0> uzas
<drac0> di mi je sad moj mili atomchich
<drac0> da je barem arm proc
<drac0> i grafa
<drac0> al obilo im se u glavu mamicu im, thinkpad ce izbaciti 10" netbook na arm platformi, bit ce samo pasivno hladjene, neka bakrenjacha sigurno, to ce biti milina, da barem bude tegra2 joooo ...
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29340#msg29340
<Neuromanc> :)
<SilverSpace> kako se sa dva racunala spojit sa authorized_keys
<SilverSpace> jel cat ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<SilverSpace> ubaci i drugi authorized keys
<dinosb> upravo sam timeout u startup manageru namjestio na 2 sekunde, jel to može ostetit disk?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29341#msg29341
<SilverSpace> dinosb: ??
<dinosb> silverspace: to mi sve govori
<dinosb> hvala :) , samo pitam
<dinosb> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29342#msg29342
<dinosb> silverspace: nakon promjene timeouta i restarta, dobio sam drugu temu i prozore bez gumbova
<SilverSpace> sivu
<dinosb> ne, neku bijelu
<dinosb> tipa cleanlooks, ali nije
<dinosb> nezz
<SilverSpace> hn
<dinosb> zato sam pitao
<SilverSpace> to ne bi trebalo bit veze sa tim
<dinosb> i taskbarovi su poludili, dobio more ikona
<dinosb> ali poslje toga, restartam i sve ok
<dinosb> mislim da nije povezano, ali ono, samo da pitam
<dinosb> silverspace: thanks :)
<SilverSpace> tko zna zasto poludio
<drac0> amd = smeche od hardvera
<SilverSpace> kod mene se zna dogoditi da mi nece themu ocitat 
<drac0> SilverSpace, i kod mene ...
<SilverSpace> pa ocita default
<drac0> ovaj lap je za smeche
<drac0> hebo me pas da je moj sad bi letio u zid
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj tak losh
<drac0> ma smeche uzas
<drac0> pa hebo te netbook kad ti skuri jaja
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> ma skuri ti sve zivo
<dinosb> :)
<drac0> hebena mikrovalka
<drac0> thinkpad microwave x100e
<dinosb> rofl
<drac0> sad ih idem popljuvati ko stoku na thinkpad forumu hebo me pas
<drac0> mamicu im kinesku jarechu
<drac0> a ovaj amd
<drac0> pa to nikako da proradi
<SilverSpace> ima li to u intel izvedbi
<drac0> ima tearing na defaultu, catalyst i open radeonhd driverima
<drac0> smeche kakvog svijet nije vidio
<drac0> garbage the likes of world has never seen before, to ce biti naslov treada mamicu im hebem kinesku
<drac0> SilverSpace, ima atom varijanta, al ne za EU trziste
<drac0> naravno mamicu ih hebem sebi su slozili intel varijantu
<drac0> stoka
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> pazi cak ima tearing i kad iskljucim compiz
<dinosb> :)
<drac0> ono fuckin unbelievable
<drac0> uzas, nek proda to smeche i kupi si fuckin netbook
<drac0> nije da ih nema
<drac0> SilverSpace, na to si kupi ;) http://bitURL.net/aw85
<drac0> hebemti dobre su i ove koreanke
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ma sve istocne drolje su ok osim ovih usranih kineza mater im
<SilverSpace> dobro izgleda i ovaj LG
<drac0> ma LG je uvijek bio neki best-buy, al ovo fakat izgleda dobro, barem po speckama, sad kakvo je kuciste, ekran i to, vidjet cemo ...
<drac0> dobar je meni je i samsung galaxy s, al kuciste mu je strava, pa htc s ovim svojim teflonskim premazom na N1 i desireu dere svu konkurenciju sto se tice izrade kucista
<SilverSpace> ha ha kak su ih sjebali UN
<SilverSpace> doneli im koleru
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Apps programiranje -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6956.msg29343#msg29343
 * drac0 si ide sloziti tunjevinu s tijestom i parmezanom :)
<dinosb> :)
<SilverSpace> ja danas rizine spagete
<SilverSpace> i bilonjeze
<ivoks> idem i ja jest
<ivoks> zitarice i mlijeko :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Apps programiranje -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6956.msg29344#msg29344
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Apps programiranje -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6956.msg29345#msg29345
<rsedak> ivoks: zdrava hrana
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> pticja
<SilverSpace> caj menta
<SilverSpace> hebate u ovih par dana popijo sam caja vise nego citav zivot
<dinosb> :)
<drac0> ne radi ovo smetje
<drac0> idem probat roknut nattya gore
<drac0> bug report kaze da nekima radi ok na nattyu radi novog kernela
<drac0> hmm il da roknem samo natty kernel gore
<dinosb> drac0: fedora ne dolazi u obzir?
<drac0> ne vjerujem da je do distre
<drac0> do amd drivera je
<drac0> nema distra nista s time
<drac0> ali da, fedora ne dolazi u obzir :)
<dinosb> mislio sam zbog podrške, jer pomogne kod nvidijinih drivera
<dinosb> ali da, fedora inaće ne dolazi u obzir :)
<dinosb> inace*
<dinosb> :)
<drac0> to je lap, nepoderiva t serija, http://youtu.be/GCwwDacNk1U
<SilverSpace> bome
<drac0> a ovo mi je najjachi t video :D http://youtu.be/xrRzGWNU77k
<drac0> ajde i ova je brutala :D http://youtu.be/xBcW90ngh4g
<SilverSpace> hohoho http://is.gd/iYhbh
<SilverSpace> :)
<dinosb> :)
<dinosb> sad znam da je Bozic stigao, na tv-u je opet Sam u kuci :)
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> 20 godina tog fuckin filma
<drac0> i hrt ga jos daje
<drac0> valjda cekaju 50-godisnjicu
<SilverSpace> drac0: nije hrt
<drac0> interesantno
<drac0> vani je -13C
<drac0> and going further down ...
<SilverSpace> -8
<SilverSpace> kaze horvat andro
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> uh dobio u krevet kuhano vino
<drac0> lol
<drac0> room-service :D
<SilverSpace> :)
 * drac0 treba neki minijaturni usb stick cca 4-8 gb ...
<SilverSpace> ja imam 4G
<SilverSpace> stoji u novcaniku
<drac0> ja takav od 2 gb
<drac0> ne radi ni natty s ovim smechem od amd-a
<drac0> cim stavis fglrx ode
<drac0> radeonhd ista prica
<drac0> tko pametan jos koristi amd/ati :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0> oy
<drac0> evo i tebe
<hbogner> upravo me dovezli u zg
<drac0> tko to, grobari :)
<hbogner> ne, nego jedna plavusa i jedna crvenokosa
<SilverSpace> uh
<hbogner> cca 26-28 godina
<hbogner> kako koja
<drac0> sta uh
<drac0> jedna mu je cura, druga je ona debela :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: nis copilo me vino
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, pazi da jezik ne opechesh :)
<hbogner> drac0, ne nije ni ta debela ni moja cura
<drac0> hbogner, daklem bigamija? :)
<hbogner> cura ostala u Karlovcu, a ona debela mi se nejavlja otkad mi je dala lovu :D
<drac0> hbogner, pa to je ok znaci da sve radi :D
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :)
<SilverSpace> znaci da ju je dobro opalio :)
<hbogner> nije imala kolko sam trazio pa sam uzeo 500 kn,
<drac0> jos ako se obukao u ono pingu odijelo :D
<drac0> hbogner, ides koliko si trazio onda? :)
<hbogner> ponudio sam joj naknadu u naturi, tj da mi netko plati a ona to odradi s njim
<hbogner> :D
<drac0> a ti da gledash :D
<drac0> lol
<hbogner> drac0, trazio sam bubreg i plucno krilo
<hbogner> drac0, snimam, i kasnije prodam snimku
<hbogner> i eto zarade
<drac0> e to to
<hbogner> njoj 10 %
<hbogner> meni ostalo
<Neuromanc> hehe
<Neuromanc> nije pristala?
<hbogner> nije
<drac0> hebemu :)
<drac0> SilverSpace cugeru, kak ti radi natty, sve ok proslo na updateu?
<SilverSpace> drac0: ok 
<SilverSpace> danas 100mb
<SilverSpace> i novi kernel
<drac0> radi natty ko grom, samo dok ne stavim drivere za grafu :)
<SilverSpace> i nesto novih funkcija
<ivoks> pff jos je prerano za mene
<ivoks> ipak mi je ovo stroj za radit
<ivoks> ali! imam jedan hp 100 nesto, drek, neki mali
<drac0> ivoks, stavi u virtualac il u neki mini-itx ;)
<ivoks> mogao bi virtualac, da
<ivoks> al prvo moram zgasit chromium :D
<drac0> lol
<ivoks> pa mislim... evolution ne pojede toliko rama
<drac0> evo kod mene 8 tabova, sve ukupno zdere malo ispod 400 mega
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> 8 stranica, 400mb?
<ivoks> pa kak?
<ivoks> dignem 20-30 tabova i ode sve u vm
<ivoks> vrazju mater
<drac0> istina zli chromium se shiri ko kuga
<SilverSpace> sa chromiumom se dogada isto kao sa ff 
<SilverSpace> kad ja ff zderao ko vrag
<drac0> ivoks, ff 4.0 beta?
<drac0> SilverSpace, evo bas cackam po 4.0 beta ff-u na nattyu, ok to radi, al brzi mi je chromium
<drac0> al definitivno se kuzi napredat ff-a
<drac0|x100e> SilverSpace, vidi ovo smeche
<drac0|x100e> Natty x86: Linux 2.6.37-10-generic-pae |  AMD Athlon(tm) Neo Processor MV-40 800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 1595.77 | Mem: 3510/3764M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 77.19G Free: 70.88G | Procs: 128 | Uptime: 31 mins 57 secs  | Load: 0.81 0.93 0.89  | Vpenis: 156.2 cm | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] @ 1366x768 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | wlan0: In: 20.03M Out: 0.61M 
<drac0> SilverSpace, ko gljive poslije kise ih ima, evo i creative, http://bitURL.net/aw9s
<ivoks> bas me zanima koliko max rama ide u ovaj moj stroj
<ivoks> ak ne stavim 16 poludit cu :D
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kao sluzbeno podrzava 8
<ivoks> er... ne
<ivoks> sluzbeno podrzava 4
<ivoks> a chipset podrzava 8
<drac0|x100e> ivoks, x201s?
<drac0|x100e> ide 8 sigurno
<ivoks> x200s
<drac0|x100e> same shit :)
<dinosb> cudi me samo kako su izbacili kameru iz te serije, a x200 ju ima
<ivoks> http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewtopic.php?p=512394#p512394
<ivoks> x200s ima kameru
<budz0r> dinosb: ja imam x200s i imam kameru
<ivoks> cuj ovog
<ivoks> copy cat :)
<budz0r> ja iz grma
<budz0r> lurker
<drac0> :)
<drac0> budz0r, di si mazno x200s :)
<budz0r> drac0: ne smijem rec :)
<drac0> :D
<ivoks> ne znam koliko ima smisla riskirati sa 8gb, mislim da to nece raditi
<drac0> ivoks, hoces da ti provjerim iz prve ruke u pon?
<dinosb> hmm, moja grješka, starije slike ne pokazuju webcam, sorry :)
<ivoks> drac0: moze
<ivoks> dinosb: vidio sam vise reviewa x200s gdje tvrde da nema kameru
<drac0> ivoks, deal
<ivoks> a opet... moj ima, budov ima...
<drac0> dinosb, ima vise modela unutar serije, tipa model koji dolazi s bazom nema cameru, kao top-seller model
<drac0> sve ovisi kako je konfiguriran za pojedino trziste
<drac0> recimo thinkpad x100i ne postoji u EU i US, niti ces ga vidjeti igdje po reviewima na netu
<drac0> intel atom varijanta, al postoji za istocno trziste, imah ga u ruci, to leti
<dinosb> drac0:da, ovaj Å¡to sam vidio nedavno, mislim u audaxu, nije imao, ali to je za JU europu, za nas
<dinosb> JI europu* :)
<SilverSpace> puce
<ivoks> bome... virt-manager u mavericku
<ivoks> lijep gui
<ivoks> ne pita detalje, a slozi sve
<ivoks> u 5 koraka
<SilverSpace> drac0: nicu tableti bas ko gljive
<ivoks> Nakon što je lani tadašnji hrvatski predsjednik Stjepan Mesić posjetio Kubu, hrvatska diplomacija potrudila se umiriti SAD i objasniti kako je posjet beznačajan, kaže se u jednoj od američkih diplomatskih depeša s WikiLeaksa.
<SilverSpace> sutra je mesic kod stakovica
<SilverSpace> nu2
<dinosb> haha, mesic i fidel, bradu pod bradu :)))
<ivoks> http://www.net.hr/sport/page/2010/12/18/0120006.html
<ivoks> dakle, ove odbojkasice...
<SilverSpace> split
<drac0|x100e> fino radi natty, al baterija bas ne :)
<dinosb> Å¡to je s baterijom?
<drac0|x100e> cuga je ovo smech od amd-a
<dinosb> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: printer driver ZM400 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6946.msg29346#msg29346
<drac0|x100e> bit ce dosta
<drac0|x100e> treba oko ubiti
<drac0|x100e> ajte noc
<ivoks> gle...
<ivoks> instalira se i konfigurira u isto vrijeme
<rsedak> ivoks: odbojkasice u minici nemaju ukusa :-)
<rsedak> ili i neznaju pozirati
<ivoks> pa sportasice su
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> pretpostavljam da u virtualnom stroju necu imati 3d
<ivoks> pa samim time niti unity
<rsedak> eto zasto ne volim virtualke :-)
<rsedak> za desktop naravno :)
<rsedak> sve vise vjerujem da je cli bezvremen
<dinosb> rsedak:definitivno :)
<rsedak> umjesto da pojednostavne GUI, smao ga kompliciraju
<obruT> jebemti glupi smarty
 * obruT ce dobit slom zivaca
<dinosb> odoh i ja
<dinosb> laku noc
<rsedak> mir obruT , duboko disi i broji do 10 
<rsedak> a nakon toga pocni lupati glavom o zid :-)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj jos radis :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma radim neki web za alpinisticki odsjek
<SilverSpace> eh
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Development verzija iliti beta testing] Odg: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal  -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6680.msg29347#msg29347
<SilverSpace> noc
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: sK1 Project -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6954.msg29348#msg29348
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-19
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29349#msg29349
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29350#msg29350
<SilverSpace> jel zima
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Apps programiranje -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6956.msg29351#msg29351
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo dropbox cuva sve verzije izmjene nekog dokumenta 30dana
<drac0> dobro jutro
<drac0> zivili
<ivoks> buffalo soldier
<ivoks> dreadlocks rock star
<ivoks> figthing for survival
<ivoks> woyoyoyoyoooyy woyoyoyoyowowoyoyoyo
<drac0> vidim fali ti pljuga/kava kronichno :)
<ivoks> rijetko ja pijem kavu
<drac0> pazi ovo
<drac0> bio vani smrzo se
<drac0> pricao na phone cca 20-25 min
<drac0> baterija otisla samo 1% :)
<drac0> temp baterije 11.5C :D
<drac0> istina je da litijske baterije na niskim temp drze duplo haha :)
<ivoks> cekaj dok skuzi gdje je
<ivoks> kad dodje na sobnu atmosferu
<ivoks> err.. temperaturu
<drac0> dize se polako, sad je 14C
<drac0> sad kad rokne za pola kapaciteta :)
<drac0> btw da izvjestim kanal
<drac0> amd/ati driveri vise nisu prop u nattyu
<drac0> ocito zbog kernela
<ivoks> nda... ona ideja sa virtualizacijom nattya
<ivoks> losa :)
<drac0> da?
<ivoks> da, virtualizirani strojevi nemaju 3D kartice :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, nadogradio natty i radi amd ko blesav
<drac0> ivoks, sta treba ti 3D?
<drac0> to ovako za testirati malo ili ti treba za job
<ivoks> compositni treba
<drac0> i c
<drac0> sve u svemu retardirani amd konacno radi u nattyu
<drac0> out-of-the-box
<ivoks> pa htio sam vidjeti kako radi unity
<drac0> nikakva dodatna instalacija ne treba
<drac0> osim sto je opengl video kita :)
<drac0> al ok
<drac0> ivoks, ok radi s obzirom da je alpha, je da fali hrpa ficura ala docky, ali bude to ovaj sredio
<drac0> znas da je liq koji je napravio docky od nedavno u canonicalu, radi na unityu :)
<ivoks> mene vise brine kaj je pola server teama otislo :)
<drac0> ma da? :)
<drac0> for why?
<ivoks> ostali su u communityu, da
<ivoks> ali ne rade vise za canonical
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> dobar dio ih je otisao u rightscale
<drac0> samo da ne odu u fedoru :)
<drac0> oy dodobas
<ivoks> ma svi ce oni i dalje raditi na server verziji
<ivoks> samo sto ih vise ne placa canonical
<dodobas> oyoy drac0 
<drac0> community je tu, hebes canonical :)
<dodobas> eh drac0 ali tako se ne radi biznis :D
<drac0> dodobas, mislis tako se ne ide u EU :D
<dodobas> ne znam za EU
<ivoks> ?
<drac0> sta ce im ta polovica, ocito su no-good, imaju antu to im dosta :)
<ivoks> dobri su decki bili
<ivoks> jos uvijek jesu :)
<ivoks> a ni ja ne radim za canonical
<ivoks> tak da su sada na istoj razini kao i ja :)
<ivoks> u jednu ruku, super, ubuntu server gradi community, a canonical zaposljava nove ljude
<ivoks> sve skupa = vise ljudi za isti posao
<drac0> al cek ne kuzim, zasto je canonicalu problem staviti dobre developere na platnu listu?
<ivoks> pa nije
<ivoks> nisu oni dobili otkaz
<ivoks> nego su sami odabrali otici u drugu firmu
<ivoks> npr, ovo troje sto je otislo u rightscale, od pocetka su brijali samo na cloud
<drac0> a sta ionako ce se canonical vratiti upravo tom server communityu
<ivoks> i sad su u firmi koja se samo time bavi
<ivoks> sve baziraju na ubuntuu, pa su ovi aktivni i u ubuntu server zajednici
<ivoks> dakle, nista se nije promijenilo
<drac0> mozda malo outsourceinga :)
<ivoks> canonical je uvijek outsourcao poslove
<drac0> sve ostaje u obitlje :)
<drac0> *obitelji
<drac0> to je i posteno
<ivoks> uvijek su davali poslove community clanovima
<drac0> nek open-source zaradi preko njih ako ima priliku
<ivoks> meni bi zivot bio puno laksi da otkantam sve domace i radim samo na onome sto mi canonical outsourca :)
<drac0> nda, baterija je na 18C, jos uvijek isti kapacitet :)
<ivoks> al dugorocno to nije dobro
<drac0> neka, drzi i vrapca i goluba u ruci ;)
<ivoks> e pa... poludit cu
<ivoks> odem na vecernji.hr i ovaj me baci na m.vecernji.hr
<ivoks> gle, mozilla.com i support.mozilla.com na hrvatskom
<ivoks> edo se potrudio
<ivoks> Zgrabite svoj rt i pridružite nam se »
<dodobas> rt?
<ivoks> ticket
<ivoks> Grab your cape and join us »
<ivoks> hahaha
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> nije cape kao rt, vec cape kao ogrtac
<ivoks> kao, super heroji
<dodobas> ili plašt
<ivoks> da, plast
<ivoks> al osim toga, nisam vidio nista drugo
<ivoks> dobra kvaliteta
<ivoks> bolje rt nego rit
<SilverSpace> dodobas: vidim amd sljaka
<dodobas> SilverSpace: da :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<dodobas> drac0 kaze da sljaka :D
<SilverSpace> lalala
<SilverSpace> nisam jos pregledao :)
<drac0> sljaka na nattyu al tek kad nadogradis na ovaj zadnji kernel
<drac0> onda vise cak i nema restricted drivera
<drac0> sve sljaka out-of-the-box
<drj_cro> pozz
<SilverSpace> drac0: koji je to kernel
<SilverSpace> 2.6.37-10
<dodobas> SilverSpace: valjda .36
<dodobas> ili se nutty vec prebacio na .37 iako je jos u RC fazi?
<drac0> SilverSpace, da
<ivoks> pa natty je jos u razvoju
<SilverSpace> dodobas: koliko vidis 2.6.37-10 je u natty
<drac0> dodobas, daleko je to od RC-a :)
<ivoks> kaj asslinux jos nije presao na novi kernel :)
<drac0> lol
<ivoks> mislim, muzike na plavom
<dodobas> ivoks: ja nisam... arch je odavna...
<SilverSpace> grub promjenio pozadinu
<SilverSpace> konacno da su i na to poceli misliti
<drac0> da? - kod mene nista
<drac0> sta je opet danas bio update
<ivoks> pa update je svaki dan
<drac0> ma je ok, al sinoc sam nadogradio tipa oko 12h :)
<dodobas> yaourt -S kernel26-mainline
<SilverSpace> i ja
<drac0> evo kaze nema updatea
<dodobas> i dobijem 2.6.37rc6-1
<ivoks> kaj, yoghurt?
<dodobas> ivoks: znam da ti je zabavno...
<ivoks> sorry, yogurt :)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> dodobas: pa samo vracam istom mjerom :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj je jos crni ili nisi ukljucio da se vidi grub
<dodobas> ja sam se maknuo s ubuntu-desktopa jer su paket bili outdated....
<ivoks> od cega je yaourt skracenica?
<ivoks> yet another...?
<dodobas> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Yaourt
<dodobas> Yet AnOther User Repository Tool.
<ivoks> pa zar nisu slozili rewrite za taj index.php
<dodobas> pa jel nuzno? nije...
<ivoks> Yaourt is an unofficial, unsupported third-party script.
<dodobas> pa sve sto nije u +core+ je unsupported...
<drac0> SilverSpace, klasika crni al u full rezi ekrana? :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: vis ikod mene je reza full ali je podloga od ubuntu ona ljubica
<dodobas> e koliko OIB ima znakova?
<dodobas> 11?
<ivoks> 11
<dodobas> tnx
<drac0> SilverSpace, wow radi i suspend i hibernacija
<SilverSpace> natty rula
<budz0r> lol, asslinux
<SilverSpace> ovaj ivoks se zadnje vrijeme cesto mota oko ass sumljiv mi je :D
<drac0> :D
<drac0> http://youtu.be/epUIRJiYEWo
<budz0r> :D
<sale> budz0r: 8: Undefined index: bookmarks
<sale> Datoteka: /var/www/forum/Themes/default/BoardIndex.template.php (main_above sub template - eval?)
<SilverSpace> bome i drac0 nije daleko od toga 
<sale> Linija: 581
<SilverSpace> aha zaboravih i dodobas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<budz0r> sale: idem bacit oko
<SilverSpace> baci spin
<drac0> SilverSpace, ovo je za tebe ;) http://youtu.be/15S0g8pG6HU
<SilverSpace> drac0: bome skoro da imamoiste brade:)
<drac0> pa kazem ti :D
<drac0> a evo malo i prigodne :) http://youtu.be/23cjXModWpA
<dodobas> SilverSpace: svaka zena ima guzicu... zar to ne znas?
<dodobas> normalno je da se motam oko guzica...
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0> oy hbogner
<SilverSpace> dodobas: koja budaletina
<drac0> jel se javila debela? :D
<hbogner> oy d
<hbogner> drac0, nije, nit mi je bitno da mi se javi :D
<dodobas> e kako je ona debata jucer zavrsila?
<hbogner> javit ce se kad si nabavi laptop, a ovaj vrati frendici :D
<drac0> hbogner, kako nije bitno mozda opet zavaljas 500 zivotinjica :D
<hbogner> drac0, ma kaj god sad bude necu se onoliko muciti
<dodobas> http://www.linuxzasve.com/novost/debata_o_vlasnickom_i_slobodnom_softveru/952
<drac0> dodobas, puca mi kita o tamo nekoj debati, sorry kaj ti to tak moram reci :D
<dodobas> drac0: a zao mi je to moras trpiti bolove zbog tamo neke debate :D
<drac0> :)
<hbogner> lol
<dodobas> mene zanima kako je to na kraju ispalo, neovisno o rezultatu
<budz0r> dodobas: mene isto
<dodobas> koji su im bili argumenti
<dodobas> da vidim jesu li spremi za pridruzivanje 'sekti' ili ne
<dodobas> :D
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, ako ti je ubuntu outdated, sto bi rekao za debian? :)
<SilverSpace> lol hrvatska posla http://is.gd/j0jV2
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: a nista... 'keep pushing guys' :D
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<dodobas> prekrasno http://i.imgur.com/X2FhN.jpg
<dodobas> sigurno ima kozna sjedala :D
<ivoks> Ono što je možda više zabrinjavajuće jest da sa svakom verzijom Ubuntua postaje sve jasnije da je Canonicalov (TM) interes za doprinos otvorenom softveru uglavnom deklarativan.
<ivoks> koji je ovo lik :)
<ivoks> glaskoncila :D
<dodobas> ivoks: gdje si to nasao?
<ivoks> na linuxzasve
<dodobas> linkić... ivoks 
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> http://www.linuxzasve.com/clanak/ubuntu_mozda_je_vrijeme_za_promjene/117
<ivoks> a mislim, ta se teza cesto provlaci
<ivoks> meni je super kako se canonical na to uopce ne obazire
<ivoks> a mozda bi trebao
<dodobas> jel jos uvijek pod napadima oko launchpada?
<ivoks> jer istina je dijametralno suprotna; u svim poslovima koje sam ja radio s njima, uvjet za potpisivanje ugovora s trecom stranom je 'sav kod postaje open source'
<ivoks> znaci, ne izmedju mene i canonicala, vec trece strane, za koju se radi posao
<ivoks> s druge strane, bilo bi lijepo vidjeti source LSI drivera u RHEL-u :)
<dodobas> ivoks: tko zna odakle je to prepisao :)
<ivoks> nego.. uzivajte
<ivoks> sad sam skuzio da su mu skoro svi linkovi potrgani na tom clanku :D
<SilverSpace> tko je to pisao
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> skriva se :)
<ivoks> na pocetku pise kako se trudi biti objektivan
<ivoks> a onda usporedjuje Shuttlewortha s modnim mackom :D
<ivoks> Klijentsku aplikaciju nije moguće instalirati na Fedoru ili Arch, zapravo niti na jednu drugu GNU/Linux distribuciju uključujući i Debian na kojem je Ubuntu baziran.
<ivoks> to kaze za ubuntu one aplikaciju :) koja je open source
<ivoks> koji mulac
<ivoks> cak kasnije i kaze da je open source :D
<dodobas> ubuntuone-client 1.5.1-1 :D
<dodobas> kaze paketni sustav
<dodobas> cak imam i ubuntuone-storage-protocol-bzr Python library for Ubuntu One file storage and sharing service,  bleeding-edge version
<ivoks> Novac ( koji je zaradio prodajom vlasničkog softvera vlastite produkcije ) iza projekta? 
<ivoks> decko je neupucen :) Novac je zaradjen prodajem firme, koja je koristila openssl :)
<ivoks> cak nisu ni razvijali nis, samo su imali dobru ideju kako sve objediniti :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> al vec vidim, debian fanatik
<ivoks> cak ne i debian fanatik, cak i ti su normalniji
<ivoks> ovaj je... hrvat
<ivoks> svetiji i od pape :D
<sale> looool http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGyRVymDBhw
<SilverSpace> sad cu ja kost baciti na twitter
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> vidimo se... uzivajte
<SilverSpace> sale: lol
<dinosb> howdy
<dodobas> howdx
<dinosb> :)
<drac0> ovo je zabrinjavajuce, http://bitURL.net/axau
<drac0> sale, lol ovo mu je malo jacha produkcija :D
<sale> drac0: ma legenda :-)
<drac0> koji kralj :D
<drac0> uni-ball lol
<drac0> because i dont have a cock, it doesnt mean i cant rock :D
<drac0> hahahaaa
<Mmike> hoxdz
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi li nasao gdje 'rezultat' debate?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29352#msg29352
<drac0> sale, :D http://youtu.be/es9bWvI8mkM
<drac0> koji muk, sve gledaju mesicha :)
<hbogner> ja gledam fringe 02x15
<SilverSpace> drac0: koji vrag bi gledao smesica
<obruT> svasta - http://www.rtl2.hr/
<obruT> bas malo gledam, ovaj DomaTv sto krece nakon nove godine, program za zene :P
<SilverSpace> :) pa kad su sve zene u redakciji
<obruT> a i naziv je ono - domatv - zenama je mjesto doma :)
<obruT> bas me zanima kakve ce pizdarije pustat na ovom rtl2
<obruT> inace ne gledam bas tv (cak ni nemam televizor, imam neki usb prijemni tek toliko, da mi htpc osim glazbe i filmova moze pustat i tv program), nije ni cudo obzirom da nema bas nekog pametnog programa
<obruT> jos onaj faking kapital network ima najbolji program, tu i tamo se najde neka zanimljiva emisija :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: imam pitanje flasho sam sad neku glupost na g1 i sad mi se mob nece maknut s onog boot screena jel ima nacin da to kak popravim?(mogu uci u recovery)
<SilverSpace> je to ti :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: ako mozes uci u recovery, onda napravti wipe, pa flashaj ponovno.
<SilverSpace> nonstop mi se rusi flash u chromium
<dinosb> i meni silverspace
<SilverSpace> probao sam razne verzije flasha
<dinosb> silverspace:jel može bit možda da je stvar u zadnjem uptadeu?
<dinosb> krenulo mi je prije dva dana, a neznam koji mu je
<dinosb> updateu*
<SilverSpace> ma ne znam
<Mmike> zakaj chromium koristite?
<dodobas> Mmike: not yet...
<budz0r> ja koristim chrome beta i sasvim sam zadovljan
<drac0> back
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta si flashao?
<drac0> SilverSpace, wipe data + cache i ext
<drac0> izvadi bateriju nakon toga ako ne pomaze, i ponovno
<SilverSpace> drac0: nisam ja
<drac0> SilverSpace, nis te ne kuzim :)
<SilverSpace> ma naletio na netu 
<SilverSpace> pa pitam dali si ti taj majstor :)
<drac0> pojma nemam o cem pricas, cek rootao si phone, frend je rootao nesto, ti si citao na netu da je netko rootao, sta? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zaboravi
<SilverSpace> vidim da ti hladnoca mozak zamrzla:)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> ok je sad vani, -6C
<drac0> cist ugodno, nema vjetra
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta ti ne radi flash u chromiumu, koji flash imas?
<SilverSpace> 10.3.162
<SilverSpace> rusi se cesto
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj koristis chromium?
<SilverSpace> ali to radi i na starijoj verziji
<Mmike> drac0, i ti isto, zakaj koristis chromium?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zato kaj je u repozitoriju
<Mmike> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Mmike> to si stavi u sources list
<Mmike> i instaliraj chrome
<Mmike> meni fakat radi ok
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne radi ti link
<Mmike> nije to link
<Mmike> nego googletov repozitorij
<drac0> Mmike, zato smo mi radi ok kakvo je to pitanje :)
<Mmike> drac0,  kaj ti pricas? :)
<drac0> imas neki link di kaze da je chrome bolji od chromiuma?
<drac0> pa same shit
<Mmike> nemam
<Mmike> al' vidim da chromium ne radi
<Mmike> a meni chrome radi
<Mmike> pa eto
<drac0> je da guta memoriju, al to me ne zdere vise
<drac0> brz je a flash leti, barem kod mene
<drac0> SilverSpace, ista verzija flasha, radi mi super, sve gpu odradjuje, cpu odmara
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> to za mobitele pricate?
<drac0> ma koji vrazji mobitel
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> pricam za mavericka :)
<Mmike> e, pa ok :)
<drac0> lol imam filing ko da smo svi napljugani :D
<drac0> svi nesto kenjaju a nitko nis ne kuzi :)
<drac0> Mmike, cek ti pricas o androidu, tamo koristim dolphin
<drac0> Mmike, koja ti je to verzija chromea?
<Mmike> nene, o desktopu
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ii  google-chrome-beta                   9.0.597.19-r68937       
<SilverSpace> isti kufer spijunski
<drac0> chromium 8.552.224
<drac0> SilverSpace, dobro kazes spijunsko zlo cudoviste
<drac0> kontrolira nas the-all-mighty-google
<drac0> Mmike, daj neki review nabaci, si doma testirao, bolje ti radi chrome od chromiuma iz utuntu repoa?
<SilverSpace> bas se pitam zasto mi u oglasima ponudi ono kaj najvise trazim ili gledam
<drac0> SilverSpace, zato sto je errr ... pametan :D
<rsedak> za sve buduce "nijemce": http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,6354962,00.html
<Neuromanc> :)
<SilverSpace> spijunsko smetje
<rsedak> onaj gore link kaze "nedobro"
<Neuromanc> ja volim da mi u oglasima ponude ono sto me zanima
<SilverSpace> rsedak: zasto 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjWCcJ-sY4E
<rsedak> SilverSpace: pa ko se namjerava ici u njemacku biti posloprimac situacija je ista ko i kod nas, smao n aprivremeni ugovor i po mogucnisti za sto manje para
<Mmike> drac0, nisam probavao opce chromium
<Mmike> chrome mi radi
<drac0> Mmike, pa sta onda kenjash, sorry kaj ti to tak moram reci :)
<drac0> rsedak, kazem ovisi o jobu, frend radi u branderu, odrzava server+jos svasta, minken, placa 4k euros, kad plati stanarinu, rezije, klopu + ostalo, ostane mu 1.6k+ euros, 
<Mmike> drac0, pa, imam gigu prometa pa mi ne smeta, a i zgodno mi je da se ono vrijeme stalno updateira
<drac0> uglavnom €1k mu ostane da posalje doma recimo
<Mmike> plus, IMAP IDLE koristim pa vidim odmah mail
<Mmike> i tak
<drac0> Mmike, a to ok, a ovo za update sta stalno lurkas kad ce nesto novo :)
<rsedak> drac0: nije lose
<rsedak> ali to je minken (mada i tamo imam ekipu neinformaticare
<Neuromanc> eto takvo nesto bi bilo ok
<rsedak> ja bi radie Gratz ako mogu birati :-)
<drac0> rsedak, nije svima tako, jasno, al prosjecna placa u bavarskoj je €2.6k
<Neuromanc> meni minken ok
<drac0> minken je fantazija
<Mmike> drac0, prosjecna placa u hr je koliko?
 * Mmike radio pol godine u Gratzu
<Mmike> najdosadniji grad ikad
<SilverSpace> ff rad i sad odlicno
<drac0> stuttgart-berlin-frankfurt-hamburg gola kita naspram minkena, zakon je grad i sve tamo, bogati su, ne kurche se, vrijedni su i NE osjete recesiju
<Neuromanc> u hrvatskoj 700€
<Neuromanc> dosada mi ne bi smetala
<Neuromanc> hocu samo apre
<drac0> :)
<Neuromanc> pare
<Neuromanc> i net link, a to je cheap tamo
<Neuromanc> krevet, kupaonica, malo klošpe
<Neuromanc> klope
<drac0> stanovi u biti nisu toliko skupi koliko se o tome prica u hr
<drac0> rub minkena, 10min autom do centra, 45 kvadrata sa podzemnom garazom i svojom shupom, €400
<drac0> bez rezija naravno
<rsedak> minken je grad samaca :-) znaci zena ko u pirci :-)
<rsedak> prici
<drac0> tako je :D
<drac0> pola ih je arapa i crnkinja pa ti vidi :D
<Neuromanc> draco u taj stans tanu bar 4 cimera bez problema
<rsedak> imam poznanicu koja je tamo bila tri godine prije nego se vratila odoma u Zg
<drac0> Neuromanc, bolje 4 cimerice ;)
<rsedak> drac0: pazi da mu zen ane procita tvoj "nagovor" :-9
<rsedak> nebu ga pustila u minken:-)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> aha pardon Neuromanc, 4 cimera rekoh ;)
<rsedak> :-)
<Neuromanc> daco bolje cimeri, bili bi uredniji i jeftiniji;)
<Neuromanc> osim toga zene koje skupa zive zbog hormonskog utjecaja jedne na drugu imaju poslije nekog vremena mengu u isto vrijeme
<rsedak> a i nebi noga svaku viken ici kuci :-) pa bi se jedan vikend odmarao 
<Neuromanc> nitko ne zeli biti u prostoriji s 4 zene s pmsom
<drac0> Neuromanc, lol :D
<drac0> istina, radije s 4 pit bulla
<Neuromanc> radije
 * drac0 ide zdrmati najsladju nedjeljnu popodnevnu kavu
 * rsedak stigli gosti
<drac0> finest liquid organic suspension ever devised :)
<hbogner> stiglo maslinovo ulje :D
<dinosb> možda je kasno za reci, ali meni chromium sada radi ok...
<dinosb> :)
<SilverSpace> nikad nije kasno
<Neuromanc> ma kasno je za svew
<Neuromanc> ;(
<drac0|x100e> SilverSpace, evo grub dobio pozadinu :)
<SilverSpace> kaj nadogradnja
<drac0|x100e> ne, reboot :)
<drac0|x100e> al jos ne vjerujem da radi amd
<drac0|x100e> 2.6.37 ispravlja vsync tearing
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0|x100e> al to ne znaci da amd i dalje nije smeche
<dinosb> :)
<SilverSpace> :) yes
<Neuromanc> amd i linux su se nekad jaaaaaaaaako voljeli...
<drac0|x100e> nekad :)
<SilverSpace> danas
<drac0|x100e> Natty x86: Linux 2.6.37-10-generic-pae |  AMD Athlon(tm) Neo Processor MV-40 800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 1596.03 | Mem: 3568/3764M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 77.19G Free: 70.72G | Procs: 127 | Uptime: 15 mins 39 secs  | Load: 1.33 0.85 0.58  | Vpenis: 156.2 cm | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] @ 1366x768 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | wlan0: In: 15.66M Out: 0.49M 
<drac0|x100e> ne kuzi temp dammit
<drac0|x100e> proc se kuri na 60C
<drac0|x100e> a netbook :)
<drac0|x100e> smeche
<Mmike> drac0, to si meto kernel rukom?
<Mmike> Neuromanc, neznam, ja sam popizdio u grazu, iako sam svaki vikend bio u zagrebu.
<drac0|x100e> to je default na instalaciji
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> .37?
<Mmike> pa di ja zivim :)
<drac0|x100e> da :)
<Mmike> ja sam na .32
<drac0|x100e> Mmike, natty
<drac0|x100e> Mmike, lucid?
<SilverSpace> drac0|x100e: jel to 32bitni
<drac0|x100e> da
<drac0|x100e> radi i 64bitni da ovom procu, al nekako sporo :)
<drac0|x100e> 32bit radi stvarno ok, leti sistem
<SilverSpace> gledam kernel -pae
<drac0|x100e> samo da nije ta grafa i da se djubre ne grije toliko
<drac0|x100e> da, to je default opalio
<SilverSpace> 4Gram
<drac0|x100e> physical adress extension
<drac0|x100e> bilo je 2 gige
<drac0|x100e> jos sam tutnuo 2 za potrebe testiranja
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj nije -pae defaultni 32bitni kernel?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne
<SilverSpace> samo ako imas 4G
<hbogner> jebem ti zene kako su to glupa stvorenja
<drac0|x100e> evo debele :D
<hbogner> ma ne
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Test] Novi -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6957.msg29353#msg29353
<hbogner> mjesec dana ne zelim reci curi di idemo za novu godinu, i sad se frendica koja zna izlane
<hbogner> koja glupaca
<hbogner> aaarhg
<hbogner> jebem ti iznenadjenja i sve
<drac0|x100e> hebo sve, odoh van s psetom na zimu, l8r ...
<Neuromanc> hbogner welcome to the real world:)
<hbogner> pa pola zena treba pobit
<hbogner> nisu za nist sposobne
<hbogner> nezna usta drzat zatvorena, u 3 pikse marmelade
<Mmike> hbogner, tajna nije tajna ako za nju zna vise od jedne osobe :0
<Mmike> hbogner, a di idete? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> trebali smo u bratislavu
<hbogner> ali sad mi se vise neide
<dinosb> :/
<Neuromanc> hbogner a muski su kao bolji:)?
<hbogner> Neuromanc, muskom mogu noge strgat bez gruznje savjesti
<dodobas> ja sam bar iskren...
<dodobas> na pitanje 'gdje me vodis za novu'
<dodobas> ja idem u krevet a ti kamo zelis...
<hbogner> lol dodobas 
<Neuromanc> pametno
<obruT> ovaj mysql je u kurcu
<HmmZ0r> dobar je za 3 reda
<obruT> pa uopce ga ne jebe referencijalni integritet
<obruT> barem ne koriseci myisam..
<dodobas> reporter pita mysql 'kakva je vasa implementacija refercijelnog integriteta'
<dodobas> mysql odgovara 'refer.... sta?'
<dodobas> 'imas tablice i imas podatke' sto ce ti vise...
<dodobas> pazi ovo 
<dodobas> http://www.conceivablytech.com/4679/products/the-best-html5-game-yet-a-threat-to-flash/
<Neuromanc> lol sta ste svi napali oraclovu bazu
<SilverSpace> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=879168
<drac0> SilverSpace, kad ce 2.3 za legenda?
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://www.appbrain.com/app/screen-filter/com.haxor
<rsedak> Neuromanc: ping
<Neuromanc> rsedak pong
<SilverSpace> drac0: za sto je ovaj app
<drac0> SilverSpace, pa pise ti, zatamni ekran do ibera :)
<HmmZ0r> jel ima digital scale app ? :)
<HmmZ0r> to mi fora kod gayphona
<drac0> SilverSpace, LG optimus X2 samo €550 :D
<rsedak> Neuromanc: da sad skocim samo ti dati cd?
<SilverSpace> drac0: pa zato i pitam bezveze
<SilverSpace> samo
<HmmZ0r> hebote ovaj Assange ide onom : "Pa nemoj da svrsis u mene ?" "Nego dje cu, u sebe? " :_)
<rsedak> HmmZ0r: svatko se zabavlja na svoj nacin
<HmmZ0r> ma izmisljotina ;)
<HmmZ0r> isto kao ona da u kiosku ispred crkve radi zena koja busi kurtone sa iglicom :)
<Neuromanc> roby a budemo rijesili cd, polako:)
<HmmZ0r> "tup, tri hrvata, tup jos tri hrvata ..."
<Neuromanc> najhladniji dan u godini je
<Neuromanc> budemo to nekad uspput rijesili
<rsedak> Ma imam jos dva cd-a koja zelim "uvaliti" :-)
<rsedak> evo me na trenutak :-)
<Neuromanc> hehe
<Neuromanc> ovo je bilo brzo
<rsedak> ovo je bio brzi DCC :-)
<Neuromanc> btw borimo se s dorijanovom temperaturom, 38,6 a vec je 2 dana na antibioticima...
<rsedak> huh
<Neuromanc> tak da sorry kaj te nisam zvao unutra, bolje da ne nosis doma ma sta bilo
<rsedak> drzim fige da mu padne temperatura
<Neuromanc> fala
<rsedak> sve je pet, hvala sto mislis na mene i moje
<Neuromanc> ma s njih troje rijetko u ovo doba godine da su svi zdravi
<rsedak> :-) jesmo privatizirali kanal :_)
<Neuromanc> Dora je taman petak isla prvi dan u vrtic poslije bolovanja, Dorijan prvi dan na bolovanju
<rsedak> pa i meni ce tako biti uskoro :- sljedece godine kad Gabriel nebude imao majcin imunitet :-)
<rsedak> sada budu imali priliku kompilirati ova dva CD-a :-)
<Neuromanc> a na sok od narance sam iih natjerao tako sto im inace nisam dao za kompjuter...
<hbogner> vas dvojica ste stvarno blizu
<hbogner> 3:20
<rsedak> hbogner: prek plota
<hbogner> he he he
<rsedak> samo dignes pogled preko zivice i vidis jel susjed na IRC-u :-)
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> da, prozor iiza ledja mi je prema njihovoj strani:)
<Neuromanc> s dalekozorom moze uzivo citati kaj pisem:)
<Neuromanc> ne mora niti na kanal:)
<HmmZ0r> nadam se da imas zavjese
<HmmZ0r> :)
<drac0|x100e> lol
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: kaj idete na kanal pecat? :)
<SilverSpace> ili klizat
<dinosb> :)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: je po rijecici Jelenskoj :-)
<rsedak> ona ide po sres OPopovace (u prosirenom smislu mjesta)
<rsedak> s/sres/sred
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Konfiguracija Grub-a -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6950.msg29354#msg29354
<Neuromanc> samo sanjkat
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0|x100e> SilverSpace, natty, jel imas gore u panelu opcije prozora?
<SilverSpace> di
<HmmZ0r> gore u panelu
<HmmZ0r> :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<HmmZ0r> znas kako ide ona stara hrvatska
<HmmZ0r> "Eo me za po ure" rece sanader na letu za Washington
<SilverSpace> drac0|x100e: ako mislis na File Edit ....
<SilverSpace> moras misa postaviti na panel
<dinosb> FAQ:cemu sluzi internet explorer?
<dinosb> reply:da skineš drugi browser
<dinosb> :))))))
<dinosb> lol
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQsBWSYoEUc&feature=related
<Neuromanc> :)
<drac0|x100e> SilverSpace, da na to mislim :)
<drac0|x100e> dinosb, upjavo to :D
 * drac0|x100e misli da se ovaj natty polako pretvara u maccish ljuk
<rsedak> "Vrata kroz koja je sproveden Ivo Sanader u Saltzburgu su postala turisticka atrakcija" :-) Pomazimo Austrijski turizam :-))
<drac0|x100e> lol
<drac0|x100e> horde novinara kampiraju ispred tih vrata :)
<dinosb> :)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=RCSuperPowers#grid/uploads
<SilverSpace> idesh
<SilverSpace> koje budale http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=RCSuperPowers#p/u/2/4HGmoxotBi8
<drac0|x100e> SilverSpace, si probao opaliti system testing :)
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> zast
<drac0|x100e> ubio mi sistem :)
<drac0|x100e> morao na reboot
<SilverSpace> sevo sad cu ja
<Neuromanc> zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> evo*
<SilverSpace> Timing cached reads = 1112.02 MB/sec
<SilverSpace> Timing buffered disk reads = 134.22 MB/sec
<drac0> evo opet :)
<SilverSpace> di pukne
<drac0> na pocetku :)
<drac0> cim okines sudo nesto izvrti i bum
<SilverSpace> proso test do kraja bez problema
<drac0> prvo testira zvuk sta ne
<drac0> nda hda intel :)
<SilverSpace> disk
<drac0> intel + amd
<drac0> ne ide zajedno :D
<drac0|x100e> prosao nakon 3. pokusaja
<drac0|x100e> al sto je zanimljivo, rade ama bas sve Fn tipke
<SilverSpace> i meni
<drac0|x100e> sve u svemu za alphu ovo radi ludnica
<drac0|x100e> al ok tek sada ce krenuti buildanje zesce
<drac0|x100e> pa ce biti svega :)
<SilverSpace> da bit ce tu jos svega
<drac0|x100e> unity mi za prvu roku odlicno izgleda/radi
<SilverSpace> koncept mi se svida
 * drac0|x100e si mora nabaviti neki ultra portabilni arm/tegra2 lap
<SilverSpace> drac0|x100e: treba pricekat
<drac0|x100e> hebate samo cekamo :)
<SilverSpace> neki tablet di ce se moc ugurat natty
<drac0|x100e> ne bi se bunio niti na neki ok tablet iako me nisu ocarali
<drac0|x100e> radije bi neko malo besumno djubre od lapa na arm-u
<drac0|x100e> ovaj thinkpad se kuruzi, kad ce vise pokazati taj mali netbook na arm-u
<SilverSpace> lap imam 
<drac0|x100e> to ce biti neka ubojica, kazu 8mm debljine, pasivno hladjenje i tko zna sto jos ...
<SilverSpace> ali za po krevetu ne bi bio losh tablet 7"
<drac0|x100e> za po krevetu lol :D
<drac0|x100e> previse se grije ovo amd smeche za 800 pishljivih mhz :/
<drac0|x100e> pas mather moj nikad prezaljeni p3 1.3ghz se manje grijao
<drac0|x100e> to su bili procevi
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://twitpic.com/3hhf8p
<SilverSpace> :) bemti
<drac0|x100e> vec su ga slozili
<drac0|x100e> sad ce testiranja 2-3 tjedna mozda manje i vani je custom rom
<drac0|x100e> al 2.3.1
<drac0|x100e> :)
<obruT> jel tko kuzi doctrine ? (PHP ORM)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=RCSuperPowers#p/u/2/4HGmoxotBi8
<sale> drac0|x100e: takoder jedna od boljih stvari :-) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbAJivTHPoQ
<ivoks> jos ce me nagovorit da stavim natty na ovaj stroj
<ivoks> ah, what the heck
<HmmZ0r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCcTGdw0FGI :))
<ivoks> ionako ga planiram zgazit i ponovno slozit, bez btrfsa
<HmmZ0r> najace bozicno za mailove :)
<ivoks> nda, idem se upgrejdat
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9wktSQdyaE
<ivoks> 800W
<ivoks> pa dobre su te jegulje
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWFN1PjN1to
<ivoks> Drazen would score 40 tonight
<CrazyLemon> i would? :D
<CrazyLemon> ah..petrović legenda :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/paris-hilton-predstavila-vlastitu-motoristicku-momcad/912482/?secId=79&foto=7
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> haha predobro:
<drac0> sale, ma sve sam ih pregledao danas lol :D
<ivoks> http://img.uphaa.com/uploads/458/AmazingAndStrangePaintJobCar.jpg
<drac0> dobra :)
<drac0> daklem 5 sekundi shutdown stroja, doslovce!
<ivoks> bas nadogradjujem x200s na natty
<ivoks> ak ne radi, ceka me duga noc u uredu :)
<drac0> lol
<drac0> ma radit ce
<drac0> to uopce jos nije alpha
<drac0> pa sve radi
<drac0> ok skoro pa sve radi
<SilverSpace> drac0: da gasi se expresno
<ivoks> mora raditi spajanje preko USB-a i telefona
<ivoks> i temrinal, te ssh
<ivoks> i VPN u NM-u
<SilverSpace> radi
<drac0> to sve radi
<drac0> ok nisam probao vpn
<drac0> ivoks, do not install it on production machines ;)
<ivoks> da da 
<ivoks> instalirat cu si sve sto imam i u VM
<ivoks> pa cu sloziti apt-proxy
<ivoks> i onda prvo napraviti nadogradnju u VM-u, pa ako je sve ok, i na laptopu
<drac0> hmm vis ideje
<ivoks> sutra mi je ured, privremeno, kod automehanicara :)
<drac0> haha :)
<ivoks> ima struju i kavu, a sve ostalo cu donijeti sam; laptop i mobitel
<ivoks> struja mi treba ako servis potraje duze od 8h :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Test] Odg: Novi -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6957.msg29355#msg29355
<drac0> pazi ovu ekipu :)
<SilverSpace> svi splichani
<drac0> malnar reche da je split shupak hrvatske
<drac0> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: više BT mikrofona na jedan BT dongle -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6955.msg29356#msg29356
<ivoks> humbe bundle zaradio milijon dolara
<ivoks> humble
<ivoks> btw... arhiva ce privremeno biti down, na minutu-dvije
<ivoks> skupa s portalom i svime :)
<ivoks> ne, btrfs nije neka sreca
<ivoks> naletim na iowait non-stop
<drac0> hmm vidis mogao bi probati bas btrfs
<ivoks> nemoj :)
<SilverSpace> medvescak se pojacao jos jednim napadacem
<drac0> imam tu neki diskich :)
<drac0> ivoks, sto ne? :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, puni su ko brod, cim spushe tekmu odma idu u nabavku ...
<SilverSpace> necu ih golovi
<SilverSpace> dobro igraju 
<drac0> ivoks, sta bi sa btrfs, nekidan si ga hvalio
<drac0> jel to sposobno vec drzati neki OS gore il jos too early
<ivoks> pa meni je laptop na njemu
<ivoks> al evo, nadogradnja na natty se vuce
<ivoks> ne znam... na mahove je super
<ivoks> a na mahove je grozan
<drac0> hmm da
<drac0> to vec dugo imas tako ili ...
<ivoks> pa da...
<ivoks> ne znam, dobar je bio samo nakon instalacije 
<ivoks> mislio sam da je mozda do ecyptfsa
<ivoks> al evo, sad sve radi na /, pa se teli
<drac0> a u cem je grozan, citanje malih fileova, cache, random, stavec
<ivoks> random brijem
<drac0> bas cu probati :)
<drac0> kako si to opalio, iz alternate instalacije il klasica mkfs bla bla
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<ivoks> mislim da se moze migrirati sa ext3/4 na btrfs
<drac0> bit ce da je mkfs, ne sjecam se opcije u alternate da ima btrfs ...
<drac0> a vis i to isto
<SilverSpace> ima natty
<drac0> SilverSpace, natty alternate?
<SilverSpace> desktop
<drac0> ma da, nisam skuzio
<drac0> butter F S
<drac0> Snapshots (writeable, copy-on-write copies of subvolumes)
<drac0> In-place conversion (with rollback) from ext3/4 to Btrfs
<drac0> Btrfs, when complete, is expected to offer a feature set comparable to ZFS
<SilverSpace> mjesecina pici, najbolje skijanje ikad po mjesecini
<drac0> SilverSpace, na kakvom si ti sad skijanju? :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: kao balavac smo skijali ekipa 
<SilverSpace> po brdima za vrijeme mjesecine
<SilverSpace> inace mi sestricna radla u austriji u tvornici skija blitzardski
<drac0> ma da, zakon :)
<drac0> jes se polomio koji put? :)
<SilverSpace> ne bas ali je par puta bilo gadno
<SilverSpace> znas one betonske cjevi 
<drac0> da
<SilverSpace> 50-60cm
<SilverSpace> napadao snjeg i ja se spustio i nisam vidio pa mi jedna skija uletela unutra 
<SilverSpace> tako da mi je se don don odljepio od pancerice
<SilverSpace> raskrecio sam se bolje nego balerina napravio spagu  tjedan dana nisam isao u skolu
<drac0> ides :D
<drac0> mogao si dobro najezhiti :)
<SilverSpace> i jednom po mjesecini
<SilverSpace> zaletio se u hrpu snjega tak da me se nije vidlo van
<drac0> ludjak
<SilverSpace> inace meni i braticu najveci gust nam se bilo kroz sumu prepeljat 
<SilverSpace> jednom bratic na drvetu zavrsio
<SilverSpace> pjesacili 4km da bi se jednom spustili
<SilverSpace> vise puta su mi se hlace smrzle da ih nisam mogao svuc
<SilverSpace> stara me par puta premlatila zbog toga
<drac0> ides, to je gusht
<drac0> kroz sumu
<drac0> a ovo s hlacama mi se dogodilo jednom
<SilverSpace> bratic i ja smo zivjeli na skijama 
<SilverSpace> dok god je bilo snjega
<Mmike> Doso mi update neki za androida
<SilverSpace> da da
<SilverSpace> to su najavili 
<SilverSpace> prosli tjedan
<drac0> 2.2.1
<drac0> pih :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, veli cura da joj bolje radi od kad ne koristi task killer
<drac0> see :)
<Mmike> a, sto bi dobroga trebao imati 2.2.1?
<drac0> minor changes
<drac0> bome idem ubit oko
<drac0> ajte noc ekipica
<SilverSpace> odoh i ja LN
<Vlado9A3CY> ln svima ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-12
<ivoks> Below you will find your additional IP address added to
<ivoks> the server EX 6
<ivoks> yay!
<Mmike> materkakmerukebole
<ivoks> da ne mozes ni space stisnut?
<Mmike> jedva
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> pa od ceg?
<Mmike> pa od kartinga :)
<ivoks> p..sy
<Mmike> eh, vidio bih tebe :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: to ti je jel si se naviko igrat na kompu sa sve auto :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, slobodno i ti dodjes :)
<Mmike> ja sam debel, pa mi je malo tesko
<Mmike> uc i izac
<Mmike> a i losije vuce auto :)
<Mmike> iako u zavojima bolje lezi
<Mmike> iako, opet, proklizava preko nosa cesto
<Mmike> ma, super je to :)
<Mmike> trebate probat ako niste
<drj_cro> pa morat cem jednom
<dodobas> ivoks: jesi slozio vkvm ?
<ivoks> dodobas: nisam se igrao s tim, to mi je sad produkcijski stroj :)
<dodobas> vidio sam neki IO perforamnace chart... za kre-a
<dodobas> nekoliko puta brze..
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ne znam odakle mu ideja da je xen brzi od obicnog hardvera
<ivoks> naime, to se moze sloziti, ali ono... to je ko nosql; podaci nisu nigdje zapisani
<dodobas> eventually consistent... ako prdne prdne... :)
<Mmike> nosql != mongodb
<Mmike> redis = nosql, pa podaci JESU zapisani :)
<dodobas> evo opet ovog nevjernika...
<dodobas> iš...
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> nisam nevjernik, neg znam iz prakse ;)
<drj_cro> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ti si iso to u praksi primjenit...
<dodobas> ko sto krscani primjenjuju 10 zapovjedi.. ili 15 po mel brooksu :D
<ivoks> koje odusevljenje
<ivoks> pa mogu capuccino napraviti s ovim aparatom za kavu :)
<Mmike> nemrem salicu s kavom dic kak me ruke boel
<jelly> ivoks: mozda ak stavis SSD backend za Xen!
<ivoks> mozda.
<dodobas> ili ako napravis FS od memcache klustera...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa koliko si ti to vozio 
<jelly> ili battery backed DRAM disk
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, 10 minuta ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebate daj malo vjezbaj :)
<SilverSpace> kilav si
<SilverSpace> :))
<Mmike> SilverSpace, buahahaha
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj probaj ti, da te vidim :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> eto ti na
<Mmike> likovi imaju 2 memcacheda, po roundrobinu
<Mmike> i cude se kak im podaci ne stimaju :)
<Mmike> a lijepo im kazes - jedan apache jedan memcached
<Mmike> al' ne :) 
<ivoks> mamu mu
<ivoks> [10126.803322] gnome-terminal[2204]: segfault at 7f17c582bd75 ip 00007f17c66c78af sp 00007fffa22367d0 error 7 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.3000.0[7f17c668f000+4e000]
<ivoks> pobio mi terminale
 * ivoks se klanja screenu
<jelly> DBA - debel, bahat, arogantan
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> =Cacic
<jelly> ivoks: kad to meni napravi Konsole, odma iz muke ubijem cijele Xe tako da mi se restorea stari session sa terminalima di koji treba biti
<jelly> SilverSpace: jok, nije on DBA
<jelly> on je vise MBA
<jelly> mali, 
<ivoks> mnogo bahat i arogantan
<jelly> ipak su DBA nekakve tehnoloske face
<SilverSpace> :) da imaju tehnologiju kako ukrasti
<Mmike> sam sebi sam smijesan
<Mmike> namazao sam si ruke (oko lakta s unutarnje strane) s deep reliefom :)
<ivoks> Ja nisam glup, ja sam pametniji od svih vas i vaših šefova. Ja sam vama proizvod. Ja vama pomažem da vam povećavam tiraže. Nemojte zato mirno gledat kako me netko želi ubit. Pa nismo mi ti koji ih mlatimo
<ivoks> kaze Mamic
<ivoks> ova je najbolja
<ivoks> Alkohol ne podnosim, ali ga pijem zbog vas.
<ivoks> rm -rf *
<ivoks> tko ga hebe
<Mmike> zasto mysql ne logira defaultno u /var/log/mysql ?
<Mmike> nego tamo stavlja binlogove i ina sranja?
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/385164_236068113129723_107861655950370_547865_158550087_n.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi ti rooto svoj mobitel?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam legenda
<ivoks> ak ja danas ne poludim
<ivoks> "Ovo je pres konferencija za novinare. Možete sudjelovati, ali ne na ovakav način. Vi ste bezobrazni. Magarac jedan, ti moli Boga da sam ja u Dinamu, jer kad odem odavde prebit ću te kao mačku", poručio je Danijelu Hrnjaku, vođi Udruge navijača Dinama.
<jelly> i sad fino tužiš ga za prijetnju pa da vidi
<jelly> i tako svaki put kad izlane glupost
<ivoks> al prije toga je njemu taj lik rekao 'ode glava'
<ivoks> :D
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> ivoks: onda mu tak i treba, mulac 
<jelly> brijem da bi se tog Mamića bez problema dalo nakuškat da kaže krivu stvar
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa platio je vec oko 100 000eura za jezik
<jelly> i još par puta
<SilverSpace> Restoran Gladne Oči
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kazu da je tu odlican rostilj
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> ne vise
<Mmike> solidno nelos, al' pero zdero je bolji
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta se ti pacas u rostilj :P :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :P
<SilverSpace> nostalgija
<obruT> :)
<obruT> ja sam jucer malo cugnuo ruma s Mauricijusa, al malo ! valjda me nece copit :P
<jelly-home> jucer...?
<obruT> sinoc
<obruT> jel tko kupovao kakav trosjed koji se moze razvuci za spavanac ? ne bi se koristio svakodnevno nego samo kad dodju gosti...
<jelly-home> i kaj bi te trebalo copit nakon 24 sata
<obruT> ne bi kroz 24h, ali kroz dan-dva...
<obruT> no pazim se inace pa ne bi trebao
<jelly-home> ne, mislim, nemam pojma _kakvu tocno_ nuspojavu ocekujes?
<obruT> aha ! :) napad gihta :)
<jelly-home> e!
<obruT> ma mislio sam da si mozda povezao jer Silver i ja imamo problema s gihtom pa je ovo bilo nadovezano na pricu :)
<obruT> jer, ne smijemo ni stvari s rostilja pogotovo ne preferirane u gladnim ocima :)
<obruT> otud se i pokrenula prica :)
<obruT> a kad smo vec kod jela i toga, jel konzumiras quinou ?
<SilverSpace> :=)
<SilverSpace> quinou*
<SilverSpace> jel tko probao askorbat
<obruT> quinoa rulez... jeo ju u Boliviji dok sam bio, (tek) nedavno skuzio da ima kod nas za kupit...
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma sestra te stvari kuha cesto 
<obruT> askorbat ? sto to nije sastojak namirnice/vitamini nesto ?
<SilverSpace> i radi popecke 
<obruT> jucer cura napravila popecke od quinoe, prefini bili
<SilverSpace> sestra radila od bulgurma
<SilverSpace> tak nekak
<jelly-home> askorbat je nesto (obicno neka sol) askorbinske kiseline.  Inace konzervansa i antioksidansa i vitamina (C).
<SilverSpace> nemam ni pojma kaj je to
<SilverSpace> vitamin c
<SilverSpace> pravi jedini koje tjelo asorbira
<jelly-home> zapravo ne, kelati (jel se to tak veli na hrvatskom?) se bolje resorbiraju
<jelly-home> chelati?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> od ask. kiseline po tezini dobis manje upotrebljivog vit. C
<ivoks> djeca se sanjkaju u trogiru
<ivoks> a mi? sta mi radimo? ne nosimo ni jakne
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_C_megadosage#Gout
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00449/TUCA_449637S0.jpg
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.mandragora.hr/site/novosti/162-sodium-askorbat.html
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kaj ti znas o tome 
<jelly-home> nis, samo sam se interesirao o upotrebi velikih doza vitamina c
<ivoks> iem doma
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi li koju jos knjigu kupio
<SilverSpace> ""
<obruT> zanimljivo rjesenje, ak kupujete trosjed na kojem bi ponekad netko spavao :) http://www.colombo907.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=56&Itemid=57&lang=en
<SilverSpace> oo tri :)
<SilverSpace> nije dugo trebalo http://www.jutarnji.hr/radimir-cacic--nova-afera--coning-dobio-je-od-croatia-osiguranja-4-mil--kuna-kredita/993165/
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-13
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<MmikeDOMA> Od kolege sistemca u porno-svijetu stari koristi ubuntu
<MmikeDOMA> Veli lik da nije mogo k sebi doc kad si je stari sam upgradeirao ubuntu :)
<dodobas> :D
<drj_cro> pa i moj si je stari sam upgrejadao ubuntu,al ne zato kaj zna vec zato kaj mu je neki vrag iskocio na ekran i on kliknuo ok
<calmpitbull> rofl
<MmikeDOMA> a tak je i ovaj bvaljda :)
<dodobas> pa je li moguce -> http://is.gd/iCadKg
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> archlinux FTW 
<dodobas> :D
<MmikeDOMA> nda
<MmikeDOMA> jedino, da je gnoma3 default, onda bi brijem bilo jos gore
<dodobas> Mmike: you'll take your habits, to your grave :D
<jelly> dodobas: DistroWatch broji samo glasove onih koji eksplicitno ž€le glasati
<jelly> a lik koji drži Mint nagovara korisnike da glasaju 
<jelly> mislim mogao bi prijaviti ~300 Debian makinja gore, al čemu
<dodobas> jelly: well, to pokazuje koliko je Debian zajednica inertna...
<jelly> ne, to pokazuje koliko mi u životu znači DistroWatch
<Mmike> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+mint&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<jelly> s tim da pod "mint" imaš hrpu nerelevantnih članaka
<jelly> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+mint+linux%2C+debian&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<jelly> znači pretrage za ubuntu su u laganom padu od 2008
<jelly> pretrage za debian su u padu oduvijek :-)
<jelly> wtf je "10712 Zagreb PKP" http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=RC035019210HK&Submit=Submit
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> mutavo srce i drzava i joj...
<ivoks> naravno da ovo malo unizg malo ne radi probleme
<ivoks> odredjena institucija narucila vizitke sa @domena.unizg.hr
<ivoks> mailovima
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> i sad mene traze da otvorim te mailove
<ivoks> jer su potrosili novce
<ivoks> i sad ti njima objasni
<ivoks> ma poslat cu im mail
<ivoks> nisu normalni
<ivoks> zeli li netko biti u cc-u?
<ivoks> i da ih potpisem
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ja ja :)
<drj_cro> mislim stvarno ivoks pa kak to nemres napravit
<ivoks> ma ne krivim ja ove koji su napravili vizitke
<ivoks> to je sasvim logicna greska
<ivoks> koju su svi mogli predvidjeti
<ivoks> moras bi mulac i donijeti odluku da web stranice moraju biti domena.unizg.hr, ali mail adrese ne smiju
<ivoks> i jos biti takvo djubre i ne dati tu domenu na upravljanje samim institucijama
<ivoks> ne da su brendirali sveuciliste, nego su potrgali brend sveucilista i institucija
<Mmike> meni zanimljivo kak nitko iz srca/carneta nece pricati o tome :)
<Mmike> najvise sam dobio od frendice u srcu koja je rekla: ma, idijoti. Kad vidis cija je to ideja ,jasno ti je. Hajdmo, pliz, ne o tome, molim te.
<jelly> ivoks: cek, zasto _ne smiju_ mail adrese tj. zasto ti jednostavno ne sloze MX?
<ivoks> jelly: dobro pitanje, nisam to niti pitao
<ivoks> jelly: pretpostavio sam da ono 'necemo raditi promjenu mail adresa' znaci da to nece raditi :)
<jelly> pa dobro, ali dodati jos jednu domenu kao local na postfix je skoro trivijalno
<jelly> s tvoje strane.  A sa strane unizg.hr samo trebaju podesiti MX zapise 
<jelly> ma mislim...
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> ali ono...
<ivoks> KAJ TO NISU SVE ODMAH TAKO NAPRAVILI?!
<jelly> nije problem tehnicke prirode, to je jasno
<ivoks> nego, malo cete imati ovako, malo onako i svi cemo se smijati samima sebi kak smo mutavi
<jelly> trebali su delegirati DNS za ustanova.unizg.hr i mirna bosna
<Mmike> chrome je los s proxyjima
<Mmike> uvijek uzima postavke od sustava
<jelly> Mmike: a otkud bi trebao uzimati
<Mmike> iz sebe
<Mmike> kak firefox to lijepo ima
<jelly> aha, hoces reci da ne mozes overrideati env. varijable?
<Mmike> a vjerojatno mozes nekim --ovo--ono
<ivoks> ni ENV nije vise sto je nakad bio :)
<ivoks> sad citaju iz dconfa :D
<ivoks> (naravno, karikiram, ali to uopce nije SF vec sasvim realna mogucnost)
<jelly> nemam pojma ni sto je dconf :-|
<ivoks> zamjena za gconf
<ivoks> promijenili su ime kako bi ga i KDE mogao koristiti :D
<ivoks> al u principu ista stvar
<ivoks> + jos nesto ultra super...
<ivoks> dconf vise nije XML
<ivoks> nego binary :D
<ivoks> hello windows registry
<ivoks> 16 godina nakon sto smo se smijali windowsima kak se raspadnu kad pukne registry, krecemo istim stopama
<ivoks> https://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/GSettingsMigration
<jelly> tak i tak ni Gnome ni KDE nije briga za migraciju iz starih verzija i backward compatibility 
<jelly> pa sad dal' će biti smeća u tekstu ili u binary fajlovima, tak svejedno
<ivoks> dobio sam tri racuna
<ivoks> prvi je za:
<ivoks> fiksni dio osnovne cijene vodnih usluga
<ivoks> osnovna cijena vodne usluge jave vodoopskrbe
<ivoks> naknada za koristenje voda
<ivoks> naknada za zastitu voda
<ivoks> drugi je za:
<ivoks> naknada za uredjenje voda
<ivoks> treci je za:
<ivoks> komunalna naknada
<ivoks> pa dobro... svasta
<ivoks> toliko papira... za kaj
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pre smijesan tekst 
<sale> have phun :-) http://www.varljiv.org/a/crt
<hbogner> sale, oces odmah rjesenja :D
<sale> dobio sam rjesenja kad sam pao na testu :-)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> za prvi mi je trebalo malo razmisljanja
<sale> u svoju obranu mogu reci jedino da sam isao prebrzo rjesavati zadatke, nisam se bas posvetio pazljivom citanju. Samo sam "pohvatao" kljucne rijeci i bubnuo rezultat
<hbogner> ali druga 2 intuitivivno 
<ivoks> jelly: ma zamisli ti vraga
<ivoks> jelly: ako ih zamolis, delegirat ce ti domenu :)
<jelly> eto
<jelly> sudden breakout of common sense
<SilverSpace> sale: hebes taj test kad su rijesenja netocna
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Å to ovaj test govori o meni? -- DA SAM BIO NA IRCU NEKI DAN KAD JE MMIKE PASTEAO TA ISTA PITANJA
<Mmike> ?
<jelly> Mmike: <sale> have phun :-) http://www.varljiv.org/a/crt
<Mmike> SilverSpace, rjesenja netocna? :)
<Mmike> jelly, yea
<Mmike> vidio sad:0
 * Mmike slusa mamica na r101 :)
<Mmike> koji je to lik :0
<jelly> mamica su strukle pekli?
<SilverSpace> joj kaj bi ga ja volio vidjeti iza resetaka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislim moja :)
<jelly> ma pitanja uopce nisu dobro definirana
<jelly> vec smo to apsolvirali
<Mmike> jelly, jako su dobro definirana :)
<jelly> jesu, kitu
<SilverSpace> majmunovu
<Mmike> jelly, a jesu :) 
<Mmike> hostname mi na jednom stroju vraca fqdn a na drugom samo hostname
<Mmike> zasto? /etc/hostname je isti (fqdn unutra), /etc/host.conf /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/hosts are the same
<ajhi> jelly: nema me par dana na ircu i opet ta pitanja
<ajhi> zadnji put kad sam bio smo se svadjali oko velicine lopoca
<ivoks> Mmike: a /etc/domainname
<jelly> /etc/domainname je bezveze
<ivoks> je, al eto :)
<Mmike> nemam taj file nit na jednom stroju
<Mmike> sto je najbolje, kad kazem: strace hosname -f
<Mmike> samo ta 4 fajla su citana
<ivoks> pa to nije istina
<jelly> Mmike: u /etc/hosts trebas imati st.at.ic.ip    ono-sto-je-u-hostname.domena ono-sto-je-u-hostname
<ivoks> libc se cita
<ivoks> koristi
<Mmike> jelly, i imam
<jelly> Mmike: uptime strojeva je isti?
<ivoks> a time i /etc/nsswitch.com
<ivoks> mozda je promijenjeno, a stroj nije restartan :)
<Mmike> uptime nije isti, /etc/nsswitc.conf je isti
<Mmike> root@ded800:~# hostname -f
<Mmike> ded800.ded.reflected.net
<Mmike> root@ded638:~# hostname -f
<Mmike> ded638
<jelly> Mmike: e pa: jedan je rebootan, jedan nije
<jelly> onaj koji je rebootan je pokupio domenu
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<ivoks> ali reboot ce rijesiti problem :)
<ivoks> isus...
<ivoks> dconf umjesto windows registrya
<ivoks> reboot za rjesavanje problema
<ivoks> kud li idu divlje svinje...
<Mmike> da, nemrem rebootat trenutno :)
<ivoks> mozda odgovor lezi u /proc/cmdline
<jelly> Mmike: /msg dpkg hostname (al tu nema nista novo)
<ivoks> ip preko dhcpa ili...?
<ivoks> ah, idem...
<ivoks> klijentu se zapalio server
<ivoks> doslovno :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> jel' HP? :)
<Mmike> hm, zanimljivo
<Mmike> rebootao sam neki treci stroj
<Mmike> i na njemu isto nemam fqdn
<Mmike> ne kuzim!
<Mmike> HNS = Hrvatska Nacionalna Sramota
<dodobas> Mmike: kako obrisati zadnji znak u varchar ... 8.4
<Mmike> nisam siguran da kuzim sto hoces :)
<dodobas> tipa imas.... sranje, sranje, sranje,
<dodobas> i sad bi ja taj zadnji zarez maknuo :)
<Mmike> samo zadnji?
<dodobas> yes..
<Mmike> left('sranje,', -1);
<dodobas> nema left u 8.4
<dodobas> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.4/static/functions-string.html
<Mmike> auuu
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> onda vako
<Mmike> postgres=# select substring('sranje,', 1, length('sranje,') -1);
<Mmike>  substring 
<Mmike> -----------
<Mmike>  sranje
<Mmike> (1 row)
<dodobas> hmm, da... 
<Mmike> postgres=# select rtrim('sranje,', ',');
<Mmike>  rtrim  
<Mmike> --------
<Mmike>  sranje
<Mmike> (1 row)
<dodobas> eh kad bi jos uvijek bilo sranje... :)
<dodobas> idem probati, tn
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> rtrim je opasan
<Mmike> jer ce ti od 'sranje,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,' napraviti 'sranje'
<Mmike> neznam dal' to zelis
<dodobas> naravno da zelim :)
<Mmike> onda trim
<Mmike> select rijec, rtrim(rijec, ',') from tablica;
<Mmike> update tablica set rijec = rtrim(rijec, ',') [where ...]
<ajhi> kae njubovi
<jelly> sto su to njubovi.
<obruT> mozda neka varijanta njupavaca
<Mmike> django/ORM zealot :)
<jelly> preferiram čupavce
<jelly> yay stigla posta do Tresnjevke
<jelly> pitam se mogu li je podici i prije nego su mi ostavili papiric da je stigla
<jelly> 12/13/2011 7:20:00 AM	CROATIA	10110 Zagreb	Receive item at delivery office (Inb)	
<jelly> samo se 4 dana motala po Zagrebu
<SilverSpace> novi xbmc mi super radi
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: novi xbmc? sto su izdali nes novije od 10.1?
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<Mmike> ooo :)
<drac0_> oOOO
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: 11.0-0~beta1
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<drac0_> jos iscekujes :)
<SilverSpace> kako novi iPhone
<SilverSpace> drac0_: hebga cekam to mi je u zvjezdama upisano
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: i koje su novine?
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: novina je da mi sad radi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> a sto ti prije nije radilo da ovdje sad radi
<drj_cro> jel ja ga koristim vec dugo i sve mi radi oduvijek
<drj_cro> bar ovo sto koristim
<drj_cro> btw jel ko oprobao ovaj galaxy s2?
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: youtube mi sad radi 
<SilverSpace> prije nije
<SilverSpace> grooveshark isto
<dodobas> elol
<SilverSpace> iLol
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ima li kakvih novih informacija
<Mmike> SilverSpace, s cime ti sad radi?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace drj_cro: youtube mi sad radi 
<SilverSpace> xmbc
<SilverSpace> http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US-EN/Consumer-Product-and-Services/Mobile-Phones/DROID-RAZR-BY-MOTOROLA-US-EN
<SilverSpace> nelose za 300$
<SilverSpace> $649.99
<Mmike> di da idem kupit auto punjac + drzac za auto za mobitela?
<SilverSpace> twitter
<SilverSpace> pitaj
<Mmike> thunderbird poceo jednothreadčano raditi
<ivoks> Mmike: vipnet
<Mmike> ivoks, brijes? 
<Mmike> oni su mi zadnji bili na listi
<Mmike> SJETIO SAM SE PASSWORDA OD KEYA!
<Mmike> WO WO WO WO WO 
<Mmike> sad da vidimo koje sam tajne ugovore propustio
<SilverSpace> skype nesto narastao
<SilverSpace> app android
<SilverSpace> sa 6mb na 17mb
<jelly-home> jebo to
<jelly-home> meni pise 11.55MB
<jelly-home> to je samo duplo
<jelly-home> ajd mozda su dodali podrsku za prednjju kameru na uredjaju
<SilverSpace> hm 17.55
<SilverSpace> aha kad maknem na sd karticu onda napise 6.55
<Mmike> ova govna od vipneta nemaju niakakv mobitel u ponudi za praznike
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> vipnet nema drzalo za auto
<SilverSpace> za praznike ??
<Neuromanc> nema niti tcom
<Neuromanc> uzeo sam galaxy mini sinu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, znam da si ti STALNO na praznicima :0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakvi su to za praznike 
<SilverSpace> ja bi Galaxy Note ali ce to biti preskupo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a uvijek su imali bozicne akcije i srajna
<Mmike> al' ove godine nemaju nista
 * Mmike je lud s papirima i knjigovodstvom
 * Mmike bi se napio i napusio i gledao neku glupu seriju!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ah zaboravi te akcije svi su oni u dogovoru
<SilverSpace> hrt1 dobar dokumentarac
<Mmike> koji/kaki
<Mmike> nikak da si tv karticu vise tu slozim
<Mmike> curka gleda 'cokoladu'
<Mmike> a ja nek se patim s racunima
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://www.ncomputing.com/
<Mmike> netko iskustva?
<jelly-home> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5660 Jan 14  1999 /lib/libdl.so.1.9.10
<jelly-home> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5336 Nov  3  1998 /lib/libuuid.so.1.1
<jelly-home> eto sto se desava kad se stroj samo upgradea, nikad ne reinstalira iznova
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly-home> da nisam radio pakete za javu 6.30 ne bi ni primjetio
<jelly-home> djubre od Chrome se bunilo da nemam friski plugin te da on to disableao
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-14
<Mmike> tlah
<Mmike> ne radi mi internet :/
<Mmike> prvi put da amis ima bedove od kad ih imam
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> il mozda ipak iskon/croadria imaju bedove
<Mmike> zerobravo, jel' ti radi iskon? 
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ne znam jes'l ufatio http://grep.be/blog/en/computer/cluebat/mysql_toy_argument
<zerobravo> MmikeDOMA radi, zasto?
<ivoks> sale: si tu?
<drj_cro> MmikeDOMA: ziv?
<ivoks> vrijeme je da ugasim linode
<ivoks> sluzio je svojoj svrsi
<ivoks> 14 mjeseci
<ivoks> prvo sve ddat u zero
<sale> ivoks: sup?
<ivoks> joj, ovaj RBA
<ivoks> posaljem im poruku u kojoj se zalim sto ne mogu koristiti neke njihove usluge jer imam token
<ivoks> i da bi htio USB/SC, ali da isti ne radi na linuxu
<ivoks> i onda mi nakon ~mjesec dana dodje poruka:
<ivoks> obavještavamo Vas da je uvedena nova funkcionalnost kojom je omogućeno preuzimanje izvatka po Business MasterCard revolving kreditnoj kartici na RBA iDIREKT Internet bankarstvu.
<ivoks> Izvatku će moći pristupiti korisnici USB-a i SmartCard kartice.
<ivoks> Molimo korisnike tokena, u slučaju da žele biti korisnici navedene usluge, da se obrate u najbližu poslovnicu kako bi izvršili zamjenu tokena za  USB ili SmartCard karticu.
<dodobas> ivoks: cek, ti si mislio da imas 'personalan' odnos s bankom ? :D
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nisam mislio nis
<ivoks> al razmisljam o prelasku u zabu
<ivoks> koliko god mi se ta banka gadila
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jel netko koristio dumpio apache modul? :)
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/2011/12/14/0433007.48.jpg
<ivoks> gledam ovu sliku i izraze lica...
<ivoks> josipovic - 'ajde, evo ti, al pazi kaj radis'
<ivoks> jakovcic - 'kak sam ponosan na ovog naseg milanovica'
<ivoks> milanovic - 'joj, valjda znam kaj radim'
<ivoks> cacic - 'ajde, uzmi... uzmi, jos malo pa je nase...'
<obruT> ivoks: kam cemo se odselit ? juzna amerika ili novi zeland ?
<ivoks> obruT: ?
<obruT> ivoks: pa vidim tu vec danima komentiras novu vladu, stanje u drzavi... mislim, vrijeme je da se odselimo :)
<ivoks> http://sportski.net.hr/2011/12/14/0351007.48.jpg
<ivoks> ovaj isti milanovic, kaj nije
<ivoks> samo malo vise sirov :)
<obruT> a i treba gledat u kontekstu 3-ceg svjetskog koji bi se mogao uskoro dogodit... mislim da ce NZ i juzna amerika biti postedjeni
<ivoks> NZ je uvijek postedjen
<ivoks> tko ce ici tamo i radi cega
<ivoks> dlakavih ptica koje ne mogu letjeti?
<obruT> NZ ima stotinjak vrhova iznad 3000m, snijega preko cijele godine, bordanje samo offpiste :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> pa naravno da komentiram
<obruT> razumijem te, svi smo razocarani stanjem...
<ivoks> ipak je to vlada zemlje u kojoj radimo i zivimo
<ivoks> ono, svaka cast milanovicu i ekipi, ali ne vjerujem da mogu raditi bolje od hdz-a
<ivoks> ne zato sto je hdz bolji, vec zato sto su isti jad i cemer
<obruT> ja nazalost milanovica i cacica ne mogu smislit
<obruT> bljuje mi se i na jednog i drugog
<obruT> isto kao i na jadranku, seksa i tu bagru
<ivoks> to su dva kokota koja bi se mogla poklat i unistit kokosinjac
<ivoks> al vidjet cemo
<obruT> ma lako se to da sredit da je milanovic pametan, nek pozove uskok ili sto vec, cacic zavrsi u zatvoru i to je to :)
<ivoks> al onda ode 14 mjesta u saboru
<obruT> sto je on sam nositelj tih 14 mjesta ?
<ivoks> 14 mjesta koje bi sdp mozda dobio da nisu isli zajedno s hnsom
<ivoks> pa nije on sam, ali bi za cacicem svi otisli
<obruT> mislis ? ono, rekli bi dovidjenja saboru u koji su se uguzili zato sto im je glavni zavrsio u zatvoru ?
<ivoks> ne bi rekli dovidjenja saboru
<ivoks> rekli bi dovidjena sdpu
<obruT> ok, mislio sam na koaliciji ;)
<ivoks> otisli bi u oporbu i imao bi manjinsku vladu
<ivoks> mozda to ne bi bilo ni lose
<ivoks> novi izbori, pa il nek zemlju vodi sdp ili hdz sa cvrstom vecinom
<ivoks> ili nek se te dvije stranke skupe zajedno i naprave zajedno rezove
<ivoks> do tad ce uvijek biti kompromisa, podilazenja i svega samo ne vodjenja i upravljanja zemljom
<ivoks> rm -rf /home/
<jelly> hahaha
<ivoks> jelly: ?
<dodobas> ili jos bolje rm -rf / home/
<jelly> ivoks: razlog za setup EAP-TTLS, nakon 4 godine sto nikom nije trebalo: "Dekan ima novi iPad i ne radi mu na eduroamu u Senatu"
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> cek, eap-ttls radi?
<ivoks> mislim... eduroam radi out of the box, na ubuntuu
<ivoks> svi drugi sustavi su problem :D
<jelly> nemam pojma, nisam slagao
<ivoks> eduroam je autorizacija na switchu
<jelly> traze CA cert u .der obliku i jos nesto
<ivoks> tak nes
<ivoks> ma opce se necu vise uznemiravati radi tog srcea
<ivoks> zele puno toga napraviti, a sve sto taknu ujebu
<ivoks> i sve bi bilo ok da hoce slusati druge, al ne, onda ce se samo svadjati
<jelly> joj
<ivoks> dd if=/dev/zero of=/napuni_disk
<jelly> dodjem do Windows admina danas pitati jel idu na rucak, i vidim u ticketu nesto tipa www.ggg.hr i www,ggg.unizag.hr i sve mi je jasno i pocnem se hvatat za glavu
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> (ustanova ima hostan web na windowsima kod nas)
<jelly> cue 10 minuta objasnjavanja zasto je to tak i zasto to oni zele :-|
<jelly> "zele"
<jelly> sad imaju hostheader (ServerName odn. ServerAlias u IIS parlanci)
<jelly> sad cemo gledati koliko im vremena treba da objasne da ih srce trazi jos i onaj 301 perm. redirect
<jelly> hostheader je ServerName.  Zaboravio sam kak se zove drugi, treci... ServerAlias, nesto sa "domain"
<SilverSpace> danas sam na travi(matovilac) reko milanovic svi na dietu 
<ivoks> da, ta promjena... prvo ti ovo, pa onda oni ovo, pa ti ono, pa opet...
<SilverSpace> mos misliti kak ce on na dietu
<ivoks> onak... koje droge pusite i gdje se mogu nabavit
<ivoks> etp, napunio disk
<ivoks> /dev/xvda              32G   31G     0 100% /
<jelly> mogli su odma reci tu vam je delegacija poddomene, podesite si da vam isti autoritativni DNS-ovi odgovaraju i za ggg.unizg.hr i gotovo
<ivoks> upravo tako
<ivoks> ali ne...
<ivoks> ajmo komplicirat
<ivoks> to samo da se cini kak imaju posla :)
<jelly> EXACTLY
<jelly> a u poziciji su da bi fakat mogli raditi korisne stvari
<ivoks> shutdown -h now
<ivoks> ode linode
<ivoks> djubrad
<ivoks> A credit of $22.46 will be applied to your account.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kaj cu ja s tim?
<jelly> recimo, backup servis sa CDP ili near-CDP backupom, kad vec sve ustanove imaju pristojan link.  Kad ti rikne server odmah ti sloze bootable image na SATA disk, ustekas u novi ili privremeni hardver i imas oporavak 2-4 sata od totalne havarije hardvera
<jelly> to cu si sloziti doma, jer ionako imam 10Mbps downlinka koji ne sluzi nicem
<jelly> prek toga mogu povuci full backup svake noci ak bi htio
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> ja to radim preg 2mbita :D
<ivoks> al ajde, nije full
<ivoks> inkrementalno
<jelly> pa da
<jelly> mislim lijepo je gledati apt-get update kak vuce megabajat, al to traje 2-3 minute i gotovo
<jelly> sad gledam crtice u 1080p :-D
<obruT> frend koji testira IAD-e i ima optiku do doma, testirao nekakvih 200-tinjak Mbps
<jelly> kad google ima cache na CIX-u, nek se trosi
<obruT> to bi ja doma :)
<jelly> obruT: ne zelis to.  Kad imas 100Mbps, odma razmisljas staviti neki server 24/7.  A kad imas server onda to zuji i trosi struju.
<jelly> tada, sad imas serversku doma u sobi ili u boljem slucaju u spajzi, koja esencijalno ne radi nis pametno
<ivoks> ima tu istine
<jelly> ("tada" je windows tada.wav zvuk)
<jelly> serverske su idealno remote i neko drugi da se brine za struju i hardver, a ti imas remote konzolu ak se slucajno OS pokvari
<jelly> ergo: hercner
<SilverSpace> u chrome mi ni jedan video ne radi na index.hr kaze missing plugin
<ivoks> Today win one of 10 Hetzner VQ12 vServers rent-free for a year! 
<ivoks> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/advent/
<ivoks> danas je nagrada pc igrica... i'll pass
<jelly> Das ist nicht Kajgott!
<ivoks> The good fairy of today: Win a robot vacuum cleaner!
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> to su nagrade od par tisuca kuna
<ivoks> Attention all DVD fans: Win a DVD Hard Disk Drive Recorder today!
<ivoks> ima svakakvih nagrada
<ivoks> od kisobrana do kucnog kina
<jelly> ooh, rumba
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTpldq3myV0
<ivoks> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<ivoks> napravio sam si hrpetinu kave
<ivoks> i onda skuzio da nemam mlijeka
<dodobas> bolje to nego da si skuhao lonac code... pa da skuzis kako nemas kave :D
 * jelly poliva dodobasa hladnom codom
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/jankovica-su-izabrali-ljudi-u-trenirkama-koji-ni-ne-znaju-slovenski/993354/
<ivoks> kod naj hdz barem priznao poraz :)
<ivoks> kod nas
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> jao... strasno
<dodobas> jelly: hoces brendirati 'codu' - kao kola/kokta ali za sysadmine koji fusiraju development
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> fino kao kola, zdarvo kao voda!
<dodobas> jes jes jes :D
<jelly> moram probati Red Bull Colu
<dodobas> 10% kofeina 10% taina...
<jelly> 10% strecanja srca
<dodobas> noone lives to tell the story of coda sideeffects
<ivoks> Full Backup Job started: 12-Dec-11 16:30
<ivoks> Files=84,948 Bytes=40,101,055,701 Bytes/sec=240,610 Errors=0
<ivoks> Files Examined=84,978
<ivoks> i jos traje...
<dodobas> 2 dana...
<dodobas> mora da je velik :)
<ivoks> pa pise koliko je prebacio
<ivoks> 40Gb
<ivoks> nije toliko velik koliko je link spor
<ivoks> 240kbps
<ivoks> pardon
<ivoks> 240kBps
<ivoks> KB
<jelly> to je dosta za slusat radio
<jelly> a ne, ista greska
<jelly> to je dosta i za gledat jubito!
<SilverSpace> novi kernel 
<ivoks> svidja mi se redmine
<ivoks> svidja
<MmikeDOMA> redmine je ueber-zakon
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' iz paketa, ili slagao svoj ruby i to sve?
<ivoks> iz paketa
<ivoks> ima PPA s novim verzijama
<ivoks> za lucid
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> da, redmine je super :)
<Mmike> opet sam bio na kartingu
<Mmike> popravio sam si vrijeme za 3 sekunde
<Mmike> i opet sam umro :)
<ivoks> jedino sto mi ne radi za sad je promjena projekta
<ivoks> putem maila
<SilverSpace> eh nogometni suci 
<SilverSpace> to je banda samo takva
<SilverSpace> u zagrebackoj zoni su voljeli najvise suditi pik vrbovcu
<SilverSpace> uvijek je gepek bio pun
<drj_cro> si je tko slagao dvije grafike na laptopu(ovo novo cudo sto stavljaju jednu za normalni rad i jacu za 3d)
<Mmike> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9222547/Why_Google_will_become_Google_s_only_product
<Mmike> dodobas, jedino sto mysql ima bolje od postsgresa (tj, jednostavnije za sloziti) je HA/failover
<Mmike> imas multi-master replikaciju, imas haproxy ispred koji roka uvijek po jednom stroju, za cas se prebaci na drugi ako prvi prdne, kad prvi dodje k sebi za cas se isti vrati nazad, milina
<Mmike> koristis percona 5.5, ne koristis viewove/storane-procedure/myisam, upalis strict mode, i imas nelose to sve
<Mmike> s postgresom je HA pila, ne postoji gotovo rjesenje koje je dovoljno jednostavno za sloziti, uvijek neki izjeb sa svime time.
<Mmike> Al' ako ti ne treba HA, mysql zaboravis odmah.
<ivoks> sve je to super dok haproxy ne rikne
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> kakav je to ha onda
<ivoks> to je load balancer u biti
<jelly> drj_cro: onaj nvidijin Optimus?
<jelly> ivoks: i SPoF?
<drj_cro> jelly: intel+ati
<jelly> to ne znam
<jelly> al vjerojatno je jebada kao i ovo drugo
<ivoks> jelly: da, oko haproxya treba napraviti drugi servis koji ce ga drzati u HA nacinu rada
<jelly> drj_cro: ak mozes, ugasi jednu karticu skroz u biosu, pa vidi oce li tako radit
<ivoks> jelly: neki koriste switcheve, a neki koriste rhcs/corosync
<jelly> haproxies all the way down
<ivoks> pa ono sto radi, radi
<ivoks> on sluzi za HA servisa koji se nalaze iza njega
<ivoks> ali ako sami stroj umre, pa onda jebiga :)
<Mmike> kak' se u ooficeu/libreofficeu referenciram na kolonu u drugom sheetu?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa imas 2 haproxya, naravno :)
<Mmike> mosh teorecki imat haproxy na svakom stroju di je mysql
<Mmike> al' to je bedasto
<ivoks> Mmike: da, al ono sto kazem je da moras HA graditi i oko HAproxya
<Mmike> naravno, da
<ivoks> sto je sasvim normalno i razumljivo
<Mmike> stovise, ovi 'moji' imaju i redundantne switcheve i linkove prema istima
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> kad imaju tako dragocijeni sadrzaj
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4yDCUJJm_U&feature=share
<Mmike> lik puko :)
<jelly> ivoks: ne, nego imaju para platiti pristojno i ispravno dizajnirani sustav
<ivoks> jelly: uvijek moras imati redudantan load balancer
<ivoks> jelly: neces popljuvati load balancer zato sto on ne nastavlja raditi ako na stroju izgori ploca
<jelly> hocu ako mi netransparentno failovera
<jelly> npr. izgubi sve tcp sesije
<ivoks> i to opet ne ovisi o load balanceru :)
<ivoks> vec kernelu
<jelly> ili onih pola koje su bile na krepanom nodeu
<ivoks> i malim dodatkom u userspaceu
<jelly> cijela skatulja je LB
<jelly> i kernel i userspace i sve
<ivoks> ne razumijemo se, a meni se ne da sad to artikulirati drugacije
<Mmike> jelly, kak da 'transparentno' failoverira ak mu umre ploca? :)
<ivoks> pozvan sam na druzenje na ovo mjesto:
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qxO8svL_gk
<ivan__> bok svima
<ivan__> instalirao sam program na ubuntu 11.10 i kaze mi da nemam administrativna prava nekakva
<ivan__> nemogu ''write'' valjda
<ivan__> probao sam su root
<ivan__> ali to ocito ne radi na ubuntu pa ako netko ima kakav savjet
<ivoks> kako mislis da si instalirao?
<ivoks> valjda pokusavas instalirati
<ivan__> ne
<ivan__> instalirao sam program
<ivoks> nego zelis pokrenuti program kao root?
<ivan__> ne nego ga zelim samo pokrenuti
<ivan__> a ne da mi jer kao nemam prava
<ivoks> dobro
<ivan__> sad cu ti link jedan sec
<ivoks> pazi sto radis
<ivoks> rijetko koji program radi samo ako ga se pokrene kao root
<ivoks> to znaci da program zeli petljati po sustavu
<ivan__> http://www.imindmap.com/releasenotes/linuxreleasenotes.aspx
<ivan__> napravio sam instalaciju 2
<ivan__> poslije or
<ivan__> da g apokrene kao exe
<ivan__> i prosao cijeli setup i sve ok
<ivan__> ali neda se pokrenuti
<ivan__> faild to write to usr/share/thinkbuzan
<ivoks> jesi siguran da je instalacija zavrsila?
<ivan__> da
<ivan__> imao sam ono finish i sve 5
<ivoks> 'faild to write to usr/share/thinkbuzan' zvuci kao pocetak instalacije
<ivoks> uglavnom...
<ivan__> imam ga u programima kad ga trazim u onom super menu-u
<ivoks> umjesto
<jelly> Mmike: ima ih dva, sa shareanom tablicom trenutnih konekcija.
<ivoks> ./iMindMap_unix.sh
<ivoks> sudo ./iMindMap_unix.sh
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> nagios mi pinga servere koje nisam stavio u ping grupu
<ivoks> kaj koji k...
<ivan__> opet sam ga instalirao tako...
<ivan__> sa ./
<ivoks> ali sudo moras staviti ispred
<ivan__> i opet  ga nece pokrenuti
<ivan__> pa jesam
<ivan__> upisao pass i sve
<ivan__> i pokrenuo mi instalaciju i nece
<ivoks> pa onda je to prilicno potrgana aplikacija
<ivoks> jel znas kako se zove izvrsni program? koji se pokrece
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> jelly, koja svrha od trenutnih konekcija kad su umrle? Te ce morati biti napravljene iznova
<jelly> Mmike: pa poanta je da ne umru
<jelly> nego ih drugi node transparentno preuzme
<Mmike> a, nemre 
<Mmike> kak ce?
<jelly> Mmike: to PF (freebsd, openbsd) ima
<Mmike> ak je veza medj haproxyjem i webserverom umrla, najbolje sto moze klijent napraviti je rekonektati se
<Mmike> jelly, cek, krivo nesh kopcam onda
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> moze i linux
<jelly> i klijent nastavi slati na LB dalje, i webserver nastavi primati isti tcp stream
<ivoks> i Mmike to koristi, samo ne zna :)
<jelly> heh
<Mmike> ako meni apache isporucuje file od 5 MB, i u pol isporuke load balancer iza tog servera umre, hoces reci da webserver nastavi isporucivati file preko drugog load balancera?
<jelly> Mmike: da!
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<jelly> Mmike: ili, korisnije, ako ti uploadas preko sporog linka svoj privatnu kolekciju na rapidshare, ili ajmo rec Ubuntu One
<Mmike> nisam bas siguran da haproxyji nasi to znaju :)
<jelly> jer to te vise sjebe ak pukne
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam, quagga se na linuxu koristi za to
<Mmike> quagga je samo BGP annoucer
<Mmike> nista vise
<Mmike> al' kad pukne veza uzmedju LBa i backend servera, jer LB ode kvragu, veza je pukla
<Mmike> i aj bok
<Mmike> za php klik-a-klik aplikacije to nije toliko bitno, lik ce kliknit i doc ce opet na isti backend, ili ce se izlogirat pa ce se morat ulogirat ponovo
<Mmike> al' ovo da se stream neprekine, neznam bas
<Mmike> super su
<Mmike> kad ubiju VPN bez da ikom kazu
<Mmike> idijoti!
<ivoks> odna nije quagga
<ivoks> a nije bas ni ovako kako je jelly rekao
<ivoks> podaci se ne nastave slati, ali se retransmitaju
<ivoks> odnosno, to retransmitanje je na nivou TCP-a
<ivoks> dakle, backup-server zna u kojem je stupnju komunikacija na aktivnom serveru
<ivoks> ne salje se ponovno svih 5MB, vec samo oni paketi koji su dropnuli
<ivoks> TCP paketi
<ivoks> koji su mali i retransmit je instantan
<Mmike> mlje?
<Mmike> zasto bi TCP znao koji dio filma je meni dosao? 
<Mmike> tj, kak to zna?
<Mmike> klijent zna da mu je pukla veza pa moze HTTPom reci 'aj mi sad daj opet, al' ovaj put od 5000'
<Mmike> al', veza je pukla
<ivoks> ne zna tcp
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> tebi server salje podatke
<ivoks> i ti njemu saljes ack
<ivoks> on ti opet posalje podatke
<ivoks> ti saljes ack
<ivoks> tebi pretanu dolaziti podaci
<jelly> ah da, to pojednostavljuje stvari donekle
<ivoks> i trazis ponovno taj jedan paket
<jelly> ne moras sinkronizirati bas sve
<ivoks> tih par bitova
<ivoks> i dodje na novi server, koji ti salje dalje podatke
<ivoks> i ti saljes ack
<ivoks> ti ne znas pricas s drugim serverom
<ivoks> gubim rijeci i slova
<ivoks> za popizdit
<jelly> al imas esencijalno dovoljno podataka da je stanje conntracka i tcp sesije replicirano
<ivoks> Mmike: to ti je isto kao kad se spojis sshom na stroj
<ivoks> suspendas ga
<jelly> ivoks: cini mi se da ti pricas da je jedan backend riknuo, ne da je sam LB riknuo
<ivoks> i ponovno upalis, a session i dalje radi
<Mmike> ivoks, radi, al' zato kaj se ssh brine oko toga
<ivoks> ne brine se ssh
<ivoks> vec TCP
<ivoks> ssh samo definira da se dovoljno dugo cekati
<jelly> no, mozes suspendati bilo koji proces koji trosi tcp sockete
<jelly> recimo apache listener :-)
<jelly> jedino %$#@ mutt ne mozes jer ga imap serveri fenomenalno brzo odjebu
<Mmike> hm
 * Mmike ce morati uciti jos malo o TCPu izgleda
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> da rezimiramo jos jednom
<Mmike> imam 4 backenda
<Mmike> sa apachetima
<Mmike> ili jos bolje
<Mmike> nisu apacheti iza
<Mmike> nego imam nc -l 
<Mmike> i imam haproxyje
<Mmike> i kazem od doma, recimo: nc haproxy.ii.pe.add.r 1234
<Mmike> i haproxy gurne to do backenda di ovaj slusa
<Mmike> i sad ja tu carobiram kroz te netcatove
<Mmike> ako taj haproxy umre, slozljivo je da ti ncovi ne umru, tj, da opce ne kuze da je haproxy umro?
<jelly> pa e, to je ideja
<jelly> doduse /me nema pojma kak to radi
<Mmike> pa, to ne radi
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> nemre radit
<Mmike> bar ne sa haproxyjem
<Mmike> jer nemas jednu tcp konekciju ,neg 2
<Mmike> i ako haproxy umre, umrle su i te 2 konekcije
<Mmike> INSERT INTO stats (ad_id, zone_id, date) VALUES ('515', '15', CURDATE()) ON DUPLICATE KEY UPDATE impressions = impressions + 1
<Mmike> eto mudrijasa mysqlovskih
<Mmike> ima lik oko 2500 stalnih na svakom backendu i cudi se kak mu je sporo. 
<Mmike> zato su redis izmislili, konjino!
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, , da, haproxy to nemre
<jelly> vjerojatno ne sam
<jelly> to iz očitih razloga zahtijeva podršku u kernelu
<ivoks> kak se to ono zove na freebsdu?
<ivoks> To prove that your message was sent by a human and not a computer, please
<ivoks> visit the URL below and type in the alphanumeric text you will see in the
<ivoks> image. You will be asked to do this only once for this recipient.
<jelly> CARP
<jelly> ... prvo sam napisao CRAP
<jelly> https://calomel.org/pf_carp.html
<jelly> ok, tu ima 2-3 linka http://www.loadbalancing.org/#Free_BSD_stuff_CARP_PF_and_hoststated_
<ivoks> pfsync
<Mmike> jelly, da, to nemre tak radit
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ne s ovime
<Mmike> jer velim, imas tu 2 tcp konekcije
<jelly> kaže ivoks da može
<ivoks> vrrp
<jelly> VRRP ima nekih nedostataka
<jelly> (mislim prije svega (c) ili licencne fore, ali ima i tehnickih)
<jelly> pa su onda BSDjevci presli na taj CARP, koji je manjevise ista stvar
<ivoks> vrrp je ime za protokol
<ivoks> al uglavnom
<ivoks> openbsd je za to stvoren
<ivoks> sa pfsensom
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> flj blj rdlj
<Mmike> kak falsam danas, iuzas
<Mmike> LUZAS
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> ucarp
<jelly-home> weallcarp
<Mmike> al' ne vidim smislu za time u ovom setupu
<Mmike> time od kistre u biti radis ruter
<jelly-home> sto inace load balancer i jest
 * jelly-home nema pojma o cem se prica i ne da mu se gledat log, samo nabada bezveze
<Mmike> pa, da
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> :0
<Mmike> ovisi :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ssh timeoutanje i reconectanje je ficura sshja
<Mmike>  ServerAliveInterval i ini
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> 1 trillion UUIDs would have to be created every nanosecond for 10 billion years to exhaust the number of UUIDs.
<ivoks> dovoljno dobro za sad :)
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> In other words, only after generating 1 billion UUIDs every second for the next 100 years, the probability of creating just one duplicate would be about 50%
<obruT> jel se tko kuzi u izvatke iz zemljisne knjige ? :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> kaj trebas?
<hbogner> obruT, fataj me s pitanjima onda na fejsbljaku, ili mejlu ili di vec mozes ja odoh offline
<SilverSpace> http://shop.canonical.com/
<Mmike> super sam knjigu skinuo:
<Mmike>  Kofler also covers what will happen next in MySQL 4.1
<obruT> fak, ne znam bas koja je mail adresa od hbognera.. jel zna tko ? 
<SilverSpace> hbogner gmail
<SilverSpace> obruT: eto
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> hvala !
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj02dhZBGZw
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jyb-dlVrrz4&feature=fvwrel <- legende
<Mmike> evince je glup
<Mmike> otvorim pdf, pomaknem ga
<Mmike> zatvorim
<Mmike> otvorim, tamo je di sam ga pomako
<Mmike> otvorim drugi pdv
<Mmike> opet je u cosku drugom
<Mmike> GNJ!
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> <Mmike> ivoks, ssh timeoutanje i reconectanje je ficura sshja <Mmike>  ServerAliveInterval i ini # timeoutanje ne, reconnect ne, workraround za routere koji ti hoce prekinuti (zaboraviti) tcp sesiju da
<Mmike> jelly, odem na poso, upalim laptop, zasshjam se na kolocirani server, radim (imam less upaljen, npr), odem tako da samo zasuspendam laptop
<Mmike> ne palim ga doma opce
<Mmike> dodjem sutradan, odsuspendam
<Mmike> imam i dalje taj less upaljen
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je cisti tcp.
<Mmike> kako?
<Mmike> ta konekcija je davno timeoutala
<jelly-home> timeoutala na cemu?
<Mmike> sad, nisam cak siguran, al' mislim da mi radi i kad dodjem doma
<Mmike> drugi IP i sve to
<Mmike> al', nisam siguran za to
<Mmike> za ovo sam siguran
<Mmike> pa na serveru
<jelly-home> to sigurno ne radi bez vpna koji ti cuva (source ip, dest ip)
<Mmike> na klijentu ne, kad je isti suspendan
<Mmike> ne, vpn nemam
<Mmike> tj, nisam imao onda
<Mmike> jedino sam imao uvijek isti IP na poslu (dhcp to radio), u lokalnoj mrezi
<Mmike> pa onda linux kutiju koja je bila ruter/bridge prema metronetovom routeru koji je bio veza na svijet
<jelly-home> ostavi netcat drugi put, bit ce isto
<Mmike> a ssh server je bio na stroju 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> vish, da
<Mmike> to mogu i doma napravit
<jelly-home> izmedju dva stroja na istom segmentu
<Mmike> cura ima stroj koji se suspenda nakon sto 10 minuta ne radi nista
<Mmike> ubuntu
<Mmike> ajmo probat
<jelly-home> nema tu magije
<jelly-home> ako ne idu paketi, obje strane drze vezu jako dugo vremena gore
<jelly-home> ali ak imas pix izmedju odjebo si karijeru, namjerno reze tcp veze nakon 15 minuta idlea 
<Mmike> pix?
<Mmike> sto je pix?
<jelly-home> firewall hardver koji je cisco kupio od... ne znam koga prije jedno 10ak godina
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nemam :)
<Mmike> imam dlinkov neki gigabitni switch
<Mmike> 8 portni
<Mmike> za po doma
<Mmike> 'green':)
 * Mmike slusa Monty Python Sings
<jelly-home> to je cisti layer 2, nece ti se igrati sa tcp sesijama
<Mmike> jelly, koliki je defaultni tcp timeout?
<Mmike> pri iniciranju konekcije?
<jelly-home> koji, ima ih 3-4 barem
<jelly-home> pri iniciranju ih ima bar 2
<jelly-home> nemam pojma koliki je bilo koji :-)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> pgpool mi timeouta
<Mmike> tj, timeoutaju mi konekcije na njega
<Mmike> i nemrem skuzit zasto
<Mmike> pa sad gledam C kod
<Mmike> koji zacudjujuce dobro kuzim
<Mmike> a i fakat je fino napisano
<jelly-home> imas wireshark pa crtaj
<Mmike> tja, u controlled environment se ne desava
<Mmike> nego bas na tim strojevima
<Mmike> 4 apacheta rokaju po jednom pgpoolu koji iza roka po 2 postgresa
<jelly-home> takve stvari mi se ne desavaju cesto pa svaki put iznova trazim
<Mmike> i svakih par minuta se desi par timeoutova na sva 4 stroja
<Mmike> i sad, mislim WTF, imas milijardu konekcija stalno, desi se par svakih par minuta (tipa, 4-5, ne istovremeno, al' tu su si negdje, izmedju toga ima stotine uspjesnih), i klijent kenja da 'kaj je to'
<jelly-home> pretpostavljam po imenu da je to nekakav connection pool proxy?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i malo load balancer, recimo
<SilverSpace>  
<jelly-home> ostao bez teksta
<SilverSpace> bome :)
<Mmike> I'M A LUMBERJACK AND I'M O.K., I SLEEP ALL NIGHT AND I WORK ALL DAY
<jelly-home> ... I skip and jump, I like to press my bra / I've always been a girlie, just like my dear Papa
<Mmike> :) :)
<Mmike> jelly, znaci, sad se stroj curin spesundnul
<Mmike> i sad ako ne diram netcat, sve ce radit kad se spojim nazad
<Mmike> tj, kad se stroj joj odsuspenda
<Mmike> al' ak diram, onda ce puknit veza?
<jelly-home> ak diras, onda ide kraci timeout za retransmisije, nesto tipa 20 minuta
<jelly-home> ak ne diras trebalo bi durat bar par sati, a cesto i koji dan
<Mmike> likovi imaju megaporno sajt
<Mmike> placaju milijarde dolara mjesecno za hosting
<Mmike> a nemaju blage veze ni o cemu
<Mmike> 'i see mysql connection timeout is 300. is this seconds? We are closing connections with mysql_close, does this mean that we need to wait 300 seconds before we can use that connection?'
<Mmike> daklem, nasao sam gresku
<Mmike> konacno
<Mmike> samo 2 dana kopam po knjigama
<Mmike> prvo je kriva moja knjigovodica koja mi nije 2 naloga napravila, a pitanje dal' ih je opce prijavila
<Mmike> a onda je kriva porezna koja je zabrijala nemam pojma sta
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-15
<dodobas> elol
<budz0r> jutro
<budz0r> zna li netko gdje se u ZG moze kupiti serverski ormar (rack)?
<dodobas> http://www.protis.hr/products/index/ormari/164 .. ima kasnije i serverkih...
<drj_cro> budz0r: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=rack+cjenik+zagreb&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy-ab&hl=hr&client=ubuntu&hs=Iim&channel=fs&source=hp&q=cjenik+serverski+ormari+zagreb&pbx=1&oq=cjenik+serverski+ormari+zagreb&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=4713l10108l0l10252l24l17l3l0l0l5l202l2130l6.10.1l20l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=c140f8a7243f9215&biw=1680&bih=931
<dodobas> iako ako ti se da... mozes proci i sa lan ormarom ... :)
<dodobas> drj_cro: you no use url shorter ?
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> jutro je nisam jos kavu popio
<drj_cro> a klinac me davio cjelu noc 
<Neuromanc> drj_cro ajoj
<Neuromanc> brzo po kavu
<Neuromanc> budz0r assman
<Neuromanc> ili asmann
<Neuromanc> ili vec tako nekako:)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> libudev je zakon
<jelly-home> oooh.
<jelly-home> ESXi 5.0 features support for USB 3.0 devices in virtual machines with Linux guest operating systems. USB 3.0 devices attached to the client computer running the vSphere Web Client or the vSphere Client can be connected to a virtual machine and accessed within it. 
<SilverSpace> zasto me ovo ne cudi http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/morh-tuzi-kotromanovica-zbog-50-676-kuna-duga-smjestaj-clanak-356114
<budz0r> dodobas: pitao protis, cekam odgovor vec par dana :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: nis cudnoga
<dodobas> budz0r: pa eto, oni ne žele uzeti tvoj novac :)
<budz0r> dodobas: lan ormar mi ne odgovara, ne smije biti skroz zatovren s prednje i zadnje strane
<budz0r> dodobas: ocito :)
<ivoks> kak je linux sjeban
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> ma da :)))
<budz0r> ivoks: tko bi rekao da cemo to cut od tebe ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, spoznao si? :)
<ivoks> udev zna za UUID za particiju za FS-om
<ivoks> zna i za WWID multipath uredjaja
<ivoks> ali nema jedinstveni property za obje vrste uredjaja
<ivoks> nesto stipa UNIQUE_ID
<ivoks> ima DM_NAME i ID_FS_UUID
<ivoks> znaci, ne mozes napisati program koji ce za jedinstveni broj uvijek pitati odredjeni property u udevu
<ivoks> vec moras ispitivati je li to device-mapper ili scsi uredjaj
<ivoks>     if (udev_device_get_property_value(udev_device, "ID_FS_UUID_ENC"))
<ivoks>         s = udev_device_get_property_value(udev_device, "ID_FS_UUID_ENC");
<ivoks>     else if (udev_device_get_property_value(udev_device, "DM_NAME"))
<ivoks>         s = udev_device_get_property_value(udev_device, "DM_NAME");
<ivoks> pa kaj nije to bezveze?
<ivoks> naime, krpam collectd koji ima disk plugin
<ivoks> a taj disk plugin cita /proc/diskstats
<ivoks> i brije da je kernel name uredjaja vjecan i da se ne mijenja prilikom reboota
<ivoks> sto znaci da prekopcavanje diskova vodi do pogresnih informacija u rrd-u
<ivoks> a da ne govorimo o device mapper uredjajima koji mijenjaju kernel name pri svakom rebootu
<ivoks> uostalom, kernel name kao takav nije uopce pouzdana informacija
<ivoks> pih... ovaj gore blok ne pokriva situaciju gdje imas ne-dm device, ali nemas fs na njemu
<Mmike> "znaci, ne mozes napisati program koji ce za jedinstveni broj uvijek pitati odredjeni property u udevu"
<Mmike> kak mislis - jedinstveni broj?
<ivoks> Mmike: uuid na klasicnim particijama
<ivoks>  /dev/disks/by-uuid/*
<Mmike> dobro?
<ivoks> taj broj je u udevu, za klasicne particije/diskove, spremljen pod ID_FS_UUID_ENC
<ivoks> a device-mapper uredjaje pod DM_NAME
<ivoks> i jedan i drugi su jedinstveni u svijetu
<Mmike> jesu :)
<ivoks> samo spremljeni u razlicite varijable
<Mmike> zato se zovu - uuid
<Mmike> ok?
<ivoks> problem je sto moram gledati tip uredjaja da bi otkrio njegov uuid/wwid
<jelly-home> fs uuid je vezan za fs, ne za block dev
<ivoks> u stvari bi trebao samo provjeriti je li block device i uzeti jedan property
<ivoks> jelly-home: tako je
<ivoks> sto nas dovodi do jos jednog problema
<ivoks> 10:16 < ivoks> pih... ovaj gore blok ne pokriva situaciju gdje imas ne-dm device, ali nemas fs na njemu
<Mmike> ne kopcam i dalje
<Mmike> sto je tocno problem?
<ivoks> a nije bitno
<jelly-home> tako da u /dev/disks/by-uuid/ imas svasta
<Mmike> ti bi htio: 'ovo je uuid, sto je to' ?
<ivoks> ja bi htio 'daj mi jedinstveni_broj za uredjaj X'
<ivoks> gdje X moze biti bilo koji block device
<jelly-home> ivoks: al u /dev/disk/by-id imas fizicke seriale
<jelly-home> pa nadji otkud su oni dosli
<ivoks> pa znam odakle su dosli
<ivoks> radim s libudevom
<jelly-home> pa onda kaj brijes po uuidima
<ivoks> i u tome je problem
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> da ti pokazem
<jelly-home> koristi isto ono sto ima u /dev/disk/by-id/ (ne znam kak se dodje do toga, al udev valjda zna)
<ivoks> npr:
<ivoks> DM_UUID - LVM-gPtE04x0hhUh86nonN6PE2OgjoAT4UHdBc9rpJMxHsG89DiEAxGwNXJSmQsra3A3
<jelly-home> ok
<ivoks> to je za device mapper uredjaj
<ivoks> to ti kaze udev
<jelly-home> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   10 Dec  1 10:05 dm-uuid-LVM-wF8ceNBcdZU3z1CewbQ9ujgZMp9FnvX80b700AutCOItLsoTFtEEt1MeNkGX2ekN -> ../../dm-0
<ivoks> za obican disk:
<jelly-home> (iz /dev/disk/by-id)
<ivoks> ID_SERIAL - AVANTIUM_SSD_IDLX-YATOP-000000010
<ivoks> za obican disk nema DM_UUID-a
<jelly-home> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    9 Dec  1 10:05 ata-OCZ-VERTEX2_OCZ-VMVQ6V40KI5CQMS7 -> ../../sda
<ivoks> nego moram pitati drugu varijablu
<jelly-home> (isto /dev/disk/by-id/)
<ivoks> vidim da me ne razumijes :)
<ivoks> znam ja sto stoji u /dev/disk/by-id
<ivoks> al ja radim s programom koji za input dobije major i minor uredjaj
<jelly-home> pa onda "samo" otkrij tocno taj algoritam
<ivoks> pitam udev za informacije o tom uredjaju
<ivoks> i gledam sto mi udev kaze i vidim da ima razlicita imena propertya za jedno te istu stvar
<ivoks> i da trebam otkriti je li uredjaj DM ili SCSI prije nego znam koji cu property uzeti
<ivoks> ti linkovi u /dev/disk/by-id se kreiraju na isti nacin
<ivoks> sto je blesavo
<jelly-home> ili nesto trece, npr. MD
<ivoks> trebao bi biti jedan property za sve block deviceve
<ivoks> imho
<jelly-home> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    9 Dec 14 01:47 md-uuid-9194c41e:08e78de7:91d78c5f:f3e80c4a -> ../../md0
<jelly-home> svaka ima svoj faktor
<ivoks> a ne malo ID_SERIAL, pa DM_UUID itd...
<ivoks> zato sam rekao linux je sjeban
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> to smo znali i prije
<ivoks> jedino sto je konzistentno je DEVLINKS
<jelly-home> za md array ces sigurno imati treci property <g>
<ivoks> necu
<ivoks> md, lvm, multipath, to je sve device mapper
<ivoks> i uvijek DM_NAME
<jelly-home> md nije d-m
<ivoks> lako provjerimo...
<jelly-home> nema sta provjeravat, to su competing implementacije
<jelly-home> md nikad nije dio d-m
<jelly-home> bio*
<jelly-home> cciss bi mogao imati nesto cetvrto...
<jelly-home> i tako dalje.
<ivoks> MD_UUID
<jelly-home> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  16 Oct  6 23:03 cciss-3600508b1001036343120202020200003 -> ../../cciss/c0d0
<ivoks> mater mu.
<ivoks> kuzis, o takvim glupostima pricam
<jelly-home> ak imas kog prolianta pri ruci pogledaj i cciss ;-)
<ivoks> ono... koji k
<jelly-home> ne sjecam se koji je jos cesti raid driver koji ide mimo scsi layera
<ivoks> ma ja cu pokrit DM, MD, SCSI i CCISS
<ivoks> za ostalo neka netko drugi patcha
<ivoks> meni ionak samo treba DM i SCSI
<jelly-home> :-)
<jelly-home> i napisi blog rant
<jelly-home> kak linux nista ne valja
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> to samo treba udev popraviti
<ivoks> umjesto da su ti ifovi u udevu, ne, ajmo ih raditi u svakom programu
<ivoks> idem jest
<jelly-home> onda ces imat ifdef UDEV_VERSION 
<Mmike> ivoks, ja se obicno raspitam po ircu/mailing listama i tak
<Mmike> i onda dobijem neki odgovor pa bar znam zkaj je zdrkano
<Mmike> nije da me utjesi skroz, al' eto
<Mmike> .ninja { color: black; visibility: hidden; }
<Mmike> .titanic { float: none; } 
<dodobas> .mmike {position: relative; }
<Mmike> kako da disejblam mrezni adapter u debianu?
<Mmike> ifdown eth1 to ne napravi
<Mmike> ip addr del 10.21.27.38/32 dev eth1
<Mmike> mater
<jelly> Mmike: sto znaci "disableam"?  ifdown bi trebao maknuti adresu koja je postavljena sa ifup.
<Mmike> ne makne 
<Mmike> ifconfig vise ne pokazuje interface
<Mmike> mii-tool veli da je link down
<Mmike> nemrem pingat preko njega
<Mmike> al' ip adresa ostane
<Mmike> pa glupi zend uzima njenu mac adresu kad provjerava licence
<SilverSpace> kaj me hebe ovaj ubuntu one
<SilverSpace> to malo radi malo ne radi
<jelly> sigurno nemaju slozen VRRP
 * jelly se skriva
<jelly> Mmike: posalji bug report zendu!
<ivoks> a i to sto kazes
<ivoks> da UDEV_VERSION
<ivoks> nis
<ivoks> treba mi DM i UUID, za sve ostalo failback je kernel name
<ivoks> boli me kita
<SilverSpace> kaze dubre da je poslalo a na drugom racunalu pise da su fdatoteke 0kb
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ubuntu one nije sinkronizacija izmedju strojeva
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to je 's vremenom sinkronizirano'
<ivoks> to sto se uploadalo sa stroja, ne znaci da su svi drugi preuzeli
<ivoks> ako koristis ubuntu one za prebacivanje podataka s jednog stroja na drugi, onda si zabrijao na krivu namjenu
<ivoks> za to bi trebao koristiti scp :)
<SilverSpace> ma joj 
<Mmike> pa tak dropbox radi, kaj ti sad :)
<SilverSpace> one mi je ok na androidu
<ivoks> pa dropbox radi na isti nacin
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ekipa to koristi za syncanje
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> meni taj cijeli koncept (na)stran
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ??
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moaras se malo vise potrudit :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> zasto ti je nastran
<SilverSpace> super stvar 
<ivoks> nije super za syncanje
<ivoks> uzasno je debilno za syncanje
<ivoks> i tko to koristi za syncanje ili zna da to nije syncanje ili je budala
<dodobas> ja koristim dropbox da synkam datoteke izmedju moje masine i VirtualBox masine 
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> beat that 
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> svi ste vi budale, svi ste jebene buda
<Mmike> le
<Mmike> govorio sale :)
 * Mmike ne koristi dropbox niti uopce zeli imati ista u cloudu
<SilverSpace> lol
<dodobas> zato Mmike ima nekoliko server za po doma po koijma synca 
<SilverSpace> nemas ti blage veze
<dodobas> pa ponekad rotira diskove :P
<jelly> ma sami rotiraju
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa poslao je datoteke ali ne i njihov SADRZAJ
<dodobas> jelly: ma rotira ih izmedju kistri :)
<dodobas> jel ima 3 kistre i samo 2 spare diska :P
<jelly> pitam se kako bi radio tipican tower da ga drzis u centrifugi
<jelly> morao bi rijesiti napajanje
<jelly> onda ti se logovi rotiraju cijelo vrijeme
<dodobas> pa da centrifuga je najbolja za rotiranje logova... sta ce ti tamo neki logrotate...
<dodobas> nema smisla
<ivoks> http://www.thevarguy.com/2011/12/14/ubuntu-cloud-live-offers-private-clouds-via-usb-drive/
<jelly> CLOUD CLOUD CLOUD
<ivoks> ne bi pejstao da to nisam ja napravio :)
<jelly> pise dvaput cloud samo u naslovu, to mi je previse maglovito
<jelly> "one can literally hold the cloud in one’s palm"
<jelly> TO NIJE @#$%^ CLOUD
<ivoks> ovisi
<ivoks> rastezljivo
<ivoks> svakako je vise od virtualizacije :)
<jelly> da ne bi ja nekoga rastezao
<jelly> lovely cloud!  Wonderful cloud!
<SilverSpace> jelly: poslao mi datoteke ne i sadrzaj :)
<SilverSpace> dzubre pokvareno
<jelly> /mnt/mp3/Albums/Mike_Oldfield/Tubular_Bells_III/11_Far_Above_the_Clouds.mp3
<Mmike> koliko je redir fleksibilan
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> koliko ce mi pojesti resursa
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> kak da to ispricam :)
<Mmike> kol'ko je to 'gore' od iptables port forwardinga?
<Mmike> konkretno, hocu sve kaj mi dodje na 5000 da ode na 5432
<Mmike> a tu hoce bit i 2-3k odjednom-konekcija, a connection rate je oko 1000 u sekundi
<jelly> glede iptablesa: ako ti trebaju performanse i pouzdanost, nemoj koristiti connecion tracking.
<jelly> to ukljucuje -t nat -j REDIRECT
<jelly> i --state 
<jelly> kad ukljucis stateful firewall na linuxu povremeno se desavaju cudne stvari sa izgubljenim paketima i retransmisijama i vecim latencyjem ako imas dovoljno prometa
<jelly> znaci ak mozes imati zasebni firewall/router, ili drugu kantu koja bi vrtila vrtiti samo redir, definitivno se isplati testirati 
<jelly> s/vrtiti //
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nemam connection tracking, ugaseno je po defaultu
<Mmike> pa nemrem -j REDIRECT
<Mmike> a pgpool me zajebava
<Mmike> pa da ne moram po 10 kanti mijenjati port na koji se spaja isti
<Mmike> mislio sam ugasiti pgpool i redirom reci 'sto bi na 9999 sad je na 5432'
<Mmike> sto i jesam, al' imam hrpu 'connection refused-a'
<jelly> i dobro je da nemas, znaci onaj ko je slagao nije blesav <g>
<jelly> redir izgleda kao igracka, vjerojatno i je igracka i nije slozen za c10k
<jelly> a) forka novi proces per connection -- 1000 novih forkova u sekundi b) koristi select() 
<jelly> nije pisan za ozbiljno opterecenje
<jelly> znaci konfiguriraj 10 kanti a ne se zajebavat
<jelly> ili potrosi 2 sata za napisati Mmikeredir koji ima thread workere i trosi epoll()
<jelly> ili trazi nes drugo na gugletu i apt-cache search redir tcp
<ivoks> koji typo
<ivoks> collectd[5634]: Plugin `disk' did not register for value `Dick'.
<jelly> Written-by: John Thomas
<ivoks> ma moj typo
<ivoks> u konfigu
<Mmike> ivoks, LOL :)
<Mmike> jelly, eh, kasno procitao :)
<Mmike> uzeo redir, i ubio covjeku sajt :)
<SilverSpace> Zdravko Mamić gostuje u Nedjeljom u 2
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<Mmike> sad?!
<Mmike> :):):)
<SilverSpace> ovu nedjelju
<SilverSpace> Marković: Meni je savjest čista, a zbog Maleša trpi hrvatski nogomet! 
<SilverSpace> Marković: Meni je savjest čista, a zbog Maleša trpi hrvatski nogomet! 
<SilverSpace> bemti stare budaletine
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kad netko kaze nes tak, vrijeme je da ga se ukloni
<SilverSpace> grmi
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> a i ja sam konacno gotov
<ivoks> jelly: rijesio sam ono malo drugacije :)
<ivoks> sad uvijek koristi device name iz /dev/disk/by-id
<ivoks> bez obzira na tip uredjaja
<jelly-home> http://nyhtp.com/xGm
<jelly-home> ivoks: kaj, find i readlink :-)
<jelly-home> "nadji mi taj-i-taj major i minor u /dev i ne kenjaj"
<ivoks> pa... da :)
<ivoks> al kroz udev
<ivoks> s = udev_list_entry_get_name(udev_p_list);
<ivoks> if (strstr(s, "by-id/") != NULL)
<ivoks> disk_name = strrchr(s, '/') + 1;
<jelly-home> tak sam ja trazio koji je "pravi" LVM /dev entry jer RHEL ima jedno Debian drugo...
<jelly-home> haha
<ivoks> i jos break
<jelly-home> pa dobro, kad je library vec enumerirao sve... ;-)
<ivoks> da izdaje iz loopa cim naleti na prvi by-id :)
<ivoks> bitno da radi
<ivoks> i nakon reboota :)
<jelly-home> mda, jer imas i ata-JOZO i scsi-blah-ata-JOZO
<jelly-home> ... %^$# ih ko je to izmislio
<ivoks> izgeda ovako nekako sad:
<ivoks> disk-dm-name-22235000155e67e07
<ivoks> disk-dm-name-22235000155e67e07-part1
<ivoks> disk-dm-name-VGNAME-LVNAME
<ivoks> disk-ata-AVANTIUM_SSD_IDLX-YATOP-000000010
<ivoks> itd...
<jelly-home> ili npr. ovo, imas greske na SATA kanalu, diskovi krepavaju, sto li, u dmesg pise "ata2: soft resetting link", "ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen",
<jelly-home> nagradno pitanje: dodji od "ata2" do deviceova u /dev koji su fakin spojeni tamo i zahvaceni problemom
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> udevadm info --export-db
<ivoks> ID_BUS=ata
<ivoks> ID_ATA=2
<ivoks> nema na cemu ;)
<jelly-home> nije.
<ivoks> e sad nije... :)
<jelly-home> naime grep -B2 ID_BUS=ata .... svi su ID_ATA=1
<jelly-home> al vjerojatno mogu iscupati iz devpatha
<jelly-home> cek da vidim na laptopu koji ima dva razlicita ata kontrolera sto ima
<jelly-home> ili ne... iscupao sam vanjske diskove dok grmi
<jelly-home> ID_ATA=1 vjerojatno znaci "da, ovo je ATA"
<jelly-home> "ima smisla gledati dalje za ATA atribute"
<jelly-home> jok... to je skroz odvojeno /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0/ata1/link1/dev1.0/ata_device/dev1.0 je "ata_device" a /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sdb je scsi, i sad ti to spoji
<jelly-home> ... bez seriala i nagađanja
<jelly-home> jedino po PCI dsn /devices stablu da gledam
<jelly-home>  /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0 je kontroler, i ispod njega imas ata1/ i ata2/ (sto kernel javlja za greske) i host1/ i host2/ sto su "scsi hostovi"
<jelly-home> ... kak se korelira koji je koji, sam vrag zna
<ivoks> sorry, nisam bio around
<ivoks> danas sam se prvi put poigrao s libudevom
<ivoks> nije to ne znam kako veliki lib, ali moze se doci do raznih info
<jelly-home> bitnije, uvijek je instaliran
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-16
<Mmike> xchatu fali da tabove sa kanalima wrapa u vise linija
<dodobas> jel kupovao tko sa https://www.crucial.com
<dodobas> trebam 4 keksa sa 2Gb ecc unbuffered memorijom
<dodobas> pa ima dosta tih 'cheap memory' siteova, ali nisam nasao nekog da shippa u HR
<dodobas> i sad crucial.com to daje za 125$... + carina = 900kn sto je mongo manje od 1700kn u autronicu
<Mmike> DDR2?
<dodobas> da
<dodobas> 533
<Neuromanc> pitanjce glede android mobitela
<Neuromanc> mogu li ja tu njega pokrenuti s hr sim-om, posloziti mail i to
<Neuromanc> i onda staviti kosovski SIM i da sve uredno radi na Kosovu
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' ima 4 GB? Pa narucim(o) to, a ja ti dam onda svojih 4x2GB? :)
<Neuromanc> ima li tu kakva registracija tipa ako se registrira u hr mrezi da nemre sam tak raditi na kosovu i te fore
<Mmike> jok
<Neuromanc> nije lockan, kupljen u ducanu
<Mmike> menjas kartu, radi
<Neuromanc> MMike znaci nikakvih problema nece tip na kosovu imati s tim
<Neuromanc> ok, fala
<Mmike> pa da, nebi smio
<Mmike> koji mob?
<Neuromanc> galaxy mini
<Mmike> brijem da nebi smijo imat ebdova
<Mmike> al' pitaj jos gugl
<dodobas> Mmike: ddr2 od 4gb... to nisam vidio, postoji li to uopce ??
<dodobas> sve su neki x2gb kitovi...
<Mmike> postoji, postoji
<Mmike> samo kaj ga nigdje nema
<Mmike> iako si mislim da mi je bolje ubost plocu koja podrzava ddr3 i 16 gigi ddr3 memorije
<Mmike> kad vec imam am3 procesor
<Mmike> jedino kaj sam se htio maknit sa AMDa
<Neuromanc> nda
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa sto ne prodas plocu/proc/ram i uzmes sve novo?
<Mmike> drj_cro, prvo moram uzeti sve novo a onda tek prodati plocu/proc/ram
<Mmike> a to ce trajat
<Mmike> a ovo mi nije tak lose kaj imam
<Mmike> a i7 koji bih htio kosta oko 2k kuna
<Mmike> znaci, za 16GB rama i plocu i proc bih morao dati oko 3-4k kuna
<drj_cro> u hebo odma i7 :)
<Mmike> a to mi puno malo sad :)
<Mmike> pa da, mislim, imam 1090T sestjezgreni
<Mmike> koji je fakat vrlo nelos
<Mmike> i5 bi bio korak dolje
<Mmike> ivoks, kak ti hercner radi?
<Mmike> http://git-annex.branchable.com/
<budz0r> ivoks: ping
<darko> dobar dan svima
<darko> instalirao sam ubuntu i imam problema sa grafikom
<darko> imam jedno 5-6 verzija grafike na dodatnim driverima
<darko> i skoro sve sam ih instalirao i ne prepoznaje mi grafiku
 * ivoks gablec
<darko> graficka je 6200
<darko> nvidia gforce 6200
<ivoks> i nemas graficko sucelje?
<darko> kad namjestim u compizu samo wobbling windows uzasno je sporo sve
<darko> u system info mi uopce ne prepoznaje grafiku
<darko> kaze nepoznato
<darko> i na pocetku boota imam kao nekakve pokidane pixele 
<darko> ideja?
 * ivoks gablec
<Mmike> budz0r, ica
<Mmike> darko, stara graficka, losa graficka
<Mmike> ugasi woble-boble
<Mmike> 6600 radi jedva, 6800 vec radi bolje
<Mmike> 7600/7800 ti barem trebaju
<Mmike> na 8800 vec radi jako dobro
<Mmike> iako, driveri su potrgani u zadnjem ubuntuu tako da... 
<Mmike> (nvidijini driveri, jel)
<darko> da
<jelly> 7300 je bila upotrebljiva za Compiz, al prije 3 godine
<darko> znaci da iskljucim compiz ili bi mi pomoglo da instaliram recimo 10.04 lts?
<ivoks> stariji sustav ti nece ubrzati karticu
<ivoks> ne znam podrzavaju li tu karticu nvidia driveri
<ivoks> nvidia ne podrzava svoje starije kartice
<ivoks> isto kao i ati
<ivoks> Mmike: hercner radi super za sad... ali imam ga tek tjedan dana
<ivoks> budz0r: ?
<darko> pa ponudeni su mi svi tamo u aditional drivers...ali to nema veze ili?
<ivoks> a open source driver ti ne radi?
<Mmike> ivoks, podrzava, mislim da 6xxx serija jos radi
<Mmike> puno bolje to rade nego ati sto radi
<Mmike> darko, ugasi compiz
<ivoks> ili bar wobbly windows :)
<Mmike> ja imam 8800GTS karticu, i imam ugasen compiz
<Mmike> jer ne radi dobro
<darko> ok evo sad cu probati
<ivoks> copiz ne moze ugasiti jer compiz crta prozore
<Mmike> da, zdrkano ce mu radit
<ivoks> naravno, ako govorimo o 11.10
<Mmike> a da
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> sad sam se sjetio
<ivoks> bio je blog post o novim driverima
<Mmike> nesto novo, ili?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> jer, moja cura ima 2d compiz upaljen, isto nvidija, isto ne radi
<jelly> dodobas: na memoryx.net sam uzeo svojevremeno memoriju za laptop, stigla je i radi zadnjih 4 godine
<ivoks> http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=546
 * ivoks je u kratkim rukavima
<ivoks> uzas kakvo vrijeme
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> probat cemo s ovim
<Mmike> veceras
<budz0r> ivoks: pvt
<dodobas> jelly: a koliko ti je bio shipping ?
<dodobas> u odnosu na crucial su skuplji...
<Mmike> wooo, upgrade na squeeze na munin/nagios strojevima :)
<ivoks> koji fail
<ivoks> spojim se na baculu
<ivoks> nadjem jobid za dokument koji zelim povratiti
<ivoks> i pokrenem job za restore
<ivoks> al u tom trenutku se pokrene schedulan backup
<Mmike> povratiti ne znaci to sto mislis da znaci :)
<Mmike> -hah
<Mmike> da, oce to :)
<ivoks> i prepise preko diska s kojeg sam htio restoran
<Mmike> zgodno :)
<jelly> veli njuskalo.hr: WARNING: Server shutdown in progress
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvReNRq2CqE&feature=related
<Mmike> ovo sam uvijek htio k'o klinac
<Mmike> a nisam nikad imao
<ivoks> ja se sjecam kad sam nabavio walkam
<ivoks> bio je svega par mm deblji od kasete
<ivoks> baterija je trajala vjecno
<ivoks> bio je jos tanji od ovoga
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkTpHMkdVIg
<ivoks> zadebljanje je imao samo tam di je isla baterija :)
<SilverSpace> dan 
<Mmike> vokmen :)
<Mmike> eh heh :)
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/erste-banka--slikaj-plati/112830.aspx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: par komada sam ih unistio walkmena mislim
<SilverSpace> Koalicija zapanjena: Čačić se predomislio, na Hreljino mjesto stavlja svog čovjeka
<Mmike> a daj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 
<Mmike> neke svjeze vjesti :)
<Mmike> ovo sam sve jutros procitao :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebiga ja sad tek citam 
<igustin> ivoks: imaš kakav feedback od RBA?
<igustin> ivoks: sad su mi digli tlak :)
<igustin> ivoks: ponudili su mi dodatnu uslugu koji mogu koristiti samo ako s tokena prijeđem na USBkey ili SmartCard :O
<igustin> ivoks: a ja njima da idem natrag na Zabu, ako ne riješe podršku za Linux
<ivoks> igustin: to sam i ja dobio
<igustin> za BMC?
<ivoks> igustin: nisam dobio nikakav feedback
<ivoks> da, za bmc
<Mmike> igustin, di si dobio to? (ponudu)
<obruT> sta je bmc ? meni je to asocija na proizvodjaca bicikala i na british mountain council
<igustin> baš bi volio da mi neki genije objasni zašto se to ne može koristiti s tokenom (a već postoje usluge za BMC s tokenom)
<ivoks> business mastercard
<igustin> Mmike: poruka kroz iDirekt
<ivoks> vidis, mogao bi im i ja isto odgovoriti
<igustin> ma idem ponovo nazvat svog referenta i sasuti mu žuč :P
<ivoks> ko da referent moze ista napraviti
<igustin> ivoks: btw, rekao sam im da je neshvatljivo da to nisu napravili, pogotovo kad im se nudila tehnička pomoć u tome (mislio sam na tebe)
<igustin> ivoks: ne može puno, ali može prenijeti dalje
<igustin> moramo ih spamati
<igustin> ovaj moj nije lik na šalteru, nego u officeu koji supportira sve što se tiče poslovnog bankarstva
<Mmike> Server Error
<Mmike> This server has encountered an internal error which prevents it from fulfilling your request. The most likely cause is a misconfiguration. Please ask the administrator to look for messages in the server's error log.
<Mmike> to mi veli rba :)
<ivoks> ma i moj je u officeu
<ivoks> al ne moze on nista
<Mmike> ja nisam nist dobio
<ivoks> RBA mi predlaze koristenje USB/SmartCard, ali mi u istom trenutknu onemogucava koristenje istog
<ivoks> i to namjerno
<igustin> ivoks: eto, ja sam ga izribao, obećao prenijeti dalje
<igustin> ne garantira ništa, ali mali doprinos
<igustin> još da tako napravi nekoliko desetaka korisnika... ;)
<ivoks> bah...
<ivoks> jednostavnije je otici u zabu
<Mmike> Jeps
<Mmike> 5,640094 vs 5.575146
<Mmike> za 1 USD, zaba vs rba
<Mmike> pa jebem im mater
<Mmike> ups
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> tok tok dlen dlen
<Mmike> rba ima arhivu tecaja po valuti
<Mmike> zaba nema
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zaba it is
<Mmike> em mi je tu doma
<Mmike> em imaju bolji tecaj
<jelly> prodajni gledas?
<dodobas> Mmike: ali ovi u rba dijele kolacice :)
<Mmike> kupovni
<dodobas> u zabi ti naplate luk i vodu :)
<jelly> Mmike: mda, oni kupuju, ti prodajes
<Mmike> tako je, da
<jelly> Mmike: kako ti majstori uplacuju, na neku kreditnu ili na devizni tekuci?
<Mmike> jelly, porno-majstori?
<Mmike> na devizni
<Mmike> izdam R1 prema van i ovi plate
<jelly> Mmike: tvoji majstori.
<Mmike> mislim da nesmiju na kreditnu
<Mmike> tj, smiju oni al' onda tu problemi
<Mmike> a ovak je sve cisto zakonito
<Mmike> zaba je u banani
<jelly> obrt ili doo?
<Mmike> zovem sad, hocu tecajnu listu dolara za cijelu godinu, jer na webu moram klikati jedan po jedan dan
<Mmike> vele, moze, 150 kuna :)
<Mmike> jelly, doo
<jelly> skriveni troskovi za svaku pizdariju
<Mmike> pa mislim
<Mmike> ok, pardon
<Mmike> 100 kuna
<Mmike> a ako hoces proslu godinu, onda je 150 kuna
<jelly> Mmike: pa scrapeaj
<Mmike> a proslu mosh skinut s weba
<jelly> ko ih jebe
<Mmike> rba to ima puno bolje rijeseno
<jelly> izgleda jednostavno za scrapeati. http://paste.debian.net/149386/
<jelly> c0-param0=string:14.12.2011 i vozi po tome
<Mmike> nije bas tak
<Mmike> tj, neda mi samo tako
<Mmike> kuzis ti peder
<Mmike> pedere
<Mmike> NAMJERNO imaju onemoguceno to nebi li ti to naplatili :)
<Mmike> pa ova zaba skuplja pun kufer od RBA
<dodobas> Mmike: pa naplate ti luk i vodu... sta se cudis :)
<Neuromanx> ok, drugo pitanje android tocnije galaxy mini...
<Neuromanx> kako na njemu koristiti exchange mail account..
<Neuromanx> a da ne placam 30 dolara godisnje za app koji to savrseno radi...
<SilverSpace> vidim opet banke na tapeti :)
<jelly> ak ti ta funkcionalnost ne vrijedi dvije kave mjesecno, onda ti ni ne treba
<Neuromanx> to treba biti ukljuceno u funkcionalnost mobitela danas po meni...
<Neuromanx> ako kupim smartphone, hocu da ima mogucnost korporativnog maila
<Neuromanx> ko da kupis auto pa ti doplate ako hoces i zmigavac
<dodobas> pa ako je proizvodac mobitela potpisao korporativni ugovor sa korporacijom...
<SilverSpace> ak hoces metalik boju
<Neuromanx> stavi to u paket i kalkuliraj cijenu according to that
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Neuromanx, 
<Mmike> exchange? :)
<Mmike> sta ti je to? :)
 * Mmike ima korporativni email na mobitelu sa k9 mailom
<Mmike> doduse, ne koristim exchange :)
<obruT> i ? jel planirate prelazak na optiku ? ADSL is dead baby, ADSL is dead :)
<dodobas> obruT: eh kad bi bilo optike u mojoj ulici, mogao bi birati operatera, ovako sam na sugavom bakru na sugavom operateru
<Mmike> obruT, kaj? :)
 * Mmike je na adslu, ne vidim kaj bi dobio s optikom
<Mmike> kad mi ju daju za normalnu paru, valjda cu ju imat
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/androidasi-koji-ne-vole-android/112840.aspx
<SilverSpace> hebemti danasnji svijet
<Mmike> Neuromanx, gledam bas, k9mail ima exchange(webdav) opciju
<obruT> HAKOM rekao: moze
<Neuromanx> nasao exchange for android freeware
<Neuromanx> http://www.freeware4android.net/samsung-gt-s5570-galaxy-mini-device-1868/synchronization-tag/exchange-for-android-2-x-download-131801.html
<Neuromanx> probat cu to
<Neuromanx> ali na prvi pogled mi android djeluje sirotinjski nakon iphonea...
<obruT> dodobas: HAKOM je sad dozvolio pa ce vjerojatno biti provlacenja optike...
<Mmike> Neuromanx, k9mail
<Mmike> sirotinjski? :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> moj HTC dodje sa ActiveSync supportom
<Mmike> kaj ti je sirotinjski, to sto imas vise opcija, ili? :)
<Mmike> jelly, to nije android kaj ti imas
<jelly> coulda fooled me
<jelly> ja mislio da je to android sa ulickanim sučeljem i nekoliko predinstaliranih aplikacija po defaultu
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> activesync
<Mmike> kaj nije to win7?
<Mmike> winphone
<Mmike> winstovec?
<jelly> ne mmike, activesync je protokol za spajanje na exchange
<SilverSpace> i to htc ima 
<jelly> i razmjenu/sinkronizaciju mailova, kalendara, notesa, kontakata
<SilverSpace> yep
<jelly> MS licencira API i drugim vendorima, pa imas Zimbru, Zarafu, i druge (vjerojatno isto na Z) koji imaju isti protokol 
<ivoks> kaj sam ja lud il kaj
<ivoks> ukljucio sam ip_forward
<ivoks> slozio DNAT, koji radi
<ivoks> pardon, SNAT
<ivoks> ali DNAT me hebe
<jelly> SilverSpace: bar moj, da.  Cudilo bi me da ima neki smartphone u zadnjih 3 godine izdat koji to nema.
<ivoks> /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -d vanjski_ip --dport 22 -j DNAT --to-destination interni_ip:22
<Mmike> jelly, a
<Mmike> jelly, ok 
<SilverSpace> jelly: da znam :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: izgleda da Mmike nije jos dosao do toga 
<Mmike> ja neznam dal' moj ima to
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa ne koristim exchange
<Mmike> jbg
<SilverSpace> aa
<jelly> al moze se kemijat sa proxyjima koji pretvaraju activesync u (u medjuvremenu slozene) otvorene ekvivalente
<jelly> http://davmail.sourceforge.net/
<jelly> za sirocad koja nema activesync support ali ima imap+caldav+ldap
<jelly> konacno
<jelly> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/erste-banka--slikaj-plati/112830.aspx
<jelly> fotkas uplatnicu -> netbanking
<ivoks> qr kod bi bio jos bolji
<ivoks> posta to vec koristi
<ivoks> doneses racun, on to skenira i bok
<ivoks> ja zakljucujem da sam lud
<ivoks> ne znam zasto ne mogu redirectat vanjski port na interni port VMa
<ivoks> napravio sam to 1000 puta
<ivoks> al sad valjda patim od amnezije il nesto
<drj_cro> ja obicno zaboravim dodat 1 u ip_forward :)
<ivoks> ma to sam napravio
<ivoks> stroj moze van
<ivoks> al DNAT, kao da ne radi
<jelly> ... jos jedna runda objašnjavanja kolegi sistemcu da korisnik "želi" 301 perm. redirect www.rgn.hr -> www.rgn.unizg.hr
<SilverSpace> lenovo otvorilo ducan u zg http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/custom.asp?recid=18
<SilverSpace> moz misliti
<jelly> trebam otić tamo s ovom USB tastaturom i reći "dajte mi još jednu ovakvu"
<jelly> neću novu bolju, neću drukčiju, neću onu ružnu sa trackballom, dajte mi još jednu ovakvu (i zašto ste makli artikl nakon niti godinu dana)
<ivoks> http://www.lenovostore.hr/shop/
<ivoks> malo fail da na lenovostore.hr reklamiraju HP, Toshibu
<ivoks> asus, fujitsu itd :)
<SilverSpace> najgore mi je kad za zensko trebam predloziti neki laptop
<SilverSpace> zahtjeva milion
<jelly> ivoks: Å¡ta zna dijete u CMS-u sa custom viewovima
<jelly> o CMS-u
<codehunter> SilverSpace, the default req. 4 females :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: ja dobio zahtjev od jedna (poslovne!) - "bilo koji, ali da ima onaj crveni poklopac" :)
<igustin> jedne*
<igustin> vidjela neku crvenu toshibu u nekom trgovačkom centru, i točno i jedino aj model je htjela
<jelly> podvalis joj crveni thinkpad edge ili crveni Acer sa Porsche brandom ak ih jos ima
<ajhi> po mogucnosti najjeftiniji i najslabiji moguci
<ajhi> pa da vidi kolko je crveno bitno
<ajhi> ovih thinkpad edge ima po 3500
<SilverSpace> igustin: :) prestrašno ova hoce neki sareni :)
<SilverSpace> uzet cu auto lak pa cu glumiti umjetnika
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> idem radit u amsterdam! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uh ode ti u propalu europu :)
<Mmike> ma samo privremeno
<Mmike> izgleda 
<Mmike> kao, da vidim malo sistem salu i to :)
<Neuromanx> Mmike cestitam!
<jelly> Mmike: a imaju sistem salu i u .nl?
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> chicago, new york i amsterdam
<ivoks> igustin: ta toshiba je cak i dobra
<jelly> amsterdam je ok, jedino imaju sugave vremenske prilike
<Mmike> imaju
<Mmike> i skupi je za popizdit
<Mmike> al' kad firma placa, pa sta sad :)
<Mmike> odmah cu si biciklo iznajmit
 * ivoks krenuo pisati po ploci i umjesto whiteboard markera, uzeo permanent
<Mmike> jesi bar sto fino napisao? :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> vec sam obrisao
<jelly> bolovanje http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u4G9gQ4dPM
<jelly> "ponuditelj [...] je dužan isporučiti uslugu najma [...] sandučića elektronske pošte na sustavu ponuditelja ukupne veličine minimalno 150Gbit/s"
<hbogner> lol velicina se izrazava u brzini, koji je to genije pisao, di si to nasao jelly 
<jelly> ne mogu reći di sam našao
<hbogner> aha, biznis
<jelly> ae
<hbogner> ma nema veze, bitno da znamo da ima toga :D
<jelly> možda hoć€ reć da pošta ima DA LETI
<hbogner> bas gledam kolko je to dvd-a u sekundi :D
<hbogner> tj kolko golubova treba da to prenesu :d
<jelly> to je cca jedna SDHC kartica od 16 ili 32GB
<jelly> u sekundi
<jelly> znači svake sekunde puštaj goluba
<dru||d> Zasto mi mounta usb disk u takvom modu da ne mogu brisati ni kreirati ni kopirati kao user, vec samo kao root
<ivoks> pa koji filesystem imas na sticku?
<ivoks> jelly: imam ja jedan request gdje ekipa trazi 99,9% uptime servera, a za svaku minutu downtimea xxxx kuna
<ivoks> jelly: jos uvijek cekam odgovor na 'pa zar ne trazite onda 100% uptime?'
<ivoks> dakle, muziku kupljenu preko ubuntu one
<ivoks> mozes streemat prek weba
<ivoks> http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=1303
<ivoks> neka godisnji otpocne!
<SilverSpace> opa ARM na 2,5 GHz
<igustin> ivoks: pa je, dobra je ta Toshiba bila, ali ova pojma nije imala kakva je iznutra, samo da je crvena izvana ;)
<igustin> ivoks: ta ista je jednom prilikom vidjela MacBook ili iBook, i odmah ga kupila jer "joj se svidio"
<igustin> ivoks: upalila ga i čudila se, par dana se patila, pa ga za mjesec dana poklonila sinu, i onda su ga prodali za 3 mjeseca
<SilverSpace> lol gledam staru poštu u gmail i piše datum primanja 01.01.1970 :=
<jelly-home> jel znas zasto tocno taj datum
<jelly-home> jedan ujutro
<dru||d> ivoks, ntfs
<dru||d> khm .... ako zelim instalirati ntfs-3g trazi da uklonim 125 programa medju kojima je i ubuntu-restricted-addons, ia32-libs, flash itd ... WTF!?
<dru||d> aha imam ntfsmount ... ne treba mi ovaj izgleda
<dru||d> rijeseno ... deinstalirao ntfsprogs i instalirao ntfs-3g ... zanimljivo da sam u biti instalirao ntfs-config koji je povukao i 3g a sada nije trazio da deinstaliram sve one programe
<dru||d> sada mi je filetype fuseblk
<jelly-home> fs type.
<dru||d> nda :D
<chaky> drac0_: nisam znao da si kupio nexus s?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-17
<lulz87> vecer, dali se isplati updejtati konstantno ubuntu i aplikacije sa update managera?
<lulz87> ili da se drzim one stare, ako radi pusti na miru
<lulz87> imam oko 756RAM-a, i radi jako dobro, 
<Mmike> lulz87, isplati se
<Mmike> upgradeiras zbog security updateova
<igustin> lulz87: desktop ne treba konstantno
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: koji te to security na desktopu brine?
<MmikeDOMA> igustin, security?
<igustin> Mmike: da, koji security na desktopu je upitan da treba često raditi update?
<Mmike> pa neznam
<Mmike> koji vec dodje :)
<igustin> nema serverskih servisa, nema otvorenih portova, koriste se samo klijentske app
<Mmike> jeps, koje mogu imat raznih vulnerabilitija
<igustin> i to one koje praktično nemaju problema, pogotovo ne u userlandu
<Mmike> Ili makar samo bugfixevi
<Mmike> mislim, ak ti dodje patch za openoffice koji ne koristis nikad, onda ok
<igustin> ali koji sec fix za openoffice?
<igustin> bugfixevi su drugo
<igustin> pogotovo ako /home ide na drugu particiju s noexec atributom
<igustin> debatirao sam s kreom na tu temu dost puta :)
<Mmike> na desktop stroju home i noexec
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> cemu? :)
<igustin> pa i ako skine ili dobije neki program ili skriptu da je ionako ne može pokrenuti i nauditi sebi?
<Mmike> Recimo da imas u openofficu sikjuriti propust koji iskoristava to sto ti je gnomekeymanager zapamtio password i onda kad dodje do ruta moze, neznam, ukrast ti broj kreditne?
<igustin> pričam o non-root desktop useru
<Mmike> meni se nikad u ubuntuu nije desilo da mi updatei potrgaju stroj
<Mmike> i redovno updateiram sve
<Mmike> debian testing, druga stvar
<igustin> ok, ne kažem da će potrgati
<Mmike> upgrade ubuntua na slijedeci release - to ne radis po defaultu, stovise :)
<Mmike> vidis, gledas, slusas, i tak, pa tek onda upgradeiras
<Mmike> al' updateovi, ne vidim zasto ne
<igustin> samo želim reći da to nisu windowsi a admin userom, pa česti update zbog securitja nije toliko nužan
<Mmike> Ne slazem se.
<igustin> update radi bugfixeva i novih featurea - da, pogotovo ako se ima argumenata
<Mmike> Istina je da je 95% updateova - bugfixevi (dvojim da bas ima novih featureova)
<Mmike> Al' u tih 5% updateova ima sikjuriti pečeva
<igustin> da, to je točno
<Mmike> I zasto sad ne updateirati sve?
<Mmike> lulz87 vecer, dali se isplati updejtati konstantno ubuntu i aplikacije sa update managera?
<Mmike> lulz87 ili da se drzim one stare, ako radi pusti na miru
<Mmike> to je covjek pitao
<Mmike> logican odgovor, po meni, je: updateiraj konstantno, nemas stete od toga
<Mmike> stovise, imas samo koristi
<igustin> ok, imaš pravo ;) "da li se isplati" je key :)
<igustin> tipičan dumb linux user koji dolazi s win je naviknut da je 99% updateova security
<igustin> i panično čeka svaki drugi utorak u mjesecu :D
<Mmike> tja, sad
<Mmike> ja sam dugo dugo koristio windowse
<Mmike> i nikad mi updateovi nisu ubili stroj :)
<Mmike> stovise, imao sam instalaciju win2k sam imao preko 4 godine :) Slicno i XPje poslije :)
<Mmike> reinstall sam radio samo kad bi mi crkao hardver, ili kad bih ga mijenjao
<Mmike> recimo, promijenis maticnu, moras reinstall napraviti
<igustin> da, jasno, ali ponavljam - ne pričam o ubijanju instalacije updateovima
<igustin> samo hoću reći da security update linux desktopa nije toliko paničan kao windows esktopa
<SilverSpace> igustin: i ja imam jednu takvu koja si je kupila bijeli mac
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> :)
<Mmike> igustin, all it takes is one whole
<Mmike> erm, hole
<Mmike> Joj, moram u Graz skoro :/
<Mmike> A cura neda da instaliram Ubuntu na Acera :/
<Mmike> i sad moram cherrypy i django i sve na windowsima :/ :/ :/
<jelly-homed> VM
<Mmike> u gigu rama? :)
<jelly-homed> fuj
<Mmike> da
<igustin> Mmike: reci ti njoj "ili Linux ili nema svatova" :)
<Mmike> debil, kupio u protisu to pred 2 godine i trazim jos gigu extra, veli lik 'ma ne treba vam', i ja budala poslusao
<Mmike> igustin,  :) mislim da sam ja tu onaj koji cvili :)
<igustin> ;)
<SilverSpace> o da i 2G je malo meni zaštuca i na 2G
<Mmike> 2G je ok ako gasis firefox svaku noc
<igustin> ne kužim - kad se prebi na Optimu, potrebnu je nužno zamijeniti i splitter? :S wtf? ima razlike među njima?
<SilverSpace> zamjeniti ili maknuti
<SilverSpace> tcom sad sa time nesto kemija
<lulz87> koja je najbolja navigacija za android? koristio sam sygic ali , je spor i zna se gasit sam od sebe :/
<jelly-homed> SilverSpace: HAKOM je nalozio da moraju moci dati "golu" paricu bez analogne telefonije na najam drugim providerima
<jelly-homed> splitter sluzi iskljucivo tome da razdvoji frekv. spektar za analogni telefon od DSL-a
<jelly-homed> ak nema POTS telefonije ne treba ti spliter
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ljudi to neznaju sami sloziti
<SilverSpace> a u uputstvima su napisali da ce im analognu paricu ugasiti
<Mmike> lulz87, kak mislis - spor?
<Mmike> meni je sygic ok
<SilverSpace> frka je ovima kaj imaju vise telefona po kuci
<Mmike> jedino sto nacin na koji racuna rute je, well, debiloidan
<Mmike> i po zagrebu nezna bas koje su ulice jednosmjerne i tak
<Mmike> al' po austriji me super furao
<lulz87> Mmike: pa znao mi se ugasi par puta bez razloga :(
<SilverSpace> jel tko probao dont panic
<lulz87> probat cu onda staviti najnoviju verziju
<SilverSpace> mireo
<lulz87> stavio sam cynogen mod, mozda je bilo radi onog defaultnog os-a na androidu
<lulz87> taj root preporucam svima na wildfireu, ubrzalo mobitel barem 40%
<Mmike> lulz87, wildfireS, ili onaj stari?
 * Mmike ce danas prema grazu isprobat CopilotLive
<lulz87> mislim da je to jedini wildfire, barem ne pronalazim drugaciji model na gsmareni
<lulz87> ali moj ima 500mhz
<lulz87> tj, moj je stariji, vidim da je - S Announced 2011, February
<lulz87> ovaj je moj - http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_wildfire-3337.php
<lulz87> za 1200kn kolko sam ga platio je vise nego dobar
<lulz87> Mmike: velis da ces isprobat copilot? dali to koristi neke svoje mape ili moze preko teleatlasa / navteqa ?
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> znam da sam ih downloadirao iz njega
<lulz87> jer vec imam mape, svidja mi se navteq
<Mmike> ja sam svoj desire platio 600 kn + PDV na 2 godine ugovora
<Mmike> bolje ne moze ;)
<lulz87> super pokrivenost, cak je pokrilo i pripizdine u istri
<lulz87> Mmike: tele2 ?
<Mmike> lulz87, pa ok je, da. Jedino, velim, krivo brije po zagrebu. Tjera me u ulice koje u biti nisu ulice, i tak
<Mmike> (sygic)
<lulz87> bas mi mami treba mobitel, da ju nagovorim da uzme pretplatu :)
<lulz87> pa da mijenjamo
<Mmike> nemas vise toga
<Mmike> ja sam ovo pred godinu i kusur uzeo
<lulz87> jebemti, Desire uz pretplatu 2000kn
<lulz87> pa su oni normalni :D
<lulz87> cjena uredjaja u slobodnoj prodaji - 3 895 kn
<lulz87> lol :)
<Mmike> upravo to :)
<lulz87> sad opet cekam ivoksa da mi objasni da je to normalno i da treba placat velike poreze i nemormalne marze trgovaca :D
<lulz87> dali je itko prebacivao br mobilnog na jednog na drugog operatera? zanima me kolko se to prebacivanje placa, te dali ljudi dobivaju obavijest kad me zovu na mobitel da sam na drugoj mrezi?
<jelly-home> na koji nacin bi dobili obavijest?
<jelly-home> broj je portan i to je to
<jelly-home> za one kojima je bitno, javis sam da si se prebacio na drugu mrezu
<lulz87> pa recimo ako me netko zove sa vipa koji ima besplatno na vip, i misli da sam vip a nisam vip 
<lulz87> kao npr i meni sa tele2, imam 0 kuna prema njima i sad zovem nekog tko je portan i uzme mi pare
<SilverSpace> muljaza
<SilverSpace> dogovor operatera
<lulz87> dogovorit ce se da mi uzmi sve :D
<SilverSpace> http://a.yfrog.com/img532/8305/n0jtw.jpg
<igcek> jel ko za citcat
<igcek> ak imam ssh tunnel do nekog ubuntu servera sa omogucenim ssh.
<igcek> kako bi mogo routat taj port sto ide preko tunnela dalje po lokalnoj mrezi?
<igcek> u biti ako koristim iproute, dal kad "izajde iz tunela", dal iproute to registrira ko port recimo 5900 ili ga on gleda jos ko 22?
<jelly-home> igcek: sto zelis postici.
<jelly-home> postoje 2-3 razlicita modela tunela kroz ssh
<SilverSpace> npr. model učka
<SilverSpace> ili Tuhobić
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> Sv.Rok je van konkurencije
<SilverSpace> :)
<igcek> karavanke su majka :)
<igcek> pokusavam postici, da se mogu povezati na neki server, Å¡to je otvoren na van za ssh, da se preko njega na neki drugi lokalni komp povezem remote desktop
<igcek> server bi bio samo "prolazna stanica"
<lulz87> ljud imam probleme sa odredjenim stranicama u flasu? jel ima neka caka, znaju mi se frejmovi usporeno prikazivat, dok recimo youtube radi kako spada
<SilverSpace> flash je jedno veliko sranjje
<igcek> znaci do njega ssh22 a dalje npr. lokalnamreza:5900
<lulz87> SilverSpace: koja je alternativa :D
<lulz87> ako je uopce ima
<lulz87> youjizz.com me zajebava, nekuzim zasto
<igcek> mmislim da lulz govori o www.youjizz.com-u
<igcek> i meni tamo steka
<igcek> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<lulz87> :D
<lulz87> morat cemo im poslat mail, a nisu korekni prema linux userima
<lulz87> *da
<igcek> mah da i lemonparty.org isto nes zeza
<lulz87> http://danas.net.hr/kultura/page/2011/12/17/0281006.html?pos=n0
<lulz87> :D
<SilverSpace> meni ni index.hr nece
<SilverSpace> lulz87: alternativa je da se vratis u proslost i ukokas tog kretena kaj je izmislio flash
<SilverSpace> mamicu mu
<SilverSpace> imao je stef poso pravo 
<jelly-home> igcek: dakle zelis izvana doci na interni remote desktop ili vnc?
<jelly-home> igcek: i sa tvog ssh servera se moze doci do tog internog racunala sa vncom?
<igcek> yes
<igcek> al ja to pokusavam brez suvisne navlake, na serveru nemam nikakvog gui-ja i to
<igcek> ja bi samo, kad 22 izajde iz tunela, da ga direktno posalje na neki 192.168.1.xxx:5900
<jelly-home> igcek: ok.  Kad se spajas izvana na server, radi npr.  "ssh -L 5900:192.168.1.xxx:5900 server"
<jelly-home> igcek: dok taj ssh radi, promet koji na tvom klijent racunalu ide na localhost:5900 ce biti prenesen na 192.168.1.xxx:5900 
<jelly-home> sot znaci da mozes pozvati lokalni vnc klijent da se spaja na ":0" i to ce ici na remote vnc na tvom .xxx
<jelly-home> ako vec imas lokalni vnc server koji smeta, mozes  "ssh -L 5901:192.168.1.xxx:5900 server"
<igcek> kad sam pokusavo to izvesti mi nikako nije uspilo
<jelly-home> pa onda VNC na ":1"
<jelly-home> igcek: jel mozes sa servera "telnet 192.168.1.xxx 5900"?
<jelly-home> Connected to kanta-linux.jelly.local.
<jelly-home> Escape character is '^]'.
<jelly-home> RFB 003.008
<jelly-home> ^]
<jelly-home> telnet> q
<jelly-home> "RFB ..." je banner od VNC protokola
<igcek> samo malo
<igcek> jap
<igcek> ide
<jelly-home> ok.
<jelly-home> a jel ide sa ssh klijenta "telnet localhost 5900"
<igcek> ti trenutaco sam u vinsima, imal neka win varjanta telneta?
<jelly-home> isto se zove :-)
<igcek> :D
<igcek> znau sam da sam ga vec koristio,, samo uklopit ga moram
<jelly-home> kak si onda ukljucio Local Forwarding tunel, preko puttyja?
<igcek> jes
<jelly-home> a gel mozes na blef probati odma vnc klijenta
<jelly-home> gle*
<igcek> njet
<igcek> ne radi
<igcek> imamo nkog sigurnostnog "experta"... jel sansa da je to on nekak zablokiral?
<igcek> za mreze?
<igcek> ili ja koristim net preko umts-a pa imam blokirane sve porte prema meni... samo ako ssh radi i to bi moralo, zar ne?
<jelly-home> na koji nacin telnet ne radi?
<jelly-home> portovi prema tebi su nebitni
<igcek> bem mu nemam kopi pejst
<igcek> ti, dao sma telnet localhost:5900 al mi izpise da nema konekcije na portu 23
<igcek> ?
<jelly-home> razmak umjesto dvotocke
<igcek> opa radi?
<jelly-home> onda radi
<jelly-home> osim ako si se spojio na lokalni vnc server jer ga imas ukljucenog :-)
<igcek> nope... samo ne radi...
<igcek> koristim ovaj standalone vnc, jel to ok?
<igcek> u winsima
<jelly-home> probaj neki drugi port, npr. kao http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~jelly/localforward.png
<jelly-home> pa onda VNC na :2 ili 127.0.0.1:2 
<jelly-home> (nisam kliknuo [Add] tipku ;-)
<SilverSpace> bas sam majstor jedini kabel kaj mi sad treba prerežem na krivom mjestu
<SilverSpace> sad moram lemiti na dva kraja
<SilverSpace> sesam majmun
<igcek> SAD KAPCIM!
<SilverSpace> kopčaš
<igcek> ti kad forwardas unda to postane lokalhost?
<igcek> vidis to me je hebalo...
<igcek> je comprend
<jelly-home> kad velim :2 ili :0 to doslovno znaci upisi samo ":2" ili ":0" _i nista vise_
<igcek> hvala jelly-home!
<igcek> nene,,, ja sam pisu unutra ip namesto jednostavno localhost
<igcek> ja sam mislijo da je tunel samo do ssh servera
<jelly-home> pa i je :-)
<igcek> pa da ga onda usmjeris, iako mi nije bilo jasno zasto dva puta ip ?:/
<jelly-home> da, samo obicna aplikacija ne moze nista usmjeravati
<igcek> al kad se oces povezat mu kazes localhost
<jelly-home> eto sad znas
<igcek> evo, na tome sam izgubijo sigurno 3h...
<jelly-home> ukljucivanje kompresije u ssh ce mozda pomoci mozda ne
<igcek> znaci sa windows remote desktop je isto
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> jedino ne znam kako se mstsc-u veli custom port za RDP a ne 3389
<igcek> dobro imas li inace sta iskustva sa subversionom?
<jelly-home> samo kao korisnik
<igcek> ma tamo me, ja mislim, prava zezaju
<jelly-home> taj dio ne bi znao iz glave
<jelly-home> meni radi™
<igcek> mene zeza pa neznam sta tacno...
<igcek> nista oko toga se jos cujemo, imam sastanak lokalnih sexy vatrogasaca pa ne mogu bez mene
<igcek> ;)
<igcek> hvala jos jednom icao
<jelly-home> mah mah
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ide kabel ima dva prikljicka ako spojim na srednji konektor to je slave
<SilverSpace> sve sam pozaboravio 
<SilverSpace> prije bilo bar nekog posla sad vise nema nis
<SilverSpace> slozio http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/IMAG0317.resized.jpg
<SilverSpace> malo da si dodam prostora pokraj ssd diska 
<jelly-home> ?
<jelly-home> aha.  to vise nemam nigdje
<SilverSpace> radi :)
<SilverSpace> hebiga imam 30G ssd
<SilverSpace> pa mi je sad doso do kriticnog
<SilverSpace> nikako da mi dode novi stroj
<SilverSpace> koja je naredba za ispis svih prisutnih usera na kanalu 
<jelly-home> /who #ubuntu-hr
<SilverSpace> thx
<igustin> SilverSpace: ili /names (kraće /n)
<chaky> ili /help
<drac0_> zdravo
<drac0_> di ste kanalisti
<drac0_> chaky, da prodao dosadni desire i uzeo nexus :)
<chaky> drac0_: bravo
<chaky> kako radi ics?
<drac0_> danas maknuo CM alpha i stavio offical google ota
<drac0_> ics leti
<drac0_> s hrpom widgeta i live wallpaperom sve leti
<drac0_> ima novih caka
<chaky> baterija?
<drac0_> nfc android beam
<drac0_> kernel 3.0.x
<drac0_> baterija izvrsna
<drac0_> drzala mi je 2 dana na miui
<drac0_> s dosta cackanja
<drac0_> za sada je ok mozda cak i vise bude
<drac0_> novi radio je tu takodjer
<chaky> uzeo si novi nexus ili polovni?
<drac0_> jednom kad ti zapamti wifi postavke, spaja se instantno
<drac0_> novi
<chaky> ja cu za sada zadrzati desire, dok ne krepa. Onda cu razmisljati o jos jednom androidu uz sgs2
<drac0_> slozit ce ekipa ics i za desire
<chaky> znam
<drac0_> treba cm part
<drac0_> nexus je malo jaci u hardveru i to sve leti
<drac0_> znaci da ce voziti i desire sasvim ok
<drac0_> launcher je izvrstan
<drac0_> s widgetima
<drac0_> opcije su preuredjene totalno
<drac0_> sve je na dohvat prsta i brzo
<chaky> znam, gledao sam vecinu toga u video pregledima na youtubeu
<drac0_> sad cekam CM9 ili stari dobri defrost :)
<chaky> :)
<drac0_> da barem richard izbaci defrost9
<drac0_> rekao je tako negdje nakon gingera
<chaky> ee, vise ne moze izbaciti *ginger*villain :)
<drac0_> icsvillain :)
<chaky> :))
<chaky> icevillain
<drac0_> yep
<drac0_> taj defrost je bio najstabilniji ikada
<drac0_> i manu kernel
<drac0_> nexus ima zgodnih sitnica
<drac0_> voodoo kernel
<drac0_> professional grade sound sistem
<drac0_> bln, back light notification
<drac0_> itd :)
<chaky> sgs2 isto ima bln, ali to dodatno trosi bateriju
<drac0_> ovdje se gasi nakon nekog vremena
<drac0_> ne trosi toliko
<drac0_> stalno mi je on
<chaky> meni se i ovdje namjestiti da se ugasi nakon nekog vremena, ali to onda nema smisla bas. HTC ima to bolje.
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> slazem se
<drac0_> klasicnu ledicu tesko zamjeniti
<chaky> e
<drac0_> koush radi na galaxy nexusu :)
<drac0_> bit ce dobar CM9
<chaky> slazem se
<drac0_> sad kad je source i kernel vani to ce brzo
<drac0_> alpha je sasvim stabilna
<chaky> nadam se
<drac0_> dvojica kineza i jedan amer rade na miui ics :)
<drac0_> isto ok alpha
<drac0_> samo tamo tek ima hrpa opcija
<drac0_> stock nema nista :)
<drac0_> po obicaju
<drac0_> i da google je odhebao marka
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> nema integracije u imeniku s fejsom haha :)
<drac0_> zato ima google+ i twitter
<drac0_> opako
<obruT> jutro !
<SilverSpace> oj
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-18
<igcek> hej
<igcek> imal kakog ranog?
<igcek> uspilo mi je connectat vnc preko tunelinga na neki kompjuter u drugoj lokalnoj mrezi
<igcek> al sa vinsima imam problema, probo sam promjenit source port na remote desktopu al svejedno ne djeluje
<igcek> ak gledam po tutorialima na internetu bi moralo radit
<igcek> aha, fora je bila da win 7 blokira port 3390 pa ga moraas povezat na koji vise
<obruT> SilverSpace: vjerojatno si vec vidio, no za svaki slucaj... http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/12/17/1429221/pcmcia-computer-project-aims-even-higher-and-cheaper-than-raspberry-pi
<obruT> ja cem da nabavim oba :)
<obruT> nist, odo na sljeme...
<jelly-home> https://www.google.com/search?q=let+it+snow
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly-home> odzdrav
<jelly-home> obruT: nice, rhombus-tech bar odmah pocinje sa 1080p _i_ SATA suceljem
<hbogner> lovac na krokodile je dobio nasljednika: Zdravko Mamic - lovac na ubojice :DDDD
<drj_cro> lool jel tko gledo mamica kod stankovica sad ?:)
<drj_cro> pa valjo sam se
<SilverSpace> kreten
<hbogner> drj_cro, a tko nije gledao
<SilverSpace> dosta remapiranje 
<SilverSpace> ups 
<jelly-home> DOSTA
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: krivi kanal :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, izgubljen si u ptrostoru :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: uu kanalizaciji :)
<hbogner> he he he
<SilverSpace> odoh gledati utakmice :)
<SilverSpace> dosta je za danas
<igcek> imal ko iskustva sa svn?
<igcek> subversion
<jelly-home> ekipa na #svn kanalu vjerojatno
<igcek> ?
<igcek> p-da
<igcek> :)
<SilverSpace> ja mislio sa severinom
<jelly-home> nazalost ne
<MmikeDOMA> igcek, imam ja
<MmikeDOMA> igcek, predji na hg ili git (ako si mazohist)
<SilverSpace> hebo ti python cucka
<igcek> ?
<SilverSpace> nikak skuziti koji paket mi treba
<igcek> nekak bi tio ovaj svn srediti na ubuntuju pa se cini da tu nes fali https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion   
<igcek> sve sam stavio na 777, korisnik i www-data su u isti grupi al preko direktorija nejde
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: za sto
<SilverSpace> naso python-migrate je falio 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: za pytrainer
<Mmike> igcek, kaj nejde?
<Mmike> drj_cro, ping
<igcek> ide... :)
<SilverSpace> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwewkw21by1qaqsoco1_500.jpg
<drj_cro_> Mmike: reply :)
<Mmike> drj_cro_, eee
<Mmike> kul
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: daj stavi NSFW drugi put da se pripremim
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-10
<vileni> jutro
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> yello
<jelly> putar
<weshmashian> mislio sam da mi se ucinilo da si napiso 'putar'...
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> svuda kriza, a ja greskom preplatio drzavi par tisuca kuna :/
<jelly> kad ce ti to vratit, za 6+ mjeseci?
<ivoks> nikad
<obruT> gle to ovako, mozda si neki direktorcic isplati vecu bozicnicu... ucinio si humanitarno djelo :)
<obruT> kad bi barem svi bili tako socijalno osjetljivi
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> fakat, bozicnica
<jelly> pa dobro, a hoces li idcui put moci platiti toliko manje
<ivoks> jelly: da, to mi se onda smanjuje za sljedeci put
<ivoks> samo sto, ako kasnis idu kamate
<ivoks> ako uplatis previse, ne idu kamate :)
<jelly> ide kamate, njima na racunu ;-)
<ivoks> nekad kad disk vrisne, onda stvarno vrisne
<ivoks> SMART:
<ivoks> User Capacity:        1,788,319,677,762,397,984 bytes [1788 PB]
<igustin> podsjeća na one stickove s fejkanim kapacitetom ;)
<hbogner> ivoks, sad bar imas disk na koji stane puuuno pornografije :D
<ivoks> da, samo da jos skupim toliko golih teta
<hbogner> pitaj, mozda netko ima i vise nego sto zeli
<weshmashian> pa, pitas mmiketa, napravis mu backup ;)
<hbogner> weshmashian, pa nemoras bit tolko ocit :D
<weshmashian> ah, bili ste presuptilni da treba bit suptilan... :9
<jelly>    Ahoj, 
<jelly>    Jmenuji se Veronika, a dovoluji si ti tímto nabídnout bezplatnou nabídku odkazů, týkající se tvých stránek news.inet.hr, příp. i tvých stránek jiných.
<jelly> [... bla bla seo spam]
<jelly> đe ga nađe, ta stranica nije nigdje polinkana
<obruT> jebemti linux i printanje i cups i sve
<jelly-home> svaki put kad neko koristi tu rijec meni padnu na pamet Tri Amigosa <sbrothy> I'm really having trouble with installing debian. I feel Ive tried a plethora of installation-procedures.
<igustin> obruT: reci što hoćeš, ali CUPS je "mila majka" prema Windows printer spooleru
<jelly-home> je al apple ga je dosta ukvario
<obruT> igustin: nije mi jasan... prije koju godinu sam network printanje slozio za par minuta, danas se najebo i ne ide
<obruT> i na kraju odustao nakon pol sata zajebancije
<obruT> nece bez autentikacije iako sam mu sve poslozio da moze bilo tko od bilo kuda, na kraju stavio i sve privilegije
<obruT> nist, idem neurotican gledat neke video podcaste ;)
<jelly-home> <Weeble> some countries have dropped out of the eurovision song contest <Weeble> apparently they are afraid they might win and couldn't afford to host it
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-11
<dodobas> yelol
<weshmashian> \o
<api984> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> dns za arhivu je vracen na nas server
<ivoks> We are currently performing system tests.  Some SourceForge.net pages may not be available at this time.
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> 'personal' 10$/mjesec
<ivoks> 'team' 5$/mjesec/korisnik
<jelly> a team of one
<ivoks> al, cini se ok... 
<ivoks> trazim visio alternativa, web app
<ivoks> ima mogucnost kolaboracije
<ivoks> save as pdf, jpeg, png, visio
<hbogner> jel netko vidio ovo: http://www.gadgeterija.net/2012/12/08/richard-stallman-nemojte-instalirati-ubuntu-ova-linux-distribucija-vas-spijunira/#.UMcmBqyTJAo
<jelly> jasta
<jelly> steta sto se rmsa u novinama prikazuje kao pajaca umjesto kao idealista
<obruT> to za slanje amazonu se vec zna, a i moze se disejblat :)
<jelly> moze se svasta disejblati, mozes i windowse koristit a da te ne prijavljuju MSu
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> a jesu se ljudi zaljepili za taj shopping lens
<ivoks> a lens kao i svaki drugi, mozes ga staviti/maknuti, kako god
<ivoks> ono sto meni kod njega smeta, i zasto je iskljucen, je to sto mi usporava trazenje
<dodobas> jos da je OPT-IN
<dodobas> but no....
<obruT> meni da tak nesto dodje po defaultu ja bi vjerojatno dobio slom zivaca :)
<obruT> pogotovo ako nisam to odmah znao :P
<jelly> zato Chrome svoje nista ne reklamira
<jelly> sve sto pises u address bar ide guglu, svi klikovi u rezultatima se prate, jako zeli da budes ulogiran
<obruT> zato Chrome nece nikad kod mene na komp :P
<obruT> odnosno, jednom stavio, pokrenuo iz znatizelje da vidim kako izgleda i to je to
<jelly> ak se izlogiras i kliknes na neki inace otvoreni groups.g.c link, ne da ti pristup dok se ne ulogiras
<jelly> (ili obrises određeni cookie sto nigdje ne pise)
<ivoks> dodobas: da, vjerojatno bi trebao biti opt-in
<ivoks> medjutim, to svakako nije spijuniranje
<ivoks> jer onda bi se svaki web servis mogao zvati spijuniranje
<dodobas> ivoks: pa sto nije... ili to ovisi od osobe do osobe kako se sama misli...
<dodobas> ja pretpostavljam da me svaka stranica prati...
<dodobas> svaki servis...
<jelly> ivoks: ma molim te, jedno je kad eksplicitno odes i koristis fejs, a drugo je kad tvoj desktop query ode na X adresa na internet
<jelly> tako da da -- to je neocekivani leak informacija koje treca strana moze koristiti u svoje svrhe = spijuniranje
<jelly> nastranu to sto te doubleclick prati na 80% web stranica koje posjetis
<jelly> to je jednako spijuniranje
<ivoks> jelly: onda to mozes reci za jutarnji.hr, vecernji.hr, itd
<dodobas> tako je
<ivoks> svi oni govore facebooku da si se bas ti, imenom i prezimenom, spojio na njihov web
<ivoks> (za razliku od shopping lensa koji kaze 'netko je trazio xxxxx')
<jelly> ivoks: tocno
<jelly> to mi nije palo na pamet jer nemam fb
<ivoks> ako pogledas, u neku ruku, shopping lens nije puno drugaciji od apt repozitorija
<ivoks> jer a) canonical/ubuntu/debian zna tvoj ip
<jelly> je ak ne znas gdje trazi
<ivoks> ako ne znas gdje sto trazi?
<jelly> ak ne znas gdje salje query
<ivoks> a ti si siguran da su apt repozitoriji konacna odredista?
<jelly> da, s moje strane gledano
<ivoks> ti *znas* da nisu samo proxy prema negdje drugdje?
<jelly> i izdaju vrlo limitiranu vrstu informacija
<ivoks> samo gdje si i sto zelis
<ivoks> isto kao i shopping lens
<ivoks> slazem se da treba biti opt-in
<ivoks> bez daljnjega
<ivoks> ali mi je taj arugment kako je to spijuniranje jer se search query salje kada se koristi... ono...
<jelly> jok, lens salje svaki desktop search i UI je pozicioniran tako da ne znas da to radi.  Synaptic ne salje svaku glupost koju nakucas u search kao query na repo
<ivoks> onaj koji to kaze vec ce slijedeceg trenutka otvoriti private window u firefoxu i upisati 'free lesbians'
<ivoks> jelly: ne, UI nije tako pozicioniran
<ivoks> postoji opci search koji trazi sve u svim lensovima
<ivoks> postoji search za aplikacije
<ivoks> postoji search za datoteke
<ivoks> niti jedan od ta dva nece koristiti drugi lens
<jelly> i taj opci trazi i kroz shopping, zar ne?
<ivoks> opci search, da
<jelly> eto
<ivoks> eto sta?
<pila> zar stvarno ovdje na kanalu tolika paranoja vlada ?? 
<jelly> ivoks: koja vrsta searcha se otvori po defaultu na Win
<ivoks> cek da zavrsim jedan mail pa mozemo opet ovo sve u krug :)
<ivoks> jelly: takvo sto ne postoji u win
<jelly> tipku
<ivoks> to je generalni seach, trazi po svim instaliranim lensovima
<ivoks> win+a trazi aplikacije
<jelly> exactly
<ivoks> win+f trazi datoteke
<jelly> dakle po defaultu, najjednostavniji UI je tocno tak pozicioniran da trazi i po online lensovima, kraj price
<ivoks> sto se moze iskljuciti (on-line search)
<ivoks> ili mozes maknuti shopping lens
<jelly> mozes svasta
<ivoks> postoji bas opcija 'iskljuci'
<ivoks> ne treba previse razbijati glavu
<ivoks> nalazi se pod postavke -> privatnost
<jelly> mozes i Chrome tjunati da ne bude sakupljac informacija za Google
<ivoks> ne mozes na ovako jednostavan nacin
<ivoks> rekao bi da je ovo jednostavnije nego promijeniti default browser
<jelly> default jasno pokazuje namjeru vendora
<jelly> nemojmo se zavaravati
<jelly> anyhow... dosta je igranja devil's advocate, treba nesto i radit
<SilverSpace> tko tu koga spijunira
<SilverSpace> orao 
<jelly> prijem
<SilverSpace> jelly: jesi citao kako su crnogorci orla ubili jer su mislili da ih spijunira :)
<jelly> nijesam
<SilverSpace> i bolje :)
<ivoks> eto, paranoje :)
<SilverSpace> dobro nije bas tak kako sam napisao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ijao...
<SilverSpace> uh
<ivoks> kaze lik 'nije se moglo resolvati grad.hr na exchange serveru, pa sam ocito cache i sad radi'
<ivoks> i onda zakljuci kako nesto sa DNS-om kod nas nije ispravno
<ivoks> a ocito je lokalni cache
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ocistio
<weshmashian> nda, to me podsjeca na kolegu koji za svaki problem na mrezi okrivi neki DNS
<SilverSpace> mora biti netko kriv 
<SilverSpace> pa je uvjek bolje da je netko drugi
<weshmashian> a drugi kolega zakljuci da se moze rdp-nut na remote makinu cim velim da je custom dns podesen...
<weshmashian> bez obzira kaj nije nis propusteno kroz router :)
<weshmashian> no dobro, trpim ih do 06.01. :D
<jelly> izgleda da je kriviti dns popularno
<SilverSpace> joj poludit cu sa nekim ljudima tjedan dana ne mogu da nesto ne useru na windozima nonstop sranja navuku na komp
<jelly> bar si tjedan dana imao mira... zamisli da si im stavio linuxe morao bi sve objasnjavat iznova
<SilverSpace> dns = duboki nanos snijega
<SilverSpace> jelly: sestra godinama ima win xp i nikakvo sranje do sad sve radi 
<SilverSpace> ovi na win 7 svako malo nesto useru 
<SilverSpace> sad im se i rusi bluescreen
<SilverSpace> prije tjedan dana navukli onog vraga kaj im je zakljucao windoze
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0avVxqTbhA8
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRnzTTYk7_Q Ofra Haza!
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-12
<weshmashian> \o
<vileni> jutr
<Mmike> Djeste!
<vileni> o Mmike 
<vileni> jesi jos na kubi? :)
<weshmashian> o mmike!
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> na kubi bas i nema interneta :)
<vileni> da, to sam cuo :)
<vileni> kako si prezivio? odmorio se? :)
<Mmike> da, ne :)
<Mmike> tj, jesam, al' bi mogao jos jedno 23 tjedna bez beda
<Mmike> cak bi se i na komarce privikao, srce im spalim nitratnim oksidima!
<Mmike> vozio sam se u prastarom triumphu
<Mmike> ili necem takvom iz 50tih :)
<vileni> i fotkao naravno sve to? :)
<Mmike> yup ypu
<vileni> njima je sve iz 50ih ili starije, prava idila
<Mmike> ima cak i vilmica nekih
<Mmike> osim lada i volgi i moskvica :)
<Mmike> ti su iz 70tih :)
<vileni> osim sto valjda nijedan auto nije original vise
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/danas-kaos-na-internetu-sve-sto-imate-spremite-na-usb/651782.aspx
<Mmike> da :)
<vileni> hm, jel moram bas na stick ili mogu i na externi disk
<dodobas> Mmike: where art thou?
<dodobas> yellož
<weshmashian> ah, the end is near!
<ivoks> Mmike: pa gle koliko snijega
<ivoks> Mmike: a ti otisao u pizd. mat.
<Mmike> ivoks, znas da mi krivo k'o psu sto nisam bio tu u subotu!
<Mmike> nadam se da ce pasti jos koji put :)
<hbogner> o Mmike pa ti si ziv
<Mmike> o, to svakako :)
<Mmike> nema bas interneta na kubi, a i nije da mi je falio   :)
<vileni> Mmike: jel ima kebaba tamo? ili si nasao dostojnu zamjenu? :)
<Mmike> mah, nema
<Mmike> dobro da ima vode :)
<Mmike> i ima komaraca
<Mmike> za popizdit ih ima
<vileni> pa dobro, sta si onda radio tamo, pio? :)
<Mmike> i jeo :)
<Mmike> .weather zagreb
<budz0r> jutro
<budz0r> kaj ubuntu postaje jedan veliki duckas :)
<vileni> o budz0r 
<budz0r> ej vileni 
<vileni> atom sa vt-x, zanimljivo
<Mmike> dodobas, ++ za carlina :)
<dodobas> Mmike: sjetih da se opet
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> vileni: ako opet nesto ne zahebu na atomu ko na zadnjem 
<vileni> SilverSpace: sto je sa zadnjim bilo? :)
<SilverSpace> grafika 
<SilverSpace> stavili onaj glupi PowerVR
<vileni> pa ovaj je kakti za "serversku" primjenu, pa mu nije toliko ni bitno :)
<vileni> ja bi esxi stavio na to
<vileni> doma
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/AD2700B-Itx/
<SilverSpace> ja ovo kupio i sad mi stoji doma
<SilverSpace> pas ih hebo 
<vileni> a sto je sa grafikom, nije podrzana ili samo prespora?
<vileni> hmda, "Due to lack of Intel® 64-bit VGA driver support, this motherboard does not support 64-bit OS" :)
<SilverSpace> ne radi na linux
<SilverSpace> da i to 64bitno nis ne radi
<SilverSpace> ali to me ni ne hebe
<ivoks> danas je 12.12.12
<ivoks> cekamo 12:12 :)
<SilverSpace> sakri se 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: inace win 7 leti na tome bez problema 
<vileni> SilverSpace: dobro da si me podsjetio, moram instalirati na e350 win7 da provjerim nesto :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, zasto stoji doma?
<hbogner> pa iskoristi za nesto
<vileni> torrent stroj
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ako server jos jednom crkne posudis do daljnjega :D
<vileni> ili openwrt ruter :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj crkava
<hbogner> ma za vikend je bio kriv ups
<hbogner> ali ako opet pocen sam od sebe crkavat trebat ce nesto smisljat :D
<SilverSpace> slozimo na Rpi :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> nebudi smjesan
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> ali atom bi mogao biti ok za server :)
<jelly-home> jesu li poceli raditi atome sa ecc supportom
<vileni> ovaj zadnji da
<vileni> ecc i vt-x
<vileni> s12xx serija, danas su je poceli isporucivati
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sad bi atom cak bio super, jer sam sve zahtjevene operacije prebacio an druge jace strojeve, ovaj sad samo servira
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/stedljivi-atomi-s1200-servere/120436.aspx
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hebga jedino kaj fali kuciste ram 
<hbogner> kuciste imamo, treneutno :D
<hbogner> jedino jos ram
<SilverSpace> ram je onaj kaj ide u laptop
<SilverSpace> 2x2G
<Mmike> hbogner, aj daj (opet) plz one linkove za one jeftine a ok apove od tplinka? :)
 * Mmike trepce ocicama masnim
<hbogner> SilverSpace, i da, jedan ide kontroler :D
<SilverSpace> ide nema
<hbogner> http://protis.hr/products/index/routeri/41?filter=fcLQAxAHwAfgB8ADMANQB8AH4AfABUAFAALQBMAGkAbgBrAHwAfgB8AFAAcgBvAGkAegB2AG8AEQFhAA0B
<SilverSpace> 1 pci 
<hbogner> Mmike, eto tu su
<hbogner> SilverSpace, zato kazerm jedna ide kontroler
<SilverSpace> 2 sata
<hbogner> http://protis.hr/products/details/kontroler-pci--ide-2port-udma-133/18302
<hbogner> blah, kanije o tome, moram nazad radit
<api984> sta ces s ide kontrolerom? :D
<api984> imam 2 doma .... 
<Mmike> hbogner, eee, to, thnx, protis
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> sj koreja je uspjela lansirati raketu u svemir
<api984> ivoks, bit ce sranja :D
<hbogner> api984, na atom plocu da mogu pristekad 2 ide diska
<Mmike> zaba tvrdi da sam im duzan 1400 eura za rate kredita
<Mmike> koje sam platio :)
<Mmike> al' se na internet bankarstvu to ne vidi
<api984> hbogner, mogu ti poslat
<api984> ne trebaju mi
<api984> HPT502 ide mislim da je
<api984> radi na linuxu
<api984> za xp treba FDD
<hbogner> api984, javima ko se odlucimo na tu soluciju, SilverSpace eto i to skupili :D
<api984> ok
<api984> hbogner, uglavnom stoji mi doma.... 
<hbogner> api984, isto ko i silverspace-u maticna
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si nisi kopiju racuna uzeo?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak to mislis?
<SilverSpace> kad si platio preko žabe imao si mogućnost da ti pošalju racun 
<SilverSpace> ja za sve velike uplate to napravim
<Mmike> ma trajnim nalogom mi skidaju to
<Mmike> nesh im se potrgalo tamo, rekao bih
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lan  10/100/1000 network connection
<jelly-home> protokol za trajni nalog je..., kad gledam logove na pbz365 od toga sam se cudim
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ok
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/xEZkUf
<ivoks> Auth GET failed: http://localhost:5000/v2.0/ 200 OK
<ivoks> komedija
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/novac/paypal-uspjesno-poslovao-u-hrvatskoj-pa-svejedno-gasi-poslovanje
<hbogner> jel to znaci da sele ekipu van rh ili da se vise nece mos kupovat?
<jelly> mislis, da se nece moc prodavat
<jelly> kupovat se moglo i prije nego su dosli u .hr
<hbogner> aha
<hbogner> neznam kak je bilo prije
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> mislim da to nema veze s kupovinom
<ivoks> samo paypal hrvatska stavlja kljuc u bravu
<ivoks> ne vidim zasto bi to mijenjalo ista po pitanju servisa
<jelly> ali treba pitat drzavu koji zakoni forsiraju takvu firmu da mora imati +30 ljudi samo za financije i pravne gluposti
<ivoks> ma to je bs
<ivoks> firme koje rade racunovodstvo za 100 firmi imaju 5 zaposlenih
<ivoks> vjerujem da im je pun k naseg mentaliteta, pa zato odlaze
<ivoks> i meni nekad dodje
<jelly> ah, izgleda da je Where nekakva kupovina Paypala za mobilna rjesenja, i imali su ovdje dio programera
<jelly> location based ads
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> pobjeglo mi 12.12.2012 12:12:12
<hbogner> nisi jedini
<jelly> UTEKO
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M-u_3oy2iM
<dodobas> uuu covjece... treba investirati http://jebo.me/pas/4
<dodobas> opera, chromium i ff nightly http://www.shinydemos.com/facekat/
<jelly> fakecat?
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> sad me klijenti zovu da me pitaju je li ubuntu spijunira
<ivoks> pa jeb... te paranoje i budala
<jelly> heh
<Mmike> jesi reko da spijunira, al' da je bezazleno? :)
<ivoks> rekao sam da ta kvalifikacija dolazi od osobe koja jede kozu s vlastitih stopala
<jelly> pa inace bi propala neiskoristena
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> mozda mu je fina
<jelly> al eto, opet je RMS ludjak umjesto idealist 
<ivoks> rms zivi u svom svijetu
<ivoks> i to je super, ako si to mozes priustiti
<ivoks> ako moras prehraniti obitelj, onda nemas taj luksuz
<jelly> njegov PoV kao referenca je jako bitan
<ivoks> kad smo kod toga... idem radit
<ivoks> jucer sam dozivio optuzbu da canonical s ubuntu sdk-om zeli kontrolirati linux aplikacije
<ivoks> i da bi canonical trebao napraviti takav sdk koji ce generirati aplikacije za sve distribucije
<ivoks> i ne zvati ga ubuntu - suocen s pitanjem kako nazvati, tuzitelj nije mogao naci neko drugo ime
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> i to od 'respektabilnog clana linux zajednice u hrvatskoj'
<jelly> znaci da je reklamiranje uspjelo i da ljudi poistovjecuju ubuntu s linuxom
<jelly> next step, world domination
<ivoks> da, i to je bio komentar
<ivoks> nigdje se ne spominje linux
<ivoks> 'isti ste kao i google'
<ivoks> ah, da bar :D
<jelly> pa cek malo, ako se nigdje ne spominje linux, kak onda "s ubuntu sdk-om zeli kontrolirati linux aplikacije
<ivoks> ma lik uopce nema pojma sto je sdk
<jelly> tko forsa vendore da koriste bas taj sdk?
<ivoks> ne shvaca on to
<jelly> respektabilni clan zajednice, a
<ivoks> tak se on meni predstavio
<jelly> jel u hulku barem
<ivoks> iskreno, ne znam
<ivoks> al nisam ni ja u hulku, a respektabilan sam :D :D
<vileni> 32gb stick sa 5MB/s write, to je sigurno zanimljivo iskustvo
<jelly> ja bi na prste jedne ruke nabrojao respektabilne clanove zajednice, ne gledajuci sad gabarite
<ivoks> ma... bila je to cudna rasprava
<jelly> vileni: mozda je samo dovoljno star da su tad to bile normalne brzine
<jelly> sad svi hoce 50MB/s writeove
<ivoks> zavrsila sa 'daj mi objasni zasto ima toliko bugova u ubuntu 12.04'
<ivoks> kak da ti ja sad to objasnim...
<vileni> jelly: mislim da nema opravdanja za 32gb da bude toliko spor, makar, jeftin je
<vileni> moji 4gb su po 7MB/s write
<jelly> "zato sto time-based schedule i hrpa novog softvera"
<ivoks> pokusao sam to objasniti
<jelly> vileni: ima -- jeftin je
<ivoks> al on to vidi drugacije; zelja za kontrolom linuxa
<ivoks> da se ljude navikne na unity
<ivoks> pa da ne mogu koristiti nista drugo
<jelly> da je to bar kontrola ko Apple -- pa da ono sto su featurei radi pic-pic
<jelly> onda bi odma kupio 5 licenci
<ivoks> a bilo je i toga
<jelly> al to je distra ko distra, nemres pobjec od onog sto ti upstream da
<ivoks> potezanje kako je canonical ko apple
<jelly> ili kasnis X godina ko Debian, ili ulazes i radis svoje ko RH i pomalo Canonical
<ivoks> ljudi cesto zaborave da svi mi imamo nesto appleovo u tim distribucijama :)
<ivoks> a mnogi ni ne znaju :)
<jelly> to je apple kupio
<ivoks> kupio je prije 3 godine, ako ne i vise
<ivoks> i sad vodi razvoj
<jelly> mysql se i dalje racuna kao mysql
<jelly> fak, BerkeleyDB 
<ivoks> al je oracle :D
<jelly> je isto Oracle i dio core sustava
<ivoks> mdb FTW
<jelly> tokyocabinet ftw ;-)
<ivoks> klijent zeli instalacijsku proceduru za disk image
<ivoks> disk image koji on uzme, pokrene svoj os i dd-a na disk
<ivoks> i da mu ja sad napisem instalacijsku proceduru
<jelly> ha.. pa, ovisi o tome koji svoj OS boota
<ivoks> lfs
<jelly> mozda nema dd za wind...eh
<Mmike> ivoks, al', po defaultu, ubuntu te spijunira (bar ovaj zadnji, novi)
<Mmike> sad, to 'spijunira' zvuci tako nekako... gadno :)
<Mmike> inace, 'otkrio' sam novi restorancic koji svakako preporucam - Paulaner Grill Bar na Crnomerecu 102
<Mmike> jeo punjeni pileci batak i dobatak - preizvrsno
<Mmike> jeo i biftek, jako dobar, ogroman, jedino treba JAKO napomenuti da ga zelite krvavog
<jelly> well, ne spijunira te ubuntu koliko dopusta drugima da spijuniraju sve sto trazis kroz search
<ivoks> u biti...
<ivoks> tvoj search ide do canoniclovog servera
<ivoks> a canonical onda to trazi na amazonu (izmedju ostalog)
<jelly> damn
<ivoks> tako je lens napravljen
<jelly> standardna cloud sranja
<ivoks> bilo bi fora da se taj lens moze konfigurirati, pa da ide na neki drugi servis
<jelly> napravi da funkcionalnost ovisi o tvom centralnom sustavu iako ne postoji bitan razlog 
<jelly> kao i 90% smartphone aplikacija
<Mmike> jednostavno ugasis to i milina
<jelly> da, to i radim
<jelly> ali kad imas sve vise i vise web, smartphone, desktop, tv aplikacija, to "jednostavno" vise nije tak jednostavno
<vileni> Mmike: jesi jos na kde? :)
<Mmike> vileni, da :)
<jelly> imas aplikacije koje sluze samo zato da mozes doci do privacy settinga za fb, g+, twitter, jer to đubrad sve sakrije
<Mmike> popravio sam fontove u chrometu (glupi wine sjebao stvar), i sve radi ok sad
<Mmike> doduse, fale mi jos neke stvari (recimo, fini monitorici za cpu/net/io/mem load, pa za nettraffic, i tak)
<jelly> za chrome?
<Mmike> jer ovi koji dolaze s KDEom su jadno lose ruzno neupotrebljivi
<Mmike> jos moram popraviti da mi chrome otvara kak spada .jnlp fileove
<jelly> jel imas neko linux na monitoru sa vise od 200dpi i koliko se stvari raspadaju?
<jelly> s/imas/ima/
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> 200dpi? kakav to monitor ima?
 * jelly mislio uzeti korejski 2560x1600 od 27"
<jelly> isti panel kao appleov neki, cini mi se
<jelly> za 400$
<Mmike> kaj nema to isto 96 (ili koliko) dpija?
<jelly> ne, ima pun kufer (ne da mi se racunat)
<jelly> ok, ima 120dpi ravno ;-)
<jelly> al svejedno je vise od 96 na koje sam navikao gledati s 50-80 cm
<Mmike> misoim da je moj stari thinkpoad imao oko 120 dpija
<Mmike> 14" na 1680x1050
<Mmike> ne sjecam se nekih problema... doduse, imao sam i 22" monitor na 1680x1050, pa sam mogao suspend vamo resume tamo bez bedova ikakvih
<jelly> da, i stavi ga onako daleko koliko inace drzis monitor, pa vidi
<Mmike> pa sitnije je, dakako
<jelly> meni je 120dpi presitno da bi razlikovao pixele
<Mmike> pa namjestis 120dpi i dalje imas sve fino kak spada
<jelly> eh
<jelly> nemaš, jer su videi i slike i dalje pixel-exact size
 * obruT se osjeca glup
<obruT> ne mogu u thunderbirdu naci opciju za namjestanje faking wordwrappinga
<SilverSpace> obruT: add
<obruT> add ? 
<obruT> nasao sam neke opcije na about:config
<ivoks> ctrl+r
<ivoks> duljinu mislis?
<jelly> da je iskljuciti autowrap kad se nesto pejsta unutra
<ivoks> mozes
<jelly> kak
<ivoks> ctrl+shift+o
<jelly> ne treba meni, samo me nervira kad kolega pejsta logove pa cu necitki
<jelly> ak to radi mozda bi mogao malo Thunderbird trositi
<ivoks> ima i ctrl+shift+v
<jelly> jel moze on citati lokalne mbox i maildirove
<ivoks> dobro pitanje
<ivoks> http://jaisejames.wordpress.com/2012/03/15/to-activate-maildir-in-thunderbird/
<ivoks> fak, to cu sad odmah probati
<obruT> ja sam zadnjih dva tri dana recimo prisilno na thunderbirdu :P
<obruT> jedva cekam da se vratim na mutt
<jelly> "odgovori su dole u plavom"
<jelly> kad to vidim mrmljam jbmtmtr
<jelly> pa na windows virtualku otvorit autluk
<obruT> ja odgovorim da ne vidim nista plavo :)
<obruT> ak sam bas dobre volje, kliknem na html attachment pa mi se otvori u firefoxu pa vidim i plavo i crveno ;)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ak na ovo mislis https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/toggle-word-wrap/?src=api
<ivoks> bome... maildir :)
<ivoks> $ ls -d INBOX/*
<ivoks> INBOX/cur  INBOX/tmp
<obruT> SilverSpace: thanx, nasao sam di mogu to mijenjati... nije tipicna forma nego treba mijenjati odredjene varijable
<obruT> SilverSpace: no da za to treba poseban plugin, mislim da bih autorima poslao mail i napisao da su nesposobni
<weshmashian> i can relate: http://imgur.com/r/gifs/xviJl
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<Mmike> jelly, moze
<Mmike> nisam siguran za mbox, maildir radi k'o veliki
 * api984 is away: Nisam dostupan BRE!
<jelly> jeble te away poruke, BRE
<jelly> /away 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jebo.co je slobodno :)
<ivoks> jebo.me is not available!
 * ivoks shows fist to jelly 
<jelly> nazalost .te TLD ne postoji
<Mmike> jelly, ti jos rtorrent rabotash?
<ivoks> novi wordpress
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/neobicno/ivica-pazi-se-vozio-slalom-u-gacama-na-10-stupnjeva-293350
<SilverSpace> i ja imam crno bjelu fotku kako bos trcim po snijegu
<jelly> Mmike: kakto mislis
<Mmike> gledam kak da lako ubacim listu URLova u rtorrent
<Mmike> da ne moram jedan po jedan kliketat
<jelly> imas opcije da cita nove torrente iz odredjenog direktorija
<jelly> pa ih mozes tamo nadownloadat necim
<jelly> ili ak je u screenu mozes bit perverzan pa pasteat mu kroz screen
<jelly> screen -X eval 'stuff ...' 
<jelly> nisam to nikad koristio
<ivoks> gotovo je
<ivoks> jedna velika era je zavrsila
<ivoks> linux kernel vise ne podrzava 386ice
<ivoks> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=commit;h=743aa456c1834f76982af44e8b71d1a0b2a82e21
<obruT> koji kua je s tim "poznatim facama"... naletih na ovaj clanak http://www.tportal.hr/fotogalerije?GalleryId=20352  i pitam se wtf... em koga to zanima, em sam cuo za dvije zenske od svih tih silnih poznatih ljudi, jedna je sestra od bordera, druga ima velike cice i to je to :P
<ivoks> pa cuo si za biancu
<ivoks> dobra je bianca, pusti... :)
<obruT> tko je ta bianca ?
<ivoks> bila je ministrica bez resora u sanaderovoj vladi
<obruT> uh, sva sreca pa ne znam
<ivoks> kak ne znas nenada korkuta :D
<ivoks> a sestra od bordera je nika? :D
<obruT> fakat nemam pojma tko je to
<obruT> nika da :) a cice ima ona sopekica
<obruT> i fakat samo za njih dvije znam tko su
<ivoks> nisi cuo za nives polovinu?
<obruT> ne, cuo sam za nives celzijus :)
<ivoks> nives je novinarka na rtlu, cini mi se
<ivoks> bude reportaza pa kaze
<ivoks> 'pripremila nive spolovilo...a'
<obruT> eh, ono malo tv-a sto sam cak i gledao u zadnje vrijeme se svelo na seinfelda na domatv, nesto sitno klasiktv-a i eurosport
<ivoks> al korkuta ne znat...
<obruT> i zivcira me sto su dobri filmovi na trecem prekasno za gledanje
<ivoks> pa tko tebe nasmijava? :)
<obruT> ajme... to neki modni kriticar  lijecnik ? 
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=nenad+korkut&oq=nenad+korkut&gs_l=youtube.3..0.2065.4566.0.4735.14.10.1.3.3.0.186.1046.6j4.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.X0A-IVh76K0
<ivoks> sad je glasnogovornik HZZO-a
<ivoks> kad sam to cuo, umro sam od smijeha
<ivoks> on i neven ciganovic su si kompici :)
<obruT> ajd, za ciganovica sam cuo :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/nenad.korkut
<ivoks> evo, obrazuj se :D
<obruT> jos da facebook otvaram, mos mislit :)
<obruT> nist, idem doma ...
<ivoks> ici cu i ja skoro
<obruT> pozdrav
 * Mmike je vec doma
<ivoks> http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/12/swiss-city-mandates-use-of-open-source-banishes-microsoft-officially/
<ivoks> http://www.vidi.hr/Non-Tech/Hrvatska/Zapocinje-najopseznija-antipiratska-akcija-u-Hrvatskoj
<ivoks> pa ajde de
<Mmike> nemres prec prvi nivo u bombing jacku
<Mmike> koji fail
<rut> http://www.pornbb.org/czech-streets-girls-english-subtitles-t5705543.html 
<rut> bolje da ovake stvari proucavate (uzivo ili virtualno)
<Mmike> rut, zakai?
<rut> da se na bavite pizdarijama 
<Mmike> zakaj podrazumjevas da pornbb.org nije pizdarija?
<rut> nemoj sad iz toga filozofiju napravit
<ivoks> ne mozes doci na ovaj kanal i ne filozofirati
<rut> ivoks tebi to ide . tu su no.1
<rut> jelly te sljedi tu negdje 
<ivoks> eto, bar u necem sam bolji od jellya
<rut> trudi se al ipak .. no.2 
<rut> jel vas prosla paranoja o spy aktivnostima ubuntua ? 
<rut> hmm . dobre ove cehinje .. 
<rut> steta da ne zivim vise u ZD 
<Mmike> http://noname.c64.org/csdb/release/?id=23970
<Mmike> time sam ja nacio svirati klavir! :)
<jelly> kaj ovaj rut opet podjebaje...?
<rut> oooo pa di si jolly :P
<rut> ups jelly
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> dobar je team fortress
<ivoks> podsjeca na americas army :)
<ivoks> fortres cak
<rut> steta je za AA
<rut> dobra je to bila igrica 
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj je to, novo nest?
<SilverSpace> opet se igrate :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakve su kubanke
<ivoks> Mmike: team fortres 2
<jelly-home> brijem da je ovdje bar pol ekipe ozenjeno ili u vezi, sto bi im trebalo smanjit potrebu sa pronom
<jelly-home> teoretski
<ivoks> tja... ja nisam
<ivoks> pa eto, porn non-stop
<jelly-home> ti si uvijek neka iznimka!
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> aj...
<jelly-home> .o/
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> jelly .. ja sam se 2x zenio 
<rut> i 2x razvodio
<jelly-home> i koliko placas alimentacije
<rut> 0kn
<rut> zato sam i bio u zatvoru
<rut> sve treba probat
<jelly-home> osim heroina i analnog sexa, kthx
<SilverSpace> kaj je bolje uzeti USB stick ili neku sd karticu 
<rut> nema se posla pa se nema ni od cega placat 
<SilverSpace> vidim za internet imas :)
<rut> inace bi trebao sve skupa 1300kn 
<rut> internet je od susjeda :))) hahaha
<rut> ima wep .. sam si kriv
<rut> svi mi susjedi prebacili na wpa . jos je ovaj jedan na wep 
<rut> dok ne skuzi ;)
<Mmike> too much pr0n
<rut> tako je .. 
<jelly-home> onda bolje da trosis pron nego da se povisi na 2000kn
<rut> tako je . :)
<rut> tako ti je to kad zivim di zivim 
<rut> zg je mila majka al previse dosaljaka
<jelly-home> dobar izgovor zlata vrijedi
<rut> ma nije to izgovor . to je cinjenica 
<jelly-home> odi radit za Mmiketovu firmu, moras samo jedan dan doc na posal
<jelly-home> (u tjednu)
<rut> ma nevolim ti ja te intenet poslove 
<rut> *internet
<jelly-home> fbsd admin ce se brzo snac sa linuxima 
<rut> rade krampam nego da radim od kuce 
<jelly-home> nije pitanje sta volis nego sta znas radit a da ti omoguci normalni zivot
<rut> svasta ja znam radit 
<rut> iznenadio bi se
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ?? kaj je bolje uzeti USB stick ili neku sd karticu
<rut> http://www.claresco.hr/ .. jel netko zna za ove ?
<SilverSpace> kaj je pouzdanije
<SilverSpace> za particije
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: nemam pojma iskreno, i jednog i drugog ima kvalitetnih (i skupih)
<rut> http://www.claresco.hr/hr/proizvodi/mail-serveri/   .. a mail server im podesen tako da je idealan za skupljanje spama 
<jelly-home> SD su manji
<SilverSpace> hm 
<jelly-home> u postolara poderane cipele?
<jelly-home> ne znam tko su ti al znam jednog il dvojicu koji su im u quoteovima od klijenata
<jelly-home> ah ne, isto prezime, krivo ime
<rut> svasta ima u tom IT sektoru kod nas
<obruT> evo malo za zabavu, recenzija "audiofilskog USB kabela": http://www.audiofil.net/hifi_item.asp?NewsID=353
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-13
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb, tresnjevka
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is -13.2°C (7:53 AM CET on December 13, 2012). Conditions: Light Freezing Fog. Humidity: 87%. Dew Point: -15.0°C. Windchill: -13.0°C. Pressure: 30.21 in 1023 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> ti strinu sta je hladno
<Mmike> da, moj debilni KDE drek kaze da je u zg -4
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> .weather Havana
<Mmike> .weather Havana, Cuba
<datase> Mmike: The current temperature in Havana, Cuba is 19.0°C (1:55 AM CST on December 13, 2012). Conditions: Patches of Fog. Humidity: 94%. Dew Point: 18.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<weshmashian> \o
<Mmike> sad sam u pekari bio
<Mmike> tak je fino hladno vani :)
<Mmike> nos mi se usiljio skroz
 * api984 is back (gone 16:12:43)
<SilverSpace> hladno je
<api984> .weather Pula, Croatia
<datase> api984: The current temperature in Pula, Croatia is 1.0°C (8:30 AM CET on December 13, 2012). Conditions: Mostly Cloudy. Humidity: 93%. Dew Point: 0.0°C. Windchill: -4.0°C. Pressure: 30.18 in 1022 hPa (Steady). 
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: ma nije :)
<SilverSpace> ￛ
<SilverSpace> a ja mislio po kruh danas na bike :)
<weshmashian> fino hladno, jel? ja se smrzo ko win98 :P
<SilverSpace> exit
<SilverSpace> :)
<api984> hehehe
<SilverSpace> exit
<SilverSpace> eh kako ovaj glupi terminal napise sam exit kad ga ugasim
<Mmike> Em ti sve.
<SilverSpace> :) -15 Mmike 
<SilverSpace> odoh nesto doruckovati 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/knezija-kao-veliko-jezero-doslo-do-puknuca-magistralnog-vrelovoda-na-krizanju-selske-i-zagrebacke/651981.aspx
<Mmike> super :)
<Mmike> sad kad se smrzne, bit ce i veliko klizaliste :)
<dodobas> woohoo, imam novu stolicu :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kakvu koju jel valja di si nasao ja bi novu stolicu :/
<dodobas> Mmike: http://is.gd/OCfb3H
<Mmike> dodobas, nelose
<Mmike> zanimaju me iskustva nakon par dana
<Mmike> ti si isto mrcina od momka, ako se pod tobom ne slomi, nece nit pod mnom :)
<dodobas> pa da... za sad.. nakon prvog sitanja...
<dodobas> dobar je osjacaj podrske donjeg dijela ledja
 * weshmashian si uspio razjebat bateriju na mob'telu...
<dodobas> faking shit... 'Social Networking' je skill na linkedinu :D
<weshmashian> o_O
<weshmashian> to me podsjetilo na prvu epizodu 'IT Crowd': i can right click, left click, middle click, send email, recieve email...
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> meni prvih par epizoda IT Crowda dobro
<Mmike> ostalo, poslije, nije mi dobro
<weshmashian> ima ih nekoliko predobrih i u kasnijim epizodama
<Mmike> btw, sta se gleda ovih dana?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' i tebi Revolution postaje glup?
<dodobas> Mmike: Revolution?
<weshmashian> Mmike: Breaking bad, Dexter... hm, zapravo, cak ni to ne stignem pratit vise :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i da i ne razvodnio se
<SilverSpace> budemo vidjeli nastavak 
<SilverSpace> meni zao kaj nema http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1475582/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj to nije bilo 2 sezone, i gotovo?
<Mmike> btw, meni glup revolution postao
<Mmike> kao, onaj pimpek kaj daje struju, sad treba neki ampfilier, kao, inace samo CD player moze pogonit
<Mmike> a tamo onaj svjetionik cijeli upalio, kak?!
<Mmike> dodobas, revolution, nelos koncept, prvih par epizoda full ok, i sad odlazi na kvasinu
<dodobas> Mmike: pls... nemoj me muciti... daj mi link :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2070791/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vis nii ocjena im nije bas neka
<dodobas> pogledao trailer... bezveze...
<ivoks> http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/5857/adap-db25z-db25z-11-metal-admm25bb
<ivoks> meni ovo ne izgleda kao z->z
<SilverSpace> mislis na slici 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> al nasao sam sto mi treba
<ivoks> http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/5853/adap-db9z-db9z-11-metal-32224
<ivoks> 'gender changer'
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ona cibona jucer...
<ivoks> kak mozes voditi 24 kosa razlike i izgubiti?
<vileni> weshmashian: sto uradi bateriji? :)
<ivoks> "Oko 15 tona osiromašenog urana kao i plutonij, bačen na Srbiju, djelovalo je, djeluje i djelovat će naredne četiri i po milijarde godina"
<ivoks> ni manje ni vise
<Mmike> njima ce toplo bit :)
<ivoks> ako ce vec biti tamo 4 i pol milijarde godina
<obruT> dodobas: taj linked in je otisao kvragu....
<ivoks> mogli bi zrtvovati jednu generaciju, pa skupiti to na kup i rijesiti si problem energije
<ivoks> obruT: slazem se, stalno me spama
<ivoks> kak smo jadni i bijedni... 30% vise skijanja se prodalo ove nego prosle godine
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> ako nova igra zeli na steam, mora raditi i na linuxu
<ivoks> stoga, zaigrajmo
<ivoks> fali mi americas army
<ivoks> to je bila super igra
<jelly> ivoks: ne znam zasto ne pitaju ekipu u Vinci sto znaci vrijeme poluraspada
<ivoks> jelly: ma joj... to je clanak za budale
<ivoks> ignoriram :)
<ivoks> taj cijeli index je za budale
<jelly> index ne zna razliku izmedju glumaca i likova u filmu
<ivoks> imaju clanak o ubojicama djecama tajkuna
<obruT> jebote, ljudi me endorsaju za stvari koje nit sam naveo za skill niti ne znam otkud tim ljudima ideja da se time bavim :) iako, nisu fulali :)
<ivoks> svke godine 500 ljudi pogine na cesti
<ivoks> oni se ulove za 4-5 slucajeva, u kojima su krivci dobili natprosjecne kazne
<Mmike> obruT, lajkaju te :)
<ivoks> i ne spominju nista drugo
<ivoks> huskaci
<weshmashian> vileni: neam pojma :D mozda je ubi to kaj mi je zadnjih par mjeseci mob na punjacu cca 12h dnevno
<weshmashian> vileni: sinoc ga nisam punio prek noci, nakon 15min (kolko mi treba do tramvaja) bila je ful prazna
<ivoks> ovaj max log size u sambi me iritira
<vileni> weshmashian: moj je uvijek cijelu noc na punjacu :)
<ivoks> weshmashian: clear bat stats
<vileni> weshmashian: koji je mob u pitanju? :)
<ivoks> mozak mi stao...
<ivoks> kak se zove alat za spajanje na serijski port?
<ivoks> umjesto minicoma
<Mmike> telemate!
<obruT> bio je i telix u igri :)
<obruT> ak se dobro sjecam :)
<vileni> hyperterm! :D
<weshmashian> vileni: samsung gt-s5830
<weshmashian> vileni: nadjoh turbo jeVtine baterije za njega na eBayetu
<vileni> weshmashian: ma kupi drugi mob, evo ja slucajno imam 2 za ponuditi.. ;)
<weshmashian> vileni :D
<weshmashian> misilm da cu se zabavljat sa ovim jos neko vrijeme
<obruT> ivoks: jesi ti ono nesto pitao jel kome treba kakva openstack edukacija nesto ? :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> obruT: da
<obruT> ivoks: nije bas nesto bilo interesa, no uletio sam sad prije koji dan u spiku gdje se poprilicno spominje stvar :) i nisu nesto zadovoljni :)
<ivoks> nisu zadovoljni cime?
<obruT> nisam uhvatio detalje, no nesto su se jebali s tim :) pitah ih jel vam treba edukacija pa su rekli "sad vise ne treba" :)
<ivoks> ziher bivsi vmware admini
<obruT> probat cu iskopat za sto to koristili i sto ih je mucilo
<obruT> mrezasi
<ivoks> je li
<ivoks> ajde, ja sam radio dostan a quantumu
<ivoks> (mrezni dio openstacka)
<ivoks> vjerojatno koristite switcheve firme kojoj sam odrzao edukaciju quantuma i postavio im razvnojni lab
<obruT> sto si konkretno radio na quantumu ?
<ivoks> edukaciju razvoja plugina za jednog vendora
<ivoks> i deployment sa openvswitchom
<ivoks> koje switcheve imate?
<obruT> na ovom projektu na kojem su to radili nemam pojma... a switcheva u produkciji ima svakakvih...
<ivoks> cisco? juniper? hp?
<obruT> ima svega
<ivoks> sto god trebas uz ova tri, samo me pingni
<ivoks> (a da je vezano uz openstack)
<ivoks> mogu te spojiti s ljudima kod vendora, a mogu ti i sve sam napraviti :)
<Mmike> moze li openstack raditi bez virtualizacije?
<Mmike> zanoski osao u KAC!
<ivoks> Mmike: da (na oba pitanja)
<ivoks> Mmike: openstack nije (samo) virtualizacija
<ivoks> imas swift, sto je object storage
<ivoks> imas nova, sto je compute (kvm, vmware, hyperv, xen, lxc...)
<ivoks> imas quantum, sto je networking
<ivoks> imas cinder, sto je block storage
<ivoks> kaj dogan radi u csicu?
<Mmike> object storage, sto bi to bilo? 
<ivoks> objekt
<ivoks> dakle... mozes uploadat datoteku
<ivoks> medjutim, ne postoje direktoriji
<ivoks> ne mozes napraviti direktorij u koji ces staviti tu datoteku
<ivoks> i ta datoteka vise nije datoteka
<ivoks> ona je objekt
<ivoks> jer ima tagove i ostale oznake koji nemaju veze s datotekama
<ivoks> amazon s3 ti je to
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_S3
<obruT> evo, saznao sam nesto :) uglavnom, trenutno se bave samo mreznim slojem, swiftom i quantumom... uglavnom, slazu datacentar baziran na openstacku
<obruT> no cisco se zajebava s tim uglavnom i rjesavaju neke issue
<ivoks> znas tko iz ciscoa? :)
<ivoks> vjerojatno mu znam sefa :D
<ivoks> hm... cisco... cujem da daju dobru placu... :)
<SilverSpace> 'Satelit Sjeverne Koreje nekontrolirano se vrti u orbiti'
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> obruT: cisco ili cisco-wannabe hrvatska?
<obruT> nemam pojma
<obruT> jebiga, prevelika smo firma, svatko radi svi svoj dio pa ono
<obruT> ne znamo sto drugi rade, tu i tamo nacujemo
<ivoks> da, jasno
<obruT> SilverSpace: super, nadam se da satelit nema neku nuklearku u sebi :)
<obruT> ako ima, dam se kladit da ce oko 21.12. past na zemlju i to na SAD :)
<ivoks> http://www.n2yo.com/?s=39026
<ivoks> past ce za manje od 24h
<Mmike> ivoks, hm, krivo sam shvatio onda. Znaci, openstack mi ne pomaze u manageiranju servisa po strojevima?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> openstack je DC
<Mmike> tja
<ivoks> mozes ga tako gledati
<Mmike> da, kuzim
<ivoks> unutar njega onda imas alate poput juju-a
<ivoks> s kojim managiras servise
<ivoks> ali ne na nacin na koji si naviknuo
<Mmike> juju mi se ne dopada
<Mmike> puppet mi nekako prirodniji
<Mmike> iako je i on napor na kvadrat
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> to cesto cujem
<ivoks> juju i puppet su razlicite stvari
<Mmike> pa, nisu bas
<ivoks> pa jesu
<Mmike> rade istu stvar u konacnici
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ti mozes koristiti puppet unutar jujua
<ivoks> mozes imati charm koji ce deployati puppet konfiguraciju i dalje koristiti puppet
<ivoks> al, znam da mislis kako sam u krivu
<ivoks> a objasnjavao sam to vec 20 puta
<Mmike> imas neki blog ili nesto gdje si to objasnio?
<Mmike> ne mislim da si u krivu, meni je i puppet mega-overhead za ono sto mi treba
<Mmike> al' eto, klijent hoce, pa onda moram s tim
<ivoks> evo npr
<ivoks> s puppetom uvijek imas puppet master
<ivoks> koji delegira tvoju konfiguraciju
<ivoks> s jujuom klijenti medjusobno mogu razgovarati, bez puppet mastera
<ivoks> npr, zelis dodati jos jedan unit u svoj pool servera
<ivoks> ti jesi postavio config u puppetu i on se delegirao na prvi klijent
<ivoks> ali se u medjuvremenu nesto promijenilo na klijentu
<ivoks> juju tu promjenu na klijentu propagira na svaki novi unit koji se doda
<SilverSpace> obruT: nemas brige jos nisu uspjeli sloziti tako malu da je moze raketa ponjeti :)
<ivoks> isto tako, juju zna koji se servisi vrte
<ivoks> on prati servise, ne konfiguraciju
<ivoks> i moze pokretati dodatne servere
<Mmike> da, nemam pojma
<Mmike> nist mi ovo ne znaci sto si napisao
<Mmike> a lijen sam to instalirati i probati :/
<ivoks> za to ti treba EC2 account
<ivoks> juju je za openstack, ec2 ili maas
<ivoks> nije za klasicne servere
<Mmike> ehj
<Mmike> onda mi je beskorisno
<ivoks> http://www.slideshare.net/derleiermann/juju-puppetconf#btnNext
<Mmike> meni treba nesto za debilan/ubuntu koji je na barebone metalu
<Mmike> i da mogu rec, neznam, apt-get install turbo-super-config-tool
<ivoks> ako koristis maas, onda bi mogao juju
<ivoks> maas je 'metal as a service'
<Mmike> i onda rec, npr: turbo-super-config-tool initialize mysql-slave from cluster59
<ivoks> bas to ti juju radi :)
<ivoks> juju deploy hadoop-master
<Mmike> sad mi to radi puppet
<ivoks> juju deploy hadoop-slave
<ivoks> juju add-relation haddop-master hadoop-slave
<Mmike> al' radi lose, tj, trebao sam se istelit sa receptima da to slozim nekako
<ivoks> juju add-unit hadoop-slave
<ivoks> juju add-unit hadoop-slave
<Mmike> i dalje nisam zadovoljan
<ivoks> juju add-unit hadoop-slave
<ivoks> juju add-unit hadoop-slave
<ivoks> juju add-unit hadoop-slave
<ivoks> juju add-unit hadoop-slave -n 10
<Mmike> kaj znaci add-unit?
<ivoks> i eto, 16 strojeva u hadoop clusteru
<Mmike> ok, a di je tih 16 strojeva?
<Mmike> i kak on zna kojih 16 strojeva?
<ivoks> uzme ih od maas-a, ako zelis na bare metal
<ivoks> a u maasu su ti konfigurirani ti strojevi
<Mmike> a sto koristim za maas?
<ivoks> za deployment os-a
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> imas 100 servera, neistaliranih
<Mmike> ne 'za sto' nesto 'sto za'?  :)
<ivoks> wiki.ubuntu.com/MAAS
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS
<ivoks> pardon
<ivoks> https://maas.ubuntu.com/
<Mmike> to ce mi raditi u vboxu, recimo? (testa radi)
<ivoks> nisam siguran za vbox
<ivoks> raditi ce se libvirtom
<ivoks> jer se oslanja na PXE boot, wake on lan, ipmi
<Mmike> nisam siguran da ce to ic
<Mmike> jer moram cijelu infrastrukturu mijenjati
<Mmike> al' probati cu
<ivoks> tesko je zamijeniti postojecu infrastrukturu
<ivoks> prvenstveno zbog stecenih navika
<Mmike> bume vidli
<Mmike> novi cluster treba sloziti iza nove godine, sve skup oko 100 nodeova, pa je mozda prilika
<Mmike> iako mi se sve to cini nepotrebno komplicirano, ja bih nesto maleno i jednostavno :)
<ivoks> maas i juju su dizajnirani za stotine tisuca strojeva
<Mmike> tja, neznam ti rec
<Mmike> nisam koristio
<Mmike> ovak ovlas se cini komplikovano
<Mmike> brijem da je sveisto dal' je strojeva 100 ili 100.000
<Mmike> kak sam si fine smrdljive sireve kupio :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je smrde i ovdje na kanalu :)
<ivoks> ima netko usb -> serijski/zenski
<Mmike> ja, vjerojatno
<Mmike> negdje u podrumu
<Mmike> al' to tak malo para kosta
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> al ga nitko nema
<ivoks> a treba mi sutra
<weshmashian> chipoteka?
<ivoks> imam usb -> 9 muski
<Mmike> ivoks, spustim se kroz cca cuku i pol dolje pa pogledam
<weshmashian> hm, cek, pa obicno i jesu muski ti usb konektori
<ivoks> uzeo sam adapter zenski/zenski
<ivoks> i ne dobijem nista na konzoli
<weshmashian> a imas i 'konverter' u chipoteci, nekih 8kn dodje
<ivoks> a znam da mi je taj kabl prije radio
<ivoks> weshmashian: sve to imam
<weshmashian> ah, so
<Mmike> ivoks, na prekooceanskim (vaneuropskim) letovima, dal' ti je cuga svugdje bila mukte?
<weshmashian> u 99% slucajeva 'ne radi mi' je bas kabl, al' to je meni prema pos pisacima obicno
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<ivoks> ha mislim
<Mmike> uvjerava me frenda da to nije tako, tj, da vecina kompanija to nema mukte
<weshmashian> u onih 1% je xon/xoff vs DTR/DSR
<ivoks>  3866 ttyS0    Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 19200 ttyS0
<ivoks> hm..
<ivoks> to nisam provbjerio
<weshmashian> mene ekipa obicno gleda ko da sam s marsa pao kad im pocnem objasnjavat da ima vise vrsta handshakinga kod seriala i da ne podrzava svaki kabl svaki handshake
<weshmashian> 'nismo nasli serijski kabl pa smo uzeli sa modema'
<ivoks> nda... nis, sta god odabrao
<weshmashian> pa mi mrak padne na oci, obicno
<weshmashian> ivoks: jbg, mogu ti jedino predlozit da si slozis loopback tester sa dvije spajalice :)
<ivoks> imam samo jedan serijski port
<weshmashian> i to je savim dosta, treba spojit tx/rx zajedno i jos nekaj, cek da probam nac
<weshmashian> http://www.ni.com/white-paper/3450/en
<weshmashian> fig. 2
<jelly> jel ima negdje gotovi mapserver binary repo za debian ili ubuntu
<dodobas> mapserver? :)
<ivoks> weshmashian: ma mislim kako je ovaj 'gender change' los
<jelly> da
<weshmashian> ivoks: i to je mogucnost, da
<weshmashian> nisam radio s njima tolko pa nemam pojma
<jelly> dodobas: sa up-do-date verzijama, u debianu je 5.6
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mapserver
<ivoks> mapserver-bin: MapServer utilities
<weshmashian> ivoks: mozda ti je brze kupit konektor kakav ti treba pa prelemit
<weshmashian> 'mozda' :)
<ivoks> ma nije mi to sad takva panika
<dodobas> debian i ubuntu su opcenito losi s 'gis' paketima...
<ivoks> bilo bi fora, ali nije panika
<weshmashian> ivoks: onda super
<jelly> ivoks: to je isto kao u debianu, 6.0.1 a upstream je na 6.2
<weshmashian> meni nije bilo bas fora lemit kablove kod korisnika na terenu par puta :)
<ivoks> a jebga
<jelly> cisti import
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis
<ivoks> Zanoški navijačima: Molim vas ne ljutite se kad saznate kamo idem!
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6hs0yyzfG_I
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: WATCH This: Smugglers Shoot Marijuana into U.S. by CANNON, Views: 29, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> http://www.geekbuying.com/item/MK808-Dual-Core-Android-4-1-Jelly-Bean-TV-BOX-Rockchip-RK3066-Cortex-A9-Mini-PC-stick-307415.html
<SilverSpace> hm ima toga sad hrpu 
<Mmike> da, brijem si tak nesh uzet
<vileni> jos kad dovrse xbmc za android :)
<vileni> idealno
<SilverSpace> ja bi vec uzeo da xbmc radi 
<vileni> ja bi uzeo da imam tv :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> ili hdmi monitor barem
<vileni> preko hdmi se spaja jel?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> Rpi je zakon 
<SilverSpace> ako ti ne treba android
<vileni> pa nije nuzan
<vileni> ali fora je imati appstore :)
<vileni> hmda, u svakom slucaju hdmi bi mi trebao
<SilverSpace> ja gledam uzeti neki monitor 
<SilverSpace> i to kaj ima 2x hdmi
<vileni> ja sam razmisljao uzeti tv zbog toga sto ima obicno 2 ili vise hdmi, vga i scart
<vileni> tj composite
<SilverSpace> da ja sad i na tv ustekavam komp da ne istekavam svoj monitor
<hbogner> eto poplava na kenziji
<hbogner> http://www.index.hr/images2/knezijapoplavapuknucecijevi13122012-citateljMM.jpg ja radim taman desno prije stepenica
<obruT> fakat je poplavilo ... kad je ovo fotkano ?
<hbogner> neznam, nocas nekad
<hbogner> u uredu 15 cm vode bilo
<hbogner> sad ekipa jos cisti blato
<hbogner> ja taman slobodan radi ispita
<hbogner> puklo kod Lidl-a
<obruT> hmm, bas me zanima jel uzrokovano radovima kod lidla
<obruT> jel lidl poplavljen ?
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/2012/12/13/0174007.55.jpg ovo je ulica di rafdim
<ivoks> obruT: puklo je ispod ceste
<ivoks> magistralni vod
<hbogner> ha ha ha, lidl ima podzemnu garazu :D
<hbogner> ivoks, al je puklo di je ljetos/jesenas lidl kopao
<ivoks> ispod ceste su kopali?
<hbogner> su su radili odvojak za ulazak njima na parking
<hbogner> na vrata od lidl-a je nabacalo kamenje koej je voda izbacila
<hbogner> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/231678/Pukao-vrelovod-u-Zagrebu.html#.UMnndfnqVph ovdje ima detaljnih slika
<hbogner> vidi se ekipa iz mog ureda kak cisti
<hbogner> strasno
<ivoks> samo kaj nije vrelovod :)
<hbogner> ma imaju krivi naslov
<hbogner> slika 3 je ekipoa iz ureda, slika 4 je ured
<hbogner> a ja jos cekam rezulatet ispit
<ivoks> pa ti zivi u gradu
<SilverSpace> parna kupelj
<jelly> vrelovod, vodovod slično je to
<hbogner> chus mi jutros javlaj da idem okolo na posao, ona je skuzila da nema vode, da nema snjega nigdje i da je muija okolo
<hbogner> jelly, nije, vodovod je pod većim pritiskom rekao bih
<hbogner> i promjer cjevi je 50cm
<hbogner> pa si misli kolki je protok
<ivoks> oni su mislili da je vrelovod zato sto se snijeg otopio
<hbogner> i zato jer se parilo valjda
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> pa kaj misle na koliko je stupnjeva pitka voda? :)
<SilverSpace> 12°
<ivoks> cak i toplije nego sam mislio
<hbogner> ovisi o temperaturi 
<hbogner> kad je vani hladnije i voda je hladnije
<SilverSpace> na dubini 120-150 cm bilo ljeti ili zimi temperatura je 12°
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ne uvijek
<dodobas> SilverSpace: osim ako si negdje u Sibiru :)
<SilverSpace> uvijek
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ne uvijek, ovisi o hladnoci
<SilverSpace> ne ne uvijek 
<hbogner> i dugotrajnosti hladnoce
<hbogner> ako je vani -20 i tako 10 dana onda ce na 1.5 m dubine biti hladnije
<SilverSpace> na toj dubini ne utjece vanjska temperatura
<hbogner> dugotrajna temperatura utjece
<hbogner> ali je puno stabilnija nego povrsinska
<Mmike> i, kol'ko je temperatura pitke vode?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: od 0-pa do kak je mozes popiti da ti nije prevruca :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa sigurno je iznad 4C :)
<SilverSpace> evo sad ja pustio na pipu i kaze 14°
<Mmike> ja sam skuzio da je zimi voda tak hladna da me zubi bole
<SilverSpace> to je radi temp razlike
<SilverSpace> zimi je veci osjecaj hladnoce mada voda nije puno hladnija nego ljeti 
<Mmike> vish, nisam nikad se sjetio izmjrit
<SilverSpace> evo kako grijemo okolinu http://www.hrastovic-inzenjering.hr/images/stories/termografija11.jpg
<jelly> likovi bi vrtili mapserver na shareanom hostingu
<jelly> "ne bu islo"
<hbogner> jelly, koji to?
<jelly> ne smijem rec
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> jesu neki geodeti?
<jelly> korisnik jedan
<jelly> cestari
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> cestare mi nespominji
<hbogner> imaju ie only web aplikacije
<jelly> nek imaju, to je obicno hostano na niekim windowsima dakle nije moja briga ;-)
<hbogner> ali web radi samo na ie
<hbogner> i kad sam ih zvao, rekli su da njim aradi :D
<jelly> ™
<Mmike> obruT, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJdCZLQN7ao&list=UUPDis9pjXuqyI7RYLJ-TTSA&index=6
<datase> Mmike: Title: Top 5 Cycling Fails 2012, Views: 231775, Rating: 96.892566%
<rut> di ste paranoicni hakeri :) :P :)
<rut> mrzitelji porna 
<rut> :P
<Mmike> porn is so overrated
<rut> ajde ko ce mi resolvat pkg.freebsd.org .. u pitanju je SRV record :) 
<jelly> /exec -o dig +short pkg.freebsd.org. SRV će ga resolvat!
<jelly> autoritativni server ns1.isc-sns.net. veli ga toga nema
<jelly> dig pkg.freebsd.org. SRV @ns1.isc-sns.net. # je upit
<rut> nslookup -type=srv _http._tcp.pkg.freebsd.org 
<rut> dig +short/bez short IN SRV _http._tcp.pkg.freebsd.org
<rut> i sad jel bolje koristit SRV record ili A record za neki pkg managment ..?
<jelly> tak nebitno
<rut> a nije . recimo da korisnik ima losu vezu sa netom i hoce vidjet ping prema serveru a ono error 
<jelly> ak installer odn. pkg system ima hardkodirano samo jedno ime, dal gleda A ili SRV isti kufer
<rut> nebi se slozio .. bolje je da ima A record 
<rut> al hvala jelly za tvoj pogled na problematiku 
<rut> :)
<jelly> to je tu negdje, dal te muci neki feng shui pa hoces sve servise izvesti kroz SRV zapise ili ne, ovisi o tebi
<rut> pokusavam se bacit u filozofske vode ... 
<rut> al vidim da mi nejde .. nemogu ja sad .. kako da kazem napisat knjigu o tome :) :) :)
<rut> ti jelly jos u na poslu ?
<jelly> da
<rut> jel mogu oni tebe platit ??
<rut> ako radis za manje od 10k kn onda ti losa firma 
<jelly> placaju redovno, nista se ne brini
<rut> a najbolje da bi brinuo
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/mislio-je-da-u-ruci-ima-telefon-poljak-se-javio-na-glacalo-293451
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> to je vic valjda koji sam prvi put cuo u osnovnjaku
<Mmike> ima cak i video na jubitou
<jelly-home> "ako piješ ne peglaj!!!!!!"
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-14
<Mmike> hlop
<weshmashian> o/
<vileni> jutr
<hbogner> pozdrav iz blatnog ureda
<hbogner> jos se cisti
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> jesu popravili?
<hbogner> neznam, nasa ulica jos blatna
<hbogner> ja sam sad nazad spajao kompove i mrezu koji rade
<hbogner> bili su u vodi neki
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/petar-cobankovic-zeli-se-nagoditi-za-godinu-dana-dobrotvornog-rada/1072398/
<Mmike> lol
<obruT> cobankovic bi nesto radio ?
<weshmashian> za promjenu
<weshmashian> bemti sco i limit konekcija po licenci...
<hbogner_> o hebem ti sigurnosnu kompaniju i njihove alarme
<hbogner_> sve telefonske linije uvukli u svoj uredjaj i iz njega se granaju dalje
<hbogner_> i sad nemrem preslozit mrezu
<hbogner_> fuj ih bilo
<dodobas> hbogner: pa lijepo ih nazoves i napravis zahtjev :)
<hbogner> zvao sad
<hbogner> cekam da se javi tehnicar nazad
<Mmike> JOJ GLUPI MYSQLU KAKO SI GLUP TO JE UZAS!
<weshmashian> :))
<dodobas> Mmike: yes yes, u pak-Å¡u, yes yes give me more
<Mmike> gaymanflicks
<Mmike> ovisnice
<Mmike> ivoks, https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=U_9J2oJjjd4
<datase> Mmike: Title: Forever Alone Meets Michelle Jenneke, Views: 505009, Rating: 98.03588%
<dodobas> Mmike: a znao sam da me pratis po logovima... džubre :)
<hbogner> http://www.mein-herz-brennt.com/
<hbogner> he he he, mikronis mailovi mi sad automatski zavrsavaju u spamu :D
<hbogner> a nisam nist sam mjenjao
<hbogner> odmah se sjetim ivoxa
<hbogner> *icoksa
<hbogner> *ivoksa
<Mmike> jel' tko bio u kinu u tkalci nedavno?
<Mmike> jel' se to jos zove broadway tkalca?
<Mmike> cineplexx
<vileni> Mmike: posvuda si
<vileni> :D
<vileni> Mmike: imas i u CC east isto
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> naso :)
<Mmike> sve :)
<dodobas> gdje je Fetlov dečko ? http://planetf1.com/photo-gallery/8329385/The-WAGS-Of-Formula-One
<ivoks> kaj, vracaju turbo u f1?
<ivoks> Laura Jordan, girlfriend of Paul di Resta
<ivoks> di resta vozi za jordan? :)
<Mmike> tek 2014te
<Mmike> 1.6 turbo motori
<Mmike> bojim se na sto ce to liciti :)
<dodobas> pa ce onda 0.9 turbo s kompresorom.... ali do 30000 RPMa :)
<Mmike> da, na nitrometan :)
<dodobas> a onda elektrika :)
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> brands hatch je super staza
<Mmike> kak se zove onaj DNS site?
<Mmike> za checkiranje DNSa?
<Mmike> jelly, ti si to bio stavio tu svojevremeno
<ivoks> googlaj dns check
<ivoks> http://www.intodns.com
<jelly> ne, to si ti stavio ;-)
 * jelly ga je onda hvalio
<Mmike> intodns, tako je
<Mmike> thnx!
<Mmike> ja!?
 * Mmike je zreo za penziju
<obruT> ak ne penziju, barem ginko ili nesto slicno ;)
<jelly> hm, nexus 7 je 2kkn u ducanu
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> pa toliko sam ga ja platio
<ivoks> mogu sa zadovoljstvom reci da mi je laptop sada doma non-stop
<Mmike> http://www.flighthub.com/
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> to nije pornjava :)
<jelly> ivoks: vpn? tastatura dovoljno dobra za 10 minuta kucanja kad se nes strga?
<ivoks> jelly: tastatura je i vise nego dobra za 10 minuta kucanja
<ivoks> zato ga i imam
<ivoks> imam openvpn
<ivoks> naravno da sam ga rootao
<ivoks> http://lucidchart.com/ - toplo preporucam
<jelly> dobro, meni treba cisco vpn a to valjda ICS ima po defaultu
<ivoks> n7 dodje sa jelly bean
<ivoks> 4.2
<jelly> valjda ne gube feature po putu
<ivoks> ima:
<ivoks> pptp, l2tp/ipsec psk i rsa, ipsec xauth i rsa, ipsec hybrid rsa
<ivoks> dakle, miran si
<ivoks> nema 3g
<ivoks> al tethering na telefonu i eto
<jelly> da, onaj sa 3g je 400kn vise
<jelly> mozda cu ga i uzet i tutnut Tele2CARNet unutra
<ivoks> kaj ima tog kod nas?!
<jelly> cega
<jelly> http://www.svijet-medija.hr/p/Tablet-ra%8Dunalo-ASUS-Google-Nexus-7,-32GB,-3G,-crni/44096/
<ivoks> sa 3gom
<jelly> 2389kn cash
<ivoks> majku mu
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<jelly> kaj sad... prodajes N7? :-)
<ivoks> ma necu... uvijek si mogu wifi prek moba sloziti
<ivoks> i jos jedna pretplata mi je jos samo dodatni trosak
<ivoks> 1GB 35kn
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> 0,81 kn/MB potrošnja do potrošenih 100 MB mjesečno, a 0,15 kn/MB preko potrošenih 100 MB mjesečno.
<ivoks> wtf :)
<ivoks> ma ne treba mi i tocka
<ivoks> gle ti vecernji.hr
<ivoks> 'izvanredna vijest'
<ivoks> pucanjava u skoli
<ivoks> ja vec pomislio kako negdje u brezovici il nesto, a ono... conneticut
<jelly> ... u americi
<ivoks> a jutarnji pokrenuo bestseller.hr
<ivoks> mutavci
<ivoks> kopirali amazon sa samo 20 godina zakasnjenja
<ivoks> kaj nisu uveli da mozes kupiti elektronicke knjige
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/743_177834662358955_1979121088_n.jpg
<ivoks> francuzici... jao jao :)
<ivoks> katrvandiset
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam...
<ivoks> quatre vingt dix sept
<ivoks> ttps://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/205180_425413467530315_483162474_n.jpg
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<jelly> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/205180_425413467530315_483162474_n.jpg
<ivoks> no... konacno facebook za andorid koji je pristojan
<ivoks> jelly: ?
<jelly> falilo je h, nisam mogao kliknut
<ivoks> ah
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-15
<obruT> nego, pythonasi, jel koristio tko pymx kad ? jel to u upotrebljivom stanju ?
<dodobas> obruT: sto je pymx ?
<jelly-home> isto sto i JavaMX samo drukcije
 * jelly-home hides
<obruT> tako je :) implementacija funkcionalnosti jmx-a u pythonu
<obruT> IMHO korisna stvarcica
<obruT> naravno, ne brkati s implementacijom jmx klijenta u pythonu :)
<dodobas> etoga na, jiberish... :)
<obruT> bas smisljam kako cu slozit upravljanje i nadzor nekih svojih java daemoncica preko jmx-a
<obruT> pa mi palo na pamet da vidim jel python ima tak nesto
<dodobas> ti tipa kazes 'hoce 10 instanci ovoga' i onda jmx magicno sve postela
<dodobas> ili ?
<obruT> ne
<obruT> jmx ti omogucuje da na jednostavan i "standardan" nacin exposas varijable/metode nekog objekta
<obruT> tipa, imas neki daemon, server, on opsluzuje N klijenata... zelis napraviti nekakv nadzor doticnog, da ga mozes "cisto" ugasiti (da ovaj klijentima posalje dovidjenja prije gasenja), da mozes recimo mijenjati parametar koliko trenutno max konekcija, da mozes dohvatiti koliko ima konekcija, da recimo mozes pratiti kad je koji klijent zadnji put nesto poslao (preko npr. perzistentnih tcp konekcija)... uglavnom bilo sto sto hoces
<obruT> to mozes napraviti na N nacina, ali recimo ako exposas preko JMX-a, onda bilo koji JMX-aware klijent moze upravljati s tim podacima odnosno pozivati exposane metode
<obruT> recimo imas standardni jconsole, okacis se na jmx exposani daemon i s njim mijenjas podatke... taj klijent uopce ne zna sto je tvoj daemon, cime se bavi, samo zna sto moze mijenjat i sto moze radit s tim
<dodobas> nesto kao interni API...
<obruT> a onda mozes to i bez ikakvog poznavanja bilo kakvih protokola to exposati preko njih, tipa SNMP, imas JMX SNMP agent i bez da ulazis uopce u programiranje SNMP-a mozes tim istim varijablama upravljati putem SNMP-a
<nitro-x-s> hi
<obruT> eh, spojih se na icq nakon ne znam koliko vremena :)
<Vlado9A3CY> obruT, eto vidis koliko je vremena proslo, a icq jos uvijek radi :)
<obruT> bome radi :)
<obruT> no nikog zivog online, naletih na jednog frenda s faksa s kojim se vec godinama ne cuh :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ja svoj icq pokrenem povremeno, ali svi oni nekadasnji kontakti mi se vise ne pojavljuju online... svi su zaboravili da icq uopce postoji :)
<dodobas> uuu icq... nema faking sanse da se sjetim passworda/usernamea :)
<obruT> ja nasao u .micqrc fajlu :)
<dodobas> :D
<jelly-home> http://balkans.aljazeera.net/tekstovi/bih-odustala-od-eurosonga-2013?utm_source=ajbsf
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-16
<dodobas> yelloa
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-09
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne znas ti kaj je tipkovnica, meni se cini :)
<ivoks> nije lose za SATA:
<ivoks>  Timing buffered disk reads: 1918 MB in  3.00 seconds = 638.75 MB/sec
<jelly-home> to je jedan uređaj?
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> Fakat neloshe za SATA
<Mmike> ivoks, to je hdparm?
<Mmike> ak je, izmjerio si brzinu citanja/pisanja u diskov kes :) 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: kaj nije "-T" ako samo cache hoces merit, ako ne , onda racuna na njega pri mjerenju ali ne mjeri samo njega
<Mmike> ma mjeri drek
<Mmike> hdparm nije alat za mjerit brzinu diskova
<Mmike> to kaj ti hdparm kaze nema veze sa stvarnim svijetom
<Mmike> fio je alat za mjerit brzinu diskova
<BotaniCar_> Niej, ali moze. 
<Mmike> Neey!
<BotaniCar_> Reci mi radije, jesi skuzio da je mining difficulty opet porasao ? :D
<Mmike> Da, svaka 2 dana raste
<Mmike> ili 3
<Mmike> to je tako by design
<BotaniCar_> Veseli me to :) 
<BotaniCar_> Shodno, opet LTC na 30 baksi :D
<BotaniCar_> Dodje mi da odma prodam oba koina koja posjedujem :D
<Mmike> imas 2 LTCa vec?!
<BotaniCar_> Pa da, svaka 3 dana napravim jedan cijeli ( plus minus ako traje duze da se blok izvrti i koliko treba da se validira)
<BotaniCar_> Sad ce to biti manje kad su digli dificulty. 
<BotaniCar_> bas me zanima koliko ce atiju trebati da izda non-beta drivere za nase kartice
<BotaniCar_> K'o da sam prototip spejs satla kupio .. 
<Mmike> a cek, jebote
<Mmike> pa kaj vec tjedan dana mintas?
<Mmike> ja tek za vikend slozio mintalo
<Mmike> jos da ga na balkon trknem i to i ej to
<BotaniCar_> Mintam jedno 4 dana, ali prvih dan dva je islo brutalno, taman sam upao pred dizanje difficultia , pa je islo malo brze nego sad. 
<BotaniCar_> A i ti si kilavio, ja kupio, krknuo u kuciste, pocherao i optimizirao u hodu
<drj_cro_> BotaniCar_: i sto si kupio?
<Mmike> jelly, pazi ovo! pigz kompresija 2m20s, pbzip2 kompresija 1m40s
<Mmike> 3GB .tar backup neke linux instalacije
<Mmike> ja sam kupio zvjer a on je kupio megazvjer koja jede moju za obilniji rucak :)
<BotaniCar_> drj_cro_: kupit cu kune kad se skupi
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: u biti brijem da sam ja bacio novac a ti kupio zvjer. Da nije bilo kompenziranja u igri ne bi nikad kupio 290
<drj_cro_> mislih na 10:06 < BotaniCar_> A i ti si kilavio, ja kupio, krknuo u kuciste, pocherao i optimizirao u hodu
<BotaniCar_> aha, r9290
<drj_cro_> :)
<Mmike> ja sam htio kupit 7950, al' nije bilo
<drj_cro_> pa kaj nema na ebayu
<Mmike> ne zelis takvu karticu s ebaya
<Mmike> sigurno je ispecena 2-3 puta vec
<Mmike> jer ju je netko koristio za mintanje zadnjih godina :)
<Mmike> ovak kupis, imas garanciju, vratis ako crkne, i to sve
<drj_cro_> pa imas na ebayu shopova sto nove prodaju
<drj_cro_> i samo gledas da je iz eu
<Mmike> a jebe s vracanjem i to?
<BotaniCar_> drj_cro_: em ne ispadne nesto povoljnije, em ti se manje isplati dok docekas da ti dodje
<BotaniCar_> Mislim, gledano spekulantski i po sadasnjem tecaju, ja zaradim 100+ dolara ako ju kupim i donesem doma isti dan,a ne cekam, isporuku 2 tjedna
<BotaniCar_> Kak ti, o sveznajuci Mmika, znas kaj je Burberry ? :) Fakat me nekad iznenadis :D
<Mmike> druzim se s pravim ljudima :)
<BotaniCar_> *giggle*
<ivoks> Mmike: cache je 10GB/s
<ivoks> Mmike: disk je 600MB/s
<Hrki> price 900$, tolko da ce sve to puknut :)
<ivoks> Mmike: mogu ti izmjerit cim god hoces
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: to je Mmike :) U stvari nema nish protiv tvojih rezultata nego ga muci jel koristis fio ili ne :D
<Mmike> ivoks, izmjeri fioom
<Mmike> hdparm ne mjeri brzinu diska nego brzinu sucelja
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: ako specificiras -t, mjeri disk, ne ?
<BotaniCar_> samo -T mjeri brzinu bez usporenja koje FS donosi
<jelly> ako specificiras -tT mjeri oboje
<Mmike> o, srca mu
<Mmike> ne mjeri
<Mmike> hdparm nije alat zamjerit brzinu diskova
<Mmike> daje fantomske rezultate koji nemaju smisla
<jelly> Mmike: meni uvijek izmjeri isto koliko izmjeri i dd na pocetku diska
<ivoks> The -t option also reads the disk through the cache, but without any precaching of results. Thus -t can give an idea of how fast a disk can deliver information stored sequentially on disk.
<Mmike> izmjeri kaj?
<jelly> single stream citanje 
<Mmike> a pisanje?
<jelly> to ne mjeru
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> e jebiga
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> onda vi mjerite i dalje hdparmom i brijte kako imate brze diskove :)
<ivoks> Mmike: to je jedan od faktora
<jelly> to uredno izmjeri brzinu single thread citanja.  Sad, to sto ni jedan normalan workload ne radi samo single thread citanje je druga stvar...
<jelly> al da mjeri "brzinu", mjeri
<Mmike> jelly, ne mjeri :)
<Mmike> bonnie ce izmjeriti brzinu seq citanja i pisanja
<Mmike> i ima stvarnije rezultate od onog sto ti hdparm da
<ivoks>     bw (KB/s) : min= 1341, max= 3936, per=99.40%, avg=3044.74, stdev=461.15
<jelly> ok onda ne mjeri
<ivoks> o isusati, ovaj lik nije normalan
<jelly> ne da mi se svadjat kak je to jednako dobra brojka za prvu ruku kao i neka druga
<ivoks> bas
<Mmike>  Timing buffered disk reads: 1404 MB in  3.00 seconds = 464.31 MB/sec
<Mmike> to je 80GB sata disk
<Mmike> 400 mb/sec?
<Mmike> yea right
<ivoks> ne shvacas Mmike 
<ivoks> nitko nije rekao da je to brzina diska
<ivoks> ako pogledas moj komentar, vidjeti ces da sam rekao 'nije lose za sata'
<jelly> Mmike:  Timing buffered disk reads: 354 MB in  3.01 seconds = 117.53 MB/sec
<Mmike> jelly, i sad zavrti bonnie ili fio i vidi koliko ti je stvarna brzina citanja
<jelly> meni nikad do sad nije lagao kao Mmiketu
<jelly> Mmike: al to me _ne zanima_ trenutno
<Mmike> reci fijoju da hoces sekvencijalni vrkload i samo citanje
<Mmike>  Timing cached reads:   7132 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3566.81 MB/sec
<Mmike> to je -T
<Mmike> na istom onom disku
<jelly> za ofrlje vrijednost od 5 sekundi uglavnom ok
<ivoks> ne kuzi
<ivoks> pusti ga, ne kuzi
<Mmike> i ta dva broja ne znace nikome nista (tj, nebi trebala znaciti nikome tko se ozbiljno bavi racunalima)
<Mmike> ivoks, evidentno je da ti ne kuzis :)
<jelly> do sad nisam nikad vidio da se disk ponasa kao ovaj kod Mmiketa
<ivoks> najgore je sto ne kuzi kako nije 'razmirica' oko alata, vec oko toga sto je pisac uopce htio reci
<Mmike> to k'o da ja idem mjerit konjske snage auta tak da, neznam... gledam toplinu motora? :)
<Mmike>  Timing buffered disk reads: 704 MB in  3.00 seconds = 234.31 MB/sec
<ivoks> Mmike: sto sam ja rekao?
<Mmike> to je ssd u mom desktopu, sugavi kingston
<ivoks> sto sam rekao, ajde ponovi
<Mmike> koji u stvarnosti daje jedva 180 MB/sec u sekvencijalnom citanju
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: konjaza se najbrze kolokvijalno procjeni gledanjem boje auta, tko ce haubu dizat da mjeri temperaturu 
<ivoks> u kojem sam trenutku rekao 'gle brzinu diska'?
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ne bih se, kolega, slozio s vama :)
<BotaniCar_> :)))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> ivoks The -t option also reads the disk through the cache, but without any precaching of results. Thus -t can give an idea of how fast a disk can deliver information stored sequentially on disk.
<Mmike> ivoks, a sad prouci internet i vidi zasto je to krivo
<Mmike> da, mjerio si brzinu sata sucelja
<Mmike> i brzinu diskovog kesa
<Mmike> i ako ti je to ok, super
<ivoks> to je pejst nakon sto si ti poceo kenjati kako hdparm ne mjeri brzinu diska
<ivoks> sto nitko nije niti sugerirao
<ivoks> ono
<Mmike> osim tebe :)
<ivoks> sta? ako pejstam cpu clock, reci ces mi da tako ne mjerim kolicinu memorije?
<Mmike> pa, ako kazes 'nije lose za DDR3', onda da :)
<Mmike> ok, sad serem, prestajem :)
<Mmike> moj point - hdparm je los alat za ikakvo mjerenje, koliko god da se cinilo da je 'good enough'
<ivoks> rijec je o alatku koji je izbacio brzinu sekvencijalnog citanja storagea na temelju 5 sekundi
<ivoks> nitko nije rekao kako je precizan
<ivoks> nitko nije rekao kako je to *to*
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: odobravas li bar njegovu upotrebu kod setiranja parametara, ili i za to treban neki treci kua ? :)
<ivoks> samo ono, nesto sto svi znamo sto je, nesto sto svi znamo procitati
<ivoks> osim tebe, ti se nadjes onda prcat kako to nije savrsen test
<ivoks> a nitko nije ni tvrdio da je
<Mmike> ivoks, ok, i ja sam se samo nadovezao da ta 'izbacena brzina' predstavlja podatak koji je irelevantan jer je pogresan
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, nope, ja ti na svojim strojevima hdparm imam zamijenjen sa disktune.exe
<BotaniCar_> Odbijam vjerovati da koristis *exe na svojim ljunoxima :D
<Mmike> odbijam i ja vjerojvati da ivoks koristi hdparm za testiranje brzine diskova :)
<Mmike> al cinjenice su cinjenice :)
<jelly> BotaniCar_: meni je iometer super, kad bi bar bilo nesto tako jednostavno za koristiti i prikazat rezultate na linuxima
<Mmike> jelly, ima, fio-graph
<Mmike> ili ne
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> lol :) https://github.com/khailey/fio_scripts
<Mmike> to nije to :)
<Mmike> al' na to sam naletio sad :)
<Mmike> https://plus.google.com/photos/105986002174480058008/albums/5773655476406055489?authkey=CIvKiJnA2eXSbQ
<Mmike> doduse, trebas skill za gnu-R :)
<jelly> aha, to je "jednostavno"?
<Mmike> rekao bih 'izrazito jednostsavno' :) naravno, podrazumjeva se da ti je R u biti primarni dijalekt :)
<ivoks> i na kraju se vracamo na hdparm
<ivoks> ono, za usputno kurcenje, bez detaljnih testova
<jelly> ae
<Mmike> ivoks, ok, moj ispravan komentar je trebao biti: ivoks: beware of hdparm, taj tool cesto pre jako pogresava
<BotaniCar_> Ni 4 A4 kartice teksta prije nego se razgovor vratio u normalu :D
<drj_cro_> BotaniCar_: potpali malo :)
<BotaniCar_> drj_cro_: jelly mi je izbio "znate da na windowsima" .. ne znam kaj reci :D
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, pa sad citaj:
<ivoks>   dm-4: ios=64872/25, merge=0/0, ticks=223784/288, in_queue=224072, util=98.20%, aggrios=65538/70, aggrmerge=0/0, aggrticks=0/0, aggrin_queue=0, aggrutil=0.00%
<ivoks> i sad, ono, meni se ne da trositi 2 sata na desifriranje ovoga
<Mmike> pa ces koristiti tool za koji znas da ti daje pogresne rezultate?
<Mmike> pejstaj na jebomepas cijelii output
<ivoks> ne shvacas
<Mmike> ma jasno
<Mmike> a ti si pre pametan da mi oibjasnis
 * Mmike goes out
<ivoks> ni sam rekao 'hdparm mi je rekao ovo, to je to'
<ivoks> nego ono, gle sto je hdparm izbacio
<ivoks> svi znamo kako je dosao do toga
<BotaniCar_> Mmike goes full retard .. never go full retard :D
<ivoks> ne uzimamo to ozbiljno, ali znamo da daje rezultate koji se mogu usporedjivati
<Mmike> i sad bih ja morao reci 'ne, ivoks, ne mogu se usporedjivati, upravo sam ti pokazao zasto', al ti ces opet reci 'ne shvacas' i tako to
<Mmike> ako je tebi hdparm ok, neka ti je
<Mmike> neki ljudi koriste i windowse i isto su im ok
<Mmike> netko voli cesnjak, nekome to smrdi
<Mmike> svakakvih nas ima
<BotaniCar_> Mmike:ajde se samo usudi spomenuti jetrica ili nesto slicno ! Zadnji put kad sam prisustvovao tome da spominjes cesnjak, bio sam cijeli dan gladan ! :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, drj_cro_ koliko vremena, znate li mozda, smije proc od rodjenja djeteta do trenutka kad zatrazis paru od HZZOa? :) znam da za grad Zagreb imam 6 mjeseci fore :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, idem bas na krvavice :)
<Mmike> (not)
<BotaniCar_> MmikeT: nisam siguran kakvu paru. Onu pomoc kod rodjenja djeteta smo zatrazili unutar 3 mjeseca kak smo dobili malog. Zadnja rata mi je sjela pred cca 6mje
<drj_cro_> iskreno nemam pojma, al kolo se sjecam mi smo to odmah sve bili rjesavali
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: na kraju ove godine nisam morao klat' pa ni nemam krvavica :_)
<Mmike> odo do ureda
<BotaniCar_> Ovi post WW spomenici su fakat tribute to aliens .. http://www.businessinsider.com/jan-kempenaers-photos-of-yugoslavian-monuments-2013-12 
<ivoks> http://www.infoworld.com/t/unix/ibms-losing-ground-unix-and-oracle-may-follow-232234
<ivoks> Linux FTW!
<BotaniCar_> Ali .. IBM .. ( sobs )
<ivoks> sobs?
<BotaniCar_> Ma, shogy dela kod resellera :) Kaj se mene tice mogu pokrepat svi, postovao sam ih do trenutka kad su ukinuli dress code :)
<ivoks> pa kakve to veze ima
<ivoks> clanak govori o tome da unix pada
<ivoks> a svi oni koji se drze unixa i ne ulazu napore u linux, padaju s njim
<BotaniCar_> .coctail ivoks
<ivoks> ibm jos uvijek moze zajahati linux hype i sve bude ok :)
<ivoks> vis kak je cisco to skuzio
<ivoks> cisco je povezao svoj SDN, softverske napore i ubacio hardver iza toga
<BotaniCar_> Meni je to beside the point, gledao sam vecinom pad s pocetka clanka. Ako cu se referencirati na clanak u cijelosti, necu jecati - i dalje im ide dobro
<ivoks> i sad imaju kompletno rjesenje za privatni cloud/dc, bilo na vmwareu ili openstacku
<ivoks> ja bi se kladio na cisco...
<ivoks> mozda bi trebao otici tamo raditi :)
<BotaniCar_> Odi negdje ne raditi :) Jos bolje, donesi u RH masu posla, makar i od Kiska :)
<CTCP3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAJDmqg4tVU
<datase> CTCP3: Title: Player Fools Defenders! Pretends to Run Wrong Way! Philippine Basketball, Views: 235, Rating: 100.0%
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar_> \o/
<hbogner> cao drugari
<jelly> ćao!
<hbogner> sta bi vi uzeli prije 1x1tb wd black + 1x4tb wd green ili 1x4tb wd black cijena je ista skoro za prvu i drugu opciju
<jelly> nikad greenom, uvijek liftom
<hbogner> umro mi je desktop pa mislim da je nakon 10 godina krpanja vrijeme za upgrade
<jelly> al s druge strane mozes napraviti raid 1 od tih prvih 1TB
<hbogner> green bi bio za data storage a black za os-ove, + sto imam 2tb wd green koji bi bio ekstreni backup
 * jelly uzeo wd red za raid
<BotaniCar_> Ako ti nije bitno da je veliki disk i brz, meni se ova prva ponuda cini u redu.
<hbogner> wd black nije dobar za raidove, bar tako kazu
<BotaniCar_> wd red je posel, ako cu vjerovati marketingu
<hbogner> red je sporiji, on je za nas
<jelly> ima dosta reklamacija za wd red po forumima i inima
<BotaniCar_> jelly: jesi ti igdje nasao kak oni tocno zakljucuju da su ti-i-ti diskovi dobri za red seriju
<vileni> mislim da za green kazu da nije za raid
<vileni> hbogner: uzmi si samsung evo 840 + 4tb greena :)
<hbogner> necu slagat raid, samo externi backup bitnih stvari, fotografije, dvd snimke, ...
<jelly> BotaniCar_: da, to su otpaci od enterprise serije, a opet bolji od onih koje stavljaju usporene u wd green :-)
<BotaniCar_> jelly: imas negdje bukmark mozda ? (hvala)
<jelly> BotaniCar_: tu se nista ne baca, ni papci ni usi ni iznutrica
<jelly> nemam, samo gledam po svim serijama proizvoda i cijenama
<BotaniCar_> Tak i treba, your junk is my treasure ( do not think i ment *that* junk you have in pants) :D
<jelly> negdje sam citao test od green, blue, red, black, ali se ne sjecam
<jelly> i red je tu negdje po performansama slabiji al je za "nas" sto valjda znaci da moze izdurati 24/7
<BotaniCar_> citao sam i ja reviewe kojekakve, ali nigdje nisam naisao na kondenzirani zakljucak poput tvojeg
<hbogner> vileni, zasto samsung evo?
<hbogner> red je inteliseek, max 7200
<hbogner> black je 7200
<CTCP3> izbjegavat green
<CTCP3> zapravo, ja bi izbjegavo i cijeli WD
<hbogner> CTCP3, ja imam green vec 2-3 godine i radi ok
<jelly> CTCP3: a sto onda, samsung i seagate?
<CTCP3> od WDa mi samo onaj RE nije imo problema
<CTCP3> samsung, hitachi, seagate
<CTCP3> tim redom
<CTCP3> samo kaj nema vise samsunga :(
<hbogner> a na poslu imam black i radi ok zadnjih godinu dana 24/7
<hbogner> i na jednoj ndrugoj lokaciji blue koji radi ok
<CTCP3> meni je 3 kom wd green i 1 wd black riknulo u 3-4 godine
<CTCP3> od uupno 6 wda
<CTCP3> druga 2 su WD RE koji sljakaju ko urica
<hbogner> pa sta im rqadis?
<CTCP3> bas nis
<CTCP3> na WD black sam skido torrente 24/7
<CTCP3> a greenovi su bili backup koje bi povremeno usteko
<CTCP3> sve "po pe esu"
<CTCP3> dismountanje prije iskopcavanja itd, jel
<CTCP3> i hrpa bad sectora kroz neko vrijeme 
<CTCP3> a black je rikno totalka
<CTCP3> s nekih 1 TB DL-a xD
<CTCP3> a hitachie i samsunge sam maltretiro 24/7
<CTCP3> nikad niti jedan problem
<jelly> meni je u mjesec dana wd iz 2010 nakupio 1, pa 3, 7, 35 UNC errora dok nisam stigao kupiti drugi
<jelly> nazalost, dva mjeseca nakon isteka garancije
<jelly> gddrescue nije uspio iskopirati cca 1.4MB 
<BotaniCar_> Ravnomjwerno rasporedjenih na nacin da ti ucini necitljivim najvise podataka, naravno 
<CTCP3> e, to
<CTCP3> ja sam imo fileove po 4-5-6 GB
<CTCP3> pol tog je bilo byebye
<hbogner> hmm
<hbogner> recimo meni seagate crkava
<BotaniCar_> best late advice ever http://i.imgur.com/EbwKeEH.png
<ivoks> Poruka niej pronađena niti poslana.
<hbogner> evo, sad je sluzbeno, kmp mi crkao, izvadio svih 5 diskova van i saltam ih u ladici akd mi nesto treba s njim
<hbogner> sad trazit mbo, cpu, ram, gpu
<hbogner> i jedan hdd koji ce zamjenit 4-5 ovih diskova
<hbogner> kmeee
<hbogner> vidi vidi, u srbiji su komponente jeftinije
<hbogner> http://protis.hr/products/details/intel-core-i54670k-340ghz-1mb-6mb-84w-1150-box-intel-hd-graphics-4600/71007  1.785,99 kn 
<hbogner> http://www.hellas.rs/index.php?action=opis&q=20258  20.999,00 din
<hbogner> http://coinmill.com/CSD_HRK.html#CSD=20999
<hbogner> 20999din=1398.01kn
<BotaniCar_> carina / nekaj ? 
<hbogner> skoro 400 kn
<hbogner> BotaniCar_, ne trenutno :D
<hbogner> vidi mi ip :D
<jelly> pa, ali moras prijavit kod uvoza :-)
<BotaniCar_> ^^
<jelly> oni imaju manji pdv i jos neke porezne olaksice
<hbogner> ali ja sam nosio svoj komp van sa sobom
<jelly> i tu kompONETU isto?
<BotaniCar_> hbogner: ja znam ljude koji su imali neugodnosti jer su nosili tehniku preko granice a nisu imali dokaz vlasnistva.
<hbogner> pitali me vec na grani sat imam ja rekao sta sve nosim sa sobom, a kad se vracam samo kazem isto
<hbogner> imam racune u zg
<hbogner> monitor, kuciste je staro, ispiljeno i modificirano
<hbogner> to kad idem zadnji put sa punim autom
<hbogner> ali ja to planiram koristiti u rs sljedecih 10 mjeseci
<hbogner> pa sta mi je bolje kupit u rh skuplje pa nosit u rs, ili kupit ovdje jeftinije
<hbogner> tek ce me onda zezat ako idem s komponentam preko grane
<BotaniCar_> Zasto, ako imas racune nemas problema. 
<hbogner> ma vidjet cu jos, al ovdje ej definitivno jeftinije
<BotaniCar_> Ako brijes da imas srece, kupi, 400kn nje malo
<jelly> ne čudi me :-|
<jelly> BotaniCar_: i jos po jednu 7990 svakome za mintanje? :-)
<hbogner> sta te necudi jelly ?
<jelly> da je jeftinije
<hbogner> kad su im place u pola manje nego kod nas
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> mozda ne bas pola, ali manje jesu
<BotaniCar_> Treba po penziji otici s istom zivjeti u RS
<hbogner> e to je samo primjer cpu-a ja moram i mbo i ram i grafu
<BotaniCar_> jelly: tko jos, ako moze naplatiti rad u gotovini, ide u zajebanciju s *coinima :D
<hbogner> BotaniCar_, mos si mislit, treba u indiju otic
<hbogner> tamo je jeftinije
<BotaniCar_> hbogner: RS i BiH su mi super jer znam cirilicu a jezik je gotovo jednak materinjem mi 
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> istina
<hbogner> sve ih ovde razumem
<BotaniCar_> nisam siguran da bi se pod stare dfane mogao privici na toliko drugaciju kulturu kao sto je Indijska
<hbogner> BotaniCar_, zato sad pocni ucit hindu i jedi jaaaako ljutu hranu
<jelly> BotaniCar_: samo gledaj Malu nevjestu i sve ces saznat
<vileni> hbogner: kako mislis zasto evo, pa zbog brzine :)
 * BotaniCar_ looses it at mala nevjesta
<BotaniCar_> U cemu nje vjesta ? 
<BotaniCar_> *nije
<hbogner> vileni, pa koliko je rzi?
<vileni> hbogner: ako imas sata3, poprilicno :) radi se o ssd-u jel
<hbogner> ahaa, eh ssd
<hbogner> nisam ni gledao ssd-ove
<vileni> 128gb je nesto sporiji, ali i razumne cijene
<vileni> 256gb imas za nekih 1200 mislim
<jelly> di
<BotaniCar_> toshiba izbacila 1,6Tb SSD .. 
<jelly> nije da mi treba, ali
<vileni> http://www.nabava.net/search.php?tp=0&q=samsung+evo+
<vileni> :)
<vileni> ipak je 1300
<jelly> 840 evo basic
<jelly> to je mlc ili tlc, uglavnom najjeftiniji moguci flash sa najmanje rewriteova
<vileni> sve je sad mlc manje vise
<jelly> Superior Reliability *KAÅ LJ*
<vileni> evo nije tlc
<ivoks> e, intel sas/sata kontroler
<ivoks> moras kupiti token da omogucis odredjenu funkcionalnost
<vileni> ima neki obicni 840
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: da :)
<ivoks> po defaultu ne cita ni sata, a ni sas diskove :)
<ivoks> i onda imas 8 razlicitih tokena
<ivoks> koji kreteni
<jelly> ivoks: to je ok, bolje nego kupit poseban kontroler koji zauzima mjesta
<jelly> a jel u tokenu dobis i bateriju za cache
<ivoks> ne
<SilverSpace> kak da vidim koliko mi je disk star
<hbogner> bas disk ili filesystem?
<BotaniCar_> "lshw -class disk" , brijem
<BotaniCar_> kenjam, dobit ces s tim serijski broj, ne i datum .. idem bas vidjet' :
<SilverSpace> imam mushkin 32gb cca cetri godine ii sad mi je na router ukopcan jer ima na sebi usb sucelje sluzi kao nas
<CTCP3> http://www.hellas.rs/index.php?action=grupe&q=7&u=Graficke+Kartice&pro=&gru=&cen=&pro=&gru=AMD+RADEON&cen=2&Submit=Filter
<CTCP3> suckeri nemaju 280x
<SilverSpace> mushkin 32gb ssd
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: ma samo nadji serial , svaki vendor nudi pretragu po tome. 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: al sa serijskim mozes do stranica proizvodjaca provjerit garanciju
<jelly> e
<BotaniCar_> jelly: htio sam mu naci nekaj da mu ustedim klikanje, no ne znam kako
<jelly> smartctl vremena nisu pouzdana
<BotaniCar_> zato sam se suzdrzao da mu ne velim da izracuna iz danasnjeg datuma i power_on sati 
<hbogner> BotaniCar_, pogledaj na http://www.winwin.rs/racunari-i-komponente/racunarske-komponente/graficke-kartice.html?limit=30 ali mislim da ni oni nemaju
<jelly> a i, neki cudni ljudi ne drze racunala ukljucena 24/7
<BotaniCar_> hbogner: a sto trazim ? 
<BotaniCar_> jelly: to je urbani mit ! 
<hbogner> sorry nije bilo za tebe nego CTCP3 
<hbogner> sorry BotaniCar_ 
<BotaniCar_> nista, reko' moda znas da mi nesto treba :D
<jelly> AMD Radeon R9 290 ASUS 4GB GDDR5, DVI/HDMI/DP/R9290-4GD5 44.999,00 din.
<BotaniCar_> PUTA MADRE ! 
<tonil> to je u kunama?
<tonil> koliko?
<jelly> din.!
<BotaniCar_> Mozda je po DIN standardu mjerena, a cijena je u kunama .. 
<BotaniCar_> :) 
 * BotaniCar_ se isprati van
<jelly> 2992 kn
<tonil> samo :/
<tonil> hm
<BotaniCar_> 200kn manje nego kod nas
<tonil> jebes linica i njegov porez
<jelly> taman za zapiti tih 200kn
<BotaniCar_> Bas, ili zajesti ili *
<jelly> jos uzmes 5-6L rakije
<obruT> jebo HT i njihove SMS-ove u 7 ujutro
<obruT> fakat nisu normalni
<BotaniCar_> obruT:  :)))) Sad je 13:30 :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> obruT je Eastern Standard Tribe
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<obruT> BotaniCar_: znam :P sad sam neispavan zbog tog ujutro :P
<BotaniCar_> obruT: do tell, kaj moze biti tak vazno da se u 07h SMS-a? :D
<obruT> cisto spamanje :P obavijestili me da nude struju
<obruT> sto nisu mogli pricekat do 9 ? :P
<BotaniCar_> To je fakat bezveze, brijem da nemaju psihologa u PR odjelu .. 
<BotaniCar_> http://jebo.me/pas/8 # vitz
<BotaniCar_> Kad vec pricamo o vragu, da li je itko od vas pokusao preci na alternativnog pruzatelja el.energije ?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: jesam ja, ali sam zakljucio da bi me toliko hrcaka kostalo puno vise no sto sad trosim
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: istina, a ni oni kolutovi po kojima trce se nece nabaviti sami .. drats :)
<SilverSpace> 2009 
<SilverSpace> SATA II interface, the new Mushkin SSDs also feature a USB 2.0 mini port that allow the drives to be used as external storage devices without the need for additional power.
<SilverSpace> bome cetri godine
<SilverSpace> 1500kn sam ga platio
<jelly> i nikako da krepa? :-)
<SilverSpace> nece :) radi 24/7
<SilverSpace> torrentiram na njega itd
<SilverSpace> dok izdrzi izdrzi
<SilverSpace> openwrt zakon
<tonil> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/09/nsa-spies-online-games-world-warcraft-second-life?CMP=twt_gu
<SilverSpace> odoh u setnju
<CTCP3> lol, torentas na SSD?
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: yep kad mi je na routeru :)
<CTCP3> i kolki mu je health? 0,0001%? xD
<CTCP3> bar mi je taj health jasan
<CTCP3> prosle godine je stalno padao padao padao
<CTCP3> i na proljece je doslo do 0%
<CTCP3> mislio sam da ce riknut
<CTCP3> i nakon par dana je odjednom skocio nazad na 90%
<CTCP3> i od tad se ne mice ni gore ni dole
<ivoks> zna netko... moze li su u NFS-u sloziti da mounter ne moze mijenjati permissone na datotekama?
<drj_cro_> ovo je rudar pravi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okiMjc76D9E :)
<datase> drj_cro_: Title: Cgminer mining duel layer 5x 7950 3.1MH+ cheap LTC litecoin rig, Views: 2900, Rating: 100.0%
<obruT> zasto prokleti swapoff traje cijelu vijecnost :P
<BotaniCar> Jer si projektirao sustav s prevelikim swapom ? 
<obruT> pa ne bas... nije u skladu s "pravilom" 2x kolicina memorije nego je poprilicno mali :)
<obruT> u biti sluzi samo kao signal "sad ti je ponestalo rama, ili nesto ugasi ili odi u ducan po jos"
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, u tvom slucaju je to ...6Gb ? :D
<obruT> jer, swapanje (u danasnje vrijeme) se ne smije dogoditi :)
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/2013/12/09/0344007.48.jpg
<ivoks> sva bizarnost hrvatske uprave
<ivoks> i agenciju i drzavni ured za isto, imamo
<BotaniCar> Kakvi su, pola njih prima place od oba entiteta 
<CTCP3> lol
<CTCP3> a di je "povjerenstvo za upravljanje drzavnom imovinom"
<CTCP3> i "komisija za upravljanje drzavnom imovinom"
<jelly> a komisija za povjerenstvo
<CTCP3> bili bi dobri politicari
<CTCP3> i voditelji drzavnog ureda za povjerenstvo komisija za agencije
<CTCP3> kome treba swap
<CTCP3> nakrcas komp s RAMom i vozi
<BotaniCar> dok ne naletis na softver koji nije cuo za "dovoljno" memorije 
<CTCP3> kao npr Chrome, da
<CTCP3> on mi ode na 8-9 GB
<vileni> eto, nisam jedini
<CTCP3> bar mi ima smisla sto za svaki novi tab pokrece novu instancu
<CTCP3> a ovo smece IE je krenulo istim stopama, vidim
<BotaniCar> EEEeeeej, jnemoj mi na IE :) 
<BotaniCar> Obicno tako pocne, pa pocnu tvrditi i da je google bolji od Bing-a ..
 * CTCP3 slaps BotaniCar around a bit with a large superpenguin
 * BotaniCar sends a superpinguin to make him a super-coffee
<Hrki> mudrinic otisao u njemacku :)
<Hrki> kad ce nase politicare zaposliti negdje vani
<BotaniCar> Jos uvijek trazis posao ? :D
<jelly> Hrki: npr. u rudnicima dijamanata u africi?
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad se oparim na *coinima mislim uloziti u dionice rudnika, sto god radili, ne saljite ih tamo ! :) 
<jelly> BotaniCoin: bus propal
<BotaniCar> jelly: samo ako ih zaista zaposle tamo :) Bri'em da vecina nasih politicara ima zivotopise s kojima im ne bi dali ni da peku pomfri u McDreku
<jelly> heh, ima config mgt softver koji se zove Rundek (skoro)
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open-source_configuration_management_software
 * BotaniCar mantra Puppet Puppet Puppet Puppet Puppet Puppet Puppet Puppet Puppet Puppet Puppet Puppet Puppet Puppet
<jelly> Mushroom Mushroom?
<BotaniCar> :-)
<tonil> http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s17e09-titties-and-dragons
<ivoks> http://di.com.pl/news/49202,0,Microsoft_usuwa_z_sieci_pliki_z_Ubuntu_a_sluza_do_tego_prawa_autorskie_-_AWI-Marcin_Maj.html
<ivoks> microsoft trazio od jedne poljske web stranice da ukloni ubuntu iso sa weba
<ivoks> jer krsi microsoftov copyright
<jelly> lolwut
<Hrki> BotaniCar: trazim, saljem molbe lagano
<Hrki> sjebo sam stvar sto sam vjerovo vezicama
<Hrki> potpuno zaboravio da privatnici ne dozivljavaju veze :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki: nisam te mislio zajebavati jer si naivan, nego na temu onog sto si pisao o politicarima :)
<Hrki> ma nebi ja mogao biti takav smrad
<Hrki> pre male su to pare u igri da me mrzi cijela nacija
<BotaniCar> Pre male pare ? Ti nemas osjecaj za proporcije :) 
<Hrki> moja cast kosta :)
<BotaniCar> To je kao da kazes da Kim Kardashian nema veliko dupe :)
<Hrki> ne kazem da nije za prodaju, ali za malu lovu se ne mislim blamirat
<Hrki> pazi ovo, neka baba koja radi s mojom starom je maznula 5000kn (drzavni sluzbenik)
<Hrki> sad su je ulovili, dobila otkaz, nema mirovine i sl :)
<Hrki> jebo ja 5000kn
<Hrki> ako radis pizdariju napravi ju kako spada, sanader i ekipa :)
<CTCP3> jel nasi doktori imaju email
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: doktori u bolnici u kojoj mi zena radi nemaju, na Sv.Duhu su imali ako su htjeli zadnje kad sam pitao 
<CTCP3> znaci, vjerojatno nemaju
<BotaniCar> Ionako ti je isplativije ici se samozapaliti pred bolnicom, ako zelis protestirati 
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> mislim da imam upalu pluca il tak neki vrag pa bi bilo pametno skocit xD
<CTCP3> nisam bio bar 10 god kod doktora
<CTCP3> a i tad samo radi ispricnica za skolu xD
<jelly> ugh, kad dodje do bronhija i pluca nije se za zajebavat
<Hrki> kako skuzis kad je upala pluca ?
<CTCP3> skripa mi disanje
<CTCP3> disem doslovno ko darth vader
<Hrki> a idi vidi, nije to zajebancija
<BotaniCar> I ti bi isao mailati doktora umjesto da si vec u cekaonici ? 
<Hrki> meni se starom upala iz grla prebacila do srca
<Hrki> a pa je bio 6 mjeseci u bolnici
<Hrki> nisam ni znao da se srce moze upalit jebote
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ti znas da oni neku paru dobiju na racun tebe, posjetio ih ti ili ne ? Nemoj spasavati drzavni proracun svojim zdravljem 
<jelly> *facepalm*
<jelly> Hrki: to je glavni razlog zasto se peru zubi
<Hrki> mislis radi upala zubiju koja se dalje prenosi?
<jelly> jerbo glupa karijes upala ima tendenciju da se spusti do korijena, krvnih zilica i necega do srcanog zaliska
<Hrki> fuj
<tonil> hahaha ovo je cool http://youtu.be/yHJOz_y9rZE
<datase> tonil: Title: Floppy music DUO - Imperial march, Views: 5169534, Rating: 99.6472%
<BotaniCar> obruT: ping
<CTCP3> ma mislio sam da je neka gripa/tak nes
<CTCP3> tonil : lol
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: nda, to treba prehodati :) Ako je moguce, i naposao odnijeti :D
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : dabome, ko pravo musko
 * CTCP3 mrzi ljekove
 * BotaniCar je shefici rekao kaj ju ide o neodgovornom ponasanju u grupi, kad je dosla na posel prehladjena k'o pes
<weshmashian> pfff, ja kozice u ured donio
<BotaniCar> odlezis to dva dana,a  ne da hodas okolo i raznosis taj drek tjedan dana
<CTCP3> a ona se zrtvovala za firmu :(
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ti si isto slucaj .. 
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : to je zato jer imas komunisticko socijalistcki nacin razmisljanja
<CTCP3> nikad od tebe kapitalista
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nisam! barem sam dva slucaja!
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: samo se izvlaci na sarkazam, procitao sam te :) 
<CTCP3> xD
<obruT> BotaniCar: pong
<SilverSpace> brrrrrrr
<jelly> ovaj nickname me uvijek razveseli <krofna> maybe even http://packages.debian.org/sid/firmware-realtek , who knows?
<jelly> *uzdah*
<jelly> error: Failed dependencies:
<jelly>         libc.so.6 is needed by TIVsm-BA-6.3.0-15.x86_64
<jelly> prilično sam siguran da imam glibc instaliran...
<Melkior> dobra vecer
<jelly> znam po tome što mašina radi
<Melkior> moze li mi tko pomoci oko instalacije: probao sam 2 distre, i za obje mi javlja da ne moze napraviti nesto s GRUBom prilikom instalacija
<Melkior> i da se OS nece moci bootati
<jelly> imas li sliku toga sto nije uspjelo?
<Melkior> nisam uspio uslikati
<Melkior> nesto stila> grub2 se nije uspio smjestiti i zbog toga se nece moci bootati
<Melkior> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 127: /sbin/mount.ntfs:  i zna li tko kakva je ovo greska_
<jelly> Melkior: radi li se o makini sa UEFI-jem?  Jel gore vec neki drugi operacijski sustav?
<SilverSpace> kako si to instalirao 
<Melkior> preko USB sticka
<Melkior> svasta sam instalirao ovih dana
<Melkior> bio je i win8, ubuntu, mint 
<Melkior> ne znam sto je uefi, masina je stara 2 mjeseca
<SilverSpace> bios uefi
<SilverSpace> jel to neki laptop
<Melkior2> crashala mi se mozilla
<SilverSpace> jel to neki laptop
<Melkior2> jeste, asus x75
<Melkior3> sorry, opet puklo
<Melkior3> napisao sam da je asus x75
<Melkior3> grafika je nvidia 740m
<Melkior3> proc intel 2020M
<Melkior3> a ne znam je li UEFI
<Melkior4> rusi mi se firefox kad god googlam nesto
<Melkior4> ne moze wikipediu otvorit 
<SilverSpace> iz kojeg sii sad os tu
<Melkior4> ubuntu 12.04 live
<SilverSpace> hm nemam pojma zasto to ne radi
<Melkior4> jak ocudno, live verzija radi onako ok
<Melkior4> ali cim krene intsalacija
<Melkior4> baca tu gresku s GRUBom
<Melkior4> da nisam zajebao nesto jer sam prvo instalirao win8 pa linux
<Melkior4> pa mi nije vidio linux
<Melkior4> te sam onda stavio ubuntu i rekao da obrise sve
<Melkior4> i da ostane samo ubuntu
<jelly> nadji uputstva od stroja i vidi moze li se uefi iskljucit i ostavit samo legacy bios
<Melkior4> idem dalje googlati 
<Melkior4> valjda cu naci
<Melkior4> hvala ti, bar znam oko cega da sae orijentiram
<SilverSpace> za taj stoj je vec bios mjenjan 10 puta 
<SilverSpace> pogledaj si tocno koji je too model
<jelly> znam da s UEFI-jem ima problema, pa ako se moze izbjeci, izbjegni...
<SilverSpace> ima ih vise pod tim brojem
<SilverSpace> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/X75A/
<Mmike> ako cekas dovoljno dugo, ticketi postanu obsolete :)
<Melkiorntiput> puce mozilla cim sam kliknuo
<Melkiorntiput> moze link ponovno_
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2169075
<SilverSpace> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/X75A/
<jelly> jao https://github.com/skeeto/dotfiles/blob/master/gnupg/secring.gpg
<melkior> ja cu se ozlijediti. 
<obruT> jelly: :
<obruT> :)
<MelkiorT> upucat cu se :D
<obruT> jesi ga probao importat ? jel zasticen passwordom ?:)
<MelkiorT> ne mogu otvoriti onaj asus link
<jelly> obruT: via http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2004/10/msg01643.html
<jelly> a to pak, via http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/24306.html 
<MelkiorT> jelly, znaci: ugasim uefi u biosu i probam instalirati?
<jelly> da
<MelkiorT> kk, ode probat :(
<jelly> uefi = vise stete nego koristi za sada, na consumer uređajima
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> ja sam morao svoj disk pobrisati na nulu da bi ponovo mogao instalirati os
<jelly> dobro sad, pobrises prvih i zadnjih 100MB i na miru si
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> nema tog formata koji se krije u sredini diska
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije htjelo ako sam samo pobrisao particije 
<SilverSpace> i ponovo ih napravio
<jelly> to vjerujem
<SilverSpace> samo dd upalio
<Melkior1> Ugasih EFI, instalcija se yavrsi
<Melkior1> makne mstick
<Melkior1> i on javlja kernel panic
<Melkior1> sync nije uspio
<Melkior1> da probam modificirati init.txt
<jelly> kernel panic je dobar, znaci da a) grub radi b) grub je uspio ucitati kernel
<jelly> to je korak dalje
<jelly> imas li sliku?
<Melkior1> nemam 
<Melkior1> ovo sam uspio upamiti
<Melkior1> ako je potrebno, usikam
<Melkior1> *uslikam
<OneKorea> gadno to nešto, ja bi probao s nekim drugim image-om instalirat, i po mogućnosti drugom distrom... ubuntu je pao na niske grane ionako :)
<Melkior1> greska je bila sto sam postavio za boot izvor UEFI stick, a ne cisti stick
<Melkior1> probao sam sa mintom, ista stvar :)
<Melkior1> samo sto nisam ugasio UEFI prilikom minta
<Melkior1> ali tamo mi ne prepoznaje wireless
<Melkior1> tako da bolje ubuntu :D
<SilverSpace> OneKorea: nikud nije ubuntu pao
<SilverSpace> :)
<Melkior1> da vas pitam kad sam vec tu
<Melkior1> znate li neki photo manager koji ima opciju printa tipa da oznacim sve slike i stisnem print?
<Melkior1> ovo sto dolazi sa ubuntuom mi nije bas najbolje 
<Melkior1> i postoji li neki fajl u kojem mogu modificirati osnovne postavke za print u acrobat readeru?
<OneKorea> kakav acrobat reader...
<Melkior1> na linuxu
<Melkior1> htio bi sloziti set postavki
<Melkior1> da se konstantno postave kad se on upali
<Melkior1> jer oni readeri koji su dosli s linuxom nisu zadovoljavali
<Melkior1> tj. strojevi za print bacaju error na zadnjem listu
<OneKorea> za printanje se koristi CUPS, postavke su ti na localhost:631, to otvoriš u browseru
<Melkior1> jesam, tamo sam importao drivere koje sam skinuo
<Melkior1> ali da, sad si mi dao ideju 
<Melkior1> tamo bi vjerojatno mogao postaviti defaultno ono sto zelim
<Melkior1> a sta da radim s ovim cudom? :D
<Melkior1> nemam racunala, osudjen sam na live bootanje :D
<jelly> Melkior1: slikaj pa cemo vidit jel nesto ocito 
<Melkior1> evo ga, sad cu :)
<jelly> tipa krivi root= device
<jelly> also, u grub meniju, stisni gumb za edit menu entry pa slikaj i to
<jelly> (e?  Ne sjecam se)
<Melkz> evo naci ovako
<Melkz> 1.4616181 Kernel Panic / not syncing: no init found. trz passing init option to kernel. see linux documentation init.txt for guidance
<jelly> Melkz: to vjerojatno znaci da pokusava montirati krivi filesystem kao /, imas sliku od grub menu entryja?
<Melkz> hmm, sto je to?
<jelly> Melkz: je li stick istekan?
<Melkz> da, kad ga istekam to radi
<Melkz> kad osavim stick, onda boota
<Melkz> sto je grub menu entry?
<jelly> al boota s diska?
<Melkz> da, boota s HDDa
<Melkz> i da mi prvi kerner, kernel recovery mode i 2 memtesta
<jelly> grub meni ima jedan ili vise redaka, svaki redak je jedan unos u meniju 
<Melkz> to bi onda bilo ovo sto sam ti gore napisao?
<Melkz> kernel 3....
<Melkz> kernel 3... recovery mode
<Melkz>  i 2 memtesta
<jelly> da.  u trenutku dok biras koji redak ces bootati, mozes pritisnuti tipku s kojom se vide detalji sto tocno svaki unos radi
<OneKorea> Melkz, vidi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootSectorFix
<OneKorea> probaj to
<jelly> Melkz: al dobro.  Bootaj sa stickom, posalji datoteku /boot/grub/grub.cfg na paste.ubuntu.com i ovdje proslijedi link
<jelly> OneKorea: zasto mislis da je boot sector kod strgan, kad ocito radi
<Melkz> imam samo grubenv i gfxblacklis
<jelly> samo je konfiguracija unosa za grub meni strgana
<jelly> Melkz: pastebinaj ls -l /boot/grub/
<OneKorea> jer nemože nać initramfs a instalacija mu je prošla ok
<Melkz> http://pastebin.com/9r13CCPL
<Melkz> evo ga
<jelly> OneKorea: zasto mislis da ne moze naci initramfs?
<OneKorea> jelly, to kaže kernel panic?
<Melkz> je li oov neka uobicajena greskica?
<Melkz> mislim, ne znam gdje sam mogao pogrijesiti
<jelly> Melkz: hmha.  Ajd istekaj usb stick
<Melkz> i sto onda?
<Melkz> ako ga sad istekam, hoce li mi live radit?
<OneKorea> neće
<Melkz> dobro, sto kad ga istekam?
<jelly> Melkz: sad si na livecdu?
<OneKorea> Melkz, otvori moj link i go step 2, step 3
<Melkz> da, s njega pisem
<Melkz> OneKorea, nece mi naci test live
<jelly> Melkz: bootaj instalaciju sa diska.
<Melkz> ovaj testdsik
<Melkz> *testdisk
<CTCP3> http://youtu.be/o7rCxtmQ2mk
<datase> CTCP3: Title: Smeh do suza - Evropsko Prvenstvo, Views: 25737, Rating: 92.88889%
<Melkz> ali ne mogu naci ovo na ubuntu softwareu
<jelly> OneKorea: gle, grub se boota i digne meni.  To znaci da su i mbr code i grub stage2 ok
<Melkz> jelly, sto da radim kda maknem stick?
<jelly> nema svrhe dirati mbr code
<jelly> Melkz: posalji /boot/grub/grub.cfg kad si bootan s diska, za pocetak
<Melkz> pa kako da posaljem kad nemam sto bootati 
<Melkz> imam samo onaj kernel panic i tu zapne
<jelly> nisi li sad rekao da radi bootanje s HDD-a ako je stick unutra?
<OneKorea> ma boota sa stika stalno
<OneKorea> googlaj kernel panic
<Melkz> ne, bootam sa sticka
<Melkz> tako se spajam na net
<jelly> Melkz: da li radi memtest sa diska?
<Melkz> nisam probao
<jelly> jel opce dobijes meni kad bootas samo s diska?
<Melkz> da
<Melkz> onaj s 4 ponude
<Melkz> kernel, kernel recovery i 2 memtesta
<Melkz> i kad izaberem prvo
<Melkz> izbaci kernel panic error
<Melkz> i to je to
<jelly> dobro.
<jelly> onda ajmo ovkao, montirati instalaciju sa diska, sad dok je liveusb bootan, i onda popravljati
<Melkz> ok
<Melkz> sto radim?
<jelly> Melkz: pastebinaj "sudo blkid" da saznas kak se trenutno zove HDD i particije na njemu
<Melkz> http://pastebin.com/UfcFjisw
<Melkz> nisam dirao particije, dao sam njemu da sve sam odradi
<jelly> ako mozes, dalje koristi paste.ubuntu.com gdje ima manje reklama
<Melkz> ok
<jelly> ok, izgleda kao da je /dev/sda1 ext4 datotecni sustav sa instalacijom
<DomaMuffin> Mislim da su krajnji korisnici kategorija koja ima uredjaje s najvise funkcija natiskanih u najmanje,najglupljih chipova i da bi s BIOSom uskoro mogli poceti _ne imati_ podrsku za sve funkcionalnosti koje UEFI ima
<jelly> to montiraj nekamo, npr.
<jelly> Melkz: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Melkz> mountano
<jelly> pastebinaj /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg i device.map iz istog direktorija
<jelly> i recimo ls -la /dev/disk/by-id /dev/disk/by-uuid 
<Melkz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6546842/
<Melkz> device.map nemam 
<Melkz> imam drivemap
<Melkz> ali ne mogu otvoriti
<Melkz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6546860/
<Melkz> ovo je ovaj ls  -la
<jelly> imas typo 
<jelly> dsk vs. disk
<Melkz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6546876/
<Melkz> evo ga
<jelly> Melkz: ok.  ls -la /mnt/boot (da vidimo postoji li initramfs image)?
<Melkz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6546885/
<Melkz> evo ga
<jelly> dobro, tu je i ima isto ime kao sto pise u konfiguracijskoj datoteci za grub, znaci nije direktno u tome problem
<Mmike> potres?
<jelly> cudi me sto fali device.map, ja bi natjerao grub da se na novo konfigurira
 * jelly slusa Gene Krupa jazz bubnjara pa ni ne kuzi
<Melkz> koji potres?
<Melkz> kako ga natjerati?
<Mmike> gene krupa car samo taki!
<jelly> Melkz: treba obaviti chroot u /mnt i pozvati recimo "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" 
<OneKorea> ubuntu ima neki update-initramfs tool... možda može s tim probat nakon chroot
<Melkz> sto pisem u terminal?
<jelly> Melkz: prije chroota, treba postaviti neke sistemske mount pointe u chroot da bi skripte za grub nasle diskove i to
<jelly> Melkz: cca,
<jelly> Melkz: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jelly> Melkz: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jelly> Melkz: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jelly> i onda sudo chroot /mnt
<Mmike> jelly, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kukdDfiOv5E
<datase> Mmike: Title: Apollo 440 - Krupa, Views: 55791, Rating: 99.59698%
<jelly> Mmike: a sta mislis kak sam dosao do njega ;-)
<Mmike> jelly,  :))))))))))
<jelly> Melkz: pa onda kad si u chroot shellu dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc (ne treba sudo jer si vec root)
<jelly> mozda bi i cisto update-grub radilo, ali na Debianu to ne regenerira device.map
 * jelly ide doma, vrne se za pol sata
<Melkz> evo sibam to :D
<Melkz> Package `grup-pc' is not installed and no info is available. Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files, and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents. /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: grup-pc is not installed
<OneKorea> grub
<jelly> Melkz: grub-pc
<Mmike> jelly, udri grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Mmike> ili di ti je vec
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> Melkz, , ne jelly 
<Melkz> evo sad mi otvorio dijalog sp opisom
<Melkz> sda1 i sdb
<Melkz> i sda
<Melkz> gdje da ga postavim?
<jelly> sda, nigdje drugdje
<jelly> (to je HDD)
<Melkz> to je to?
<Melkz> Package `grup-pc' is not installed and no info is available. Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files, and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents. /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: grup-pc is not installed
<Melkz> evo ga 
<Melkz> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-29-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-29-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration done
<jelly> Melkz: pojma, vidi jel sad postoji /boot/grub/device.map
<Melkz> ne
<jelly> mh
<Melkz> sve su mi .mod datoteke
<Melkz> u mnt/boot/grub
<Melkz> samo drivemap.mod
<jelly> zar si izasao iz chroota?
<Melkz> usao sam preko file managera u /mnt
<jelly> ili to gledas sa strane necim drugim
<jelly> aha
<jelly> djubre jedno
<Melkz> ljut sam 3:)
<CoinMuffin> Ja sam sladak ! 
<jelly> a nis, napisi ti njemu lijepo echo -e '(hda)\t/dev/disk/by-id/ata-HGST_HTS541075A9E680_JD1100190W9EML' > /boot/grub/device.map
<jelly> (copy pasteano sa http://paste.ubuntu.com/6546876/)
<jelly> pa onda jos jednom isto u chrootu zavrti update-grub, reda radi
<jelly> pardon, 'dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc'
<jelly> i vidi jel djubre obrise device.map ili ga ipak ostavi jednom kad postoji
<Melkz> bash: /boot/grub/device.map: Permission denied
<Melkz> :)
<jelly> Melkz: to moras u chrootu
<Melkz> evo radi
<jelly> van chroota bi morao nesto poput echo -e '(hda)\t/dev/disk/by-id/ata-HGST_HTS541075A9E680_JD1100190W9EML' | sudo tee /boot/grub/device.map
<Melkz> cekam da iskonfigurira
<jelly> zivo me zanima hoce li to imati ikakvog uticaja :-)
<Melkz> nema ga 
<Melkz> eeee
<Melkz> evo ga :D
<Melkz> device.map :D
<Melkz> Juhuuuu
<jelly> a nis, probaj rebootat pa vidi (izvadi stick kad se resetira)
<Melkz> ajd :D
<Melkz> u nadi je spas :D
<Melkz> vracam se za 2min
<Melkz> hvala ti :D
<Melky> 0 bodova.
<Melky> prvo mi je bacio gresku da sam u low graphic modeu
<Melky> a onda sam ga restartirao jer se smrzao
<Melky> a zatim ista greska
<ivoks> koje sranje
<ivoks> tanzania ne treba
<ivoks> ali hrvati trebaju vizu za juznoafricku republiku
<Mmike> juznoafrikanci trebaju vizu za tanzaniju
<Mmike> a ameri placaju duplo vise za vizu za tanzaniju nego hrvati i/ili juznoafrikanci :)
<ivoks> pa jebemti vize
<Mmike> Dolazi jednog dana Mujo bijesan kući, udara vratima i urla već pri ulasku:
<Mmike> - Fato, priča se da me varaš s cijelim selom ?!
<Mmike> Fata mirno lakira nokte u kupaonici i veli:
<Mmike> - A, velikog ti sela, 30 kuća !!!
<obruT> Mmike: ameri jedini placaju masno za vize za Boliviju :)
<jelly-home> Melky: kakva je to greska za low graphics mode, jel to bilo prije?
<Melky> da, to je oduvijek
<Melky> kad ga bootam sa diska
<jelly-home> ok, ajmo to zanemarit
<Melky> ma....
<Melky> cini mi se
<Melky> da ode po w8 :D
<jelly-home> Melky: u grub meniju pritisni e za editiranje, odi do linije koja pocinje sa linux, odi do dijela gdje pise root=UUID=... i obrisi sve sa UUID=22e152d2-a062-4838-be1a-abd9ff5e5edc i umjesto toga ostavi da pise root=/dev/sda1; takodjer iz tog retka obrisi i rijeci "quiet" i "splash"
<jelly-home> Melky: pa onda bootaj (dole ce pisati koju tipku treba pritisnuti za boot, Ctrl-nesto ili neka F tipka, ne sjecam se)
<Melky> kk
<Melky> ode probati
<Melky> a jel moguce da je to sv zbog obrisanog MBRa?
<Mmike> update-grub && grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<obruT> bice ovo vesela noc
<jelly-home> Melky: da je MBR obrisan, ne bi vidio grub
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj netko rađa nocas :)
<CTCP3> kome od pc trgovina vrijedi poslat mail
<CTCP3> za upit o grafama (dobavljivosti)
<CTCP3> poslah na
<CTCP3> prodaja@links.hr
<CTCP3> danko@adm.hr
<CTCP3> prodaja@protis.hr
<obruT> SilverSpace: uskrsnjavaju korisnici na novoj platformi :)
<obruT> veceras cemo u par sati sjebat toliko toga da cemo ostatak tjedna to popravljat :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tcom
<obruT> SilverSpace: nego, koji ti je ono broj telefona ? :)
<SilverSpace> sva sreca odavno sam otiso od vas :P
<jelly-home> otiso je svak ko valjaaa
<CoinMuffin> zakaj "sva sreca" , meni je t-com omiljeni provider, samo me jebe kaj mi zena skace po glavi jer je iskon 50kn jeftiniji .. 
<obruT> CoinMuffin: sve ima svoju cijenu... je 50 kuna jeftinije, al imas jelly-a za admina, pa si misli :)
<CoinMuffin> obruT: svoj mail sam hostam :) 
<obruT> jel bolje da ti jelly nesto pokvari ili ja ? :)
<CoinMuffin> Pa, najdraze mi je da mi ne prckate nish i samo mi date moj tesko zasluzeni bandwith, znam si ja isto strgat' :DF
<obruT> ja cak mogu vecu stetu napravit :)
 * jelly-home ne kvari puno stvari direktno vidljivih korisnicima
<CTCP3> obruT : drzi prste dalje od mog rutera
<jelly-home> remote management ftw, prsti daleko a ruter ubijen
<obruT> cek, koja je ono adresa tr-069 managera...
<jelly-home> mungera*
<jelly-home> CTCP3: nista se ti ne brini, stvari se same kvare bez da ih neko prstekima
<CTCP3> zadnjih par mjeseci mi sve radi ok
<CTCP3> da kucnem o drvo
<CTCP3> inace je stalno pucala veza
<CTCP3> jos su mi biseri lupili limit na 1 Mbps
<SilverSpace> CoinMuffin: pa sreca to mi je godisnje bar pet kila janjetine sa prilogom i cugom :P
<CTCP3> pa sam im hebo sve po spisku
<CTCP3> doso lik pa da se ne gnjavi previse
<CTCP3> puko on limit na 1 Mbps
<CTCP3> i ode
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: 100kn kilo?!
<CTCP3> "evo sad radi"
<obruT> CTCP3: :)
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> obruT : poslije sam ih 3 dana moro uvjeravat da mi je lik spuco tolki limit
<CTCP3> filozofije kak su "strani serveri spori"
<CTCP3> kak "torrenti ne mogu pokazat tocnu brzinu"
<CTCP3> i jos hrpetinu izgovora
<CTCP3> onda sam im nabio na nos tcom testnu datoteku
<CTCP3> pa nisu imali pojma sta je to
<jelly-home> valjda je zato hakom narucio onu oficijelnu aplikaciju za testiranje
<CTCP3> pa nakon pol sata konzultiranja su poslali nekog
<Hrki> jelly-home: kolko otprilike iskonu treba da srede zahtjev ?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kod tcoma nisam imao racun ispod 400kn a sad mi je sve 220kn
<jelly-home> Hrki: vjerujes mi da nemam pojma?
<Hrki> a vjera je sve sto mi preostaje
<jelly-home> Hrki: kad su _meni_ radili je trebalo 4+ tjedna, valjda nemre bit gore od toga
<Hrki> haha, more more
<Hrki> ja sam optimu ceko 3 mjeseca 
<Hrki> nemoj da pocnem o tome :/
<jelly-home> dobro sad, necemo se vrijedjat
<Hrki> pa nije vrag da delas tamo? :D
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> ugovor mi ne da da radim kod konkurencije (legalno :-D)
<CoinMuffin> Jelly $EMPLOYER-a skriva k'o zmija noge, ne bez vraga :) ž
<Hrki> ma oni kao usluga su ok, ali SZK je retardirana
<Hrki> valjda jer zaposljavaju ljude preko poticaja sa 0 znanja
<Hrki> ja njoj kazem da cekam telefonski prikljucak, a ona mene pita koji mi je broj telefona linije :)
<jelly-home> turnover lose placenih studenata u korisnickim sluzbama je grozno visok, ja se cudim kak oni _ista_ znaju
<jelly-home> (u bilo kojem telekomu)
<jelly-home> CoinMuffin: kak skriva, svi znaju za onog jednog
<Hrki> pa da, i onda mi govore da je zaposljavanje preko poticaja  ok :)
<Hrki> meni je cura isla za razgovor za t-com, i njima pitanje u upitiku bude kolko dionica ima tko. i tko je vlasnik deutche telekoma i slicne pizdarije
<Hrki> mislim ono, koga boli kurac tko ima kolko dionica
<obruT> Hrki: za koje radno mjesto ?
<Hrki> za mjesto SZK
<Hrki> javljanja na telefon
<Hrki> a niti jedno strucno pitanje
<obruT> pa sto ak nazove korisnik i pita koja je cijena dionice i tko je sef DT-a ? pa ona ne zna pa ovaj pita: "Đe ti radiš ?!?" :)
<Hrki> :)
<Hrki> a na pitanja imam problema sa vezom je odgovor dali ste upalili ruter :)
<Hrki> njista drugi puta cu pitat pitanja o upravi :)
<obruT> :) a ne bi se iznenadio da nekima ne radi jer nije upaljeno :)
<Hrki> ma sve to stima, ali ja joj sve lijepo objasnim i onda mi spusta sa takvim pitanjima 
<Hrki> ali kuzim i njim, jednostavno previse budala ima
<Hrki> prico mi frend koji je u iskonu radio, da mu je neki majmun govorio da je zelio pojacati signal tako da je nesto spojijo na TV antenu :))
<CTCP3> uh, kakve sam ja horor price imao s tcomom
<CTCP3> dodje prikljucak, sve ok, debili nisu ukljucili flat
<CTCP3> i kao "nemre se"
<CTCP3> moram cekat mjesec dana
<CTCP3> (proser im je bio kao da sam ja uzo neku tarifu na kojoj nema flat, a nisam)
<CTCP3> prodje mjesec dana
<CTCP3> e opet nemre
<CTCP3> jer sam kao zadnji dan ja trebo SAM do ponoci ukljucit
<CTCP3> jer nemreju oni
<CTCP3> blabla serser
<CTCP3> a likovi mi prije rekli da ce oni
<CTCP3> dobro aj opet cekaj mjesec dana
<CTCP3> prodje 29 dana, zadnji dan
<CTCP3> odem na site
<CTCP3> ukljucim ga
<CTCP3> krene sljedeci mjesec
<CTCP3> skidam ko lud
<CTCP3> dodje kraj mjeseca
<CTCP3> (treceg)
<CTCP3> i dodje racun na 20.000 kn :>>>
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<CTCP3> debili OPET nisu ukljucili flat :>
<CTCP3> pa sam odjurio u jurisicevu
<CTCP3> il ne
<obruT> sta ti je to, par BTC-va
<CTCP3> di je vec ono za reklamcije
<CTCP3> palmoticeva, ne sjecam se vise
<CTCP3> a tamo brkate babe koje nemaju blage
<CTCP3> "ispuni obrzaac"
<CTCP3> ja kakav fuckin obrazac, provjerite i ispravite to odma
<CTCP3> al neda se niko od njih uzrujat ni pol posto
<obruT> za salterom brkata mica ubica :)
<CTCP3> i onda sam ceko mjesec i pol da odgovore na zalbu
<CTCP3> slicno nes, da xD
<CTCP3> na kraju kao "ups, neko je od njih zezno"
<CTCP3> "al imam srece, nece mi racunat promet"
<CTCP3> ja ono, "imam srece???"
<CTCP3> jebote, ni ispricali se nisu xD
<SilverSpace> i jos si kod njih :)
<SilverSpace> pa imas srece da nije bilo plati pa see zali
<CTCP3> to je bilo u ZGu
<CTCP3> ovdje soma su starce navukli na TCOM
<CTCP3> ugovor od 2-3 god, tak nes
<CTCP3> koji ispadne cak malo skuplji neg da su uzeli bez ugovora, lol
<CTCP3> il neka sitna razlika od 2-3 kn
<CTCP3> doma=doma
<Hrki> pa sta starcima dajes da ista potpisiju umjesto tebe
<CTCP3> soma=doma
<CTCP3> pa ne, to su oni uzeli na sebe
<CTCP3> sta starci znaju
<Hrki> ja cu staru proglasit ludu, da mogu umjesto nje potpisivat
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> reko sam im 100x da ne potpisuju nis
<CTCP3> pogotovo ugovore na par godina
<CTCP3> alne vrijedi
<Hrki> pa jucer mi neki lik doso prodavat knjige, a meni stara kaze dosli su iz iskona?!? :D
<CTCP3> lol
<CTCP3> prije mjesec dana su isli ovi iz RWE
<Hrki> ja reko stara tebi se malo okrenulo u glavi, a ona kategoricki tvrdi da je rekao da je iz iskona :)
<CTCP3> naravno, moji odma uzeli i potpisali
<CTCP3> ne da mene nisu ista pitali
<Hrki> i sad tko je tu lud
<CTCP3> neg nisu ni pogledali ugovor i uvjete
<Hrki> ma tim starijima cim kazes da je nesto jeftinije odma uzimaju :)
<CTCP3> da
<CoinMuffin> Hrki: agenti u centru za podrsku na prvom tieru citaju checklistu i MORAJU proci sve, znas i sam da se razgovori snimaju. Puca patka nekoj studentici kaj ti je dosadna ako ce joj skinuti od njeniih 1600kn. Lijepo cita svoje i masta kak ce si kupiti plasticne sise i napredovati
<CTCP3> nije ni cudo kaj ih ima tolko po crnoj kronici
<Hrki> CoinMuffin: ma sve to stima, ali ima ok decki koji se razumiju
<Hrki> ja sam ga telefonski nagovorio da mi poveca brzinu
<Hrki> bez ikakvih problema sredio, nego neznam zasto daju takve poslove noobovima
<Hrki> sta im nije bolje zaposliti kompetente i bok
<CoinMuffin> Hrki: ne cudi te kaj opce ima takvih ? :D Meni su ovi drugi default koji znam da ce me docekati kad nazovem :) Ako dobijem nekog normalnog, to je bonus :) 
<CoinMuffin> Kua im je bolje :) Daj pogle bruto davanja za jednog poticajca, ili za jednog covjeka s 5 kilokuna place. 
<CoinMuffin> A ovaj s 5kkn nemre dizati telefone brze nego 5x1600
<tonil> hm
<tonil> ispunio bagovu nagradnu igru
<CoinMuffin> imas t2 support ako checklista ne pomogne, a istini za volju gotovo uvijek pomogne.
<Hrki> a znam, katastrofa
<CTCP3> Hrki : navodno u TCOMu rade studenti iz osijeka koji su katastrofa
<Hrki> to je problem jer ljudi prihvacaju tih pisljivih 1600kn
<CTCP3> pa ak imas nesrecu da njih dobijes kad nazoves 0800/9000, najebo si
<CoinMuffin> Nije katastrofa, to je tak :) Nemre bit bolje osim ako neces placati jos vise za internet i tv :) 
<tonil> ak dobijem komp ima da vas sve na chatu castim pićem
<CoinMuffin> jbg :) 
<CoinMuffin> Kaj bi ti , da dionicari ne dobiju proviziju ! Komunjaro crvena ! :) 
<Hrki> dobro je rekla l.evangelista, da ne ustaje iz kreveta za manje od 10 000$
<CoinMuffin> I,kaj, da ne pristanu, provider izmjesti podrsku ili zamijeni pola t1 ljudi govornim automatom :) 
<Hrki> pa nek izmjeni, sta ih onda uopce placa
<CoinMuffin> pap tek nakon 15 min cekanja i 20 min automata dobijes nekog, ili jos gore skuzis da ti je automat pomogao :D
<Hrki> u americi na bengama nikoga nema, samo aparat za kreditne kartice
<Hrki> jedino kod nas ekipa na bengama ima placu po 6000kn
<CoinMuffin> Brijem da placaju radi psihologije, ti kad posaljes ovu kaj hoce kupiti sise u rodni kraj, ipak ti je lakse :) 
<Hrki> i po noci jos kradu benzin :D
<CoinMuffin> Ti ne znas kaj oces .D
<CoinMuffin> (osim besplatnog benzina, to zele svi)
<Hrki> hocu da se kompetentni ljudi zaposle na kompetentna mjesta za pravu paru, a nebitne poslove da ukinu
<Hrki> jer nemoze biti da u drzavnim firmama imaju vecu placu od privatnika
<Hrki> pa vani je obrnuto, ako zelis u drzavnim firmama radis za manje para jer manje radis
<Hrki> a ne obratno :)
<SilverSpace> ima kakav app na addroidu za beckup kontakata ili kak ih bekapiratii 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: 
<Hrki> prebacis na google i tamo ih skines
<CoinMuffin> SilverSpace: ako imas gmail account, imas u postavkama gmaila da synca kontakte s telefona
<Hrki> tj, vec bi trebali biti tamo
<CoinMuffin> ako neces tako, kazu da je titanium backup dobar
<CoinMuffin> no, i kostaž
<CoinMuffin> *koÅ ta ! 
<SilverSpace> a kak ih vratit na drugi telefon nisam to nikada radio
<Hrki> pa samo uneses gmail podatke ili csv exportan sa gmaila
<CoinMuffin> isto kod inicijalizacije telefona dodas gmail account i kazes da povuce sve postavke s internetwebza
<CoinMuffin> gmail *ne backupira SMS/MMS poruke*
<CoinMuffin> brijem da treba ukrast taj titanium i bekapirat sve zivo u dzuture
<SilverSpace> sms bekapiram sa dropbox
<CoinMuffin> O, kaj da ? :) Mogu i MMS ? 
<SilverSpace> imas app dropbox beckup
<CoinMuffin> Pfft, i to bude dzabe ? Smijem i sisa imat' ? Tko ce ih sve vidjeti ? 
<SilverSpace> Od sljedeće sezone posljednja utrka Formule 1 bodovat će se dvostruko
<SilverSpace> koji seratori
<SilverSpace> zamisli imas 49 bodova prednosti i u zadnjoj utrci ti se pokvari bolid 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj!?
<tonil> hm
<tonil> di nam je rut
<tonil> nevidjeh ga ima dva tjedna
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.gp1.hr/u-finalu-sezone-dvostruki-bodovi/
<SilverSpace> idiotski 
<tonil> mda
<tonil> f1 mi nije vise napeta kao nekad
<tonil> pratio sam je tamo 98-03
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiSn2JuDQSc
<datase> Mmike: Title: Captain Picard sings "Let it Snow!", Views: 1480820, Rating: 99.04038%
<CTCP3> fuckin shit
<CTCP3> http://www.thedebugstore.com/acatalog/SKU-042-01-x4-PCIe-4-Way-Splitter.html
<CTCP3> ovo dodje vise neg cijeli novi komp :>
<CTCP3> nisu normlani
<CTCP3> za te pare dobim MB+CPU+RAM
<CTCP3> i to MB na koji mogu zakacit 6 grafi
<CTCP3> http://www.thedebugstore.com/acatalog/SKU-042-04-x4-PCIe-2-Way-Splitter.html
<CTCP3> lol, 200 eura
<SilverSpace> kaj to pise na majici http://is.gd/NHkvjl
<jelly-home> ^^ nsfw sise
<obruT> SilverSpace: pise uptime i verzija kernela :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: i cisto da znas, te sise imaju dosta restriktivnu access listu :)
<obruT> i pristup se placa u BTC-ovima
<obruT> zato ovi i majnaju ko ludi
<tonil> http://www.scribd.com/doc/190421474/US-British-spies-conduct-surveillance-operations-on-PC-games
<obruT> i tak...
<obruT> djes chaky nocna ptico :)
<StephenS> alo ej
<StephenS> koliko ste vi cekali na receive opciju za pp?
<StephenS> godinu+ dana?
<StephenS> SilverSpace: 
<StephenS> Mmike: cmon
<Mmike> StephenS, pp?
<StephenS> paypoal
<StephenS> paypal
<Mmike> nemam ja to
<Mmike> em ti sto je stick spor :)
<StephenS> stick?
<StephenS> wtf
<Mmike> usb stick
<StephenS> ok
<Mmike> ovaj AMD sempron se ne grije :)
<Mmike> mprime potjero, ugasio ventilator, i ovaj je na 40C
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-10
<StephenS> povecao sam zaradu sa januara ove godine, na decembar iste za tri puta
<StephenS> yeah bitch
<Mmike> zaradu u cemu?
<obruT> demit, load je malo previse skocio :P
<Mmike> load?
<obruT> na nekom servercicu... mislim, load je mali, ali ekipa nezna pa panicari :)
<obruT> demit, gladan sam, nisam se obskrbio za nocne akcije
<StephenS> ne zna se pise odvojeno
<obruT> vidim, došla je i jezična policija... :P
<obruT> jebemti glupi solaris
<Mmike>  GPU 0:  84.0C 3081RPM | 714.7K/711.2Kh/s | A:7896 R:0 HW:0 WU: 559.4/m I:13
<Mmike> pre toplo
<Mmike> iako je na balkasu
<Mmike> moram drugo kuciste kupit
<CoinMuffin> lol
<jelly-home> StephenS: cca 3-4 godine ako se dobro sjecam
<calmpitbull> ola
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kako stitis elektroniku od vlage ? 
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutrofski
<BotaniCar> Tko je jamio , jamio je, no more win 7 :) http://www.ictbusiness.info/vijesti/odzvonilo-windowsima-7-microsoft-prekida-prodaju-potkraj-iduce-godine
<vileni> vec?
<vileni> pa xp jos nije end of support a vec bi prestali prodavati win7
<BotaniCar> fala ku*cu da su odlucili isforsirati jednu softversku platformu, vec mi se povraca od 400 verzija windowsa
<vileni> njih sam ocekivao do 2020 barem
<BotaniCar> XP je EOL :) 
<vileni> ali ima jos do 4. mjeseca support
<BotaniCar> Da, kakav ? :D
<vileni> za zakrpe 
<BotaniCar> A gle, EOL, EOS i EOSales nisu isto
<vileni> kakve mi drame imamo kad pokusavamo ljude prebaciti na 7
<BotaniCar> ma, ljudi drame i kad im ponudis carape u boji na koju nisu navikli 
<vileni> a isto cim dobe laptop sa win8 prvo ga donesu da stavimo 7
<BotaniCar> Svasta :) 
<calmpitbull> meni je to ok
<calmpitbull> ako ne zele 8 neka ostanu na 7
<calmpitbull> koji je tu problem
<BotaniCar> problem je u odrzavanju. Trosis ljudosate na to sto se nekom ne svidja sucelje 
<calmpitbull> pa zato si tamo da radis to
<calmpitbull> i bas te briga
<BotaniCar> Nije to bas tako, uvijek imas i drugog posla, ovo sto si rekao je isto kao "pa ti si tamo da ljudima stavljas animirane peseke na desktop , a ne da odrzavas IT infrastrukturu u radnom stanju"
<calmpitbull> a problem instalirat winse i onda ljepo bundle install sve sto trebas i to je to
<vileni> haha
<BotaniCar> Mhm, bas je tako jednostavno
<vileni> ti to iz iskustva?
<vileni> koliko stotina korisnika?
<calmpitbull> pa ja bi to radil bez problema
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: s tim stavom SAMO bi to radio 
<calmpitbull> kako to mislis samo to radio
<vileni> ja sam tako radio prvih 2-3 godine
<vileni> sad mi je najgora stvar cuti da nekome treba reinstalirati komp
<calmpitbull> mah
<calmpitbull> mislim ja stvarno ne vidim problem...
<vileni> pa ocito
<calmpitbull> pa da :)
<BotaniCar> to je zato kaj nisi nikad pruzao podrsku nekom ozbiljnom :D
<calmpitbull> pa mozda i to
<BotaniCar> sigurno to. 
<vileni> mislim, kod mene je jos uvijek rasulo, ali rjesava se malo po malo
<calmpitbull> mah....instalirat sistem na laptop nije nikakav problem i to se radi usput
<vileni> domena, sccm i to, standardiziramo instalacije
<BotaniCar> jednom kad shvatis da imas samo dvije ruke i da moras birati da li ih angazirati na blesave user-cosmetics-related probleme, ili na infrastrukturu, promijenis plocu
<vileni> da, meni svaki laptop oduzima vrijeme koje mogu usmjeriti na optimiziranje mreze, sredjivanje wirelessa, reinstalaciju clustera
<calmpitbull> ma meni je jasno kaj ti pricas, da je to samo GUI i to je banana...al instalacija je uvijek usput
<BotaniCar> Kopanje nosa, kavu, irc
<calmpitbull> pa recimo 
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: kak je usput, ja moram garantirati covjeku da mu je sve kak mi je i dao , kad mu vracam. Ako radim usput, ne mogu to garantirati
<vileni> nije usput, kad moras instalirati svaki driver posebno, jer eto svaki model ima svoje
<calmpitbull> salji meni 200kn po instalaciji i svi sretni
<vileni> paziti na sve podatke
<vileni> paziti da on ima sve programe koje je i prije imao, iako ih nikad ne koristi
<vileni> i objasnjavanje da je mozda vrijeme da odustane od office 2003
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: 200kn/instalaciji? Onda te bas mogu i zaposliti :) Ili mogu odjebati glupe zahtjeve, profitirati tih fiktivnih 200kn, a korisnik i dalje moze jednako raditi
<calmpitbull>  opet nije nikakaav problem
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIEIvi2MuEk
<datase> ivoks: Title: WestJet Christmas Miracle: real-time giving, Views: 819772, Rating: 98.61476%
<vileni> calmpitbull: iskreno, radije bih kopao kanale
<vileni> ili bacao ciglu na bausteli
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: jos nismo dotakli stupidnost ideje downgradea u situaciji kad ces ionako u jednom trenutku morati raditi upgrade, time tvojih 200kn postaje 400, a mojih izgubljenih sat i pol postaje tri
<vileni> nego instalirao laptope
<calmpitbull> pa evo daj 400 kn pa sam tvoj za downgrade rofl
<BotaniCar> A da dam sebi 400kn, i ne radim ni down ni up grade ?
<calmpitbull> vileni...jesi ikad radio fizicki
<vileni> calmpitbull: da
<BotaniCar> I tako puta N usera 
<calmpitbull> pa onda znas da je instalacija jednostavna napram kopanja
<vileni> jednostavna? e bas si krivu rijec upotrijebio
<BotaniCar> pusti ga vileni, ne bi ni ja vjerovao da nisam u situaciji :) 
<vileni> fizicki laksa, jednostavnija nikako
<calmpitbull> uhaaaaaaaaaaaaa kaj ste se nafurali ....jedna instalacija vam radi takav problem....da barem znam gdje radite i vaseg sefa...odmah bi poslal da se mora upgradat na 8 sva racunala i onda odmah natrag na 7 zbog sigurnosnih razloga
<vileni> jedna?
<vileni> ja imam 1000 racunala tu
<calmpitbull> pa to je super
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: cime se ti bavis inace ? Pokusavam naci tebi smislenu usporedbu
<vileni> imam vise servera nego neke firme racunala opcenito, i sve do jednoga su bili staro zeljezo jos u vrijeme kad sam krenuo raditi
<calmpitbull> nicim....honorarne gluposti
<BotaniCar> Onda nish
<calmpitbull> jesam te
<BotaniCar> Sebe si, nema paralele - neces razumjeti 
<BotaniCar> "Most gods throw dice, but Fate plays chess, and you don't find out til too late that he's been playing with two queens all along."
<BotaniCar> Terry Pratchett
<calmpitbull> cital ja njega al nije nesto.....philip k. dick je ipak car
<vileni> izgleda da glusterfs i dalje ne radi na infibandu
<SilverSpace> dan
<calmpitbull> ola
<SilverSpace> jel obruT ziv :)
<BotaniCar> Ziv i bradat, ako je pametan - spava :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zilava je to zivotinja :)
<SilverSpace> toplo vani 
<calmpitbull> bome je...bas sam ljepo setkal sa pesekima
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: pa koliko ih imas 
<calmpitbull> 2
<SilverSpace> opasna :)
<calmpitbull> nikada
<SilverSpace> mogo bi na biciklo i u nabavu dok je ovak toplo
<jelly> lusteri i filesystemi mi nekak nisu isli skupa
<BotaniCar> :) jelly :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: eto opet novi kayako: https://my.kayako.com/News/NewsItem/View/113/kayako-464-out-now
<Mmike> meh
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pardon: http://wiki.kayako.com/display/DOCS/4.64
<jelly> heh, to me podsjeca kak smo mi cca godinu dana spremali migraciju sa Jira 4 na 5 da bude pic-pic savrsena, i dan-dva prije migracije izadje Jira 6
<BotaniCar> jelly: kayako je izvrstan ali mi taaako ide na kua sto imaju "release often release early" mantru .. svako malo neka zakrpa koja ne donosi nista nego krpa "napredak" iz prosle verzije 
<SilverSpace> treba li kome ploca od lenovo S9
<BotaniCar> Nisam nikad cuo za tu grupu 
<SilverSpace> trebala bi biti ispravna
<jelly> nemam gramofon :-|
<SilverSpace> :)
<drj_cro> http://i.imgur.com/d7bhDPN.jpg :)
<SilverSpace> tos ti :P
<jelly> ajme mazdice
<BotaniCar> Puno nebo chentrailsa danas </trol>
<SilverSpace> lenovo od LG lcd panele stavlja
<SilverSpace> narucio od kineza neke dijelove elektronicke par dijelova i nije proslo ni tjedan dana pita kinez je paket stigo :)
<jelly> lako je sad kad je prosao kongres
<Hrki> ej, momci je moguce promijeniti password za postojeci gpg key ?
<BotaniCar> samo ti redovito mijenjaj cijeli key ! Moras ipak biti iritantan i sebi i drugoj strani, nije li to svrha securitya ? 
<Hrki> ne kuzim, ja bi samo pass mijenjo, sta nece public key ostati isti ?
<BotaniCar> brijem da ide nesto kao "gnupg --edit-key usr passwd"
<SilverSpace> jelly: pratis ti to :)
<Hrki> jelly jel ti znas? :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki: dao sam ti odgovor
<Hrki> a kako ovaj zna gdje mi je key? nema --imput key u sebi? :D
<Hrki> ja imam key spremljen u .asc formatu
<Hrki> unutra je i privatan i public
<BotaniCar> gpg --list-keys
<SilverSpace> naso neki stari hard mozda ima bitkonj na njemu :)
<Hrki> nista idem isprobat, thx
<Hrki> moram staviti opet distru bez neta :/
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ako ti izlista vise od jednog, onda "gpg --edit-key key-koji zelis" , pa "passwd"
<BotaniCar> i ne zaboravi "save" :) 
<SilverSpace> sad sam ja ko moj frend na pecanju kad je na krivi flaks slozio plovak koji je visio sa grma ja sam na krivi kabel slozio konektor 
<SilverSpace> ajde jovo nanovo 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> ovo sa flaksom na grmu bio je humor godine valjali smo se taj dan od smjeha i jos muje mis uso u kutiju napolitanka
<BotaniCar> Hahahahhaha :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: di ima jeftino za kupiti onih vragova koji piste ako ti riba zacima udicu ? 
<SilverSpace>  warning: nikad ne lemite u novoj trenirki sigurno cete napraviti rupu na njoj.
<obruT> BotaniCar: sta ce ti to... tebi se ribice ionako vise ne hvataju na udicu :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: meni to ne treba, ja si zavezem flaks za palac dok spavam na ribiciji, nego bi tastu kupio :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: u svakoj boljoj ribickoj trgovini 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zato sam pitao di su jeftini, znam da svugdje ima
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma :) da znam di su moji poklonio bi ti ih 
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> Tak su korisni ili vise neides na cjelonocne zajebancije ? 
<SilverSpace> odustao od ribicije prenaporno mi to postalo 
<CTCP3> kak volim ove rvacke trgovine. posaljem upit o grafickima, da bi ih kupio 20 kom, kad ce ih dobit, blabla itd, i pol njih mi uopce ne odgovori, a druga polovica odgovori samo, citiram, "Te kartice nisu dobavljive." (analogbit). i to je to.
<obruT> SilverSpace: je, te fizicke aktivnosti nisu za nas stare ljude :)
<obruT> CTCP3: naravno kad prodavaci doma majnaju po cijele dane
<CTCP3> :<
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: kaj pretvaras garazu u rudnik :)
<SilverSpace> ovo vise nije normalno vise se ni ne sjecam mkad sam slozio nekome racunalo nitko nis ne kupuje bemti drzavu 
<CTCP3> SilverSpace : ne, tavan :)
<CTCP3> na tavanu je fino 0 C
<CTCP3> :)
<SilverSpace> nemres vise ni za cevape zaraditi 
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: je sad a preko ljeta 
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP3> lako za to, sve se moze kad se oce xD
<CTCP3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut8mwo7vGBI
<datase> CTCP3: Title: Cooling a Bitcoin Mining Farm with Liquid Nitrogen., Views: 18724, Rating: 39.310346%
<CTCP3> xD
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> najbolje onda da unajmis neku hladnjacu kamion pa imas pokretni rudnik :)
<SilverSpace> odoh
<StephenS> ohohoho
<BotaniCar> kaj se ovih dana drzi azurnijim, open ili libre office ? 
<drj_cro> libre
<Mmike> A ApacheOffice? :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ti jos uvijek imas RBA i koristis token njihov, right?
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> jesi dobio neki info od njih da ces to morat vratit uskoro?
<Mmike> mene obavjestili jutros kad sam ihi zvao radi neceg 11stog kao 'aa, pa vi token imate'
<Mmike> reko, da, linux
<Mmike> veli ona 'aaa, linux macintosh, da... hm...'
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> iLinux
<jelly> <Rory> "OutputRefqqSecurityGroupsqqSGZabbixServerInternalELBID" best variable name 2013
<BotaniCar> Cool name :)
<jelly> fora mi je bilo prije par godina, lik iz libanona ili negdje palestine veli nesto poput "afk, rakete iznad kuce"
<jelly> pa se ljudi iz kulturnih krajeva zapadnog svijeta sablaznjavaju
<jelly> podsjetilo me jer je ovih dana na #debian-offtopic lik iz bagdada
<tonil> lol
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0O4s4hVNIM
<datase> tonil: Title: Jean Elan - Where's Your Head At (Klaas Radio Mix), Views: 147831, Rating: 98.69838%
 * tonil dances around the chat
<tonil> hm elektronika se ne slusa toliko danas
<BotaniCar> kako gdje :) 
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> nabijem hrvatsku drzavu na kurac
<Mmike> a poreznu upravu ponaosob
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za to se u zatvor ide, kaj je iduce, paljenje zastave ?! :) 
<Mmike> pa nedaju mi paru!
<Mmike> i poklapaju mi slusalice!
<BotaniCar> O, matere im ! 
<BotaniCar> kaaaj? :) 
<BotaniCar> Idemo k njima doma ?
<Mmike> moram sutra tmao
<Mmike> sad vise ne stignem jer do 14 primaju stranke
 * BotaniCar izvuce boxer i palicu iz ladice
<BotaniCar> sve moze, ali spustanje slusalice .. ima da im zube prebrojimo 
 * weshmashian se na trenutak pitao zasto BotaniCar drzi boxerice u ladici na poslu
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kak ti zavrsavas rasprave s kolegama na poslu, ako nemas argumente *na* rukama ? :D
<BotaniCar> nda, vi se vjerojatno trostranim dildacima mlatite
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: svrsavam tak da izvucem argument iz hlaca... :)
<BotaniCar> knew it, figures 
<weshmashian> makar, kad sam pitao dal' bumo dobili kaj pod firmin bor odgovor je bio 'complementary dildo'
<weshmashian> so...
<BotaniCar> dok god je odgovor dosao od jednog od clanova uprave - bar znas da bush nekaj dobil :)
<vileni> hah, nisam ni stigao istestirati cluster i vec jedan pusta analizu, ustedio mi vrijeme
<tonil> lol
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: problem je dal' bumo ga dobili zapakiranog ili ce ga odma iskoristit na nama :)
<BotaniCar> :nod:
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE
<datase> jelly: Title: Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby, Views: 39207435, Rating: 95.209846%
<BotaniCar> vadafak, upravo to slusam 
 * BotaniCar se pocne paranoicno okretati oko sebe u potrazi za kamerama
<jelly> mozda je negdje na radiju pa podsvjesno cujem
<jelly> a mozda imamo sinkronizirani mjesecni ciklus
<jelly> prije tog je bio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StlMdNcvCJo jer se neki ameri zale na snijeg
<datase> jelly: Title: Snow - Informer 1992 HQ, Views: 3853680, Rating: 98.642454%
<BotaniCar> brijem da je mjesecnica, moram se malo maknuti s irca, iduce ce mi poceti kosa otpadati :)
<jelly> ajd bar ne slusash http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTo3N73hpPg 
<datase> jelly: Title: New Kids On The Block - Tonight, Views: 4967161, Rating: 97.46873%
<jelly> ^^ guilty pleasure
<tonil> jelly, za tebe samo ovo imam http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BTJ_n9Oqs0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0XNa32Zu2s
<datase> tonil: Title: Jim Carrey Ice Ice Baby, Views: 7810679, Rating: 98.351812%
<datase> tonil: Title: Jim Carrey-Informer (originally by Snow), Views: 448656, Rating: 98.53631%
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX0mcases4M
<datase> Mmike: Title: The KLF - Justified And Ancient  (1991), Views: 423015, Rating: 98.03992%
<BotaniCar> http://karenbooth.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/new_kids320.jpg
<BotaniCar> To, Mmike, TOOOOO
<jelly> klf je previse dobar za ovo sto sad radim
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49uoawDM59w
<datase> jelly: Title: New Kids On The Block - Step By Step, Views: 31762, Rating: 96.0%
<jelly> uu bejbi
<BotaniCar> donč ju nou lalalala
<tonil> lol
<obruT> sva sreca pa datase odradjuje posao pa ne klikcem to tim linkovima :P
<BotaniCar> Nema tu srece, svu misteriju je pojelo,a i ne siris vidike :)
<jelly> alzo: East 17
<BotaniCar> Also Robi Uiliemz aka big dedi 
<jelly> When the thunder calls you / Under purple sun / To the place where horses run
<BotaniCar> moram: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtbrnPnHwqY
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: The KLF - Live From The Lost Continent 2012, Views: 16102, Rating: 98.69565%
<jelly> opa, sat vremena
<jelly> i jos 17 minuta pride
<BotaniCar> bas fino peru
<tonil> CTCP3, majketi ima dva tjedna da rudarim i imam samo 0.0799 ovo je neisplatvio
<BotaniCar> STA MAJNAS I CIME ? 
<BotaniCar> Caps means i'm serious
<CTCP3> nesto ne radis kak treba, to je 100%
<BotaniCar> za skroman fee od 1LTc, ako mi omogucis udaljeni pristup, slozim ti ja 
<CTCP3> cool, LTC je na 33 USD
<BotaniCar> Da, znam da sam jeftin
<tonil> CTCP3, nemam pojma u cemu bi mogao bit problem :( napravio sam sve onako kako si rekao
<tonil> al ovaj coinotron se ponasa kao da mi samo cpu rudari
<BotaniCar> Vrtici skrivaju cjenike k'o zmija noge .. 
<vileni> tonil: koliko khash?
<vileni> BotaniCar sigurno ima vec 50ltca
<BotaniCar> vileni: neuspjesno trazim vrtic koji mogu platiti *coinima :) Sve je to pljuga dok takav ne nadjem :)
<vileni> pretvoris u btc, pa u usd pa u kn pa das teti u vrticu
<tonil> vileni, 90 Kh/s
<vileni> tonil: pa neces s tim puno :)
<tonil> bilo je 120 al sam smanjio
<tonil> a nezznam
<tonil> vileni, koliko ti dobivas?
<vileni> meni ide u peakovima do 900k pa svejedno nesto slabo :)
<OneKorea> untisumpora
<OneKorea>  jel vam to rudarenje ne pojede više struje nego što uspijete izrudarit coinova? meni se to čini strašno neisplativo danas
<OneKorea> ajd da ste počeli prije godinu dana...
<BotaniCar> To je zato sto imas 'rvacku percepciju profita. Na zalost, nemres prvi mjesec od zarade kupiti bemveJa
<jelly> OneKorea: trenutno je opet naizgled isplativo ako se gledaju cijene na burzi 'coinova
<vileni> prije nije bili isplativo osim ako si bio vidovit
<vileni> pa si sa gubitkom mineao
<vileni> da sam za bitcoin znao da ce biti 1k$ mineao bih ga prije 3 godine vec
<vileni> ili kad je vec dosao
<OneKorea> pa stvar je što više ljudi rudari, sve teže ide, treba više vremena i gpu snage
<BotaniCar> vileni: da si mulac kao ja, bez obzira kaj majnas *coine, i dalje bi vrtio i SETI
 * BotaniCar regrets bnothing
<vileni> ja sam folding@home vrtio dugo
<OneKorea> a sad se taj neki mainstream boom desio pa sva masa pohrlila majnat. Pošto potražnja raste, isplativost pada....
<BotaniCar> IKEA@home ! :) 
<BotaniCar> OneKorea: pola tih profit runera ce brzo odustati, a ja cu u pola cijene kupiti njihove rigove : )
<jelly> BotaniCar: umjesto grijalice?
<BotaniCar> jelly: brijem da imaju bolju toplinsku disperziju nego moja grijalica :) Kad doma hocu zgrijati noge, samo kod kompa sjednem :)
<tonil> vileni, koja grafa?
<OneKorea> BotaniCar, postoji neka margina valjda; možeš ti kupit nove rigove, ma neka si ih i badava nabavio, ali svaki novi stroj ti je novi kw/h trošak -- pa lako moguće da dobiveni coinovi novih mašina niti ne pokriju novi trošak struje
<OneKorea> preporučujem svim rudarima da prvo izvedu matematiku, prije nego se upute u nekakve investicije
<BotaniCar> OneKorea: moja osobna margina je takva da sam u plusu taman da LTC padne na 5$ :) 
<BotaniCar> Stvar je u nerealnom roku koji si ljudi postave za ROI, vise nego ista, otud moje zezanje da nemozes kupiti bembaru prvi mjesec
<BotaniCar> jelly: https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/558097_10202175710367564_1850834184_n.jpg Si ti mozda kriv za ovo ? :D
<CTCP3> mislim da je ovo jedna od najdebilnijih kompjukterskih scena ikad
<CTCP3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qgehH3kEQ
<datase> CTCP3: Title: NCIS 2 IDIOTS 1 KEYBOARD, Views: 1399081, Rating: 96.746206%
<jelly> ima li ENHANCE
<jelly> CTCP3: mogao bi gledat Pauley Perette u perky-goth sminki i odori cijeli dan i noc, cak i kad klika po tastaturi bezveze
<jelly> ymmv
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> strava u rvackoj:
<CTCP3> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/kako-je-dobila-vozacku-vozi-sredinom-ceste-prestize-preko-pune-crte-s-dvoje-djece-u-autu/715757.aspx
<DomaMuffin> Idem sad iz ducana, i zaustavlja me zena da me nekaj pita. Velim joj odma da me samo ne trazi novaca ( da,znam, fakat sam svinja), ona pocrveni i veli da me mislila pitati da joj uzmem nesto za jesti .. fakat mi se zeludac vec okrece od stanja u zemlji .. 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: pitaj je zasto pita kod izlaska a ne kad ulazis u ducan
<ivoks> jebes miles and more
<ivoks> 77.000 milja u godini im nije dosta za star alliance gold
<ivoks> u unitedu za to te tretiraju ko cara
<drj_cro_> DomaMuffin: i jesi joj uzeo nesto za jest?
<DomaMuffin> jelly: brijem da sam ju, dok sam isao prema autu, da je tek isla prema ulazu u trgovinu, i da sam bio prvi kojeg je zamolila. drj_cro_jesam.
<DomaMuffin> *vidio da je isla
<CTCP3> one ciganke kod AKZa su koma
<CTCP3> pogotovo ciganka ROBERTA
<CTCP3> ta bi ti kozu oderala
<CTCP3> i to zato jer si joj dao "sugave kovanice"
<CTCP3> jednom sam je odjebo da sam joj reko "sorry, nemam sitnog"
<CTCP3> na sto ona meni da nije problem, da ima ona za razmijenit krupne
<CTCP3> ...
<CTCP3> veli ona "ti meni 100, ja tebi vratim 50!"
<CTCP3> a ak neko nece kupit njene katolicke kalendare, doslovno ti jebe mater xD
<jelly-home> StephenS: paypal je dosao u .hr prije 2007, mozda 2004-5, a primanje novaca tek 2011
<jelly-home> nemam logove za ranije od 2007
<Mmike> jebemti bnet da ti jebem bnet
<Mmike> weshmashian, nemrem na vpn trenutno, budem mogo skoro, nadam se
<StephenS> jelly-home: znaci mi cemo cekati 10 godina?
<StephenS> uh
<jelly-home> StephenS: a stajaznam, otvori nerezidentni racun u .hr, ko sto su nasi otvarali u .si kad su htjeli koristiti paypal 
<jelly-home> :-)
<StephenS> puno mi je to cimanja
<StephenS> tj ne znam ni kako ide
<StephenS> moram imati adresu u hr
 * jelly-home isto ne zna
<StephenS> kada budu slali dokumenta itd
<StephenS> imam ja trenutno pp
<StephenS> u francuskoj ali sam nesto smuljao
<StephenS> xd
<jelly-home> nesto za Mmiketa sa #linux-raid
<jelly-home> <m4t> not to brag, but: Timing buffered disk reads: 3138 MB in  3.00 seconds = 1045.98 MB/sec
<jelly-home> <m4t> 2x 840 evo 250gb in raid0, 64kb chunk
<Mmike> jelly-home, :P :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, cime da izmjerim ssh latenciju? smokeping vidim, imas preporuku za nesto bolje?
<jelly-home> dignes vnc preko tunela, i ako je upotrebljiv, latencija je mala!
<jelly-home> </troll>
<jelly-home> mislim, rtt mozes mjeriti bilo cime
<jelly-home> otvaramo jeftini thai ramen iz konzuma, od 5 vrecica s aromom 4 su prazne, a peta nije blaga vegetarijanska nego spicy 
<Mmike> to 'bilo cime'  - daj nesto od tog bilo ceg
<ivoks>   Alloc PE / Size       530768 / 2.02 TiB
<ivoks>   Free  PE / Size       2330500 / 8.89 TiB
<jelly-home> Mmike: napises trivijalni C program koji otvori popen3 na ssh, posalje echo foo, ceka da se foo vrati i izmjeri vrijeme
<ivoks> Yama: becoming mindful.
<ivoks> (iz kernel loga)
 * jelly-home ne zna C... popen3 ne postoji
<Hrki> ej, nisam na kraju uspio promjeniti gpg passpharse, ne kuzim kako se importa key
<ivoks> sigh
<jelly-home> ivoks: koji je kontekst za lvm output?
<ivoks> jelly-home: 
<ivoks> md0 : active raid10 sdi1[7] sdh1[3] sdg1[2] sdf1[6] sde2[1] sdd1[5] sdb2[0] sdc1[4] 11719755776 blocks super 1.2 512K chunks 2 near-copies [8/8] [UUUUUUUU]
<jelly-home> ajd, bar nemas raid6 koji se rebuilda mjesec dana
<Mmike> mislis ovako nesto:
<Mmike> Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [multipath] 
<Mmike> md2 : active raid6 sdm[14](S) sdn[9] sde[4] sdl[12] sdg2[6] sdo1[13] sdk2[11] sdb2[1] sdd2[3] sdi2[8] sdc1[7] sdh1[10] sda1[0] sdf2[5] sdj2[2]
<Mmike>       11721114624 blocks level 6, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [14/14] [UUUUUUUUUUUUUU]
<ivoks> kaki su to mali diskovi :)
 * jelly-home nece pitati zasto su neki memberi prva, neki druga particija, a neki cijeli disk
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci > umask=000
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sram te bilo
<jelly-home> Mmike: tkogod je to dizajnirao ima ili jako malo para, ili optimisticno misljenje o bendvitu kroz sata kontrolere
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma znam kaj je ali me bune ove 000 nule 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: znaci "svaka novo stvorena datoteka ce imati mod 0666, tj. bilo tko ce moci bilo sto raditi s njojzi"
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa ako znas sto je umask, kako te njegova vrijednost moze buniti? :)
<jelly-home> umask je maska koja sakriva defaultne permissione, pa je suprotna od onog sto ce nove datoteke dobijati
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: e to thx 
<ivoks> jelly-home: jesi se bavio nfsv3em i aclom?
<Mmike> jelly-home, to je dizajnirao bog svemira, kako mozes to tako o njemu! :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, al' iznenadjujuce ok radi
<Mmike> osim kad crkne disk, pa treba stavit novi :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: ne, to cu kad odem u firmu koja nema para za SAN pa koristi NAS
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da je 0777 ili nesto takvo to znam ali ove tri nule mi nisu bile jasne 
<jelly-home> 0777 mod i 000 umask su ista stvar
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa nema bas veze jedno s drugim :)
<jelly-home> kak nema, sva slova su ista
<ivoks> Error: The backup GPT table is corrupt, but the primary appears OK, so that will be used.
<ivoks> awesomnes.
<SilverSpace> samba me nesto zafrkavala pa nisam bas htio mjenjati dok nisam siguran sto je 
<jelly-home> a ima neki GPTfsck
<jelly-home> pardon, GPTck
<SilverSpace> kak ja brzo zaboravljam naredbe u vi kad ga rijetko koristim 
<jelly-home> :q!
<jelly-home> i onda nano... drugo ti ne treba :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<OneKorea> nano me razočarao neki dan, search-replace algoritam mu je je očajno spor. Vim-ov radi kak spada i za par sekundi riješi ono što sam od nanoa čekao 20+min (i nedočekao).
<SilverSpace> vi je super samo ako ga stalno koristis tj. cesto 
<OneKorea> Jest da se radilo o par milijona linija odjednom al jel smo u 2013oj il Å¡to. Search-Replace mora radit bezprijekorno!
<SilverSpace> ja pozaboravim naredbe hebiga
<OneKorea> imaš $vimtutor mislim
<OneKorea> za podsjetnik =)
<SilverSpace> sad ja moram gledat Superman 1 jer netjak hoce vidjeti kak je on nastal i odkud je dosao
<ivoks> no, bilo je i vrijeme
<SilverSpace> definitivno imam svemirca doma
<ivoks> dolazi nam EU sloziti proracun
<SilverSpace> najebali smo
<ivoks> nismo najebali zbog toga
<ivoks> nego se sami silujemo vec 20 godina
<SilverSpace> istina
<ivoks> http://ec.europa.eu/economy_finance/economic_governance/sgp/corrective_arm/index_en.htm
<ivoks> For a euro area Member State, the stepping up of the EDP may result also in the imposition or strengthening of sanctions in the form of a fine of 0.2% of GDP, while all countries in receipt of assistance from the Cohesion Fund may face a temporary suspension of this financing.
<ivoks> sva sreca da nemamo euro, jos bi i kaznu morali platiti :)
<SilverSpace> 15. studenog 2013
<SilverSpace> pitanje do kad ce nam dati rok 
<ivoks> idem doma
<CTCP3> bar su mi jasne te verifikacije prek skeniranih dokumenata (paypal, jel)
<CTCP3> koda nemres to photoshopirat
<CTCP3> di ce oni znat da je to fejk
<SilverSpace> sestra ima prvi android telefon tj prvi pametni tel. sad se smijem kak je sin od sest godina pokazuje kaj treba raditi 
<OneKorea> CTCP3, koji ti je nick na gameru? :)
<CTCP3> OneKorea xD
<CTCP3> bar imam nick na gameru xD
<OneKorea> bar nemaš
<CTCP3> bar nisam pokupio od gamera na ircu xD
<OneKorea> eheh
<OneKorea> Ja sam lagano i zaboravio na gejmer haer dok me nije tvoj bar podsjetio :). Inače sam više ne forumu bio nego quakenet ircu, ali nije tolko zanimljivo otkad je Carnage nestao =(
<CTCP3> bar imam pojma ko je Carnage
<OneKorea> legenda na forumu
<OneKorea> nije dolazio na irc valjda
<CTCP3> bar nije No1 po broju postova
<OneKorea> bar lik nije hodajuća enciklopedija, nije bilo teme o kojoj on nije SVE znao 
<CTCP3> BTC je na 1050 USD
<CTCP3> LTC na 35
<tonil> vileni, jes tu?
<vileni> jedva
<tonil> -.-
<tonil> it's oke
<tonil> ovaj htio te pitat sa kojom konfom postizes 700Kh
<vileni> sa vise strojeva :)
<vileni> 6850 i 7870 najvise
<tonil> znaci koliko grafa imas uparenih?
<tonil> tri cetiri?
<vileni> nije nista upareno, svaka je na svom stroju
<tonil> znaci 6859 i 7870 daju skupa 700?
<tonil> đ6850+
<tonil> 6850*
<tonil> moze preporuka open source tetrisa ima toliko klonova da se ni sam nemogu snaci
<tonil> da je slicno onom iz 91 
<tonil> il onom sa snesa
<Mmike> super sam si probudio dete
<tonil> itko?
<OneKorea> nijetetris: http://stabyourself.net/nottetris2/
<OneKorea> nijetetris: http://stabyourself.net/nottetris2/
<tonil> OneKorea, je taj mi se svidja,al nije za mene vec za stariju kolegicu,trazi nesto sto je kopija klasika
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/beskucnik-napravio-aplikaciju-android-ios/128869.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-11
<Mmike> e
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: stu ? 
<Mmike> e
<ivoks> jel netko negdje odrzava neki drupal portal?
<BotaniCar_> Pitaj Papesha ! :)
<ivoks> :))))
 * BotaniCar_ hides
<ivoks> ma...
<BotaniCar_> Ne, na srecu ne :) 
<ivoks> lik hoce 250MB po apache procesu za drupal
<BotaniCar_> nemres mu to dati i staviti swapiness na 75 i bok ? :D
<ivoks> mogu mu dati
<ivoks> ali cu onda srezati broj istovremenih posjetitelja na 10 :)
<BotaniCar_> Aha, imas nekaj s finim brojem konkurentnih konekcija
<BotaniCar_> eo guglam, i vele ljudi da smanjis broj modula .. nije neki savjet .. 
<ivoks> pa 10 istovremenih je svakako premalo :)
<ivoks> ma i ja sam guglao
<ivoks> i kad sam vidio da neki sugeriraju 64MB po procesu da je ok
<ivoks> nece taj drupal vidjeti moje diskove
<BotaniCar_> Ne znam, malo sam imao posla s tim drupalom i kuzim zakaj je fora user side, ali s moje strane je bio koma 
<BotaniCar_> trosis php-memcache(d) ? 
<BotaniCar_> Kaze frajer da je s 175MB/page dosao na 64MB/page s "For some unknown reason, the PHP memcached extension (from the Debian package php5-memcached) uses way more memory than the php5-memcache extension."
<ivoks> ak velim ovom liku da ukljuci memcache u drupalu... :)
<ivoks> sve ce se raspast
<BotaniCar_> Zvucalo je kao da se ionako raspada, kaj te kosta probati 
<ivoks> da, nije losa ideja
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar_> \o/
<BotaniCar_> Krasno, data exchange mi server se sav zacrvenio u nagiosu , goood morning Vietnaaam :)
<ivoks> nemas ti pojma kaj je vijetnam
<ivoks> kad se ujutro probudis, a 3 propustena poziva i 5 P1 bugova u inboxu
<hrvojem> ivoks: jesi ti uzeo onu razer BW tipkovnicu na kraju?
<ivoks> dodjes na irc, a ono... :)
<ivoks> hrvojem: da, imam ih tri
<hrvojem> :D
<ivoks> hrvojem: ultimate za zaposlenike i professional (ili sta vec) za mene
<hrvojem> ivoks: ah fino, hvala
<ivoks> hrvojem: nije losa
<hrvojem> pa za 1k kn ne bi ni trebala bit :)
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: znam znam, samo dok imam takav dan nisam na ircu :D
<ivoks> hrvojem: 200x je bolja od onih koje kostaju 50kn :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nismo mi drupal na ubuntu-hr imali?
<Mmike> tko ono u .zg popravlja toshiba diskove?
<Mmike> erm, WD diskove
<Mmike> recro-net?
<ivoks> Mmike: nikad
<ivoks> Mmike: imali smo joomlu
<jelly> ivoks: cinjenica da si se probudio _ujutro_ mi govori da vam je lako
<BotaniCar> hehe, istina :)
<ivoks> jelly: pa dobro je nama, zaposljavamo
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> jel? :-)
<ivoks> da
 * jelly ima kredit za otplatit
<ivoks> znas li nesto o cloudu? :)
<ivoks> kernelu?
<jelly> na nebu je i zna isparit
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> znas engleski?
<BotaniCar> A i ovi digitalni znaju zatvorit butigu i isparit :) 
<jelly> a kernel ne bas, kad se (rijetko) naidje na kernel bug obicno se radi workaround u userspaceu, poznatiji i kao "don't do that then"
<BotaniCar> my favorite fix of all times
<jelly> engleski spreham parfektno
 * jelly zna da se veli rauter, i kuiri
<BotaniCar> i netvrk 
<jelly> (sto je nezgodno jer kvari stih: query, query, bazu mi poderi)
<BotaniCar> Gasim ovo, opet ste mi prolijali kavu po tastagwalblablablobturi
<jelly> virtualna tipkovnica na mobitelu pise da imam sloziti: Rmam rdimdamcy
<jelly> (RMAN redundancy setting)
<BotaniCar> "swift keyboard" my ass, treba mi 2x vise vremena da popravim sto mi je autokomplitala nego da napisem na papiric
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RNetTF5RnA0 # frendovi tribjutaju Ramstein
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Kein Engel - Rammstein / Live @ Vintage Industrial Bar / 20.11.2013, Views: 95, Rating: 88.57142%
<jelly> good moaning
<BotaniCar> My lips are soiled ! :) 
<jelly> can I ride in your smell tink
 * BotaniCar makes a mental note on next show he will stream
<jelly> zis is Nighthawk callink
<BotaniCar> [Officer Crabtree is standing inside the pissoir, using it, when it is demolished by Edith driving Lieutenant Gruber's little tank] Officer Crabtree: [climbing out of the rubble] There is obviously no piss for the wicked.
<jelly> http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090505023809AAXuPmo
<BotaniCar> http://www.filmovin.com/publ/serije_uzivo/allo_allo/71 
<jelly> a i tko god da je to prevodio isto je bio genijalan
<BotaniCar> kak podesim kak cesto mi sustav polla stanje USB portova ( da li je nesto pristekano ili ne) ? 
<vileni> genijalan u smislu da nije bio student sa google translate?
<BotaniCar> debian/tuntor
<jelly> u smislu da je bilo smijesno i konzistentno
<ivoks> jelly: bi radio u supportu, razvoju, konzaltingu?
<jelly> ivoks: "bi" :-) do sad nisam imao puno prilike za razvoj, pa bi vjerojatno islo nesto u supportu ili konzaltingu... al sta mi to vrijedi kad nisam ni clouda ni kernela mirisao
<BotaniCar> http://tapastic.com/episode/24831 #PhD comics
<calmpitbull> ola and guten morgen
<ivoks> jelly: ako znas python, brzo se to nauci
<ivoks> jelly: uostalom, dobijes tecaj :)
<BotaniCar> 'ocu ja tecaj, posao vec imam ! :) 
<ivoks> i naravno, ja sam ti manager :D
<jelly> onda nista :-D
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kaj kad ti netko dode sa njemackim windozima 
<SilverSpace> hebote led nemogu se snaci 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: lijepo se isplaces, upalis jos jedne windowse na normalnom jeziku i klikces 
<SilverSpace> nemam "normalne" windoze
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> was ist problem mit windowz
<BotaniCar> awww :) A ne palis ih dovoljno cesto da bi znao po ikonama :) Ok, onda sjedi i placi :) 
<SilverSpace> :) yep 
<jelly> kakve sad ikone
<BotaniCar> Kaj bu Microsoft delal linux telefone ? http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/10/5197746/nokia-android-phone-normandy
<jelly> https://www.google.com/search?q=ikone&safe=off&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa nema mu druge kaj ce windoze telefone raditi
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zajebavam :) 
<BotaniCar> U biti me jos uvijek fascinira NOKIA .. kad pomislis da ih je pogodilo sve sto je moglo, skuzis da i dalje imaju pokrivene sve baze ...
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: kaj nije da su se oni koji rade na linux nokia telefonima odvojili u julla ili nest slicno
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: clanak proziva nokiJu .. 
<calmpitbull> vidim i citam....zanimljivo
<calmpitbull> ti si ko moja zena...nokia nokia nokia
<BotaniCar> Huh, da mi je tvoja zena (ne shvati krivo) , moja samo "novaca novaca" :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ovi na njemackom windozi jos su dobri cak sam i naso nesto, ali nedavno frendica dode sa francuskim windozama i hoce da je slozim bezicni internet to je bila muka i pol
<calmpitbull> heheheeh
<jelly> ... a kako je jadnim ljudima koji voze Kiu i imaju Nokiu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako cemo pravo, lakse ces se snaci s 'dozama na Njemackom, nego na 'rvaCkom 
<calmpitbull> jelly: hahahaha
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: jes prosetao pese
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> vec davno...sad krme tu pokraj mene dok se uci
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> njima je sad super po ovom vremenu 
<SilverSpace> bolje nek kad je vruce
<calmpitbull> naravno
<calmpitbull> jedino maloj francuskoj buldogici je hladno al sto se tu moze
<SilverSpace> pih 6000kn http://is.gd/WCXBjl
<calmpitbull> al stara je i to je i kod ljudi...stare kosti bole na hlandnoci
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: dok mi SII ne rikne ne kupujem nista
<SilverSpace> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57615107-94/ubuntu-touch-os-wins-its-first-smartphone-partner/
<SilverSpace> jeste vidjeli ubuntu talibana
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: mene razvaljuju a jos nije ni pocela prava zima
<calmpitbull> trebas trenkat na hladnome ;)
<SilverSpace> frizura mu ko hitleru brada taliban :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ukua, opet ce izaci telefoni koje zelim, a ne mogu si priustiti :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: a da instaliras winse za 400 kn mozda bi mogao....evil lol
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: malo stavljamo izjave van konteksta ? 
<calmpitbull> ma malo zekice, nista lose 
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> Ajde, zelis da mi firma bankrotira jer koristimo i windowse, i maskiras to u zezanje ! :) 
<calmpitbull> hehehe
<calmpitbull> heehe
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: BotaniCar ne stigne nis u fushu ne stigne ni na pifo navratiti :P
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj je to fush, u zadnje me vrijeme nitko ne treba nakon posla,. svi stisli kesu :D
<BotaniCar> Srecom imam dijete i kaj uciti pa mi popodneva nisu prazna :D
<SilverSpace> istina
<SilverSpace> nitko nis ne kupuje i ako kupe to su laptopi tak da tu nema posla
<calmpitbull> hmmmm
<BotaniCar> Bilo bi, da mi se zajebava za 2kn/h :) 
<SilverSpace> bonbon je tcomov ??
<obruT> SilverSpace: ht-ov, da
<SilverSpace> gledam za internet stick trebat ce mi uskoro
<SilverSpace> tele2 odpada radi njihove mreze cisto sumljam da kod njih radi van zg kak treba
<BotaniCar> opla, centos 6.5
<BotaniCar> Nagradno pitanje sto ce mi prvo prestati raditi po nadogradnji, nagios ili nesto drugo ? :D
<jelly> samo dva tjedna kasne za RHEL-om, nije lose
 * BotaniCar skruseno prizna da je update mozda stigao i prije,ali sistemac nije gledao :)
<jelly> neko vrijeme su grozno kasnili
<jelly> tipa 6+ mjeseci
<BotaniCar> Ionako ne pratim njihov tempo, kad jesam se znalo pokazati poubno /me kaska za svima 
<jelly> centos, pogubno?  *nevjeruj*
 * BotaniCar ima potpisan non disclosure pa nece dijeliti screenshote
 * jelly instalirao friski 6.5
<jelly> stavio gore orakl, pa nek crkne
<BotaniCar> Orakl popravlja i ono sto nije strgano ! To je kao da si stavio melem na ranu </trol>
<jelly> OS je RHEL, samo je baza Orakl
<BotaniCar> Ma, orakl bi i windowse popravio, da nekaj njihovo stavim gore :) 
<BotaniCar> "I od windowsa linux napravi" :) 
<jelly> orakl popravlja prvenstevno svoj dzep
<BotaniCar> :nod:
<BotaniCar> Ali rade lijepe kisobrane, frendica dobila jedan na konferenciji 
<SilverSpace> caj od korjena maslacka sa dosta meda se da popiti 
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu bonbon uzeti za internet
<ivoks> In Hong Kong the sale and possession of nicotine-based electronic cigarettes, classified as a Type I Poison, is governed under the Pharmacy and Poisons Ordinance. Sale or possession is not authorized and both are considered punishable with a fine of up to HK$100,000 and/or a prison term of 2 years. However, the law does not cover any non-nicotine inhalers.
<BotaniCar> ivoks: a kak stoje s pravim cigaretama ? 
<ivoks> pa ljudi ih puse
<ivoks> tak da mi nije jasno :D
<SilverSpace> ovaj openwrt nikad ne radi poslje kad ga nadogradis
<SilverSpace> Nexus S radi super sa 4.4.1 KitKat
<drj_cro> i s3 :)
 * BotaniCar pogleda svog 4.1 LGa i zaplace
<SilverSpace> mededi danas u ledenoj u 17.30 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ides na tekmu
<ivoks> mozda, na kraj
<ivoks> jebo HRT i promjene rasporeda
<ivoks> trebalo je biti u 7
<SilverSpace> pa u tjednu su uvijek u 17:30 vikend su u 19:30
<SilverSpace> ili u 19
<SilverSpace> dobro sam napisao u 19:30
<SilverSpace> dvojica idu na all star http://www.medvescak.com/khl/i-kurtis-foster-ide-na-all-star-no815
<BotaniCar> Ima li ikakvog milog nacina da mi se  thunderbird ne zamrzne na minutu svaki put kad preko imapa povlaci novi mail ? 
<SilverSpace> kaj ti je tesko cekati minutu :p
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: malo toga mi je tesko. Ovo mi je mrsko jer ne vidim razlog i ne znam popraviti ( odnosno, znam da bi rebuild inboxa kratkorocno pomogao, ali to nije to)
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: si probao reinstall thunderbirda, moj radi sa 5mailboxova svi imap i na svakom brdo foldera i mejlova i ne bloka se nis
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: relativno nedavno je nanovo instaliran, prosla instalacija je s vremenom dobila iste simptome kao i ova
<ivoks> BotaniCar: okvirno, znas li koliko bi kostao exchange za 5000 korisnika?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja sam tehnicar/operativac, nisam pre/post sales. Koliko hitno ti treba info, mogu pitati 
<ivoks> pa nije hitno, danas/sutra :)
<BotaniCar> KK, javim cim prije 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: naj me plasit sa tandrbrdom, taman ga pocel koristit nedavno :
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ma, super je, samo jebe zid s par detalja :) I dalje mi je drazi nego evolution :)
<weshmashian> zagrc, ~10k mailova o_O
<ivoks> ja imam toliko neprocitanih
<ivoks> lazem, broj neprocitanih je oko 50.000
<ivoks> omg
<ivoks> ovi opet mijenjaju osobne
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/ovako-ce-izgledati-nove-registracijske-plocice-i-osobne-iskaznice
<ivoks> a ruznocu tablica necu ni komentirati
<ivoks> zasto ne promjene taj ustajali font
 * BotaniCar zamislja comic-sans registracije
<CTCP2> kak mislis NOVE OSOBNE
<CTCP2> kak mislis OPET NOVE OSOBNE
<CTCP2> pa vec postoje vise od pol godine
<CTCP2> nece valjda OPET NOVE
<tonil> da
<CTCP2> ma ne vjerujem
<tonil> opet idu nove o.O
<CTCP2> NOVIJE od ovih od ovog ljeta?
<tonil> ljudi sta mislite kako bi se mintalo litecoine sa ovim cudom http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2013/11/15/amd-firepro-s10000/1
<BotaniCar> Nemam nish protiv, ako u njih integriraju i putovnicu i sve vaznije debitne kartice 
<CTCP2> tonil lol
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/amd-firepro-s10000-gpu-12gb-memorije/128217.aspx
<tonil> sto CTCP2 ? nebi pasalo?
<BotaniCar> tonil: brijem da bi mi se pregrijala za pol sata :) 
<CTCP2> tonil : pojma neam, vjerojatno bi bila dobra
<CTCP2> al pretpostavljam da kosta previse
<CTCP2> za ono sto nudi
<tonil> da
<CTCP2> tipa, mozd bi isla 2000 kH/s
<CTCP2> a kosta 20.000 kn
<CTCP2> http://www.mup.hr/71.aspx
<CTCP2> to je osobna od 1.7.
<CTCP2> i identicna je ovoj iz clanka
<CTCP2> znaci, nema JOS NOVIJIH osobnih
<CTCP2> osim ak debili nisu stavili krivu sliku u clanak, sto je takodjer moguce
<jelly> ovaj moze sam prodavat struju http://player.vimeo.com/video/38313889?portrait=0
<CTCP2> njega cemo prikopcat na radeonke xD
<BotaniCar> Ako sretnem nekog poznatog u invalidskim kolicima, pozdravimo se i skuzimo da idemo u istom smjeru ; da li je nepristojno da mu ponudim da mu ja poguram kolica ?
<jelly> pitaj jel nepristojno, ako kaze da nije, onda ponudi
<jelly> problem: solved
<BotaniCar> Bilo bi mi neugodno i pitati (vjerojatno na kraju bi), remo', mozda tko od vas zna 
<BotaniCar> *reko'
<jelly> to je tvoja neugodnost, nije njena/njegova
<BotaniCar> istina
<ivoks> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianocean/southafrica/10510455/Nelson-Mandela-memorial-interpreter-was-a-fake.html
<jelly> svasta
<jelly> what time is love?
<BotaniCar> - u-u
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfuKNUDs28g
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: The KLF - What Time Is Love? (Original Version) [AKA 1988 Pure Trance Original], Views: 227577, Rating: 98.436946%
<jelly> kak me bash sjebo, *\'* ne matchira samo datoteke sa apostrofom :-|
<jelly> tak mi i treba
<jelly> ... restore time
<BotaniCar> o0o0o
<jelly> jos sam napisao rm *\'*, pritisnuo tab da se expanda, pogledao, kliknuo enter, i tek onda skuzio da brise sve
<jelly> *"'"* isto, nije mi bash jasno
<jelly> restore gotov :-)
<jelly> niko nije nis vidio
<SilverSpace> lol prevodioc
<SilverSpace> mozda nije za gluhe nego za africko pleme :)
<CTCP2> lol, pazi ti ove zagrebacke pizdeke. dosla staroj kazna od 2.000 kn jer "nije javila ko je napravio prometni prekrsaj prosle godine" (jedan od buraza se krivo parkiro dok su bili u zgu, ak se ne varam). Al pazi smradove, nije da su poslali staroj kaznu od 200-300 kn tipa "niste nis javili pa pretpostavljamo da ste vi" neg oni nju kaznjavaju jer im ona nije odgovorila, i to je jos kaznjavaju s 2000 kn! koja bahatost i pohlepnost...
<CTCP2> "grad zagreb, gradski ured za prostorno uredjenje, jagiceva 31"
<tonil> digni to zrak
<tonil> anarhija!
<jelly> ol over bascar, er, jagiceva
<BotaniCar> kak vidim CPU temp u debiJanu ?
<BotaniCar> acpi -t mi ne vrati nikaj 
<BotaniCar> a ipmitoolsi mi daju neki blesavi error
<jelly> BotaniCar: amd ili intel?
<BotaniCar> jelly: prastari amd
<jelly> nebznala
<BotaniCar> IpakFala
<jelly> jostesamokadbimaladala
<weshmashian> "a sto neces da das kad znam da imas"
<BotaniCar> jelly, bilo je dost' puknut' "apt-get install lm-sensors",pa "sensors" 
<BotaniCar> Doduse, malo je cudno kak mi za dvojezgreni proc prijavljuje cetiri temperature :)
<jelly> svaki ima dvije?
<jelly> a nisi trebao sensors-detect?
<BotaniCar> *blush* , jesam
<BotaniCar> olrajt, sad dobijam tri nerealne i jednu ocito krivu temperaturu ! Korak naprijed :) 
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> ak je 64bitni, mozda samo mozes nalodati onaj k8temp modul
<jelly> ak je jako star, onda ne znam
<BotaniCar> 32bit
<BotaniCar> ~4 godine star, bum se snasao
<BotaniCar> ( imam zivin toplomjer u jednoj ruci, srafciger u drugoj, tipkam nosom 
<jelly> zar su oni proizvodili 32bit procesore cak u 2009
<jelly> mislim
<jelly> kaj je to, neki Atom-alike
<BotaniCar> nene, lagao sam, podrzava 64 bita
<jelly> modprobe k8temp pa vidi
<BotaniCar> vec je loadan, zavrtio sam opet "sensors" i dobio tri koliko-toliko prihvatljive temperature , jednu ocito krivu ( -125C) , jos samo da im da imena (sve su temp1/2/3/4)
<jelly> hm
<jelly> a ne znam, intelov coretemp se vidi i u sensors i negdje u /sys
<BotaniCar> Zbog održavanja na strani Globalnog Registra neće biti moguća sinkronizacija trgovačkih jedinica i trgovačkih partnera u periodu 14.12.2013 08h do 14.12.2013. 21h
<BotaniCar> ups
<BotaniCar> nda, u sys opce nemam folder koji bi morao imati :D vec sam izguglao malo prije nego sam tu pitao 
<BotaniCar> to bi trebalo biti negdje u  /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/
<jelly> ne znam, uvijek to zshom ls -ld /sys/**/coretemp
<jelly> ls -ld /sys/**/*coretemp*
<jelly> /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0
<BotaniCar> U "platform" imam samo: alarmtimer  hp-wmi  i8042  pcspkr  power  reg-dummy  serial8250  smsc47b397.2176  SP5100 TCO timer  uevent
<obruT> bome, mislim da znam di cu na docek... http://allevents.in/trogir/mladen-grdovi%C4%87-and-grupa-romantic-do%C4%8Dek-nove-godine-2014-medena-trogir/1416296345265166
<obruT> mislim da nema boljeg od Grdovica
 * BotaniCar ce s zadovoljstvom ostati doma
<ivoks> kaze frendica
<ivoks> da bi ovu pjesmu trebalo pustati na svakom granicnom prijelazu u hr
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9THwnQg-vEw
<datase> ivoks: Title: The Muppets Show Theme Song, Views: 1370866, Rating: 94.186992%
<jelly> ko je .hr gonzo
<SilverSpace> fino kad dodes iz setnje u topli stan 
<obruT> SilverSpace: najlijepse je kad si cijeli dan na skijanju il nekom zimskom usponu, dodjes doma, topli stan, vruci tus, peceni krumpir sa kiselim zeljem, a onda se zavuces ispod deke, upalis HTPC da gledas neki film, no dok se doticni zbuta, vec spavas...
<jelly> zimska idila
<SilverSpace> Notea 3 deset milijuna 
<SilverSpace> fino
<jelly> ko kaže da nema čaja
<SilverSpace> obruT: najdraze mi je bilo skijanje po noci na mjesecini nezaboravno i ludo
<SilverSpace> cetri km pjesice da bi napravili jedan spust
<SilverSpace> ludo kad to danas gledam 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma to je gust... to ces pamtit za razliku od ovih obicnih spusteva
<obruT> kad se fino popnes na planinu, namucis se ko jezuš, a onda dolje kroz kuloar, guštaš ko prase..
<obruT> a sve te aktivnosti na mjesecini.. ijao... ko da je dan :) dok ne uletis u sumu :)
<obruT> iako se i u sumi dosta dobro vidi... vise puta smo tako odradili zimske nocne uspone na sljeme bez lampi...
<SilverSpace> mjesecina na snijegu nesto najljepse 
<Mmike> jedva cekam snijeg!
 * obruT isto... da ga napadne u brdima 2 metra, onda da bude tjedan dana malo toplijeg vremena i da onda stisne zima do treceg mjeseca :)
<obruT> pardon, 3 metra bolje
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hokej hrt2
<SilverSpace> dve minute 2:0
<hrvojem> :)
<hrvojem> jos samo 58 minuta 
<SilverSpace> 2:1
<SilverSpace> bokte
<SilverSpace> 3:1 tri minute
<SilverSpace> 4:1
<SilverSpace> ludo 
<ivoks> kaj letang igra
<ivoks> i gol je zabio
<ivoks> a ja imam sastanak do 7 :/
<ivoks> pas mater...
<ivoks> imam godisnje, a na tri tekme sam bio
<ivoks> a dvije godisnje imam :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> And this is why, ladies and gentlemen, I love hockey so freaking much. 
 * obruT ga gleda samo uzivo... ovo na tv-u nije zabavno
<obruT> a sad bi mogo i doma, dosta posla :P
<SilverSpace> da nebo i zemlja razlika
<SilverSpace> 4:3
<ivoks> jebo sastanak
<ivoks> SilverSpace: koliko je sad?
<hrvojem> ivoks: 6:3
<ivoks> koja je trecina?
<hrvojem> 2.
<ivoks> vjerojatno zadnja
<ivoks> dok dodjem do leda... ma bit ce prekasno
<ivoks> idem doma
<hrvojem> jos 7 min do kraja druge
<hrvojem> tak da ako si brz mozda i stignes na 3. :)
<CTCP2> hehe, cool reklama: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtJx_pZjvzc
<datase> CTCP2: Title: British Airways - #lookup in Piccadilly Circus, Views: 1019442, Rating: 98.40504%
<CTCP2> http://tehnoklik.net.hr/vijesti/ovaj-interaktivni-plakat-pokazuje-na-zrakoplove-u-stvarnom-vremenu
<SilverSpace> 6:4
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/tko-zna-sto-je-nadrobio-prevoditelj-na-komemoraciji-nelsona-mandele-je-prevarant-/715999.aspx
<CTCP2> koji je ovo trol level xD
<StephenS> 0
<StephenS> ne moze biti bolji od mene
<StephenS> a`a
 * jelly-home je nacuo da StephenS spama aktivne korisnike #freenode kanala sa molbama da odu pomagati i na njegov kanal
<StephenS> nah samo jedan korisnik retard
<StephenS> kojeg sam trollao
<StephenS> :)
<jelly-home> ah.  Pišem.
<StephenS>  a od koga si to nacuo/
<jelly-home> heh heh heh
<CTCP2> morat cemo StephenSu nametnut moderiranje njegova ircanja
<CTCP2> mislim da je presao granice
<StephenS> hoces bitcoine ili neces?
<StephenS> o:)
<CTCP2> plati 1 BTC pa cemo sve zaboravit
<jelly-home> fairy nuff
<CTCP2> uplati na kanalov racun
<StephenS> kako ide racun
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: uf
<CTCP2> ne znam, moras pitat ownera
<StephenS> ko je owner
<CTCP2> ne znam ni to
<CTCP2> ja nis ne znam
<StephenS> I STA CEMO SAD?
<CTCP2> ja nis, ti si taj koji ima problem
<CTCP2> raspitaj se malo, potrudi se
<StephenS> nemam problem :)
<CTCP2> priznavanje problema je prvi korak prema rjesavanju problema
<StephenS> ej ajde mani me tih lame problema
<StephenS> nauci backtracking algorithm pa mi se javi
<CTCP2> ccc
<StephenS> or backpack ;]
<StephenS> oh wait ti ne bi znao ni strukturu da napravis :)
<CTCP2> bahati stav samo pogorsava sve
<StephenS> znam, but I like it!
<StephenS> CTCP2: zar ti nisi bio CTCP3
<CTCP2> imam shizofreni poremecaj licnosti
<jelly-home> nadjite se na pola puta, CTCP2.5
<StephenS> vidi ovog saljividzije
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: odu zivci 
<StephenS> meduzo jel si nekad bio u US?
<StephenS> jelly-home: ?
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: meni je ovo jedna od boljih tekmi ovve sezone (us onu protiv SKA i CSKA)
<SilverSpace> je mislim da nitko ne zeli medvescak u doigravanju
<StephenS> jel neko bio U USA I ZASTO?
<StephenS> ooooooooho kako je tako je, lazem te lako je bez tebe oko moje nije nikako, idi i ne placi jer bol je najjaci od tebe daleko u meni prejako
<Mmike> StephenS, ja, iz gusta, 2 puta :)
<budz0r> vecer
<budz0r> prodajem nexus 7 16gb wifi, stari model, pa ako nekoga zanima, ili zna nekoga kome treba :D
<Mmike> paru
<Mmike> te zasto ga prodajes
<tonil> vecer
<budz0r> pruzila se prilika za novi, pa reko da se ovoga prije rijesim
<jelly-home> budz0r: kolko para
<flyko> ima tko iskustva sa RAID poljem i shrink/grow?
<jelly-home> softverski ili hw raid
<flyko> softwerski, onaj mdadm
<jelly-home> ne bash
<flyko> ma uzeo server kod server4you.net
<flyko> a image za svaki os ima /boot, swap i ostatak kao veliku particiju
<flyko> a ja bi htio /home odvojeno
<jelly-home> ima li lvm ili ne?
<flyko> dakle cca 10ak GB za / a ostatak u /home
<flyko> sve je /dev/md[0-2]
<jelly-home> je li / drito na /dev/mdnesto, ili se koristi lvm?
<flyko> sec
<jelly-home> df /
<jelly-home> kad bi bio lvm, ne bi trebalo nista mijenjat s particijama i md raidovima
<flyko> ma isao sam prckat po particijama, pa je sad u reinstalu :)
<flyko> jer sam fulao disk geometry
<flyko> before:
<flyko>  Avail Dev Size : 3889762304 (1854.78 GiB 1991.56 GB)
<flyko>      Array Size : 3889761920 (1854.78 GiB 1991.56 GB)
<flyko>   Used Dev Size : 3889761920 (1854.78 GiB 1991.56 GB)
<flyko> after:
<flyko>  Avail Dev Size : 3890022400 (1854.91 GiB 1991.69 GB)
<flyko>      Array Size : 50331648 (24.00 GiB 25.77 GB)
<flyko>   Used Dev Size : 50331648 (24.00 GiB 25.77 GB)
<flyko> i vise nisam mogao assemblat array :)
<jelly-home> aha, metoda prvo sprckaj pa onda pitaj nesto sasvim nerelevantno
<flyko> hehe, ma nema podataka gore nikakvih
<flyko> pa reko da probam
<flyko> APP metoda
<flyko> :)
<jelly-home> ja obicno stavim dvije particije odn. dva md raida, jedan za /boot, jedan za LVM i u njemu sve ostalo
<jelly-home> (ukljucujuci swap)
<jelly-home> al posebno /boot pa swap pa sve ostalo bi isto islo
<flyko> sa cgdisk se vide 3 particije
<flyko> ajde reinstall zavrsi vise :)
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmzKhfq8ju4
<dprelec> istina je voda duboka - to su pravi liriksi
<dprelec> kaj god to značilo
<tonil> da polančec je to volio citirat
<tonil> al meni odlicna pjesma non the less
<tonil> skoro mi je zakon
<dprelec> po meni onda, ronioci najbolje znaju istinu jer u najdublju vodu idu :)
<tonil> :P
<hbogner> pozdrav
<tonil> zz
<tonil> dprelec, ima dosta jos misterija pod dubokom vodom
<tonil> :)
<dprelec> to će se možda otkriti u "sude mi pt.2" 
<dprelec> :)
<hbogner> da vas cujem amd ili intel? sta da kupujem, ja gledam nekako na intel
<tonil> FX 8350 :D
<tonil> nikad nisam imao intel pa nezznam
<tonil> al fx solidno odraduje posao i ima 8 jezgri
<SilverSpace> htc smece 
<tonil> slazem se imam htc desire i sad su se javili crne crte mrtvih pixela preko cijelog ekrana
<SilverSpace> njegov ui za kurac i jos ga ne mozes samo tako maknut tj promjeniti
<tonil> koji htc imas SilverSpace ?
<SilverSpace> sestra uzela desire 300 kod vipa
<obruT> SilverSpace: meni je obratno, meni se ui mijenja sam od sebe :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: hebga kod tebe je sve posebno
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> bas me nazivcirao taj htc... dodje update i nestane funkcionalnost da se preko usb kabela mounta kao device.. i nestane zauvijek i sluzbeno kazu da to vise nece na tom modelu biti podrzano
<obruT> onak, to mi je mobitel iz prahistorije mogao
<obruT> ja zbilja ne znam s tim novim mobitelima, kostaju pun kua, a nis ne valjaju... sva sreca pa nisam platio ovog svog jer bi naso koreanca koji ga je sklopio i natjero ga da ga pojede
<tonil> hm
<SilverSpace> obruT: treba na to staviti odmah cisti android rom i bok
<obruT> odnosno kineza, sta vec :)
<tonil> ja jos imam sony cyber shoot iz 2008 :)
<tonil> 2997*
<tonil> 2007*
<tonil> damm this keyboard
<obruT> SilverSpace: jebiga, ovo je sluzbeni, ubili bi me da idem tak nesto radit :)
<SilverSpace> to sam i ja imao
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol jos bolje dobijes drugi :P
<tonil> onda
<tonil> jel iko nabavlja nove konzole
<tonil> ps 4 il xboxone
<SilverSpace> ni slucajno
<StephenS> ne
<StephenS> mi se ne bavim igranjem igrica
<StephenS> mi ovde radimo ozbiljne stvari
<StephenS> jel cita ovde neko sekspira mozda?
<SilverSpace> kad se ne igramo
<StephenS> ubuntu.grad.hr is gay
<StephenS> jk
<SilverSpace> svi smo mi gay
<StephenS> NEIN
<StephenS> Im str8
<tonil> ?
<Mmike> StephenS, osh gay da ti ja pokazem?
<tonil> znam da je se na stare mogao stavit linux pa se pitam moze li se isto obavit sa novim ps4,tak da ga mogu iskoristi za rudarenje
<Mmike> http://www.gaymanflicks.com/
<Mmike> eto, brate
<StephenS> zaboravi na rudarenje
<Mmike> nas dragi prijatelj Eugen
<StephenS> idi u nadnicare woo woo
<StephenS> int[] rudarenje = new int[0];
<StephenS> YE THATS RIGHT ZERO
<dprelec1> tonil: a ulančati par raspberry pi igrački? 
<StephenS> ye
<StephenS> 24's
<StephenS> John Doe
<StephenS> all go
<StephenS> John Doe
<dprelec1> ovo je fora: http://learn.adafruit.com/piminer-raspberry-pi-bitcoin-miner/
<tonil> dprelec1, koliko Kh postizu?
<dprelec1> ne znam zapravo..
<tonil> odoh u krpe good night folks
<dprelec1> najt
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-12
<BotaniCar> zapravo se ne isplati rudariti na rasperijima, frajer je napravio analizu. 
<CTCP2> rudarit sta na rpi?
<BotaniCar> Nikal, zeljezo, *coine
<CTCP2> pa dje bi to rudarilo... xD
<CTCP2> ni desktop cpui nemaju svrhe
<CTCP2> a kamoli to cudo
<CTCP2> kaj je opce unutra
<CTCP2> "Overall real world performance is something like a 300MHz Pentium 2"
<BotaniCar> Ovo s desktopima bi moglo biti tema rasprave. Pitanje je samo da li placas struju. Primjerice, meni i5 2500 radi oko 50 kH/S , dedicirana graficka ( radeon 6670) mi radi oko 110 kH/s. 
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> Sad, ako imas 10 CPUa, a nemas troska energenata - daleko je od neisplativog.
<jelly-home> _neko_ placa struju
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ima vise od jednog scenarija gdje to nije istina. 
<BotaniCar> ( voda,vjetar, la la la)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: u stvarnom zivotu?  sad, ako ti taj neko dopusta da krades od njega, onda dobro
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: a gle, mi u firmi imamo nekakve solarne panee koji su sami sebe vec isplatili, sve dalje je surplus. Naravno da nije pouzdano kao ustek u HEP, ali je besplatna energija
<BotaniCar> Sad, da se danas primim toga doma, za 1-3 godine imam svu besplatnu stuju koja mi treba za miniranje
<jelly-home> taj surplus bi u normalnim uvjetima isao natrag u mrezu i HEP bi placao vama
<BotaniCar> ( ILI ELEKTRICNU PEKU ) !
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: negdje gdje stvari imaju smisla, da. U ovoj nasoj vukoje*ini mi se vise isplati kupiti baterije i trositi sto sam proizveo
<jelly-home> a baterije su isto besplatne?
<BotaniCar> Si vidio kaj su napravili frajerima s onim vjetrenjacama .. 
<CTCP2> hm, RPI nema RTC
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: zato sam rekao 1-3 godine, dok se sve otplati
<CTCP2> kaj se rucno postelava sat svaki put?
<jelly-home> stavis ga blizu nekog ntp servera
<BotaniCar> :)
<CTCP2> to je smotano xD
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : kaj ne treba malo vise godina da isplatis solarne
<CTCP2> like, 10 godina
<jelly-home> CTCP2: tako radi 90% dsl routera
<CTCP2> jelly-home : zaboli me za sat na na dsl ruteru :)
<jelly-home> zaboli mene za sat na rpiju...
<CTCP2> rpi je kompjukter
<CTCP2> on si nemre to dopustit
<jelly-home> isto kao router, ili televizija
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: ovisi koliko ih imas i kaj delas s strujom. Radili nam studiju da cijelu zgradu snabdjevamo kroz takve panele, ni u tom slucaju nije trebalo 10 let, more like 8. A doma si sigurno ne bi kupovao ploce nego bi sam radio kolektore
<CTCP2> zajeb je sto je vijek tih panela 10 i nes sitno godina
<jelly-home> CTCP2: to nije nista.  cubieboard nema ni MAC adresu po defaultu
<CTCP2> kolko tocno traju?
<CTCP2> taman ih isplatis i mos ih bacit u smece
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: pravo gledajuc, panele sam radis. Problem je u vecini slucajeva to kaj se moras bojati da bu te netko globil jer nemas atest
<jelly-home> RTC modul poskupljuje uređaj
<CTCP2> ak ti nakon 8-10 godina tek pocnes vracat ulozenu lovu, i mos dizat svega jos par godina, to je losa investicija
<CTCP2> postoje puno bolji nacini za ulozit lovu
<BotaniCar> O cem ti pricas :) ako se otplacuju 8 godina, a beres cisto 2, profit ti je i dalje 20% .. 
<BotaniCar> Naravno da postoje, ali ni ovaj nije _toliko_los.
<CTCP2> pa ocu rec da ti utuces lovu u nes kaj ti vrati lovu tek za 8 i vise godina
<CTCP2> vezo si lovu za nes od ceg ne zaradjujes
<CTCP2> mos tu lovu investirat u neki biznis od kojeg ces puno brze i puno vise imat dobiti
<BotaniCar> To mozes reci za svaku investiciju. Postoje kratko, srednje i dugorocna investiranja , svako ima smisla
<CTCP2> pa no
<CTCP2> svako gleda da ulaze u ono sto ce mu najbrze vratit ulog i donjet najveci profit
<CTCP2> s tog gledaista, solarni paneli su promasaj
<BotaniCar> To glediste je promasaj samo po sebi :) 
<CTCP2> ja svoju lovu vezem na 10 godina
<BotaniCar> Uspjeh preko noci traje 10 godina,stari moj :)
<CTCP2> tih 10 godina to je mrtav kapital
<CTCP2> u tih 10 godina na hrpi drugih biznisa mogo si tu lovu bar utrostrucit
<CTCP2> i sto je jos vaznije, mogo si tu lovu vrtit
<BotaniCar> Ti radis samo stvari koje kroz 30 dana kupuju mercedes od profita ? Ako ne, ovaj razgovor nema smisla
<CTCP2> naravno da ne
<drj_cro> ili izgubit :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: 25% kroz 10 godina je... (1.25 ^ 0.1 - 1)*100% = 2.26% godisnje, sto je manje od tipicne inflacije
<CTCP2> jelly-home upravo tako
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: brojevi su izvuceni iz prsta. Nema smisla na osnovu njih raditi racunicu. 
<jelly-home> dakle gubis novce vise nego da ih odmah trosis
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: da, ali iz tvojeg prsta
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: istina :)
<vileni> tko zna gdje mu je bio prst
<jelly-home> khm
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : nekakvo normalno vrijeme za vratit investiciju (cijelu il bar dobar dio) je 1-2-3 gdine (ovisno o biznisu, naravno)
 * BotaniCar je prao ruke prije iracanja
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: to niej istina. To je normalno vrijeme za srednjerocne investicije
<CTCP2> za dugorocne investicije smo mi male bebe
<CTCP2> to mogu oni koji imaju hrpu para
<BotaniCar> https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solarna_fotonaponska_energija # rok trajanja panela do 30 godina.
<CTCP2> hm, treba vidit kolko je to u reali
<CTCP2> svugdje sam vidio da pise 10-15 god
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: sad ti sve ovdje guras u svoju kategoriju , nemremo na bazi toga razgovarati :) Ja mozda sjedim na parama , a jelly sigurno :) 
<CTCP2> s tim da moras uzet jos nes u obzir
 * jelly-home sjedi na kreditu :-D
<CTCP2> tipa, ti danas platis panele 10.000 eura
<BotaniCar> Da, meteore moram uzeti u obzir ! 
<CTCP2> a za 5-6 godina isti ti aneli ce se prodavat za 1.000 eura
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: pred pol sata sam napisao da bi si doma radio panele
<CTCP2> tak da si popusio jos vise
<CTCP2> pa ok, al ni to te nece doc ne znam kolko jeftinije
<BotaniCar> Oce,oce
<CTCP2> kolko kosta materijal za kvadrat panela?
<BotaniCar> moze te ne kostati gotovo nista ( ako ih ides raditi od boca), naravno, takvi su slabije iskoristivi
<BotaniCar> velim, posteno receno, uvijek ti moze uletiti inspekcija ako se tako zajebavas i pitati za atest. 
<CTCP2> inace, iskoristivost energije iz solarnih panela je svega 10%, jel tak?
<BotaniCar> Onda si definitivno popusio. No, tehnicki, mozes profitirati brzo, bez nesto muke
<BotaniCar> imas nesto o iskoristivosti na wiki linku iznad
<CTCP2> bah, u te panele bi ulozio samo da zivim negdje bogu iza nogu
<CTCP2> ovak je super ideja, al u realnosti bolje ulozit pare u nes drugo
<CTCP2> brze vratis lovu i vise zaradis
<CTCP2> frend ulozio u jebeni kebab nekih 10 soma eura
<BotaniCar> Ili zgubis :) Ovo je ulaganje na kojem ne mozes izgubiti, stoga je i isplativost niska
<CTCP2> u manje od godinu dana vratio investirano i jos solidno zaradio
<Mmike> nije f1, nije ltc, nije hokej, nije rpi... :)
<jelly-home> i jos svaki dan jede kebab!
<CTCP2> xD
<BotaniCar> huh, ovo s kebabom je snazan argument *krulj*
<CTCP2> drugi frend uzeo pecenjarnicu
<CTCP2> okreno je u godinu dana 2-3x ulozeno
<CTCP2> otvorio je i drugu
<CTCP2> sad otvara trecu
<CTCP2> dobro, glupi primjeri, al kuzis kaj ocu rec
<CTCP2> na tavkim blesavim "biznisima" 100x ce okrenut te solarne panele
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> pih http://is.gd/mf7Qnh
<SilverSpace> sad i kamenje ide u viski 
<jelly-home> on the rocks
<SilverSpace> odmas se je BotaniCar_ onesvjestio :)
 * BotaniCar_ ne pada u nesvjest dok slusa Thompsona !
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar_> http://jebo.me/pas/1 #LTC-mining-risks
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP2> samo se ti sprdaj
<CTCP2> ali: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=14784.0
<SilverSpace> to pitaj ove nase rudare u kojoj su fazi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> Ma brijem da tu samo MmikeT i tonil rudare, drugi samo kalkuliraju i koketiraju s idejom :D
<CTCP2> mi rudari trebamo dobit beneficirani radni staz
<SilverSpace> kako poboljsati caj staviti 0.3 rakije i onda je to ok :)
<Mmike> ivoks, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx9zgZCMqXE
<Mmike> a i vi ostali majneri :)
<Mmike> 20ak minuta traje, al' objasni tocno sto se desava pri majnanju i zasto majnanje 'proizvodi' bitcoine/litecoine (i sve ostale coine, for that matter)
<Mmike> objasni sto je blockchain, sto je block, i sve uopce sto bi trebali znati :)
<BotaniCar_> TL,DW :)
<BotaniCar_> "you shouldn't trust anyone !"
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> objasni i kako to moze da funkceonese bez trusta
<Mmike> dovoljno je jasno/lagano da onaj koji ima minimalno znanje/razumjevanje o tome sto je funkcija per-se i sto je one-way-hash funkcija - moze skuziti
<Mmike> (ne trebas znati tocno kako sha256 radi - moras samo znati koji je to kufer)
<BotaniCar_> Ono sto mene zanima je zakaj nemrem koristiti svoj FINA certifikat za wallet :)
<Mmike> fascinira me tvoja mogucnost postavljanja fascinantno bulshitavih pitanja :)
<Mmike> igustin, jel' ti mosh mijenjati adrese na mejling listi hulkovoj?
<SilverSpace> eh 
<vileni> jao, lik drzi laptop sa i5 vec 9 mjeseci u ormaru
<vileni> i idem se pozaliti kolegi, zasto mi ne dobijemo takve, a on kaze da cu imati jos jedan takav na instalaciji uskoro
<vileni> isto 9 mjeseci u ormaru ceka
<SilverSpace> kaj to na dozrjevanju u ormaru
<vileni> pa neznam, mislim da je to obicaj ovdje
<SilverSpace> prsut 
<vileni> jedan profesor je imao qosmio od 13k instaliran
<vileni> i dodje nakon godinu dana sa pricom da ga nije uopce koristio i da mu je disk crkao
<SilverSpace> oce to oce 
<igustin> Mmike: mogu
<igustin> Mmike: a da li hoću, to je već drugo pitanje :P :D
<igustin> omg, ovakvi upiti se ne čuju svaki dan... "Mi možeš proširiti ekran na laptopu jer bih si instalirao AutoCAD?"
<Mmike> igustin, pa
<Mmike> igustin, mene cesto iznenadi kako si ti u biti rabijatan momak! :)
<igustin> Mmike: ne brini se, to samo prema nekima, ne prema svima :D
<SilverSpace> igustin: lol daj me nemoj 
<igustin> SilverSpace: ? misliš ono za acad? :)
<SilverSpace> da
<tonil> pozdrav
<igustin> SilverSpace: i znaš što je na kraju bilo? lik nije imao drajvere za grafičku i monitor, pa mu je slika bila na 2/3 širine ekrana
<igustin> SilverSpace: i eto, ja sam mu uspješno "proširio" ekran :))) :superpower:
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> hm
<tonil> sup
<igustin> Mmike: ok, što te muči s mailing listom?
<BotaniCar_> Idem juce van iz ureda i mantram si "fala dragi Bo(n)gek kaj je petek" ... o,kako sam se razocarao par minuta kasnije :)
<vileni> meni jos uvijek nije jasno kako malo radnih dana imam do godisnjeg
<BotaniCar_> iss, fakat, i ja :) 
 * tonil jos nije jasno kako nema posao
<BotaniCar_> Morao si satrat zajebanciju, jelda 
<dprelec> evo na moj-posao 11 poslova za linux
<igustin> dprelec: u stvarnosti je i puno više, samo se ne oglašavaju
<dprelec> igustin: kako onda nalaze nove ljude?
<igustin> word of mouth
<igustin> pitaju za preporuke
<igustin> u prosjeku me jednom tjedno netko pita ili nudi Linux job
<dprelec> tak sam i mislio. ja gledam na situaciju s tim poslovima samo preko objavljenih oglasa, pa mi se to sve čini nekako neaktivno
<BotaniCar_> Ukua, a ja desetljeca gubio na burzi i momposlu , a trebao sam msg spamati igustina ! :) 
<igustin> BotaniCar_: lol, nisam rekao da uvijek i uparim ponudu i potražnju :)
<igustin> najčešća prepreka su ili grad ili znanje
<BotaniCar_> igustin: jakako da si me mogao otpiliti/ne moci pomoci, kukam jer nisam nikad ni pitao ! :)
<igustin> pa tko traži takav job neka uči i bude spreman za preseljenje
<igustin> najčešće se traže sistemaši, a to je "malčice" drugačije iskustvo/znanje od isprobavanja 17+ desktop distri
<dprelec> lol
 * igustin znam da je nekima očito, ali ponavljanje je majka znanja
<dprelec> ja se držim jedne distre ko pijan plota već 12 godina
<igustin> rijetko tko pita za certifikate, već je više "da vidimo što znaš"
<igustin> dprelec: nije stvar u tome, nego dolaze ljudi sa "znanjem Linuxa" u smislu "instalirao sam Ubuntu, Fedoru, OpenSUSE, Arch..."
<dprelec> yup
<obruT> igustin: to je problem, da.... ekipa u CV ili na profile npr. na linkedinu stavlja "iskustvo sa linux administracijom", a instalirali utuntu, mozda slozili "lamp" i to je to..
<igustin> LAMP je već Level 2, čak i wizardom
<igustin> kad smo već kod toga, na novom webu HULK-a bit će sekcija ponuda/potražnja poslova (gratis)
<dprelec> to je cool
<jelly> igustin: zasto gratis?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<tonil> igustin, al cete mijenjat stranicu?
<MmikePoso> jel' ima nekvi alat koji bi slagao procese k'o top/iotop, al po prometu mrezom
<MmikePoso> nesto ala iftop, ali po procesima
<BotaniCar_> MmikePoso: nesto kao http://nethogs.sourceforge.net/ ? 
 * weshmashian loves the sound deadlines make as they rush past
<BotaniCar_> Deadline is when you had to do something or someone dies, and he died ? :) 
<BotaniCar_> I can't figure any lines there .. 
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar_: ne cini se lose :)
<MmikePoso> thnx!
<MmikePoso> ima jos jedna zgodna stvar: pssh
<BotaniCar_> kaj nije to abandoned ?
<jelly> MmikePoso: procesne strukture u kernelu ne prate mrezni promet pa bez patchiranja ne postoji jednostavan nacin da se to vidi
<MmikePoso> jelly: kak nethogs to radi onda?
<jelly> vjerojatno kao netstat odn. ss gleda koji proces je digao koji socket
<jelly> pojma nemam
<BotaniCar_> Mahic ! 
<jelly> tj: ako proces puca raw pakete a ne tcp ili udp, brijem da nethogs to ne vidi
<MmikePoso> pssh je govno :)
<jelly> pssh je zvuk koji radis kad nekog treba utisati
<vileni> obruT: sto bi bio minimum iskustva za linux administratora?
<MmikePoso> da zna razlikyu izmedju: "rsync /home/dir remote:/home" i "rsync /home/dir/ remot:/home"
<MmikePoso> da zna razlikyu izmedju: "rsync /home/dir remote:/home" i "rsync /home/dir/ remote:/home"
<MmikePoso> !
<vileni> wtf, sta nisu isti?
<vileni> :)
<vileni> fali ti neki / ?
 * jelly brije da MmikePoso ne zna razliku kad ga probude u tri ujutro
<vileni> aha, fali e na jednom
<vileni> tj, fali e na prvom, a drugi ima /
<BotaniCar_> !addquote  <jelly> pssh je zvuk koji radis kad nekog treba utisati
<vileni> :D
<jelly> vileni: ponasanje sa i bez / na kraju source patha je drugojacije
<vileni> jelly: to znam, samo me zbunio prvi primjer :)
<vileni> imam iskustva sa rsync, dalje? :)
<MmikePoso> jelly: ne da nezna razliku, nego svaki put spozna kad usere :)
<vileni> u principu, mora usrati dovoljno puta prije nego pocne to za pare raditi
 * jelly uvijek stavlja / i to uglavnom radi Ono Sto Hocu
<jelly> vileni: usrati besplatno nije fora
<BotaniCar_> Usrati o tudjem trosku is what it's all about
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: nisam ni znao da kayako ima T3 support, sad njih gnjavim :D
<jelly> kak zaskriptati nekoliko database dumpova sa passwordom u cmdlineu a da password ne ostane u historyju:
<BotaniCar_> jelly: smije skripta umjesto passworda pozvati sadrzaj onetimeurl sajta ?
<jelly> read CENZURA; for i in baza1 baza2 baza3; expdp system/$CENZURA parfile=$i.par; done
<jelly> moze al prekomplicirano
 * obruT koristi rsync bez / :)
<obruT> vileni: pa onak, da zna tko i kak inicijalizira daemone, da zna pogledat koji proces ima otvoren koji fajl, da zna pogledat sto slusa na kojem portu, potraceat pokoji proces i tak to..
<drj_cro> jelly: skripta;history -c :)
<jelly> drj_cro: a jel mogu obrisati samo zadnjih sat vremena ili zadnjih 10 linija
<drj_cro> vjerojatno moze, nisam probavao, al znam da mozes liniju br
<drj_cro> http://news-bar.hr/sport/video-kamerunci-tuku-svoje-igrace-da-ih-pripreme-za-hrvatsku/ :)
 * weshmashian koristi rsync as: backup data, rsync, restore backup, rsync with proper options
<vileni> ah, backup, danas sam se sjetio rijesiti jedan manje bitni stroj kojem nije radio 
<vileni> 715 dana vec
<jelly> trebao si pustiti jos 5 dana da bude okruglo
<vileni> i pobrisati neke koji vise ne postoje
<tonil> drj_cro, lol inace taj sam vidio prije dvi godine
<igustin> jelly: zašto ćemo gratis stavljati oglase za Linux poslove?
<jelly> igustin: da
<jelly> naplati svaki oglas 100kn, pa ce firme misliti da to nesto i vrijedi
<BotaniCar_> Bas razmisljam o psiholoskom aspektu i "ako je besplatno, ne vrijedi" :)
<igustin> jelly: zato da ih populariziramo, za sada radije tako
<jelly> mrmlj... komentari u storanim procedurama, na slovenskom
<jelly> kak da ja sad znam zasto se ta procedura nije skompajlirala
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1evPbnPFPs
<tonil> igustin, kad ce onda pasti novi web?
 * tonil se osjeca ignorirano od igustina 
<tonil> CTCP2, jes dobio novu grafu?
<igustin> lol, pa radim, ne mogu odmah odgovarati :P :)
<igustin> tonil: ne znam kad će novi web online
<tonil> ok
<OneKorea> Jel prodaje netko raspberryPi (ili nešto slično) još? Sjećam se da je bila priča o tome prije koji mjesec možda...
<igustin> polovni?
<OneKorea> yep
<igustin> nije li i novi dovoljno jeftin...?
<OneKorea> nije =)
<igustin> :S
<OneKorea> kupio bi i novi da nemoram naručivat online
<igustin> pa on onog HR uvoznika je bilo jeftinije nego nabavljati ga izvana
<OneKorea> http://www.nabava.net/search.php?tp=0&q=raspberry  huh?
<igustin> ne Conrad
<igustin> AltPro http://is.gd/e4TPlS
<OneKorea> Neznam za drugo, nabava.net mi je uvijek bila početna postaja za sav hardveraj..
<OneKorea> thx
<igustin> mislim da je većina ekipe nabavila upravo kod AltPro
<igustin> ne volim te agregatore nabave, jer imaju samo neke dobavljače
<obruT> neki preko altpro, drugi preko primotronica
<OneKorea> A ja uglavnom tržim na pcekspertu, kad bi mi baš trebalo nešto novo onda nabava.net
<OneKorea> može se fino sortirat po cijeni
<obruT> papci su poskupili nabijem ih lopovske
<SilverSpace> oporavio router 
<SilverSpace> kad se ne drzin onoga ne popravljaj nepokvareno
<igustin> obruT: vjerojatno usklađivanje cijena na području EU, kao i s drugim stvarima (npr. AutoDesk)
<obruT> igustin: pa to je ok obzirom da su nam i place uskladjene
<igustin> nema to veze s nama, to je pravilo vendora
<igustin> ista cijena svugdje u EU
<igustin> zato je AutoDesk poskupio preko 20%
<obruT> drago mi je da smo u EU
<igustin> neke druge stvari su povoljnije :)
<obruT> auti npr.
<igustin> ne možeš i prdnut i stisnut :P :D
<vileni> ne spominji mi aute
<vileni> 75% toga na njuskalu iz uvoza sad
<SilverSpace> prije je bilo 100%
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> ma nije :) nesto je manji prosjek bio
<vileni> brat i ja pratimo trziste vec 10 godina za odredjene aute
<obruT> preprodavaci sad jeftino uvezu, fino ga izglancaju, smanje kilometrazu (koju je ak je auto izvana malo teze provjerit) i uvale ti ga otraga
<obruT> vileni: za koje pratite ?
 * obruT kupuje auto pa onak...
<vileni> obruT: razno, primarno su "sporcki" ali sad unazad 2-3 godine sve vise obiteljskih ulazi u search :)
<vileni> najcesce do nekih 3500eur
<vileni> i to je ono, stavis raspon cijena, i pregledas 50 stranica (pederi nedaju vise) uz kavu
<vileni> i onda uz pomoc autodate, raznih car review sajtova, foruma, iskustava, profiltriras sta ima smisla kupiti, sta ne
<vileni> u principu, trebao sam se time baviti, vjerojatno bih vise zaradjivao
<BotaniCar_> Ovi indijjanci nisu normalni., Strgan mi mail que, i on mi kaze da napravim novi. Po-ludio sam :) Reko, kaj da napravim mail que koji vodi na suck.my.random@company.hr i to koristim na produkciji ..
<SilverSpace> http://www.litecoinminingcalculator.com/
<obruT> vileni: koliko uopce stare aute trazis ?
<SilverSpace> Kad skočite iz zrakoplova dobijete nekoliko minuta adrenalina. Kad igrate poker dobijete ga 12 sati u komadu.
<vileni> obruT: starost po godinama ili po modelima?
<vileni> u principu su vecinom ove koji bi bilo razumno kupiti oko 2000 prema novijem, oni koje bih htio kupiti oko '90-'95
<BotaniCar_> Super, indij(an)ci slozili svoje, i u procesu razjebali postfix .. ja bum se rasplakal
<hrvojem> BotaniCar_: kayako?
<BotaniCar_> hrvojem: da ..
<hrvojem> eh te instalacije su bile zabavne :)
<BotaniCar_> necem pricat kaj sam danas prolazio s njima, idem se doma s detetom igrat' 
<weshmashian> fallout 1, 2 i tactics fo' free - http://www.gog.com/promo/fallout_series_giveaway_winter_promo_2013
<Mmike> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3092
 * jelly se nada da je to rfc za Fallout
<dprelec> dakle, i tom foo-u se stalo na kraj :)
<Mmike> pahulja neslavno propala
<Mmike> :D
<hrvojem> Mmike: jesi ti slozio onaj ZFS zapodoma
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> jedno kaj nemres growat
<hrvojem> Mmike: jesi slozio neki (Z)RAID ili samo stavio zfs na par diskova
<Mmike> zpool
<Mmike> od 5 diskova
<hrvojem> Mmike: i to zbilja radi ok, ja mislim na tome bekap drzat :)
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> backups01/02 imaju to :)
<Mmike> iako se naisilone micu backupi
<Mmike> jedin bed je, velim, nema growanja
<hrvojem> da ali ovo nisu korisnicki podaci nego moji :P
<Mmike> sad bi ti jos jedan disk dodo - e ma nemoj
<hrvojem> ma dobro to mi nije problem, bitno mi je samo da ne krepava
<Mmike> ruku na srce, meni nit mdadm nije nikad krepo
<hrvojem> pa nije ni meni, ali ti i kre ste to poceli hvalit pa reko da probam
<Mmike> mene kre nagovorio na to
<Mmike> a trivijalno je jednostavno
<Mmike> probaj
<Mmike> znas sta je jos bed
<Mmike> svi ovi systemrescuecdovi imaju mdkurac u sebi
<Mmike> a zfs nemaju
<Mmike> pa bi to mozda mogo bit bed
<hrvojem> nije meni problem to slozit, ali ne da mi se spasavat podatke kad to krepa
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> ako krepa, oslo je :)
<hrvojem> pa da :/
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%20iz%202013-12-12%2020%3A38%3A58.png
<SilverSpace> router sa 12 MB rom jos kad mi se bude dalo slozit ram 
<tonil> weshmashian, getting 404 page is non existant error
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: koji je to ruter?
<weshmashian> tonil wut?
<tonil> na toj gog stranici
<weshmashian> onda odi na gog.com
<weshmashian> malo su im serveri u qrcu
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr703n
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: to ima samo jedan eth port, na cega spajas mygicu onda?
<CTCP2> onra278> pa dobro
<CTCP2> [13.12.12=20:51:30] <exh> tak se postaje leet :)
<CTCP2> [13.12.12=20:51:33] <+amonra278> kolko vas to ima
<CTCP2> [13.12.12=20:52:05] <exh> amonra278 kakva ti je to primitivna tovar-purger spreha?
<CTCP2> [13.12.12=20:52:18] <exh> koji si ti razred osnovne?
<CTCP2> [13.12.12=20:52:22] <exh> treci?
<CTCP2> [13.12.12=20:52:29] <+amonra2
<CTCP2> ups
 * CTCP2 hides
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: imam drugi http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr842nd
<hrvojem> ah :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj mali mi je ta zajebanciju i za 3G
<ivoks> ima netko da zeli biti konzultant?
<ivoks> letjeti po svijetu, raditi s najvecim firmama na svijetu?
<hrvojem> ivoks: trazis zamjenu :)
<ivoks> ne, trazim nekoga za #croatia na irc serveru firme :)
<hrvojem> haha
<Mmike> ivoks, gdje treba predati bubreg? :)
<ivoks> ne treba predati
<ivoks> fakat nam treba ljudi
<weshmashian> i dodatno: gdje treba predati drugi Mmikeov bubreg? :)
<ivoks> trebaju nam konzultanti, support, razvoj, sve
<weshmashian> Mmike: jesi se igro s muppetom?
<Mmike> weshmashian, ne bas jos :/ cim opeglam! :)
<Mmike> btw, jel' vi peglate?
<Mmike> jesam te pito to vec?
<weshmashian> lol
<weshmashian> jesi, ne peglamo 5-6 godina
<weshmashian> a mali ima 3 godine, go figure :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tak cemo i mi 
<Mmike> s godinu dana prestat
<Mmike> moramo
<weshmashian> i dalje ne vidim zakaj bi i sad morali, al' ok
<weshmashian> odjebem doma :)
<ivoks> idem doma spavat
 * Mmike vec je doma :)
<ivoks> jebiga, ja nisam :)
<ivoks> al cu skoro
<ivoks> a onda u 5 opet u ured
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> a/s/l pitanja dobijam na ircu
<Mmike> pa sta je to
<CTCP2> nostalgija xD
<Mmike> http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/12/11/173213/openssh-has-a-new-cipher-chacha20-poly1305-from-dj-bernstein
<tonil> CTCP2, lol sa kojeg je kanala taj chatlog sa amonra
<CTCP2> tonil : s BalkanElite torrent trackera :)
<CTCP2> slucajno stisno pejst
<tonil> lol
<CTCP2> xd
<tonil> inace kakav je traker bio sam jedno kratko vrijeme na thr-u al nisam nasa nista zanimljivo trazim vecinom domace it casopise
<tonil> cim nabavim elektricnu radim cover ove pisme zakon je http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzj3qsGLeRI
<dprelec> koja električna je u pitanju?
<tonil> http://www.schecterguitars.com/Products/Guitar/Synyster-Gates-Standard.aspx al nisam jos siguran
<dprelec> hehe, ja imam isto neki Å¡ekter
<dprelec> ova cool izgleda
<tonil> Å¡to mislis o Marshall i Peavey?
<dprelec> ovak, amaterski, meni su oba cool
<tonil> btw cudi me kako kina vec do sada nije osvojila cijeli svijet sa ovakvom vojskom http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP33K72nmDo
<dprelec> s tim će nastupit kad sva ekonomija propadne
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-13
<SilverSpace> petak 13
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar_> Jutro ! 
<drj_cro> jutro
<CTCP2> ove picke iz FINE traze 65 kn za uklanjanje ovrhe s racuna. nevjerojatno koje su to gulikoze
<Mmike> CTCP2, ae :)
<Mmike> CTCP2, ja 2 tjedna k'o debil cekam
<Mmike> jos sam OSOBNO nosio papire iz porezne u finu da se makne blokada
<Mmike> i nakon 2 tjedna zovem i veli mi zena na telefon da nemre dat info al' da je 95% sigurna da nisam platio 55 kuna
<Mmike> meni je 55 bilo
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak to odredjuju
<CTCP2> lol
<Mmike> i kao da samo na racun stavim 55 kuna
<Mmike> i ja stavio
<Mmike> i sutra dan - nema blokade
<Mmike> (al' je onda dosla slijedeca u nizu - bancina blokada)
<CTCP2> da, isto to kod mene
<Mmike> (a da vidis veselja kad su me zvali iz banke i rekli da mi moraju blokirat racun - reko, ne moze, vec je fina blokirala - kako, veli sluzbenica... pa sto cu ja sad napisati?) :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> ma nabijem ih ja na racku
<CTCP2> nisam mogo ni zatvorit racun
<CTCP2> sad fino platim i zatvaram sve racune
<CTCP2> i fuck off xD
<CTCP2> meni su se sjetili za neki dugo od prije 10 godina
<CTCP2> s 500 kn digli na skoro 10.000 kn
<Mmike> AHA!
<Mmike> VRATILO MI PARU!
<Mmike> 18k kuna sjelo na racun :)
<Mmike> Doduse, jos moraju kamatu vratiti, ali fino, fino :)
<CTCP2> oklen ti vratili?
<vileni> mozes sad jos 280x kupiti
<CTCP2> ^_^
<CTCP2> nek stane u red xD
<CTCP2> ja sam rezerviro sve xD
<Mmike> vileni, da ima, kupio bih
<Mmike> al' sad sam igro bugovu nagradnjacu
<Mmike> 7990 je unutra :)
<Mmike> to ide van, gtx580 unutra, a 7990 u mintalicu :)
<Mmike> CTCP2, a krivo porezna zabrijala pred 3 godine, pa sam se natezo, pa ovo pa ono
<Mmike> i sad vratili
<CTCP2> samo 3 god
<tonil> Mmike, i ja sam igra nadam se da cu dobiti sretno i tebi
<BotaniCar> de link, ocu i ja igrat' :D
<Mmike> tonil, kol'ko si bugova kupio? :)
<tonil> lol zar sumnjas u mene samo 1
<tonil> puno mi je i to bilo :)
<tonil> stvarno drze preveliku cjenu s obzirom da ga nisam ni procitao vec samo prolistao
<BotaniCar> kaj moram kupiti bug da dobijem nagradu ? 
<BotaniCar> pfft
<Mmike> ja sam ga prelistao
<Mmike> unutra nema nist
<Mmike> al' ono - nema nist
<dprelec> bug je ko oglasnik, samo ljepše isprintan :)
 * obruT bi volio popricati sa autorom PHP regex modula
<obruT> jel se kuzi tko u PHP regexe ?
<obruT> ravilov !
<dprelec> ja znam samo perl-kompatibilne
<BotaniCar> obruT: nasao sam ti sliku na webu : http://blog.oninoz.com/grouchy.jpg
<obruT> mogo bi ovo isprobati u perlu...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj je poplavio
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Ma mrgud je, sa svima bi "popricao" :)
<obruT> pa ono, imam regexp koji se u pythonu i javi ponasa "as expected", a PHP se pravi blesav
<BotaniCar> php je drek. 
<obruT> je, drek je
<BotaniCar> kao cjelina, i kao komponente
<BotaniCar> brijem da ne bi imao pola mjesecnog posla da su mi svi webovi cherani necim drugim , samo je pitanje koliko je to nesto drugo drek :D
<BotaniCar> majko mila, zvucim kao mmike
<weshmashian> :))))
<Mmike> odrastas
<Mmike> lijepo :)
<SilverSpace> :)))
<Mmike> obruT, pa, kaj ne koristi php perlov regex engine?
<Mmike> meni najdrazi u phpu preg_replace :)
<Mmike> i code injection kroz isti :)
<weshmashian> ne odrasta, postaje grumpy :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, a, koja tocno je razlika? :)
<weshmashian> a i to kaj velis...
<BotaniCar> nda :( nemrem se ni nasaliti na tu shalu :( 
<BotaniCar> imam 3 ipo LTCa :) 
<BotaniCar> Bilo bi i za burek 
<obruT> kvragu i u perlu radi as expected
<obruT> dakle PHP je neupotrebljivo smece
<BotaniCar> aka drek ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, vec imas 3?!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa kol'ko ti radi karta?
<BotaniCar> Pda, 0,33 dnevno
<Mmike> pa jako fino
<Mmike> meni radi 0.25
<ivoks> obruT: je
<Mmike> obruT, :) nisi li ti davno pisao maintenance skripte u phpu? :)
<BotaniCar> uzmi u obzir da jos jedna kartica dodaje 100kHs dnevno ( ta dela na poslu)
<Mmike> http://howtodoinjava.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/when-i-upload-a-code-without-tests-and-it-works-as-expected.gif?w=750
<Mmike> tak sam ja sad :)
<obruT> Mmike: apsolutno nikad... u PHP-u samo web, skripte perl/python
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tak se i ja (nekad) sramim visual basica 1.0 :)
<Mmike> tobijam targetirani spam
<Mmike> "You CAN be thin again!"
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj i ti rudaris 
<SilverSpace> ja radim u rudniku moj zivot nije lak
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: plemenite metale za izradu kovanica :)
<ivoks> ima netko safari ovdje?
<BotaniCar> sec, mislim da sam imao za test .. 
<BotaniCar> nemam, sorry
<ivoks> a exploder?
<BotaniCar> exploder imam :) 11icu
<ivoks> BotaniCar: aj odi na http://162.213.34.82/horizon
<ivoks> BotaniCar: login je admin ; admin
<BotaniCar> nutra sam
<ivoks> i sve je ok?
<ivoks> ok, thanks !
<BotaniCar> iscrtala su mi se dva panea , lijevi (manji) se sastoji od dvije kolone, stavke u kolonama mi se odazivaju na klik, doduse pokazuju sve "0" 
<ivoks> da, ok je
<ivoks> ne rusi se
<ivoks> i sad nemres nis
<BotaniCar> prilicno se brzo renda sve :) Ce tak i moj stack izgledati jednom kad cu ga imati ? :D
<ivoks> to je samo interface
<ivoks> proof of concept konzola
<BotaniCar> mlogo lep PoC
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EI_JwZpS2A
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Milan Lucic vs Luke Gazdic Dec 12, 2013, Views: 18740, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> srbin i hrvat
<BotaniCar> Jedna za SilverSpacea https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2urSscpoUI 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: TS Garavi - Teške boje, Views: 14477, Rating: 95.555554%
 * BotaniCar razbije casuu
 * weshmashian ima plasticnu
<BotaniCar> Razbi' nekaj drugo, bitno da popijes nekaj prethodno :D
<weshmashian> imamo dve gajbe pive u uredu
<weshmashian> does that count?
<BotaniCar> Iha ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: thx :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: yes, you cunt ! :) 
<weshmashian> hehe
<weshmashian> count cunt :)
<BotaniCar> Duke Cunt :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: ja imaam cetri gajbe hebiga al su prazne 
<BotaniCar> - Tata, šta bi htio da ti kupim za rođendan?
<BotaniCar> - Ništa, sine, nemam para! - odgovori otac.
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: e vidis, ove su pune :)
<SilverSpace> hebes tebe kaj ih cuvas :)
<SilverSpace> odoh moram u konzum
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> Hu-ha, veli shefica da cu ove godine bozicnicu dobiti na racun, a ne na ruke .. 
<BotaniCar> opet peru lovu prek mene 
<Mmike> dve gajbe pive?
<Mmike> a ja sam doma?!
<Mmike> koji kufer?
<BotaniCar> zato i imaju, kaj ti nisi u uredu
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> true
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa shifty ide ca, uzeo sinoc pivuljage
<BotaniCar> tko god da je, cini se kao ljudina :) Kupiti dve gajbe ljudima od kojih se zelis maknuti je .. vise nego bi ja napravio :D
<weshmashian> :D
<tonil> BotaniCar, 3 vec a ja mineam tri tjedna i imam 0.098,ovo je jebeno neisplativo na sadasnjoj konfi
<tonil> ma
<BotaniCar> tonil: omoguci mi udaljeni pristup popodne pa cu ti pogledati konfiguraciju ako zelis
<BotaniCar> Naravno, neces mi zamjeriti ako tijekom pregleda promijenim pool i username kojikoristis :D
<tonil> BotaniCar, koju grafu koristis?
<BotaniCar> R9290 i 6670
<Mmike> 6670 samo 100 radi?
<BotaniCar> 100-120, nije mi to samo :) To mi je za struju platiti ! :)
<vileni> ajmo, tko prvi do 10LTC-a placa pivu
<BotaniCar> Ziher :) Nisam u ovo usao da muktarose pretvorim u alkoholicare, nego da se obogatim na brzinu ! 
<vileni> znaci ti si najblizi
<vileni> :)
<BotaniCar> :) U stvari mislim da je mmike :)
<BotaniCar> No, bojim se da bi ga do 10og mogao prestici :D
<BotaniCar> Najbolje da ja to sve prodam i ne brinem oko piva :D
<BotaniCar> Kaj velite da probam frknuti graficku za 4kilokune, sad dok hype traje ?:D
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi6Ddd6eRqM&list=UU-716wgP94vhil91RVJwaIQ   # vu vu vu 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Very Super Famous (Jon Lajoie), Views: 6020385, Rating: 97.28248%
<BotaniCar> "Ocama Bin Semen - the va*inal terrorist" :) 
<CTCP2> 4k je previse
<CTCP2> 2,5 k je best buy
<BotaniCar> Je, za newegg ( bez garancije) 
<CTCP2> ne, tolko kod nas kosta 280X
<CTCP2> sve ostale su ti ili debelo precijenjene
<BotaniCar> Ja ne bi prodavao 280ku 
<CTCP2> ili preslabe
<BotaniCar> je je, to sad kazes, a ne bi me cudilo da se javis da bi ju prvi kupio da idem prodavati ispod cijene , bezibre, zvat cu decu :_)
<CTCP2> aaa, kazes da prodas
<CTCP2> mislio sam da velis da bi mogo uzet xD
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bas-nije-imao-srece-ugrizla-ga-crna-zmija-za-penis-u-javnom-toaletu/1146666/
<BotaniCar> :) Da i uzimam, uzeo bi 290ku opet, brijem da ce podemoniti kad driveri izadju iz bete 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel te malo sad strah ic na wc
<BotaniCar> Iruda ti,SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNgCDCnKx1Q#t=20
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: chemtrail skum-rainbow wingsprayer shuts off trail~blatant capture~trollbait!~[25/7/2013,suffolk]., Views: 10576, Rating: 94.947366%
<BotaniCar> iMA TKO 120MM HLADILO VISKA (AKTIVNI DIO) ? 
<BotaniCar> Iha, i caps-a-lot 
<SilverSpace> kaj slazes 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqfj4U9LDMw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: How to make a Raspberry Pi Bitcoin Mining Rig, Views: 37838, Rating: 97.372264%
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar> Hladim ovu sumanuto vrucu graficku :) Odnosno, treba mi jaci upuh u kuciste, da mogu dalje shibati vruci zrak (grijem pol stana s kompom od kad rudarim)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> prije kad sam imao "pravo" racunalo u sobi nikad po zimi nisam grijao sobu
<SilverSpace> sa ovim atomom ne mogu ni ruke zagrijati
<BotaniCar> Ja se ne salim kad kazem da mi komp grije pola kuce. Sjebao mi je grijanje u jednom trenutku ( bio je ispod termostata, upalim grijanje, stavim malog spavati, odem ga obici za pol sata a kod njega ledeno) :)
<SilverSpace> eto i na Rpi mogu rudariti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Je, ali ti ni struju ne pokrije, vec sam istrazio :)
<tonil> http://hugelolcdn.com/i/221755.gif
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B00F7CWKYU/ref=cm_cr_dp_cust_img_see_all_img0
<BotaniCar> Nda, a za te usb stickove mi kalkulacija kaze da se isplate za 500 dana :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nakon sto se uracuna porast tezine?
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne, odnosno, ako se pomolis onom gore da krivulja rasta tezine nece biti sve strmija nego jednaka
<jelly> jednaka?  Ne, racunaj eksponencijalni porast
<BotaniCar> Onda se isplate .. well, nikad 
<jelly> osim prodavacu hardvera
<BotaniCar> $vendor always wins
<BotaniCar> Nego, jelly, si se domislio kako sprijeciti onu antenu da te sprica kroz prozor dok spavas ? 
<jelly> ne jos
<BotaniCar> Brijem da mrezica na prozoru ne bi nikaj pomogla, rekli su mi da metalizirana/polarizirana stakla nish ne pomazu 
 * obruT je napravio poplon od folije od cipsa
<jelly> stavit cu krevet za prvu ruku uz suprotni zid
<obruT> malo mrvi, al stiti od zracenja
<BotaniCar> Nekak mi se to cini najoptimalnijim :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ne ogladnis od zaostalih mirisa dok se vrtis u krevetu ? :D
<obruT> pa onak, nekad se budim lizuci vrecicu, ali rijetko :)
<BotaniCar> (y)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i onda se pita od kud ga giht hebe 
<SilverSpace> pa od masnoce cipsa 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> bome, ne jedem cips vec neko vrijeme
<obruT> jako me zanima od cega me ovaj zadnji put copilo
<SilverSpace> eto mene zanima od kud lakat boli 
<SilverSpace> mozda od ovog caja kaj sam poceo piti
<obruT> pa ti stalno zderes neke sarme i mesinu :) ja nisam meso jeo od uskrsa
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> postao sam fakat faking vegeterijanac zbog tog sranja, presto pit, cak i kolu
<obruT> kad malo bolje razmislim, rjeđe me hvatalo dok sam pio i zdero :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> srednje ime mi je nekad bilo "karlovacka", a pivu nisam okusio vec par godina
<BotaniCar> obruT: tvoja starost ne utjece na giht ( kaj si stariji, to je gore) ?
<obruT> ima i to utjecaja... meni je preslo na kronicni ocito, a to je sjebano
<SilverSpace> fakat ludaka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha8wt56Rn6U
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: 4 GH/s Raspberry PI Bitcoin Miner - PiMiner, Views: 10956, Rating: 95.555554%
<SilverSpace> kaj sve ljudi ne rade 
<SilverSpace> rudnik http://minepeon.com/images/3/3d/Rig-ct1aic.jpg
<vileni> samo sto tu ne minea rpi nego block errupteri
<SilverSpace> vileni: da znam zajebavam se 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> ali nisu losi ni oni, samo neznam koliko je to efikasno
<BotaniCar> vu-hu , 8kilomailova u delivery queu :)
<SilverSpace> drema mi se za sve je kriva setnja
<jelly> BotaniCar: dok nije 100k nije party
<BotaniCar> jelly: moram promijeniti firmu da mi daju dohvat serveru s tolikim truputom, mi smo mali :)
<BotaniCar> Prognoziram da bi mi se ovaj server s 100kilomailova u kjuu - rastopio :) 
<jelly> ma ne bi
<ravilov> obruT, sta te muci sa PHP regex?
<jelly> BotaniCar: vec uz raid s baterijom to ide sasma ok
<obruT> ravilov: sjeban je modul i cudno se ponasa :P
<ravilov> koji? ereg ili preg?
<obruT> preg
<obruT> koji koristim vec godinama u n aplikacija
<ravilov> daj primjer sta ne stima
<obruT> ravilov: moras to doci vidjet :)
<ravilov> lol
<obruT> bio kolega i nije ni sam vjerovao :)
<ravilov> a ne znam sto da ti kazem :p
 * jelly vjeruje, jer... php
<ravilov> jelly is a believer
<BotaniCar> because php you ! 
<obruT> uglavnom imam jednu skriptu s hardkodiranim regexpom i hardkodiranim stringom kojeg matcham i ovaj vrati true ili false ovisno o tome da li je peti bit na lokaciji 0x456452 postavljen na 0 ili 1 :P
<ravilov> sigurno ima neko razumno objasnjenje :p
<obruT> ovo s lokacijom sam izmislio ali ono... valjda ovisi o petom plimnom valu na antartici
<ravilov> recimo memory leak
<jelly> obruT: a taj bit nema veze sa stringom niti sa regexpom?
<jelly> koji lik
<obruT> jelly: nema veze, to sam izmislio :)
<ravilov> obruT, jel matchas binarne stringove?
<obruT> nope, cisti string
<ravilov> zanimljivo
 * ravilov has never come across this
<jelly> reproducibilni primjer or it didn't happen
<jelly> obruT: a na drugoj masini?
<ravilov> jelly is not a believer anymore
<obruT> jelly: kod mene se reproducira, na drugoj masini nisam isao klikat toliko puta
<ravilov> nadji nekog drona da klika na drugoj masini
<obruT> mogo bi
<obruT> mogo bi napravit skriptu :P
<obruT> u php-u :P
<ravilov> ajde, kreni
 * obruT trci
<ravilov> i stize nikuda :p
<tonil> lol
<ravilov> jao samsunze, sto moras biti toliko kompliciran
<ravilov> umjesto normalnih standardnih ZIPova ko sav ostali svijet, koriste neki proprietary QMG format
<ravilov> da bi njega otvorio, moras imat neki samsung theme designer od 200 MB jer radi teme za sve samsunge od Isusa naovamo
<ravilov> a samo zelim ubiti iritantni bootup sound
<tonil> hm crashali mi se driveri od atia , jos ce mi i kartica riknut bolje da ovo rudarenje prekinem na vrijeme
<BotaniCar> istina, kad meni neces platiti 0,1LTC da ti ja rimoutli to slozim :D
<tonil> BotaniCar, upravo dobih blue screen of death to je to ne rudarim vise,ionako nisam postigao nikakav rezulatat za 3 tjedna rudarenja
<BotaniCar> ja ne kuzim ljude koji nesto ne mogu osposobiti,ali ne daju ni drugima da im to naprave :) 'el si i auto sam slazes kad krepa nekaj ? Perilicu za sudje isto ? 
<weshmashian> ma treba sve bacit cim se pokvari :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<tonil> sto? a sto ti mozes popraviti tu? kad je sve namjesteno BotaniCar :/
<BotaniCar> Treba sve baciti _prije_ nego se strga :D
<weshmashian> jebote, kolko pricate o tim minerima malo fali da i ja krenem :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kaj te kosta krenuti, dok god zaradis vise nego struje potrosis .. 
<BotaniCar> tonil: da ti je sve slozeno kak treba ne bi BSODao 
<weshmashian> pa ono, ne namjeravam stroj ostavljat 24/7 upaljen
<weshmashian> mozda mi se jos najvise isplati na lapu to vrtit :)
<weshmashian> jerbo tak i tak nemam velika ocekivanja
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: to tako zboris dok ti se oci ludjacki ne zacakle, ruke ne pocnu drhtati, i ne skuzis da pratis tecaj *coina vise nego dijete - nisi navucen :D
<weshmashian> to i nemam namjeru :)
<weshmashian> slicno sam u EVE-u radil, tak da ono
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> :D Igral si taj drek ? To je gore od rudaenja :D
<weshmashian> igral, presto, igral, presto i sad opet razmisljam da se navucem :)
<BotaniCar> slaba je to ovisnost ako ti dozvoljava da svjesno razmisljas :)
<weshmashian> pa onak, ne daje mi se $15/mo bezveze, radje si kupim nesce pametnije za tu lovu :)
<BotaniCar> [figurice]
<weshmashian> a sad bi stel probat jer napokon imam neku normalnu grafulju
<BotaniCar> Nadam se da ovdje nitko nije politicki korektan : https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1471093_684296388267412_1187010429_n.jpg
<weshmashian> lol
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/sapphire-toxic-r9-280x-oglas-10051037
<CTCP2> hahaha
<CTCP2> samo 4 soma
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/ati-saphire-dual-x-r9-280x-oc-edition-oglas-10052061
<obruT> CTCP2: prodam ti ja graficku za 100 kuna, evo imam jednu na stolu tu na poslu
<CTCP2> a i ovaj je zino, samo 3400
 * CTCP2 slaps obruT around a bit with a large superpenguin
<obruT> sve ima, ima i kompozitni ulaz i izlaz i svideo izlaz
<CTCP2> obruT : ne primam nista ispod R9 280X xD
<CTCP2> niti iznad xD
<CTCP2> u obzir dolazi jos samo 7950 xD
<obruT> ova kartica je Bijes !
<obruT> ta pojede i R9 i 7950
<CTCP2> meni ne treba Bijes, meni treba Rudarka xD
<CTCP2> Anka Rudarka xD
<obruT> iako je ova malo i gay
<obruT> voli kazalista i tak to
<obruT> tamo di pravi muskarci ne zalazu
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: tebi treba Alija Sirotanović
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> ovaj za 3400
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/ati-saphire-dual-x-r9-280x-oc-edition-oglas-10052061
<CTCP2> rodaje i BTCe
<CTCP2> kuzi se u rudarenje
<CTCP2> lik bi malo zaradio na preprodaji grafickih
<CTCP2> sad kad je nestasice
<SilverSpace> to je vec trosena kartica :)
<CTCP2> hm, zake mi njuskalo ima 2 totalno razl. dizajna u 2 raz. browsera
<CTCP2> u kromu sve po starom, u O i FFu neki novi debilni dizajn
<CTCP2> u IEu isto govno dizjan
<CTCP2> valjd su se i oni poceli furat na one metro gadarije
<CTCP2> ovo odvratno zgleda
<CTCP2> totalno bez ukusa
<CTCP2> + natrpani google oglasi na sve strane
<CTCP2> ajme kakav ocaj
<CTCP2> ste vidli?
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/informatika
<CTCP2> ovo zgleda koda je neko u MS Excelu 2020 radio
<CTCP2> i Wordu
<CTCP2> ja da sam vlasnik, sad bi im podijelio kolektivni otkat
<CTCP2> z*
<CTCP2> ovo je sad ocaj na razini www.oglasnik.hr
<SilverSpace> nabavio sam hp kuciste neko srednje velicine a tesko ko sam vrag
<SilverSpace> https://hr.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Specijalni_rat_protiv_Hrvatske_1995._-_2012.&oldid=4225836
<CTCP2> da, bas vidio :D
<CTCP2> bolesni pacijenti :D
<CTCP2> Sudionici kroatofobnog specijalnog rata protiv svetog nebeskog hrvatskoga naroda
<CTCP2> Ivo Josipoviæ - Srbin švapskog izgleda, preziratelj svega hrvatskoga, katolièkoga i latiniènoga
<CTCP2> Zoran Milanoviæ - pseudohrvatski izdajnik krvavih oèiju
<CTCP2> Milanka Opaèiæ - bešæutna srpska ambasadorica i ortakinja kasapina Milanoviæa
<CTCP2> .. :D
<CTCP2> MmikeT_ koju ono tocno r9 280x imas?
<Guest27771> glupi znc
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/google-mu-dovrsio-recenicu-a-vlada-unistila-zivot-trazi-naknadu-od-60-milijuna-dolara/716406.aspx
<CTCP2> :))))
<jelly-home> ima pravo
<SilverSpace> hokej
<CTCP2> hehe, mogu rec da je ovaj ADM jedini kaj nes vrijedi
<CTCP2> --------------------
<CTCP2> Poštovani,
<CTCP2> Došlo Vam je
<CTCP2> 3 kom Dual-X - 2205 kn
<CTCP2> 5 kom Vapor-X - 2450 kn
<CTCP2> Èekaju vas kartice, stavljene su sa strane
<CTCP2> Danko Dolinar
<CTCP2> ovi drugi ne da nisu nabavili nis, neg vecina nije ni odgovorila na mailove
<obruT> stara narodna kaze: "nikad ne pitaj kolegu da li je u nekom jeziku pass by reference ili value"
<obruT> krivo ce ti rec :P
<drj_cro_> nego na kojem poolu rudarite?
<jelly-home> obruT: ak jezik ista valja, oboje :-)
<SilverSpace> ak je suseni na dimu onda je ok 
<jelly-home> mmm
<jelly-home> cak i meni vegetarijancu zsuseni jezik zvuci dobro
<jelly-home> CTCP2: oces susiti kakvo meso ili sir na auspuhu od tih kartica
<CTCP2> jelly-home : tjerat miseve po tavanu xD
<OneKorea> CTCP2, naso sam te na jos jednom irc serveru upravo :]
 * CTCP2 slaps OneKorea around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> stalkeru xD
<OneKorea> slucajno
<OneKorea> BCnet ^^
<StephenS> nema pametnija posla
<CTCP2> xD
<OneKorea> btw. tracker ce se mozda ugasit, neznam jesi citao newse
<CTCP2> nemoj zezat, zas
<OneKorea> owner nestao
<CTCP2> :/
<CTCP2> prvo bitgamer
<CTCP2> pa underground gamer
<OneKorea> da
<CTCP2> sad i BC
<OneKorea> sve pratis =)
<CTCP2> xD
<OneKorea> Bas gledam koje rijetke stvari da skinem jos dok mogu
<OneKorea> Inace sam kolekcionar linux igri =)
<OneKorea> BCG je dobar izvor, bit ce stvarno steta ako se ugasi
<CTCP2> BG i UG su mi bili bolji
<OneKorea> BG nisam bio member, UG jesam. Tamo sam i uploadao par svojih linux stvari
<CTCP2> tamo su bili puno bolji packovi i kolekcije
<OneKorea> najbolji torrent descriptioni isto
<CTCP2> detaljni opisivi i screenshotovi itd
<CTCP2> da
<OneKorea> stvarno nikad ne bi očekivao da će gnjavit retro tracker, nije bilo ničeg 'aktualnog'
<OneKorea> sad se čeka retrowith.in da proradi. Refresham svakih par dana to =)
<OneKorea> nasljednik UG-a
<CTCP2> jel imaju UG-ovu bazu torrenata il opet jovonanovo
<OneKorea> 70-80% je rebuildana
<OneKorea> E idem sad, neki film će na drugom, pa onda jedan švedski koji čekam već tjedan dana na prvom programu. 
<CTCP2> ajd xD
<jelly-home> OneKorea: hmph, to je drugi iz trilogije, jesam li propustio prvi?
<SilverSpace> koji lik :) http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/prevoditelj-iz-jar-a-optuzen-za-ubojstvo-silovanje-krau-345332
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: s'tu ?
<Mmike> ae
<StephenS> SilverSpace: sto je lik?
<OneKorea> zavrsila Granica Tame. meh, nis posebno.
<OneKorea> jelly-home, prvi je bio prošli tjedan, odličan film
<OneKorea> no mislim da možeš pogledat drugi dio danas, priča prvog dijela je završila
<OneKorea> ovo bi trebao bit skroz zaseban film, afaik
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-14
<calmpitbull> na koji nacin napravit iso ako imas folder sa boot cdjom
<calmpitbull> zelim stavit steamos u virtualku
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> calmpitbull: stigao steamos?
<calmpitbull> da jucer
<calmpitbull> sada sam napravil iso 
<calmpitbull> ja sam sada napravil iso sa mkisofs al sada kako napravit bootable iso 
<tonil> jel iko isprobao steam os?
<calmpitbull> ja zelim al nemam pojma kako napraviti is folder cd iso bootable 
<calmpitbull> ls
<calmpitbull> zna netko kako se to napravi
<OneKorea> calmpitbull, https://gist.github.com/voltagex/7955961
<calmpitbull> heheeh bas to gledam thx
<calmpitbull> ne sljaka
<calmpitbull> sljaka zaboravil efić
<calmpitbull> sljaka zaboravil efi
<calmpitbull> evo radi installer
<calmpitbull> ;)
<OneKorea> ae, al bit ce ti sve sporo jer valve voli samo nvidijin blob koji ne radi u virtualboxu
<calmpitbull> ma samo da vidim kaj su napravili
<OneKorea> Bilo bi puno lijepše da su išli na Mesa open source stack sa radeonom ali što je tu je.... A i sam steam nije OSS, tak da se ja s tim ne bum igral -
<calmpitbull> ma ja samo zelim vidjet kako to funkcionira 
<OneKorea> yep
<Hrki> oj moze pitanje, ja importam samo private key u gpg i kako ovaj uvjek zna koji mi je public key?
<Hrki> on taj public key generira iz privatnog pa uopce netreba biti importan ?
<calmpitbull> postoji koja tipka da udem u recovery option na debianu
<calmpitbull> ??
<calmpitbull> Reboot and boot into the Recovery option (second in GRUB) - if you get stuck in the EFI shell, run fs0:\EFI\steamos\grubx64.efi to get back to GRUB
<calmpitbull> nije mi jasno kaj moram napraviti
<calmpitbull> koji recovery je to
<CrazyLemon> drži shift kot boota.. i onda ti se pokaže grub menu
<calmpitbull> osim ako bootam u virtaulki
<CrazyLemon> onda promijenis postavke u /etc/default/grub i guess :)
<calmpitbull> a gdje to tocno
<calmpitbull> ako kliknem esc onda mi izleti nesto kao bios
<calmpitbull> al sto sada
<calmpitbull> kaj pjesnik zeli rec sa Reboot and boot into the Recovery option (second in GRUB) - if you get stuck in the EFI shell, run fs0:\EFI\steamos\grubx64.efi to get back to GRUB
<SweetMuffin> tko ga sisa kad nema regan nick, gtio sam mu ostaviti memo
<drj_cro> BotaniCar_: ziv?
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/hrvatska-ponajbolja-tjednu-programiranja/128947.aspx
<SweetMuffin> mislim da jesam, drj_cro
<drj_cro> di miniras?
<SweetMuffin> coinhuntr
<SweetMuffin> bbl
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj rebutas te windoze stalno
<DomaMuffin> Ma da , overklokam pa pucketaju 
<DomaMuffin> My Hashrate 1.330 MH/s
<DomaMuffin> vuvu 
<jelly-home> to je za ltc?
<jelly-home> koliko struje trosis?
<DomaMuffin> Sec
<DomaMuffin> 206W iz zida vise nego kad je taj PC bio za youtubanje
<jelly-home> .2 kWh * 24 * 30 = 120kWh mjesecno
<DomaMuffin> jesteda
<DomaMuffin> Recimo da je utilizacija 90% , zaradjuje ( trenutno) 12LTC/month
<DomaMuffin> el vama otvara http://www.hep.hr/ods/kupci/izracun.aspx
<CTCP2> sa cim imas 1330
<CTCP2> koje grafe
<jelly-home> ili 1440 kWh godisnje.  Gle slucajnosti, od 09.10.2012.-12.10.2013. /me potrosio 1469 kWh (meni radi ocitanja.hep.hr)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: pazi da nekaj ne zapalis :)
<tonil> hm ja sam jucer dobivao stalno BSOD pa sam odustao od rudarenja prije nego li mi rikne grafa
<tonil> ionako mi je kh/s bio mali,
<tonil> skupio nekih 0.097 litecoina
<drj_cro> DomaMuffin: koja grafika
<DomaMuffin> ma, 1300 sam bas nekakav peak uvatiJo :) 
<DomaMuffin> tonil: koju graficku imas ? :) Radeona 9200 ? :) 
<tonil> 4970
<tonil> 4870**
<tonil> lol imao sam i tog radeona al tamo 2005
 * DomaMuffin gleda u kutiju grafickih , sve redom agp i losije
<SilverSpace> radim u rudniku moj zivot nije lak ...
<DomaMuffin> tonil: ne znam da ti se isplati majnat ( Estimated earnings for 130kh/s @ diff 2926.50971494 | 0.002 LTC/hour | 0.045 LTC/day | 0.315 LTC/week | 1.35 LTC/month )
<drj_cro> DomaMuffin: kogu grafiku imas?
<DomaMuffin> ( tvoja kartica, po wikipediji daje ~130khs )
<drj_cro> s/kogu/koju
<DomaMuffin> drj_cro: r9 290 i 6670 rade
<drj_cro> cgiminer na win ili lin?
<DomaMuffin> cgminer, win
<drj_cro> moja 290x na lin 890 daje
<DomaMuffin> bri'em onaj bfminer probat' , to je kao jos uvijek aktivno supportano za scrypt mintanje
<DomaMuffin> drj_cro: Nesto je i skuplja :) 
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvuL5jyCHOw
<datase> tonil: Title: Lenny Kravitz - Fly Away, Views: 14194770, Rating: 98.756114%
<vileni> pool nam se nesto ubrzao
<weshmashian> mornin'
<tonil> vece
<CTCP2> a zas ne predjete na ove coine
<CTCP2> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
<CTCP2> rudairte njih, pa zamijenite za BTCe i LTCe
 * weshmashian uzima listu i ide ih SVE majnat
 * CTCP2 slaps weshmashian around a bit with a large superpenguin
<weshmashian> jos bolje, idem svoj WeshCoin izmislit
<CTCP2> xD
<weshmashian> zapravo, screw that, Pr0nCoin
<tonil> ma nisu vise normalni sa tim coinovima koliko ih iam
<tonil> ima*
 * tonil odustaje od svega
<flyko> prosla baka s kolacima
<DomaMuffin> weshmashian: na multipool.com ti skripta automaCki switcha da majnas najprofitabilniji *coin
<SilverSpace> fora http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/80afb720e9aecfc6f15d4c6383ca026b
<jelly-home> nadam se da to rade samo s mravima koje bi inace takitak otrovali ili ubili
<tonil> heh
<tonil> nađoh remix ove legendarne pisme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHhDROjW3ko
<datase> tonil: Title: Schumacher Song ( Trance Remix By Dj Siamos ), Views: 86163, Rating: 94.19354%
<tonil> sjecam se kad to sviralo tamo nediljom na tv-u u kasnim devedesetima
<jelly-home> Re: tv http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7hL_kktoMc
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Joe Satriani - Always With Me Always With You (HD Audio), Views: 38268, Rating: 99.28358%
<tonil> Schumacher! WOOM WOOM!
<jelly-home> da fuq <CeliaStuford>  I'm 18 F UK :) Sellinn' show and pics by :D Skype: [cenzura]
<DomaMuffin> ceksad, kak skype: cenzura, pa necemo tvojim coinima platiti ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> CeliaStuford: No such nick/channel :(
<CTCP2> nasla musteriju i osla
<tonil> lol
<tonil> koji channel jelly-home ?
<CTCP2> #teen-sex
<tonil> lazi,lazi CTCP2 same lazi
<tonil> no
<CTCP2> xd
<tonil> vidio sam i ja na bitcoin chatu je bila
<tonil> lol
<CTCP2> http://www.politaia.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Full-Disclosure-NSA-GCHQ-Hacks.pdf
<CTCP2> hm, jel bi CORSAIR HX 750 SILVER bilo dost za 4 grafe? samo bi one bile prikopcane na to
<DomaMuffin> ovisi,kaj proizvodjac kaze da kartice vuku ?
<DomaMuffin> brijem da 4 kartice zahtijevaju 1050+ naopajanje inace bush u minusu brzo :) 
<CTCP2> hm, mislim da sam gledo da 280x vuku 200 W
<CTCP2> a corsair napajanja daju i vise od deklariranog
<DomaMuffin> ja se ne usudim tako racunati. gledam da ce kartice vuci vise, a napajanje dati manje. Mislim da je degradacija napajanja 6% 
 * DomaMuffin needs a adu.. a FERovac
<vileni> za 4 280x ti vjerojatno treba 1200w napajanje
<DomaMuffin> Osim ako ces undervoltati, ali brijem da bi morao jaako :)
<DomaMuffin> Pusti da radi s 2 i mjeri na zidu koliko vuces
<DomaMuffin> Brijem da ce ti svi osiguraci poizletati a instalacije se zapaliti u zidu :D
<vileni> pa frend je mislio sloziti vise mining rigova, pa je racunao da 280x trosi 250w realno
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam, velim sam da bolje da prekapacitiras napajanje nego da se vozis na knap. Sto je napregnutije napajanje, to prije pocne degradacija. 
<DomaMuffin> I, di su sad svi studenti fakulteta elektrotehnike i racunarstva ?! :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ili bar filozofije 
<vileni> vani, piju? :)
<CTCP2> generalno se slazem, al ovo je CORSAIR :D
<DomaMuffin> LOL 
<CTCP2> The Napajanje :D
<DomaMuffin> lol je isao vilenog
<CTCP2> obv :D
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: realno, corsair je osrednja firma, i ovo je slabo napajanje. 
 * CTCP2 slaps DomaMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> POVUCI TO!
 * DomaMuffin puts puny superpinguin into mjesalica and zazida ga u temelje svog castle
<CTCP2> !
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: nisam mislio nish loshe ! 
<DomaMuffin> Slabo za tvoje potrebe, pardon !!!!
<CTCP2> nadji mi napajanje na kojem pise 750 W a daje 800 W :D
<DomaMuffin> Velim ti da si ti nadjes 1000+ napajanje, a ne da trazis 7XX koje obecaje cuda :D
<CTCP2> "osrednja firma", to isto povuci :D
<CTCP2> ma skombinirat cu par komada
<DomaMuffin> "imam doma 3 kilometra bakra, mogu ja i stim zavojnicum, jelda, budem rukama navitlao" :) 
<CTCP2> ionak mi ni 1000 W ne bi bilo dost
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> imam TX 650 W
<CTCP2> i ovo od 750 W
<CTCP2> i jos jedno takvo od 500-600 W
<DomaMuffin> E, da, balansirati na vise slabih napajanja je ok, ako ti tako nije skuplje (je), da ti ne ispadne previse kartica kad neko od napajanja vrisne
<CTCP2> zapravo je ista cijena, il cak i jeftinije
<CTCP2> sto jace napajanje, to cijena drasticnije raste
<DomaMuffin> nemre bit' , ako su u istoj klasi, a samo snaga raste ( 2x 750 > 1x 1k) 
<CTCP2> zadnji put kad sam gledo 1000 W je kostalo nekih 50% vise od 850 W
<CTCP2> slinco ko grafe 7950 vs 7990
<DomaMuffin> Znas bolje do mene ako je tako :) 
<CTCP2> al mogo bi to jos jednom provjerit
<DomaMuffin> *od
<CTCP2> a mozd je bilo do nasih veleumnih trgovina
<CTCP2> polakome se i sl.
<CTCP2> no bas ih nema trenutno po trgovinama pa nemrme napravit usporedbu
<CTCP2> inace, kupit cu polovna napajanja
<CTCP2> naso sam par komada s garancijom
<CTCP2> po ~40% jeftinijim cijenama neg u trgovini
<vileni> mogle bi graficke poceti dolaziti sa svojim napajanjima
<DomaMuffin> vileni: a mogao bi prodavati neki appliance za pristek 10 kartica na struju :) i overpriceati ga do neba
<DomaMuffin> Dobra je stvar sto bi imao puno bakra, taman da to s prodajom grafickih splasne :)
<DomaMuffin> losa je strana sto bi ti se cigani poceli motati po kvartu
<jelly-home> KEN LIII
<ibrozovi> hihi :)
<obruTbsd> upravo iskopo neki stari 214MB disk, nasao gore netbsd 5.0 i doticni se uredno zbutao na jednoj kanti :)
<jelly-home> na televiziji je malo prije neko imao hrvatski prepjev, pa me sjetilo
<obruTbsd> evo radi i irssi :)
<jelly-home> -obruTbsd- VERSION irssi v0.8.12 - running on NetBSD i386
<jelly-home> -obruTbsd- TIME Thu Jul 30 07:58:57 2009
<DomaMuffin> jelly: rezultati koje mi gugl daje za KEN LIIII su .. zbunjujuci :) 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: samo KEN LI stavi, onda?
 * DomaMuffin greskom u google upishe cleavage
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LTLEVC-sfQ
<datase`> jelly-home: Title: Bulgarian Music Idol 2 - Mariah Carey - Without You (Funny), Views: 5745827, Rating: 93.450546%
<DomaMuffin> I dalje ne kuzim, nekakve bugarske non-porn zvijezde
<DomaMuffin> 'ko je to , kaj oce od ubuntua ?
<jelly-home> pusti je da peva
<jelly-home> tolibudidu daću
<obruTbsd> hmm, krivo mi je vrijeme na kanti :) nije bootana vec neko vrijeme :)
<jelly-home> valjda se NetBSD 5 ni nemre naći drugdje nego u prošlosti
<obruTbsd> nasao sam i na dva diska neki prastari slackware
<obruTbsd> od utuntua zasad najstariji 6.06
<Vjetar> valjda najmlađi :)
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<DomaMuffin> Vitalni djedica
<obruTbsd> sestri slazem neki komp pa sam isao kopat po kutijama s diskovima i doslo mi da svaki prerostam da vidim sto je gore :)
<DomaMuffin> Meni je MmikeDOMA nasao na disku virtualku s debianom 3 :) 
<jelly-home> cinjenica da ti je MmikeDOMA je strasna sama po sebi
 * jelly-home ga ne bi pustio 
<obruTbsd> nist, idem ovo zgasit i stavit drugi disk...
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj, ugodan je momak, ako volis dlakavije :) 
<DomaMuffin> obruT: KOPIRAJ IRC LOGOVE !
<jelly-home> velis ima se za sta pocupat
<jelly-home> obruT: i njuze, sigurno su 2009 bili bolji
<DomaMuffin> jelly: potapsat' njega ili plisanog medeka po ledjima, ist.. nda, ni slicno 
<jelly-home> kvadrat folije za EM prigusivanje za prozor, od $100 do 100€
<obruT> DomaMuffin: imam kolekciju irc logova iz davnih vremena
<DomaMuffin> obruT: koji su ti najcesci keywordi kad to parsas ? :) 
<Vjetar> tinuviel :)
<obruT> ne parsam bas :P
<obruT> Vjetar: jebala te tinuviel :P
<Vjetar> ahahhahahaha
<DomaMuffin> jelly: moze link ? kaj ces s zracenjem koje ti emitiras po kuci ? 
<jelly-home> /sis(ulj)?e/
<obruT> sta je s tom zenom ? :)
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: ja ne emitiram nista :-D
<obruT> jel tko u kontaktu ?
 * jelly-home je crna rupa
<Vjetar> obruT: poma nemam, felix je navodno u nekom kontaktu s njom
<Vjetar> obruT: koliko mi je poznato, broj moba joj se nije mijenjao. probaj
 * DomaMuffin rapidly launches NSFW-URL msgs to jelly
<jelly-home> ikshrčak točka kom
 * jelly-home je ČUO za taj link od... um... ruta!  Da.
<StephenS> nemoj lazes
<StephenS> jelly laze
<StephenS> jelly-home: jel si ti programirao nesto ili si samo sys admin?
<jelly-home> StephenS: sysadmin u opisu posla ima sistemsko programiranje i krpanje rupa u tudjem kodu
<StephenS> ne bash
<jelly-home> da bash
<StephenS> krpis rupe u bashu
<StephenS> a bash niti je oop 
<StephenS> niti je neki veliki jezik
<jelly-home> ne, koristim zsh
<StephenS> tako da..
<StephenS> inace to je script jezik 
<StephenS> :)
<jelly-home> bash, perl, python, C, ak nemam srece java i php
<jelly-home> StephenS: sta da?
<StephenS> i zsh je scripting jezik
<jelly-home> StephenS: zsh je shell za interakciju vise nego za skripte
<Vjetar> ajme
<StephenS> a cek zasta koristis javu na linuxu?
<Vjetar> StephenS: ajde odma stani
<StephenS> Vjetar: zasto?
<Vjetar> StephenS: reći ću ti kad nahraim mačku, to je sad prioritetnije
<jelly-home> StephenS: konkretno kod $employera je dosta middleware i frontend aplikacija u javi.  Frisko novo, od prosle godine imam mail filter u javi.
<StephenS> ah ti si od onih sto misle da sve znaju
<StephenS> Vjetar: samo ti hrani macku, i ne vracaj se ovde.
 * jelly-home blinks
<StephenS> jelly-home: znaci znas swing?
<jelly-home> StephenS: ne.
<StephenS> pa rekao si front-end app? o.0
<Vjetar> StephenS: ti si novi ovdje?
<jelly-home> StephenS: web frontend.
<StephenS> ok
<StephenS> znaci znas jsp (servlets)?
<jelly-home> StephenS: nisam ih ja pisao, samo znam pogledati unutra ako nema developera pri ruci, a ponekad i sugerirati ispravku
<StephenS> znaci ti ustvari ne programiras , nego odrzavas mrezu?
 * Vjetar kuha kavicu, i gleda ovo
<jelly-home> mrezu?
<StephenS> pa iskon
<jelly-home> ne, mrezu odrzavaju networkingasi
<StephenS> valjda ima nekakvru mrezu racunara?
<StephenS> znaci ti samo podesavas?
<Vjetar> lol
<jelly-home> StephenS: ajmo ovako: u jednom ISP-u ima malo vise sustava i poslova nego sto jedna osoba ili jedan tim moze pohvatati
<obruT> StephenS: zasto si iza jsp stavio servlets u zagradi ? 
<Vjetar> piti i na irc iti, ne ide jedno s drugim :)
<StephenS> obruT: zasto da ne?
<StephenS> pa znam, ali sta konkretno ti radis jelly?
<Vjetar> reci mu jelly-home 
<Vjetar> ti samo hvataš bozone
<obruT> StephenS: pa sta ja znam, ja odvajam ta dva pojma iako se jsp-ovi "kompajliraju" u servlete
<StephenS> pa zasto objasnjavati i razdvajati kada idu zajedno?
<obruT> pa dovoljno je napisati samo jsp :P
<StephenS> ah nije dovoljno :)
<StephenS> onda bi te neko smarao
<obruT> je
<jelly-home> StephenS: sistem administraciju unix sustava, od dnevnih taskova koje bi mogla raditi i malo pametnija skripta, do arhitekture podsustava i sustava
 * Vjetar vadi kokice
<obruT> Vjetar :)
<StephenS> ajde neka neko banuje ovog vjetra
<Vjetar> jebga StephenS, nema opa na kanalu
<jelly-home> StephenS: Vjetar je tu dulje od tebe, i manje je bahat
<StephenS> Vjetar: druze bi li ti znao naci maksimalni put u jednoj kvadratnoj matrici?
<StephenS> i kako bi to izveo
<StephenS> just a quick snap question
<Vjetar> StephenS: znao bi, dogurao sam do treće godine PMFa, ali što da ti pričam
<jelly-home> heheh
<StephenS> jelly-home: iritira dosta, pravi se pametan vadi kokice, a garantujem da ne zna nista
<StephenS> Vjetar: PMF-a u zagrebu?
<rut> ima takvih jos
<Vjetar> StephenS: da
<StephenS> znaci znas algebru dobro?
<Vjetar> ajme
<StephenS> moze iz toga pitanje ako vec ne znas stabla? 
<Vjetar> kakve sad to ima veze s kanalom'
<Vjetar> ?
<StephenS> zato sto se pravis pametan
<jelly-home> StephenS: smanji dozivljaj, samo zato sto se ljudi ne hvale trivijalnostima, ne znaci da a) ne znaju osnove ili da b) ti imaju podnositi izvjestaj
<StephenS> jeste to je trivijalno
<Vjetar> StephenS: ali, ali, ja jesam pametan! ;D
<StephenS> ali ono sto nije trivijalno, ne zna(ju)
<StephenS> i sada kada je pitam nesto trivijalno, troluje
<rut> stivensegal ovo ti je sminkerski kanal
<Vjetar> drveće, rijeke, pipsi, stabla
<Vjetar> znam sve !
<jelly-home> StephenS: zato sto, kao i rut, pitas radi podjebavanja
<StephenS> a da ja njega pitam nesto (ne)trivijalno odmah ce da lupa gluposti, kao recimo sad
<StephenS> ne
<StephenS> ja sam pitao tebe da li programiras ili samo radis kao sysadmin
<rut> evo opet se ja spominjem
<StephenS> i odmah je dosao neko da pametuje
<StephenS> a nema veze sa vezom
<StephenS> a takve najvise ne mogu da smislim
<Vjetar> nema veze s vezom tvoje pitanje na ubuntu-hr kanalu StephenS 
<Vjetar> mogao si u privat
<jelly-home> radim kao sysadmin.  Dio tog posla je programiranje, i poznavanje programiranja
<Vjetar> pa si dobio trollanje
<rut> jel ti ovo S na kraju kao superman ?
<StephenS> Vjetar: pa zasto nisi tako odmah rekao?
<StephenS> Ajde, odgovori 
<StephenS> rut jeste
<Vjetar> danas mi se trola :p
<StephenS> nije to samo danas, tako je uvek
<Vjetar> jebote
<Vjetar> dođem na kanal nakon par mjeseci i sad je to uvijek
<StephenS> a ti kako si dogurao do trece godine PMF-a, ja ne znam, verovatno si preneo sve najteze predmete.
<Vjetar> StephenS: upravo tako, ne znaš
<Vjetar> a nije ni tema kanala
<StephenS> pa zasto si spomenuo PMF?
<StephenS> meni kazes da sam mogao u pvt, a i sam ides offtopic?
<rut> znaci ti si super stevo ?
<StephenS> rut: smaras.
<rut> takve ko ti uvjek
<StephenS> ali slab si
<rut> naproan si 
<rut> i kani se ekavice
 * jelly-home Vjetar ova dvojica su stvoreni jedan za drugog
<StephenS> anyway odoh raditi nesto konstruktivno, a rut-e, glup si, cya
<rut> aj bok
 * jelly-home ne zna pisati /msg pa pise /me 
<Vjetar> hahahah
<rut> stata da nema takvih vise ovdje
<Vjetar> nevjerojatno koliko ova mačka može pojesti
<jelly-home> cca 50% vlastite težine ako je hraniš srdelama
<rut> stevo vrati se .. zanimljiviji si ti od ovih sa mackama
<jelly-home> ... možda su ove kopnene drukčijeg metabolizma
<Vjetar> nisu srdele, ali sad je došla po još pola vrećice kitekata
<Vjetar> da se nije usvinjila toliko, sumnjao bih na trakavicu
<jelly-home> hm, onda možda ja imam trakavicu
<Vjetar> probaj, jedi 6 dana voda, salata, voda, salata
<Vjetar> sedmi dan samo vodu
<Vjetar> obično trakavica izađe van i pita "A salata?"
<jelly-home> !
<rut> koliko treba rama za build chromiuma ?
<CTCP2> STO
<rut> cega banana ?
<jelly-home> CTCP2: preko 8 hampera rama
<CTCP2> STO RAMOVA
<jelly-home> https://www.google.com/search?q=chromium+build+linux+RAM
<rut> ma mislis na banane .. svaki dan jedna .. jeli ?
<CTCP2> si jeso kaki
<CTCP2> jeo*
<jelly-home> pomikaki?
<CTCP2> samo kaki
<jelly-home> VAKI
<CTCP2> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaki
<rut> http://pastebin.com/nEX1bqe9
<jelly-home> CTCP2: to je pomikaki
 * CTCP2 slaps jelly-home around a bit with a large superpenguin
<rut> znaci banana ti premala pa si sad na tome.. 
<rut> svaka cast .. dobro ti to razradis onda
<rut> sve 5
<CTCP2> ;_;
<jelly-home> ne svidja mi se jer ga treba pustiti da plod postane jako mekan i prakticki istruli
<CTCP2> pa jes probo
<jelly-home> da, svakih par godina me gospodja mama nagovori da probam ponovo
<CTCP2> bitan je okus, kog briga sto se ostavi na par dana
<CTCP2> sladak je kod med kad malo odstoji
<CTCP2> al meni je fora ia kad jos nije full zrel
<jelly-home> blje!
<CTCP2> kad je onak trpak/gorkast, tvrd
<CTCP2> i slatkast i gorkast
<CTCP2> naravno, zrel je najbolji
<CTCP2> ma sta blje
<jelly-home> blje, blje
<CTCP2> ...
<CrazyLemon> kaki vanilija je isto dobar :)
<CTCP2> sta je sad pa to
<jelly-home> redovan kaki je najbolji
<CTCP2> kakva je razlika
<CrazyLemon> CTCP2 isto kaki..samo da nije mekan kad ga jedes..nego tvrd ..i malo drugciji okus
<CTCP2> aha
<CTCP2> vjerojatno sam ga probo
<CTCP2> meni su svi super
<CTCP2> kupim koje god nadjem
<CTCP2> vako nake
<CTCP2> male velke
 * CrazyLemon ima drvo kakija
<CTCP2> zrele nezrele
<jelly-home> CTCPu fali kalija?
<CTCP2> jelly-home : ja sam frik za voce
<CTCP2> voce mi je droga
<jelly-home> ah
<CTCP2> CrazyLemon : imo sam i ja
<jelly-home> CTCP2: imam 5 kila nespricanog limuna, cijena sitnica
<CTCP2> 5 godina kad sam bio podstanar sam ga imo u vrtu a nisam znao koji je vrag xD
<Vjetar> i pistaccio metalic je isto dobar
<jelly-home> cega ba
<Vjetar> album od TBFa :p
 * CTCP2 slaps Vjetar around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> kazu da je Kaki voce bogova
 * CTCP2 se slaze
<jelly-home> ...
<StevoS> DomaMuffin ovo si trazio https://dns.he.net/
<tonil> a ja gledam bogati di mi je rut
<tonil> a on pod drugim imenom se krije
<tonil> sta ima StephenS 
<tonil> StevoS, *
<StevoS> ee tonil . jesi zbario onu picu ?
<tonil> nes virovat sta se desilo,nisam je zbario jos al rastavlja se od muza :/
<StevoS> haha
<tonil> e i ja nisam virova kad sam cuo vijest
<StevoS> ja sam ti reko da ne cekas 
<StevoS> sad ti je 50:50
<StevoS> koliko ono god. ima ?
<tonil> ono pitam ja nju sta si ispocetka bila srdacna a sada mrka ono jel to do mene,kaze ona nema veze sa mnom sta mi je,kasnije cuo od drugog kolege tu vijest
<tonil> kako mislis 50:50 ?
<tonil> 3 godine starija je od mene
<StevoS> ma mlado je to .. znaci nije 50:50 vec je vise u tvoju korist
<StevoS> sad napadaj to .. iskoristi situaciju 
<StevoS> budi rame za planje pa joj naplati :)
<StevoS> *plakanje
<tonil> e da,samo sta je mrka prema meni u zadnje vrijeme,a prije bila srdacna pa me to zbunilo
<StevoS> ma glumi nedostiznu 
<StevoS> kao tuguje 
<StevoS> tuguje moj k*
<tonil> ma da ,primjetio sam da flertuje sa jednim jos kolegom sa faksa u zadnje vrijeme,tako da neznam kolike su meni sanse
<StevoS> ma fu*a*a .. kazem ti napadaj to 
<StevoS> sigurno je taj jadan bivsi kriv .. k***** se a ona dobra postena
<tonil> eto moj StevoS 
<tonil> odoh polako u krpe 
<tonil> cujemo se
<StevoS> ode stevo
<jelly-home> Bruce Schneier doesn't need backups because his hard drive knows that failure is not an option.
<jelly-home> Hashes collide because they're swerving to avoid Bruce Schneier.
<obruT> zao mi je sto nisam stigao na njegovo predavanje u Vz
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-15
<DomaMuffin> Slovenci su super , rade blokove za vodena hladjenja r9 2xx serije kartica, ali nemaju resellera ni za SLO ni za RH ;)Pametni ljudi, digli ruke od lokalnih "partnera" :) 
<MmikeDOMA> kad kolega sistemac ugasi backupe
<MmikeDOMA> i kaze nikome
<MmikeDOMA> bil' mu odrezali prste
<DomaMuffin> kak mislis ugasi backupe ? :D
<DomaMuffin> I kak mislis kolega sistemac ? :D
<MmikeDOMA> dodje, i zakomentira cronjob koji radi backupe
<MmikeDOMA> ne ostavi komentar
<MmikeDOMA> tak, fino, u logovima pise 'kolega-sistemac-004' :)
<DomaMuffin> Mogli bi ga ceremonijalno zapaliti u server sali
<DomaMuffin> imam manje khs kad upregnem svih 4Gb memorije na grafickoj u 2 threada , nego jedan thread s pola memorije .. 
<vileni> imas 4gb rama na grafickoj?
<DomaMuffin> ada
<vileni> vecina kompjutera na poslu i neki serveri jos nemaju toliko :)
<DomaMuffin> ./shrug
<DomaMuffin> da vam treba, imali bi 
<vileni> nope
<vileni> sva sreca pa novi kompjuteri dolaze vec sa 4
<DomaMuffin> ?does-not-cmpute.no
<DomaMuffin> Kak se slazu vodena hladjenja :) Koji su formati standardi/kpalac ? :) Kakvu pumpu uzmem uz 383110986856 i trebam li 3831109868577 ( http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1234 )
<vileni> neznam nista o navedenom ali cijenio bih ako podijelis saznanja u procesu :)
<DomaMuffin> [11:26:33] <The^One> DomaMuffin lol u gotta start by researching how to build a custom loop) there are usually a few main things u need for water cooling, cpu block, tubes, a GOOD quality pump, radiator, radiator fans, reserivor and gpu water block
<DomaMuffin> back to square on :Dž
<DomaMuffin> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6127/caf-20/Cocaine_Energy_Supplement_Can_84_oz.html?id=u8ukvudK
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<SilverSp1ce> jos ces i poplavu napraviti nakon paljevine :D
<obruT> jel ima tko za preporucit nekakvu "live" distribuciju s benchmark toolovima ? ono, zbutas s sticka i ovaj napravi test procesora/memorije/grafike/cegavec ?
<obruT> vidim da phoronix ima neku, ali samo za 64bitne cpu-ove
<obruT> a ja trebam istestirati koja je od dvije prahistorijske kante brza :)
<CTCP2> koju jeftinu maticnu da uzmem, a da ima 4 PCI 8x/16x
<CTCP2> PCIe, ne PCI
<obruT> mogo bi iskoristit priliku dok zene nema i zamijenit graficke ... ova u njeznom kompu je bolja :P
<StephenS> obruT: prijavit cu te
<StephenS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh4mVhzwVHw
<datase> StephenS: Title: Frenkie - Bruce Lee Rap, Views: 766793, Rating: 98.30588%
<obruT> ak ju uvatis na ircu, prijavi :) samo ne dolazi na ovaj kanal :)
<SilverSp1ce> #sexhr
<tonil> hahaha
<CTCP2> lol:
<CTCP2> K: 300-ak grafièkih kartica AMD Radeon hd 7950 ili AMD Radeon R9 280x
<CTCP2> .
<CTCP2> Pozdrav svima, znam da je malo longshot, ali cu pitati..
<CTCP2> .
<CTCP2> U potrebi sam za 300-ak grafièkih kartica AMD Radeon hd 7950 ili AMD Radeon R9 280x. Ukoliko je netko u moguænosti pribaviti, molim da mi se javi na pvt sa cijenom i u kojem roku se moze dobaviti. Kartice moraju biti nove.
<CTCP2> .
<CTCP2> Hvala, Rimac
<StephenS> ctcp
<StephenS> je lud
<Hrki> jebote  danas bi svi mineali
<CTCP2> al pazi lika, 300 grafi on oce xD
<SilverSpace> bummm bummm
<tonil> cek cek
<tonil> koji lik CTCP2 ?
<CTCP2> na pcekspertu
<CTCP2> nemres vidit ak nemas pristup trznici (samo dugotrajniji korisnici imaju pristup)
<jelly-home> fantja, Indijaneri prihajajo!!1
<jelly-home> ... ok, pričaju na nemščiji ne na slovenskom
<tonil> CTCP2, bas trazi 300? jbote koliko on misli ulozit u to?
<jelly-home> jel se lik zove Marko mozda
<CTCP2> tonil : pojma, lud.. xD
<CTCP2> jelly-home : neam blage
<CTCP2> iz osijeka je, kolko vidim po postovima
<jelly-home> "kasno Marko na Kosovo stiže"
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> http://forum.pcekspert.com/member.php?u=27098
<DomaMuffin> Napokon su nagradili N.Celzijus ! :) 
<CTCP2> zivot napokon ima smisla
<MmikeDOMA> "Google Earth is one of the most interesting products from Canonical, but as it stands right now, it can't be used on the 64-bit version of Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander)."
<MmikeDOMA> yes, and Corsa is the most interesting car Mitsubishi is making.
<DomaMuffin> ¸:) 
<DomaMuffin> All your IT is are belong to Epson
<tonil> come on now lets dance! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucyJp7_kSjQ
<datase> tonil: Title: The Kelly Family - Fell In Love With An Alien, Views: 4011061, Rating: 98.73705%
<DomaMuffin> sure , i'll dance https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojya68doajM&list=PLA22F284A1C6690C7
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: MAKOSSA & MEGABLAST feat. Cleydys Villalon - Soy Como Soy, Views: 314336, Rating: 98.08488%
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrYjUFjx4pE
<datase> tonil: Title: The Kelly Family - Nanana, Views: 1236599, Rating: 98.64935%
<tonil> nanananana na na nana
<SilverSpace> napokon ga Celzijus primila u ruke
<jelly-home> KELJI FEMILI! \o/
<tonil> \o\ /o/
<jelly-home> saamtajmz aj viš aj voz an EJNĐEL
<jelly-home> upaljače gore
<tonil> \o/'
<tonil> nisam slusao kelly odavno a zadnji put ih se sjecam na tv-u tamo 98 al su zato brate zakon!
<CTCP2> jel ovi mjeraci struje imaju kakav limit kolko moze proc kroz njih?
<CTCP2> stavio bi mjerac ispred glavnog produznog od mining riga
<CTCP2> da vidim kolko tocno sve to vuce
<CTCP2> ici ce 2000-3000 W
<CTCP2> pa da ne rikne
<MmikeDOMA> imaju
<MmikeDOMA> pise ti na njemu
<CTCP2> aha
<CTCP2> jel imaju kakvi "inteligentniji" koji se mogu prikopcat prek USBa pa gledat na kompu?
<CTCP2> tek za statistiku, jel
<MmikeDOMA> vjeroujem da imaju :)
<CTCP2> xD
<MmikeDOMA> na ovom mom pise 16A
<MmikeDOMA> znaci oko 2500 kW
<MmikeDOMA> erm, 3500 W :)
<MmikeDOMA> tocnije, 3680 W
<CTCP2> i vise neg dovoljno xD
<CTCP2> kolko si ga platio
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: solidna grijalica
<MmikeDOMA> chaky, 100 kuna, chipoteka
<MmikeDOMA> ili 120 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> tak nesh
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, ma, to je mjerilica samo
<CTCP2> cool
<MmikeDOMA> zash taj ubuntu mora tak sve imat potrgano :/
<jelly-home> mislim, ono sto namjeravas spojiti na nju 
<jelly-home> koja je tocnost tog jeftinog mjerila?
<CTCP2> 0,1 W pise na ovim nekim drugim jeftikanerima
<jelly-home> huh, to je super
<MmikeDOMA> brijem da je ovog mog 2W
<StephenS> ja ne brijem
<StephenS> wheezy
<jelly-home> brada, brkovi?
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: ako ces ugrubo, moze ti softver od UPSa biti mjerac
<tonil> ^ to
<tonil> isto imam stari ups od 200watti a kupio sam ove godine novi psu od 1050 watti,pa ovaj vise ne koristim dal netko zna koju kvalitetan brand ups-a? 
<DomaMuffin> APC 
<tonil> hm nemogu u linksa nac nista povis 1050 watti
<jelly-home> ukljucivo APC-ove consumer jeftinjake?
<tonil> ne,nemogu nista nac povis 1050 watti
<DomaMuffin> tonil: gledas samo kod nas ili ? 
<tonil> DomaMuffin, gledam u linksa
<DomaMuffin> sta imas popust tamo ? 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=G0fd0s62Cv8
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Discworld - Long Intro, Views: 193339, Rating: 97.42282%
<CTCP2> kad imam 2 (il vise) napajanja na kompu
<CTCP2> jel moram sta kemijat oko tog
<CTCP2> jel mogu na jedno napajanje prikopcat graficke i samo ga upalit na ON/OFF puce
<CTCP2> prije neg startam cijeli komp
<CTCP2> il mu treba doc neki signal iz kompa
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: http://tinyurl.com/on68cz5
<DomaMuffin> Ili mozes sam slozit' 
<CTCP2> dobro, jel ne sljaka onak seljacki kak sam si ja zamislio u glavi
<CTCP2> da stavim jedno napajanje pokraj kompa
<CTCP2> i da prikopcam na njega 2-3 grafe
<DomaMuffin> Pa, ne :) 
<CTCP2> i palim ga na ON button na napajanju :>
<CTCP2> a, fuck it.. :>
<CTCP2> jebem ja rvacki forum
<CTCP2> s uputama za spajanje 2 napajanja
<DomaMuffin> Mozes ovak, ali ako si kaj skuris, ja ti nisam dao link  http://tinyurl.com/lbhzw4d
<CTCP2> kad lik napise sve na engleskom
<CTCP2> tnx, bum proucio
<DomaMuffin> \o/
<CTCP2> s 3 komada takodjer nece bit problema? xD
<DomaMuffin> :) Vec si procitao ? 
<CTCP2> ne xD
<DomaMuffin> bezibrecitat
<CTCP2> xd
 * DomaMuffin ode sve pojest
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: btw, #hardware
<CTCP2> hm, kak se pali maticna ak nema kucista
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: na pin 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-08
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<VjetarSaSunca> ping obrut !
<VjetarSaSunca> shvaćam da je moža pre rano ujutro  ali možda si budan obrut :)
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL https://www.pussytorrents.org/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro ...
<Vlado9A3CY> hi & bye :)
<Ph0> Jutro
<BotoMlat> http://ajm.ooo/
<BotoMlat> Jutro :) 
<CalmPitBull> morgen
<obrut> tko se dobro kuzi u libre office ? imam (excel) tablicu s hrpom redaka od kojih je dio "skriven" zbog filtera... ocem napraviti copy/paste samo tog vidljivog dijela... kako ? ja selektiram to vidljivo, no ovaj naravno skopira i sve ostale retke ?
<obrut> libbreoffice je 4.2.7
<VjetarSaSunca> ping obrut 
<obrut> pong
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: možda zvuči glupo, jesi li probao export selektirano dijela u drugu tabicu ili na disk?
<obrut> ne kuzim
<BotoMlat> obrut: http://extensions.libreoffice.org/extension-center/copy-only-visible-cells
<BotoMlat> Kupi pravi ofiz :>) Ove opensos  umosklepine .. 
<obrut> BotoMlat: nekak sam se nadao da su uznapredovali, a ne da moram ekstenziju instalirat za nesto sto mi se cini kao osnovna funkcionalnost
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro BotoMlat 
<BotoMlat> jutro, vjetroviti
<BotoMlat> Stvarno bitne vijesti: http://www.osijek031.com/osijek.php?topic_id=54336
<obrut> ne znam jel se da excel pod wine-om zavritit... ili da se natjeram upogonit windoze u virtualboxu
<BotoMlat> obrut: AFAIR cijeli ofiz dela pod winetom ili jednim od onih drugih ja-sam-bolji-od-winea-a-isti-asm-kua
<obrut> nist, exportao u csv pa ce malo awk to isfiltrirat :P
<vileni_> a web office?
<obrut> da sluzbene podatke stavljam negdje na web ? u leglo microsofta ? :)
<vileni_> nisi rekao da je sluzbeno!
<vileni_> mozda kopiras recept za kolace
<CalmPitBull> recept za kolace u exelu....to je nadobudno
<obrut> recept za kolace pisem u lyx-u, imam cak i template za to :P
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ke ruzno vani 
<SilverSpace> isla sestra na informacije franku 
<SilverSpace> koji lik 
<SilverSpace> isli u knjiznicu njih cetri razreda i od njih cca 60-70 franko jedini rijesio zagonetku koju su dobili za rijesit 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj je tvrdoglav ko mazga kad nece nece 
<BotoMlat> Ne tucete ga dovoljno :D
<Mmike> BotoMlat:  :) pazi da te ne cuje udruga Zivot Djeci :)
<Mmike> pokazivat ce ti slike gole zeljke markic cijelo vrijeme :)
<obrut> neeee, samo to ne !
<Mmike> obrut: si gledo koju formuluE?
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat: lol magare ne zna kaj je batina 
<BotoMlat> Mmike: i kaj ce ako me cuju da mi dijete dobije po riti kad zasluzi ? Budu ga u dom strpali ? Humano !
<Mmike> budu ti ga uzeli
<Mmike> jer si los tatko
<BotoMlat> Velim, i strpali ga u dom, sjajna solucija ! :) 
<BotoMlat> Zakaj mene ne strpaju u zatvor, a dete ostave s mamom ? 
<obrut> Mmike: nisam :(
<Mmike> bzr je idijotski glup
<Mmike> fakat komplikovano, git je miljama ispred
<SilverSpace> bemti od kad je stigao novi kernel svaki dam mi se bar jednom yamryne ubuntu
<SilverSpace> hm kak se sam prebaci na us tipkovnicu 
<Mmike> kak je cow2 spor
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> (qcow2, pardon)
<Mmike> URNEBESNO je spor
<obrut> kolega evo upravo slaze mercurial... valjda cemo se uskoro konacno skinut sa svn-a :)
<obrut> mislio je bzr, ali se predomislio
<Mmike> obrut: zakaj ne git?
<obrut> to njega pitaj
<obrut> uglavnom, ne zeli git
<Mmike> kak se zove kolega? :)
<obrut> ne znas ga ti
<Mmike> tko zna :)
<Mmike> mrzitelja gita nema puno :)
<Mmike> imam novu vozacku!
<Mmike> plasticnu!
<Mmike> malu, slatku!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak da potjeram tj koju ti naredbu koristis ya fsck
<Mmike> e2fsck
<Mmike> kazes: e2fsck -v -C0 /dev/sdblj
<Mmike> sdblj zamijenis sa di ti vec je
<Mmike> umountas fs ak mosh prije
<Mmike> ak nemosh onda dodas -n
<Mmike> ovo -C0 ti fino postotke ispisuje pa mosh vidjet kol'ko jos posla ima
<SilverSpace> thx
<jelly> Mmike: do kad ti traje nova vozacka?
 * jelly ima staru do 2041
<SilverSpace> izgleda da nije do kernela nego jebeni chrome zamrzne racunalo 
<SilverSpace> moram pogledat izgleda da i meni istekla vozacka 
<Mmike> jelly: 2024, al' ja sam naocalinko
<Mmike> pa max10 godina mogu dobit
<Mmike> jelly: btw, ne vrijedi ti do 2041 nego do 2018
<jelly> ja sam naocalinko od 6. godine
<Mmike> i ja :)
<Mmike> kak si dobio vozacku na tak dugo?
<Mmike> ja sam prvo dobio na 3 dvaput, pa na pet pa onda mislim na 10
<jelly> po defaultu!
<jelly> to je prva
<Mmike> ne kuzim :)
<Mmike> sretniche :)
<vileni_> moja je do 2047
<vileni_> ali ja nisam imao naocale do nedavno 
<Mmike> ugl, sve vozacke, stare, vrijede do 2018, ili tak nesh
<jelly> bijo sam slatki, valjda
<Mmike> jelly: :D micek :D
<vileni_> da, rekli su jos 2009 da ce biti obavezno
<vileni_> jos 3 godine, nije bed
<jelly> pih
<vileni_> taman da se natjeram otici na mup
<jelly> a dobro, do tad cu se mozda odlucit pod laser
<Mmike> ah, krivo
<Mmike> "Vozačke dozvole izdane do 1. srpnja 2013. godine vrijede do isteka roka na koji su izdane, a najduže do 19. siječnja 2033. godine."
<jelly> eto, 2033
<jelly> ko ziv ko mrtav
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45624/galerija-ovi-drski-penzici-su-najkul-ljudi-ikad-
<SilverSpace> dr. kujundzic je lopina prve klase kaj i nije cudo sanaderov ucenik 
<Mmike> taman sam htio rec kak rba jebacki radi danas
<Mmike> i sad sve stane :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Jedna žena po besplatnu hranu gotovo svakodnevno stiže – taksijem
<SilverSpace> jaj 
<jelly> mozda ima besplatni taksi
<jelly> mozda je slabo pokretna i zna taksistu?
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: dolaze u pucku kuhinju i sa a4 
<SilverSpace> audiem
<jelly> iso bi i ja da imam A4! 
<BotoMlat> SilverSpace: pa kaj tu jamras, ako vidis nekog da zlorabi javnu kuhinju - prijavi
<BotoMlat> Ja osobno ne vjerujem da itko tamo ide ako ne mora , nije fina hrana
<obrut> mozda otplacuje kredit za a4 pa nema za jest
<obrut> ima i takvih
<obrut> znam jednog koji je kupio bmw, otplacuje kredit, skupo mu gorivo, skupa registracija pa onak, nema bas za ostale zivotne potrebe
<Ph0> al ima bmwa i gejfona
<BotoMlat> Kad se moj kolega doveo u takvu situaciju, pitao sam ga zakaj ne proda auto ( onda su se auto jos mogli prodati za neke smislene pare ) , pa me gledao kao da sam poludio :) Na kraju je prodao vinograd da namiri auto .. 
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat: po novinama sad takve razvlace 
<BotoMlat> Ma neka ih razvlace, velim, ko god vidi nekog takvog i sam ga treba prijaviti .
<SilverSpace> ali znam da takvih ima malo i mozda im taj auto jedino kaj imaju 
<SilverSpace> novinari su tu veca gamad 
<Ph0> nda. a kaj bi rekli na saborsku zasupnicu koja nema para da si kupi komp pa si je iz stranke dopeljala sa inventurnim brojem
<SilverSpace> ili predsjednika koji ima 150 dobro placenih ljudi zaposlenih u uredu 
<SilverSpace> i svagdje bi stedio osim u svojem uredu 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotoMlat> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10367791_972247552789805_2769945961131378190_n.jpg?oh=1f6dfc3889f2c4c5bbbe8cb40b09bc1d&oe=55478E4A # a ovak' shoppingiraju u Coloradu. 
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat: lol
<Mmike> Ph0, koja je to?
<Ph0> necu da kazem
<Ph0> ustvari nesmijem
<SilverSpace> ne smije reci kad radi na tom racunalu :)
<Ph0> ehehhe
 * jelly mislio da zastupnici imaju pristojnu placu
<SilverSpace> tak mi se pije kuhano vino
 * Ph0 je ove godine radio prvi puta svoje vino
<CalmPitBull> SilverSpace a meni se pije grog
<SilverSpace> grog ? nes ti pica :)
<SilverSpace> sad ja kuzim zasto imas opasnog pesa 
<CalmPitBull> hahahaha
<CalmPitBull> pa pice je fenomenalno
<CalmPitBull> a bome i moj pas
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> calmlammlalmalmalm
<BotoMlat> Veli mi sin: Oni su za gabenu, idu. 
<BotoMlat> Kaj da mu odgovorim ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotoMlat: reci mu samo "neka idu sine, tamo im je i mjesto"
<VjetarSaSunca> ;-F
<Mmike> jelly, oce bit kaj/ca/sta jos onih madarandara?
<BotoMlat> Vjetar, odgovor je dobro primljen :) 
<jelly> Mmike: moram provjeriti, ali cini mi se da im je sezona gotova
<Mmike> jelly, ack
<ivoks> jutro
<BotoMlat> jutro, ivoks
<BotoMlat> hmpf, kak dan proleti kad delas od doma .) 
<jelly> kak?
<SilverSpace> ovakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SilverSpace> sad sam postao ujan mujan
<jelly> više nije rujan
<SilverSpace> hop
<BotoMlat> lol, netko se zaboravio: http://www.gsm-info.net/wp-admin/setup-config.php
<BotoMlat> jelly iznimno brzo, nisam ni 10 ticketa zatvorio, napravio 4 lancica od papira i rucak, i ode smjena :) 
<jelly> plot twist: svaki lancic je 12 metara
<BotoMlat> ~2m :) najveca prepreka je bila objasiti sinu da moramo napraviti trake i da bi bilo zgodno da su jednake velicine :) Jer, brze je papir drapati na unikatne komadice 
<jelly> korisniku provalilo na web.  Veli telefonistica: > Kontaktirala sam korisnika na br. [8008135], kada sam se predstavila da zovem iz $firme u vezi domene [kittens].hr prekinuo je poziv. Pokušala sam kontaktirati još 2x, ali svaki puta je prekinuo.
<BotoMlat> :) I nije shvatila sto joj zele reci ? :) 
<jelly> zele joj reci da ne treba otkljucavati web, ocito
<BotoMlat> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1240382_10152726240950589_7822453836206781217_n.jpg?oh=95f78ea95deab028724b97b34fac879b&oe=550B0933
<BotoMlat> ( nemrem naci XKTC link) 
<jelly> xkcd?
<jelly> da.  #1439
<jelly> (chrome, desni gumb, Search Guglz for this image)
<BotoMlat> xKTC , mora da je odlazak u ducan utjecao na mene :) 
<BotoMlat> https://i.imgur.com/L4jczta.png
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<ipozgaj> 'jutar
<BotoMlat> https://i.imgur.com/F3KjyNi.webm # da d mode on 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/prigode/rostilj
<SilverSpace> kodi
<jelly-home> BotoMlat: hahah... "to bi bila cetvrta Dora poginula na snimanju"
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com//img/img7/20141204/1000/daily_picdump_1685_47.jpg
<jelly-home> jel ko gledao Black Mirror seriju
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> engleski sf
<SilverSpace> malo sam skeptican 
<SilverSpace> komentari nisu bas dobri
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com/img/img7/20141120/640/daily_picdump_1673_640_02.jpg
<obrut> kako mrzim kad se browseri prave pametni
<obrut> kad ocem na localhost:neki port, a ovaj pametnjakovic ode na www.localhost.com
<obrut> da mi je sad developer koji je to napravio ne bi otisao cijelih kostiju
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> bice ovo zanimljiva akcija
<obrut> kad krenemo s konfiguracijama u 20h, ja zavrsim oko 5... ovaj put smo krenuli oko 22h s konfiguracijama :P
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-09
<calmpitbull> morgen
<obrut> jebote ranoranioca
<calmpitbull> ma nista posebno
<calmpitbull> samo mi se pije kava a ionak moram sa van sa psom
<obrut> ja jedva cekam ic spavat
<calmpitbull> radis?
<obrut> yep
<obrut> od 9 ujutro
<calmpitbull> a ja sam mislil da radis ponoci
<obrut> radim po danu, samo se malo oduzio ponedjeljak
<Ph0> jutar
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Ph0> koji alat koristiti za file sync putem lokalne mreze ? gledaj movaj filesync al vidim samo 64bit. verziju
<Mmike> Ph0, rsync
<BotaniCar1> Ono kad ti backup softver na centosu poziva dpkg :) 
<Ph0> Mmike: je ali sto ako zelim to stavit na nas , a port 22 nema
<Mmike> Ph0, a, kak ti 'nas' exporta to sto ima?
<Mmike> Ph0, kak administriras nas?
<Ph0> web sucelje
<Ph0> mislim da ce biti jedina opcija lftp i morror
<Ph0> *mirror
<Mmike> Ph0, cek, nemas neki nfs/smb nesto na tome?
<Mmike> kaki je to nas?
<BotaniCar1> Nije nas nego njegov  ! :)
<Ph0> Mmike: nas je jadan
<Mmike> Ph0, pa kak kopiras fajlove sa i na njega? samo FTPom, ili?
<Ph0> ovo je gadno zvucalo
<Ph0> mogu pristpiti nasu putem ftp-a 
<Mmike> i to je to?
<Ph0> rekoh jadan je
<Ph0> to je ovaj za kucnu upotrebu sa max diskom od 1 tb.
<SilverSpace> Ph0: koji ? neki mrezni 
<Ph0> da
<Mmike> Ph0, ako samo ftp onda, da, lftp
<Mmike> a mosh probat i curlftpfs :)
<Mmike> curlftpfs - filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL
<Mmike> Znal' netko za neki tool koji ce monitorirat disk usage, al' per directory?
<Ph0> fala na trudu
 * Mmike ide nekud di mu nece iskopcat internet skoro
<Mmike> ajte
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K9peULr9wFY # dogodilo se na danasnji dan ! 
<datase> YouTube: FUTURE SHOCK 2001 - "Rave Imperium" by FS Team - 0:04:05 - 3,707 views - 16 likes / 0 dislikes
<pkiller> vječiti problem... jel ima netko neki dobar guide za mail server i mua instalirat, i mozda i koji web gui za dodavanje mejlova i aliasa?
<pkiller> mta*
<Ph0> ispconfig ?
<pkiller> sad bas gledam
<api984> pkiller: kakav mail server… nisam pratio bas…. 
<api984> pkiller: radio from scratch?
<BotaniCar> ima tko pojma, kak se SElinux nosi s systemdom ? Konkretnije , cime je zamijenjen initramfs-bottom ? 
<api984> BotaniCar: nisam jos zasad proucavao systemd… samo cujem kako se ekipa sukobljava s tom temom… Linux Outlaws i LUP
<api984> puddle attack napreduje na TLS sada OPET?
<BotaniCar> Nemam se kaj sukobljavati s necim na sto nemam utjecaja ; mogu se samo pripremiti na promjenu :D
<pkiller> api984: ma treba mi za 10 domena na istom serveru, ali su po 1-2 mejla po domeni... a neda mi se sve u conf fileovima svaki put mijenjat kad nekome pukne da želi novi mejl
<api984> pkiller: backend? postfix kakav… probao nesto tipa postfix na mysql za usere… openldap mozda malo veci pain
<pkiller> znam da je bolje i sigurnije ali postajem lijen sa vremenom
<pkiller> ljen*
<api984> pkiller: kao i mi ostali.. bez brige i ja krpam mail server 2g vec s featureima
<api984> pkiller: tek sada sam digao CalDAV server LOL
<pkiller> ma ja sve preko tmuxa ... evo i sad imam 3 jedan u drugom svaki
<pkiller> i vim i rokaj
<pkiller> ali zaboravljam komande... pa se primjetim da vise citam na internetu stvari kako treba, nego sto aktivno nesto radim :)
<api984> pkiller: useri u conf fajli ili lokalni… 
<pkiller> conf :/
<api984> pkiller: uu… previse konfanja
<api984> pkiller: mail storage MBOX ili Maildir
<pkiller> mislim da je Maildir
<api984> pkiller: opcije za migraciju? 
<pkiller> ma ne treba migracija ovo je za nove
<api984> pkiller: ok. cool. 
<api984> pkiller: iskreno nisam probao nista sta ide automatikom… sve sam konfao manualno…. 
<pkiller> sad sam ugovorio sa nekim likom 4 domene i 4 internet stranice, ali mu treba mejl za svaki, a ove ostale cu pustit za sada di jesu, ali vremenom cu prebacit
<api984> pkiller: cpanel hosting negdje i rijeseno?
<api984> pkiller: ili imas svoj server?
<pkiller> ma imam kimsufi server i digitalocean... nema mi smisla sad jos jedan placat
<api984> pkiller: agreed… 
<pkiller> samo taj kimsufi mi je vise za testing nego ista drugo posto je support sranje
<api984> pkiller: http://www.iredmail.org/ probas ovo?
<pkiller> probao... zbunjola žešća... izgubio sam admin panel nakon tjedan dana... nemogu ga vratit
<api984> pkiller: gledao error log… apache error log ?
<pkiller> ma obrisao sam vec... ako ja moram po logovima crckat to znaci da ne radi :)
<api984> pkiller: log level povecao ili temp stavio na debug da vidis di se lomi
<api984> pkiller: bez obzira sta je puko ne znaci da ne mos popravit.. to je FUN part kod istrazivanja… 
<pkiller> fun je samo ako te plate za istrazivanje :)
<api984> pkiller: meni uvijek nest pukne kad tad… 
<pkiller> probat cu taj ispconfig to mi izgleda da ce mi rijesiti cijeli problem u jednom danu
<api984> pkiller: imas webmin, ispconfig, http://www.tecmint.com/web-control-panels-to-manage-linux-servers/
<api984> pkiller: gledaj opensource na tom linku sta je
<api984> pkiller: nisam stigao probat bas puno
<pkiller> api984: ovo je meni sa strane poslić ne bavim se ja vise sa tim profesionalno :)
<api984> pkiller: kako se u mojoj tvrtci malo kupuje softver inace… prisiljen sam strikat sve manualno… sta znaci puno ucenja i hebanja… tako da nemam 1klik i gotovo :D ak nis drugo bar je zabavno… neznam dali bi jos kome to bilo zabavno na taj nacin…. 
<api984> koristim ono sta je free uglavnom
<pkiller> ja samo ono Å¡to je free
<api984> pkiller: dali ces morat s tim mailom imat i kalendat i kontakte i taskove?
<pkiller> osim fizički servera
<pkiller> ne ne 
<pkiller> samo obican mail
<api984> ok.
<pkiller> ovo isto sad gledam da si napravim ovih dana https://flynn.io/
<api984> pkiller: baikal caldav se dobro razvija… probao sam i moddao malo da radi na svim iphone-ima, drojdima, tb i lightning i sogo connectorom za kontakte… nisam imao prilike probat na windows phone
<api984> pkiller: docker i git
<api984> pkiller: jos nisam ni takao docker tehnologiju… im so ashamed!
<api984> pkiller: kod deploya app
<api984> pkiller: kako god svidja mi se 
<api984> pkiller: bas ima spozora za nj.
<pkiller> ma igrao sam se sa coreOS pa sam otkrio docker... malo obrnuto ali bar sam otkrio :)
<api984> pkiller: ja trazim neku rupu u vremenu da mogu probat se poigrat s njim
<pkiller> i od onda trazim nesto da mogu scaleat jednostavno
<pkiller> skejlat
<api984> pkiller: uf taj scaling da
<pkiller> majku mu
<api984> pkiller: zasad scaleam kroz SVN :D
<api984> pkiller: servere rucno strikam sa par skripti… 
<pkiller> radim neku internet stranicu koju mislim aktivno promovirati pa ako bude trebalo da budem spreman rast
<api984> pkiller: jednostavno nemam vremena to dignut na novi nivo
<pkiller> ma ja gledam taj git deployment i docker containerization vec jedno 2-3 mjeseca ali nikako da se natjeram instalirat nesto konkretno negdje i isprobat... sve nesto lokalno u virutalkama
<ivoks> jelly-home: jel kojim slucajem mozda znas...
<ivoks> jelly-home: kako isc dhcpu reci da rezervacije isto zapisuje kao lease u leases file?
<ivoks> dakle, ne host declaration u leases fajlu, vec bas lease
<ivoks> probao sam par stvari, al nisam uspio
<ivoks> https://lists.isc.org/pipermail/dhcp-users/2010-October/012484.html
<ivoks> ovo sugerira da je moguce
<ivoks> ali guglati 'reserved' lease daje puno krivih odgovora jer ekipa misli da je rezervacija i host statement jedno te isto
<Mmike> pa ne vjerujem :)
<Mmike> sjedim sad u autu i sastancim
<Mmike> i dosece se lik i zatakne mi kurac za brisac
<Mmike> 300 kuna kazna
<Mmike> cl 78, stavak 1, zospc
<Mmike> parkiran sam uz zivicu, nogostup je s druge strane, bijele iscrtkane crte nema, ima preko 5m do druge strane
<Mmike> i jos me gleda i smjeska mi se :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozda si covo misli "gle, prvi danas koji se zna parkirati" :) 
<Mmike> <Mmike> pa ne vjerujem :)
<Mmike> <Mmike> sjedim sad u autu i sastancim
<Mmike> <Mmike> i dosece se lik i zatakne mi kurac za brisac
<Mmike> <Mmike> 300 kuna kazna
<Mmike> <Mmike> cl 78, stavak 1, zospc
<Mmike> BotaniCar: slozi si znc :)
<BotaniCar> Aj ejnt nidin nou baunser ! 
<BotaniCar> ja odem aut of kontekst i dok ispravno procitam :) 
<BotaniCar> Igor Vukelić .. jel on ircao ? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nemas za takve palicu 
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> sluszbenog redara da sam napirleteo
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ivoks: ne znam
<jelly> nije za nepusace Received: from mail.cigartower.hu
<BotaniCar> aww
<BotaniCar> jelly fw plx 
<BotaniCar> Kaj je gluten alergen ? 
<jelly> uh, da
<BotaniCar> popizdil bu'm s ovom 1169 direktivom, sad su se najednom svi proizvodjaci koje imam u katalogu sjetili da nemaju normirane podatke i navedene alergene :) 
<BotaniCar> Ako nish, ucim na kaj sam sve mozda alergican , ima da se u Jeremiju pretvorim :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny43zFochi8&index=2&list=RDpYImEf_-km0 # cocain will blow your brain !
<datase> YouTube: Dr. Alban - No Coke - 0:03:32 - 9,211,812 views - 15582 likes / 521 dislikes
<Mmike> x12?
<jelly> BotaniCar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coeliac_disease
<Mmike> znate da su i banane alergen/
<Mmike> i da v evropi je jedan u 100 ljudi alergican na banane?
<ivoks> suti!
<Mmike> ivoks: ne seri!
<jelly> Globally coeliac disease affects between 1 in 100 and 1 in 170 people;[5] rates do however vary between different regions of the world from as few as 1 in 300 to as many as 1 in 40.[
<ivoks> jer ce neki kreten sad zabraniti banane
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ja sam alergican na banane, po testovima
<Mmike> pa ih jedem cijeli zivot bez bedova
<Mmike> vise me orasi izjebu, iako po testovima nisam alergican (jako)
<ivoks> to isto kao i vecina ovih gluten preseratora
<Mmike> tak da ova 'alergija na gluten' je isto pretezno bullshit
<Mmike> da
<jelly> Mmike: meni su banane zadnjih 5 godina totalno bezukusne i neatraktivne, ne znam dal su promijenili sortu ili sta
<Mmike> jelly: ne kupuj ih u konzumu :)
<jelly> a gdje onda, na placu je isto
<Mmike> celijakija je gadna, al' to tak malo ljudi ima... 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10386399_388128541355456_8698890250143303870_n.jpg?oh=2c9754ab808441d7b778868d15cc91f0&oe=550CCF17&__gda__=1427263390_132975f8ed37a9dbf22582da8663b48c # T is for troll ! 
<jelly> Mmike: 1/100 je malo?
<Mmike> jelly: ja kupujem u kauflandu jer tam imaju bonitu, i na placu
<Mmike> najcesce su ok
<Mmike> pusti ih da malo odstoje, ak su skroz zrele...
<ivoks> nego
<Mmike> jelly: pa, nije, al' od tih 1/100 njih 80 je vjerojatno bezazleno
<ivoks> smjesten sam 100m od 105 ducana u austinu
<Mmike> al' sad je moderno jest 'gluten free' hranu, pa eto...
<ivoks> sve ima, od tesla auta do gucci torbica
<Mmike> ivoks: je'l ima doritosa?
<ivoks> poceo sam s kupovinom kofera
<ivoks> jucer sam si kupio tenisice za 50$
<ivoks> u zagrebu su oko 100$, i vise
<jelly> Mmike: cek, negdje sam vidio da su sve te przene stvari totalno toksicne..
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mozes mi teslu kupiti i dofurati ? :D
<jelly> a koliko je pametno preci sa glutena na gmo kuruzu, ne znam
<Mmike> jelly: kancerogene... ulje biljno kad se przi onda se neki kurac desi pa kancerogeno... 
<Mmike> too-much-info, koje neznas filtrirat jer nemas znanje, nisi medicinar niti nutricionist niti kajjaznam
<Mmike> to k'o kad na vecernjem procitas da DNS VIRUS BRISE INTERNET KAKAV ZNAMO
<BotaniCar> daj me ne podsjecaj da jos nisam slozio DNSSEC
<ivoks> gluten
<ivoks> gluten je tako dobar
<ivoks> potrebit covjeku
<Mmike> ivoks: ima ekipe kojima je gluten totalni bed
<ivoks> a kreteni su sad od toga napravili hajku
<jelly> BotaniCar: niko jos nije slozio DNSSEC, .hr TLD to nema
<ivoks> zbog njih 1 od 5000 koji imaju problem koji se vidi
<Mmike> i tim ljudima je fakat sranje, i od kad ima gluten-free hrane za kupit, oni su se spasili
<ivoks> ma ima
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam i neke .eu domene 
<ivoks> al ne 1 od 100
<Mmike> al' covjek kojem gluten ne smeta ima bedove ako ne jede gluten
<ivoks> 1 od 100 su preseratori
<Mmike> di je sad ravilov :)
<jelly> ivoks: ne bi wikipedia lagala!
<Mmike> jel' mogu kak rec dnsmasqu da za domenu bla.tra.hr pita taj-i-taj DNS?
<Mmike> a ne da sve ide na dns od providera?
<jelly> wide regional differences in Europe (e.g., the prevalence is 0.3% in Germany and 2.4% in Finland) for reasons that are unclear
<jelly> Mmike: nisi li to vec pitao jednom
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> i nitko mi nije pomogao
<Mmike> pomozite mi sad! :)
<ivoks> Mmike: guglaj
<jelly> bite me
<ivoks> dnsmasq per domain forwarder
<Mmike> gugla se kad irc i njuzi ne daju rezultate :D
<jelly> slozim ti dnscache za 100€ :-)
 * jelly nece dvaput objasnjavat isto
 * BotaniCar u glavi preracunava koliko je to limuna 
<jelly> BotaniCar: 35kg?
<BotaniCar> Postena cijena za posten pos'o ! 
<jelly> koliko je to limunade
<BotaniCar> aKO JU RADIS METODOM KOJOM ZAGORCI DELAJU VINO - PUNO :) 
<BotaniCar> gle, radi caps .. pardon
 * jelly kupi 5 kila limunske kiseline
<Mmike> jelly: ak se ne varam, failala ti sugestija :)
<ivoks> Mmike: guglanje je puno brze od irca i njuza, ako znas sto trazis
<Mmike> e, da, si pito mozda za mandarine?
<Mmike> ivoks: jako ovisi to ;)
<Mmike> ne sam o tome sto trazis :)
<ivoks> mislim da cu ici trcati
<ivoks> nemrem spavat vise
<BotaniCar> Mmike pit'o sam ja, veli teta da "barba je rekao da ce uskoro u berbu" :) 
<ivoks> svi me razbudili
<ivoks> kaj dizel 9kn
<ivoks> ajde, ajde, moze to do 7
<BotaniCar> ivoks: irc je jedno 45x korisniji od gugla, ovdje sam svaki put kad sam nesto pitao naucio jos 3 stvari (htio ili ne) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: a koliko si puta na ircu zastranio umjesto da si rijesio problem
<ivoks> uvukao se u flame ratove i slicno
<ivoks> gugl je efektivniji
<ivoks> 63$ za barel
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> tu pitas
<Mmike> i ak netko zna, kaze ti
<Mmike> i super
<ivoks> all time low
<Mmike> a za to vrijeme si ti radio drugo 
<Mmike> a gugl te odvede na wikipediju di onda citam o srcanim zaliscima, atkinson-cycle motorima i sjemenu za kokosi
<Mmike> dosla mi ploca i procesor! woo woo woo!
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_-vWCY5lN0
<ivoks> http://www.macrotrends.net/1369/crude-oil-price-history-chart
<datase> YouTube: History Science People │Giant Human Skeleton Discovered │ - 0:50:15 - 3,072,325 views - 5685 likes / 1434 dislikes
<ivoks> PADAJU CIJENE GORIVA Eurosuper 95 ispod 10 kuna, ministarstvo tvrdi: 'Za to je zaslužan ministar Vrdoljak'
<ivoks> naravno :)
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> litra b95 na lukoilu 50 lipa vise nego na ostalim postajama
<ivoks> panika u rusiji :)
<ivoks> putin nece dozivjeti proljece
<Mmike> meeeh
<Mmike> nebi ja bas tak daleko iso
<Mmike> bude on tu jos neko vrijeme
<Mmike> ivoks: HAHAHAH! JESAM TI REKO DA JE NASA VLADA ZASLUZNA ZA PAD CIJENA!!!!
<Mmike> koji idijoti
<Mmike> koji jebeni idijoti joj sto ih ne mozemo katranom namazat i posut perjem da im se i djeca smiju
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> jebacki puse vani
<jelly> ma di
<ivoks> Eurodizel	INA	9,02 kn
<ivoks> Eurodizel+	INA	9,12 kn
<Mmike> trg zrtava
<BotaniCar> Ja bi Putinu spomenik dig'o za neke stvari :) Vraga bi se ovo s naftom desilo ( forsiranje alternativne tehnologije za dobijanje nafte ) da on ne jebe zid 
<jelly> tu na tresnjevci piri taman da pocisti smog
<ivoks> Eurodizel	Lukoil	9,35 kn
<ivoks> Eurodizel+	Lukoil	9,55 kn
<ivoks> Eurodizel	Crodux Derivati	9,32 kn
<ivoks> Eurodizel Plus	Crodux Derivati	9,42 kn
<Mmike> jelly: ovo je medvescak/centar, brijem, nemam pojma - iza kulusica :)
<Mmike> tko normalan vozi dizl
<ivoks> joooj
<Mmike> e, jeste culi da ce njemacka zabranit dizle? :)
<ivoks> kulusic
<BotaniCar> fala bogu, mmik
<jelly> Mmike: koji debili, zasto?
<ivoks> nesto si krivo cuo :)
<Mmike> jelly: samo teska mehanizacija i veliki kamioni, osobni auti nece moc bit dizl vise
<Mmike> mislim, vise
<ivoks> zabranom dizela bi se bacili u recesiju
<Mmike> to tam, za jedno 15 godina :)
<jelly> mozda znaju da ce ga biti manje
<Mmike> pa da to sutra naprave, najebali bi skroz , da :)
<Mmike> neka neka, formulaE ce sad napravit revoluciju u hibridnim autima
<jelly> ...
<ivoks> ne, krivo si cuo
<ivoks> zabraniti ce dizele bez DPF-a
<ivoks> a mislim da takvima vec i ne daju u gradove
<ivoks> i to vec 10ak godina
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> tak mi i treba kad prenosim informacije od zene
<ivoks> Moja 15-godišnja nećakinja i njezine prijateljice iz razreda non-stop su na internetu i obožavaju Kim Kardashian. I što onda rade? Jedu nezdravu hranu da bi imale stražnjicu kao Kim.
<BotaniCar> O, kak cu ja ovu informaciju prenesti tvojoj zeni, Mmike :)))
<ivoks> ustat
<ivoks> pa u teretanu
<BotaniCar> IPTC Photo Metadata extended to be more precise and reliable # oho, sad bu ovaj moj GTIN postao i formalno metadata uz slike :) ! 
<BotaniCar> A key feature of the added metadata is the  extended use of globally unique identifiers for things shown by an  image. For products GS1 Global Trade Item Numbers (GTINs) - the most  widely used product identifiers in the world - can be  used. 
<BotaniCar> ~o/
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> http://www.saveenergywiser.com/crt/
<Mmike> koji kufer! :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni to zvuci kao "cudesni izumi doktora Mambo Dzamba" ; el dobijem i Dzirlo djevojku ? :)
<Mmike> Nije to magija ili misterija. To je čista inovativna tehnologija. Uređaj jednostavno otklanja i sve šumove i nepravilnosti u mreži te tako optimizira potrošnju energije. Isprobajte i vidite sami.
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> kad odes u teretanu nakon 3 godine
<BotaniCar>  On služi kao filtar koji čisti neželjene impulse, uleknuća, buku i napon svojom pohranom energije.
<ivoks> onda ne mozes ni pol sata trcat
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jebo.me/pas ; ja cu si to kupiti iduci mjesec :) 
<Mmike> i stavit na celo
<Mmike> da bistrije mislis
<BotaniCar> Pise da imam povrat love ako mi ne padne rata :) 
<ivoks> ajm.ooo
<ivoks> http://ajm.ooo/
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, povrat love nude u roku od 10 dana, fina caka - za 10 dana nemres vidjeti jel rata manja ili nije :) 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EgOTz_woyc
<datase> YouTube: Zdravko Mamić - biseri (1. dio) - 0:09:23 - 250,758 views - 593 likes / 39 dislikes
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj ti velis na https://devuan.org/ ? :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: neka im je sa srecom, do sad su samo pizdili a nis konkretno nisu napravili
<BotaniCar> hehe, ikr :) "we plan" "we will" "we shall" :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> http://nutrioil1.com/
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: di su im cigarete od konoplje ?! 
<BotaniCar> Najbitnije nemaju..
<Mmike> popizdit s bzrom
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> BotaniCar++ :)
<Ph0> napravit mufove od brašna
<BotaniCar> Netko je rekao MUF !!! <giggle>
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: imas caj pa motaj
<BotaniCar> Ma ne pitam za sebe </disclaimer_not_worth_s*it>
<Ph0> prvo ga skuhaj, osuši pa popuši
<BotaniCar> susim-motam-pusim rad :) 
<pkiller> nemozes skuhat... ne otapa se thc u vodi
<pkiller> ;)
<Ph0> jebo ove lake droge , rakija rulz
<BotaniCar> Lakse do marihuane doci nego do dobre rakije, bar tu di sam ja :)
<pkiller> ali zato mozes maslac ili maslinovo ulje... podgrijat pa kuhat jedno 2-3 sata
<SilverSpace> ono gledao heroje vukovara kak su oni pusili caj :) i to su jos iz tenkova od jna uzimali 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: true story :)
<Ph0> reci gdje si pa cu ti poslat litru sljive
<pkiller> prohibicija traje... ali isto kao u americi za alkohol...
<pkiller> Ph0: meni od breskve ili od kajsije... ovisi sta ti je bliže :)
<BotaniCar> Ph0: meni ovo zvuci kao da bi mi se vise isplatilo da ja dodjem do tebe i vidim kakvu to bacvu imas :)
<Ph0> samo sljiva
 * BotaniCar mljacka
<Ph0> staklenu :)
<pkiller> Ph0: e hvala za ovaj ispconfig... sad sam ga instalirao cini se ok
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1510352_406511482837674_5931467867412594803_n.jpg?oh=364c2833c97f41dbce19c25a6070546a&oe=54F9EC6E&__gda__=1426767349_ae71e8249fa759e1b34c71f2d4243399 # nek' Bozicne igre pocnu ! :) 
<Ph0> pkiller: jednostavan je
<Ph0> mislim da se neki pluginovi naplacuju
<pkiller> jos samo da podesim dns... ali se dvoumim da li da koristim vanjske ili da baš podesim svoj server kao dns server
<pkiller> Ph0: ovo Å¡to meni treba je besplatno :)
<Ph0> 8.8.8. i 8.8.4.4.
<Ph0> i jos jedna osmica mi fali
<pkiller> Ph0: ne ne mislim na dns za svoje domene...
<Ph0> guglov dns nikad ne zataji :P
<Ph0> aha
<Ph0> BotaniCar: a sto ako stavis kapu na sva cetri coska ?
<BotaniCar> Ph0: ti i na kartama varas ? :) 
<Ph0> ja sam u drugom djelu sela
<SilverSpace> Ispratili Josipovica u kampanju  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/josipovicMeduSvojima.jpg
<Ph0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh_90zZmNcw
<datase> YouTube: S.A.R.S. - Rakija SPOT - 0:05:22 - 2,096,591 views - 5614 likes / 177 dislikes
<ivoks> jebemti RBA
<ivoks> obavještavamo Vas da datoteka broj 4172974 nije uspješno obrađena s obzirom da datoteka nije u skladu s Formatom zbrojnog naloga. 
<ivoks> KOJI KURAC TO NE ZNAJU JAVITI NA VRIJEME
<ivoks> pas mater koja kretenska banka
<ivoks> i sad ce se drzava sjebat jer su nesposobniji od ovih idiota
<ivoks> jebote banka zbog koje ni na put ne mozes otici
<BotaniCar> Jebote banka. 
<SilverSpace> baka
<Mmike> ivoks: :)
<Mmike> ivoks:  jesi ih pito, kaj ti vele? :)
<BotaniCar> Nema ni-ikakvog milog nacina da maknem skydrive, samo da ga disejblam .. ako se bootam u alt-OS , maknem, TrustedInstaller lijepo vrati sve nazad :) Sad se pitate zakaj bi ga maknuo ( ne pitate se, znam ) , elda ? zato kaj sam bio ucesnik office365 beta programa, to su ugasili, ali moj skydrive sync klijent i dalje misli da imam i taj account i novi , a povremeno odluci da stvari koje sam odlucio syncati treba syncati s accountom ko
<BotaniCar> </pizd>
<ivoks> Mmike: ma zaboli me
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: na ovo si mislio http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/po-besplatni-obrok-u-pucku-kuhinju-dolaze-audijem-a4-977827 ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jucer da :)
<BotaniCar> trebali su "pogrijesiti" i ne blurati registracije :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vjerojatno neki od tih ni nemaju nista drugo osim tog auta 
<SilverSpace> znam jednog kaj je imao sve i na kraju pod mostom zavrsio 
<SilverSpace> 65$ barel
<SilverSpace> kazu da ce do kraja mjeseca i na 60$
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/ako-ovo-radite-kod-kuce-prijeti-vam-kazna-i-do-10000-kuna
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ChWWWrsHi4
<datase> YouTube: HOĆU PIČKE - Ž. Tutunović - 0:02:09 - 210,274 views - 988 likes / 51 dislikes
<jelly> ANNOUNCE: ide opet mandarine i limuni (mmike, BotaniCar i dr)
<Mmike> jelly: wok wok wok 
<Mmike> jelly:  koje su opicije
<jelly> saće da pas-am
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebe1uNo2Pgs
<datase> YouTube: FACEBOOK - (FEJSBUK) - Ž. Tutunović - 0:01:48 - 9,834 views - 74 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> odvalio sam se 
<jelly> Mmike: BotaniCar vileni_ utrobo http://jebo.me/pas/6d
<jelly> Mmike, BotaniCar et al: javite cim cim prije jel se narucuje i kulike
<Mmike> jelly: moram doma potvrdit, al' ja bi (gotovo) sigurno 8k mandica i 3k limunica
<jelly> samo?! :-)
<ivoks> https://securelist.com/blog/research/67962/the-penquin-turla-2/
<infy-> o/
<obrut> sta sad, od 1.1. ce hetzner naplacivat rvacki pdv ? znaci poskupice i to
<obrut> mislim da cem se maknut otanle
<jelly-home> jucer i danas je konacno bilo pristojno vrijeme, frisko kak treba za 11. mjesec, a vjetar maknuo smog i maglu
<obrut> a i Sljeme se lagano bijeli
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> obrut: ides na sanjkanje 
<jelly-home> <greycat> Oh, if we have a starting point then you could just go with   grep -i -r tits /var/www/rutorrent
<Mmike> obrut, kak mislis, hrvacki PDV?
<jelly-home> 25%
<jelly-home> umjesto 19% ili koliko je vec sad
<Mmike> e, a, kako/zasto?
<Mmike> mijenja se unutar EU nesto, ili?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-10
<CalmPitBull> morgen
<Ph0> jutro
<Mmike> joj
<Ph0> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00728/ava_fejs_728751S0.png eh sto volim pice bez imalo mozga
<BotaniCar> Novi curl, novi selinux policy pack \o/ 
<BotaniCar> brbrodo troju junacine ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: moze 8kg , jedino kaj nemam auto do ponedjeljka da dodjem po to :) 
<BotaniCar> obrut: kam prelazis s hetznera ? Svi provideri ce uskoro tak, a ne znam di bi az te pare dobio dedicated server s takvom pouzdanoscu 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2zgB93KANE # NSFW: http://www.playboy.com/articles/best-boob-gifs-12-09-2014
<datase> YouTube: Ol' Dirty Bastard - Shimmy Shimmy Ya   [Explicit] - 0:03:49 - 2,318,483 views - 13176 likes / 245 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: no da 
<vileni_> jelly-home: ja bi 10kg, ali mogu tek u ponedjeljak isto (ili cetvrtak popodne ako dodju tako rano)
<BotaniCar> OCEMO PIVO PIT? 
<BotaniCar> Pitao me sin "di su oni moji decki" ( mislio na ucesnike zadnjeg mandarina-gatheringa ) :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni_> BotaniCar: prepoznao nas kao vrsnjake? :)
<BotaniCar> vileni_: laskavo, zar ne ? :D
<BotaniCar> Bolje nego da te percepira kao nekog ucmalog djedicu :D
<Mmike> idem u ofis
<hrvojem> Mmike, london?
<SilverSpace> opet botani radi od doma pa mu dijete iskopcalo kabel 
<Ph0> hm.. bas me zanima sto ce jelly sa ostatkom agruma ? Kakva bi rakija bila od toga ?
<SilverSpace> kisela 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ti mali zicu iskopcao iz zida 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: windows update :) Izdali su novi framework koji omogucava da se iz powershella nakacim na chocolatey repozitorije i u windowsima "apt-get" dovlacim softver :) 
<BotaniCar> In other news, novi kelner ! :) http://www.linux.com/news/software/linux-kernel/798276-linux-318-4-reasons-to-love-a-diseased-newt
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam se zajebavao ovo za aptgtanje, vidze: https://4sysops.com/archives/windows-package-manager-oneget/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: nop. ti?
<Mmike> jelly: ja bi 8kg mandarina i 3kg limuna
<hrvojem> nope
<Mmike> jelly: sorry na delayu
<hrvojem> ja nisam ni planirao :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: svaki dan 
<Vlado9A3CY> hi i tebi SilverSpace ;)
<jelly> ok, pisem Mmike 8kg + 3kg, Bot 8kg, vileni 10kg
 * Ph0 away hranim magarca
<SilverSpace> :) U moje vrijeme su na Pravnom faksu studentice ulazile u kabinete od profesora - lijepe i uredne, a izlazile rascupane i neuredne...
<SilverSpace> jelly: opet dilas mandarine ?
<BotaniCar> jelly je usluznik :) 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> jel' naso netko ikad nesto a-la access za linuxaru?
<Mmike> The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google, Inc. Linux Package Signing Key <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<Mmike> pa jebo ih guglo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj nemres ni jednu pravu bazu tak okljastrit' da te zivcira ko access ? Ili zelis klikalica-front-end ? :)
<Mmike> klikalica front end
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlBe9F0M948
<datase> YouTube: MIKI SOLUS - Robi Prosinečki - 0:03:15 - 12,091 views - 42 likes / 2 dislikes
<BotaniCar> +1 za mikija ! 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kexi si probao ?
<Mmike> to je ono od caligre ili kako vec?
<Mmike> jesam, davno
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> mozda je to evoluiralo
<Mmike> thnx, BotaniCar 
<obrut> Mmike: ono za pdv se mijenja na nivou EU
<obrut> BotaniCar: ne znam jos kam bi presao s hetznera :)
<obrut> taj kexi sam ja isprobavao svako koliko-toliko da vidim jel napredovalo i svaki put zakljucio da je i dalje smece
<Mmike> obrut: digital ocean
<Mmike> ili linode
<Mmike> al' linode je isto u .hr ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj nisu i DO i linode fanj skuplji ? 
<Mmike> obrut: imas neki URL glede mijenjanja toga za EU?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: actually, nisu.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dedi kakav imam i po cijeni kakvu placam nisam nasao. 
<Mmike> tko normalan danas ima dedi :)
<BotaniCar> Onaj kom teba, amateri mogu drzati stvari po VPSovima , sumnjam da tak na nivou firme delate :) 
<Mmike> znaci, do: 512M/1CPU/20GBssd = 5 USD
<Mmike> hecner: 512M/1CPU/20GBnonssd = 6 EUR + PDV (njemacki, trenutno)
<BotaniCar> da, everything shared, sorry for throttling :) Samo dedije gledam
<Mmike> ne vidim zash
<obrut> Mmike: dobio sam mail od hetznera
<Mmike> ovo je petput isplativije
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ded bi imo smisla recimo za mega-storage, ak ti ovo kaj se nudi u paketima ne pase
<Mmike> e, a linode ima iste cijene k'o do
<Mmike> spustili kad se do uozbiljio
<Mmike> jedino linode nema ovaj najmanji paket
<BotaniCar> Mmike: je , dok ne pozelis javaVMu dic memoriju ili nekaj kaj provider jednostavno nemre napraviti :) Imao sam tucet VPSova, nikad ni jedan nije zadovoljio sve potrebe
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj nebi mogo dic memoriju?
<Mmike> pa mosh sve
<BotaniCar> kajaznam zakaj, hosting softver u kurcu, interna pravila, ne znam. Znam samo da sam dobijao odjebause 
<Mmike> s tim da je hecner xen a do je kvm
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, kakav hosting softver?
<Mmike> kakve odjebuse
<BotaniCar> kaj kakav, kaj mislis da se vpsovi sami hostaju ?
<Mmike> pa tvoj je stroj, ne kuzim, kakva odjebusa?
<BotaniCar> jel mi o dediju pricamo ili vpsu ? 
<Mmike> ne mislim, al' ne kuzim kakvu si odjebusu mogo dobit
<Mmike> vps
<Mmike> isti kufer k'o ded samo nemas dedicirani stroj za sebe nego imas virtualku koju dijelis s jos pitaj boga kime
<Mmike> ne pricamo o shared web hostingu i cpanelu
<BotaniCar> zadnje iskustvo, avalon vps ; trebam javi dat' vise virtualne memorije ; odgovor: nemremo 
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> to nije vpns
<Mmike> vps
<Mmike> kaj ti hosting ima davat virtualnu memoriju, pa sam si to slozi
<BotaniCar> sam nisam mogao :) 
<Mmike> (btw, avalon = lol)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak se manifestiralo 'nisam mogao'?
<BotaniCar> spomenuo sam njihjer su domaci i odgovor mi je bio na HR pa nisam mogao krivo protumaciti 
<Mmike> mislim da si krivo nehs protumacio
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne sjecam se vise od ovog kaj sam napisao, nakon toga smo disli ruke i uzeli dedi
<Mmike> java -Xms128m -Xmx512m
<Mmike> ili kak vec
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj ti tu hosting provider mora napravit
<Mmike> pa ti si root na svom stroju
<BotaniCar> da, nije radilo , dobijao sam neke lude greske, obratio se provideru, oni rekli "nemre"
<Mmike> #define 'lude greske'
<BotaniCar> velim, ne znam kak i na cem oni drze svoje vps-ove, pa ne znam ni root cause. 
<BotaniCar> jebi ga, velim ti da se ne sjecam. 
<Mmike> meni to nesh cudno smrdi :)
<Mmike> al' uglavnom
<Mmike> VPSovi su super danas
<Mmike> ak ti bas ne treba raw cpu power
<Mmike> ili hrpetina diska
<Mmike> linode tak milina radi da je to - milina :)
<BotaniCar> super, nemrem imati cpu power, nemrem imati diska .. kaj da delam ondfa s VPSom ? Ne radim ja u web hosting industriji pa da mi je dosta negdje udomiti index.html i da sam sretan :) 
<BotaniCar> MI RADIMO S POSLOVNIM SUSTAVIMA COUCE :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja brijem da ti nemas pojma o cem pricas :)
<Mmike> likovi vrte openerp na linode vpsu
<Mmike> 2 gige rama, ima unutra i openerp server i postgres
<Mmike> i sve radi k'o veliko
<BotaniCar> Ja 2 gige rama potrosim 4 sekunde nakon boota :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kol'ko ti memorije ima dedara, koliko fakat memorije koristis i koliko placas dedikatora
<BotaniCar> dedara ima 8GB , konstantno na 80% memorije , nemrem o cijeni. 
<jelly> tak skupo, eh
<BotaniCar> a mislim, ode na hecnerov cjenik i sve vidi, mi imamo nekaj jeftinije od online cjenika. 
<jelly> hm, zar nisu trebali jucer izaci windows patchevi za ovaj mjesevc
<Mmike> da, za 40 eura dobijes 32 gige rama stroj
<Mmike> a na linodu je 8 gigi = 80 eura mjesecno
<BotaniCar> A kaj se tice tog kak su super vpsovi, jesu, dok ti susjed ne ubije I/O , ahoster nema monitoring.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zato ne koristis hecnerov vps nego DO ili linode
<jelly> super, i na taj od 40eura tutnes 3 virtualke od 8GB
<Mmike> jer su im vpsovi na ssdovima
<Mmike> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex40ssd
<BotaniCar> Mmike: samo gomilas dodatne uvjete, na kraju ispadne da za istu paru dobijem dedi i sam si napravim X virtualnih instanci ( nekaj kao ovo kaj ej jelly napisao )
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ak ti bas treba tak, onda da
<jelly> eugh, consumer cpu
<Mmike> jelly: da, hecner su jeftilen skatulje
<jelly> ... i ljudi vrte produkciju na tome?
<Mmike> zakaj ne?
<Mmike> ak imas redundanciju i sve slozneo kak spada, fakat ne vidim zakaj ne
<jelly> jer nikad ne znas kad ce ti flipnut bit
<Mmike> jelly: nismo u '76toj :)
<jelly> nema ECC = nije ozbiljno
<Mmike> kaze PR odjel proizvodjaca memorije :)
<Mmike> kao, ECC memorija se ne sjebava i ne smrzava stroj i ne radi cudne stvari...
<Mmike> hm
 * Mmike se sad misli da si prebaci sve na jeda n40eurasti hecner :)
<jelly> ne nego: dobijes obavijest kad se sjebe, i dobijes HALT kad se sjebe totalno
<Mmike> jelly: osim kad ne dobijes i kad se sjebe tak da ne skuzis neg lagano umire
<jelly> al ima PX60-SSD sa ECC-om
<pkiller> jel netko od vas koristi mailgun?
<Mmike> al' taj je 80 eura!
<jelly> Mmike: i nema mce?
<jelly> nama redovno kad memorija krene stekati stize machine check
<jelly> (plus sto prolianti i x series imaju jos to isto kroz management vidljivo)
<Mmike> i pornjavatorima isto. Al' ne uvijek :) nekad sam naletis na smrznut stroj. Nekad naletis na cudno ponasanje stroja :)
<Mmike> tak da to s ECC memorijom koja je super i duper, naaah... 
<Mmike> pokrenes memtest u linuxu i vidis kak greske idu, a nisi nikakve alerte dobio
<jelly> to bi vise pripisao gresci kod alertinga...
<jelly> al ko zna
<Mmike> bzr
<Mmike> tko to osmisli... 
<SilverSpace> uh
<hrvojem> Mmike, jedina dobra stvar kod bzra je sto je super integriran sa launchpadom
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v06l9ychQE
<datase> YouTube: The Cramps - Bikini Girls with Machine Guns (1991) - 0:03:41 - 8,284 views - 80 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> hrvojem: a, da...
<Mmike> al' smeta me kaj mroam klikat, nemrem sve iz shella
<hrvojem> kak ne
<Mmike> pa merge request napravit?
<Mmike> reviewat, approvat?
<hrvojem> a dobro to bi malo teze islo
<hrvojem> ali --fixes mi je super 
<Ph0> ima li ko iskustva sa g2b clijenom carina intrastat ?
<BotaniCar> http://faithtap.com/2166/silent-monks-sing-hallelujah/ # plakanje od smijeha :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, super su :D
<Ph0> najbolji je ovaj mali predzanji 
<hbogner> da, kad skace :D
<BotaniCar> ;)
<Mmike> Ubuntu Core => docker on steroids :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: znas kaj jos? cesto je launchpad spor, pa dok nadjem di mi je koji branch, pa merqe request, pa koji su mi active reviewovi...
<Mmike> a to kaj se nemrem switchat medj branchevima, neg moram u drugi direktorij to sve
<Mmike> uzas
<BotaniCar> ubuntu core je fora, da
<Mmike> a ovo: bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information.                             
<Mmike> to me najvise ubije od svega
<jelly> run in circles, scream and shout?
<Mmike> jelly: almost
<Mmike> cekam da mi sastanak pocne pa da krenem s time
<Mmike> tko tu ima jos vipnet/bnet za internetatore? vileni ?
<hrvojem> Mmike, da dosta je los LP u zadnje vrijeme
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kri_4oHldMQ
<hrvojem> imamo neke repozitorije koji se refreshaju od 5. mjeseca :/
<datase> YouTube: Magazin - Svileni (1991) - 0:03:17 - 423,483 views - 484 likes / 19 dislikes
<hrvojem> mislim da cemo na github uskoro preci
<SilverSpace> super rucak bio 
<pkiller> hrvojem: a GitLab self hostan?
<Mmike> jelly: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KIyaK_gGoY
<datase> YouTube: OLIVER DRAGOJEVIĆ - Šta učinila si ti - 0:02:31 - 198,143 views - 389 likes / 2 dislikes
<hrvojem> pkiller, posto je sav kod open-source ne vidim zasto bi se zezali s time ako vec postoji alternativa koju netko drugi odrzava
<hrvojem> iako nije los gitlab :)
<pkiller> mislio sam da radite proprietary :)
<hrvojem> pa i sad je sve LP otvoreno
<hrvojem> s/sve/sve na/
<pkiller> pa neznam ja o cemu se radi :)
<pkiller> ces mi poslat link da vidim na cemu to radite? :)
<hrvojem> pkiller, https://launchpad.net/percona-server 
<hrvojem> jos backup/cluster/toolkit uz to
<BotaniCar> You can try the snappy Ubuntu Core alpha today, first on the Microsoft Azure cloud :) <3 MS
<pkiller> odlicna stvar :)
<hrvojem> Mmike, u kojem je stadiju LXD?
<Mmike> sto je LXD?
<hrvojem> :)
<hrvojem> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/lxd
<pkiller> zasto uporno canonical repakira postojece stvari :) pa sta nije to isto kao docker?
<Mmike> hrvojem: pojma
<Mmike> pkiller: pa koliko vidim to JE docker :)
<Mmike> docker je napravio libconttainers
<BotaniCar> pkiller: taman da i je, jednom kad to kenonikal prepakira, dockera se za 6 mjeseci nece nitko ni sjecati:D
<Mmike> i brijem da ce to postat standard, lxc i liblxc ce otic papa
<pkiller> a ovaj ubuntu core je ustvari COreos? :)
<pkiller> ustvari to je coreos... samo se sve drugacije zove... i ovaj snappy je neki wraper oko dockera vjerojatno
<BotaniCar> The genesis of Ubuntu Core is our mission to perfect system and application updates on phones – we created the snappy technology and application confinement system to ensure a carrier-grade update experience for Ubuntu mobile users and set a new standard for application security in the mobile era.  # kaj se to iza brda valja ?!
<vileni> Mmike: imam bnet doma
<Mmike> Vigour: jel' ti puca ssh kad? ono, u sshjas se na poso, ne diras dugo, i ovo zamrlo
<Mmike> Vigour: a jel' se cesljas kad naopacke?
<Mmike> Vigour: zash ti onoo bas nikad nish ne kazes?
<Mmike> vileni: ^^
<BotaniCar> Vigour: mogu te i ja nepotrebno hajlajtati ? :D
<vileni> Mmike: pa nisam nikad toliko dugo da primjetim da je puklo
<vileni> dogodi se mozda jednom dnevno
<vileni> iako, ako sam na laptopu, onda imam svako toliko nekih problema, a na desktopu ne
<SilverSpace> zjev
<Mmike> vileni: ma ovo je, tipa, ne tipkam nis 2-3 minute, i smrzne se
<vileni> Mmike: nije tako strasno, vise kao jednom unutar 3-4h i to na laptopu koji ponekad zna biti musicav
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> a ovi su mi jos sad i novi ap/modem/ruter donjeli
<Mmike> cisco neki
<BotaniCar> Opa, ne stedi se na korisnicima ! 
<jelly> pkiller: to je valjda jedna od onih stvari koje svaka komercijalna firma pokusava upakirati kao bolje od svih drugih (koji nude isto)
<vileni> ma nije to cisco
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mah
<Mmike> drama
<vileni> nesto drugo sa cisco naljepnicom daju
<Mmike> zovem, i pitam, jel' podrzavaju oni ipv6? veli zena, sam da provjerim, ne, ne, ne podrzavamo
<jelly> mi smo morali staviti ServerAliveInterval u .ssh/config otkad nam promijenilo fajervol
<Mmike> reko, imam problem taj i taj (kad iz virtualke probam pristupiti nekom IPju onda jedno 5 minuta opce nemrem do tog IPja s bilo kogjeg stroja zakvacenog na AP, virtualnog ili pravog)
<jelly> inace puca ssh
<Mmike> jedno 3 mjeseca su me zvali jednom tjedno da mi kazu da nemaju ipv6
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eN9k9amI7g
<datase> YouTube: LEPOGLAVA  - Z. Tutunovic - 0:02:22 - 2,386 views - 21 likes / 1 dislikes
<ivoks> dobro je netko napisao na indexu :)
<ivoks> novi pad bdpa
<ivoks> na dan kada je umro tudjman; koji je imao dug 25% BDP-a i rast BDP-a od 7%
<ivoks> al to je sve povezano, uzrocno posljedicno :0
<Mmike> eto ga
<Mmike> jos jedan HDZovac :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ali mozemo mi trkeljati koliko hocemo, kosor je izvukla bdp u pozitivu
<ivoks> otkako je otisla, imamo slobodni pad
<ivoks> i svi su radili drame od kriznog poreza
<ivoks> a sad radimo drame jer nemamo za kruh
<ivoks> mutavog li naroda
<pkiller> manjina uzdržava većinu u državi, neće biti napretka
<Mmike> mislis da nas je krizni porez spasijo?
<pkiller> da je porez 50% ni to ne bi bilo dosta
<ivoks> 'Sjetite se mene u svojim molitvama', napisala je tijekom vikenda na svom profilu. To je samo potvrdilo nedavna šuškanja da pati od neke teže molitve.
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mislim da nas je spasio, ali je bio bolja mjera od mijenjanja porezne politike i zakona
<ivoks> Mmike: ne treba ti veliki IQ da shvatis da je 'ok, ajmo dodati ovaj porez na kratko' bolje od 'ajmo opet sjebat sve koji investiraju promjenom zakona i poreza'
<ivoks> ovi vrte iz supljeg u prazno i samo stvaraju nesigurnost
<ivoks> ja vise ne znam koliki porez placam
<ivoks> nemam pojma koji su zakoni aktualni
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> mislis da netko zna?:)
<Mmike> idem u subotu slijedecu na seminar neki
<ivoks> pa u tome i je poanta
<ivoks> nitko ne zna
<Mmike> o vodjenju firme i tome svemu
<ivoks> ni porezna
<Mmike> pa cemo bas vidjet
<ivoks> privatizacija '90ih je macji kasalj u usporedbi s predstecajnom nagodbom
<ivoks> ne po obimu, vec po intenciji
<ivoks> u privatizaciji se desila pljacka, rupe u zakonu, ovo-ono
<pkiller> moj stari kao obrtnik je od 95te bio pretplaćen na narodne novine i pratio zakone vezane za njegovo poslovanje... tavan samo što se ne sruši od težine papira
<ivoks> a sa predstecajnom se pljacka namjerno ozakonila
<ivoks> mene nazove lik koji mi duguje novce i veli 'nemam, ja cu napisati da sam ti duzan 5kn, rjesenje ces dobiti za x dana'
<pkiller> recimo zakon o paušalu je odličan
<ivoks> pazi, ne sud, ne kolega kojem isto duguju
<ivoks> vec lik koji meni duguje mi sam tak otpise desetke tisuca kuna duga
<ivoks> i onda nakon svega me jos nazove 'hocemo produziti ugovor'
<ivoks> pa di to ima
<Mmike> ivoks: a kol'ko ti je u stvari duzan? 5k, ili vise/manje?
<pkiller> ivoks ti uvijek možeš ne produžiti ugovor
<ivoks> Mmike: desetke tisuca kuna
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam dobio ni lipe
<ivoks> pkiller: pa naravno, poslao sam ga u kurac
<ivoks> to je pljacka
<ivoks> uzeo mi moje
<pkiller> nadji si odvjetnika da mu to utjera...
<ivoks> i otisao s tim
<ivoks> i drzava rekla 'sve je ok'
<ivoks> pkiller: ne mozes
<ivoks> jer je drzava rekla da je to ok
<Mmike> ivoks: i cek, ajmo zamislit sa si ti reko 'ok'. Kaj bi dobio onda tih 5k kuna nazad?
<ivoks> i da je to po zakonu
<pkiller> kako ne... ako firma ima neku imovinu rasproda se i gas
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> pa to je predstecajna nagodba
<ivoks> ozakonjena kradja
<ivoks> Mmike: ne 5k, 5kn
<ivoks> Mmike: duznik definira koliko ti je duzan
<pkiller> pa sta mu nisi to utjerao prije nego je napravio tu predstecajnu pljacku
<Mmike> 5kn!
<Mmike> kao
<Mmike> 5 kuna :)
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> AHAHHAAHAH
<jelly> medo
<Mmike> on bi tebi medeka, da :)
<ivoks> pkiller: nije ti bas poznat predstecajni zakon?
<Mmike> ivoks: i kaj da si ti reko 'ok', kaj se desi? 
<jelly> Mmike: pa bas mu ga je utjerao :-)
<jelly> (mislim, :-\)
<ivoks> Mmike: dobijes 5kn i svi zaborave tvoje potrazivanje
<ivoks> pazi
<ivoks> potrazivanje na koje si platio porez
<ivoks> shvacate li vi koja je to pljacka?
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> ne kuzim slijedece
<ivoks> nemas kaj kuzit
<jelly> ivoks: jel mozes bar trazit povrat PDV-a od drzave
<ivoks> linica treba objesit za to
<Mmike> ti ak si dobar (odnosno, ak ti se pomracilo malo) mosh liku rec 'ok, ajmo zaboravit dugovanje, nisi mi nish duzan, ne zelim te vidjet'
<Mmike> kakve to ima veze s predstecajnim nagodbama/
<pkiller> ivoks ne, ja sam sada upoznat sa obrtničkim i zakonom o paušalnom oporezivanju
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to sam i napravio
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle
<ivoks> ovako to ide
<jelly> Mmike: to bi imalo smisla, da ti njemu oprostis, al da on sam sebi oprosti...
<ivoks> za tebe i pkillera
<Mmike> izdas mu papir na kojem pise 'necu ga gledat' i bok
<ivoks> radis s firmom X
<pkiller> ivoks: i uglavnom naplatim odmah na licu mjesta u kešu :)
<ivoks> ispostavis firmi X racun na 100.000kn
<ivoks> jer placali su do sad, nije bilo problema
<ivoks> drzava donese zakon o predstecajnoj nagodbi
<ivoks> firma X sutradan proglasi da ide u predstecajnu nagodbu
<ivoks> ti imas, bez da ti itko ista kaze, 7 dana da prijavis potrazivanja
<ivoks> dodjes, kazes, meni su duzni 100.000kn
<ivoks> nakon 7 dana
<ivoks> duznik *sam* sjedne, pogleda tko sta od njega trazi
<ivoks> i kaze 'ja imam 10kn na racunu i to cu podijeliti svojim duznicima'
<ivoks> sud kaze 'dobro', jer sud nema ulogu suca, vec zapisnika
<ivoks> sud ne moze reci ne, to nije u redu
<ivoks> vec moze samo reci dobro
<ivoks> i onda sud izda rjesenje u kojem pise kako ce se tebi vratiti 3kn od 10kn koje ovaj ima na racunu
<jelly> a... stupid question, tko se tu nagodio s kim? 
<ivoks> nitko
<ivoks> u tome i je drama
<Mmike> ne samo to
<Mmike> on moze IZMISLIST 3 duznika
<ivoks> umjesto da vjerovnici sjednu i razgovaraju i dogovore se kako ce podijeliti sredstva duznika
<jelly> /o\
<ivoks> duznik sam provali sto ce
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> haos :)
<ivoks> da, i sam bira kome ce vratiti
<ivoks> i kak Mmike kaze
<pkiller> e sad je pitanje... tko je ovakav zakon donio i o čemu je razmišljao kad je to donosio (kome je skidao gaće) i da li ce se to promijenit
<ivoks> izmisli dug na firmu Y
<ivoks> od 500.000kn
<Mmike> ivoks: procitaj na indexu clanke o kolollalakuicu
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> s/ivoks/jelly
<ivoks> i veli 'oni su mi bitni, pa cu njima vratiti sve'
<Mmike> lik ti fino objasni zakaj je to prevara
<ivoks> i ti se mozes jebat
<Mmike> najgore je sto nema kontrole
<Mmike> nitko nije nadlezan za rec 'cekaj malo, ne moze!'
<ivoks> Linica i Milanovica treba objesiti radi toga
<ivoks> nitko
<ivoks> sud ne smije reci ne
<jelly> znaci najbolje je sto vise biti duzan
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> najbolje je biti vlasnik firme koja propada
<pkiller> cek sta onda meni brani da sad ja to isto napravim?
<ivoks> jer si sve mozes uzet
<ivoks> pkiller: nista
<ivoks> ovi kreteni unistavaju drzavu
<ivoks> a pogotovo privatni sektor
<pkiller> pa ajmo... sta se ceka... otvorim i zatvorim firmu u 3 mjeseca
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> temeljito
<jelly> pkiller: pa da, otvoris, pokupujes svasta, i ides na nagodbu
<ivoks> pkiller: mislim da je ustavni sud rekao linicu i milanovicu 'kretencine, ne moze to tako'
<pkiller> pa to
<ivoks> i zakon je ukinut
<ivoks> taman da se 'frendovi' rijese dugova
<pkiller> ivoks: i ja mislim
<ivoks> dakle, privatizacija nije napravljena dobro
<pkiller> lobira se ovdje isto kao u americi samo manje javno
<ivoks> ali ovo je bilo blatantno pljackanje privatne imovine
<Ph0> i drzavne
<ivoks> drzavne u privatizaciji
<ivoks> ovdje samo privatne
<Ph0> DI Cazma je cije vlasnistvo ?
<ivoks> nije bitno cije je vlasnistvo firma
<ivoks> nego vjerovnici
<Mmike> da, fora je sto tak i drzavne dugove mosh odjebat
<Mmike> drzavi si duzan 100M kuna poreza
<ivoks> vjerovnicima se maznuo novac
<Mmike> ajm,o, nagodba, ajmo ne platim
<Mmike> linic kaze 'ok, ti moze'
<ivoks> ah to, da i to :)
<ivoks> i drzavu se pljackalo ne placanjem poreza
<Mmike> pkiller: da ti dodjes vjerojatno bi ti linic reko 'cekaj, kume, ti nisi moj, ne moze'
<ivoks> i sad pazi komedije
<BotaniCar> Kaj ima itko da je duzan drzavi, a ne obrnuto ? :) 
<ivoks> EPH je jedan takav primjer
<SilverSpace> evo prigodne :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ6qTconFlg
<ivoks> i sad lik napravi predstecajnu
<datase> YouTube: CRNA OVCA - Z. Tutunovic - 0:02:09 - 1,143 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<jelly> BotaniCar: svi neplatise poreza?
<ivoks> uzme lovu od vjerovnika
<ivoks> i onda proda EPH :D
<ivoks> pa tko je tu luddddd, ej
<pkiller> Mmike: sto posto. hakno bi mu mejl i sve objavio :)
<Ph0> sanaderova hobotnica je kurac za ove
<pkiller> vidis da klikaju po exe fajlovima budale :)
<SilverSpace> Ph0: oni su krali u tajnosti ovi to rade javno 
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<ivoks> zato kad mi netko veli HDZ, ko Mmike 
<ivoks> nisam HDZovac
<ivoks> ali oni su goli kurac za ove
<ivoks> HDZ krade sa strane
<Ph0> a lijepo sam babi reko da su ovi njezini antifasisti jos gori nego hdzovci, sad mi kaze da joj se bas svidja nensi tireli
<ivoks> ovi donose zakone za kradju
<pkiller> svi su oni isti... sve dok to ljudi ne budu razumijeli... sve je to jedna banda, jedan razred Å¡kolaraca gdje je predsjednik razreda svaki put netko drugi svake 4 godine
<pkiller> samo razred nema 30 učenika nego 1400 i nema profesora!
<ivoks> rekao sam prije par mjeseci
<ivoks> i kazem opet
<Ph0> treba njima bunike u caj staviti
<jelly> ivoks: al sto sad mozes, tuzit drzavu kod evrope da je napravila zakon koji je trivijalno zlouporabiti?
<ivoks> treba izac na ulicu i smaknuti par debila za primjer
<BotaniCar> Ahh, vracamo se na lomace, svidja mi se to 
<Ph0> ivoks: a ko ce to napravit ?
<ivoks> svi
<ivoks> gledao sam jedan dobar film
<Ph0> ko svi kad svi picke 
<ivoks> zaboravio sam koji :)
<pkiller> ako ih smaknes par... onda ce jace cuvat sve ove ostale... a sve zajedno ih ne mozes ni roknut kad nikad nisu svi na radnom mjestu :)
<ivoks> ali... ima jednu recenicu
<ivoks> pojedinacno smo ubojice, ali zajedno smo narod
<jelly> pkiller: bombu na markov trg kad je vlada tamo?
<ivoks> ako ode jedan i ubije, onda ide u zatvor i vlast ostaje
<pkiller> jelly kazem ti da to ne bi ni 30% rijesilo :)
<jelly> al onda si odma terorist
<ivoks> ako ode narod, onda se vlast mijenja
<Ph0> a ja mislio na onu : you just went full retard never go full retard
<ivoks> ah, korejski film
<ivoks> korejski film na putu do austina :)
<pkiller> jelly nema veze.. ja cu se zrtvovat za dobrobit vas ovdje u ubuntu-hr kanalu :P
<ivoks> pkiller: da ti sad odes i smaknes ih sve, nista se ne bi promijenilo
<ivoks> jer ti bi bio osudjen
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ako realiziras, racunaj na steku cigareta tjedno od mene :)
<jelly> ivoks: molim izbrisati danasnji dan iz logova :->
<ivoks> ali ako ode 100.000 ljudi, onda tih 100.000 sudi :)
<ivoks> jelly: :)
<ivoks> karikiramo
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ako ih roknes, brani se da si provodio nuznu pomoc ( 'rvackom narodu) , to si duzan napraviti po zakonu ! 
<pkiller> ivoks: sve to može jedan čovijek napraviti
<ivoks> ne moze
<ivoks> velim ti
<jelly> pkiller: ne moze, jer ce taj biti terorist
<ivoks> ako to jedan napravi, nista se ne mijenja jer je taj jedan onda terorist
<pkiller> ivoks: hocu reci tih 100k treba jedan skupiti
<jelly> eee
<ivoks> to da
<pkiller> uvijek je the chosen one
<Ph0> kako ? besplatnom rakijom
<ivoks> pernar je dovoljno debilan
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> ovaj Ph0 k'o da mi je brat, samo po rakiji udara :) 
<ivoks> treba njega postaviti kao lutku
<ivoks> i raditi u sjeni :)
<pkiller> PhNeutralan: pa ne rakijom ali možda besplatnim praznim riječima
<BotaniCar> ivoks: meni se cini da je Pernar pametniji nego se gradi, gle kak docira ovog boKca Sincica, uz malo srece je mecena buducem predsjedniku 
<Ph0> BotaniCar: nekidan sam se sa vjencanim kumom usiko od 1 li rakije i 6 pivi
<pkiller> treba neki manipulator psiholog... koji ce navest narod 
<BotaniCar> Ph0: svidjas mi se :)
<jelly> pkiller: Ph7 bi bio neutralan, Ph0 je totalno kiseli
<Ph0> :)
<pkiller> haha
<pkiller> sta nije ph 5?
<pkiller> neutralan
<SilverSpace> koliko god mi grintali narod opet glasa za njih 
<ivoks> narod je mutav
<ivoks> glasat ce za onoga za koga TV glasa
<SilverSpace> premutav 
<Ph0> mutav do bola
<pkiller> SilverSpace: vojska birača nije samo figurativni izraz :)
<jelly> ne, Ph5 je blago kiseli, odgovara za kozu (bar po reklamama)
<ivoks> 5.5
<pkiller> 5.5 je onaj za bebe :P
<pkiller> evo vidis kako reklame utječu na ljude :)
<ivoks> mislim da ne treba vodja
<pkiller> ja mislio da je 5 neutralan
<ivoks> mislim da samo nekome treba puknut film
<ivoks> toliko je lose
<jelly> sluznice trebaju drukciji Ph, pa su zato samponi za intimnu higijenu drukciji (i to imas posebno za muske i zenske... drukcija flora, drukciji ph)
<ivoks> samo nekome, da izadje na ulicu i pocne urlikati
<ivoks> i pozivati na smrt vladi
<ivoks> bas ono, iz ocaja i strasti
<ivoks> brzo bi se naslo 5-10
<ivoks> pa cijela ulica
<ivoks> i onda je to to
<pkiller> ivoks: nije svima tako lose... i svi vide lagani napredak (globalni)
<jelly> ne dize vlada ruke za zakone
<ivoks> pkiller: slazem se, ali napredak je na stetu buducih generacija
<SilverSpace> vladi se i ovak stisce supak boje se branitelja ko zmija 
<ivoks> pkiller: napredak u hrvatskoj je stao 2007.
<pkiller> većinom samo ljudi koji aktivno prate medije su spremni za izaći na ulice... ali bi radije čitali o tome na kavi negdje :)
<pkiller> a ljudi koji selektivno prate događaje, bi ih mogli manipulirati da krenu, ali je to nemoralno za bilo koga osim ako si političar.
<pkiller> a ako si političar onda si u onih 1400 i ne želiš promjene
<pkiller> znači ako nemaš akvarij si peder... i nema druge :)
<ivoks> masala
<ivoks> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/komentari/139859-otkrivanje-josipovica-crnog-vraca-u-suradnji-s-vjesticama-napravio-magijski-ritual-prizvao-demone-i-masonski-obmanuo-javnost.html
<ivoks> news-bar nam opce ne treba
<Ph0> bunike
<pkiller> kako vam nije to bed uopce citat :)
<jelly> dnevno.hr ima pametnih stvari koje ne pisu drugdje, pored ovakvih 
<SilverSpace> pkiller: badava kad ljudi ne razmisljaju nego citaju propagandu koja se skriva iza raznih interesa
<SilverSpace> ne mozes ljude pokrenuti 
<pkiller> uglavnom oni koji razmisljaju njima nije nigdje teško... čak ni u hravatskoj
<SilverSpace> yep
<pkiller> hrvatskoj*
<Ph0> 'rvackoj
<SilverSpace> Ph0: da i to su isto nagurali kao u glavu narodu 
<ivoks> ja samo zelim bolje za ovu zemlju
<ivoks> jer fakat moze bolje
<pkiller> recimo i Središnji Državni Portal je subliminal message
<pkiller> mogli su ga drugačije nazvat
<SilverSpace> kao i da su svi dalmatinci ljeni i neradnici 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa, jesu
<ivoks> evo, priznajem, jesu jebogapas
<Ph0> hehehe
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije istina 
<jelly> osim onih koji su se preselili vamo :-)
<ivoks> godinu dana mi jedan zid zidaju :D
<ivoks> godinu dana
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :)
<ivoks> dodjem, njih trojica
<ivoks> svi piju i puse, nitko ne radi
<ivoks> 'ne moze to brze, mora se osusiti prvo'
<jelly> ivoks: jesi siguran da su to domaci dalmosi
<ivoks> tri kamena su stavili
<ivoks> jelly: jesu, s otoka, da
<pkiller> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q1VD1y-HkU
<datase> YouTube: To nije istina - 0:00:19 - 36,210 views - 81 likes / 6 dislikes
<pkiller> ovaj lik je sve obijasnio
<pkiller> u 19 sekundi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: krive majstore si uzeo :)
<Ph0> koji ovi blitvari ?
<Ph0> i meni je jednom prilikom cijev ruknula na vikendici zovem ja majstora ajde baco vidi kolko bi popravak kostao ? veli on a ca ja znam a negdi oko 2500 kn
<pkiller> ivoks: nadam se da ih ne placas po satu :)
<Ph0> sjeo ph0 u auto zastemo zid spojio cijev i preso sa 700 kn
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b__vzf_rOUs
<datase> YouTube: Na prvo pitanje ne mogu dati odgovor - 0:01:18 - 1,579,472 views - 5058 likes / 100 dislikes
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa dovedem ljude iz zagreba
<ivoks> trojicu
<ivoks> sruse krov na kuci, unutarnje zidove
<pkiller> ovaj video je sniman u Subotici, bio sam tamo :)
<ivoks> i podignu novi krov, nove zivdoe, vrata i prozore
<ivoks> sve za jedan vikend
<ivoks> a ovi jedan zid godinu dana
<ivoks> jedan gost iz amerike mi se smijao
<ivoks> veli 'pa oni ne rade'
<ivoks> a koji k da im napravim, to je vec treca ekipa koja dolazi na taj zid
<ivoks> pa im danas puse
<ivoks> pa su rekli da ce kisa za 5 dana, pa nece ni pocinjat
<ivoks> uzas kakvi ljudi
<Mmike> ivoks: ma, nisu svi
<ivoks> nece radit i tocka :)
<Mmike> ivoks: stovise
<ivoks> Mmike: ma zajebavam se
<ivoks> ja sam dalmos
<Mmike> ivoks: mene drugfa stvar kod njih zivcirea
<Mmike> kad ih pitas nest, kazu ti moze
<Mmike> meni pukla bila osovina na brodu
<Mmike> i reko, aj sad, vadit brod van, zamijenit
<Mmike> imam i osovinu i sve
<Mmike> i najdem lika
<Mmike> jel' moze?
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> kad?
<Mmike> preksutra
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ocu ja doc p njega/
<Mmike> ne treba
<Mmike> dodje preksutra
<Mmike> nema ga
<Mmike> dodje dan iza, nadjem ga na rivi, reko -s ta
<Mmike> a joj nije stigo posla ovo ono
<Mmike> reko dobro, kaj onda
<Mmike> pa kao aj sutra
<Mmike> i opet isto
<Mmike> pa reko jebote reci 'NEMREM NEMAM VREMENA'
<Mmike> a nenee, ima on vremena, kako ne
<Mmike> samo, eto
<Mmike> majmun
<pkiller> haha... ima tih svugdje... nego kakav brod imas? 
<pkiller> :)
<Ph0> tomos 4 ?
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> nemam vise
<pkiller> nedo bog da ti treba ronioc ili tokar kod nas u istri
<ivoks> kad vidim ovo
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcnqMQp43lY
<datase> YouTube: SRPSKI POLITICARI - PROVALE - 0:10:33 - 1,184,966 views - 1681 likes / 160 dislikes
<Mmike> imo, drveni, nono moj gradio, stari prodo jer
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> tuzna prica
<ivoks> ocito smo napredovali jer nekad smo s ovima dijelili zemlju :)
<Mmike> najprejebenije plovilo ikad
<pkiller> Mmike: a di je to plovilo?
<Mmike> jelsa na hvaru
<Mmike> tj, sad je negdje u omisu
<pkiller> skupi pare i kupi za koju godinu :)
<SilverSpace> jucer gledao ovu dvojicu i bilo je prestrasno a ona munizaba to treba opjerat sa hrta http://is.gd/fnqAdG
<Ph0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2VVf0uY-q0
<datase> YouTube: manekenka.da budem - 0:00:24 - 1,399,814 views - 1555 likes / 106 dislikes
<SilverSpace> malo citam komentare to je tek prestrasno 
<Mmike> jebo mene pas ak ja kuzim ove divergeane brancheve i kak se naprave
<SilverSpace> kaj je najbolje jucer je mali mogao poentirati samo nazalost nema mene za savjetnika )
<Ph0> i predsjednicke izbore bi trebalo ukinut to je samo marioneta
<ivoks> 'jebat cu ti ja mater na replici'
<SilverSpace> Ph0: ha i nisu 
<ivoks> i eto ga, predsjednik sad :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Ph0> SilverSpace: a sto predsjednik radi osim sto zivi na banskim dvorima ?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p3KJVCGg8I
<SilverSpace> vanjsku politiku 
<Mmike> hahahah :
<datase> YouTube: Nećeš Hoćeš - 0:00:45 - 2,639,260 views - 6797 likes / 207 dislikes
<Ph0> heheheh ova ti je dobra
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj ne radi to MVP ? :) 
<Ph0> dragi moji nama treba drug tito :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mvp ? ti pak nis ne rade brinu se samo o kak kogauhljebit 
<BotaniCar> Meni ne treba nish, da bas moram reci istinu, rekao bih da mi je cist fajn :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: onda su isti kao ured (bivseg) predsjednika :)
<SilverSpace> tito ti sigurno ne treba 
<Ph0> SilverSpace:  mislim moderniji tito :)
<Ph0> ajd dobro netreba nam ni tito treba na inflacija
<SilverSpace> taj je isto na grbaci naroda zivio otimao i ubujao
<Ph0> SilverSpace: al mislim da su ljudi u gobalu puno bolje zivjeli nego danas
<SilverSpace> Ph0: ne 
<SilverSpace> zivjela je partija 
<SilverSpace> ljudi ne 
<Ph0> ne slazem se
<jelly> ne mogu reci da danas imamo redukcije struje, voznje par-nepar i secerne table
<Ph0> al zato nisi morao kruh rezat na tanje snitice
<SilverSpace> Ph0: o da morao si 
<Ph0> :*
<SilverSpace> ja sam do 15g zivio na selu i nije bilo dobro 
<SilverSpace> nismo gladovali 
<SilverSpace> dapace imao je stari i motor i traktor 
<BotaniCar> Ali vam je svatko mogao uzeti malo od vaseg :) 
<BotaniCar> Gazda, daj kravu za komesara
<SilverSpace> yep 
<Ph0> jebat ga sve to ima svoju i dobru i losu stranu :)
<SilverSpace> dosli su svake godine i daj ovo daj ono 
<SilverSpace> nisi mogo reci ne 
<BotaniCar> onda mi je draze sadasnje stanje , porezi lupaju jednako svakog :) A ne da se zna da ja imam pajceke, a silver nema, pa meni dolaze doma da mi ih uzmu :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Ph0> BotaniCar:  ne nego bi pozvao ekipu na rakiju i kolinje
<SilverSpace> u zg se to nije tako osjetilo 
<Ph0> pa udjelio malo cvaraka krvavica i inoga :)
<SilverSpace> ali manja mjesta 
<SilverSpace> tu je bilo gadno 
<Ph0> SilverSpace: ne kazem da je bilo dobro ali u globalu je bilo bolje nego danas
<BotaniCar> Ph0: kak bedast ti ja izgledam da idem nakolinje zvat "ekipu" , pa to ti pojede i popije do kraja klanja pol prasca :) I onda ih jos moras namiriti za doma :) a-ne, mi doma koljemo kao familija, s minimalnim brojem ucesnika :) Nisam ja cvarke presao da ih pol sela jede :) 
<SilverSpace> ko klinac sam naucio pred kim mogu pricat pred kim sutis kad on dode u drustvo 
<SilverSpace> ne bi se volio vratiti u to doba 
<Ph0> BotaniCar: o jebote zato moj japa je zlatan ove godine mi je 2 pajceka ostavio :)
<Ph0> SilverSpace: normalno da nebi kako bi onda tipkao po tastaturi ?
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj sad eu jebe nemres pec rakiju 
<BotaniCar> Ph0:  :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: osim kaj ne lupaju porezi jednako svakog :)
<Mmike> a i mosh se predstecajno nagodit :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da, tu sam se prosro, isprika svima
<Ph0> predstecajno pogoditi
<Ph0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LY4SIGB_NU
<datase> YouTube: Znate li sta je analni otvor? - 0:02:10 - 83,746 views - 135 likes / 4 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Zagrepčanin Borna Rendulić debitirao u NHL ligi u dresu Colorado 
<SilverSpace> i pogodio stativu steta kaj nije uslo inace su izgubili 3:0
<SilverSpace> malo je i igrao 7minuta
<SilverSpace> ni danas medvescak nema sanse 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zasto se nasi politicari natjecu tko ce imati manje imovine pred izbore
<ivoks> ja zelim glasati za nekoga tko je stvorio neki kurac
<ivoks> ak nema nis, onda je pijavica
<jelly> hahah, fuck.  Jedan korisnik je opleo po pdns-recursoru 30 tisuca upita u sekundi cijeli vikend, a mi nismo ni primijetili 
<jelly> besplatni stress test
<jelly> (also, besplatni DoS tamo nekoga :-()
<Ph0> ivoks: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/kolinda-objavila-imovinsku-karticu-ima-13-milijuna-kuna-stednje/789136.aspx 
<ivoks> pa tak treba
<jelly> kak su lokalni akamai nodovi zakon
<jelly> 160MB zakrpi za windowse, stigle za 20 sekundi
<SilverSpace> ovaj doncic ne odustaje http://is.gd/oLvisO
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45733/e-ovo-je-pravo-bozicno-drvce-
<frain> E jos da je stavio vutru za zvjezdu na vrhu...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> baklava uh koja bomba 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eeee :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tko radio balkave?
<Mmike> nema smjesnije neg kad se karam-marko hvata za srce :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sestra donjela od nekud mislim da su iz konzuma 
<tonil1> sto to?
<SilverSpace> baklave
<tonil1> odkad sam otkrio recepte na internetu dozivio sam duhovni preporod, degustiram svaki tjedan drugo
<SilverSpace> tonil1: kolace ?
<tonil1> ma biz pijem beta alanin,inace bi dobio secernu vec do sada,vise neznan sta da oblizem prvo
<tonil1> kolaci su primarni,al ni ostatak nije los ako hoces drugaciji rucak
<tonil1> posto je ujutro jaja i tost a vecera neki fast food
<SilverSpace> meni bolje jaje u lepinju 
<Mmike> beta alanin
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> sta je to?
<tonil1> Mmike, dobijes od njega apetit,a sva hrana sta uneses se prenese u energiju i pumpa direktno u misice,tako da ne dobivas nista sala,samo kondiciju,sa slatkim ubitacna kombinacija
<Mmike> #define energiju
<tonil1> e vidis sa njim mos otrcat 15km ako inace trces 8-9,samo da ne istegnes zlobove i tetive pa te to zajebe
<tonil1> al on ti samo pretvara i prenosi
<tonil1> ne stvara
<tonil1> znaci nakon sta ga uzmes jedi
<tonil1> jedi ko prasac
<jelly-home> a sta se desi ako to ne potrosis kak spada?
<tonil1> sto energiju? well onda napravis 60tak krugova brzim hodom oko stola u kuzini
<tonil1> ne da neces
<tonil1> vec te tijelo silit
<tonil1> visak energije
<tonil1> znam po sebi :D
<tonil1> jelly-home, jes ti ono reka u krivom kanalu?
<tonil1> nist nevermind
<jelly-home> znam da me ima na milion kanala al obicno ne fulam
<frain_> <tonil1> znaci nakon sta ga uzmes jedi | uzems Å¡ta?
<tonil1> http://wipfilms.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Evils-of-the-Night.jpg
<tonil1> frain_, ?
<tonil1> ma dodatak za trening
<tonil1> suplament
<tonil1> koji dize apetit
<frain_> ok
<frain_> pošto daješ?
<tonil1> ne prodajem ja,haha ne bavim se tim biznisom
<tonil1> trazis cisti oblik amino kiseline beta alanine
<frain_> samo se zajebavam :D
<tonil1> a jel
<tonil1> dobro
<frain_> channel je javno ligiran
<tonil1> a znam
<tonil1> htio sam ti reci
<tonil1> podsjecas me na ruta
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/horor-u-skoli-psihicki-bolesna-majka-prebila-odgajateljicu---imam-dokaz-da-sam-luda--briga-me-i-ako-je-ubijem--/1252622/
<SilverSpace> ides
<frain_> jadni i ti ucitelji...
<tonil1> lol
<tonil1> a to je provjerena taktika
<tonil1> pali uvijek
<tonil1> kad si macan u glavu nemos u zatvor :D
<tonil1> bar na papiru
<tonil1> ova bogami u glavi nije samo je bezobrazna i otrovna
<frain_> to sto te strpaju na Rab više-manje
<SilverSpace> svakakvih ima roditelja ima i jedna kod netjaka prvi razred mama kaj bas ne kuzi da joj dijete nije bas sposobno i radi drame 
<frain_> Poznate su mi te price...
<frain_> A neznas ko ludi majka ili djete
<SilverSpace> da sva sreca mali je tak tak normalan 
<SilverSpace> ali to obilato koristi podmuklo 
<infy-> o/
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/galerija/news/u-lancanom-sudaru-na-aveniji-dubrava-troje-ljudi-ozlijeeno-397805/1010357
<SilverSpace> jebenti koja redaljka 
<Vlado9A3CY> a bar su ostali u liniji :)
<Vlado9A3CY> sigurno je prolazio neki polovni ali zgodan komad u minici :D
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ZQE8c9
<Vlado9A3CY> e takav, ili slican neki :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-11
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Ph0> Jutro
<Mmike> Bogme
<Mmike> I minus upeko lagano
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> backupirat /var/tmp $(HOME)/.cache i ine direktorije
<Mmike> to je bas, onak
<Mmike> super :)
<vileni> Mmike: tko ti to bekapira?
<Mmike> vileni, rsync! :)
<Mmike> aha, tko
<Mmike> server! (ja)
<Mmike> Vigour, jel' radi nuc?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> vileni, jel' radi nuc?
<Mmike> "There are 1 updated packages of which 16 are updated for security reasons"
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> i novi kernel doso
<Mmike> taman kad sam si env slozio opet :/
<Ph0> smrzo sam se ko picka.
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<BotaniCar> novi rpm , happy updating :) 
<BotaniCar> jutro :)
<Mmike> Ph0, zima danas, da :)
<Ph0> Mmike: moro sam strugat sajbu, ali prstima posto mi strugac osto u garazi
<Mmike> Pjah
<Mmike> I ja cu to znaci morat
<Mmike> a moram dete vozit doktoru
<Mmike> da je bar 2 metra snijega napadalo, pa da se veselim
<Mmike> e, nikad, nikad, nikad vise necu kupit s3 eskimo
<BotaniCar> Vidi se tko ima zimske gume :) 
<Mmike> drek, a ne guma
<BotaniCar> Mmike eskimo je drek ako dobijes poljsku , slovenska je super. 
<Ph0> Mmike: ja zadovoljan jeftine a super
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mislim da moras bit malo tuk-tuk da se sad, po zimi, cak i kad nema snijega, a nisi bas na Hvaru, ne vozis sa zimskim gumama
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ove koje imam na autu su uzas.
<Mmike> Ph0, koje auto?
<Mmike> ja sam ih imao na mazdi demio i ok su bile. Mali auto, fakat moras divljat da se sklizat pocnu.
<Ph0> s3 na octaviji 195/65/15
<Mmike> A po snijegu su mila majka.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mene je vulkanizer upozorio na to kad sam si ja gledao. Veli da je poljski pogon koma, a slovenski super
<Mmike> E, te ja sad imam na Mazdi6. 
<Mmike> I sklizu se! Ono, moram kretat k'o da imam BMW 350milijardu i 255 gumu iza
<Ph0> mene moje sluze super
<BotaniCar1> Jebem ti sex ! 
<BotaniCar1> Svaki put kad nadogradim virtualdrek, polomi mi mrezu 
<BotaniCar1> i znam da bude, i svejedno to radim u pol smjene .. 
<Ph0> cemu nesto dirat ako radi ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/vec-dugo-nijedan-europski-celnik-nije-ovako-ostro-iskritizirao-hrvatsku-vladu
<Mmike> mobitel Samsung Galaxy SIII mini VE + FLIP COVER za samo 49 kuna mjesečno
<Ph0> SilverSpace: ne teske teme dok kava ne proradi :)
<Mmike> pa kaj je ta zaba normalna? :D
<BotaniCar1> Ph0: bolje da ga ja sad nadogradim i vidim jel sve ok, nego da se nadogradi sam i ko zna kaj bu u pol noci ( da, cesto radim s windowsima koji se sami nadogradjuju ) :D
<SilverSpace> badava to magarca ne mozes naucit nis
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: ZABA ? 
<SilverSpace> Ph0: :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ovaj SilverSpaceov link me odveo na zaba.hr
<BotaniCar1> Ahahahahhahaha , p'kak ? 
<Mmike> ptak :)
<BotaniCar1> ^^
<SilverSpace> kakav sad petak
<Ph0> dan za metak
<BotaniCar1> Dan kad mozemo donesti svoju igracku u vrtic
<SilverSpace> no da 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mogu rebootnit, doso novi kelner, a ak ne sad ovak ce stajat danima?
<Mmike> tj, SilverSpace, ributnit cu :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--tragicna-smrt-ljubitelja-adrenalina-base-jumper-poskliznuo-se-s-litice-i-poginuo/1251971/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj opet :)
<vileni> Mmike: sve radi, iako ne stignem koristiti bas
<vileni> nuc je malo glasniji nego sto bih htio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, za minutu je up (ak je ivoks popravio :D )
<vileni> sto je i dalje 100 puta tise od proslog kompova
<vileni> kompa*
<Mmike> a sad
<Mmike> A sad, pomogo nam Hinduini (Buda od milja)
<Mmike> vileni, ja cekam da mi 4790K dodje doma, bas me zaima kak ce se stock cooler cut :)
<Mmike> imam katanuIII na ovom AMDu i ta zna bit fest glasna kad se ovaj uspuse
<Ph0> Mmike: pusti jace muziku :)
<MmikeT> I, etoga.
<vileni> Mmike: onaj g3258 je jako tih sa stock kulerom, i radi na 45-50 stupnjeva
<vileni> jedini zajeb, kuciste ima usb3 konektore, a maticna nema headere za usb3
<vileni> tj nema nikakve
<Mmike> temp1:        +32.4°C 
<Mmike> to je meni trenutno temperatura CPUa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ola :D
<SilverSpace> evo uspio :)
<Mmike> sad sam mprime pokrenio, da vidimo dokle ce otic
<SilverSpace> ides macak od 11kg 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koliko tvoj ima 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, manje od 10
<Mmike> macke su mi daleko laganije od deteta
<Mmike> koje ima 10kg
<Mmike> vileni, nece CPU preko 60C
<Mmike> i ovo kaj se cuje nije katana nego napajanje
<Mmike> cudaminer ne radi pa nemrem fest zagrijat kuciste vise
<Mmike> weeee!, bzr merge uopce nije los k'o sto se cini u pocetku
<Mmike> mislio sam da cu barcuku vremena pimplat merge, eto gotov u 15ak minuta
<vileni> Mmike: e da je na stock 32 onda bi bilo super :)
<vileni> ovaj bi se sa noctuom vjerojatno zaledio
<Mmike> da, nemam noctuu na kuleru
<Mmike> samo na kucistu
<Mmike> pre dobre su noctue
<SilverSpace> kazu da ce sutra biti jos hladnije 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a nocu vise nego vani
<SilverSpace> vileni: nuc koji proc je u njemu i5
<SilverSpace> ?
<vileni> ne, onaj celeron n2820
<vileni> najjeftiniji nuc koji prima 2.5" disk
<SilverSpace> pa to bi trebalo bit tiho
<vileni> pa kad je sve ostalo ugaseno u sobi, onda ga cujem
<vileni> cuje se kao stariji laptop recimo
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: ako se hoces zjacat' , probaj s malim javnim prijevozom do vrtica :) AKo ti se nitko ne ustane, do vrtica ces bit svarcerneger-baja :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, ma, nemam javni prevoz do vrtica :) 20 minuta pehaka :)
<BotaniCar1> E, that works too
<Ph0> jebo majku nekaj nevalja :  08:42:18 up 46 days, 23:25,  4 users,  load average: 1.63, 1.56, 1.48 , brijem da mi scripta nekaj serucka
<SilverSpace> Ph0: napali te :)
<Mmike> kaj ne valja?
<Mmike> load average 1.6?
<Ph0> gzip sprema 40 gb
<BotaniCar1> to ni' nish :D
<Ph0> eto kaj nevalja
<Ph0> morat cu ja potrazit neki firmware za taj nas da ja predjem na rsync
<Ph0>  9733 root      20   0  1908  688  332 D   20  0.0  59:04.65 gzip
<Mmike> juju-test INFO    : Results: 3 passed, 0 failed, 0 errored
<Mmike> kak je to fino :D
<SilverSpace> jebo yutarnji samo josipovic valja svi drugi nevaljaju koje sdp novine 
<Ph0> rsync -avz ? da synca 2 direktorija bez da isto brise ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/pocelo-uredenje-skijaskih-staza-na-sljemenu/1252781/?foto=3
<vileni> SilverSpace: mislim da jutarnji opcenito ima problema, bez obzira na pristranost
<BotaniCar1> Mislim da jutarnji nema nikakvih problema :) Voze po svojem, ne haju :) Bas im je fino
<SilverSpace> vileni: ima kad mu oprostis dugove :)
<vileni> ma mislim opcenito na stil pisanja vijesti, i opcenito sto sve spada u kategoriju vijesti
<BotaniCar1> http://www.wsusoffline.net/ # presuper
<jelly-home> ajme, ko apt-zip
<vileni> kad nemas gigabite interneta
<jelly-home> ili ne zelis stavit staru kramu na internet na blef
<SilverSpace> yjevvv
<BotaniCar1> nije ylato sve sto sja 
<SilverSpace> opet us tipkovnica
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim jednom ok drugi put ode na us 
<SilverSpace> nakon reboot
<Ph0> karabaja
<MmikeDro> Pa ne vjerujem :):-)
<MmikeDro> Kod doktora - nikog :-)
<MmikeDro> (Jedno dete, to ko da nema nikog ):-)
<jelly-home> zima, sakrili se virusi
<BotaniCar1> http://www.gshock.com/watches/Classic/GBA400-1A9# # nekad mi dodje da ponovno pocnem nositi sat :) 
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: kaj to ni lepo ? Jos da nema ni tebe/Luke u cekaonici :) 
<SilverSpace> pih
<MmikeDro> bas to :)
<MmikeDro> Mobitel mi je spor za polydit :(
<SilverSpace> i ja ludim koliko je spor i poj mob 
<SilverSpace> moj*
<BotaniCar1> Meni je mob usporio otkad je gugl uveo sve ove krasne dodatne usluge ; kad sortiram aplikacije po imenu - guglovih imam kaj skrolat' dva ekrana. 
<SilverSpace> uopce ne znam kaj bi si uzeo u vipu
<BotaniCar1> Imam roota i kad bi znao da ce telefonijada i market ostati funkcionalni, maknuo bi sva *kiosk *movie sranja 
<SilverSpace> fakat mi je sony tv ok samo da jos ima android unutra kak su najavili u novm modelima 
<MmikeDro> Silver uzmi meni xperiju onu malu.
<SilverSpace> MmikeDro: ja gledam jedan lg 5"
<SilverSpace> xpiriju imam sad 
<SilverSpace> uzasno je usporila 
<MmikeDro> Pa i njuskalo app je postala neupotrebljiva... :(
<MmikeDro> :-[
<MmikeDro> Koju imas?
<SilverSpace> prastaru miro xpiriju 
<BotaniCar1> Miro :)))))
<SilverSpace> yep :)
<MmikeDro> Ja gledam z3 compact ili tak nesh...
<SilverSpace> ne dam mvise od 500kn za mob 
<SilverSpace> na ugovor i sto kuna mjesecno 
<SilverSpace> ne dam i gotovo
<MmikeDro> No more ugovor. Tarife su ocaj.
<BotaniCar1> Ja vise ne dam ni jednom provideru nikaj, sve ide prek ebaya
<vileni> motoG!
<MmikeDro> Upala pluca :(
<MmikeDro> Sumamed.
<MmikeDro> Milina.
<SilverSpace> MmikeDro: kaj klinac ? i u skoli kod franka par njih je imalo virusnu upalu pluca
<SilverSpace> na srecu franko ne
<Ph0> http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/apoY96n_700b.jpg
<SilverSpace> moram van na zimu 
<BotaniCar1> kad dobijes 500x : chcon: can't apply partial context to unlabeled file `x' # zivio SElinux
<BotaniCar1> http://jax184.com/pictures/6.6Years.png #don't want to flood network or anything :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: exponential backoff?
<BotaniCar> jelly: to je jedini suvisli dio cijelog problema, i rjesenja koje je servis primjenio :) 
<BotaniCar> Al', ovo nje 455-a iteracija greske, pa da timeout bude toliki :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbwPkJXddUA #TMI, i know
<datase> YouTube: IVO FABIJAN MRVELJ - DEBELE ZENE - 0:03:32 - 255,071 views - 477 likes / 20 dislikes
<Mmike> Bakka bakka bakka
<BotaniCar> "volim te k'o plavusha tanga gache" :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: :D :D :D
<pkiller> alo alo... :)
<pkiller> kakve terminal emulatore koristite za windowse? nije valjda putty jedini za spojit se na linux mashinu?
<Ph0> imatoga cygwin mislim da
<Mmike> pkiller: imam windows emulator, moze to? :)
<Ph0> hehehe
<Mmike> bio je jedno vrijeme onaj neki SecureCRT ili tako nesto
<Mmike> skroz je bio zgodan, kuzio je cak i zmodem protokol 
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> treba dic nekvi BBS :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfmSU3SkurU
<datase> YouTube: Kićo Elvis Slabinac Presley 1985 - 0:07:31 - 62,764 views - 109 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/znanost/uspjesno-testirali-laserski-top-kad-ne-ubija-radi-kao-teleskop-397856
<SilverSpace> novo doba 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/sramota-djeca-u-hrvatskoj-gladuju-a-vlada-daje-32-milijuna-kuna-crkvi-u-bih-za-ratu-kredita/789289.aspx
<Mmike> pa jebem li im
<pkiller> tog secureCRT se i ja sjecam... ali njega je trebalo krekirat :P
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pkiller: turni ubuntu, i windowse u virtualbox
<Mmike> tak ja radim
<pkiller> ma imam neki HP pavilion x2 13,3 sa 1ghz procesorom i 4gb rama... touch screen, moze se odvojit od tipkovnice i onda je tablet
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovaj mora da je pio krv zmajeva djevica , kad je imao takav glas ! 
<pkiller> na windows 8.1 neke stvari jednostavno rade... samo mi treba da se spojim na svoj server i da mogu koristit byobu ili tmux
<BotaniCar> pkiller: nije putty jedini, ali je najbolji, thus .. 
<BotaniCar> Kaj ti sad ne radi ? :) 
<pkiller> da ti budem iskren... font mi se ne sviđa :)
<pkiller> i ne mogu koristiti F tipke u byobu
<BotaniCar> I za to je OS kriv ? :)
<hrvojem> BotaniCar, ovo bi tebe moglo zanimat: https://securityblog.redhat.com/2014/12/10/analysis-of-the-cve-2013-6435-flaw-in-rpm/
<pkiller> nisam to rekao, nego sam pitao da li ima neki drugi terminal emulator osim putty-a
<Mmike> pkiller: a trebalo bi ih bit doslovce tona
<pkiller> Mmike: ma jucer sam guuglao i nisam mogao vjerovati koliko malo rezultata sam dobivao... mislio sam da se gugel urotio protiv mene
<Ph0> pkiller: cygwin
<Ph0> http://tinyurl.com/7rmu8ze
<pkiller> cygwin sam probao par puta... ali to je cijeli "set alata" ne samo terminal
<pkiller> e ovaj mobaxterm je bomba.. smjesno izgleda ali je cudo od programa, samo mi unisti splitane screenove u tmuxu
<Ph0> cek kaj imas x dignute ? sto ne probas nekim vncom ?
<pkiller> nemam
<pkiller> koristim byobu sa tmux backendom na ubuntu
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: hvala ! Interesantno je kak spominju "Another approach to mitigate this issue is the use of the O_TMPFILE flag. Linux kernel 3.11 and above introduced this flag" , a kernel 3.11 necu vidjeti na serveru jos 2 godine :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: oni su problem rijesili pa ti vidi :)
<pkiller> Ph0: ja bi htio da mi radi kao urxvt na linuxu ... zato ne mogu naci dobar terminal emulator za windowse :)
<Ph0> tesko bez x-a
<jelly> pkiller: imash rxvt za cygwin, onda
<jelly> taj build radi native bez da se trebaju dici Xi
<Hrki> Mmike: nemoj protiv crkve
<Hrki> ona je super
<Hrki> pomaze ljudima
<Mmike> Hrki: vise nit zajebancija s tim nema smisla
<BotaniCar> Jedino "dobro" u ovom kreditiranju crkve ( ako nam ne lazu) je da ce kao kompenzaciju uzeti crkvene nekretnine u RH. Da netko crkvi uzme nekretninu se ne vidi cesto. 
<BotaniCar> Iako, i tu me zanima tko i kako ce procijeniti nekretnine
<Mmike> ne vidim ista 'dobro' u odnosenju s crkvom
<Mmike> u ikojem kontekstu
<Mmike> crkvu bi trebalo zabraniti
<Mmike> k'o sto su zabranjeni nadrilijecnici
<Mmike> i ini hostapleri
<Hrki> pa odvijek mi se gade pa mi govorite da su oni ok
<Hrki> i da pomazi jadnim ljudima
<Hrki> odavno govorim da to treba odjebat makar 99% gradjana bilo katolici
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl4tuSTMhAg&list=RDgl4tuSTMhAg
<datase> YouTube: Dječaci - AFTER U ZATVORU (VIDEO) - 0:03:53 - 225,111 views - 928 likes / 26 dislikes
<BotaniCar> ma, X% gradjana su katolici dok se na vjeru ne uvede porez, vidjet' ces onda. 
<obrut> Hrki: problem je sto je od tih 99% deklariranih katolika njih 30% pravih katolika, drugi su se tako deklarirali jer se to tak treba... ipak smo mi rvati pa smo i katolici... to sto ne jebu vjeru ni nekakve propovjedane moralne vrijednosti ni 5% koga briga
<Hrki> pa znam, zato i kazem jebe mi se kolko ih je na papiru
<Mmike> pravi katolici?
<Mmike> kakve to ima veze
<Hrki> vjera nije dokazana i nema kaj raditi s ljudima
<Mmike> nemres bit debil i vjerovat u bradatog cicu koji 'sve vidi i zna'
<Hrki> i evo, sad ovaj knin u kurcu
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> mozes :)
<Hrki> nema nicega i oni sad grade najvecu crkvu u hrvatskoj ;)
<obrut> pa ja sve vidim i znam.. bradu imam :) vjerujte u mene !
<Hrki> bas za debilie
<Mmike> obrut: pa ja vjerujem u tebe!!!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj ne bi mogao biti, vjeruj u kog oces ali tretiraj vjeru kao pimpek ( ne vadi ga van na cesti i ne guraj mi ga u uho )
<Hrki> BotaniCar: tocno to
<BotaniCar> Slazem se, i ja vjerujem u obruta
<Hrki> i ne pilajte me za blagdane
<Hrki> i treba ukinuti one tuljanske crkvene pjesmice
<Hrki> kao da tuljane slusam
<BotaniCar> obrut: ako se na sljedecem anketiranju izjasnim kao obrutobozavaoc, ocu se za osobnu moci slikati s ... nekim mini-pc-em na glavi ? :D
<Mmike> kaaj?
<obrut> ok ljudi... vidim ja, svi ce te kod mene u raj... ceka vas najbrzi internet, izvori pive, drva na kojima rastu cevapi i online pornjave da ih cijelu vjecnost nemos pregledat
<Mmike> youtube umro? :)
<Mmike> obrut: jos neki gemist ak das da se ispod sanka ufura... :)
<obrut> dogovoricemo se :)
<Mmike> :D:D:D
<Mmike> i tko sad nebi vjerovo u tebe :D
<vileni> obrut: zadnju stavku vec imamo :)
<obrut> vileni: ma ovo sve je lose kvalitete :)
<BotaniCar> "ALT+STAB" :) 
<Mmike> tu bi weshmashian mogo pomoc malo :D
<BotaniCar> Jer , weshmashian kuzi kaj je dobra pornjava :) 
<vileni> da, dodje u raj i administrira pornjavu
<Hrki> obrut: zasto su hrvati katolici po defaultu ?
<vileni> sto je skrivio?
<Hrki> kak to da ih u jugi nisu istrijebili
<BotaniCar> Hrki: zato kaj svaka Crkva sluzi Vlasti ? Em su odali dojam da nisu tako "tvrdi"; em su im ovcice indoktriniralid a budu pasivni uzivaoci sistema. Svakoj vlasti pase crkva
<obrut> Hrki: to nemoj pitat mene :)
<vileni> maticna mi podrzava wakeonWan
<Ph0> obrut: rakija ?!?!?!??!
<Mmike> zato kaj je zvonimir sjebo
<Mmike> ili branimir
<Mmike> ili koji vec
<BotaniCar> Ph0: :* 4 rakija ! 
<Mmike> iz straha od turaka pokatoliciziro narod
<Mmike> i eto ti sad na
<SilverSpace> bezdožnici jedni strela vuvas pukla 
<SilverSpace> vis djeluje :)
<vileni> ok, ploca ima i dehumidifier
<SilverSpace> odoh na biciklo van 
 * BotaniCar ureno smjestio PC iza akvarija :) 
<obrut> ja samo znam da su mene odmalena odgajali kao katolika, u to doba smo bili u manjini (u mjestu gdje sam zivio)... a sad sam opet u manjini jer su svi drugi veliki vjernici, a ja nisam
<vileni> jos da ima aparat za kavu
<BotaniCar> Lijepo se vec kamenca od isparavanja nahvatalo na shasiju 
<SilverSpace> jebote ne djeluje promasila vas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> ispast ce da su svi linuxasi bezboznici
<vileni> kako cemo se tako probiti na desktope
<Mmike> vileni: dehumidista? :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: :)
<Mmike> obrut: kaj si iso na pricesti, lizanje hostija, cesljanje popa, i to?
<obrut> vileni: pa imas onaj neki krscanski ubuntu :)
<vileni> ja sam bio i ministrant
<Mmike> vileni: LOL
<vileni> znam
<BotaniCar> vileni: dehumidifier na ploci citam kao "zalijepili su selotejpom na northbridge one vrecice kaj dobijemo s cipelama" ? :) 
<Mmike> vileni: k'o i ico :)
<obrut> Mmike: sve... i isto sam bio ministrant, ali jako kratko vrijeme :) nisam bas bio poslusan :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: citam i nije mi jasno bas :)
<Mmike> jel' si mozete icu zamislit k'o ministranta? :) :)
<Mmike> obrut: hahahahhaah
<Mmike> pa jebote :) :)
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha :) Zamisljam icu kako se sunja po crkvenim podrumima s vinom :) 
<vileni> Mmike: vjerojatno je pojeo sve hostije? :)
<vileni> (nije da znam covjeka, znam legendu)
<obrut> bwahahaha :)
 * SilverSpace je iso na sve crkvene pizdarje ali nikad nije bio ministrant 
<SilverSpace> nisam bio dobar 
 * BotaniCar je isao u crkvu , ali nema nikakvog formalnog dokaza da je krscan
<pkiller> sta hocete... danas su crkve moderne.. hostije se printaju sa jestivom bojom :)
<pkiller> kad sam to cuo... zamisljao sam si hostiju da pise gore "Zdravo Marija x40"
<vileni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mQfFVT4tT8
<datase> YouTube: ASRock Feature - Dehumidifier - 0:02:17 - 145,654 views - 197 likes / 56 dislikes
<vileni> nije mi jasno i dalje
<vileni> ali filmici su im zakon
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> da ste bili u rovu bi vidjeli kak se bog moli mole ga i bezboznici 
<Ph0> BotaniCar: kaj ces imat vodeno hladjenje kad si komp iza akvarija staio ?
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/64476_10200625584551732_1307558836_n.jpg?oh=2c3b908df7adcb03a1cfc440c1b9a7b8&oe=55423821
<BotaniCar> Ph0: ma jok, samo tamo je moglo a da ne bode oko, skuzio sam da , kad radi kod radnog stola - sjebe termostat toplinom koju proizvodi ; pa mi u boravku bude ok, a mali mi se u spavacoj sobi smrzne ( termostat je iznad radnog stola , jbg ) 
<Mmike> de-humid-fire
<Mmike> :)
<Ph0> postoje sada i wifi termostati :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: prava stvar bi bila pc akvarij, u mineralnom ulju
<BotaniCar> Ph0: velis, s jos 10 godina stambenog kredita ispred sebe, nek uletim u infrastrukturalne investicije !:) 
<Mmike> vileni: kra :) pa i moja nova ploca to ima :D
<Mmike> lol :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: kad nemam ribice koje bi mogle prezivjeti u mineralnom ulju :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: pc ne moras hraniti :)
<vileni> stavis pc u akvarij, a ribice na screensaver
<vileni> btw, treba tko akvarij za kornjacu?
<Ph0> hehehehe
<BotaniCar> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/chrysler-grand-voyager-2.8-crdi-turing-automatik-oglas-12090977 
<vileni> vozilo na slici je puno zanimljivije od vozila u naslovu
<vileni> i drugoj slici jel
<BotaniCar> Dvije su slike, punchline je u opisu , as always 
<SilverSpace> opet se yamrynuo ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> grrrrr 
<vileni> Mmike: jesi slozio taj novi komp? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sa-splitskih-ulica--tko-tu-ima-prednost-/1253000/
<SilverSpace> uh bas je dobro vani na biciklu bilo malo mi se guzica smrzla
<Mmike> vileni: ma nije mi doslo jos
<Mmike> svijet-medija
<Mmike> budz0r: oooo!
<Mmike> budz0r: cestitke :D
<Mmike> e, mladici
<Mmike> moram mami kupit neke fine zvucnike za DVD player
<Mmike> ili mozda minilinijicu s radijem
<Mmike> imate preprukroka?
<BotaniCar> na slijepo: bilo koji s drvenom kutijom. Koliko ti je mama gluha i u kakvom formatu ima glazbu *? 
<Ph0> drvena kutija i  rpi unutra
<BotaniCar> I koliko zvulje smiju kostati ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: gluha, CDji pretezito
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> ja joj kupujem )
<Mmike> za novu godinu
<Mmike> al' nema radio pa sam mislio mozda nekvu mini-linijicu ipak 
<Ph0> cek sto mini linije imaju cdje ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ONKYO-CS-265-MINI-HI-FI-SYSTEM-RED-CD-NFC-BLUETOOTH-USB-CONNECTIVITY-/331402935410?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Compact_Shelf_Stereos&hash=item4d29277c72
<jelly> ooh, blutut
<jelly> alzo, _crvena_
<BotaniCar> Pda, pretpostavljam da je StaraMajka ima telefon .. NFC je isto dobra fora
<BotaniCar> crvena je must, em je bozic, em je zensko ! :) 
<jelly> taj Argos zvuci ko Lidl
<BotaniCar> Sto bi reklo: od njih bi eventualno kupio cokoladu ? :) 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51JuFmvJiBM
<Mmike> aaa
<datase> YouTube: N-Control Avenger for PS3 Controller Unboxing & First Look - 0:04:02 - 4,800,121 views - 27478 likes / 2584 dislikes
<Mmike> pa gle ti ovo :)
<SilverSpace> http://sonusart.hr/hi-fi-katalog/
<jelly> nadje se tu i tamo i u Lidlu nesto
<BotaniCar> <3 sonusart
<jelly> SilverSpace: hahah
 * SilverSpace reklamira frenda :)
<jelly> da, samo price range, dva reda velicine gore
<BotaniCar> Ako ima za mazdu 6 i zimske gume, ima i za mamu ! 
<jelly> so jes jes
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a da joj jednostavno kupis pulover ? :) 
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> ja si ovo uzeo http://sonusart.hr/product.aspx?c=125&p=1071
<SilverSpace> zato kaj mi je na tv zvuk bio za hurac 
<SilverSpace> super mi je sad stvar kaj mogu sve zivo pustiti na njega pc laptop mob 
<SilverSpace> i zvuk je zadovoljavajuci na filmovima 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak spojis telku i to sve na to?
<Mmike> njah
<Mmike> al' treba mi i radio
<Mmike> tj tuner
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako ti nije skupo, ovo kaj sam ja linkao je bru-tal-no
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ak nema kod nas za kupit onda mi nema smisla
<Mmike> al' da, jebeno je
<Mmike> steta kaj nema 2 ili 3 lineina
<Mmike> moram smislit kak cu DVD player i laptop spojit na to
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ebay.uk ; stigne prije Bozica ako sad narucis
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemreju mi r1 izdat
<BotaniCar> Mmike: opet ti dodajes uvjete :) Onda odi u sonus :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: telka mi spojena optickim 
<SilverSpace> sve drugo BT
<Mmike> a 
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> ti bi nes ovako http://sonusart.hr/catalog.aspx?c=16
<BotaniCar> ovo je neloshe http://sonusart.hr/product.aspx?c=16&p=1081 , treba chut'
<BotaniCar> I, nema crvenih :(
<jelly> platis nekom da ga ofarba
<jelly> nisam znao da sonus ima tih consumer stvari
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: naruci od milanovica ili josipovica :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak je ovaj jelly u pravu, ima ti moj bivsi kolega airbrush ( i crta jebene zmajeve ) :) !
<weshmashian> jel' bero? :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: dok je frend radio u IT-u SDP-a sam dobijao shibice i sranja :) Sve redom crveno :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: iz neba, pa i poantu! Jest :) 
<weshmashian> nijesam njega dugo vidijo :)
<BotaniCar> ( nemoj mmiketu rec da ce mu umjesto zmaja nacrtati svapski oklopnjak iz '44 i malog chaos marinca ) :D
<weshmashian> a ni tebe :)
<weshmashian> lol
<BotaniCar> Kad si obnevidio od pornografije :)
<weshmashian> porn porn porn sex porn.. :)
<BotaniCar> Sex ? Like real sex ? Cool story, bro :) 
<BotaniCar> Znamo da se muskarci s djecom vise ne sexaju :D
<jelly> nego s kim se sexaju
 * jelly evil
<BotaniCar> Ne. </sad>
<weshmashian> desankom i sestrom joj
<BotaniCar> Vise ni to ne radim, kad vidim pornic, sjednem na ruke :)
<weshmashian> neznam kak bi ti delal tu onda.. :)
<BotaniCar> "mogu ja i bez ruku" :) Osim toga, bas na mjesto  helpdesk tehnicara slinim :) Imam tog dosta i sad :)
<Mmike> http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/products/archive/X-HM31V-K/page.html
<weshmashian> Mmike: izaso si iz stosa, to nije pornjava
<Mmike> weshmashian: mosh dodat ovaj IP na isilon-export listu: 192.168.42.12
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Plays: DivX, AVI, JPEG, MP3, WMA files from USB, CD-R/RW and DVD-R/-RW #kaj, slike ?! :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: e, kak k-lo, jel' se popravio kaj on, ili je jos uvijek 'dodjem radim haos'
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ima hdmi out
<BotaniCar> puta madre
<weshmashian> Mmike: i dalje je poznat kao Uptime Decimator
<Mmike> weshmashian: LOOLOLOLOL :D
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> sastanak
<Mmike> ajte
<pkiller> ovo je pornjava :) http://www.jolida.com/product/glass-fx-10
<pkiller> Less than 1% at 10 W output, 39Hz to 10KHz, 8 ohms
<pkiller> distorzija
<BotaniCar> Prestao sam citati na "holographic sound" :)
<pkiller> haha to ja nisam ni citao... ja odmah na specs-e
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ja se ni ne zelim sjetiti da sam tjedan dana sa njima kontakt imao dok su prelazili na ubuntu sve dok me nije frendica nagovorila da dodem do njih na njihovo neko okupljanje onda sa reko nikad vise koja hrpa mladih seljaka nisam davno vidio 
<BotaniCar> Warranty:   Nine months limited parts and labor. I , ni oni nemaju crvene ! :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sonusovci , ili ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sdp
<BotaniCar> Aha, pa, nisu presli na linux AFAIK :)
<BotaniCar> Ako ne pricamo o mladezi SDPa ili necem, za to ne znam, 
<SilverSpace> to kad je milanovic na vlast dolazio pa su nesto petljali oko ubuntu i frendica radila kod njih pa me zvali 
<BotaniCar> Onda su skuzili da u proracunu jos ima za licence ( osim za bolnice, one mogu imati nelicenciran softver, pu, pu )
<SilverSpace> odbio me taj mentalitet 
<SilverSpace> sve neki muktarosi 
<Mmike> vileni: http://www.cloudbase.it/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/NUC-3-A-e1413389288665.jpg
<BotaniCar> super, dignes X virtualizatora koji ne mogu podnijeti jedan VM koji nesh radi :D
<vileni> kako mislis ne mogu podnijeti?
<vileni> ako su i5, to je zvijer :)
<vileni> samo se nadam da je dobar storage na mrezi
<BotaniCar> vileni: eo ti kontekst: http://www.cloudbase.it/openstack-on-hyper-v-release-testing/
<vileni> BotaniCar: kontekst mi biva sve manje bitan s obzirom na broj sekundi do odlaska s posla :) procitam sutra
<BotaniCar> :D 
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> napravis nesto u 3 dana
<Mmike> i onda 2 tjedna pises testove :)
<BotaniCar> To ti je kad nisi prvo pisao testove, kako agile manifest nalaze ! :) 
<obrut> testovi su precjenjeni :)
<weshmashian> there is only one way to test - production
<obrut> spicis nas produkciju i pustis korisnike da testiraju :)
<jelly> heh.  ping6 google.com -> time=82.6 ms; ping google.com -> time=1.04 ms
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj ne radis u R&D  sektoru proizvodnje medicinske opreme  , weshmashian :)
<obrut> :) vec vidim sliku, frajer umire, a weshmashian strace-a proces :)
<BotaniCar> To je pos'o :) I "javite ako vam nestane struje dok aparat radi, to jos nismo testirali" :)
<BotaniCar> Sto je nesto slicno porukama koje je Hrizip znao slati klijentima dok je radio u A****medici :)
<Mmike> obrut: ti k'o da radis u drzavnoj firmi :)
<obrut> Mmike: ma to se ja samo salim :) ja uvijek testiram :)
<jelly> "probali smo na dva developera sa normalnim EKG-om i sve je radilo"
<BotaniCar> "core testovi nisu ubili nikog (bitnog) , molimo za povratnuinformaciju  ukoliko se Vase iskustvo bude razlikovalo" :)
<obrut> a da ne pricam sto se dogadja kad nebres pingat "machine that goes 'ping!'"
<SilverSpace> McLaren potvrdio Alonso i Button voze sljedecu sezonu
<Mmike> obrut: acually, ne-pisat testove bi zakonom zabranio
<Mmike> k'o recimo voznju bez pojasa
<Mmike> ili zimske gume
<Mmike> ili
<Mmike> nemamviseprimjera :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> kaj koristite na telefonuima za anti-theft?
<infy-> hi
<infy-> neki spominju onaj cerberus
<infy-> nesto tako
<infy-> wow google prevodi ime appa kao anti-lopuža
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> znao sam http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--bruce-lee-je-ziv---pogledajte-utjelovljenje-legendarne-zvijezde-borilackih-filmova/1252992/
<SilverSpace> ziv je 
<SilverSpace> karlovacko crno nije lose 
<SilverSpace> fino fino 
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> nije k'o tomislav
<Mmike> al' nije lose
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dosta vuce na tomislav 
<jelly-home> dig +short lol.wtf
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly-home> neko vec testira petarde ovdje
<markosejic> neka mu je
<jelly-home> laka zemlja
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> bemti yamryavanje 
<SilverSpace> zamrzavanje 
<SilverSpace> sve se zamrzne osim misa 
<SilverSpace> ni u terminal ne mogu 
<jelly-home> yamryne*
<SilverSpace> u syslogu nis
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: a jel se masina pinga sa drugog stroja
<SilverSpace> nisam probao 
<jelly-home> na istoj mrezi jelte
<jelly-home> onda ne znas dal se sve zamrzne :-)
<SilverSpace> mis se pokrece normalno samo nis ne mogu kliknut ni ne mogu se prebacit u kontolu 
<SilverSpace> tenperatura normalna 
<SilverSpace> da se klasicno zamrzne ne bi se ni mis pokretao 
<jelly-home> to sto se desava s grafickim suceljem i konzolom ne znaci da se masina smrzla.  Moras vidit dal je dostupna s mreze, pa ak je, mozda se mozes ulogirat prek ssh 
<hbogner> moguce da te zeza grafika, tj gui
<hbogner> ja sam imao zezancije sa drajverima
<SilverSpace> budem probao nisam se sjetio uopce na to 
<SilverSpace> danas mi se dva puta smrzo 
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/pozadina-strasne-tragedije-na-velebitu-zbog-ovoga-je-nastradao-iskusni-pustolov
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hakeri-provalili-u-srpske-drzavne-baze-podataka-drzimo-cijelu-srbiju-u-saci/789413.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-12
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Ph0> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro, miceki
<BotaniCar> ima kakvo pametno web sucelje za exim i postfix  ? 
<BotaniCar> a da nije webmin :) 
<Ph0> http://postfixadmin.sourceforge.net/screenshots/
<Mmike> exim
<Mmike> BotaniCar, si cuo za iReadMail ?
<BotaniCar> da
<BotaniCar> i probao, drek
<BotaniCar> ne pada mi na pamet migrirati exim, radi. Samo bi neku web klikalicu da ne moram tipkati, ljen sam 
<Mmike> drek?
<Mmike> koji part je drek? :)
<Mmike> iReadMail je najprebejenija stvar nakon screena te ssshja :)
<BotaniCar> Pda, ne daje mi nikaj kaj nemam , a mora bi se potruditi da ga postavim - drek :) 
<BotaniCar> al, ok, imas pravo ; nisam ga gledao fanj dugo, mozda mi nije toliko muke prebaciti se na njega. 
<BotaniCar> Idem vidzet
<Mmike> pa ak imas integriran i dovecot i postfix i sieve i roundcube i spamassasin i clamav i webUI za administriranje mailova i sve to
<Mmike> onda super
<Mmike> http://www.iredmail.org/features.html
<Mmike> jedino kaj u freee verziji nemres zaklikat mail aliase i tak neke djidje
<Mmike> ja sam mislio to dodat, jer je web klikalica u djangu
<Mmike> al' onda sam skuzio da mi lakse u psqlu to napisat :)
<Mmike> pa nisam dodo
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jedino kaj ti amavisi i ine stvari traze memorije, pa je 2 gige rama minimum memorije za stroj... 
<Mmike> al' onda mosh 0934123784123 mail domena vrtjet gore
<Mmike> moram ic - kakat :)
<BotaniCar> pa, da imam sve osim web interfejsa za administriranje. Jebe me kaj nemam vremena na ruke dodavati/brisati/mijenjati desetke usera i domena. A ako moram u iredmailu kupiti pro verziju da to dela, onda cu stvarno staviti webmin i to vrijeme potrositi na njega 
<Mmike> (to je ono kaj nesmijem na poslu rec)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ima web interfejs, sam nema u web interfejsu bas sve
<Mmike> webmin je kurac :)
<Mmike> a ja idem radit govanca, dodjem
<BotaniCar> kaj ipak teta cuvalica, mmike ? kaebilo s vrticem  ?
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> jelly, kak' dugo vi cuvate mail.log ? Ako ga brisete, imate neku 'briju' za permanentno cuvanje isstih?
<BotaniCar> zakaj bi ikad brisao maillog ? kompresiras i pospremis nekam tatane
<Mmike> kak to radis?
<Mmike> cime?
<Mmike> logrotatetom,l ili necim drugim/trecim?
<BotaniCar> logrotate i mjesecno spremam arhivu offsite skup s svim drugim bitnim logovima 
<Mmike> kako?
<Mmike> samo skopiras /var/log, ili?
<obrut> Mmike: ovisi o tome koliko dugo u povijest zelis/hoces provjeriti stvari... telekomi moraju stvari cuvati godinu dana, ali neke podatke ne smiju duze od godinu dana
<BotaniCar> je, s exeptionima za logove koji mi nisu bitni 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, al' onda ili ti nesto fali ili neceg imas jako uduplo/troduduplo/...
<Mmike> jer, logrotate, recimo cuva 7 rotacija, a radi rotacije tjedno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam masu dupliciranih logova, uz to spomenuto logrotejtanje, imam i centralni loging server 
<Mmike> znaci da imas cca 2 mjeseca logova
<Mmike> heh, pa da
<Mmike> kak sam glup
<BotaniCar> logrotate radi kak mukazes, btw
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> i kazes mu da radi weekly, i da cuva 7 rotacija
<Mmike> znaci nakon 2 mjeseca zadnji log ce nestati
<Mmike> a ak radis backup, recimo, jednom tjedno, onda svaki log u biti imas u 4 backupa
<Mmike> to bi nekak htio izbjec
<Mmike> al' da, centralni loggigng server koji zna kaj i kak
<BotaniCar> Mmike: logovi su mi dovoljno mali da me boli dupe
<Mmike> i systemd! :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ack ack
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/piromanska-banda-hara-zagrebom-gorjelo-je-desetak-kontejnera--unistena-su-tri-automobila/1253454/
<pkiller> u metropoli ce prvo pocet neredi... i onda krece revolucija :)
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> kradeze ce doc na vlas
<Mmike> vikat ce 'mi hrvati'
<Mmike> probudit 'nacionalni ponos'
<Mmike> i ljudi ce opet 3-4 godine gladovat i bit jadni 'ponosni hrvati'
<BotaniCar> U medjuvremenu, radimo za dolare i gradimo bunkere 
<pkiller> "mi hrvati" su oni koji prvom prilikom idu van :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OnWnwwxNPA
<datase> YouTube: George Carlin - pride - 0:04:30 - 400,528 views - 4383 likes / 59 dislikes
<Mmike> o 'proud to be'
<Mmike> prica o amerima, al' isti kurac se moze primjenit na bilo koga
<pkiller> george carlin je svevremen
<pkiller> of topic... jel netko probao ovo https://mosh.mit.edu/
<Mmike> "pride should be reserved for something attained on your own, not something that happens by accident of birth. Being Irish isn't a skill, it's a fuckin' genetic accident!"
<pkiller> to to... i ono (neznam sad napamet) kada kaze: "bob i dont remember us being in the war yesterday, we were here drinking all night" :)
<Mmike> pkiller, znam hrpu ljudi koji koriste mosh i odusevljeni su
<Mmike> meni ne pase, ujebe mi terminal
<Mmike> drazi mi je screen na remote strani
<Mmike> sam se treba sjetit pokrenit ga :)
<pkiller> zasto ne koristis tmux?
<pkiller> umijesto screena
<jelly> screen ima svugdje
<pkiller> ili byobu, isto nije los... imas mali bar ispod sa satom, memorijom, prozorima unuar njega, i mozes dijelit screen na horizontalni i verticalni split
<jelly> also, tmux se navodno muci sa window resizeom
<pkiller> nije istina :)
<pkiller> sad cu ti poslat screenshot ako ces
<pkiller> :)
<jelly> byobu je samo wrapper i konfa za screen, i isto ga nema u RHEL-u
<pkiller> da da byobu je samo wrapper
<jelly> pkiller: onda se muci sa attachanjem na dva mjesta, mozda, ne sjecam se
<jelly> uglavnom bilo je nesto
<pkiller> kod tmuxa moras stiskat CTRL +a i komanda (ako si namjestio da bude kao na screen)
<jelly> ili da kad je attachan isti session na dva mjesta ne mozes imati aktivan jedan prozor na jednom mjestu a drugi na drugom
<pkiller> ali ako imas tmux u tmux-u, onda stisces za poslat komandu onom unutra CTRL +a +a pa komanda
<pkiller> to brdo ljudi nezna
<pkiller> i koliko ih imas unutra toliko puta stisnes +a
<pkiller> a to je stvar postavki ovo sto ti govoris
<pkiller> tmux je napravljen da moze biti i kolaborativan
<pkiller> tako da možete dvojica raditi na istom shellu u dva razna window splita
<jelly> kad imam screen unutar screen promijenim command character da je vanjski ^B pa ne treba izvoditi kerefeke sa ^A a
<jelly> a screen isto ima multiuser, samo mi to u zivotu nije trebalo
<pkiller> mozes i ovdje, ali meni je vako intuitivnije
<jelly> pa, to je isto
<jelly> tak da ne vidim zasto bi isao na tmux
<pkiller> splitaš windowe na screenu?
<jelly> ne
<pkiller> tmux je ako volis tiling window managere, u terminalu
<pkiller> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ujpnsn58wqtgixf/tmux%20x3.png?dl=0
<pkiller> evo screnshot
<pkiller> linux mint - debian - ubuntu
<pkiller> linux mint je desktop iz njega se spajam na jedan server (debian) i onda iz debiana u ubuntu
<pkiller> tilda mi je terminal emulator
<SilverSpace> yah
<Mmike> jelly, tmux radi izvrsno, fakat nisam nikakvih musica mu nasao
<Mmike> jedino sam se navikao na screen i imam screenrc koji je nekompatibilan s tmuxom
<Mmike> a i nema tmux svukud
<Mmike> pa screen
<Mmike> screen nezna splitat prozore kak oces
<Mmike> neg uvijek na pola
<Mmike> a u tmuxu mosh cuda raditi
<jelly> kakve veze ima mosh :-)
<pkiller> pa ako koristis mosh i hoces imati history onda moras koristiti ili screen ili tmux :)
<Mmike> jednostavno ne korsitis mosh :)
<Mmike> velim, jedino kaj trmux ima a screen nema je to kaj mogu resajzat prozore (panele) kak hocu
<Mmike> screen je tu dost jadan
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/bezicni-hdd-iz-toshibe/138483.aspx
<pkiller> Mmike: to je to... :)
<Mmike> pkiller, da, al' to mi tak rijetko treba, pa...
<pkiller> pa da budemo iskreni meni to uopce ne treba, ali kad vec ima, onda koristim :)
<Mmike> trebalo mi kad sam bio porno-database-mumlek, pa sam onda morao, recimo, na 10ak slavetova gledat kak stvari rade, odjednom. Pa sam imao tmux koji se spoji na svih tih 10ak strojeva, i pokrenuo dstat i 'watch mysqladmin proc' tak da je lijepo tileano u terminalu, s tim da je dstat 'dio' bio jedno 3-4 puta uzi od mysqladminproc dijela
<Mmike> i onda u real timetu vidis kaj se desava
<Mmike> i imao sam tmuxrc koji je tak bio slozen
<Mmike> jos je bio bash neki okolo koji je znao prepoznat slejvove od mastera, i sam se spoji gore
<pkiller> kažem ti ako imaš mogućnost koristit ces :)
<Mmike> i tu je tmux majka - probao sam to slozit u screenu i izjebo se i jos kad sam skuzio da nemrem pozicionirat split-line, reko, aj bok :)
<BotaniCar> Nemrem se sad sjetiti zakaj bi htio splitati ekran na 40 slajsova, to ( s mojom vrstom posla )samo moze znaciti da ne radim 38 stvari a 2 radim u malim slajsovima :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: word is out da placas da ti dete ne ide u vrtic :) Mozemo se nekak dogovoriti da mi platis pivo jer ne idemo na pive ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a e
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ocemo danas ?
<Mmike> idem oko 13 kod knjigovodje pa kad se vracam nazad?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, eto primjer zash sam ja trebo :)
<Ph0> http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/12/seagate-ships-8tb-shingled-hard-drive/?ncid=rss_truncated 
<Ph0> kolko bi pornicha stalo na ovo
<Mmike> wow
<Mmike> 8*6=48
<Mmike> znaci imao bih 48TB storage doma
<Mmike> fino :D
<Mmike> jedino brijem da  bi sync raid6 polja trajao, onak... 22 godine ;)
<Ph0> za sitne pare
<Ph0> ja bas nema srece s tim sigejtima 3 od 20 stanu raditi, neznam jel me netko zacopro ili je to stvarno tak
<Mmike> ja sam isto najvise bedova sa segatama imo
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: bas me naslo diskonektat kad si napisao "evo primjer zash sam ja treb'o" :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, pa iznad je bio primjer
<BotaniCar1> koliko traje raid recovery ako su clanovi polja 8TB diskovi ? Meni je pre dugo cekati da se 2TB syncaju .. 
<BotaniCar1> aha, ovo za slejvove, da 
<Mmike> Ph0, ja sad imam 5 WDa i 2 samsunga: HD204UI HD204UI SSDNOW WD20EARX-00PASB0 WD20EARX-00PASB0 WD20EARX-00ZUDB0 WD20EZRX-00D8PB0 WD20EZRX-00D8PB0
<Mmike> ovaj SSDNOW je neki kingston prastari
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, a traje, kajjaznam, brijem da ak sad zamijenim jedan disk da oko 20 sati traje sync
<Mmike> 14-20, tak nekak
<BotaniCar1> to mi je pun kua predugo, za 20h mi se lako desi da se i spareovi razlete ... 
<BotaniCar1> treba sve na SSDove puccat, spinneri su postali tlaka
<Mmike> brijem da bi bolji kontroler to malo ubrzao jer iako diskovi mogu cca 100 MB/sec citat ili pisat (u seq nacinu), kad ih sve upogonim, imam oko 60 MB/sec 
<Mmike> 6 diskova je na ploci, 2 su na ex kontrolerima
<Ph0> Mmike: godine iskustva su mi rekle da predjem na wd-a i preso
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, pa, tja... teorecki to je i najveci bed, al' se u praksi ne desi tak cesto
<Mmike> pogotovo ak imas razlicite diskove iz razlicitih serija
<Mmike> i ak imas raid6
<Mmike> pa ti onda 2 diska mogu prdnit
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: kao smallshop adminu mi se to desilo 2x :) Tak da pusem i na .. bong ! :) 
<Ph0> bong bon
<Ph0> stari mi je bio u siriji prije jedno 7 god i doneso nargilu od metar ipo
<Mmike> a shishu? :)
<BotaniCar1> hebo nargilu ako ju nemas cime napuniti :)
<Ph0> sta je ta bokcija sve pretrpila
<SilverSpace> lol novinar pise o hokeju > stigao je do prve pobjede zahvaljujući preokretu koji je njegova momčad napravila u trećoj četvrtini.
<BotaniCar1> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B4faomDCIAAg5ki.png:large # who are sudo incidents reported to ?:)
<Ph0> http://webcafe.net.hr/2014/12/12/0237007.63.jpg sjebali ga u startu
<SilverSpace> a gle on nema ama bas nikakve sanse 
<SilverSpace> ovo mu je samopromocija 
<BotaniCar1> Samo se ti uvjeravaj u to :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: ralno :)
<BotaniCar1> Samo se ti uvjeravaj u to :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: :)
<SilverSpace> nema
<BotaniCar1> OK, cemo vidimo :) 
<Ph0> so , jel ce se ko kladit ?
<BotaniCar1> S cim da se kladim, jedino sto imam u vlasnistvu je kredit za stan :D
<Ph0> mozemo pretvorit i u pive
<SilverSpace> Ph0: ? 
<BotaniCar1> Ni rakje nemam ! :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: ni kod mene nema rakijetine ove godine sljiva nista loze kaj ima cuva se 
<Ph0> nek svako iabere svog favoriti i pive i rakija se zbarajaju na posljetku ko pobjedi mora podjeliti s ostatkom ekipe
<BotaniCar1> slaba godina, znam, zato me Ph0 cudi kaj stalno spominje 
 * Ph0 ima josh samo 100l sljive al zato ima tropice dosta :)
<Ph0> a knedle sa sljivama ne jedem
 * BotaniCar1 padne u nesvijest i dira se misleci na 100l nektara
<SilverSpace> Ph0: gle mali nema sanse dobit ce 5%
<BotaniCar1> joj, zakaj sad nemam para da se okladim s silverom :) 
<Ph0> ja sam bankar :) 
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: ocemo se u hardver kladit' , tog jos imam :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> iscupat cu ti hard :)
<Ph0> i to pajserom
<BotaniCar1> ma, imam vec iscupanih ( rade! ) naslo bi se hardvera za par piceka :)
<BotaniCar1> I nema da cupas hardver ako ga prvo nisi dezinficirao urinom ! 
<BotaniCar1> Ako nisi zapisho pc, nisi nish napravio :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja nikako proc i ram kupit 
<BotaniCar1> zato velim, ocito je da imas hardvera viska, pa mozemo neku kladu bacit' :)
<Ph0> sdram ?
<BotaniCar1> Imam i toga, bas sam danas i na poslu gledao furdu, mogao bi muzej otvoriti :) 
<Ph0> tak mi je i samom, kome to prodat dat ?
<SilverSpace> imam 4 ploce od kojih je samo jedna u pogonu 
<Ph0> SilverSpace: kaj su se kondici popuhali ?
<SilverSpace> ne rade sve 
<Ph0> sto ti flota stoji ne iskoristena :)
<SilverSpace> dvije nece na linuxu radit 
<BotaniCar1> Imam na stolu plocu u koju je upiknut " IBM 6x86 P120+" u istoj kutiji vise memorije ( EDO ! ) nego mogu piknut u plocu :) 
<SilverSpace> atom 2700
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: majku mu staru, daj da ti ja te atome slozim, zali boze da to stoji :) Ili ih prodaj vec jednom :)
 * Ph0 slozio par maticnih sa svojom ultrauberkul lemilicom
<SilverSpace> ustvari radi jedna win 8.1 je gore 
<BotaniCar1> JESI KUPIO LICENCU ?!!1
<SilverSpace> jesam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar1> Svaka ti dala !
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: kad bolje pogledam nemam ni jedan win ilegalan 
<Ph0> ja imam jedan i to samo za internetbankarstvo
<Ph0> pbz-a
<Ph0> mislim da ce i dalje bjeloglavi sup ostat u banskim dvorima 
<SilverSpace> ha
<jelly> kondore javi se, priijem
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> ARGUMI UPDATE: danas bi trebale stić mandarine, ali se zakompliciralo s dostavom pa javim danas ili sutra kad budu tu
<jelly> AGRUMI* dammit
<BotaniCar1> jelly: si/ste uvazili ono kaj sam napisao da sam do pondelka bez auta i nemrem primopredati ranije ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar1: da, fora je da je i kolegica koja inace pokupi to isto tak
<BotaniCar1> Skuzio sam da se moj problem rijesio sam po sebi, samo me zanimalo jesam dovoljno glasno vikao da imam problem :) Thx :)
<BotaniCar1> Usput, zgodjusna ti je kolegica, si ju ugrizao kad ? :) 
<jelly> vec je X godina sa deckom
<jelly> a decko je ozbiljno bolestan tak da
<jelly> (literally; oporavlja se od nespecificnog meningitisa, bio je u komi 3 dana)
<BotaniCar1> Uff, frend je imao nesto slicno .. meningitis je uzas
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9sQZLtsfp8 # NSFW , osobe dobrog ukusa ovo ne zele gledati :)
<datase> YouTube: AZIS - Hop / АЗИС - Хоп [NSFW] - 0:03:20 - 9,573,739 views - 19060 likes / 22202 dislikes
 * jelly cita "Hop" kao "Nor"
<jelly> BotaniCar1: zaboravio je hodati, koristiti ruke, zivo sranje
<jelly> mozak se zresetirao
<BotaniCar1> jelly: da :( Drito ko ovaj moj, i onda se jos vise od pol godine oporavljao :(
<jelly> ovom kolegi (isto radi tu) je proslo dvije godine, i neke stvari se izgleda nikad ne budu vratile 
<jelly> fina motorika, precizna vokalizacija
<BotaniCar1> kad te neche .. 
<BotaniCar1> Powershell je toliko mocan da i linuxasi skidaju gache kad ga probaju :) http://blogs.technet.com/b/privatecloud/archive/2014/05/19/powershell-dsc-for-linux-step-by-step.aspx
<jelly> BotaniCar1: nis mi nije jasno ni sta je to ni cem sluzi
<Ph0> de ste picke stigo zdravko colic
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<jelly> stigle mandarine, limuni su no-go
<jelly> AGRUMI UPDATE: stigle mandarine, limuni su no-go
<SilverSpace> jelly: jesu kisele :)
<jelly> ove bi trebale bit sladje, ali nisam probao
<Mmike> pa one su bile fino slatke
<Mmike> jelly: kad se di vidimo?
<SilverSpace> Klementina bi ja 
<Mmike> limuna nece nit bit, ili?
<jelly> Mmike: ima malo, i ima one sorte sa debelom korom i manje soka (za kolace)
<Mmike> kuzim
<jelly> Mmike: al mogu ti dati kilo limuna od moje mame iza kuce, imam jedno 3-4 kila jos 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> mosh :)
<jelly> ti su isto nespricani
<Mmike> pogotovo ak su dobri! :)
<jelly> meni su dobri :-)
<SilverSpace> nema nista bolje nego limun direktno sa drveta mirise nestvarno 
<SilverSpace> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-0As3eUI8bZs/VBlmJb3j1qI/AAAAAAAAAGc/4gsyJXaB3zE/s800/orancini+iz+kucne+radinosti.jpg
<SilverSpace> o ovome sam ja govorio 
<jelly> to je kao kandirano?
<SilverSpace> narancina kora u seceru 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: meni to tak bezvez e:)
<SilverSpace> susena 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni fino :)
<SilverSpace> Narancini 
<SilverSpace> :) zanimljivo ime 
<Ph0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li58voy6xXM   mnogo dobri ovi stivens segalovci
<datase> YouTube: The Trooper by Steve'n'Seagulls (LIVE) - 0:04:07 - 3,056,495 views - 33372 likes / 261 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://www.recepti-svijeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/arancini02.jpg
<SilverSpace> i nije mi losa ona sitna kineska naranca kaj se sa korom jede 
<SilverSpace> doduse treba naletit na dobre 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGgMZpGYiy8
<datase> YouTube: The Cure - Friday I'm In Love - 0:03:42 - 13,195,365 views - 59424 likes / 957 dislikes
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> kamate na kredit mi pale za 14 lipa :)
<SilverSpace> 600 lipa manje imam za platit 
<SilverSpace> vratit 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i tebi? :)
<Mmike> cek da vidim koliko su meni pale
<Mmike> sa 6% na 5.79%
<Mmike> jelly, nemam pojma u biti kaj je bilo danas, dete bolesno pa sam pizdio doma - kaki je plan ?
<jelly-home> /lastlog AGRUMI
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nazalost, to je na laptopu :)
<Mmike> mosh pejstat, plz plz?
<Mmike> neznam kak da ZNC slozim da cuva backlog bez obzira od kud sam ulogiran
<jelly-home> Mmike: mandarine su stigle i cekaju.  Limuna ti uvalim pola mojih, inace ih moram zamrznuti
<Mmike> jelly, ok, sutra u neka razumna doba?
<jelly-home> moze, ovaj vikend sam dezuran pa moram bit u gradu
<Mmike> ack, javim ti se onda tu tijekom dana, ovisi kak ce detetu divljat tempratura
<jelly-home> ili ak oces cekat pondeljak pa ce i Bot doci 
<jelly-home> sam nemrem pojesti 30 kila mandarina... znaci da ce cekat
<jelly-home> Mmike: zapravo, ak postoji sansa da me zarazis nekom virologijom, nemoj ni dolazit <g>
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> pa ak se nadjemo vani i ak se odupremo zelji da se medjusobno jezicima dodirujemo, brijem da nema straha
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pretrgli se sa smanjenjem kamata 
<SilverSpace> 6 kuna 
<Mmike> pa mali ti je kredor onda
<Mmike> ja pokusavam skuzit kol'ko je menji manja rata
<Mmike> i nemrem
<Mmike> uopce ne kuzim kak to racunaju
<Mmike> imam popust od 0.25% jer sam dugotrajan klijent
 * jelly-home se nada da ce madjija pretvorit Mmiketa u dvije zgodne brinete do tad.  Zasto dvije?  I madjija mora pratiti zakon o ocuvanju energije
<Mmike> mnogo ste, kolega, duhoviti
<Mmike> eto, ja se sad sav smijem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da nemam puno 300kn mjesecno 
<Mmike> wo! vipnet mi je poslo racun danas mailom i danas sam ga dobio  i posto
<Mmike> #nemresbolivit
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lol
<Mmike> daklem, prije mi je rata kredita bila 477 eura, sad je 475 :)
<Mmike> preciznije: 477,98 - 475,98
<Mmike> 2.00
<Mmike> 14 kuna
<Mmike> ono sto veseli je samo jos 4 godine
<Mmike> Preostala glavnica:	
<Mmike> 21.098,92 EUR (161.730,08 HRK)
<SilverSpace> i ja 4g jos
<SilverSpace> 43 rate 
<DomaMuffin> elou
<SilverSpace> ameri izglasali vecu vojnu pomoc ukrajini
<DomaMuffin> izgleda da dobro da ne koristim keepass :) Frajer vise ne prihvaca master password :) ZiviJo lastpass
<SilverSpace> Danska, Grenland – piće od mrtvog galeba
<hbogner> hmmm kak na hrvatski reci developer
<SilverSpace> Eskimi na Grenladnu imaju vrlo specifičan ukus – u kipuću vodu stavljaju cijelog ili dijelove mrtvog galeba i ostavljaju je da stoji na suncu. Ova se delicija zove vino od galeba.
<hbogner> developer, diveloper, nesto trece?
<SilverSpace> piskaralo 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nije li to programer
<jelly-home> razvojni programer :-)
<SilverSpace> ee
<hbogner> pokusavam normalno prevesti: "For developers this data opens up a world of possibilities."
<hbogner> :D
<DomaMuffin> Za razvojnike ovi podaci/ove informacije  otvaraju svijet novih mogucnosti ? 
<DomaMuffin> "Za one majmune iz podruma ovo je bolje od kave"
<hbogner> mislim da cu staviti "Za ekipe koje se bave razvojem .." ili tako nesto
<DomaMuffin> Kaj to prevodis, stripove ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: Kaj bum si sve strgal ako maknem "portmap" paket ? Ne trosim NFS
<Mmike> SilverSpace, novi kernel doso
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kaj, lastpass zna tvoj pass? :)
<DomaMuffin> hmm, gnome nemre sve delat bez portmapa .. 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ping ping ping
<DomaMuffin> lastpass zna i koje su mi boje gace, kad ih nosim, Mmike  ! 
 * Mmike ne nosi gace
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ajmo ga zvat dok ne odustane od sexa .. ili kaj vec radi u ovo nedoba
<Mmike> ;) rebootam server, osjetit ce to :)
<hbogner> :D
<DomaMuffin> Jebem ti, dodje mi da se u**rem dok nagovorim malog da obavi s**nje 
<DomaMuffin> 1h sam isao na wc, svakih 4 minute ! 
<MmikeT> suhe sljive
<MmikeT> da vidis kak ce ic na WC
<MmikeT> SilverSpace: ajde, brate, javi se!
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: al, ja bi da ono, prirodni ciklus ke**anja ulovi, nemamo frke inace s tim osim kaj mi ga se ne nagovara :) 
<DomaMuffin> zakaj sad portmap oce i fam maknut .. 
<Mmike> 3...
<Mmike> beh
<MmikeT> Whoopala
<DomaMuffin> Imam napad zatvaranja portova i skoro sam si 587 zastopao :) 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: na serveru?  Ne treba ti
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: kaj da mi submittaju na 25 ? 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: sorry, ja sam jos na portmap pitanju
 * jelly-home ima radove
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45804/oko-za-oko-tijelo-u-oglas
<DomaMuffin> Kul, kaj delas ? 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45803/balkanski-svemirski-brod-enterspajz-na-gastronomskoj-misiji
<Mmike> :)
<DomaMuffin> I, kolko ce mi se programi plakat' ako mi portmap makne i fam kod uninstalla ? 
<jelly-home> niš pametno, dodam gigu memorije u virtualku jer je developer mjesec dana lijen migrirati testno okruzenje sa produkcijske virtualke na zasebnu
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: ak se radi o serveru, fam brijem ne sluzi nicem pametnom
 * DomaMuffin zapne mozgom na "testno okruzenje na produkcijskoj virtualki"
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: don't ask
<DomaMuffin> no way, keep that stuff for yourself :) TAXI ! 
<jelly-home> teorija mog sefa je da se liku tesko ulogirati na dvije masine
<DomaMuffin> Teorija je ispravna onoliko koliko je promasila poantu - skroz :)
<jelly-home> morao sam ga podjebavat malo prek skypea dok sam cekao fsck
<DomaMuffin> Usput, jel vmware ? Kak kelner skuzi dodatnu gigu bez reboota ? Jel radi dinamicka alokacija vmwaretova dobro s linuxom ? na hajpervetu ne alocira dinamicki nish ( ako smanji - skrsi masinu, ako dodaje - ne doda nikaj ) 
<jelly-home> trebao je reboot
<DomaMuffin> Znaci ni od dinamickih kuapalaca nish ? 
<DomaMuffin> :( 
<jelly-home> ima, ali opciju memory hotpluga mozes ukljuciti jedino dok je masina down
<DomaMuffin> Dobro, to je posteno
<jelly-home> ... tak da se treba sjetiti ukljucit prije
<jelly-home> (pogodi ko je zaboravio ukljucit opciju sad kod reboota)
<jelly-home> uglavnom, radi ak imas dovoljno novi kelner i neke standardne module
<jelly-home> acpiphp i acpi_memhotplug
<jelly-home> kb.vmware.com/kb/1012764
<SilverSpace> no da kaj opet kernel :)
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: mozda na isti rucni nacin moras i u hyperv VM-u ukljucit
<jelly-home> (a cudim se da ti da da smanjis, nisam znao da h-v ima balooning)
<jelly-home> (nastranu sto ne radi)
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/znanost/sluzbeno-je-muskarci-su-gluplji-od-zena
<jelly-home> to su sigurno muski znanstvenici morali istrazivati da bi bili sigurni
<jelly-home> Istraživači su uveli i nagradu za "pobjednike" # wtf
<jelly-home> Darwin's Award postoji odavno
<DomaMuffin> hehe: "Istraživanje je provelo Sveučilište u Newcastleu na 332 slučaja" ; gdje je nacionalno reprezentativnii uzorak za RH 10000+ ,globalni ne znam 
<DomaMuffin> Ispada da je istrazivanje i ako ja nekaj pitam tu na ircu,a vas odgovori vise od 5
<DomaMuffin> OK, znaci Filip ne bu' studiral u Newcastleu
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Na kraju bu'm ga poslal na ekonomiju/promet u Zagrebu, tu bar znas sto si kupio :D
<SilverSpace> joj tko zna kad bu on za faks kaj ce bit 
<DomaMuffin> To je istina, trenutno me vise brine da li za skolarinu stedim u pravoj valuti 
<jelly-home> gr Au?
<DomaMuffin> "Your users are not likely to use "mutt" to read their email - unless they are immortal console nerds. "
<SilverSpace> u sestrinoj skoli ima mala u sedmom razredu koj se vec sad priprema za tv kvizove 
<SilverSpace> sve zivo cita i uci 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: immortal dio je laž (nažalost)
<DomaMuffin> As far as you know :) Obrati mi se na karminama, ako te nadzivim i budem pozvan :) 
<DomaMuffin> "konzola radi i na nebuuuuu"
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: glavno da stedis 
<SilverSpace> ;)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: u stvari nisam siguran da je zaista tako. Pa i sam se sjecas ne-jednog perioda kad je bilo pametnije nekaj kupiti nego imati zalihu love. 
<SilverSpace> e da
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: ne bi te bilo frka uplacivati tamo-nekom trezoru da ti cuva plemenite materijale X godina ? A nije da bas kupim ingotu svaki mjesec, pa da mi je zgodno tutnut ju pod krevet
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: trezoru?  Ne, to se cuva na sigurnom
<jelly-home> ne smijem reci di je sigurno jer bu me okralo
<DomaMuffin> Velim, ja mjesecno mogu odvojiti toliko malo da bi mi dobavljanje neke mrvice platine i dostava "na sigurno" bila organizacijski  urnebes, ako bi mi se isplatilo 
 * DomaMuffin misli da nema "sigurno" na Tresnjevci
<jelly-home> jebga, onda stedis godisnje u banci pa onda kupis
<jelly-home> u krajnjoj liniji bitno da je ulaganje di-ver-zi-fi-cirano
<jelly-home> znaci: i zlato, i zemlja, i oruzje
<DomaMuffin> +1
<jelly-home> i konji, da mozes pobjeci na zemlju kad propadne civilizacija i ne bude benzina
<jelly-home> (ili barem bicikli)
<hbogner> jel vi to postajete ko ani amricani, doomsday preppers
<jelly-home> NNNI
<hbogner> nnni?
<jelly-home> Ništa Nas Ne_smije Iznenaditi
<jelly-home> vježbe spremnosti za vrijeme prethodne države
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> preppersi su zakon 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sva-tri-ponudaca-za-autoceste-nude-isti-iznos--2-5-mlrd--eura/1253958/
<SilverSpace> pa naravno kad su glupani rekli koliko ocekuju 
<SilverSpace> nasa je vlada zorni primjer istrazivanja 
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/vau-vau-do-tartufa-tomislav-pravo-blago-nalazi-u-slavoniji-398155
<SilverSpace> po meni razvikana gljiva 
<SilverSpace> nista posebno 
<DomaMuffin> <3 imat' konja <3
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix?close_url=/
<SilverSpace> Dedek moj, odgovor je jednostavan: jelene ne dobivaš, nego ih sam biraš. … Kao i kod konja – da li su mladi i snažni najprije im pogledaš zube, onda glasaš, hoću reći biraš. ... Ili se držiš narodne: ako laže koza, ne laže rog, … hoću reći već 12 kvartala ne laže, pa ti već prije Nove godine možeš izabrati. … Ne znaš koga? Pa sve sam ti rekao. … Dragi moj, nije problem u jelenima, nego u tebi. … A djeca čekaju i mo
<SilverSpace> komentar je odlican :)
<DomaMuffin> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2014-11-25?close_url=/
<Mmike> bljeh
<Mmike> bljoh
<Mmike> blatarah
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti doslo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> :D
<DomaMuffin> hurr hurr durr :) 'el spava Luka ? :) 
<Mmike> spava
<Mmike> 39.3 imo temperaturu danas
<Mmike> paracetamol sirup nije radio bas, plus, na kraju ga je jadan zbljuvo
<Mmike> pa je dobio cepek u dupek
<Mmike> i za pol sata temperatura 37.2
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel virusna upala 
<Mmike> pa ak je dobio sumamed valjda nije
<Mmike> vidjet cemo sutra
<Mmike> ak i dalje bude sjebat onda brijem da je
<SilverSpace> ovi klinci kod franka u razredu svi su virusnu imali 
<SilverSpace> po tri cetri dana tenperatura nikako past 
<Mmike> "Virusna upala pluća je obično manje teška od drugih vrsta i prolazi u roku od 1 do 3 tjedna."
<Mmike> brate mili!
<DomaMuffin> I can get pretty silly multiplexing my screen sessions :) 
<SilverSpace> ovi po deset dana nisu isli u skolu 
<SilverSpace> jedan klimac jos ne ide drugi tjedan
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/automoto/362426/Veliki-preokret-u-Formuli-1-Sve-se-vraca-na-staro.html
<SilverSpace> uu oo
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> I.J. hm nikad nis nije napisao realno 
<SilverSpace> Prestanak proizvodnje Nexusa 5
<Mmike> Osim iznenađenja Koreje, ima još nekoliko novosti. Bahrain i Kina su zamijenili mjesta, Meksiko se vraća u kalendar, a ono najvažnije jest to što nema više dvostrukih bodova na završnoj utrci Abu Dhabija.
<Mmike> ja jos nemrem vjerovat da su na zadnjoj utrci bili dupli bodovi :)
<Mmike> pha
<Mmike> pa RBA leti!
<Mmike> LE-TI!
<SilverSpace> jel poletioo :)
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> kad sam ja valjda jedini koji ga sad koristi
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> davo sam dobio jednu knjigu i nikada je nisam procitao hm ili sam je kupio ? od slavena letice 
<SilverSpace> danas sam gledao jednu od aralice na kiosku ali bome ne dam 80kn
<SilverSpace> jedno vrijeme mi je sestra radila na kiosku pa sam dosta toga citao 
<SilverSpace> tih knjiga sad ima dosta u tisak kioscima 
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-13
<Mmike> http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~majk/omeni/
<Mmike> lol
<DomaMuffin> "Zeli mixat' i pusit' djudju" :) # dobri Djecaci
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<DomaMuffin> jutro
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj ti opet dijete nije doma kad si do sad spavao :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kaki vi temperaturator imate?
<hbogner> hmm, sad smislit neki fini rucak, filetina u umaku od vrhnja mi pada na pamet
<hbogner> mljac mljac
<Mmike> filetina?
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> lose tipkam
<hbogner> piletina
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: dok sam si ja dvije kave popio, popusio pripadajuce cigare, odradio s malim slanu sobu, onda mi je tek jutro zapocelo :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ja nikak da probam tu slanu sobu
<SilverSpace> kaj solite sobu 
<SilverSpace> Cijena barela nafte pala ispod 60
<SilverSpace> i prije nego se mislilo 
<SilverSpace> dosegnuvši minimum od 58,7
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: prije probe pitaj telefonom jel' podesavaju "slanost" individualno. Vecina to ne radi, pa i ti i beba od 3mn dobijete isti shut .. ( citaj: vecinom je podeseno za odrasle)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, a, za kaj to mpomace?
<SilverSpace> svinjo pijana http://is.gd/GWMzb8
<Mmike> http://www.drdobbs.com/interfacing-to-a-fossil-communications-d/184403026
<hbogner> http://osm-hr.org/ evo aktiviran novi web zamjenili stari staticni html
<Mmike> hbogner, koji app na phonetu preporucas za osm navigaciju?
<Mmike> "Phil Katz's software business was very successful, but he struggled with social isolation and chronic alcoholism in the last years of his life."
<Mmike> lik koji je izmislio ZIP
<Vlado9A3CY> kada netko puno radi, onda je i jako zedan :D
<SilverSpace> je i poslje roštilja isto :)
<Vlado9A3CY> natirlih :)
<SilverSpace> o fuck ugasio sam računalo a nisam gledao jelu završio upgrade 
<SilverSpace> ? jaooo
<hbogner> Mmike, ja koristim https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=net.osmand.plus
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku0NI5QlQeo
<datase> YouTube: Phoenix Lights UFO: Watch incredible classified footage of US fighter jets 'engaging unknown aircraf - 0:00:46 - 59 views
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-14
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<obrut> SilverSpace: to je kao snimano iz aviona ? ovi brojceki i crte su sa HUD-a ?
<obrut> ako je, onda taj avion ima vrlo zanimljive akrobatske sposobnosti
<Mmike> hbogner, sta da naturim na wifiruter da mogu ljudima davat access per user?
<Mmike> konkretno, imam kucu s 5-6 apartmana, i zelim da svaki gost ima svoje credentialse koje mogu revokeat kak mi se sprdne
<Mmike> vileni, sad si mislim jesam trebo uzet X99 plocu i 2011-v3 proc :)
<Mmike> (mislim, to je jedno 3x skuplje pa znam da nisam, ali...) :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> obrut: je neki cudni avion koji stoji na mjestu 
<SilverSpace> .whather zagreb
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 50°F / 10°C; Humidity: 82%; Pressure: 30.15in / 102.1kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Nne, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 27 mins, 33 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Mostly cloudy; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 41°F / 5°C | Forecast for Monday: Mostly cloudy; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 41°F / 5°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Mostly cloudy; High of 52°F / 11°C; (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> panika cijena nafte i dalje pada 
<Mmike> pre toplo je
<Mmike> vani je uzas
<Mmike> srecom nije jos juzina udarila jako
<Mmike> pa ekipa nije nadrkana
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 55°F / 13°C; Humidity: 63%; Pressure: 30.12in / 102.0kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Sw, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 24 mins, 35 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Mostly cloudy; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 41°F / 5°C | Forecast for Monday: Mostly cloudy; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 41°F / 5°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Mostly cloudy; High of 52°F / 11°C; (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> da toplo je 
<hbogner> http://www.vecernji.hr/zvijezde/mile-kekin-u-hrvatskoj-se-situacija-od-kraja-rata-nije-promijenila-pa-zbog-djece-ponekad-razmisljam-i-o-odlasku-979194
<SilverSpace> kam u bosnu od kud se i doselio 
<SilverSpace> turska bure baruta http://www.jutarnji.hr/zestoki-udar-na-medije-u-turskoj-krenula-uhicenja-novinara--priveden-i-glavni-urednik-vodeceg-lista/1254828/
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/linic-izlazim-na-iduce-izbore-kao-nezavisni-kandidat/789868.aspx
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> tko ce za njega glasat?
<Mmike> halo?
<Mmike> hbogner, e
<Mmike> <Mmike> hbogner, sta da naturim na wifiruter da mogu ljudima davat access per user?
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bozicnjak-uranio-na-amazonu-zbog-tehnicke-greske-tisuce-proizvoda-prodavalo-se-za-samo-1-peni/1254854/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi kaj narucio :)
<hbogner> mikrotik :D
<hbogner> Mmike, znam da mikrotik moze, neznam za openwrt  i ddwrt
<Mmike> hbogner, mikrotikov softver koji dodje s njim?
<hbogner> vec dugo nisam nista oko toga istrazivao
<hbogner> obicno je licenca lvl4 koja omogucava dosta toga
<SilverSpace> openwrt
<hbogner> bolje pitaj nekog tko je nedavno petljao
<hbogner> kao sto SilverSpace petlja po openwrt-u
<SilverSpace> ima nesto za openwrt ali nisam probao 
<SilverSpace> mislim da to ddwrt ima po defaultu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma di, jutros sam bas neke knjige kupovo, normalne cijene imaju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bilo pa proslo :)
<hbogner> znam da velent puno radi sa openwrt
<hbogner> pa bi on mogao znati
<hbogner> pitaj na fb grupi
<Mmike> wow!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa gledam sad, jos uvijek ima knjiga za $0.00
<Mmike> hbogner, a ak nemam fb? :)
<SilverSpace> twitter omas
<SilverSpace> imas?
<hbogner> da, mozes i na twiter :D
<Mirza> hello
<Mirza> ima li koga
<Mirza> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV730 XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<Mirza> pomoc kako da instaliram ovaj driver
<Mirza_> moze li pomoc
<Vlado9A3CY> koji driver?
<CrazyLemon> Mmike ako budeš stavio tomato firmware onda guglaj 'virtual wireless' a ako budeš openwrt guglaj 'guest wlan using luci' :) .. znači sve se to da onak fino naklikat :)
<Mirza_> ovajovaj
<Mirza_> Vlado9A3CY: ovaj driver VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV730 XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti radi 
<Mirza_> mucim se sa njim opasno skinuo sam sa ati sajta 
<Mirza_> onaj for linux 32 bit
<SilverSpace> Mirza_: jel ti radi 
<Mirza_> brobao sa sh ./
<Mirza_> nece da se instalira
<Mirza_> ibaci eror
<SilverSpace> ni ne treba ti 
<Mirza_> SilverSpace: sta da radim hajde pratim tvoje korake
<SilverSpace> koji ubuntu imas 
<Mirza_> lubuntu 14.10
<Mirza_> zato sto je jako los pc
<Mirza_> samo je graficka solidna xD
<SilverSpace> 32 ili 64 bitni 
<Mirza_> 32
<SilverSpace> ako ti graficka radi ne treba ti nikakvi dodatni driver 
<Mirza_> ne radi mi 
<Mirza_> kad budem prozor
<Mirza_> levo desno
<Mirza_> brljavi mi
<Mirza_> *vucem
<Mirza_> * kad vucem prozor levo desno po desktopu brljavi mi 
<Mirza_> kako da proverim da li radi 
<Mirza_> i to sve
<Mirza_> da isproveravam pa ti zakljuci 
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Mirza_> Downloaded daily snapshot dated 2014-12-14 03:15:0
<SilverSpace> ati ne koristim odavno pa ti bas i ne znam 
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, imam doma tomato, nisam znao da on ima nadostukove
<Mirza_> SilverSpace: http://pastebin.com/xPmCh90d
<CrazyLemon> Mmike pa nemam više doma tomato ali koliko sam vidio ima taj virtual wireless pa se da sredit neki guest wifi preko toga :)
<CrazyLemon> menu advanced-> virtual wireless koliko se sječam
<Mirza_> SilverSpace:  pogledaj sta ne valja tu
<Mmike> nemam virtual wireless
<Mmike> Mirza_, treba ti fglrx, skini s atijevih stranica driver, napravi s njim .deb paket u kojem je driver, i instaliraj to
<Mmike> it's fairly simple, samo ce potrajati
<Mirza_> mimke
<Mmike> Mirza_, jesi skinuo driver?
<Mirza_> pocetnik sam hajde pomozi
<Mmike> ajde
<Mmike> reci mi odakle si skinuo driver (daj mi url)
<Mirza_> Mmike:  sekund
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, http://tomato.groov.pl/
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, nisam nit znao da ovo ima! :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, thnx, cem istrazim!
<CrazyLemon> Mmike da.. to je tomato by shibby :)
<Mirza_> Mmike:  evo ovaj http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, da, imam neki drugi, iako je isto 1.28 verzija
<Mmike> Mirza_, ok, sec
<CrazyLemon> Mmike da.. sve su to 1.28 ali jedne su jako outdated :)
<CrazyLemon> kao ta graficka od mirze :)
<Mmike> lol :)
 * Mmike se mora rijesit svojih R9 280Xica
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, jel' znas jel' ima taj shibby rjesen ssl bed?
<CrazyLemon> to nece radit na 14.10.. jer taj driver radi samo na 3.4 kernelu i 6.9 xorgu
<Mmike> Mirza_, ok, jesi raspakirao taj .zip nekud?
<CrazyLemon> Mmike trebao bi bit.. bilo je dosta price na forumu (linksysinfo.org) i bilo je updejtova poslije tog heartbleeda
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, trebalo bi, ja vrtim taj na 14.04 koji ima 3.13 kelner
<Mirza_> jesam
<Mirza_> Mmike: jesam
<Mmike> Mirza_, ok, sad mi daj 5 minuta sam da se meni to skine jer neznam di je moj
<Mmike> idem turnit sudje u masinu za to vrijeme,d odjem doma
<Mmike> odma!
<Mirza_> Mmike: ma koliko god samo da resim taj video driver 
<Mirza_> Mmike:  od 10 radim trecu dotle cu valjda resiti :))
<Mirza_> Mmike: ti hoces da kazes da ja to raspakovano moram napraviti da bude .deb ?
<Mirza_> ja sam probao pre sh ./amd-xxx-xxx bla bla i nije htelo
<Mirza_> pokreno on instalaciju ali mi izbaci neki eror 
<Mmike> Mirza_, ok
<Mmike> Mirza_, eto me, sad cemo
<Mirza_> Mmike: cool ;)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> znaci, u .zipu, kad ga raspakiras, dobijes .run file
<Mmike> njega moras pokrenuti kao root
<Mirza_> preko terminala?
<Mmike> pa prvo napravi ovo: chmod 700 amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<Mmike> da, sve ovo sto ti pricam ces raditi u terminalu
<Mmike> chmod naredba mijenja filemod atribute - odnosno, prava (tko smije citati, tko pisati, tko izvrsiti odredjeni file)
<Mirza_> Mmike: chmod amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run chmod: missing operand after ‘amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run’ Try 'chmod --help' for more information.
<Mirza_> gle ovo
<Mmike> procitaj man stranicu za detalje, uglavnom, kad postavis 700 to znaci da vlasnik (owner) datoteke (filea) ima read/write/execute prava nad datotekom, a ostali nista
<Mmike> fali ti ' 700 ' izmedju chmod i amd-driver...
<Mmike> inace, imas TAB tipku za 'completion' (dovrsavanje): napises chmod  700 amd i onda stisnes TAB
<Mirza_> evo
<Mirza_> odradjeno
<Mmike> strelica gore ponavlja ono sto si napisao, i tako to
<Mmike> ok
<Mirza_> chmode
<Mirza_> mod*
<Mmike> sad izvrsi tu datoteku kao root: sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<Mirza_> idem prvo ono?
<Mirza_> ili drugo
<Mirza_> kad mi ponudi
<Mmike> 'generate distribution specific package'
<Mmike> pa onda 'build package for selected os'
<Mirza_> i onda zadnje
<Mirza_> axa
<Mirza_> izbacio mi eror
<Mmike> kaki?
<Mirza_> odakle da izvucem eror?
<Mmike> pa jel' ti pise na ekranu?
<Mirza_> user/share/ati
<Mirza_> da da
<Mmike> pa copy/pasteaj ga tu
<Mirza_> ne moze da se kopira
<Mirza_> zato sto je
<Mirza_> ati prozoru
<Mmike> aaaa
<Mmike> glupi sudo
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> daj mi 3 minute, plz
<Mmike> to je 14.10, jel?
<Mirza_> packag3e generation of the AMD propiretari driver is complete the generated package has been places in the current directory
<Mirza_> da da lubuntu
<Mmike> etoga
<Mirza_> ne ubuntu nego lubuntu 14.10
<Mmike> ma to je to
<Mmike> isti drek
<Mmike> samo manje sranja u lubuntuu
<Mmike> ok, znaci, sada
<Mmike> e, a pitanje
<Mmike> zasto ne instaliras proprietary drivere koji dodju uz ubuntu?
<Mirza_> cekaj samo kaze after instalation of the generated package it is important to save your X window
<Mirza_> configuratin file
<Mirza_> and the run -aticonfig --initial
<Mirza_> to comlete basic confitugaruion
<Mirza_> for advance pleas run aticonfig from console
<Mirza_> or AMD CC:LE
<Mirza_> from destkop menager menu
<Mmike> yup, yup, sve super
<Mmike> ali
<Mirza_> e to je to sto mi izbacuje
<Mmike> zasto ne instaliras proprietary driver koji dolazi uz ubuntu?
<Mirza_> kako da instaliram?
<Mirza_> hocu bilo sta samo da mi sljaka
<Mirza_> driver
<Mmike> pa imas onaj 'restricted drivers manager'
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mirza_> uff
<Mirza_> synpatic menager?
<Mmike> imas negdje Preferences -> Additional Drivers
<Mmike> morao bi imati
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> And now it's LXDE Menu -> Preference -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers Tab
<Mirza_> softwere updater
<Mirza_> ima
<Mmike> e, tam imas valjda 'ubuntu software', 'other software', 'updates', 'drekces', 'pimpeks', 'pizdices', i na kraju bi morao imati 'additional drivers'
<Mmike> nasao?
<Mirza_> da
<Mirza_> searching for anvalible drivers
<Mirza_> no aditional drivers
<Mirza_> anvalible
<Mirza_> nema nista
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> a nist, iinstaliraj onda ovo kaj si napravio sad
<Mmike> aj pejstaj (na pastebin neki, recimo, http://jebo.me/pas)
<Mirza_> kako da ga instaliram kad nece
<Mmike> sto ti kaze: ls -al
<Mmike> u tom direktoriju di si pokrenuo onaj .run
<Mirza_> Mmike: http://pastebin.com/QuareYr1
<Mmike> Mirza_, jesi ti iz tog direktorija pokrenuo taj .run ?
<Mirza_> da da
<Mmike> fale ti paketi
<Mmike> cek sec
<Mirza_> pc:/home/bozovic/Downloads#
<Mirza_> vidis
<Mmike> kako ti je imati kombinaciju cirilice i latinice?
<Mirza_> kako mislis? :D
<Mmike> pa ovo 'dec' ti je na cirilici :0
<Mirza_> a otkud znam :)
<Mirza_> ni ne gledam to ne zanima me xD ocu samo driver za graf
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> aj probaj ponovo
<Mmike> al' ovako ovaj put: sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/utopic
<Mmike> sad ti nebi trebao prozore otvarati
<Mmike> i napisat ce ti sve greske u terminal pa lako mozes copy/paster
<Mirza_> iz ruta
<Mirza_> ili bez #
<Mmike> ako nisi rut onda pokreni sa sudo
<Mmike> ako si rut onda bez sudo
<Mirza_> skida neke
<Mirza_> pakete
<Mirza_> Mmike: 
<Mmike> pejstaj na pastebin
<Mirza_> pise da je sucsef
<Mmike> pejstaj na pastebin
<Mmike> sve
<Mirza_> sve
<Mmike> sve! :)
<Mirza_> odradio je sve
<Mirza_> i sta sada
<Mirza_> da idem log out?
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> pejstaj na pastebin sve to
<Mirza_> sta da pejstam odakle da pejstam? :D
<Mmike> cijeli output
<Mmike> pa to u terminalu
<Mmike> sta si tipka
<Mmike> i sto ti se desavalo nakon toga
<Mirza_> cekaj
<Mirza_> moram opet
<Mmike> cekaj
<Mmike> jel' imas u direktoriju *.deb fajlova?
<Mmike> ako imas, ne moras opet
<Mirza_>  cd: fglrx-install.nXCcGf/: Permission denied
<Mirza_> ne mogu uci
<Mirza_> u taj prozor
<Mirza_> tj folder
<Mirza_> chmod?
<Mirza_> sta da kucam da udjem u taj fg
<Mirza_> Mmike: 
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> gle
<Mmike> ja ne znam sto ti radis
<Mmike> i ne vidim ti ekran
<Mmike> a ti radis vise no sto ti ja velim
<Mmike> i onda eto, jbg :)
<Mirza_> hahahahhaha
<Mirza_> gledaj uradio sam to sto si mi rekao 
<Mmike> stoga, ako mi ne copy/pasteas na pastebin sto si radio, ja mogu sam tandarukat tu :)
<Mmike> nisi, ocito :)
<Mirza_> samo reci kako da udjem
<Mmike> copy/paste
<Mmike> na pastebin
<Mirza_> kako da udjem u folder da vidim imam li deb
<Mirza_> ne dozvoljava mi
<Mirza_> u taj fg
<Mirza_>  cd: fglrx-install.nXCcGf/: Permission denied
<Mmike> gle
<Mmike> nemrem tak :)
<Mmike> napamet radis stvari
<Mmike> copy/paste svega sto ti je napisao ovja
<Mirza_> ma ne radim napamet nemam terminal
<Mirza_> odakle da ti kopiram
<Mmike> odakle ti taj .nXcCgf nemam pojma (preptpostavljam)
<Mirza_> sam je odradio sve
<Mmike> kako nemas terminal?
<Mmike> moras imat terminal
<Mmike> bez terminala nema smisla
<Mmike> jer ovo sto ti govorim je za u terminal
<Mirza_> znam znam ali je on sam radio sve
<Mirza_> nisam mogao nista da kopiram
<Mirza_> jel mi je otvorio
<Mirza_> prozor neki i tu radio sve
<Mirza_> iako sam ja pokrenuo preko terminala
<Mmike> pa copy/pasteaj mi to sto je u tom terminalu!
<Mmike> gle kak meni to izgleda:
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6v
<Mirza_> http://pastebin.com/WcJ1KJgF
<Mirza_> Generating package: Ubuntu/utopic
<Mirza_> i tu stoji
<Mmike> pa onda nije gotovo
<Mmike> cekaj da dovrsi
<Mirza_> e sada
<Mirza_> ima neki
<Mirza_> .deb
<Mirza_> bla bla
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> opet on
<Mmike> jel' dovrsilo?
<Mmike> ako je, copy pasteaj mi sve 
<Mirza_> nije stoji tako
<Mmike> cekaj onda, b rate :)
<Mmike> na mom stroju je trajalo oko 3-4 minute, a ja imam 3.6 GHzni 6jezgreni AMD
<Mmike> (doduse, ovo se sve na jednoj jezgri radi, al' opet...)
<Mirza_> auuu :)
<Mirza_> to raspakivanje ti je trajalo tako dugo?
<Mmike> ne raspakiravanje
<Mmike> kompajliranje
<Mirza_> pravljenje
<Mmike> pravljenje!
<Mirza_> malopre sam pogresio
<Mirza_> isao sam
<Mirza_> sa ruta
<Mirza_> sudo 
<Mmike> yup, traje to neko vrijeme... 
<Mirza_> # sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/utopic
<Mirza_> malopre sam ovako
<Mirza_> radio pa mi je pobrljavio
<Mirza_> Mmike: http://pastebin.com/5dc4Wh5p
<Mirza_> kraj
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> Mirza_, ok, sad kad napravis 'ls -al' vidis te .deb fajlove?
<Mirza_> da
<Mmike> odlicno
<Mmike> sad ih moras sve instalirati, ovako
<Mmike> sudo dpkg -i fglrx_8.970-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Mmike> i tako za svaki
<Mmike> ako se desi greska, pejstaj mi na pastebin
<Mirza_> daj mi molim te
<Mirza_> za sva 3
<Mirza_> da ne pogresim nesto
<Mmike> pa samo reci: sudo dpkg -i fglrx i onda stisni TAB, mosh i vise puta
<Mmike> i ovaj ce ti sam dovrsit naziv datoteke
<Mmike> i enter
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mirza_> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.16.0-28-generic (i686) Consult /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.970/build/make.log for more information. update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated) Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-16) ... Processing triggers for initramfs-tools (0.103ubuntu8) ... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-28-generic
<Mirza_> Mmike: eto prve greske
<Mirza_> za taj prvo
<Mirza_> prvi
<Mmike> napisi: cat  /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.970/build/make.log 
<Mmike> i pejstaj mi to na pastebin
<Mmike> sorry, imam dete u rukama pa sam malo spor
<Mmike> on bi BOJA BOJA BOJA
<Mmike> i sara po svemu :)
<Mirza_> Mmike: http://pastebin.com/h9EDdQ5Q
<Mirza_> ako ako i ja imam sina razumem te
<Mirza_> :)
<Mirza_> zaspao? :D
<Mirza_> Mmike: gde si xD
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ma tu sam
<Mmike> bolesno dete
<Mmike> upala pluca, pa je sav nikakav
<Mmike> Mirza_, aj daj mi 15ak minuta da si instaliram lubuntu pa da probam
<Mmike> jer bit ce 101 ovakva pizdarija
<Mirza_> nemoj se muciti bre
<Mirza_> daj neke opcije 
<Mirza_> evo dao sam ti
<Mmike> ma ne mucim se
<Mirza_> eror
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mirza_> ali ja sam ceprkao
<Mirza_> fglrx
<Mirza_> -core
<Mirza_> update
<Mirza_> itd
<Mirza_> mozda zbog toga nece 
<Mirza_> to je pre nego sto sam poceo sa tobom uputstvo
<Mirza_> pre toga sam ja ceprkao svasta nesto :)
<Mirza_> Mmike: 
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> fale ti paketi
<Mmike> kernel headeri i ta neka sranja
<Mmike> cek sec :0
<jelly-home> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<Mmike> jelly-home, da, al' ovo nije u tome
<jelly-home> nego di je
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> nemam 14.10
<Mmike> hm
<jelly-home> /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/linux/version.h bi trebao biti tamo
<Mmike> glup sam, build je symlink na /usr/src/drekec
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<Mmike> pitaj boga sta jos fali
<Mmike> pa ce brze/lakse bit da vidim
<Mirza_> jelly-home: linux-headers-3.16.0-28-generic is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Mmike> Mirza_, al' probaj ovo kaj jelly veli: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jelly-home> za dkms nema puno toga sto treba, headeri, build-essential, i to je to
<jelly-home> Mirza_: hm
<Mirza_> jelly-home:  O.o
<jelly-home> Mirza_: ls -la /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/ /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/linux/version.h
<Mirza_> jelly-home: http://pastebin.com/mvTFfiqa
<jelly-home> wut
<Mirza_> jelly-home: ? :) neko ludilo a? :D
<Mirza_> jelly-home: sta bilo?>
<Mirza_> Mmike: o cemu se radi
<Mmike> Mirza_, neznam, skidma lubuntu 14.10 pa cu ti rec :)
<Mmike> daj mi vremena
<jelly-home> stvarno ga nema
<Mirza_> jelly-home:  sta
<jelly-home> nema include/linux/version.h, bio je tamo u 3.2, u 3.16 headerima ga nema
<Mmike> Mirza_, aj turni 14.04
<Mirza_> ma nmm vremena za taj a nemam ni cd flesh mi je pun :D
<Mirza_> MmikeT:
<Mirza_> Mmike: 
<jelly-home> Mirza_: jel postoji /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h
<Mirza_> jelly-home: kako da zna?
<Mirza_> znam
<jelly-home> pa pogledaj
<jelly-home> ls -l /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h
<Mirza_> rw-r--r-- 1 root root 97 дец  8 19:28 /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h
<jelly-home> da, to se izgleda promijenilo u medjuvremenu
<Mirza_> ja sam to dirao
<Mirza_> onaj fglrx
<Mirza_> fglrx-core
<Mirza_> update
<Mirza_> i te gluposti
<Mirza_> ako ne moze to sa ovim treba mi neki linux koji ce da radi ok na 1.5 gb amd sempron 3500+ i ati r hd 4670 512
<Mirza_> Mmike: 
<jelly-home> a mozes probat zakrpati, cd /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include && sudo ln -s generated/uapi/linux linux
<jelly-home> to ce staviti version.h na pravo mjesto ali cisto sumnjam da ce to biti dosta
<Mirza_> sta dalje
<jelly-home> dakle probas ponovo buildati
<Mirza_> sudo dpkg -i fglrx_8.970-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jelly-home> da, valjda
<Mirza_> to?
<Mirza_> opet izbaci eror
<jelly-home> koji?
<Mirza_> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.16.0-28-generic (i686) Consult /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.970/build/make.log for more information. update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated) Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-16) ...
<jelly-home> sto sad pise u /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.970/build/make.log ?
<Mmike> jelly-home, thnx na uskakanju, dete me odvuklo...
<Mmike> instalira se utopic u kvm
<Mmike> jelly-home, usput, sutra poslije posla mandrarine?
<Mirza_> Mmike: sta?
<Mmike> Mirza_, sta - koji dio? :)
<Mirza_> sta da radim dalje? :D
<Mmike> pa veli ti jelly
<Mmike> pejstaj sto pise u tom log fajlu
<Mmike> tamo pise sto se sjebalo
<Mmike> pa kad saznamo sto je onda ces dobiti informaciju o tome sto dalje
<Mirza_> kako da odem to tamo
<Mirza_> ls 
<Mirza_> komanda
<Mmike> pa kako si meni pejstao ?
<Mirza_> iz terminala
<Mirza_> http://pastebin.com/NGfk75m2
<Mirza_> to je iz terminala
<Mirza_> kako se ponasa
<Mirza_> na komandu
<Mirza_> sudo dpkg -i fglrx_8.970-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jelly-home> Mmike: moze sutra
<jelly-home> Mirza_: prosli put si napravio: cat /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.970/build/make.log
<jelly-home> cat ispise sadrzaj fajla
<Mirza_> http://pastebin.com/X3Zqdmai
<Mirza_> Mmike: 
<jelly-home> al mislim da je cijela prica beskorisna, ak ubuntu nije popravio build proces, cisto sumnjam da su popravili da legacy driver radi na friskom novom X serveru
<jelly-home> opet isto?
<Mirza_> pa vidis
<Mirza_> da je isto
<jelly-home> Mirza_: jel onaj ln bacio kakvu gresku?
<Mirza_> ln?
<jelly-home> da, ln naredba od gore
<jelly-home> cd /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include && sudo ln -s generated/uapi/linux linux  <---
<jelly-home> jel to proslo bez greske?
<Mirza_> da da
<Mirza_> tu sam sada
<Mirza_> u tom
<jelly-home> ls -ld /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/linux /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/linux/version.h
<Mirza_> sad pise da ne postoji
<Mirza_> taj direktorijum
<Mirza_> -_-
<Mirza_> cannot access /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/linux/version.h: No such file or directory lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 43 дец  8 19:28 /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/linux -> ../../linux-headers-3.16.0-28/include/linux bozovic@bozovic-pc:/lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include$ 
<jelly-home> huh
<jelly-home> onda sam ti krivo rekao
<jelly-home> aj ovako: cd "/lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/linux/"; readlink -f .
<Mirza_> najbolje bi bilo kad bi ja instalirao teamviewer
<Mirza_> pa sam da gledas
<DomaMuffin> Bi, ali ti ne bi bilo najjeftinije 
<Mirza_> cd "/lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/linux/"; readlink -f . /usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-28/include/linux bozovic@bozovic-pc:/lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/linux$ 
<jelly-home> zanimljivo
<Mirza_> jelly-home: sta ja da radim ovde sada
<jelly-home> Mirza_: probaj tu di si sad uvaliti version.h, cca: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-28-generic/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h 
<jelly-home> Mirza_: prvo provjeri da li /usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-28-generic/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h postoji
<Mirza_> pise premision denied
<jelly-home> za koju naredbu to javi?
<Mirza_> cca
<Mirza_> tu fali nesto?
<Mirza_> ccat?
<Mirza_> ili ccal
<Mirza_> No command 'cca:' found, did you mean:  Command 'ccal' from package 'ccal' (universe)  Command 'ccat' from package 'ccrypt' (universe)
<jelly-home> "cca" znaci otprilike, cirka, aproksimativno :-)
<DomaMuffin> s "cca" je mislio otprilike, da pripases svojoj stvarnoj putanji 
<DomaMuffin>  :) 
<jelly-home> naredba pocinje od sudo
<Mirza_> ccat' from package 'ccrypt' (universe) bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' bozovic@bozovic-pc:/lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/build/include/linux$ 
<jelly-home> "sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-28-generic/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h"
<Mirza_> samo je prebacio novi red
<jelly-home> to znaci da nema greske
<Mirza_> sta sada
<jelly-home> jesi pogledao da li postoji /usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-28-generic/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h, btw?
<DomaMuffin> sad postoji :) 
<Mirza_> xaxaaxxaxa
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: ne...?
<jelly-home> to je source za ln bio, ne destination
<Mirza_> boli me glava xD gledaj pocetnik sam neki imam neka mala jako mala iskustva znaci
<Mirza_> sve sto hocete da kazete kucajte celu komandui
<Mirza_> molim vas
<jelly-home> ls -l /usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-28-generic/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h,
<jelly-home> fak
<jelly-home> ls -l /usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-28-generic/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h 
<Mirza_> novi red
<jelly-home> onda ne znam di je, nije isto ko na debianu
<Mirza_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 97 дец  8 19:28 /usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-28-generic/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h
<jelly-home> a ipak je tu
<jelly-home> ok
<jelly-home> vrati se natrag u direktorij di je bio fglrx deb pa probaj ponovo instalirati
<jelly-home> cd /home/bozovic/Downloads
<Mirza_> sta da instaliram
<jelly-home> sudo dpkg -i fglrx_8.970-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Mirza_> al opet
<Mirza_> izbacuje
<Mirza_> glupi eror
<Mirza_> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.16.0-28-generic (i686) Consult /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.970/build/make.log for more information. update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<Mmike> Mirza_, velim ti, turni 14.04
<Mmike> makni 14.10
<Mmike> ocito je potrgan
<Mirza_> gledaj ne mora ubuntu biti moze sta god reci neki linux koji ce raditi
<Mirza_> na losjim pc
<Mmike> ubuntu 14.04
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> lubuntu 14.04
<Mirza_> a nemam sad cd -_-
<Mirza_> bem ti zivot
<Mmike> iako bih ti ja zdusno preporucio linux mint 14.04
<Mmike> pa jel' imas usb stsick neki?
<Mirza_> jel tu radi kaner i to?
<Mmike> kaner?
<Mirza_> *kanter
<Mirza_> preko wine
<Mmike> kanter?
<Mmike> ne znam sto je to
<Mirza_> counter strike
<Mirza_> :)
<Mirza_> CS 1.6
<Mmike> beh :)
<Mmike> dvojbeno
<jelly-home> wine na 1.5GB memorije?  tesko
<jelly-home> al ko zna
<Mmike> wine i fglrx se ne vole bas
<Mirza_> ma nznm vise sta da radim
<Mirza_> windows xp nece da radi ovde
<Mirza_> samo vista
<Mmike> ja upravo zato nvidia kartice smao kupujem, em su im driveri za linux bolji, em ih ubuntu bolje pakira, em wine radi ok 
<Mmike> Mirza_, linux mint
<Mmike> ili lubuntu 14.04
<Mirza_> tj hoce i xp ali mora nesto postepeno da se dize
<Mirza_> koji manje uzima rama mint ili lub?
<Mirza_> Mmike: daj mi link
<Mirza_> gde da skinem 14.4
<Mmike> iskreno, mislmi da lub
<Mmike> al' mislim da ti je mint potpuniji
<Mirza_> pa onda mint ili lun?
<Mmike> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<Mmike> moja preporuka je mint
<Mmike> skini MATE verziju
<Mirza_> 32 bit/
<Mirza_> sa miroros
<Mirza_> kragujevas
<Mirza_> ?
<Mirza_> serbia kragujevac?
<Mmike> pa sad
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ti odluci! :)
<Mirza_> nznm to je samo odakle da skida
<Mirza_> ili da stavlja i rapository
<Mirza_> serbia
<Mmike> ma samo odakle da skida
<Mmike> repozitorije ces pri instalaciji odabrati
<DomaMuffin> cek, a zakaj ne win7 ? :) skoro sam pitao zakaj ne win7 :D
<Mmike> to kak je kvmov qcow2 spor je kriminal
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, zato kaj je ms izdo patach koji sjebe win7 :)
<jelly-home> kad?
<Mirza_> win 7
<Mirza_> je jako spor
<Mirza_> probao sam
<Mirza_> koci
<Mirza_> 1,5 gb
<Mirza_> amd sempron 3500+
<jelly-home> Mmike: u petak sam patchao win7 virtualku, radila je nakon reboota
<jelly-home> Mirza_: bilo bi bolje da ima vise memorije, 4GB, al opet ta masina zvuci dosta staro ovako i onako
<Mmike> jelly-home, ma nemam pojma... citao sam na index.hr nesh malo cas :)
<jelly-home> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/3024777
<Mmike> eto
<jelly-home> nemam ni jednu ni drugu
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qvDw9LRcA7I
<datase> YouTube: Star Wars, Tie Figther accident  on the highway - 0:00:11 - 170,970 views - 900 likes / 28 dislikes
<DomaMuffin> "Opet Čačić" :) 
<markosejic> d vecer
<DomaMuffin> http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/31068/cyber-crime/serbia-hackers-stolen-national-database.html
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4pgbGLQaHY
<datase> YouTube: North Korean Kids playing Meshuggah - 0:01:36 - 188,424 views - 2149 likes / 38 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto sto mi odgovorili 
<SilverSpace> @SilverSpace Molimo da se za sve informacije obratiš Ministarstvu gospodarstva: bit.ly/1FwmvhZ. Lijepi pozdrav!
<SilverSpace> jebe lud zbunjenog 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma vidio sam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jad, bjeda, uzas
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Siniša Varga službenim autom otputovao na skijanje u Italiju
<Mmike> sta mislis, kakav ce izgovor smislit?
<SilverSpace> vlada kaze da tu nema nista sporno
<SilverSpace> vec su se oglasili 
<SilverSpace> pozivajući se na Vladinu odluku o korištenju službenih automobila, u kojoj - kažu - stoji da je službeni automobil s vozačem - ministrima na raspolaganju - 24 sata dnevno
<Mmike> https://eztv.it/ <- ovo ne radi
<Mmike> to mi je najtuznije trenutno :/
<Mmike> obrut, vileni: dal' su prestale raditi auto-skidalice?
<jelly-home> hah, poceli reklamirat kineske androide na tv
<jelly-home> Doogee
<SilverSpace> i neki drugi sam vidio
<SilverSpace> ne sjecam se na kojem tv kanalu 
<SilverSpace> Barel pao na 57 dolara
<SilverSpace> http://www.dnevno.hr/zdravlje/140311-samo-casica-ovog-sirupa-dnevno-spasava-zivot-i-uklanja-masnocu-u-krvi.html
<SilverSpace> jebote led http://www.24sata.hr/news/odlucio-voziti-po-tracnicama-pa-blokirao-tramvajski-promet-398337
<SilverSpace> ovaj nije normalan
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/indexova-anketa-koga-cete-izabrati-za-predsjednika/789935.aspx
<Mmike> malo mi je ovo suludo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lol
<Mmike> e, jebote, pa gle onog Bauka!
<Mmike> on se hvali kak su konacno zavrsili spustaonu prema Splitu!
<Mmike> PA DAJ HOCU JA BIT MINISTAR I KENJAT GLUPOSTI!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vidim i tebi isto odgovorili 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKMqBqWpeko#t=31
<datase> YouTube: Ciro Blazevic napadnut u svojoj emisiji od gosta - 0:09:59 - 374,463 views - 496 likes / 58 dislikes
<Mmike> lololol :)
<SilverSpace> nisi to vidio prije 
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: ako se sjecas da sam pital kaj bu bilo ako maknem fam paket :) Danas mi mail klijenti dobijaju "Filesystem notification initialization error — contact your mail administrator (check for configuration errors with the FAM/Gamin library)" :)
<DomaMuffin> Ako se nisam upisao od smija :) 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: a sta pise u mail.logu?
<DomaMuffin> Nisam jos pogledao , prvo sam mu podmetnul libfam0 da ne galami, sad idem gledat. Mailflow je bio ok bez obzira na gersku pa nije frka. 
<DomaMuffin> Citao sam nesh da oce kenjat s file-system operacijama ako nema fam-a
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: stavi gamin umjesto fam-a, taj ne zahtjeva rpcbind/portmap
<DomaMuffin> Ni-ista ni u mail logovima, ni u sistemskim .. 
<DomaMuffin> treba sad vidjet' di se strgalo, mozda je spamd ili clam
<jelly-home> gugle veli da je to greska od kurijera
<SilverSpace> franko od prvog dana skole do danas narastao 4cm
<SilverSpace> ko gljiva raste 
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: fala, fakat sam spor. fixao sam problem tak da sam podmetnuo famd i restartao kurire, a gresku odem traziti u clamovim logovima :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-07
<hbogner> o/
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<hbogner> juto i vaman
<vileni> mozemo dodati i freebsd na listu stvari s kojima ne volim poceti ponedjeljak
<obruT> sta nevalja sad s freebsdjem ? :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> tesko je naplatiti support, bolje da se zove feebsd
<BotaniCar> jutro :) 
<SilverSpace> oo BotaniCar pa des ti 
<BotaniCar> Eo, dos'o s terena
<SilverSpace> koljinja :)
<BotaniCar> ( hebo teren ako ne ostanes na gablecu negdje )
<BotaniCar> Isto mislimo ! HRANAAAA
<BotaniCar> ja sam mislio da su Magma/T.Limach odavno u stecaju /prodani. Danas citam kak im je drzava oprostila dobar dio duga :( A ja i dalje nemrem u Turbo limach nego moram u neke pikzibner trgovine igrackama 
<nicols> jutro!
<hbogner> o/ nicols 
<nicols> o
<nicols> kada kafa?
<hbogner> kad budem u KA :D
<BotaniCar> Kak velim ubuntuju da si reindexira ono kaj mi nudi rezultate, ka pocnem tipkati npr. "firefox" u start meniju ? 
<BotaniCar> Iz terminala mi pokrene firefox ( radi autocomplete ), iz starta nece 
<nicols> [====>................]  resync = 22.3% (436941440/1952015168) finish=146.3min speed=172558K/sec
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/7qaeUTK.jpg # puff on this and become a Guild Navigator.
<BotaniCar>  Ok bro is me... or like... does Baron Harkonnen look like a cross between like...a baby...and Jabba the Hut?
<pkiller> BotaniCar: +1
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/12/fora-dana5.gif
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Zamisljam kak mi se mmike baca tako i narucje :)
<nicols> nije baš neka fora :/
<BotaniCar> Nikako :D
<nicols> previše fizičke aktivnosti :)
<nicols> ima tko sas switch viška? :D
<SilverSpace> http://alternativa-za-vas.com/images/cucavac3.jpg
<SilverSpace> kad vec serete serite zdravo :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: posl'o mi Bobo sliku brodica na kojem sad slaze mrezu http://files.balancer.ru/forums/attaches/2015/08/03-3910220-my-yas.jpg :) 
<pkiller> ah... da mi je iznajmit na par dana :)
<SilverSpace> pkiller: preveliko mi to 
<pkiller> said no woman ever :)
<nicols> huh?
<jelly> nicols: ne, oces fc san switcheve
<nicols> neću :)
<nicols> toga imam :D
<rut> dd
<nicols> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null
<BotaniCar> less /dev/random
<nicols> ma Å¡ta less. cat :D
<rut> oo mufincic 
<rut> ajde sad se sjetio . jesi rjesio ono sa core prozorima i switchanjem 2 mreze
<jelly> ćore prozori
<rut> nece sad reci .. sram ga ..
<jelly> kad kasno pališ
<BotaniCar> rut: rijesio sam tako da nismo proveli sto smo naumili. Ispostavilo se da je problem u NICevima na 50% servera ( na pol' servera je na kraju radova sve rdilo, na pola nije nista. Polovica koja radi ima jedan model NIC-a , druga polovica drugi ).
<BotaniCar> Device: /dev/sda [SAT], 65504 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors # wooo , nisam 3 mjeseca mijenjao disk u hetznerima 
<rut> znaci nije do prozora .. ajde ...
<rut> neka utjeha barem 
<rut> .weather osijek
<BotaniCar> Uvjetno receno nije, mozda i je, ali ovi kaj ne rade su prilicno stari i ne mogu u INTELu traziti patch za driver. 
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 57°F / 14°C; Humidity: 63%; Pressure: 30.57in / 103.5kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 9 mins, 0 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 44°F / 7°C; Low of 32°F / 0°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Fog; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 30°F / -1°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 33°F / 1°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<rut> ma sto 14 stupnja .. jel taj bot lud 
<jelly> BotaniCar: 65504, valjda je counter dosao do limita
<BotaniCar> rut: ti si u zivo vidio Valenta Turkovica ? Jel mu bradica i u stvarnom zivotu tako ne-sexy ? :)
<rut> e sto me pitas .. pa negledam muske na taj nacin ..
<rut> neznam .. iskreno .. normalna
<BotaniCar> jelly: reci cu samo ziv'jo RAID :) Nadam se samo da mi ostatak polja nece prdnut' u rosu kod rekreiranja :)
 * BotaniCar dokupio backup kapacitete u hetznera i napravio posten full backup pa mu puca patka :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: blesavo pitanje.  Imam entry-level server sa ICH9R fake raidom.  Kak instalirat 2012 R2 na to, s obzirom da je Intel RSL driver ugasio support za tako stari kontroler?
<jelly> Intel RST 
<BotaniCar> jelly: jab' instalirao na jedan disk,a onda RAID slozio u samim windowsima.
<jelly> BotaniCar: drugo bedasto pitanje: windows imaju svoj raid na sistemskom disku? :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozes me drugacije pitati ? Ako sam dobro shvatio pitanje, mozes single-sistemski-disk pretvoriti u mirror/kaj-vec nakon instalacije OS-a
<jelly> nisam znao da windowsi uopce imaju svoj soft raid
<BotaniCar> Raid funkcionalnost dolazi s OS-om, ako to pitas
<jelly> jos ak ima raid10, puna saka brade, al i mirror ce biti ok
<BotaniCar> Jebaj ga, nemam vise windowsa pri ruci u uredu, da screenshotam :) Mirror ima sigurno, za vise ne garantiram bez konzultacija s googletom
<jelly> ok, proslijedit cu kolegi kojeg je to zapalo
 * jelly se ne petlja u windowse
<BotaniCar> jelly: proslijedi mu i http://www.maximumpc.com/how-set-raid-10-windows-8-and-linux/ 
<BotaniCar> Ima taj neki kufer koji se zove Storage Spaces i emulira neke raid funkcionalnosti, ali nisam se imao prilike igrati s tim 
<BotaniCar> Po ovom kaj sam linkao se RAID10 cini moguc, dapace trivijalan 
<jelly> da, koliko vidim taj storage spaces moze razrezat svaki diskove na, nazovimo to, particije, pa svaki komad drukcije uraidat -- ko md raid
<BotaniCar> Nagradno pitanje: kak' to sve napraviti kroz powershell ( remotely ) :)
<jelly> nebitno, za to postoji iLO
<nicols> md0 : active raid1 dm-3[1] dm-2[0]
<nicols> sad možemo dalje :)
<jelly> nicols: nisi faca ak ti "lsblk" output nema bar 5 levela
<BotaniCar> makar krivo nestanih,, kao tvoj neki dan, jelly  ? :D
<jelly> nije bilo krivo, samo... privremeno
<BotaniCar> :-) "privremeno" je rijec koju sam vremenom naucio mrziti :)
<nicols> jelly: http://pastebin.com/B2NPLHJ3
<jelly> BotaniCar: ovo je stvarno bilo privremeno, sad je masina virtualna, a fizicku sam dao kolegi -- tu istu na koju sad on ne uspijeva staviti 2012 i raid10 ;-)
<BotaniCar> ZloTvore :) 
<jelly> *fićuk*
<jelly> nicols: pobogu, zasto particiju na multipath
<nicols> jelly: krivo .... ček .... http://pastebin.com/vJCCdY3c
<nicols> ovo je još gore :)
<BotaniCar> Sweet Hebus
<jelly> (i zasto multipath kad svaki disk ima samo jedan path)
<nicols> nema
<nicols> multipath sas
<jelly> aha, dva i dva su, sorry
<jelly> onda ok.  Samo je particija nepotrebna
<nicols> ma je
<jelly> (stovise, stetna jer nemres radit resize bez reboota)
<nicols> ali sam ju već napravio pa ovo-ono :)
<jelly> ak volis rebootat, super :-)
<nicols> ode on :)
<jelly> UTEKO
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/1381942_10152753090859320_7249276001688614072_n.jpg?oh=6a28b4d35db2a8ebe3a98e88c8463e2c&oe=56E140A3 #jebemti FB URLove 
<vileni> lol /dev/md0        4.6G   39M  4.4G   1% /boot
<vileni> valjda su mislili da je /boot ono gdje se sistem drzi
<SilverSpace> vileni: meni se dogodilo da sam jednom imao boot popunjen od onda ga ne odvajam 
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa bas zato ga i treba odvojiti :)
<vileni> meni je optimalno da je nesto veci od defaultnih 200mb, ali u gigabajtima, pretjerivanje :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: ma ne treba ga odvajat
<SilverSpace> ako dolazi kernel cesto i ne cistis brzo se popuni 
<hbogner> o/
<nicols> zijev
<SilverSpace> pih
<VjetarSaSunca> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/v/t1.0-9/12313752_10206846736545015_7032852094815449183_n.jpg?oh=429c55630116b72e4afedffc71cb9013&oe=56E78734
<VjetarSaSunca> pa se ti certificiraj
<VjetarSaSunca> Večer svima
<nicols> Issuer: 
<nicols> OU = RDC
<nicols> O = FINA
<nicols> C = HR
<nicols> vrlo "trusted" :D
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/wkydc0
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> eto sutr idem po ssd
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj se malo nadogradujes
<hbogner> SilverSpace, crko disk sa win i linux instalacijom
<hbogner> pa moram uzet novi
<SilverSpace> http://lintut.com/best-command-line-tools-for-linux-performance-monitring/
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ah jebemu 
<VjetarSaSunca> nicols: ide to i dalje od ovoga
<VjetarSaSunca> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/12346463_10206846721264633_7498596805491473241_n.jpg?oh=38ad8a44cfe24f7ba9e5ab776cf052c3&oe=571CFFC3
<hbogner> SilverSpace, planirao sam uzet ssd sljedece godsine kad skupim love, eto sad moram hitnije
<hbogner> a jos u zadnjih mjesec dana crkli usb stick i microsd kartica
<SilverSpace> hbogner: to je to kazu da mora tri stvari krepat :)
<SilverSpace> :(
<SilverSpace> http://www.digidunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/12348080_1097172763656788_5226822694928139471_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> pa jebate kaj je ovo 
<VjetarSaSunca> Pristupni list je potrebno ispisati na pisaču, ispuniti podatke o korisniku usluge i podatke o osobama koje će biti ovlaštene za uvid u elektroničke prijave u ime poslovnog subjekta - pravne/fizičke osobe. Pristupni list potpisuje i pečatom ovjerava ovlaštena osoba za zastupanje pravne/fizičke osobe.
<VjetarSaSunca> PA majku im jebem
<VjetarSaSunca> Za pristup uslugama za poslovne korisnike potrebno je ispuniti pristupni list i predati ga u nekoj od poslovnica Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje.
<VjetarSaSunca> Koliko uhljeba ova država može izmisliti??
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, neograniceno ih moze izmislit
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: još i i malo ima
<VjetarSaSunca> priča sa prijavom u statistički se ponavlja
<VjetarSaSunca> tamo sam procirkulirao kraj dvije uhljebljenice samo da bi dobio pečat na dva papira
<VjetarSaSunca> bez kojih se ne može otvorti ŽR za poduzeće
<VjetarSaSunca> jedna je šarala po papirima koje sam donio i ispritala dva papira. Druga je tukla pečate na papire koje je prva isprintala i kontrolirala
<VjetarSaSunca> Jebem majku i njima i onome tko im je izmislio posao
<VjetarSaSunca> ah
<VjetarSaSunca> Krokroacija
<hbogner> sta otvaras privatno preduzeće?
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, oće bit prasoći?
<hbogner> *prasići
<VjetarSaSunca> otvorio sam preduzeće, sad bih da se prijavim na zdravstveno i mirovinsko
<VjetarSaSunca> ali moram da donesem hartiju na Å¡alter
<VjetarSaSunca> bit će prasići kad će rađat ove pojebane majke
<hbogner> to uz posao ili si skroz presao u privatnike?
<VjetarSaSunca> koji poso hbogner ?
<hbogner> pa kaj nisi ti u onoj firmi kaj se bavi sa .net ili c nesto?
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: ja sam 17 godina radio u INI i 10.07 ove godine dobio cipelu od tamo
<hbogner> cek cek cek, onda sam ja tebe cjelo vrijeme mjesao sa nekim
<hbogner> cek ipak nisam
<hbogner> pav?
<VjetarSaSunca> pa .NET i C# sam radio zadnjih 7 godina
<VjetarSaSunca> PAV
<hbogner> da da, znaci ipak si ti
<hbogner> nisam znao da vise nisi tamo
<VjetarSaSunca> razjebali su informatiku tamo.Otpustili sve Å¡to je i mirisalo na razvoj i izdvojili informatiku iz INA matice
<hbogner> ah, sta da ti kazem
<VjetarSaSunca> i tak...
<VjetarSaSunca> Java dodatak nije instaliran/omogućen ili ne zadovoljava uvjet minimalno podržane verzije
<VjetarSaSunca> pa ti nemoj jebat mater uhljebima
<VjetarSaSunca> ovo je bilo iz IE na mirovinskom
<VjetarSaSunca> iz FF je priča još bolja:
<VjetarSaSunca> 400 Bad Request
<VjetarSaSunca> The SSL certificate error
<VjetarSaSunca> ngin
<hbogner> netko je FF modificirao da bi radilo s nekim od tih certifikata
<VjetarSaSunca> nginx*
<VjetarSaSunca> ma ne radi ni FF in IE 11
<VjetarSaSunca> a priča sa predavanjem pristupnog lista je vrhunac debilizma
<VjetarSaSunca> idem natočit wiskey
<hbogner> a ja odoh offline, laku noc
<VjetarSaSunca> jedini key koji prolazi nakon ovog :)
<VjetarSaSunca> noc hbogner 
<nicols> zzzzzzzzzz
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-08
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<jelly> jutrofon
<jelly> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/svijet/vatikan-smijenio-bozanica-s-najmocnijeg-mjesta-crkve-u-hrvata-867216 
<BotaniCar> Sad cu si morati traziti novu vezu u biskupskoj konferenciji, ako mi ikad vise zatrebaju 
<BotaniCar> Hmm, nvi je Pulezanin, jelly znas ga ? 
<jelly> ne
<BotaniCar> Tc c c , pa tko ce ti zriktati termin u katedrali kad se odlucis ozeniti ?!
<jelly> /o\
<BotaniCar> BTW , sam dobro rekao Puljezanin, a ne Puljanin/Puljan ?
<jelly> Puležan (naglasak na žan)
<BotaniCar> Thx
<pkiller> baš sam ga htio ispravit :)
<pkiller> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro pkiller jebat ga, znam da je svako selo osjetljivo na to kak se stanovnike zove :)
<pkiller> baš... lako kad se drugačije piše i izgovara... ali kad se isto piše a samo drugačiji naglasak... onda je to veliki problem :)
<pkiller> evo danas idem na razgovor za job... ne treba životopis ipak :P
<BotaniCar> Ne treba zivotopis ? Meni to zvuci kao da si vec primljen :)
<SilverSpace> meni je smjesno kak englezi izgovaraju  paprika - pa prika
<SilverSpace> red pa prika
<dodobas> yutro
<pkiller> BotaniCar: samo idem dogovorit sitnice kao plaću i radno vrijeme :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CVknNTWVEAAGAtZ.jpg
<BotaniCar> Miris je nesnosljiv :) Buraz moj da mu ja ispricam o jednoj maloj .. :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vidi.hr/Racunala/Novosti/VIDEO-Linux-i-Android-64-bitno-racunalo-za-105-kn
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ke :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mala je smrdila gore od stare ribe :) 
<BotaniCar> vidi.hr !!! jebate, oni jos piskaraju, svaka cast :)
<SilverSpace> je od kad to nisam prelistao uh
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zanimljivo kak susjeda zna kaj to smrdi :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: takve se stvari ne spominju, netko od kvartovske mladezi joj je sigurno rekao :)
<SilverSpace> ma buni se stara kaj nju ne pozovu :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: vise ne pusim ni jedan "jeftini kompjuter samo dajte novce za crowdfunding"
<jelly> oni likovi sa "kompjuterom za $9" kasne 6 mjeseci sa isporukom, navodno
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<SilverSpace> jelly: u biti je to bacanje novca ako ti bas za nekaj ne treba
<jelly> bacanje novaca u vjetar
<SilverSpace> a to za kaj ti treba ima vec gotovih stvari
<BotaniCar> Dakle, nasao sam novu omiljenu sliku za na WC https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/12345584_10208172569021627_1610139031566343788_n.jpg?oh=93ee7e8178bb155c556a37f54f1ab268&oe=56DA710B
<BotaniCar> obruT: prodali ti po' firme http://www.tportal.hr/biznis/kompanije/407647/Na-javnoj-drazbi-prodano-500-tisuca-dionica-HT-a-za-73-milijuna-kuna.html
<obruT> BotaniCar: jebala te ova fotka... muka mi odma dosla :P
<SilverSpace> inbox.google mi je malo glupav 
<obruT> dvije osobe koje mi najvise izazivaju mucninu na istoj fotki
<BotaniCar> obruT: posteno sam napisao cemu fotka sluzi , aj na WC :) 
<SilverSpace> joj ne serite :) 
<BotaniCar> Kak da se ne poserem nakon slike!!?
<SilverSpace> za 20 minuta moram po netjaka 
<SilverSpace> danas je brzo gotov sa skolom
<obruT> prodo ti je pricu :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://www.dnevno.hr/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Capture19.jpg
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WQl0K_qSsE # bem ti slusanje radia u autu, sad cijeli dan pjevusim :)
<datase> YouTube: "Joel, the Lump of Coal" by The Killers & Jimmy Kimmel (MUSIC VIDEO) - 0:04:26 - 506114 views - 5031 likes / 89 dislikes
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar> O, sunce im i proizvodjacima hardvera, novi gaming mishevi imaju procesor i memoriju :) http://www.roccat.org/en-HR/Products/Gaming-Mice/Kiro/
<BotaniCar> "32-BIT ARM MCU + ONBOARD MEMORY"
<pkiller> ma ja bi kupio za 9 dolara kompjutor... ali ne za 50 taj isti koji u americi košta 9
<pkiller> kasnim jedno sat i pol ali ok :)
<kilkenny> ima miseva sa kamerama... bas si mislim gdje bi se to moglo uvaliti ;)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj taj mis radi jel kuha i kavu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: po hardveru koji je u njemu, mogao bi i bitcoine proizvodit' ! :) Jebate, prvi hardver koji se sam otplatio, bez moje pomoci :D
<SilverSpace> http://images.flightstore.co.uk/images/products/zoom/1334621155-56950900.jpg
<SilverSpace> moj uzgleda ko da je rastsavljen
<SilverSpace> ekipa me pita gdje ti je mis kad sjedne za tastaturu
<pkiller> SilverSpace: jel udoban?
<SilverSpace> meni je
<SilverSpace> ja sam zadovoljan vise o dvije godine
<pkiller> ja gledam ovu šminku da kupim za laptop ali nikako da se odlučim. prije bi kupio neki kao taj rat 5 http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00EQ6PXEC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_image_3&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
<BotaniCar> 'el vrijede octa-core telefoni razliku u cijeni koju imaju naspram quad-core ? 
<SilverSpace> pkiller: bas citam na netu ljudi dosta pljuju po rat 5
<SilverSpace> ja fakat nisam imao problem ni jedan koji oni navode
<SilverSpace> to sigurno windoze korisnici :)
<pkiller> jedan direktni rewiev mi je bolji od 100 forumskih :)
<pkiller> review.. nikad neznam koje je duplo V
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj vele da nije za velike ruke
<pkiller> ja sam najprosječniji čovjek na planeti, svaki proizvod je rađen za mene :P
<obruT> jebemti mikrotik i vlan postavke :P
<obruT> upravo si odrezo pristup
<obruT> sad factory reset :P
<BotaniCar> Ja sam si neki dan :) Zovi rack monkeye da pritisnu reset :) 
<pkiller> uzeo sam si ja jedan mali mikrotik za po doma... ima jake antene u PM strah me da me ne sterilizira pa ga držim uglavnom ugašenog :)
<obruT> meni doma jedan radi savrseno vec dugo vremena... ovo sam si uzeo za lab
<pkiller> baš sam dizajnirao jedan novi login/captive portal za njega... responsive pošto oni imaju onaj jadan defaultni koji je na mobitelu toliko sitan da se osjećam kao ginekolog kada želim upisati user i pass :)
<obruT> ne znam kak se ginekolozi osjecaju kad pokusavaju upisat username i password
<pkiller> zarezi mi nisu jaka strana :)
<SilverSpace> danas pred skolu sretnem dedicu jednog tu iz susjedstva i veli mi kaj ti koristis ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> gledam ga i onda se sjetim da imam jaknu na sebi ubuntu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakaj ne nabavis i prijateljima ubuntu jakne *khm khm* :D
<SilverSpace> veli on i ja imam ubuntu bolji mi je radi interneta :)
<pkiller> moj stari ni nezna da ima linux :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bi ja kad dobijem na lotu :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa ti nabavi, za pare cemo bacit' neki dogovor (citaj: platim, kaj sad )
<SilverSpace> ovam moja se vec sva ofucala 
<pkiller> megatools... konačno tih 50gb na mega.nz ima smisla
<SilverSpace> pkiller: kaj je to 
<SilverSpace> megatools
<pkiller> command line tools za mega
<SilverSpace> ja imam gui
<pkiller> a ja imam bash skriptu za backup :P
<SilverSpace> ja sam linkao mape unutra pa mi se synca samo :)
<pkiller> jeftini server backup (čitaj besplatan)
<pkiller> SilverSpace: imam i ja gui na desktopu... ali ovo je za server :)
<SilverSpace> da super mi je kaj na oba racunala imam iste stvari za neke aplikacije
<SilverSpace> postavke i to 
<SilverSpace> pkiller: kaj si starom uvalio linux i da ne zna :)
<pkiller> home direktorij slobodno možeš sinkat na linuxu... to je jedna od najboljih stvari
<pkiller> SilverSpace: da ... ima linux mint maya već par godina :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: mene bi bilo sramota nosit ubuntu jaknu
<BotaniCar> obruT: nemam para za oblekicu s windows logotipom, ovo je next best thing :)
<BotaniCar> Bilo bi me sram nositi redhat obleku :D
<pkiller> u hrvatskoj ubuntu jako čudno zvuči... ljudi ti se smiju čak i ako neznaju šta je to
<SilverSpace> o da
<pkiller> marketinški je ubuntu možda u svijetu dobro ime ali u hrvatskoj je katastrofa... kakav bunt u kakvom si ti buntu?
<SilverSpace> jos kad kazes da nemas windoze
<pkiller> ubluntu :)
<SilverSpace> ?? kak ti ides onda na internet 
<SilverSpace> ludBuntu
<vileni> pkiller: znas da mozes ograniciti snagu radia na mikrotiku?
<dodobas> I ♥ Mark 
<dodobas> to bi trebalo nosti :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> znam... a da li ga mogu "overklokat" ?
<pkiller> vileni: ---^
<vileni> to neznam
<vileni> mislis na radio?
<pkiller> da
<SilverSpace> dodobas: di suti ti si shrach :)
<vileni> on ce pucati najjace ako ga ne ogranicis afaik
<pkiller> aha
 * SilverSpace ima arch na Rpi i mogu reci da kodi na njemu radi najbolje 
<pkiller> ma uzeo sam da ga probam za neki projekt... u neke reklame svjetleće da stavim taj ruter ali onda kad sam shvatio da mi treba dozvola od grada i hakoma za radijsku frekvenciju sam odustao
<pkiller> ali mogao bi na divlje stavit pa "nisam znao"
<ivoks> zaspat cu
<jelly> pkiller: cek... za wifi ti treba dozvola, al ako stavis unutra 3g modem i sim onda it ne treba nis?
 * BotaniCar nije siguran da je "onda IT ne treba" zatipak 
<ivoks> zaspat cu
<ivoks> majke ti
<ivoks> zaspat cu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: dosadna konferencija ? 
<jelly> zatipak je
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPudE8nDog0
<datase> YouTube: The Human League - Don't You Want Me - 0:03:26 - 32477430 views - 107398 likes / 2256 dislikes
<SilverSpace> brzo sam se presaltal na inbox.google
<jelly> cega ba
<SilverSpace> inbox.google.com
<SilverSpace> mail
<jelly> #onokad greskom testiras bendvit preko VPS-a sa limitom na gigabajte http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4897360153
<SilverSpace> jelly: siromah :)
<pkiller> jelly: uglavnom kretenizam 
<pkiller> a još mi to kaže predstavnik metroneta kojeg smo pitali za ponudu za internet za te wireless hotspotove
<jelly> neobicno posteno za nekog iz prodaje
<pkiller> jelly: pa u tome i je vic :)
<pkiller> mogao je prešutit i govoriti "da, da, nema problema"
<BotaniCar> mozda je bio p'jan 
<BotaniCar> Ima li nesto manje strgano od speedtest-cli ? 
<BotaniCar> Nemojte mi reci da si uploadam/downloadam nekaj izmedju dva svoja servera 
<BotaniCar> Iako bi i to bio OK odgovor
<VjetarSaSunca> java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 1
<VjetarSaSunca> 	at mirko.Mirko.signData(Mirko.java:1454)
<BotaniCar> Mirko javi seee :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> e-mirovinsko sex
<BotaniCar> Cek, jos uvijek ? :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> i tako cijelo jebeno jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> možete poslati e mail na (PAZI SAD)
<VjetarSaSunca> e-prijave.tehnicka.podrska@mirovinskio.hr
<VjetarSaSunca> "prekratak vam je e-mail" :P
<VjetarSaSunca> naravno da nije @mirovinskio.hr vec @mirovinsko.hr
<pkiller> mogli su staviti odlomak iz nekog romana, razmake zamijeniš točkama i smao na kraj staviš @mirovinsko.hr :)
<VjetarSaSunca> valjda mi se vino priviđa od svega
<VjetarSaSunca> i pazi sad uputu tete: ostavite u mailu broj telefona!
<pkiller> teta proaktivna kao probiotik
<VjetarSaSunca> dečko se spojio team-viewerom, pogledao što je imao pogledati, snimio java log u txt i sad to mudraci gledaju
<VjetarSaSunca> sve mi smrdi na FINA sranje i OIB :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jer je FINA iza mog OIBA odlučila staviti .1
<VjetarSaSunca> I sad imamo ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException
<VjetarSaSunca> ali nek se oni s time bakću
<VjetarSaSunca> sigurno su masno plaćeni
<SilverSpace> f1 puno brži bolid 2017.
<jelly> BotaniCar: kaj fali speedtest-cli
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<pkiller> SilverSpace: e-formula mi je bolja :)
<SilverSpace> ma zujalice
<BotaniCar> jelly: radi i meni, ali krivo ( http://jebo.me/pas/6b@raw , link je 50/50 )
<jelly> Testing download speed........................................ Download: 562.17 Mbits/s Testing upload speed.................................................. Upload: 410.46 Mbits/s
<jelly> BotaniCar: hoces reci, ti _mislis_ da imas 50Mbps uploada :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: možda ne radi krivo :>
<BotaniCar> jelly: hocu reci da toliko placam :) I hocu reci da kad trigeriram rucni dl/ul dobijem sto sam i platio
<jelly> BotaniCar: na koji... si spojen? mozda je link izmedju tvog providera i speedtest servera hostnanog kod HT opterecen
<BotaniCar> jelly: to ne znam kak bi provjerio. 
<VjetarSaSunca> BTW nije da moram to sve elektronskim putem, mogu ispritanti tiskanicu 3 od tri strane i popuniti u 3 promjerka odnijeti u sobu 18 I kat negdje u gradu
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: i zadangubit' otprilike isto vremena, a usput se i prehladiti :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: well, koji provider pise na racunu? :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: a kad to sredim na redu je e - zdravstveno :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: krivo sam protumacio pitanje :) Na racunu ne pise koji mi je provider, samo tko billa ( ALTUS )
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: mozda je FINA mislila da je to OID a ne OIB
<BotaniCar> iperf to the rescue :(
<jelly> BotaniCar: lol.  imas --list, pa odaberi neki drugi server (optima, na primjer)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ma čak mislim da nije to kvaka, jer aplikacija uredno ispiše OIB koji će biti autoriziran.
<jelly> uzmi u obzir da ako imas konzistentno slabi bw to HT-a, to ce osjetiti i svi tvoji customeri koji su na HT-u
<jelly> nastranu sad ko je kriv za to
<BotaniCar> jelly: tbh customeri za taj server su u rusiji i Ul/dl k njima mi je u granici deklariranog 
<jelly> onda testiraj sa serverom u rusiji!
<BotaniCar> s/k njima/za njih/
<VjetarSaSunca> Ima tamo na stranicama neka priča što ako imate više od jednog Fina Root certifikata
<jelly>  465) NOW (Napier, New Zealand) [18313.69 km]
<VjetarSaSunca> a meni je tamo 2 finina
<BotaniCar> jelly: vec jesam, velim, za njih je bendvit ok, tako sam i zakljucio da je speedtest nekako sjebat
<jelly> nije sjebat, nego zakljuci da vjerojatno imas dobar link prema nekom ko ti je geografski blizu
<jelly> a zaboravlja uzeti u obzir BALKAN
<BotaniCar> imam upravo obrnuto, prema geografski blizoj lokaciji imam losiji bw nego prema majci rusiji. No, nisam nikog mislio daviti s problemom koji sam upravo dao Njihovoj teh. podrsci da rijesi
<jelly> da, to je balkanski problem
<SilverSpace> Francuska želi zabraniti Tor i javni Wi-Fi
<obruT> nego sto... vladama su ovi teroristicki napadi super, sad imaju odlican izgovor za totalno unistenje privatnosti
<obruT> samo cekam da totalno zabrane upotrebu kriptografije
<obruT> odnosno, barem upotrebu one za koji nemaju nacin pracenja
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imas onaj iperf
<Mmike> obruT: pa u .fr je do kasnih devedesetih bila zrabranjena upotreba kriptografije
<SilverSpace> obruT: da francuzi su dosta i do sada zabrana imali 
<obruT> ne mislim samo na francuze :P
<obruT> svi jedva cekaju da mogu prodat pricu :P
<SilverSpace> ono kaj je radio Valentin je i kod nas kaznjivo 
<SilverSpace> obruT: da doci ce i ta vremena :)
<SilverSpace> hm gledam ebay skusalice svi prodaju po 25$ a jedan 14$ hm 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jesu bezzicne , i s mikrofonom ? Ocu i ja ! 
<jelly> Hi Zoran, I'd like to connect with you on LinkedIn. -- [3]Tamara Leš, IT Recruitment Consultant
<jelly> nesretna li prezimena
<BotaniCar> Oleši ju ! :) 
<jelly> in your head, in your heeeeaeeaad, zombie
<BotaniCar> Da, zgodna je, oleši ju 
<jelly> jel?  Nisam ni otvorio
<BotaniCar> https://media.licdn.com/media/p/4/005/096/1d2/3a2974c.jpg # ne TAK zgodna, ali prolazi 
<jelly> ak ima 20 godina u kriz
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da bezicne http://is.gd/jNY35G
<nicols> jutro!
<BotaniCar> Interesantno, koka je otpilila zlatnu kokos ( HZZO ) i promijenila posao ?! Jel zna ona da je tamo mogla trutiti do peMzije ? :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: pak moras neku mladju naci, da ti pod stare dane ima snage mijenjati pelene ! 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/12310700_10153413423589247_5415610246770219759_n.jpg?oh=7153befb331d10a22a568f34617e4cf8&oe=56E01F8E # zvijezda padalica 
<dodobas> te-bra
<SilverSpace> lol http://hr.n1info.com/a89774/Vijesti/Ivan-Zvonimir-Cicak-ostao-bez-hlaca-pred-predsjednicom.html
<obruT> SilverSpace: cek malo, to nije zajebancija ? :)
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> inace on fura tregere koja mu je kita da ih danas zaboravi :)
<obruT> prestrasno :)
<obruT> mislim da bi u zemlju propao :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovak se zivica reze http://vijestigorila.jutarnji.hr/galerije-fotki/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/wtf1.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com//img/img8/20151207/1000/bizarre_pics_that_will_definitely_make_you_wonder_wtf_is_going_on_16.jpg
<hbogner> o/
<hbogner> nabavio disk, ali zaboravio skinut instalaciju danas, tak da sad cekam da to prodje
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unnLg1TPCYM
<datase> YouTube: Ash vs Evil Dead | Official Trailer | STARZ - 0:03:20 - 4256835 views - 45071 likes / 534 dislikes
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj si kupio 
<SilverSpace> ovo neka horor komedija
<hbogner> samsung 850 evo, 250gb
<SilverSpace> uh dobro 
<hbogner> 750kn
<SilverSpace> upola cjene mojeg prvog 32G ssda
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> jos radi 
<hbogner> ovaj ima 5 godina garanciju, to mi se svidja :D
<Mmike> hbogner: vidi samo dal' ti ima zadnji firmver
<SilverSpace> 32g ssd mushkin
<hbogner> Mmike, pogledat cu kad ga ustekam
<SilverSpace> to mi sad ustekano u router share
<hbogner> Mmike, kak tocno pogledat verziju firmvera na ssd-u?
<Mmike> hdparm -I 
<SilverSpace> hehe kaj si brz
<hbogner> Mmike, na http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/global/html/support/downloads.html nema firmwera za 850, bar ga ja nisam skuzio
<SilverSpace> : Please do not update firmware unless absolutely necessary.
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma to je novo vec suto sigurno popravili 
<hbogner> nekako mislim da 840 ima performnce issue
<hbogner> tj da je imao
<hbogner> razmisljam dal stavit dual boot il da odkantam win kompletno
<hbogner> hmm, mogao bi win na neki drugi disk kasnije ako mi bude trebao
<hbogner> ionako na dektopu mjesecima nisam upalio win
<SilverSpace> ni ja 
<nicols> otkantaj
<Mmike> hbogner: imas pravo
<Mmike> hbogner: ja sam na 840 updateirao fware
<nicols> md-cluster, dlm i te džidže? anybody?
<hbogner> nicols, tak sam i mislio, cemu si zauzimat prostor sa tim bloatware.om
<nicols> mdadm --create md0 --bitmap=clustered --raid-devices=2 --level=mirror --assume-clean /dev/dm-0 /dev/dm-1
<nicols> mdadm: bitmap file must contain a '/', or be 'internal', or 'none' not 'clustered' 
<nicols> treba mi neki druki mdadm ili neki noviji kernel? :)
<Mmike> nicols: kaj pokusavas izvest/
<Mmike> write intent bitmape ti u biti ne trebaju
<Mmike> a za 'clustered' nisam cuo da postoji
<Mmike> a zanima me i kaj su ti /dev/dm-0 i /dev/dm-1 :)
<nicols> kad se ne baviš hardverom
<nicols> ah. postali smo rijetke biljke mi hardveraši
<Mmike> zanimljiva semantika :)
<Mmike> da sam rekao 'ne kuzim kaj ... ', pa da si rekao 'kad se ne bavis...' onda, ajd
<nicols> ači zato jednog dana ćemo vladati svijetom
<Mmike> al' ovak :) fakat ne kuzim kaj osh rec :)
<Mmike> no, kaj ce ti bitmape?
<nicols> dižem md u "clustered" modu
<nicols> dva node-a koriste isto md polje
<Mmike> clustered mod?
<Mmike> sto bi to bilo?
<nicols> The cluster MD is a shared-device RAID for a cluster.
<nicols> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/md-cluster.txt
<nicols> nemoj me samo pitat zašto to radim :)
<hbogner> zasto to radis?
<nicols> ti možeš pitat, Mmike nemože :)
<nicols> ZATO Å TO MOGU! :D
<nicols> ide mi više na onu stvar zujanje oko mene
<nicols> idem to pogasit pa idem doma
<hbogner> Mmike, sad ti pitaj :D
<nicols> počupao sam 80% ventilatora, svejedno previše zuji
<hbogner> ma ugasi to zujanje, kaj ima radit, stedi stuju malo rasipnice :D
<nicols> aha!
<nicols> apt-get install dlm-pcmk
<nicols> da ... prebacit ću sve u oblak :P
<hbogner> pa to ti je rjesenje, kaj nevidis da su sad oblaci cjeloe dane oko nas
<hbogner> jedino ti je po ljetu problem kaj im jedva ima
<nicols> idem kući
<nicols> javim se kasnije
<nicols> pozdrav!
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer
<hbogner> super, sad nemrem prebacit iso fajl na usb radi instalacije :(
<Mmike> hbogner: dd 
<hbogner> unetbootin
<hbogner> ipak ide, samo je usporilooooo
<hbogner> odoh ustekat disk pa instalirat
<hbogner> o/
<hbogner> ovo cudo je brzoooo :D
<Mmike> hbogner: zakaj si reinstalirao, pa mogo si sam kopirat :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj kopirat?
<Mmike> pa instalaciju 
<hbogner> koju instalaciju?
<Mmike> pa za kaj si .iso skidao?
<hbogner> pa da instaliram xubuntu
<hbogner> jel mislis zasto nisam samo kopirao postojecu instalciju na ssd?
<hbogner> ako to mislis, evo objasnjenja, naime disk na kojem su mi se nalazile win i linux instalacije je otisao u vjecna lovista
<hbogner> razlog kupovine ssd-a je bilo crkavanje postojeceg diska, tako da nisam imao od kud kopirati
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> jesi napravio backup sad?
<Mmike> hbogner: ti si oneplusone narucio bio iz vana?
<hbogner> Mmike, izvana, sa https://oneplus.net/hr
<hbogner> sva 3 komada
<Mmike> hbogner: i jel' bilo bedova s carino?
<hbogner> nope, ide iz engleske
<Mmike> frend je narucio, shippali mu iz hongoga, i sad ga jebu na carini
<hbogner> a ovaj x su slali iz kine preko engleske stigao za manje od tjedan dana
<hbogner> koje je narucivao i od kud?
<hbogner> one 2 x?
<hbogner> Mmike, nek im frend odnese onaj eori broj
<hbogner> frendmi rekao da su njega nesto zezali isto
<Mmike> hbogner: i kaj onda s tim brojem?
<hbogner> posiljatelj placa ulazna davanja
<hbogner> tako je ako kupujes sa sluzbenog oneplus.net store-a
<hbogner> znaci mogu ga traziti samo eori broj i nista vise
<hbogner> tako je kolegi bilo i nije nista patio
<hbogner> dosta za danas
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-09
<vlatka> Jutro
<hbogner> o/
<ChuS> ooo
<ChuS> Dodes na kavu? :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> tko je vlatka :)
<dodobas> yutro
<hbogner> ooo, evo u uredu pijuckam nes
<hbogner> SilverSpace, vlatka je ChuS :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj to ssd kuha kavu :)
<ChuS> To bi bila ja.
<ChuS> K vragu, onda si moram otic do automata po klavu. :(
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nope, ssd je doma, ja u uredu, tu je samo wd black
<SilverSpace> e taj kuha kavu :)
<hbogner> ChuS, tesko da tokom radnog dana stignem do faksa, ako dodjem to su iznimne situacije :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesi slozio ssd
<dodobas> oneplus2 ... 400€ ...
<hbogner> dodobas, plus 25€ postarine
<ChuS> Do kad si u uredu?
<dodobas> pas masters...
<hbogner> do 15, ali imam prijevoz doma
<hbogner> dodobas, ali mob je zvijer, ima ga kolega
<ChuS> Ma to ne stignem ni da me Batman pokupi.
<hbogner> ima i one i 2
<dodobas> a kakvi su s upgradeom 
<dodobas> nikad ili bas bas nikad 
<dodobas> OxygenOS based on Android 5.1 ... eh
<hbogner> dodobas, gore je oxygen os i ima redovite upgrade, neznam jeli na 6 kao i nexus, sumnjam, ali ima upgrade
<dodobas> nema dakle...
<hbogner> ivani sam uzeo oneplus x i redovito stizu OTA
<dodobas> nego kupujes one plus 3 ... sljesece godine :)
<dodobas> a da... koji Android ima ?
<hbogner> nope, ja sam na oneplus one i imat cu ga dok fizicki ne krepa
<jelly> *zijev*
<ChuS> E jelly
<hbogner> ja sam na 4.4.4 jer mi se neda na 5.1
<jelly> e
<hbogner> a oneplus x ima 5.1.nesto
<dodobas> cinjenica je da ... samo nexus ima upgrade na novu verziju ...
<dodobas> za sve ostale... moras kupiti novi hardver
<hbogner> da, kolega mi se nekidan hvalio da ima 6 na nexus 6
<hbogner> vjerujem da ce cm imati 6 
<hbogner> cm=cyanogenmod
<dodobas> ja imma 6 na nexus 5... kupljen prije 2 godine
<dodobas> a e... ti si lijen kliknuti 'upgrade' na mobitelu... 
<dodobas> bas da ces stavljati cm... :)
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/HFfLTLp.jpg
<hbogner> pa imam cm po defaultu na mobu
<hbogner> samo trebam kliknuti upgrade
<hbogner> i imat cu 5.1, samo cuo sam lose stvari o 5.0 i potrosnji baterije pa nisam htio radit upgrade
<dodobas> ok, ali sad vise nije cm ... nego oxygen OS 
<hbogner> http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/a-marshmallowy-cm
<hbogner> znaci imat cu i 6
<dodobas> da... samo kad ?
<hbogner> http://www.gsmarena.com/oneplus_one_and_oneplus_2_to_get_android_marshmallow_in_q1_2016-news-15026.php
<hbogner> q1 2016
<hbogner> a ja sad vec mogu uzet nightly cm13
<dodobas> klikni onda :)
<hbogner> nije mi sad hitno
<SilverSpace> klikni :)
<BotaniCar> jutro :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovo je za tebe https://www.instagram.com/p/-r_TQrPxzm/ :)
<dodobas> a e ... upgrade... ici ce cim izbace one plus 3 ili koji model ce vec ici ...
<hbogner> imas oneplus: one, 2, x
<dodobas> Mmike: lik ranta i whinea ... ali je ipak fun read ... https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/mongodb-32-now-powered-postgresql-john-de-goes
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> #onokad ti diferencijalni backup traje 18 sekundi (skup s transferom offsite ) ili mi se infrastruktura nabildala, ili se nish ne radi :)
<dodobas> #onokad ostatak dana verificiras ispravnost diferencijalnog backupa :)
<BotaniCar> Restore test mi nije na redu jos jedno 2 mjeseca :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<BotaniCar> Cudim se jer mi inace diferencijalni dio traje znacajno duze :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro samohranioche :) VjetarSaSunca: Moram skovati izraz za vas sto ne odustajete vec radite i kad svi drugi odustanu ! :)
<VjetarSaSunca> hahaha
<BotaniCar> Ne zajebavam,svaka ti dala 
<VjetarSaSunca> Imao bi za reći štogod u Petrininom stilu o našim e-servisma
<VjetarSaSunca> Danas idem sve to ručno, šalter, papir
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: koliko puta ti je backup spasio zivot?
<BotaniCar> Imao bi, po onom sto sam do sad procitao, svako pravo :D
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni osobno ni jednom do sad :)
<VjetarSaSunca> #onokad fizički sjebeš SATA konektro na Backup disku od 2 TB
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: pa kaj te to ljuti imas vremena
<SilverSpace> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: upravo toga nemam, stoji mi posao dok se jebem s ovime
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: a ovo moram čim prije obaviti da bi uzeo pare od države
<SilverSpace> sad bi i ti pare od drzave :)
<SilverSpace> svi bi pare od drzave
<BotaniCar> Samo to i hoce, samozaposljavanje je nusprodukt :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a da
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL BotaniCar 
<ivoks> masala
 * SilverSpace puca ko kokica
<VjetarSaSunca> Na te pare koje ću dobiti ću uložiti svojih para još barem još isto toliko u prvoj godini
<SilverSpace> a ima se :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: tko ti kriv kaj imas svojih para :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Ostao je neki kikiriki od pozamašne otpremnine :)
<BotaniCar> O, a i otpremnine su vam dali ? Mora da su bili u gadnoj zurbi da vas maknu :) Kome od dvorskih dobavljaca su outsourceali sve kaj ste vi radili ? :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPudE8nDog0
<datase> YouTube: The Human League - Don't You Want Me - 0:03:26 - 32524823 views - 107554 likes / 2259 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nisu outsourceali, ubili su sve Å¡to je smrdilo na razvoj i izdvojili informatiku iz INA matice. Sad je to "servis"
<BotaniCar> U cemu je razlika izmedju izdvajanja i outsourceanja ?
<VjetarSaSunca> "Plavi tim" jelte
<VjetarSaSunca> Informatika je posebna tvrtka u vlasništvu INA d.d.
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.poslovni.hr/domace-kompanije/ina-osniva-informaticku-tvrtku-plavi-tim-305463
<SilverSpace> kaj je CRDA ... Calling CRDA
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: to je kad se više ne MRDA
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<SilverSpace> calling crda to update world regulatory domain
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: bolje i to nego da ja vi calling crda-mrda :p
<jelly> SilverSpace: to kaze uvijek i nebitno je
<jelly> ni ne znam sto je crda, samo znam da se uvijek to vidi kod boota odn. loadanja wifi drivera
<SilverSpace> jelly: samo pitam :)
<SilverSpace> crda - wireless Central Regulatory Domain Agent
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako imas volje rebuildat' kelner, mozes i bez CRDA-e
<BotaniCar> nego,vratimo se na bitno, VjetarSaSunca oce bit' sta fusha kad proradis ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: da ti odgovorim kao Pitijska proročica - sav work koji ne mogu obaviti sam ću rado outsourceati :)
<BotaniCar> Sjajno ! :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> ljudi smo, dogovorit ćemo se :D
<VjetarSaSunca> s obzirom da sam radi super duper Carnetove politike izdavanja domena nedavno dizao dva DN servera, tko zna što će još izniknuti :)
<jelly> DNS servera?
<VjetarSaSunca> S jer server u toj riječi, da
<jelly> nije
<VjetarSaSunca> onda griješim .)
<jelly> S je service
<VjetarSaSunca> ah, te višegodišnje zablude
<VjetarSaSunca> potato-tomato :)
<jelly> DN je izgledalo kao typo, vec sam mislio da traze nesto novo
<BotaniCar> Ja jos uvijek trazim substitut za ipv6 iptablese :) Blackliste mi ochas postanu pre velike za hendlanje :( 
<VjetarSaSunca> http://hr.n1info.com/a89910/Vijesti/Ostavka-Mirele-Holy-i-uzeg-vodstva-stranke.html
<BotaniCar> Bravo
<pkiller> jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> evo zvao lik iz tehničke podrške HZMO-a
<VjetarSaSunca> Kaže evo vam link, pa mi dajte java log da mi to vidimo
<VjetarSaSunca> kad tamo neki demo od LANE
<vileni> dakle, zelim da mi mdadm vidi vidi i assembla sva polja, osim 2 diska koja bi trebao kompletno ignorirati, kako? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> MDMA? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Nosite remen? https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/l/t1.0-9/12313907_10208029483633946_4002989381696189118_n.jpg?oh=7f6c1e22e9a880da71611163ec013133&oe=56E44A07
<BotaniCar> HoznTregeri ! 
<nicols> zijev!
<jelly> BotaniCar: ipset nadojeb za iptablese?
<BotaniCar> jelly: nakon koliko unosa se to uspori ?
<jelly> nije mi jos trebalo
<jelly> samo znam da postoji
<jelly> s obzirom da koristi neki hash table, teoretski se ni bi trebalo usporiti ikad, trpaj 
<jelly> tj. usporava O(log(N))
<BotaniCar> vidim da koristi hasheve/bitmape, da , moglo bi biti upotrebljivo 
<BotaniCar> FalaLepa
<SilverSpace> narucio neku vrag za popravljanje daljnskog tj istrosenih gumbi i fakat za sad radi ok
<SilverSpace> Bare Conductive Electric Paint Glue
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: de link, a bi trebao jednog malo osvjeziti 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: odnosno, imas jos dovoljno toga da mi i moj repariras ?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nesto kao http://www.amazon.com/Bare-Conductive-Electric-Paint-10ml/dp/B00B888LQ8 ? 
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291470251235
<SilverSpace> ja ovdje uzeo 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne trebas uzimat imas kod mene 
<BotaniCar> Imas jos u tubi, da mi mog slozis ? Kompenziram u bezalkoholnim napicima :)
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno nije to tak trajno da bi mogo potrositi sve
<BotaniCar> E! Javim se za vikend kad idem na plac, pa mi to u birtiji posudis , pise da se susi 15ak minuta na sobnoj temperaturi, ni pivo ne stignemo popit' :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da brzo susi 
<SilverSpace> pitanje koliko ce to trajati u daljincu ali za sad odlicno radi 
<SilverSpace> one gumene sam samo malo obnovio 
<SilverSpace> na plocicu ne mozes presitno je 
<vileni> ARRAY <ignore> je rjesenje, ako nekoga zanima
<BotaniCar> a gle, ako je tuba tog 60kn , a daljinski ~700kn, nek' svaki popravak traje mjesec dana, ja zadovoljan 
<nicols> SilverSpace: jel to isto kao ono "liquid silver"? s tim sam ja popravljao svašta :)
<SilverSpace> nicols: nisam to koristio 
<nicols> daljinski 700 kuna? jel to neki programabilni logitech?
<SilverSpace> 30$ je moj dalinac za toshibu
<BotaniCar> nicols: SONY zamjenski daljinski.
<nicols> SilverSpace: vidim, ovo je gusto i ljepljivo
<nicols> liquid silver je rijetka srebrna farba
<nicols> ali jako dobro vodi
<SilverSpace> da gusto onako ko drvofiks
<SilverSpace> i ljepi dosta dobro na gumu 
<nicols> ja sam popravljao daljince sda tim srebrom, hvatalo se i za gumu i za kontakte na ploćici, i metalne i one crne grafitne
<SilverSpace> i neda se bas skinuti ovo kaj sam zaljepio na plocicu za probu 
<nicols> ima još jedna metoda, ako je guma potrošena
<SilverSpace> vodljivost odlicna sad timka lagano reagira bez imalo stiskanja
<BotaniCar> nicols: do tell, folija ispod ili nekaj ozbiljnije ?
<SilverSpace> za sad ne mogu reci koliko je trajno vidjet cemo :)
<nicols> ovisi kakvi su kontakti na samoj ploćici
<nicols> tzv. "keypad domes"
<nicols> ja sam na daljinac od garaže stavio metalne domes
<SilverSpace> ja sam prije ljepio alu foliju na tipke i radilo je tak tak 
<BotaniCar> pto je isti kua k'o folija ispod gumba :)
<nicols> sa folijom se to znalo razjebat svakih 2-3 mjeseca
<nicols> sa metalnim traje već 3 godine
<nicols> jedino kaj su tipke malo tvrđe
<nicols> pa možda nije rješenje baš za daljinski
<SilverSpace> papci na tim tipkama na tu gumu stavljaju tanki sloj koji se brzo trosi 
<nicols> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221952478434
<nicols> toga ima i kod nas, mislim da u chipoteci
<nicols> http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/5328/vodljiva-boja-3-g-tekuce-srebro
<nicols> http://media.ifunny.com/results/2015/12/08/zcdkcmzo5k.jpg
<BotaniCar> Hmm, jel trosak popravka 25$ ili cijena nepopravljenog snjeska ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nicols: da vidio ali mi nije bas to srebro sjelo kad pise nje ljepi 
<SilverSpace> nekada su reklamirali onaj tekuci metal 
<SilverSpace> toga vise nigdje ne vidim 
<BotaniCar> S tim sam bubanj vesh mashine krpal :)
<SilverSpace> :) jel drzalo 
<SilverSpace> jaj bas bi uzeo ovo http://is.gd/5mxXCu samo kaj nisam siguran dali kinez to prodaje 
<SilverSpace> svugdje su 25$
<SilverSpace> jutros niko ne staje na zebri 
<SilverSpace> ljudi jure i jure
<SilverSpace> jebo bandica treba samo kilometar ceste napraviti
<SilverSpace> ali ga izgleda jebe jedna kuca
<SilverSpace> vidim opet pise prodaje se
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/propali-biznismen-pod-stare-dane-busi-gume-po-splitu-mahao-sa-skarama-po-parkingu-dok-ga-nije-zaustavio-zastitar/1475061/
<dodobas> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.jutarnji.hr.
<BotaniCar> Your firefox failed žešće :) 
<dodobas> moj DNS je failao žešće ... jer mu je tako i definirano :)
<BotaniCar> Standard "disejblam portale dok sam na poslu" applies :)
<dodobas> dizejbled ... generalni
<VjetarSaSunca> bwah
<BotaniCar> Dakle, Notorious B.I.G u Star Wars remixu , sjajno :)  ( http://lifeafterdeathstar.net/ )
<VjetarSaSunca> Poštovani,
<VjetarSaSunca> Problem je detektiran i uklonjen. Sada možete napraviti brzu registraciju.
<BotaniCar> Reci mi da si to vidio na mobitelu, dok im pred zgradom stojis :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> hahaha
<VjetarSaSunca> IÅ¡'o sam ubit oko na par sati
<VjetarSaSunca> Sad ćemo vidjeti jel idiotizam dosegao krajnje razmjere, naime
<BotaniCar> iprezime
<VjetarSaSunca> Za prijavu poslodavca u sustav HZMO treba popuniti obrazac M-11P
<VjetarSaSunca> i u obaveznoj dokumentaciji koku treba skenirati i priložiti spominje se sam obracac M-11P, iščitano trebao bi ga dobit u paprinatom obliku prvo
<VjetarSaSunca> "Nadam se da je greška"
<VjetarSaSunca> dakle za prijavu u sustav kreiranjem M-11P treba priložiti papirnati M-11P kojim si već prijavljen u sustav
<BotaniCar> Riight :) Cudno bi bilo da je ta pogreska jedina :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> zvuči toliko debilno da bi moglo biti istinito
<jelly> molim video skeniranja koke
<BotaniCar> Roka koka
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja bi ovak nekaj , duze baterija drzi i nije mi bitno kaj su vece http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-Earphone-Stereo-Gaming-Headphone-Headset-with-Mic-for-PC-Black-J7Q6-/281862365692?hash=item41a04e61fc:g:U74AAOSwnGJWTUzV 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/LUPr8G
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/nova-e-klasa-pogled-iznutra/861240.aspx
<SilverSpace> koji avion
<nicols> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nicols> proradio kljaster
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to mi nije za van baš :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ali, i uha grije :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: fakat, zakaj si mecku ne kupis, ova isto ima modularne farove
<ChuS> Vjera mu brani.
<BotaniCar> O, ChuS , bok 
<ChuS> E BotaniCar
<ChuS> Kaj ima?
<BotaniCar> Kaj bi mu vjera branila, Audi koji gleda je isto tako dio "velike trojke" kao i mecka
<BotaniCar> A ono, posla koji se nece sam napraviti ( upravo testiram, mozda sam u krivu,pa se napravi sam ) 
<ChuS> Ma kakav Audi?!?! Pa mora biti Ford!
<BotaniCar> Skuzio je da previse zaradjuje da se vozi u Fordu :D
<ChuS> Pa ne znam, onaj Ford kojeg je zadnjeg gledao mi ima cisto pristojnu cijenu... LOL
<ChuS> Ni Mercedes se ne bi posramio.
<vileni> ChuS: jeste nasli auto? :)
<ChuS> vileni: ne. Jedan savrseni primjerak nam pobjego za dlaku i to je bilo to.
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt4Xx3vX3Lg
<datase> YouTube: Motörhead - Sympathy For The Devil (Bad Magic 2015) - Rolling Stones Cover - 0:05:55 - 318028 views - 2510 likes / 37 dislikes
<BotaniCar> daleko prikladnije da oni to pjevaju nego neki tamo stonsi 
<ChuS> Pripreme za InMusic?
<BotaniCar> Ziher, i'm not hip enough :) Kad je uopce InMusic, nije to bilo ljetos ? 
<ChuS> Pa u 6. mj 2016., mislim da ce mi to biti prvi InMusic u zivotu ako stvarno Mötorheadi nastupaju
<BotaniCar> Da, bedasto bi ih bilo propustiti, ali InMusic .. osjecam se hipsterski cim razmatram odlazak 
<ChuS> Zadnji put sam ih slusala live kad su bili u Klaonici, vise se ne sjecam ni koja je to godina bila.
<SilverSpace> Austrijanci u čudu: Hrvati prenose pregovore o vladi na televiziji
<BotaniCar> Psst, ispast ce da imas vise od 18 let :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Seks s državnim službama se nastavlja: Iako je zahtjev predan elektronskim putem i dalje se obrađje ručno i potrebno je 3(!) dana da se obradi
<ChuS> Ha ha
<VjetarSaSunca> I to je mirovinsko. Za zdravstveno je rok obrade 7 (sedam) dana
<ChuS> Isuse pa jel to bio prije 10 godina koncert, ili 11, kad?
<BotaniCar> ChuS: ma juce, juce je bio :) 
<ChuS> Ufff dobro je, onda sam samo fino odspavala. :D
<BotaniCar> Nda, 2006 , k'o jucer 
<ChuS> Zajebano je kad tulumaris preko tjedna. ha ha
<BotaniCar> lol !
<BotaniCar> PAV: ponudi se da im ubrzas poslovni proces ako ti ubrzaju reganje firme :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nekako mi se čini da, kad bi postojao interes da se poslovni proces ubrza - već bi bio ubrzan.
<VjetarSaSunca> drugim riječima: "To vam je taaako"
<pkiller> puno ljudi gibi posao ako se ubrza taj proces :)
<pkiller> gubi
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: nisam se jos susreo ni s jednom firmm ciji djelatnici zelje optimizaciju/ubrzanje rada, eventualno uprava ili korisnici to zele. Blatantan primjer: document management sistemi, bilo gdje :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ti i ja moramo biti vanjski pritisak ( ok, ti, ja samo laprdam iz svog toplog stolca )
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ja sam svoj besplatni pritisak na sustav u ova tri dana odradio. Ispravljen je bug prilikom brze prijave
<BotaniCar> Sto jest, jest, dze ti prodjes, stvari bolje rade ! 
<VjetarSaSunca> ne zove se samo tako firma High IT Pro d.o.o. :D
<BotaniCar> Y U no sell weed (yet ) ?! :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: pa ne zovem(o) se FlyHigh d.o.o.o :D
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: velis, uvidio si svoju gresku u imenovanju, ali je kasno :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: tako će se zvati pridruženi LLC registiran offshore :D
<BotaniCar> ++
<nicols> a
<nicols> a?
<ChuS>  .
<nicols> .
<VjetarSaSunca> Poštovani,
<VjetarSaSunca> Za aktivaciju usluge potrebno je popuniti pristupni list (koji je u prilogu), potpisati te ovjeriti od ovlaštene osobe za zastupanje. Isti možete dostaviti na jedan od ova tri načina: putem maila na adresu prijava@hzzo.hr, putem pošte ili osobno na šalter Zavoda.
<jobenty> pozdrav
<jobenty> Problemi s jezikom na linuxu ne prestaju. Prilikom instalacije sam izabrao da mi sučelje bude na engleskom jeziku. Računalom se koristim davno prije nego je postojalo sučelje na hrvatskom pa kada su se pojavile inačice windowsa na hrvatskom nije mi sjelo i tako do danas koristim englesko sučelje. Evo problema. Tekstualni dokumenti iz windowsa (.txt) mi ne pokazuju domaća slova čćšđž dok novi dokumenti kreirani na linuxu pokazuju i naša s
<jobenty> lova. Ima li netko ideju kako riješiti taj problem.
<ChuS> Dzizs, nemrem ni smisleno procitat tekst kolko je ubijen nasim znakovima.
<ChuS> U cemu uopce radis taj .txt?
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, koji 2TB disk ti jer otisao
<hbogner> ako je seagate baracude green mozda ti mogu pomoci :D
<hbogner> imam jedan crknuti viska :D
<jobenty> hvala doviđenja
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: WD Red
<VjetarSaSunca> A nisam siguran jesam li ga već arhivirao na Jakuševac ;)
<jelly> job...eh
<hbogner> sad sam nabavio ssd, sljedeci korak je novi storage/backup disk
<SilverSpace> je bome je
<ChuS> Pozz
<BotaniCar> Ima tko od vas kaki server na koji mogu uploadat' neku random fajlu, samo da provjerim brzinu ( morali bi moci primati s bar 50Mbps )
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtLw-XDSph8
<datase> YouTube: Zlatan Ibrahimovic makes a great goal line save with his head PSG vs Shakhtar - 0:00:32 - 256 views - 20 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> bosanac
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: moras sam uploadati ili?
<BotaniCar> vileni: mozes preformulirati pitanje ? Nema mi smisla da netko drugi radi upload negdje, to mi nece provjeriti moj bandwith 
<vileni> BotaniCar: aha, treba ul provjeriti
<BotaniCar> [...] The Linux Foundation is proud to partner with Microsoft to offer the first certification for SysAdmins using Linux on Azure [...] 
<BotaniCar> Ode svijet ukurac
<BotaniCar> vileni: takje, na speedtestu umjesto ocekivanih 50Mbps dobijam 10-30 , kad iperfam svoj hetzner server isto nemrem preko 35 dobit' ; zivim u nadi da je usko grlo negdje drugdje na ruti
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/hr/kuhalo-za-vodu-gorenje-k17g-2200w-1-7l-sivo-750205011
<SilverSpace> ;) 
<jelly> sync mirrora preko bijednog 100Mbps linka
<jelly>       [>....................]  recovery =  0.3% (3317696/912260928) finish=1545.6min speed=9800K/sec
<ivoks> fucking amazing
<ivoks> 17:20 < ivoks> fucking amazing
<ivoks> 17:20 -!- Irssi: process 0 (juju is) terminated with return code 0
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/webcafe/svastara/izveo-trik-pred-orangutanom-njegova-reakcija-odusevila-cijeli-internet/
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> hbogner: to sa novog ssd_a
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da
<hbogner> joc sinoc bio 
<SilverSpace> jel leti :)
<hbogner> leti leti :D
<hbogner> jos kad bi net letio :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CVzs1iRU4AA6NOu.mp4
<SilverSpace> preko cjelog ekrana pogledati
<vileni> Mmike: sad kad ti alieni dodju po doritose http://i.imgur.com/vovvTa0.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-10
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> http://45.media.tumblr.com/6c76b6eba001af5b907913450c8affdf/tumblr_n07g82thkJ1tqj4ezo1_400.gif #jeste za cugu ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Jutrofon ! 
<hbogner> o/
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> hbogner: kak disk? :)
<Mmike> "MongoDB, like many other NoSQL databases, does not store relational data. It stores rich data structures that relational BI software cannot understand." <- to kad ne kuzis relacijski model, onda ovak lupendretas :)
<Mmike> jedino jos nisam skuzio dal' lik namjerno biva sakroironicno-cinican :)
<Mmike> sarko!
<dodobas> Mmike: cini se da je taj lik malo zabrijao... kao ona pusha neki opensource proizvod za BI na mongodb... pa me se ne svidja razvoj situacije ... :)
<dodobas> zanemarimo li, jel ... da je mongodb smece ...
<BotaniCar> Lik kenja bezveze, u kratko :) " ja sam im rekao, a oni me ne slusaju, a ja znam bolje " 
<Mmike> cek, jos malo imam :)
<BotaniCar> Sunac mu, postgresov datadir bu mi se kopiral 3 sata na remote server :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas kakvu many-to-one replication kuharicu za postgres ? Jel' to uopce podrzan model ( da mi jedan server bude slave za vise razlicitih mastera ) ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj u subotu pijemo kavu na placu?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako se nish ne sjebe, da
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/osmasi-prolaze-s-4-ili-5--a-test-je-pokazao-da-znaju-tek-za-2-ili-3--porazni-rezultati-prvih-standardiziranih-testova--evo-i-primjera-zadataka/1474863/
<SilverSpace> ovo moja sestra odavno govori 
<SilverSpace> nju napadali nedavno kaj ima slabije ocijene u skoli na satanku 
<SilverSpace> jebi ga rusi ugled skole
<hbogner> Mmike, leti ko avion
<hbogner> preporod
<SilverSpace> samo kaj su se zajebali jer radi na dvije skole i pokazala im tetove iz te druge skole gdje su stvarno odlicni ucenici
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj kuciste sad lebdi u zraku :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nope, stabilno na svom mjestu, leti se odnosilo na brzinu
<SilverSpace> i ja bi morao kupiti jedan za laptop
<SilverSpace> malo mi se usporio
<hbogner> uz odnosu na prijasnji je cesna vs sr71
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sad ni ne kuzis kak se brzo zbuta :)
<hbogner> prije se zbuta nego mi se aktivira bezicna tipkovnica :D
<hbogner> pa onda cekam sekundu za login
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nije podrzan, kak bi to opce radilo? 
 * SilverSpace hitno treba 100 000 kuna 
<Mmike> doduse, novi mysql ce to imati, al to je potentially destructible, ak mosh to na per-database limitirat onda ok - a za to u postgresu mosh recimo sony iskoristiti
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nit vise, nit manje :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za pocetak bilo bi mi dosta :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne znam, mozda koristim krivu terminologiju, nasao sam database federation i streaming replication
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel u slucaju streamng replicationa na slaveu mogu imati i baze koje master nema ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> streaming replikacija radi tak da kopira WAL segmente i onda ih 'izvrsava' na slaveu
<Mmike> tak da sve sto je na masteru mora bit skopirano na slave (osim ak na masteru koristis unlogged tables, to se onda nece skopirat)
<Mmike> WAL u posgresu je ono sto ostale baze zovu 'transaction log', i to je per-cluster (tj, per instalation) a ne per-database
<Mmike> database federation su FDRovi, right? (foreign data wrappers) ? to je nesh sasvim drugo, moze ti pomoc za replikaciju al' mislim da ces morati sam kodirati
<Mmike> slony ti je best bet, iako me zivo zanima usecase di bi vise mastera trpao na jedan slave
<Mmike> jedini usecase koji sam ja imao za to je prebacivanje dvije pornhub baze koje su bile na dva mysql clustera u jedan veliki, pa sad taj novi ima obje baze na sebi
<Mmike> e, onda se master od tog novog clustera uslaveao u oba mastera od starog clustera
<Mmike> (samo sto mysql onda to nije podrzavao, pa se to tak nije moglo, al' bi bilo vraski prakticno da se moglo)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: poor man's HA. Nemam resursa za pravi HA , pa bi jedan offsite server slozio tako da moze preuzeti ulogu bilo kojeg drugog ( svi drugi su na drugoj lokaciji ) koji prdne
<Mmike> pa pokreni dva postgresa tamo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mogu ikako provi bez visestrukih instanci ? 
<BotaniCar> *proci
<Mmike> zasto?
<Mmike> mislim, zasti smetaju dva postgresa, kad si ved odlucio kemijat?
<BotaniCar> zato kajmoram izbusiti manje portova na firewallu, ako nista, i imam manje softvera za brinut' o njima. Nemrem sloziti da serverA:db_1 i serverB:db_1 budu na ServerC:DB_1A i ServerC:DB_1B 
<BotaniCar> Kemijam jer ne znam kakva je preporucena procedura, uvaziti cu sve sto ti predlozis
<SilverSpace> jesm li vec reko da mi je inbox.google.com baš dobar 
<SilverSpace> brzo sam se naviko 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, velim ti gore zash ne ide, postgres ima jedan transakcijski log za sve baze na serveru (server=cluster u pg svijetu)
<Mmike> i streaming replikacija radi tak da kopira segmente transakcijskog loga u almost-real-timetu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: procitao sam to, mislio sam da si mi dao nepotpun podatak i da transakcijski log sadrzi neki identifikator po kojem bi "slave" znao da se WAL koji dolazi s ServerA odnosi na DB_1A, a WAL s ServerB odnosi na DB_1B.
<BotaniCar> A nish, dizat' jos postgresa :( 
<Mmike> da, iako ti je to vrlo glupo rjesenje
<BotaniCar> Rado bih cuo pametnije
<Mmike> radi backup
<Mmike> nemaj ha
<BotaniCar> Imam backup, ali restore zahtjeva vrijeme i bit ce downtimea
<Mmike> naime, to sto predlazes ce ti raditi samo u situacijama ak je pisanje po tim bazama minimalno
<BotaniCar> Pisanje je minimalno
<Mmike> ak imas 3 stroja koja su potpuno jednaka, i prva dva (masteri) utiliziraju 55% raspolozivih I/O resursa, taj slave na kojem su ti dva postgresa nece moc pratiti te master
<Mmike> mastere
<BotaniCar> ni jedan od servera koji su u igri nije zakucan ni na 20% 
<Mmike> to su ovi u pornjavi pokusavali, kao, 'steta backpu servera', pa su slozili jedan veliki pa ce kao taj imat vise mysql instanci za te male mastere
<Mmike> pa je neslavno propalo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a probaj, a'l velim ti, corav poso
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisi mi dao alternativu ( koju si mogu priustiti). Ja bi samo da mi softver ne bude down ako se baza raspadne, dok ju ne pokrpam.
<BotaniCar> Za pravi HA nemam paru
<Mmike> znas kak ti meni zvucis sad
<BotaniCar> Znam :) 
<BotaniCar> Svejedno su radije prvo pitati nego da idem kemijat' :)
<BotaniCar> *cu
<Mmike> 'ja bi vozio F1, al' nemam bolid imam samo stari kamijon pa cu s njim, a ti, umjesto da mi govoris da mi treba F1 bolid mogao bi bas bit sport i rec mi nekaj korisno kaj mogu s tim kamijonom napravit'
<Mmike> ono, mosh ti turbo metnut u taj kamijon i nitro i slik gume i kajjaznam kaj, al'... corav ti poso :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moram podsjetiti da ja nsiam DB baja, i da mi je sasvim logicno da , ako mogu dumpati bazu na jednom serveru i uvesti ju na drugom, i (ako se baze ne zovu isto ) to napraviti s 45 baza s 45 servera, da to isto mogu napraviti kroz neki data stream
<Mmike> BotaniCar: onda nadjes DB baju i onda ti on to sve poslozi (proda kamijon i slozi bolid jer s kamijonom nesh daleko doc)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ali ja zelim postati DB baja ! 
<BotaniCar> thus, this :)
<Mmike> iako ces ti onda, kad dodje vrijeme oranja, rec 'eto kak si me sjebo, prodo si mi kamijon, i sad nemam s cim orat'
<BotaniCar> Ocu, u sebi :) 
<Mmike> ugl, to sto hoces se nemre :)
<Mmike> alternativa je da prodas firmu i kupis cvjecarnu! :)
<BotaniCar> Meh, dao si mi alternativu, vise PG instanci na offsite serveru
<BotaniCar> Samo kaj se to kosi s mojim religijskim uvjerenjem da je multiinstancing bed, ali to govno cu progutati 
<Mmike> pa, multiinstancing IS bad
<Mmike> jer imas dva postgresa koji se bore za resurse
<BotaniCar> velim, load je u mom slucaju vrlo mali 
<Mmike> probaj, izmjeri, vidi jel' ti pase
<BotaniCar> veci mi je bed kad se sjetim da ce to trebati patchati :)
<Mmike> 90% stvari u db svijetu je 'probaj, izmjeri', nema silver bulleta ili pravila 'to je tak'
<Mmike> pa, nece, debian/ubuntu imaju onaj pg_clusterctl s kojim lako mosh imat vise instanci postgresa na istom stroju
<Mmike> cak pg9.1, 9.2 i 9.5 :)
<BotaniCar> jel moram napominjati da sam na centosu ? :D
<BotaniCar> idem guglat, FalaLepa ! 
<Mmike> "Why isn't there an ecosystem around MongoDB?" - because it's shitty db not solving the real problem: LEARN TO THINK IN RELATIONAL SETS
<dodobas> Mmike: it's a shitty storage for data... I dare you to call it a database ! :P
<weshmashian> but it's web scale!
<Mmike> ja fakat moram vidjet use case di ti relacijska baza jednostavnije dobra, pa si morao uzeti json za storanje podataka
<Mmike> cak i bibliografski podaci s njihovim usranim standardima se daju izmodelirati u relacijama - al eto, tam bi, recimo, zgodno bilo cuvati sve to u jsonu/xmlu/yamlu, jer imas manje posla oko sistematizacije
<Mmike> di god ekipa koristi mongodb ili ine gluparije je samo zato sto neznaju (ili im se neda) razmisljati u setovima
<Mmike> a u hrpi slucajeva imas iste json dokumente koji se tak fino i krasno pretoce u relacije
<Mmike> idem u novi kernel
<dodobas> Mmike: ja koristi JsonB samo kao 'cache'
<dodobas> odnosno denormalizirani model
<BotaniCar> ja se cudim kak se moji devovi nisu mongoa sjetili :) Mi u bazu spremamo XMLove :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: to je samo znak da niste zaposlili nikog novog zadnjih 10 godina :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: mi devove outsourceamo :) Dovoljno su mladi da sam uvjeren da su culi za mongo, i dovoljno tupavi da mogu biti uvjeren da ga ne trosimo samo zato sto se nisu sjetili :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB9lObWclFQ
<datase> YouTube: Laibach - Opus Dei (Life is Life) Official Video - 0:04:31 - 399934 views - 1836 likes / 86 dislikes
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: to sto opisujes je tocno suprotno od problema :)
<dodobas> eh ... https://www.archlinux.org/news/c-abi-change/
<dodobas> 348 paketa se updejtalo :)
<BotaniCar> [...]Agile's an amazing development methodology that solves all problems!
<BotaniCar> Since our developer teams started using agile methodologies about four years ago we haven't had a single project delivered any better than 6 months late and over-budget by less than 50%. 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: napisao si to kao da svi imamo iste probleme  :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: u biti, imas pravo :)
<BotaniCar> belly-dance metal :) https://www.facebook.com/194248230785181/videos/416764945200174/
<Mmike> dodobas: da, citao sam bas sad neki tekst di lik radi neku imdb-like web aplikaciju pa ima mongo za storanje cache-like stvari
<Mmike> recimo, sve epizode nekog TV showa - to je dokument u mongou jer je puno brze dohvatiti takav dokument nego napraviti n-table join(t) u postgresu
<Mmike> i onda kad izadje nova epizoda tog showa, cache se updateira
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesi presao na owncloud 8.2?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: cek, moram vidjet' :) 
<BotaniCar> ne, na 8.1 sam jos , da ocekujem frku kod nadogradnje ? 
<Mmike> neznam, zato te pitam :D
<Mmike> al' kol'ko vidim moji repoi imaju samo 8.1, 8.2 je na drugom mjestu
<Mmike> ja neke opensuse koristim koij su postali obsolete
<BotaniCar> ja imam deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/community/Debian_7.0/ /
<BotaniCar>  turito u owncloud.list
<BotaniCar> nudi mi nadogradnju na 8.2.1
<Mmike> hm, cek da ja vidim
<Mmike>   Installed: 8.1.4-12.1
<Mmike>   Candidate: 8.1.4-12.1
<Mmike>         500 http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/community/xUbuntu_14.04/  Packages
<Mmike> heh, vjerojatno zato
<BotaniCar> Heh
<Mmike> al' ugl, BotaniCar, ti download.opensuse.org vise nisu valid
<Mmike> tak su mi bar rekli
<BotaniCar> Mmike: puca mi patkica, dajbog se prestalo azurirat' zauvijek :) Kad vidim da kasnim citavu verziju za svima, razmisliti cu o promjeni repoa
<Mmike> "First of all, from now on, packages will appear on download.owncloud.org"
<Mmike> pa, kasnis, ti si na 8.1 a nova je 8.2 :)
<Mmike> k'o i ja
<BotaniCar> 'tjedo reci da cu iduci put ( ako Allah da ) nadograditi kad ti budes na 9.X.X
<Mmike> BotaniCar: "Changes in 8.2�
<Mmike> New location for Linux package repositories; ownCloud admins must manually change to the new repos. See How to Upgrade Your ownCloud Server"
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> lako je tebi tako
<BotaniCar> Cek cek, znaci, ova bi verzija mogla uvesti dovoljno reda da se usudim dati owncloudu da se automaCki nadogradjuje ubuduce ?
<BotaniCar> Svega mi, pomalo zalim kaj se nisam odlucio za onaj SeaFile 
<SilverSpace> kaže Franko imam zadaču iz engleskog jedanputa sam procitao i sve znam 
<SilverSpace> kakva je to zadaca
<SilverSpace> kaze neka pjesmica ja ti to znam 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa idi vidi kakva je zadaca i propitaj malog, ili je zadaca zaku**c , ili je mali jako bistar, kaj sad ? 
<SilverSpace> ma zna sve
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYQtQqZlRTg
<datase> YouTube: Seraphim Codex - Sunset (Loving Ed Records, 1994) - 0:06:27 - 648 views - 12 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Onda daj detetu mira, ili mu daj jos zadataka :)
<dodobas> ma klasicna fora... upises djetu u skolu sa 7 godina... i onda je mali faca ... najbolji/najveci/najjaci u razredu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zada{tvrdoC}a, a? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: je'l ti njega kaj cujes/vidis?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koga ?
<BotaniCar> Roberta ? Cujemo/tipkamo se, nismo se dugo vidjeli
<Mmike> Da, Imbru :)
<BotaniCar> E, nemam nikad vremen pusit/pit kad odem u Bjelovar pa se slabo vidimo 
<BotaniCar> Razmisljao sam ovaj Bozic otici na duze pa obic i njegai Dokmu ( cujem da dodje malo na oporavak od Irske ) :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz_UO5oO7z0&index=2
<datase> YouTube: Members Of Mayday  Rave Olympia (Enter the Arena) Live E.P. - 0:05:57 - 421605 views - 1328 likes / 21 dislikes
<BotaniCar> *laseri*
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znao sam da ces ti prigovarati :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: jednom nas je korisnik trazio da nadjemo bottleneck na mongo serverima jer kao nisu uspjeli imat zilijardu ops/s
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: na kraju je sam mongo bio bottleneck :D
<BotaniCar> Figures :) 
<BotaniCar> Velis, samo jednom ? Ima nade :) 
<jelly> SilverSpace: osnovna skola je vjerojatno tak slozena da prosjecno dijete prodje... ak je mali iole bistar bit ce mu dosadno - rjesenje, optereti ga vannastavnim ucenjem da mu bude zanimljivo i dovoljno tesko :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: Franko je na pocetku drugog razreda na pitalje razrednice sto bi zeljeli u drugom razredu odgovorio Zelim da bude malo tezi nego prvi  
<SilverSpace> dosadno mu ovo je sve prelagano za njega
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nek' uziva do ~5-og razreda, tu negdje se vecina suoci s stvarima za koje nije bio predpripremljen doma, kao za gradivo od 1 do 4 razreda. AKo mu je fjaka, sad bar ima vannastavnih aktivnosti koliko ti volja 
<SilverSpace> bas i nema nesto vannastavno prva cetri 
<SilverSpace> imaju samo matematiku
<BotaniCar> Kak nema, odi u sahovski klub, aikido centar dubrava 
<BotaniCar> to dvoje mi je prvo na pameti jer brijem Filipa  turit' tamo
<SilverSpace> sport ga ne zanima ide i na sah
<BotaniCar> Ne mora ga sport zanimati da ga tamo posaljes :) 
<SilverSpace> nema sanse
 * BotaniCar isao na judo protiv svoje volje :)
<SilverSpace> tvrdoglavo prase
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ne treba ni reci, ali mozete se i vi ukucani pojacano baviti malim, svatko ima nesto sto ga moze nauciti 
<BotaniCar> Ti si bar penzic, stavi malog na bajk i vozite se dok ga uvodis u carobni svijet open sourcea :) 
<SilverSpace> na neke stvari jos drugi razred ne primaju 
<SilverSpace> nek uziva dok jos moze
<BotaniCar> Ja isto velim, treba deci neakd i dosadno biti, da se sami aktiviraju/animiraju
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i trudimo se da svaki dan nesto novo nauci i zapamti 
<BotaniCar> jebenti, ima FullHD/4K_ready projektora, s wirelessom i blututom ... jos da imam para :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam k'o klinac zivce izgubio kad su me forsali da se ucim foto-citanju :)
<SilverSpace> franko bez problema cita titlove 
<SilverSpace> jako dobro cita to kaze i uciteljica
<SilverSpace> krenuo u prvi razred a da nije znao citati
<SilverSpace> znao je sva slova ali nije citao
<SilverSpace> https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/12/comfort_is_incredibly_important_thing_640_08.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol
<obruT> SilverSpace: tak sam ja imao monitor na boku kraj kreveta :)
<SilverSpace> https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/12/comfort_is_incredibly_important_thing_640_25.jpg
<SilverSpace> obruT: jebes sad pa ne mozes tak raditi :)
<SilverSpace> https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/12/comfort_is_incredibly_important_thing_640_34.jpg
<SilverSpace> vlc najebo 
<BotaniCar> da je mmike zena https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/12/makes-zero-sense-13.jpg?quality=94&strip=info&w=600 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ovo bi Mmike odmah zenio :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: nisam tak radio nego gledo filmove prije spavanja :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: bonus bodovi za iskrenost
<BotaniCar> jelly: to bi bilo prvi put da me iskrenost nije uvalila u probleme nego mi nekaj donijela :)
<Mmike> u aikido centru igraju sah?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nekad mi se desi da nemam viska zareza u recenici, nego da mi fale :)
<BotaniCar> I, zakaj ne, ako daju sah taksistima, kaj ne bi i borcima ! :) 
<Mmike>  hehe :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nasao sam sad ( googletov inbox forsira thumbnailove slika, pa sam se zabavljao skrolajuci po inboxu) sliku di drzis mini-sina, fakat se cinis mrsaviji :) 
<BotaniCar> Aj napravi jos koje dete, mozda padnes na moju kilazu :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: don't stick it in the crazy
<Mmike> kad dodje taj inbox?
<BotaniCar> dam ti sad invite 
<BotaniCar> imas neki gmail / nekaj ?
<CrazyLemon> jel jos trebaš invite? nije li več public? u gmailu nonstop kaže 'gle imamo i inbox'
<Mmike> ma nemoj
<Mmike> ne zelim
<Mmike> kad cu morat imat cu
<BotaniCar> Kak znas da ne zelis ? I, kak znas da je 1+1=2 ? :D
<jelly> vidio 2 minute, vratio se nazad 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: znas da u biti nije sam tak dokazat da je 1+1=2? :)
<Mmike> prvo moras znat kaj su prirodni brojevi, pa moras objasnit operaciju zbrajanja, pa onda notaciju/simboliku, i tak... :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: na to si me ti asocirao FB napisom neki dan, suglasan
<Mmike> lakse je dokazat da ovi svi kaj imaju dokaze da je 1+1=3 - seru :)
<Mmike> fb napis?
<Mmike> http://mathforum.org/library/drmath/view/51551.html
<BotaniCar> ili mozes uszeti dvije jabuke i reci ovom drugom da ces ih pojesti sam ako se ne slozite da su dvije :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: napisu, da, rekao si tom-s-kim-si-se-prepisivao da vec imas nekog tko te je*e glupostima poput "aj dokazi da je 1+1=2" :)
<SilverSpace> ne treba nis za inbox
<SilverSpace> mail zamenis sa inbox u linku 
<jelly> Mmike: dodje kad odes na inbox.google.com, kako je silver rekao neki dan
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> znaci da gmail.com ostaje?
<BotaniCar> samo se nadaj :D
<Mmike> ne nadam se
<Mmike> gmail ko takav je totalno u kurcu
<Mmike> ovo ce bit ili vise u kurcu ili manje u kurcu
<Mmike> sasvim je svejedno
<BotaniCar> Da, pomak ce bit' 
<Mmike> a cuj, mozda bude u dlaku jednako lose :)
<BotaniCar> Dvojim, vec sad mi je nesto odbojnije jer thumbnaila slike bez pitanja. Znas koliko obrijanih pi**ica i neproporcionalnih sisa ja imam po mailovima ?! I sad nek moram nekaj pred Klijentima otvoriti .. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos su u igri oba linka ali ce inbox ostat samo nakon nekog vremena
<Mmike> ma swvejedno mi je
<Mmike> i tak mi se sve forwardira na moj mail jer je filtriranje u gmailu prakticki nemoguce
<SilverSpace> inbox sasvim ok radi 
<SilverSpace> ma ok 
<SilverSpace> samo velim 
<BotaniCar> .. taman sam htio pitati kak' filtrirate u gmailu jer ja ne znam :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nikak 
<Hrki> oi momci, moze pitanje
<Hrki> imam na platnoj listi ukupan iznos poreznih olaksica 2600
<Hrki> i onda plus
<Hrki> iznos iskoristene olaksice 833kn
<Hrki> kaj sad pak to znaci ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imas tamo filter
<Mmike> i onda slozis filter i radi
<Mmike> sam kaj ja hocu filtrirat po X-Super-Sisa headeru
<Mmike> a to nemrem
<vileni> jel trosi tko tinc?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> rekli su mi da je to smece i da uzmem openvpn
<jelly> Mmike: jesi li mozda precizirali po cemu je smece?
<Mmike> jelly: a nisu rekli da je smece nego da mi ne treba i da se ne patim time
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ima na FBu nekud, kre je bio najvokalniji tu
<jelly> meni je fora sto (ponekad) moze ici drito p2p promet bez da ide kroz router 
<jelly> trenutno za sebe koristim neki eksperimentalni vpn koji hoce raditi tako ako je bar jedna od strana na javnoj adresi i to mi je super
<vileni> Mmike: ako se ne varam on je to upravo i predlozio
<jelly> imam PC A, VPN server B i server C, promet izmedju A i C ide drito
<jelly> kad, jebiga, nemres naci jeftini VPS u .hr na pristojnom linku
<Mmike> jelly: ne ide kroz vpn server?
<jelly> Mmike: tak je, kroz vpn server ide samo dogovor ko je di i na kom portu, i ide kroz njega jedino kad su obje strane iza NAT-a
<jelly> tinc ima slicne fichure
<vileni> kul, ubijem jedan, ode kroz drugi
<jelly> vise "laptop predje sa wifija na 3g na drugi wifi, i dalje radi"
<vileni> meni se svidja ideja da mogu sve svoje strojeve i servere natrpati u mrezu, i da su dostupni i ako poneki padnu
<jelly> tocno vidim kad vozi kroz vpn server, jer onda skoci TTL za koliko mu treba do njemacke i nazad ;-)
<jelly> 64 bytes from filist.nn (10.42.0.14): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=2.02 ms <- mimo servera
<vileni> .nn?
<jelly> 64 bytes from kanta.nn (10.42.0.4): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=75.8 ms <- kroz server
<jelly> vileni: a nesto je trebalo stavit, necu valjda ip adrese koristit
<jelly> kanta je doma na DSL-u pa ne moze do kante na poslu
<SilverSpace> cudno telefon mi samo jednom zazvonio i to sa cudnog broja
<vileni> jelly: mislim, jel to pravi tld ili sta
<jelly> vileni: nije
<jelly> govorimo o VPN-u, ne
<vileni> ja se ponadao da je pravi, kao xyz
<SilverSpace> Oppov R7 Plus od sada i s 4 GB RAM
<jelly> koj' oro koj' Oppo
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel to ima zastupnika i servis u .hr
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<vileni> nema
<vileni> cudno je da uopce imaju .eu
<Mmike> jelly: vish, to je zgodno
<Mmike> iako meni VPN najcesce treba k'o endpoint za nekud
<Mmike> tak da mi ovo sto openvpn radi superiska
<Mmike> tj, nemam svrhu uciti tinc
<Mmike> aha, cek, nisam naso
<Mmike> zameo me vjetar :)
<vileni> nemas sta uciti
<vileni> tj imas, ako nemas kome platiti hamburger da ti u 2min objasni
<vileni> ali recimo da si na mob to stavim, i da mi ne puca link dok setam izmedju wifi i 3g
<vileni> milina
<jelly> jel jos uvijek moras imat rootani telefon za openvpn
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nijemac-dozivio-sok-kad-je-vidio-maksimir-ovakvu-losu-reklamu--hrvatska-rusevina--vec-dugo-ne-pamti/1476207/
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ima pravo
<Mmike> kad je utakmica?
<Mmike> aha, bila je
<Mmike> kak je zavrsila?
<vileni> jelly: mislim da ne
<Mmike> vileni: Dinko Korunic Tinc je prije isao preko RSA, a sad moze koristiti ED25519. Tinc ima smisla ako slazes multimesh, a inace ako je rijec samo o point to pointu za cisti L3 za brzine manje od gigabitnih, nema razloga ici na nesto drugo osim OpenVPN-a.
<vileni> Mmike: eto
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> zato ja nisam tinc nego openvpn
<vileni> ali, tinc je mesh
<vileni> jednostavniji je za podesiti
<Mmike> sto znaci ti 'tinc je mesh' ?
<vileni> pa mesh
<Mmike> nije kelj? :)
<Mmike> neg je mesh :)
<vileni> recimo imam 3 klijenta lokalno, 4 na nekom serveru
<vileni> u datacentru
<vileni> a i b se spajaju na c, a c na d (kao datacentar)
<vileni> i d ping a i b
<vileni> kao da su svi lokalno
<vileni> s tim da d zna samo za c konfiguraciju
<vileni> onda sam na b dodao d
<vileni> i sad mogu naizmjence spustati b i c, a da ping od a do d ne stane
<vileni> s tim da mogu dodati i na a da zna d, pa ne moram ovisiti o b i c
<Mmike> "A mesh network is a network topology in which each node relays data for the network. All mesh nodes cooperate in the distribution of data in the network."
<Mmike> pa kaj to nije openvpn isto?
<Mmike> stovise, tinc nije mesh
<vileni> nope
<Mmike> ako promet ne ide preko vpn servera
<jelly> al da bi mi openvpn bio stvarno pointtopoint morao bi ih dizati 20
<vileni> da
<vileni> tinc ima 3 moda rada
<jelly> sto je tlaka, osim ako postoje skripte koje to rade
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKoKEPLanfY
<datase> YouTube: Neće ona nidje (Gde cete za novu godinu? / Legendarna izjava) - 0:00:27 - 204242 views - 1129 likes / 89 dislikes
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<vileni> kad je u switch modu, svi vide sve, bez obzira sto su neki iza nata
<SilverSpace> lol nece ona nide
<Mmike> nije nit bitno
<Mmike> opennvpn fakat radi ok za ono za kaj mi treba
<Mmike> jedino softether nisam cuo neke prednosti da ima
<Mmike> plus, tinc nema za windoze, vele
<Mmike> pa mi je to game-stopper
<vileni> ima
<jelly> kak nema
<vileni> i za android
<vileni> openvpn ima single point of failure
<Mmike> ma
<vileni> osim ako je svaki node i server
<Mmike> openvpn
<Mmike> vileni: i mysql ima single point of failure :)
<Mmike> osim ak nemas mysql-ha :)
<vileni> mysql je govno
<vileni> tinc nije
<vileni> :P
<jelly> vileni: ak te bas brine SPoF, pa brate instaliraj DVA
<Mmike> nije nit openvpn :)
<Mmike> idme doma :0
<jelly> samo treba neki besplatni a pametni failover/loadbalancer za mrezni promet
<jelly> (ima platnih)
<vileni> jelly: npr?
<Mmike> ma openvpn :0
<jelly> vileni: ne sjecam se, a bio je proizvod za krajnje korisnike pa mi kljucne rijeci po kojima bi ja trazio ne prolaze
<jelly> zamisli da te netko pita koju verziju slapd paketa imas instaliranu, a ti velis
<jelly> 2.4.31+really2.4.40+dfsg-1+deb8u1~bpo70+1
<obruT> i tak... factory reset treci put :P
<SilverSpace> ke
<dodobas> 2
<jelly> 2 i po
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHVrGUeTFbo
<datase> YouTube: Best of Web 8 - HD - Zapatou - 0:21:02 - 454105 views - 8186 likes / 55 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ovo se isplati pogledati 
<SilverSpace> ja bi 3
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imas tompu i prijatelje?
<vileni> jelly: reci im da mi internet poprave!
<dodobas> e Mmike jesi kad koristio btree_gist ... http://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/btree-gist.html
<dodobas> fora je distance operator
<Mmike> dodobas, mislmi da ne, jer ga nije bilo
<Mmike> jednom davno sam radio neki drek s frendom za analizu poteza i vojski i neznam cega u tribalwars igri (tw.com)
<Mmike> pardon
<Mmike> tribalwars.com
<dodobas> obicni btree je nesto 'brzi' ako ti trebaju podaci 's jedne strane' vece ili manje, a btree_gist ce vratiti N najbližih. za koje i dalje mozes ograniciti smjer ako ti treba
<dodobas> ima nekih 2mil redova ... timestamp ... vadi ih za 0.070 ms
<dodobas> treba mi najblizi zapis ... po vremenu
<dodobas> a onda i N najblizih
<jelly> vileni: hmm?
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-11
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJ!
<Mmike> dodobas: i tebi, cinko!
<Mmike> erm, sinho :)
<dodobas> a sta je jutro?
<dodobas> jel koristite telegram (https://telegram.org/) ?
<Mmike> dodobas: jutro je ono sto dodje prije posla
 * Mmike ne koristi
<Mmike> iako koriste ovi na poslu
<dodobas> ja koristim ima vec 2 godine, nisam siguran... i super se razvijaju... sad imas i grupe
<dodobas> ima i API, koji sam koristio na serverima... da mi dojave problem ...
<dodobas> mozes svasta raditi :)
<Mmike> dodobas: jel' koristis ti dijasporu?
<dodobas> ne
<obruT> onak, tisucu messaging platformi, tisucu protokola... moras na mobu imat 30 klijenata da bi mogo komunicirat sa svima :P
<dodobas> to je trebao biti onaj Distribuirani Facebook ?
<dodobas> obruT: telegram je Tech/Geek friendly :)
<obruT> ovaj oce viber, ovaj whatsapp, ovaj facebook, ovaj google, ovaj skype, ovaj telegram, ovaj slack....
<obruT> a postoji otvoreni decentralizirani protokol :P
<pkiller> obruT: na kojeg misliš?
<obruT> a svi briju na proprietary protokole i servere pod kontrolom odredjene kompanije
<pkiller> dodobas: si napravio bota? :)
<obruT> pkiller: jabber npr. :P
<Mmike> dodobas: yup yup.... ocemo dic server/ :)
<Mmike> obruT: jabber je drek, nemres slike slat, video ne radi... voice isto... 
<Mmike> iako, ja nemam nist od toga na mobitelu :)
<obruT> Mmike: radi sve ako imas klijent
<Mmike> jednostavno - odbijam
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/s960x960/12291780_10208158223452542_6478054763812456440_o.jpg # bladerunner :)
<Mmike> obruT: ma, ne radi... tj, radi, al' tak kilavo da bolje da ne radi. Skype je svjetlosnim godinama ispred toga, a bogme i hangoutsi.
<obruT> Mmike:  ja preko jabbera radim enkriptiranu video vezu sa npr. jitsi klijentom
<obruT> radi savrseno
<Mmike> iako, velim, to sve nemam na mobitelu - ak me trebas, imas SMS/voice/mail
<Mmike> obruT: hm, ja sam doduse zadnji put davao sansu pred nesh vise od godinu dana.... i onda je to bio ocaj bozji
<Mmike> bed s jabberom je sto ne vidim gmail kontakte, a 99.9% ljudi ima gmail, pa onda, osh/nesh, moras to imati
<Mmike> skype sam u principu izbacio, rijetko s kime skypecem
<dodobas> jabber uvijek netko treba upakirat u nesto sto radi...
<Mmike> telegram vele da je super - to je whatsapp zamjena, otvoreni protokol, vele da je guba
<dodobas> i onda je kompatibilno samo sa sobom...
<Mmike> nisam probao
<pkiller> dodobas: telegram ima voice?
<dodobas> pkiller: imas talkie-walkie
<dodobas> slanje voice poruka
<pkiller> mee no likey
<pkiller> ali iskreno preko vibera me jednom netko zvao i prekidalo je
<obruT> sve je kompatibilno samo sa sobom
<pkiller> kasnilo i tako
<pkiller> https://github.com/yagop/node-telegram-bot-api
<pkiller> \o/
<Mmike> ja sam sa sestrom pricao preko vibera kad je u koreji bila, i to je odlicno radilo
<obruT> a cuo sam od neke ekipe i ovdje prisutne da je slack najbolji :)
<jelly> radi odlicno ako imas stabilni link, i ako nema 20 susjeda sa AP-ovima koji ometaju tvoj AP
<dodobas> okish... 
<jelly> meni jedino skype radi koliko toliko pouzdano za voice bez obzira jel 3g, wifi, los wifi; za video ni to
<pkiller> obruT: slack je dobar, ali kada ga koristim imam onaj osjećaj kao kad sam prvu godinu fejsbuk koristio (ovdje će me netko negdje zajebat) :)
<obruT> ne znam, nisam probo ni slack ni facebook
<pkiller> obruT: posljednji mohikanac
<SilverSpace> obruT: bome ni ja
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> telegram sam prije godinu dana na mobitelu koristio za neke enkriptirane poruke ali to je to :)
<pkiller> ali vidim da su se od onda razvili dosta
 * Mmike ne zna sto je slack
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da se ne misli na slackware :)
<Mmike> jelly: skype radi znatno bolje na mobitelu negu hangoutsi
<Mmike> jedino, kad je upaljen, ubije mi bateriju odmah :) 
<vileni> slack, hipchat, flowdock
<pkiller> slak
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> hipchat, to je onaj attlassian drek?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si updejtal server
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> nakotilo se bilo toga, pa reko...
<dodobas> a tek gitter.im ....taj nikako da probabim
<dodobas> *probavim
<Mmike> http://news.sciencemag.org/physics/2015/10/feature-bizarre-reactor-might-save-nuclear-fusion
<Mmike> jos malo! :)
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kazu neki da njemci vec imaju nekog vraga kad zatvaraju nuklearke
<dodobas> #onokad moras radit downgrade paketa jer crack ne radi na novoj verziji 
<Mmike> #onokadjedetezabrijalodabasnebiskrozspavalonocas
<Mmike> spavao sam 2 put po 2 sata nocas i jos nekgdje sat vremena
<Mmike> imam dve sarme pod ocima, a nemam pirea za njih
<dodobas> abort abort abort ... 
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: kakav server bi ti dizao ?
<dodobas> bodybuilding ili sta?
<jelly> STOP THE PRESS, BIĆE JOŠ JEDNOM MANDARINE https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XzadR-K1B0wMzOOewCRHJ_ZUkPncEfpVK8018Ox8dW4/edit#gid=0
<vileni> omg, nisam ni prosle rijesio
<jelly> ima i drugih arguma, odi vidi
<vileni> gledam, divota
<obruT> meni su prosle zacas nestale :)
<jelly> naranče, grejp, klementine
<vileni> meni prva 2 paketa odmah
<vileni> ove malo duze
<SilverSpace> dx paket 11 dana stigo 
<vileni> jelly: kad se ocekuje isporuka?
<BotaniCar> ZAKAJ IMA GREJPA ? Mrzim ga, ali cu ga morati kupiti za ljepsu polovicu :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: do kad mora zadnji upis biti obavljen ? Ne smijem sam odluciti koliko mandarina 
<SilverSpace> grep je zakon 
<SilverSpace> pamelo jos bolji 
<SilverSpace> Utvrđeno je postojanje osnove sumnje da je 58 -godišnjak s lovačkim oružjem bez pisanog odobrenja
<SilverSpace> Od 58-godišnjaka je izuzeto legalno lovačko oružje i streljivo, te protiv njega slijedi 
<SilverSpace> u istom tekstu 
<jelly> vileni BotaniCar Mmike dodobas BotaniCar vileni obruT pa i ivoks: popuniti danas popodne je ok, a do nedjelje navečer mogu izmjene https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XzadR-K1B0wMzOOewCRHJ_ZUkPncEfpVK8018Ox8dW4/edit#gid=0
<jelly> i naravno ako joško voli nek se doda
<vileni> jelly: kad ce informacija o cijeni limuna?
<vileni> i kakve su narance, jel se daju oguliti normalno :)
<jelly> ček da pejstam iz mejla
<jelly> naranče su "vašingtonke" šta god to značilo :-)
<ivoks> jelly: kaj si postao preprodavac?
<ivoks> jelly: a kaj mirka i kenny08 ne smiju? :)
<jelly> ivoks: jel znaju čitati
<ivoks> sta je to limun po komadu?
<jelly> po kilo ali ga ima jako malo
<jelly> tako da cijena još nije definirana
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> ispocetka sam bio za most, al sad su vec dosadni ko proljev
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nisu dosadni nego se drze onog sto su od pocetka rekli.No, na stranu sto tko o cemu misli, gle brojke, nemamo vladu mjesec ana i proracun je u suficitu 3 milijarde HRK, ja bi da se ovo nastavi jos 4 godine
<ivoks> ne drze se nicega
<ivoks> ja sam se nadao da ce se tamo pojaviti neki drzavnik
<ivoks> al to su sve placipicke koji ne znaju sto bi sa sobom
<ivoks> lupi sakom o stol i odluci jebemumater
<ivoks> stalno pozivaju neki drek
<ivoks> ako se sad dese ponovni izbori, ljudi ce glasati samo za sdp i hdz
<ivoks> i sljedecih 10 godina treca opcija nece dobiti sansu
<ivoks> jer su ovi placipicke
<ivoks> http://net.hr/danas/hrvatska/milijunska-steta-u-hac-u-otkrivena-organizirana-krada-otkaze-bi-moglo-dobiti-200-ljudi/
<jelly> ako se sad dese ponovni izbori, ljudi ce glasati samo za sdp i hdz # <- ovo je najgora od svih posljedica 
<jelly> jer ljudi nece zakljuciti "dvije najvece stranke boli kurac za hrvatsku, da ih zanima suradnja a ne vlast sami bi se dogovorili" nego "most je kurac"
<jelly> neki analiticar je rekao da most hoce koncenzus a ne demokraciju, ali je zaboravio napomenuti da je koncenzus i dogovor bolje rjesenje od demokracije
<vileni> These exceptionally delicious, seedless, easy-peeling fruits quickly attracted the attention of citrus growers, and within a decade the "Washington" navel orange, as it came to be known, was the most widely planted variety in the area.
<jelly> ne bi wikipedia lagala!
<BotaniCar> Wiki ne laze, nikad :) 
<vileni> neznam jel laze, ali upisao sam si 5kg :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak upises sad provizorno pa se poslije predomislis, isto je ok
<BotaniCar> jelly: upisao sam kaj znam za ziher, dok mi supruga ne da go/no_go ne znam kaj okvirno zabiljeziti ( ona definira i da li nesto moze, i koliko moze, ako moze ) :) zorganizirat' cu se unutar 1h 
<jelly> originalni mejl za MANDARINE (I DR.) sa puno detalja: https://docs.google.com/document/d/17qDzjlT10uCYHDyW-TfB4H-MP36hMJOdhJpJDrSCtD4/edit?usp=sharing
<Mmike> jelly: oooo
<jelly> (inače se lik uvijek tako raspiše samo se meni ne da pejstat)
<vileni> jelly: zasto mi internet jos uvijek ne radi! :)
<Mmike> vileni: pre malo si naramci uz'o!
<jelly> ^^
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja volim kad mi ljudi na jednom mjestu daju sve informacije. Mene ljudi ne volje jer na jednom mjestu volim dati sve informacije :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne znam kak insertati word u excelicu
<BotaniCar> sad me svi jebete , jer znate da vise nemam windowsa/officea :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.watermark-images.com/convert-word-to-excel.aspx
<Mmike> I do it for the perky ass and fine tits!
<jelly> da vidis ovdje pregovore sa mikrosoftom za licence... 
<BotaniCar> jelly: hehe, da, vi ste dovoljno veliki da se oko vas isplati potruditi :) Jesu donijeli goodiese na pregovor ili vas mite ićem i pićem ? :)
<jelly> to ti mislis da smo veliki
<BotaniCar> <3 perky ass and fine titties !! <3
<jelly> ne znam dal da uzmem marmeladu, proslu sam smazao zlicom al ova je navodno sladja
<BotaniCar> jelly: pricamo o MirkoSoftu Rvacka, njima bi prodanih 30 licenci na grafu izgledalo kao da su prodali cijeli svemir :)
<jelly> i da i ne
<BotaniCar> :) Zajebajem se, ofc
<BotaniCar> BTW, MS se isto seli u ALTUS, imaju biometrijsku bravu ! :)
<BotaniCar> http://gizmodo.com/split-screen-multi-tasking-may-finally-hit-android-1747492074 # o0o0o !! 
<jelly> http://www.tportal.hr/biznis/politika-i-ekonomija/408164/Novi-Zakon-o-racunovodstvu-Sredit-ce-knjige-ali-i-oguliti-poduzetnike.html # brijem da se zakoni mijenjaju dovoljno cesto upravo zato da mozes biti siguran da _nesto_ krsis
<BotaniCar> bas sam linkao clanak shefici :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: moj mob je vec imao to, dok je imao samsungov rom
<BotaniCar> vileni: nisam jos nikad vidJo android uredjaj s split screen opcijom, zvuci genijalo
<vileni> BotaniCar: da, prilicno je korisno, ali malo spornjikav dojam je vjerojatno pretezno zbog super-bloatanog samsung roma
<vileni> mob mi je dobio duplo trajanje baterije kad sam presao na GPE rom
<vileni> inace, mislim da se to prvi put pojavilo na note2, taj split screen
<vileni> a vjerujem da ce ici u tom smjeru jer spajaju chromeos i android ako se dobro sjecam
<SilverSpace> vileni: rekli su da to nije istina
<SilverSpace> demantirali su tu stvar
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti poznas dokmu?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zna da si fakat postao zaboravljiv, pitao si me isto prekjuce :)
<BotaniCar> ne, necu ponoviti kaj sam odgovorio D:
<BotaniCar> Zato kaj znam da sve logiras :)
<Mmike> osim kaj nisam :)
<BotaniCar> Logirao ? Shame on you, ali logirao je freenode :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj da zicam dokmu da donese iz Irske, veli da dolazi do Bj za blagdane :) Postar Peta si mi vec ti donio, akj imaju oni tam' a da nama fali ? :D
<Mmike> nope, nisam
<BotaniCar> Pivo zicat' bi bilo glupo
<Mmike> Neki single malt skotski s ajrodroma
<BotaniCar> A to nemam s kim pit' :(
<BotaniCar> Al dobro razmisljas ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak nemas?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pito sam te Oct22, to nije prekjuce :)
<BotaniCar> Kak imam, ti si mi daleko za nalit' se, jedan od nas bi morao taksijem doma, kako kod mene bas i nema Ubera, to bi vjerojatno bio ja :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 1001 isprika ! :)
<Mmike> ma nofrx za to
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sam ti prvo viski pribavi
<BotaniCar> Idem se grebat' :)
<BotaniCar> Znaci, skotski, i single malt, trebam jos kaj precizirati ?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> da se mene pita ja bih inzistirao na Islay single maltovima - Lagavulin, Bowmore, Arbeg,...
<Mmike> al' ti su oni dimljeni, imaju jako miris po tresetu
<Mmike> tak da... kajjaznam, mozda si ti vise lowlands kind of guy :)
<BotaniCar> U stvari mi to uopce nije gadno za pit', ali je jedina tvoja ekscentricna pijacha navika za koju znam, pa te za to stalno kubam :)
<Mmike> then, there you go :)
<Mmike> lagavulin je definitivno car tu, al' i ovi ostali su fini
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS-ErOKpO4E
<datase> YouTube: Nick Offerman's 'Yule Log' [NSFW] - 0:44:56 - 2164923 views - 27239 likes / 453 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Peder je :) Otvorio je odgovor s " ma jojjj, leteci sam moram do zubarke i po osobnu i ..." pa sam mu rekao da sisa kitu i da je ponuda na stolu, da ak' oce pit javi i da cemo ga zbrinut, kad vec nece on nas :)
<vileni> Mmike: cek, on 45min samo suti i pije viski?
<BotaniCar> Jeben filmic :)
<vileni> predobar mi lik, pogledao sam parks & rec samo zbog njega
<jelly> viski podnosim jedino u irskoj kavi :-|
<vileni> ja da pijem, vjerojatno bi viski pio
<Mmike> vileni: da :) :) :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dobro si mu reko :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha, vileni care :)
<vileni> kako je fensi novi owncloud
<BotaniCar> A daaaaj, sad namjerno kubas jer znas da nisam nadogradio, daj screenshot :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: ma nemoze, nije to to ako ne vidis kako sve glatko ide
<vileni> i suptilne su razlike
<jelly> jel taj owncloud poceo imalo paziti na sikjuriti
<vileni> meni je proslo bezbolno
<vileni> jelly: mozes enkriptirati sve, uz neke caveats
<vileni> ali zaboravio sam koje
<jelly> lako za enkripciju, što je sa samim kôdom http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-11929/Owncloud.htm
<BotaniCar> jelly: vecina unosa na CVElistu je za starije verzije. Jedan dio se odnosi na appove koje mozes kompletno disejblati, pravih sranja umalo i nema 
<vileni> mislim da su cak nesto napravili po pitanju ova 2 prva
<jelly> kad imaju "Directory traversal vulnerability" (ono kad pustis korisniku da dodje to ../../../../../etc/passwd) to mi ne ulijeva povjerenje u kompetencije developera
<BotaniCar> Da, na te sam mislio kad sam rekao da se odnose na stariju verziju. I, ako pricamo o CVE-2015-6500 22 , brijem da mozes traversati samo po OC-ovom pseudo FS-u, ne po pravom FSu ; CVE-2015-4716 22 je za windowse, a ako dobro citam podrska za server na windowsima je ugasena
<vileni> to je netko na fb napisao, da nema podrske na win pa gledam wtf
<vileni> onda sam skuzio da bi netko actually vrtio to na win
<jelly> moze, cim uspijem instalirat win na arm kutijicu :-)
<BotaniCar> Pa, ja imam servera koi su s windowsima, ne rade nikaj intenzivno, i imaju resursa da mogu udomiti tak nekaj. 
<vileni> imam i ja, pa nebi
<BotaniCar> https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-2-on-sale/ " [...]  it can run the [...] as well as Microsoft Windows 10. [...]
<pkiller> kako lažu
<jelly> pkiller: kak lažu?  Imaš starter pack na https://dev.windows.com/en-us/iot
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/funkyouentertainment/videos/434612949996656/ # magic ( not magic, the gathering ) ! 
<pkiller> iot i win 10 nje ista stvar
<pkiller> to je kao da kažeš da je busybox + linux kernel isto šta i ubuntu
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ako ti vendor veli da je Win10 IoT Win 10 , onda je Win10 i bolje neces dobiti :)
<jelly> pkiller: r.pi nije end user uredjaj nego development board
<pkiller> what it is and what it is marketed for is not the same thing :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: reci, a u cemu je razlika izmedju Win10 IoT i Win10 Standard, u upotrebnom kontekstu na RP platformi ?
<pkiller> mislim win10IoT je definitivno korak naprijed ali Clickbait naslovi mi idu na živce :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj velis da mi odgovoris na pitanje ? :) Zakaj Win10IoT niej Win10 ? :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: neznam točnu razliku... ti si se nešto prije koji dan ovdje bunio da ne možeš pokrenuti nešto
<BotaniCar> pkiller: nisam. Dakle, ne znas :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: kasnim
<pkiller> :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: nisam se mogao buniti kad ne posjedujem RP
<pkiller> ne na rpi nego na win 10 iot
<BotaniCar> Nisam ni IoT verziju Win10 instalirao nigdje :) Zabrijao si 
<BotaniCar> Ja redovno pljujem po CentOSu :)Zato kej nemam para da kupim RH i pljujem po supportu :D
<pkiller> lako moguće da i jesam :)
<pkiller> a za šta sam ti ja ono slao link da možeš ipak pokretat iz cmd-a grafičke aplikacije?
<vileni> fuj centos
<vileni> jedino sto imam od certifikata je da yumam po debianoidima
<jelly> BotaniCar: kupis jednu licencu za RH i onda se svi bugovi desavaju na toj makini :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: :) Zvuci kao glas iskustva :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: apropo onog kaj si slao, slao si mi nesto sto mi nije ni trebalo, jer si na pola citao sto pisem ( bilo je na #linuks.hr, ne ovdje ) :)
<BotaniCar> ja bum dobil slom zivaca. Jebenti koordinatore koji ne znaju ucesnicima projekta reci da nesto ne rade dobro. Imali smo pustanje u pogon jedne produkcijske okoline, dfev team je kasnio, i sjebao nekoliko stvari, koordinator se na kraju zahvali i proglasi stvar gotovom, umjesto da udjemo u post-mortem analizu i rijesimo uzrok pizdarija 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: e hvala pto si tražio jer danas stvarno ne stignem :)
<pkiller> Å¡to :)
<BotaniCar> Sad cu ista sranja imati svaki put jer nisu devovi glupi, ako je proslo jednom ,proci ce svaki put 
<pkiller> od živciranja ti se zgrušava krv...
<BotaniCar>   Hmm, jel bi pomogla konzumacija neprimjerene kolicine alkohola ? 
<pkiller> ovisi o karakteru :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam bezkarakterna osoba :)
<pkiller> onda odmaže :)
<BotaniCar> :-)
<pkiller> ako si bezkarakterna osoba onda pitaj ženu žta šta da radiš :)
<BotaniCar> nece mi reci, veli da se znojim i gruntam sam :) 
<pkiller> onda ti nema spasa... gledaj televiziju, možda ti kaže koje su tablete protiv stresa
<pkiller> uglavnom andol razrjeđuje krv
<BotaniCar> Ma, uzicat cu materijala za joint kakav nikad nije vidjen istocnije od Dubrave :)
<BotaniCar> Rastocit' ce mi i bijes i mozak :D
<pkiller> to je vec alternativna medicina... možda ima sad već i kod nas u ljekarnama :P
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj dolazis sutra na plac?
<pkiller> dobar dan, dobar dan. oprostite. da. trebalo bi mi nešto protiv stresa...uzmite 2 ova prije spavanja <ZZZZZZZ# ~
<BotaniCar> Koliko sam procitao, kod nas su dozvolili sinteticke kanaboide, necem to 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sve je izglednije da da ! Nosis i alat da mi rastavis daljinski, ili ga moram donijeti u dijelovima ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jesi vidio dali se da rastaviti
<BotaniCar> Ni pogledao, ni pogledao :) 
<SilverSpace> uzmi onda cekic :)
<BotaniCar> SONY je to, mora da se moze ! Makar bacanjem s stola :)
<SilverSpace> sony ima 5 g garancije na daljinac
<jelly> BotaniCar: [Re: koordinator] to je standardno ponasanje za project managere
<BotaniCar> jelly: sto ne znaci da nije dijametralno suprotno od onog sto uloga predmnijeva :) Jebemti, ni-itko vise ne radi analize nakon krpanja problema. Stavi flaster i bezi dalje :( 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imam ga prek 5g, i dvojim da trgovina u kojoj mi je dato jamstvo jos postoji, ne znam kakvi su kad zaobidjes middlemana i probas sam ishoditi garancijski popravak 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tad sigurno nisu davali garanciju 5godina
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ma gle, meni kao L3 supportu je u interesu zakrpat, pa rijesit uzrok i napravit monitoring da se ne desi ponovo.  Ali ak ti je tim u pressingu s vremenom i jos ak su deca koja ne znaju razmisljati dugorocno...
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: velis, a i garancija za opremu koja je opljackana iz Srpskih domova u Baranji '91 nije bas valjana :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: da & da
<jelly> a i te telke od '91 su sve analogne
<BotaniCar> Ma, zajebajem sad, telka je stara negdje oko 5g i dok dodjem doma cu prvo morati naci racun, ali uvjeren sam da sam na kupljenu robu dobio 2g garancije i da daljinarac nije bio spomenut kao zaseba stavka. 
<SilverSpace> kak sam si sprojektirao kuhinju sad samo treba novce naci 
<jelly> meni je iskreno zao sto ne fotkam svaki racun odmah kod kupnje, ti papiri se pogube sam tak a slika u oblaku moze stajat zanavek
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/kuhinj1.png
<BotaniCar> Racune/garancije za robu skuplju od 1kkn imam u sefu. Kad vec nemam para da ih stavim tamo 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da nisi mog'o mikrovalku turit' u neku policu, mislim .. 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: koliko je to dugacko ? 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: i rol se stavlja tako da bude iznad visine sanka, stedis ledja kod vadjenja, i lakse vidis jel peceno 
<SilverSpace> 240 
<SilverSpace> unutra
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mala je da bi pecnicu stavio negdje visoko
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/kuhinja2.png
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pec metnes tam di je i sad, ali "kat" vise, a ovo za sudje spremat tutnes ispod
<jelly> koliko je taj frizider visok?
<BotaniCar> **za sudje prat'
<jelly> e, vidio sam kod tete sudjericu koja je pola visine
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/kuhinjaa1.png
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vidi tamje prozor
<BotaniCar> Ti si samac , mi bi doma trebali jednu kaj je double sized, ne znam jel vise mazemo odjecu ili sidje :)
<SilverSpace> malo je sve fali cca 1metar 
<SilverSpace> a ne mogu prosiriti jer smeta vertikala voda i kanalizacija
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: onda mozes sudoper premaknuti, a na njegovo mjesto tutnut' oboje.
<BotaniCar> produzenje cijevi nije neki trosak, samo kaj to rade kao da restauriraju Mona Lizu 
<BotaniCar> ( polako ) :D
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: daj source code, da ti pretumbamo kuhinju ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ovo me podsjeca na onu "igru" di su objavili genom nekih virusa, pa se skvadra  igra s modelom i trazi lijek 
<BotaniCar> Vele ( institut koji je osmislio igru ) da su nasli 4x vi se rjesenja za probleme koje imaju nego u vrijeme kad nisu dijelili informacije 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Kuhinjanova1.sh3d
<SilverSpace> to bi trebalo otvorit sve :)
<BotaniCar> Odi proch, kaj bas moras biti tako susretljiv :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: igraj se :P
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ma ocu ku*ac, pa da umres od jada kad ti slozim bolju kuhinju , a ti i dalje nemas para :)
<SilverSpace> joj pm nikak se susrest sa parama
<SilverSpace> osim alkoholnih
<BotaniCar> Ja imam plan potrosnje spreman vec i za iducu godinu, nije izgledno da cu biti na "ti" s lovom :) 
<SilverSpace> ja sad nis ne znam jebga 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sutra zvrcnes ako dolazis 
<SilverSpace> dokotljam se do placa
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: javim danas , kad mi druga polovica dodje s posla ( radi popodne )
<vileni> popravise mi internetz
<vileni> rekli su javiti doduse
<SilverSpace> ja jos malo idem kod frenda 
<SilverSpace> gremlin je kod staroga ovaj vikend pa je malo odmora
<BotaniCar> "gremlin" , ne date mu jest' nakon ponoci, ili ga ne perete u vodi ? :D
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> cijeli super mario bros (verzija 1) je bio 40kb
<ivoks> 40 k b
<ivoks> halo.
<ivoks> kak? :)
<vileni> najzabavnijih 40kb ikad
<BotaniCar> Kak to mislis, uopce nije usporedivo s prvim slikama golih baba koje sam downloadao :) U 40kb stane i nesto golotinje ! :)
<ivoks> otisao danas si naruciti rucno radjene cipele
<ivoks> kod ovog lika
<ivoks> https://cipelezlatko.fullbusiness.com/
<ivoks> fino po mjeri
<ivoks> ove su mi fora, al...
<ivoks> https://cipelezlatko.fullbusiness.com/p/model-14.htm
<ivoks> pocet cu s necim manje drugacijim :)
<vileni> izbor je ocit https://cipelezlatko.fullbusiness.com/p/model-2.htm
<ivoks> :)
<vileni> uglavnom, za izradu po mjeri se ne cini preskupo
<ivoks> https://cipelezlatko.fullbusiness.com/g/model-16.htm
<ivoks> ove sam uzeo
<ivoks> zeznuta mi je noga, nije mi duljina proporcionalna sa sirinom
<ivoks> pa uvijek uzimam 46 kako bi mi noga stala po sirini
<ivoks> a duljina je manje od 45
<ivoks> i onda imam lufta
<vileni> tako nesto je i meni
<ivoks> e sad... ovo se dosta placa
<ivoks> ali ajde, vidjet cu
<ivoks> proba #1
<ivoks> ima jos i igrec
<ivoks> www.postolar-igrec.hr
<ivoks> idem domov...
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> zagreb najbolji advent u europi
<Mmike> od kad je Solomon napravio svoje visoke gorotexice, nemam potrebe za cipelama
<Mmike> cak i na odijelo furam crne tenisice koje se izdaleka cine k'o cipele
<ivoks> eh
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj idemo na fb poke rekord :D
<ivoks> drugi put se nemoj pitati zasto te ne stavljam ispred klijenata :)
<Mmike> hbogner: eh, tek smo poceli :)
<ivoks> (stavljamo)
<Mmike> ivoks: bez brige, ne pitam se uopce :)
<Mmike> hbogner: 500+, to je nesto, ovo sad je,,,, tak, polako :)
<ivoks> vele mi iz banke da sam osvojio nagradu na nagradnoj igri
<ivoks> Do 15. prosinca nagrađujemo 4 korisnika koji prvi naprave 5 transakcija u minimalnom iznosu od 200 kuna sa svojom MasterCard Business Debit karticom i prijave se na dolje navedenom linku.
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> 200kn
<ivoks> http://www.erstebank.hr/hr/Downloads/ba7ea327-379c-497a-bd86-1cd5821ab626/MCBD_dobitnici_08122015.pdf
<ivoks> lol gle me
<ivoks> INA poklon-bonovi u vrijednosti 1.000,00 kn
<ivoks> Mmike: si vidio kovu kolegicu?
<Mmike> ivoks: nop, koju?
<Mmike> ona neka roy? mislio sam da je to musko :)
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/AlexW18
<Mmike> pa ta nije u nasem timu :)
<ivoks> u biti, na tom cover fotou su sve kolegice :)
<Mmike> nema je jos u directoryju
<Mmike> a, ima
<ivoks> ima ima
<Mmike> Title	Inside Sales Executive
<Mmike> e, to te ja pitam, to je pozicija!
<ivoks> sjeli smo na dorucak u bellevueu
<ivoks> ok je cura, sa sela
<obruT> to openstack ekipa ?
<ivoks> ne, ovo je sales ekipa :)
<ivoks> openstack ekipa sam ti ja :D
<obruT> vec sam htio reci da vjerojatno zato openstack nist ne valja jer su te zenske tamo... al eto, razuvjerio si me :)
<ivoks> sad bi ti ja mogao pricati kaj ne valja, al necu
<ivoks> to cemo u 4 oka
<ivoks> jesam vam rekao da sam bio u njemackoj ovaj tjedan?
<ivoks> ;)
<Mmike> jesi ti u zagrebu ovaj vikend/
<Mmike> ivoks je pocetak openstacke ekipe, on uleti, napravi rsum, a onda moja ekipa (tj, ekipa koje sam ja dio) popravlja taj rsum :)
<Mmike> ivoks: jesi u zg, ili ides u bjelorusiju ili nekud?
<ivoks> kaj vi popravljate
<ivoks> bez zajebancije
<ivoks> prekjucer sam rekao brooksu da ed pojma nema
<Mmike> pa to kaj vi potrgate :) kaj drugo :)
<Mmike> i mongodb!
<Mmike> ivoks: alex je englezica ili america?
<ivoks> gb
<hbogner> Mmike, poke o poke
<hbogner> budemo mi to
<hbogner> jupiiii, trebao sam na ispit za vikend, ali izgleda da necu moci jer u ponedjeljak moram u firmu pa na teren iako sam trazio slobodne dane za ispit
<hbogner> kaj da kazem na to
<VjetarSaSunca> neradnik :p
<hbogner> :P
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<vileni> http://www.thinkworldshop.com.cn/pm/51077.html?twsrm2
<vileni> treba mi to
<Mmike> vileni, :)
<Mmike> da, masa ljudi brije na to
<Mmike> meni je to ocaj :) pre super su mi te tastature na laptopu al' na destkopu mi draza prava tastatura makar to bio i losnjikavi K200
<hbogner> Mmike, dugujem ti hranu :(
<Mmike> nisi jedini :)
<Mmike> sta sad :)
<Mmike> jest cemo! :)
<Mmike> e, a, zakaj? D
<hbogner> prije sam rekao da cu diplomirat u 3 mjeseca, ti si reko: os se kladit da neces
<hbogner> izgubio sam okladu
<hbogner> al ajde, bar cemo jesti :D
<hbogner> *diplomirat/masterirat(magistrirat)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> da, to su oklade koje se najlakse dobijaju :)
<hbogner> ma radje bi ja dobio okladu pa svejedno platio :D
<SilverSpace> vece
<hbogner> manje
<SilverSpace> vise
<SilverSpace> brže :)
<SilverSpace> lol ivoks kupuje cipele di sam ja kupio prije 30 godina
<SilverSpace> i te su cipele jos zive
<SilverSpace> kad sam donio cipele da mi zamjeni don na njima lik nije mogo vjerovasati 
<SilverSpace> tko zna dali je stari jos ziv
<SilverSpace> vrijede svake kune
<jelly> vileni: nelose, ali fale F tipke
 * jelly <3 xxd -r
<vileni> jelly: a ima ih na fn
<vileni> Mmike: ja bi jos jednu mehanicku za na posao, ali neku tisu
<jelly> sad sam se navikao na X220 layout i to mi je super
<vileni> ispada da su plave najglasnije
<vileni> jelly: kako mislis na x220
<vileni> di je t420
<jelly> to je isti layout
<jelly> imam dvije ovakve https://support.lenovo.com/hr/hr/documents/migr-73183, osim sto je na slici sa sirokim enterom a slovenska ("hrvatska") ima dugacki enter
<vileni> ja bi takvu ali ne treba mi palmrest
<jelly> nema bolje, a vise ni tu ne proizvode.  ima slicna sa numerickom i nesto manje palm resta
<jelly> ak je negdje nadjem kupit cu jos 4-5 komada za iducih 10 godina
<dalmatHG> Radio upgrade na 15.10 sve se srušilo :(
<SilverSpace> dalmatHG: sto se dogodilo 
<SilverSpace> opisi 
<SilverSpace> malo 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ovMqIZijhg
<datase> YouTube: Lenovo ThinkPad Compact USB Keyboards With TrackPoint 0B47190 and 55Y9003 - 0:08:14 - 28819 views - 115 likes / 3 dislikes
<SilverSpace> mozes do terminala
<dalmatHG> nemam blage pri kraju umisto restarta javio neke greske i neda mi botat skidam iso
<dalmatHG> instalirat cu nanovo
<dalmatHG> pola harda mi je win pola bio ubuntu
<dalmatHG> sreca nije bilo bitnih podataka SilverSpace zasto se to dogodi?
<dalmatHG> sve je do zadnjeg koraka iślo glatko
<SilverSpace> ha ne znam 
<SilverSpace> kod mene proslo na oba racunala
<dalmatHG> nema veze idemo iznova ;)
<SilverSpace> jel mozes do terminala
<dalmatHG> ne
<SilverSpace> ctr+alt+F1
<dalmatHG> nece pokusava sam prvi put mi se to dogodilo al ok 
<SilverSpace> :(
<dalmatHG> tnx idem pokusaj drugi cim skine iso
<SilverSpace> dogada se
<hbogner> laku noc
<dalmatHG> ln ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-12
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<tonil> alo alo 
<tonil> sta ste se ustukli 
<tonil> Mmike, jesi tu ping ti ili obrut ili jelly 
<jelly> ne
<tonil> sta je jelly sta ne pase
<tonil> nisi mi od volje
<obruT> tonil: pong
<tonil> obruT, treba mi app za note 4 koji moze formatirat sd karticu u fat32 format da mi ga racunalo u autu moze prepoznat
<tonil> da ne trazi root
<tonil> jos mi je pod garancijom mob
<tonil> i auto 
<tonil>  i sve
<tonil> :;DD
<obruT> nemam pojma, nemam potrebe za tim :)
<tonil> ajde kvragu
<tonil> :,D
<SilverSpace> kaj to ne mozes napraviti na win ili lin
<SilverSpace> zasto bi to radio iz androida?
<tonil> zato jer laptop nije pri ruci a main kompjuter nema sd utor
<tonil> jedino ako postoji program koji bi mi dopustio priko kompa da udjem na sd card kad je spojen mob sa usbom
<tonil> ako si me povata
<tonil> a svi appovi sta isprobavam traze root
<tonil> mob mi je jos pod garom pa root necu stavljat
<tonil> x(
<SilverSpace> hm
<jelly> nabavi SD card reader za PC, nema druge
<tonil> a morat cu pf pf pf
<jelly> ne bi ga kupio, ali... zanimljiva cijena za 4GB tablet/racunalo http://www.geekbuying.com/item/Teclast-X16-Pro-Dual-OS-Windows10---Android5-1-4GB-64GB-11-6--Intel-Cherry-Trail-Z8500-Quad-Core-2-16GHz-Tablet-PC-Bluetooth-WiFi---White-356776.html
<SilverSpace> jelly: ima bolju rezoluciji nego puno laptopa
<dalmatHG> SilverSpace uspija sam sinoc nakon onoga bez problema ;)
<Mmike> --2oyp4c6zsw6wn2go4h4vrkxmr6@public.talk.google.com (Hrvoje Bogner) wants to add you to his or her buddy list: 
<Mmike> pa kaki ti je to username, hbogneru :)
<SilverSpace> vece
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-13
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<obruT> jutro
<jelly> butro
<fvisic> Pozdrav
<vileni> jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-12
<BotaniCar> jutro 
<BotaniCar> log patricija mora biti pre velika :) 
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<PAV> jutar
<PAV> Apple i Microsoft... Ponekad ne znam tko je luđi od te dvije ekipe
<BotaniCar> Isto je to meni sve :) 
<obrut> ne znam zasto bi bili ludi Apple i Microsoft ? Ludi su korisnici :P
<obrut> a ni admini nisu bas neka sreca :) hihi :)
<jelly> æ
<dodobas> putar
<obrut> jel koga zanima DECStation 5000/240, TurboChannel extender, monitor, tastatura i mis... gore instaliran NetBSD, al mozete dobit i originalnu instalaciju Ultrixa
<obrut> trebao bi raditi, znat cu za pol sata kad iskopam monitor :)
<ivoks> obrut: marantz ud7007 i bower and wilkins p7 wireless
<jelly> obrut: đes to našo, u špajzi
<obrut> ivoks: to neki integrirani BD player i receiver ili sto ?
<obrut> jelly: ispod kreveta :)
<obrut> nego, imao sam u petak priliku malo vise poslusati "Sennheiser Momentum" sluske i moram priznat, jako dobro zvuce
<obrut> u napasti sam
<jelly> prekoušne? zatvorene? poluotvorene?
<obrut> prekousne zatvorene
<obrut> mogu se slusati i wireless i preko kabela (ja slusao preko kabela), a imaju i solidan noise cancellation
<obrut> onak, cuo sam frajera kak pljuje u klarinet :)
<jelly> fuj!
<Mmike> obrut: kol'ko para su
<Mmike> naime, znam da je to 'lower grade' al ove Boseove koje sam si ja uzo nisu opce tak nesh super. NoiseCancelation je odlican, toliko da me glava pocne bolit nakon 3 sata na glavi sa istima, al' sama kvaliteta zvuka nije nist posebno
<obrut> boseove imaju najbolji NC, ali ove imaju definitivno bolji zvuk
<Mmike> kak te brzi internet razmazi - u birtiji imam 5 megabita, jedva, i kukakm... 
<Mmike> obrut: znas li koliko kostaju?
<obrut> mislim da su tu negdje, oko 3kkuna, da se naci za manje
<jelly> Mmike: 5Mbps uploada u birtiji, kojoj?!
<Mmike> jelly: downloada :/
<jelly> eh, koga birga za download vise
<Mmike> $200?!
<obrut> nevjerojatno su udobne, za razliku od svih mojih dosadasnjih, na ove zaboravim
<jelly> $300
<obrut> ono sto treba pazit je sto pod istim imenom postoje i in-ear i on-ear i over-ear pa se lako zajebat :)
<obrut> ne znam koji im je vrag da to tak nazovu
<Mmike> pa jeftinije su za trecinu od QC30
<jelly> ok, dakle Sennheiser Momentum M2? https://en-us.sennheiser.com/momentum-m2
<Mmike> obrut: ove boseove su turbo udobne, fakat, onak, super
<Mmike> obrut: to si u .zg negdje nosao?
<ivoks> obrut: samo player
<obrut> jelly: da ga jebes, ne znam jesu li samo momentum ili momentum 2, moram pitat frenda :P
<obrut> Mmike: to mi je frend dofuro u petak kad smo imali kod mene audio party pa smo preslusavali :)
<obrut> ne znam gdje je kupio...
<jelly> $500 bezicne :-|
<ivoks> ovcja koza kosta
<obrut> bio je kod mene audio party koji sam organiziro za frenda koji se raspituje za RPi kao izvor zvuka pa je bio tematski party, imali RPi-jeve, slozio ja audio distre za RPi-jeve, imam DAC bas za RPi, frend donio pojacalo bas za RPi, imali te sluske, frend je jos trebao dofurati svoj DAC i tako to... na kraju dosli svi osim covjeka za kojeg smo to napravili :)
<jelly> pogotovo hrskava, res pecena?
<obrut> kad smo kod pecene ovce, moram se ispovijedit.. jeo sam janjetinu pretprosli vikend na nekoj svadbi :P al samo malo, inace bi osto gladan :P
<jelly> i nije ti smetalo?  Lucky guy
<obrut> dovoljno sam malo pojeo da sam se nado da me nece copit
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 45°F / 7°C (Wind Chill: 42°F / 6°C); Humidity: 87%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 14 mins, 14 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 47°F / 8°C; Low of 26°F / -3°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 35°F / 2°C; Low of 20°F / -7°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C (1 more message)
<obrut> evo upalio sam decstation da jos provjerim radi li sve prije poklanjanja/prodaje.... srce mi se para kad vidim kako se boota :(
<SilverSpace> jaj morao bi kupiti SSD a nema se love ima kakav sponzor ovdje :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: imam ti ja neki 60GB SSD negdje kaj ti mogu dat ak osh
<Mmike> obrut: ja sam pobacao pola svog smeca
<Mmike> obrut: u mogu ti rec da se osjecam slobodnije :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislis napravio mjesta za drugo smece :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne zajebavaj :)
<SilverSpace> koliko god da bacim opet se odnekuda stvori
<SilverSpace> mene strah otvoriti gornji ormar da mi nesto ne padne na glavu iz njega
<Mmike> e, to to
<Mmike> ja sam do toga dosao isto 
<Mmike> i sad bacam
<Mmike> sve sto nisam taknuo vise od godinu dana - smece
<Mmike> sve sti nisam taknuo vise od mjesec dana - ide proc sa stola :)
<Mmike> iz podruma sam pred par mjeseci pobacao 2/3 stvari
<SilverSpace> Naime, nakon tek nekoliko sati sna probudila ga je uznemirena supruga, a onda je imao što vidjeti - u postelji koju inače dijeli s njom mirno je spavao mladić samo u donjem vešu i čarapama. Bazdio je na alkohol.
<SilverSpace> lol koliko moras biti pijan i uci u drugi stan 
<SilverSpace> mladić je nakon tuluma u zgradi pijan greškom ušao u stan
<Mmike> :
<Mmike> desi se :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: nisi sluso Stangu kad je uso u krivi stan ? :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SxYUpcNFAU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Normalnofobija - Štanga - Netko Mi Šilji Ženu! :: Duration: 03:36 :: Views: 36,324 uploaded by strahodnormalnog :: 136 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> Mmike: mislim da ce mi za ovaj DEC biti lakse za rijesit se, cini se da sam ga upravo skurio :P
<Mmike> obrut: ):)
<Mmike> obrut: pa sta bi?
<obrut> pa nesto je puklo i zasmrdilo :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ne gurat prste v struju :)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> zovu me iz banke
<ivoks> da jesam li ja kupovao preko amazona
<ivoks> jer se cude sto sam narucio 20 unifi AP-a
<obrut> to je jos dobro kad te zovu.... ja narucim bicikl prek neta i nista, od bicikla ni a ni b, od prodavaca nista, od banke nista... ja poludim od cekanja, zovem prodavaca... nismo vam jos poslali jer ne mozemo skinut pare, banka ne da... nazovem banku, prvo me uvjeravaju da sam luda, a onda.. "a da, zbilja, to vam je preko limita, da dopustim transakciju ?", reko "da, pustite transakciju, mogli ste i javit" ... da se ja nisam iso r
<ivoks> mene zvali dva puta i poslali mail
<jelly> ivoks: dobra banka!
<vileni> jelly: ovi u iskonu su zlocesti, jos mi nisu optiku uveli
<jelly> vileni: ja i dalje ne znam koju ti to uslugu dobijes :-)
<jelly> ak mozes pitaj koji tocno paket je to :-)
<jelly> em ti firmu u kojoj desnica ne radi sto radi ljevica
<vileni> jelly: a izgleda da cu ja morati zvati, trebali su doci u cetvrtak pa niti su dosli niti su javili da ne dolaze niti su rekli kad ce opet doci
<vileni> a kao ugovor postaje vazeci ako se ne zalimo kroz 14 dana
<vileni> a usluge nema
<jelly> i kaj, ti cekas ko blesav, mozda si uzeo godisnji, a oni ne dodju?
<vileni> da
<vileni> mislim, zena ceka jer je na porodiljnom, ali nije da nema pametnijih stvari za raditi
<jelly> daj mi na PM adresu i ime na koje je usluga
<hbogner> ivoks, kaj pokrivas muirter sa wifi signalom?
<jelly> samo plazu
<jelly> a mora dovuc wifi do plaze ;-)
<ivoks> hbogner: ne, dvorac jedan
<hbogner> kad si kupio dvorac?
<hbogner> ječl planiras u branšu evil overlord?
<hbogner> *jel
<obrut> uff, mislio sam bacit jednu kutiju, kao sta ce mi, pogledam unutra, a tamo jedna amiga 500 i c64 ... dobro da sam iso provjerit
<vileni> uf :)
<Mmike> obrut: uf!
<Mmike> obrut: to bih sacuvao :)
<Mmike> obrut: koji C64, prvi, debeli onaj?
<obrut> taj konkretni je debeljko, da
<obrut> naravno da cu sacuvat :)
<obrut> imam ih nekoliko, sto komodoraca, sto amiga... ponesto i orlova
<vileni> ja sam nekad prije htio amigu
<vileni> ali i c64 mi bio skup
<vileni> sad toga ima za kupiti ali sumnjam da bi nasao vremena baviti se time
<Mmike> ja imam samo jednu amigu 600, c64 i c128
<vileni> samo
<jelly> ja nemam wii :-)
<vileni> ja imam
<vileni> i rockband za njega
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Kate Bush - Cloudbusting
<jelly> live zvuci tak dobro da gledam kupiti, ak ima di lossless da bas ne kupujem CD
<SilverSpace> obrut: imas ZX Spectrum :)
<SilverSpace> F-35 stealth od danas i u izraelu 
<jelly> == MANDARINE LOCK TABLICE VRLO SKORO, TKO NIJE UPISAO ŽELJE ... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19yPl49F2gFDdRrGDmdlEWxVlH_c79PwwbxDUtqI8lU4/edit#gid=0 == 
<Mmike> jelly: kad je predajoprimanja?
<jelly> sjutra stizju
<vileni> ja moram po auto sutra (ako bude gotov) 
<Mmike> vileni: si uzeo mandarki jos?
<jelly> Mmike: pise ti na excelici jel uzeo
<Mmike> a sad moram i druge spijunkat
<jelly> Anonymous Duck :-D
<Mmike> uzejooo!
<Mmike> vileni: super, onda ti mogu (probat) donjet sharkona
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> e, i otkazao sam amis!
<Mmike> samo 250 kuna penala :)
<Mmike> sutra dolaze po opremu
<jelly> sića
<Mmike> weeee (2)
<Mmike> jelly: nisu u pravu - nemam ugovornu obvezu, iako oni briju da imam
<jelly> jesi imao izlazni intervju :-)
<Mmike> al' je pre mala para i neda mi se jebavat
<Mmike> skoro, jebemti sve
<Mmike> kao, zakaj odlazite?
<obrut> ja sam opet dobio spam od terrakoma, nude mi optiku... jebote od svih providera u HR/ZG, najjadniji provider mi nudi optiku
<Mmike> nemate optiku
<Mmike> al' imamo od vipneta, kao
<Mmike> reko, nemate, imate FTTB, to nije optika, imam to na 2 lokacije i jadno radi
<Mmike> pa u cemu je problem?
<Mmike> zasto je, reko, bitno - necu, uzeo ht i super radi i vi mi ne trebate
<Mmike> u zahtjevu za raskid cu napisati da im je sluzba za korisnike losa
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> idem u london na sajam
<ivoks> imati cu stand tamo
<ivoks> i sad mi svakakve 'agencije' salju fotke cura za hostese
<ivoks> neke su i polugole
<ivoks> wtf
<vileni> ivoks: koja tematika sajma?
<sillyme> pa mozda on to krivo glada i one su zapravo poluobucene a ne polugole
<sillyme> ali je to seksizam ako salju sam cure a ne i momke
<sillyme> #diskriminacija
<ivoks> vileni: avanturisticki turizam
<ivoks> stigao prvi racun od metroneta
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko brzo sad imas?
<ivoks> 20/20
<ivoks> ali business sla
<ivoks> dakle, imam svog predstavnika i tak to
<obrut> ko da to nesto znaci :)
<ivoks> pa ono
<ivoks> za sad sam dobio sve sto sam htio unutar 5min
<obrut> radio sam u telekomu i znam predstavnike :) objasnjavao sam im zasto korisniku nesto ne radi pa nek se on izmotava :)
<ivoks> na zalost, druge opcije nemam
<ivoks> nitko nema optiku ovdje i ne zeli ju dovesti
<ivoks> metronet je jedini ponudio mikrovalni pristup
<obrut> ali da, ok je imati tako nesto jer se s njima da fino dogovoriti za sve i svasta, mozes dobit sve povoljnije, tu i tamo ce ti kapnut neki pokloncic i tako to... barem je u HT-u tak bilo
<obrut> na kojoj to frekvenciji radi ?
<ivoks> na onoj dobroj
<ivoks> gdje kisa ne smeta
<ivoks> do sad je link bio super, i po magli i po kisi
<ivoks> tu je magla svako jutro sad
<obrut> ne znam sta je s onim wimaxom, zasto to nije zazivjelo kod nas (mislim da je bio neki deployment u Vz ili Ck, nisam siguran) i to je to...
<ivoks> ne bi mi cudilo da je to propalo zbog birokracije
<Mmike> ivoks, 20 u uploadu je kul skroz
<Mmike> obrut, kaj nije wimax - LTE?
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> EEE 802.16m or WirelessMAN-Advanced is a candidate for the 4G, in competition with the LTE Advanced standard.
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> cini se da ne, Wimax je trebao bit 4G, al' je LTE na kraju ispao 4G :)
<obrut> wimax postoji vec godinama, jos sam ja bio na faksu dok se o tome pricalo :P
<jelly> wimax smo mi imali 2004-ish prije nego nas je kupilo
<obrut> tih godina se negdje pocelo eksperimentirati s time, koju godinu kasnije se kao dijelilo jos koncesija, ali ono, nitko nista
<jelly> koncesija je bilo grozno skupa
<Mmike> obrut, pa, LTE je dosao i sad vise wimax nema smisla
<Mmike> obrut, https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/keystone/+bug/1649106
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> krivo
<ivoks> a kad dodje 5g
<obrut> pa uskoro nece imat smisla :)
<Mmike> ja cu se prebacit na tmobile
<jelly> sto ti bi
<obrut> ali prije 10 godina je itekako imao smisla
<Mmike> nude mi LTE dataplan sa 4GB prometa za 10 kuna manje nego kaj sad placam vipnetu
<Mmike> a vipnet sam pitao jel' se da kaj napravit pa su mi rekkli da i ne bas
<ivoks> kaj ne odes onda na bonbon ili tele2
<ivoks> oni su jos jeftiniji
<obrut> trenutno je ovo preko mobilne jos uvijek preskupo za "svakodnevni" rad, za procitat mail i koju vijest je ok, al ajd pogledaj neki filmic ili slusaj glazbu i odeeee
<Mmike> ivoks, tele2 ne radi bas u ne-velikim-gradovima, a bonbon, nemam pojma... 
<Mmike> nije mi palo na pamet gledati kaj tamo ima
<jelly> kaj je bonbon, ht ili vip?
<jelly> Mmike: nije li bonbon ono na bonove di mozes za 10kn dobiti 24 sata flat
<Mmike> jelly, nop, to je k'o tomato od vipneta
<sillyme> flat kao 1gb flat?
<jelly> flat, kao skidaj koliko ide
<Mmike> sillyme, ne, kao unlimited flat
<Mmike> to imam, al' to se nekak drugacije zove
<sillyme> edge unlimited
<jelly> hehe, ne edge nego normalna brzina
<sillyme> hm? hmm...
<jelly> ak si kajjaznam tjednom u gradu na wifije negdi, a vikendom na selu, to je jos najjeftinija opcija
<Mmike> vidi se da je ivoks popravio internet :)
<jelly> samo se moras sjetit svaki dan u 23:55 uklikat opet
<Mmike> jelly, u biti 24h od kad si poslao SMS :)
<Mmike> to ja na moru koristim
<jelly> aha
<Mmike> s tim da prek ljeta ima fora da za 80 kuna dobijes 7 dana
<Mmike> pa se onda jednom tjedno jebajes s time
<jelly> pa to je skuplje :-)
<Mmike> pa je, al' je manje zajebancije
<jelly> koja je to bagra
<Mmike> plus, ak fulas, ne disejbla ti internet nego odes u 'svemirskibrod' tarificu
<jelly> ^^
<Mmike> koja ti posise sve pare :)
<jelly> tak je meni Tele2 10GB
<Mmike> pa onda bolje da imas sansu sjebat jednom tjedno, umjesto jednom dnevno :)
<jelly> i onda pola dana nakon sto predjem limit dobim SMS "uskoro cete preci limit"
<Mmike> ovde posalju sms 'za 15 minuta ce vam se deaktivirati internet dan', al' dzaba to kad mi ne dodje na mobitel nego na divajs di je simkarta
<jelly> ha, pa onda moš složit skriptu
<sillyme> modem-manager-gui mi prima sms-e
<sillyme> a moze i gammut (mislim da se to zove)
<jelly> moj stari tele2 stick generira dva ttyUSB, na jednom ide data, na drugi mozes lupat AT komande
<jelly> tipa "jel ima koji SMS" ili "koja je kvaliteta signala"
<jelly> ili "posalji SMS"
<sillyme> o?
<sillyme> a...
<sillyme> imali di popis mogucih at komanda?
<jelly> specifikacije od modela?
<Mmike> jelly, probao, nije bas sam tak, hrpa javascripta koji reagira na evente neke i tak...
<sillyme> gammu - mobile phone management utility
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> treba mi boji uredjaj :)
<sillyme> gammu-smsd - SMS message daemon
<jelly> sillyme: to sam koristio dok sam imao Nokiju 3210 :-)
<sillyme> aha, ja sad sa tim starim tele2 usb umts stickom koristim modem-manager-gui
<jelly> koji sad vjerojatno i radi
<jelly> n-m je bio tlaka sa 3g modemima prije
<sillyme> Tele210 December 2016, 14:49:35
<sillyme> ﻿Podatkovni paket/bonus podatkovni paket je potrosen. Vas Tele2
<sillyme> haha
<sillyme> i pozderalo one 20kn sta su jos bile...
<jelly> 11 December 2016, cepali smo vam 2135,62kn.  Sucker!
<sillyme> eh pa ja sam na bonove
<jelly> mudra odluka
<sillyme> ako mi upalu takvu, ja bacim sim u more
<obrut> ufff, otkad nisam kuco AT komande...
<jelly> meni su na tele2carnet pretplati vec dva puta zeznuli, jos se nisam naucio pameti
<ivoks> od '95.
<obrut> al cini mi se da cu uskoro jer sam nabavio neki transceiver za upravljanje kojeg se koristi neki set AT komandi :P
<jelly> eto sad znate da to jos postoji
<sillyme> u njemackoj kad potrosis podatkovni paketic, samo te smanje na edge, a kune ne diraju
<Mmike> sillyme, ovisi di
<Mmike> meni to vipnet napravi
<jelly> tako je i ovdje kod _nekih_ providera sa _nekim_ paketima
<sillyme> kako
<Mmike> kad potrosim gigu prometa, spuste brzinu
<sillyme> a jeli, mislio sam da je to standartno tamo
<Mmike> al' novi vipnetovi paketi to vise nemaju, nego kad potrosis prebace te na skuplju tarificu :)
<Mmike> pede-rana
<jelly> za business pakete i pretplate su obicno bili korektni na taj nacin
<jelly> sad veli kolega, osobna t-mobile pretplata ne prebaci na skuplju, nego 24 sata spusti na 64kbps, javi ti SMS, i nakon 24 sata ugasi data.  Skroz.
<jelly> kaj ce ti data!
<sillyme> pa mozda... za koje desetljece... bit ce bolje sve!
<jelly> mozda, kad europska komisija svim telekomima utjera strah u kosti
<sillyme> pa izgledalo je da i jesu vec, samo sta se nezna kakve su bile dogovore iza zatvorenih vrata
<Mmike> jelly, yup, to mi nudi Tmobile na ovoj 4G tarifici
<Mmike> al' cini se da je bonbon jos bolji
<jelly> nije li tuzno kad je usluga za bonove bolja nego za naivce koji su potpisali ugovor
<sillyme> je, vec 10 god.
<jelly> "aha... potpisao si... iducih 24 mjeseci ti ne damo NIST"
<sillyme> pa daju mobitele
<jelly> novim korisnicima cemo za 3 mjeseca dati akciju i popuste/uredjaje/sve, ali tebi KITU
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> jos se ovi u tmobilu cude da zakaj necu ugovor na 2 godine
<Mmike> reko zato kaj kad izadju nove opcije tarifne onda ja mogu plakat jer ih ne mogu imat
<sillyme> prije svega hocu da budem siguran od kkn-racuna
<Mmike> pjebemti
<Mmike> bonbon - 300 SMSova, 300 minua, 5GB prometa = 100 kuna!
<ivoks> ja sam svojevremeno tako presao na tele2
<Mmike> ak uzmem i 1000/1000 minuta  (u/van mrezi/e), onda placam - 110 kuna!
<ivoks> sve je bilo jeftinije
<ivoks> nakon pol godine sam se vratio na vip
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam bio godinu i pol na tele2, odjebao sam ih jer su neprofesionalni
<ivoks> upravo to
<Mmike> odem u austriju i ovi mi zablokiraju sve
<ivoks> nis se s njima nije moglo
<ivoks> nis
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tele2 nije opcija
<Mmike> al' znam da Kladaric koristi bonbon i da mu radi ok
<ivoks> meni su zablokirali usb stick
<Mmike> a lik je stalno u njujorku
<ivoks> jer su se uplasili da ja to necu moci platiti
<Mmike> haha, da te fore
<Mmike> '300 kuna vam je limit'
<Mmike> ali ja napravim vise od toga
<Mmike> 'uplatite si onda unaprijed na racun'
<jelly> wtf
<ivoks> meni su digli tlak
<ivoks> pitao sam ih kad mi istice ugovor i dan nakon otisao po vip usb stick
<ivoks> radi 200kn mi blokirali internet
<ivoks> pa reko koji je vama k..., zbog 200kn ste mi onemogucili rad i nanijeli stetu od par tisuca kuna
<ivoks> ali nemam business sla, pa ih boli kita
<ivoks> tak, tih 200-300kn vise sto placam za stalni link od Mile u susjedstvu, kad tad ce se isplatiti :)
<ivoks> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5872056186
<jelly> digni wireless i daj susjedima pristup ;-)
<jelly> tocno 20/20 ko da je shapeano :-)
<jelly> bilo bi zgodno vidit negdje koliko link moze stvarno dati
<ivoks> nude i 100/100
<ivoks> al 2000kn mi se ne placa
<jelly> jel dobis bar /28 adresa?
<ivoks> dobijes jedan ip sa 20/20, ali su rekli da mogu traziti jos ako ce trebati
<ivoks> dobio sam i 6 tel. brojeva (voip)
<jelly> jedna za ofis, jedna za susjede, jedna za tor exit node...
<ivoks> moram otkazak iskonu
<ivoks> otkazat
<ivoks> mislim da im jos placam za telefon i internet :)
<jelly> nisi telefon prenio?
<jelly> ako si popunio onaj papir za prijenos broja i raskid ugovora sa proslim operaterom ne bi trebao nista kod iskona osim platiti zadnji racun i vratit opremu
<jelly> fak, zaboravih mijenjati trake.  Jr. kolega otisao na medeni tjedan
<ivoks> jelly: ma nisam
<ivoks> jer je taj broj glasio na drugu firmu
<ivoks> i onda mi se nije dalo sa svime time zajeb...
<Mmike> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5872125363.png :)
<ivoks> najradje ne bi ni imao telefon
 * Mmike nema telefon :)
<jelly> ni faks? ;-)
<ivoks> faks mi je kod vipa
<ivoks> digitalni
<Mmike> za kaj ti faks treba?
<jelly> zato sto drzava ne priznaje legalne dokumente poslane mailom?
<ivoks> to mi treba samo da svaka tri mjeseca jednoj drzavnoj instituciji posaljem pecatirani papir na kojem pise 'da, duzni ste toliko koliko ste rekli'
<jelly> ^^
<Mmike> katastrofa
<ivoks> mozda bi trebao to otkantati i slati postom
<Mmike> ja samo poreznoj moram slat ponekad neka sranja
<Mmike> al' to postom radim
<Mmike> porezna privatna
<jelly> ivoks: a pecat stvarno stavis ili im generiras PDF i copy/pasteas sliku pecata? :-)
<jelly> pa to na faks
<ivoks> printam njihov papir
<ivoks> pecatiram, potpisem
<ivoks> skeniram
<ivoks> i onda faksiram
<jelly> /o\
<ivoks> uzas, da
<ivoks> jer mi je faks digitalni
<jelly> sad sam se zagrcnuo od smijeha
<ivoks> tj, web servis
<obrut> a digitalni potpisi i to, ne fercera ? :)
<ivoks> znam taj osjecaj
<ivoks> davne 2005. udjem u ministarstvo financija
<ivoks> oni su htjeli modernizirati svoj faks i napraviti ga e-faksom
<ivoks> dakle, hylafax i to
<ivoks> i velim dajte recite kak vi to sad radite, pa cemo napraviti neki proces
<ivoks> veli zena
<ivoks> dobijem mail
<ivoks> isprintam ga
<ivoks> i onda faksiram kolegici
<ivoks> ona ga skenira i arhivira
<ivoks> a di je kolegica?
<ivoks> u sobi 121
<ivoks> dakle, preko puta hodnika?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> Brazil
<ivoks> zasto joj ne proslijedi email?
<ivoks> zato sto mail nije sluzbeni komunikacijski kanal i za sve mora postojati papirnati trag
<ivoks> i tak i ja sad
<ivoks> skeniram i printam papire
<ivoks> na kojima mi duznici zele da potvrdim dug
<ivoks> strasno.
<ivoks> Mmike: 2ms latencija
<obrut> ivoks: jedan korisnik, necu ga imenovati, je imao proceduru da unutar firme sve ide faksom, modernizirali su se i uzeli uslugu mail2fax i fax2mail... procedura je takva da ekipa u prizemlju ukucka word dokument, posalje ga mailom u HT na faks server, taj faks server izadje van na centralu, preko centrale se vrati na isti taj faks server, dodje u tiff formatu, konvertira se u PDF i posalje mailom osobi na prvom katu unutar te ist
<ivoks> Mmike: to je dosta dobro... optika?
<obrut> i oni naravno placaju taj promet preko centrala
<ivoks> kudos HT sales repovima
<jelly> obrut: bar ne ide na papir
<ivoks> obrut: to i bolnice rade
<ivoks> fax2mail
<obrut> jelly:  sad, da li baba kad primi pdf to isprinta, nemam pojma :)
<ivoks> iznosi novca koji ovako cure u drzavi su enormni
<obrut> a dogodi se da i skeniraju dokument i tako posalju mailom pa im dodje na mail...
<obrut> a koliko znam FINA izdaje neke certifikate i pizdarije za digitalni potpis...
<ivoks> idem doma...
<obrut> ja sam prije nekih 12 godina napravio library za napredni digitalni potpis za potrebe nekakve administracije, valjda drzavne...
<ivoks> e, al jos jedna fora
<obrut> i eto, di je to stiglo, bogtepitaj
<ivoks> metronet mi poslao racun
<ivoks> iz austrije
<ivoks> to radi i vip
<ivoks> ili tak neko
<ivoks> na racunima je stambilj austrijske grupacije
<obrut> nista cudno, kako stvari idu, za HT ce uskoro sve dolazit iz svabije :P
<ivoks> tj., na kuvertama
<obrut> uskoro -> trude se da to bude kroz par godina
<vileni> obrut: evo obrisi prasinu sa c64 :) http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/11/29/13778420/slack-commodore-64-software-how-to-jeff-harris
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, tcomasta, imam ONT na stolu i opticki kabln do stola
<Mmike> vileni, https://github.com/retropie/retropie-setup/wiki/Commodore-64
<jelly> vileni: serial port? pih, ak nema tcp stack gore ne zanima me...
<obrut> vileni: ne koristim slack :P
<obrut> Mmike: retropie se vec rokao dok sam jos u HT-u bio, stajao rpi s tim u sali za sastanke prikacen na veliku telku :)
<Mmike> obrut, to cu ja sad :)
<Mmike> i kodi i to pa nek se dete veseli :D
<obrut> ja sam prikacio i gamepad i joystick (analogni, iako imam hrpu digitalnih, no nisam se jos stigo pozabavit spajanjem zicica) na to, al mi je nekak tastatura najbolje pasala ...
<vileni> Mmike: imam retropie
<vileni> ali neznam na kojoj sd kartici
<vileni> i rpi1 je malo slabasan za to
<obrut> :)
<Mmike> aha, ti imas 1icu
<Mmike> ja cu to sve na istu kartusku
<Mmike> vish
<obrut> ja sam bas u petak oznacio sve kartice :)
<Mmike> nemam fakin sd kartu :D
<Mmike> o srca ti paganskog
<vileni> ja vise ni neznam di mi je koja
<vileni> ali probao sam bio i psx igre
<vileni> islo je i to nekako
<vileni> crash bandicoot
<obrut> ja sam inace imao drugu ideju, imati sve kartice iste -> minimalni set da se zboota preko mreze, a onda s mreze zbootati ono sto zelim za taj konkretni rpi
<vileni> to je ok
<vileni> kao etherboot?
<obrut> nisam gledo etherboot... al mozda hocu :)
<obrut> navodno bi se rpi3 mogo natjerat da se zboota s mreze i bez kartice
<obrut> da mu se kao moze upucat neki fw za to
<obrut> a onda lijepo po MAC adresi znas koji je rpi koji i slozis da se zboota ono sto treba za njega... sve fino managiras na kucnom servercicu, nikakvo kemijanje s karticama i cime vec
<obrut> no treba napraviti PoC pa vidjeti kako ce se to ponasat
<vileni> da, najvise vremena ode na stavljanje imagea na karticu
<vileni> i onda poslozis pa zelis nesto drugo isprobati
<jelly> a ima pravu, alociranu mac adresu svaki r.pi?
<obrut> jelly: ima, sta ne bi imo.. ja vec imam namapirano u dhcpd.conf koju IP adresu hocu za koji RPi :)
<jelly> nice
<jelly> jer hrpa ovih kineza nema mac sami po sebi nego mu moras u uboot izmislit ili uzme random 
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> pa si ti misli zakaj 'fail'
<Mmike> obrut, vileni: a, zakaj ne raspbian na kartici, pa gore i kodi i retropie i sve?
<obrut> Mmike: pa mozes i tak, al ja zelim da se zna sta je na kojem rpiju
<obrut> odnosno, zelim separirati te neke stvari
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> meni se ovo cini prirodnije, da moze dete jednostavnije kaj hoce
<Mmike> al' mozda nekaj propustam :D
<Mmike> jedini bed s sd karticama je da su spore i ne bas reliable
<obrut> pa za dete je to ok mozda, meni ne :)
<obrut> ja ionako kodi vrtim na atomu, ne na rpiju (vrtim na rpiju samo za isprobavanje i demonstracije)
<obrut> al cu jedan rpi slozit samo za audio i nece biti baziran na kodiju
<obrut> ako nekim cudom i bude kodi, on ce biti samo kao sucelje za neki drugi audio engine, tipa mpd ili nesto
<vileni> Mmike: pa ako slozis to, zapisi kako si uspio :
<Mmike> vileni, pa sta nije to apt-get install manje vise?
<vileni> mislim, ja bi retropie na kodiju onda
<vileni> na nucu
<vileni> i da mi se pokrece kao external app
<Mmike> "RetroPie sits on top of a full OS, you can install it on an existing Raspbian"
<Mmike> vileni, https://github.com/retropie/retropie-setup/wiki/manual-installation
<obrut> tko se sjeca decathlona i trganja mnogobrojnih joysticka na komodorcima ? :) no more... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiYoxtL6Fmw&feature=youtu.be&t=418 :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Top 5 Single-Board Computers @ 06:58 :: Duration: 17:30 :: Views: 225,196 uploaded by Tech HD :: 1,368 likes :: 181 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> obrut, totalni mrak
<Mmike> to-tal-ni! :D
<obrut> treba nabavit te senzorcice i fino na retropie :)
<obrut> i susjedima ispod popit krv :)
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> to je plan
<Mmike> kakav ninteendo wee
<vileni> Mmike: wii, ne wee
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-13
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro, macani ! ;)
<BotaniCar> https://www.dhs.gov/sites/default/files/publications/Strategic_Principles_for_Securing_the_Internet_of_Things-2016-1115-FINAL....pdf
<BotaniCar> http://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/SpecialPublications/NIST.SP.800-160.pdf
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> oho ... California Guitar Trio — The Good the Bad and the Ugly
<BotaniCar> sjajni :) 
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> prelazimo na - bombon :)
<Mmike> nesto manje minuta/smsova (5k vs 1k), ali zato giga prometa ekstra za 20ak kuna manje :)
<Mmike> pricao sad s par ljudi sto bombonaju i vele da je superkul
<jelly> bonbon?
<vileni> dobis i 1000min/1000sms ako placas vise od neke svote mjesecno za 1kn
<dodobas> Mmike: hebote 20kn ... ti ko moj Å¡ogor ... 2 dana hoda po gradu da 'sredi' auto osiguranje 50kn jeftinije ... 
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> za 240kn se fino najedes 
<jelly> za 50kn vec manje
<Mmike> vileni, pa to i velim
<Mmike> dodobas, bitan je gigabajt ekstra, to kaj je 20 kn jeftinije je samo plus
<vileni> a i fora je sto nepotrosene prebace u sljedeci mjesec, ja konstantno imam oko 9gb
<dodobas> Mmike: sta god ... mobitele i tako placa firma ... :P
<vileni> iako,  to je na bonove samo 
<Mmike> dodobas, firma, to sam ja! :)
<vileni> a nije, ide i na pretplatu
<Mmike> vileni, 9GB?! Pa kaj radis ti? :D
<vileni> pa nista, zato i imam toliko
<vileni> ako radim onda nemam toliko :)
<Mmike> pa kaj nemas internet na poslu? :D
<vileni> nije posao samo na poslu
<BotaniCar> el se kome programira nekaj kaj bi se na windowsima vrtilo ? 
<BotaniCar> Platim ! 
<jelly> == MANDARINE: STIGLE; naranci ima samo po 2kg umjesto 5kg, i cijena je ona 20kn po paketu ==
<jelly> onda*
<jelly> smokve su super, drugo nisam narucio ovaj pu
<BotaniCar> Kad se nalazite, moram ti dofurat' sok od onih proslih limuna da probas ?
<jelly> pojma, danas 1800?  Sutra imam neki rucak od firme, bojim se da cemo se zapit
<vileni> ja ne stignem danas
<jelly> Mmike, vileni: četvrtak onda?  Ili kad tko stigne
<Mmike> cetvrtak is fine
<vileni> cetvrtak ima vise sanse
<BotaniCar> cetvrtak velite ? Moram nekaj kupiti ili smijem doci na pijacu ? :) 
<SilverSpace> hm u mrezi mi stalno Hon Hai Precision i nikako skuziti koji je to uredaj
<BotaniCar> OOcete pricati o lunaxima ? :)
<SilverSpace> i tek sad skuzim da je to sony tv
<Mmike> BotaniCar: s tebom samo windozwsi
<vileni> Server Error: Found 3 errors. Giving up
<vileni> i to je to, niti koja linija, niti u vezi cega
<vileni> samo giving up
<vileni> i fajl od 400 linija
<BotaniCar> Elem, da pitam jos jednom, nikom se ne programira jednu pizdarijicu koja bi se vrtila na windowsima ? Placam u kunama, ne u bananama :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: u windowsima ? :P
<BotaniCar> obrut: da, kaj sad, money talks, OS walks :)
<obrut> btw. kakva pizdarija ? koliko je integrirana sa sistemom ili proprietary softverom ? ak se da napravit u pythonu/javi, tak je svejedno na cem se vrti :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a da ... to sto ti obrut kaze ... sta trebas ? :)
<Mmike> driver za svjetlosnu olovku
<BotaniCar> pitam tko je zainteresiran, onda cu se raspisati u msg
<BotaniCar> No, ako zelite, mogu i ovako: imam sustav za evidenciju prisutnosti zaposlenika, sustav se sastoji od hardvera po lokacijama i centralnog softvera za menadzment i reporting. Treba mi isprogramirati klikalicu koja bi se ( API  je dokumentiran ) se zakacila na softver i izvukla custom izvjestaje . Izvjestaje bi Korisnik koristio za ispise koje bi prilagao uz platne liste. 
<Vlado9A> kod mene u firmi za obracun place nije toliko bitno vrijeme, vec ono kaj sam napravio a moj poslodavac prodao
<Vlado9A> odi npr u Kras i pitaj ih koliko su platili hardware i software za evidenciju radnog vremena
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak se spajas na softver? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: web servis
<BotaniCar> Vlado9A: ovo kaj mi treba bi zamijenilo softver koji uspjesno prodajemo vec 15 godina. Ima ta roba kupca. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u kom formatu bi ti 'custom izvjestaji' trebali bit? Jel' dovoljno da dobijes nesto sto 'lako' importas u Excell?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: softver ti , nakon sto mu definiras report, natrag bljune csv
<Mmike> softver ne ja :)
<BotaniCar> korisniku bi jabolje odgovaralo da dobije pdf na kraju, ali ako to poskupljuje izradu, mozemo se drugacije dogovoriti
<Mmike> BotaniCar: rokovi?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam, vec "kasnimo" - isporucili smo korisniku sve, a on se naknadno sjetio da bi da mu reporte napravi netko drugi, a ne sam ( inace softver ima i web klikalicu di radis izvjestaje, njima se to ne da, pa bi im mi to napravili na nacin koji bi nam svima donio neki novac) 
<BotaniCar> Tak da bi mu bilo kasno da je sutra gotovo, ali tlaci nas, a ne tebe. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ack
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pitam, pa javim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: hvala. Na zahtjev dostavljam dokumentaciju koja opisuje sustav i API
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heolV-NAZCU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: BBC Radio 1 Essential Mix 14 01 1996 Dave Seaman :: Duration: 01:31:31 :: Views: 512 uploaded by Pedro Teixeira :: 6 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> jelly: jel imate vi sto bladeova tam u Iskonu ?
<SilverSpace> yah
<jelly> obrut: imamo Å¡to.
<SilverSpace> jao koji kreten napravio si neku elektroniku neki dan i sad je ne mogu naci di sam je stavio 
<jelly> nemamo 100 :-)
<SilverSpace> bemti mulca 
<jelly> obrut: relativno starih, štoviše, 2009-2011ish
<Vlado9A> sjecam se starih dobrih vremena kada sam i ja gubio elektronicke sklopove :D
<obrut> jelly: kojih, cijih ? :)
<jelly> obrut: ibm HS22, HS23
<jelly> tj. lenovo sad
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: nije mi bas smijesno :) 
<jelly> obrut: zaqe
<SilverSpace> moram sad ispocetka lemit
<jelly> obrut: ta Å¡asija je EOL, tak da... dok idu, idu
<obrut> jelly: nist, tak, htio sam u biti pitat nesto generalno oko bladeova, ali mislim da sam si u medjuvremenu rascistio pomutnju koju mi je netko unio :)
<SilverSpace> a siguran sam da je negdje na vidljivom mjestu 
<obrut> inace nisam bas imao iskustva s bladeovima, uvijek stari dobri rackmountable serveri :)
<jelly> slično, samo imaš jedan manađement IP za 14-16 mašina ;-)
<jelly> tj. dva mgt IP-a, failover
<obrut> naime, mucilo me oko mreze jer mi je na pitanje "koliko fizickih portova mogu dobiti po bladeu" dosao odgovor "koliko hoces" sto mi nije bas logicno
<obrut> fizickih portova - fizickih mreznih
<jelly> "ovisi o Å¡asiji i njenom midplaneu"
<obrut> ajmo rascistit :) dakle, uzmem blade server, sta on ima na sebi od "mreze" ?
<jelly> ak su veće šasije onda imaš PCIe midplane pa može doslovno biti "koliko hoćeš"
<obrut> aha, zelis reci da server uopce ne moram na sebi imat bilo kakav mrezni kontroler ?
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: pred skoro sada i 20 godina, ne da sam izgubio elektronički sklop, nego cijelog Yugića :D
<jelly> obrut: kad uzimaš blade server, onda s njim uzmeš i nadoštuke koji su kompatibilni sa onim eth, fc, itd switchevima koje si kupio za šasiju
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: a jebote to je fakat tesko izgubiti :D
<obrut> jelly: koliko sam skuzio po nekim clancima, na bladeu moze biti integriran mrezni port, a moze biti i na kartici koju ustekas u server i onda se to mapira na neki port na midplaneu... sto znaci da opet ovisno o tome koliko ima portova na tom bladeu ondosno kartici za taj konkretni blade da toliko portova na kraju i dobijes na midplaneu ?
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: naso par zavojnica sad je samo pitanje dali ce radit sklop
<vileni> ja sam imao ibm flex (blade)
<vileni> i nemam pojma sto bih ti rekao na pitanje :D
<Vlado9A> vjerojatno hoće, neovisno o induktivitetu
<vileni> ali da, serveri posebno nemaju svoj eth
<vileni> nego se steka sve negdje iza, i kontrolira se na sasiji
<vileni> nama su 10gbit optikom povezani dalje
<obrut> po tome bi znacilo da sasija ima na sebi mrezne kontrolere ? ali koliko toga ? kako da ja znam koliko mogu dobiti "fizickih" gigabitnih portova po pojednom bladeu ? :P na specifikaciji sasije nema niceg takvog
<obrut> sto vise citam o tome to mi je sve manje jasno jer jedni pricaju jedno, drugi drugo...
<vileni> to ti je neki modul
<vileni> nasa sasija ima mjesta za 4 mislim
<vileni> i onda ovisno o modulu
<Mmike> glad
<vileni> obrut: jel ibm blade ili?
<obrut> ovo je konkretno cisco
<vileni> neznam koliko su oni drukciji
<jelly> obrut: da. recimo na ovoj H seriji, na bladeu ima mjesto za 2+1 nadoštuk, kod nas jedan daje 4 gbit (fiber!) interfacea prema 4 gbit switcha, jedan daje 2gbit + 2fc san prema combo fc san+ethetner switchu
<jelly> obrut: cisco ce to vjerojatno imati pametnije rijeseno ali nemam nista iskustva da znam kakav je njihov midplane
<jelly> ak su pametni mozda stvarno imaju M:N arbitrary mapiranje :-)
<jelly> (nazovi arbitrary, fizicki limiti za PCIe laneove su strah)
<jelly> (plus, da to postoji sam cuo samo od tipa koji radi na london stock exchange, dakle cijena 7 cifri ;-)
<Mmike> ivoks: prelazim na bombon
<Mmike> za 120 kuna dobijem 1000 SMSova, 1000+1000 minuta i 5GB LTE prometa
<jelly> \o/
<Mmike> trenutno vipnetu placam 150 kuna za besoknacno smsova, beskonacno minuta i 1GB 3G prometa
<jelly> Mmike: posto je tamo uspostava poziva?
<Mmike> a mjesecno napravim oko 350 SMSova i oko 500 minuta, te oko 2GB prometa
<Mmike> jelly: nema je
<jelly> ha, pa to je jako dobro onda
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i jebeno je sto nema ugovorne obveze
<Mmike> pa ak za 2 mjeseca skuzim da shupak, prebac na drugo
<jelly> mozda bi se isplatilo da roditelje prebacim sa simpe na to
<Mmike> al nema kaj bit, osim losa pokrivenost signalom
<BotaniCar> Zato i drze kvalitetu na nekakvom nivou, nemaju pasivnih nacina (ugovor) da te zadrze ako nisi sretan 
<jelly> bonbon = ht jeli?
<Mmike> jelly: yup
<BotaniCar> ma, to s pokrivenoscu je angdotalno
<jelly> za koji kufer onda imaju dva branda na bonove?
<Mmike> bonbon je HTu sto je tomato vipnetu
<BotaniCar> jelly: tako da regulator nemre jako vikat' 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nije, to je provjereno u praksi. Recimo, di mi je kuca na Hvaru Vipnet ima samo edge. Zato sam i krenuo inicijalno s tmobile SIM karticom (na kraju je to super jer imaju 10kn dnevno za ALL YOU CAN DOWNLOAD)
<Mmike> a, recimo, kod frenda u vodicama vipnet radi superiska (3G all the way), dok tmobile jedva mogu pricat
<Mmike> tj, ne vodice nego tribunj
<jelly> ha
<jelly> https://www.iskon.hr/Posebna-bonbon-ponuda
<BotaniCar> Mmike: oprosti, mislio sam da pricamo o pokrivenosti signalom za telefonske pozive - tu stvarno nema pada kvalitete , za podatke ne znam
<jelly> #onokad nemas pojma sto firma u kojoj radis prodaje
<vileni> jelly: kad smo kod toga, jesu javili sto?
<jelly> naravno da nisu :-(
<vileni> "Želite li raskinuti svoj Pretplatnički ugovor s Iskonom, potrebno je poslati pismeni Zahtjev za raskid ugovora, uz obrazloženje. Obavezno priložite i presliku osobne iskaznice vlasnika pretplatničke linije."
<vileni> nisam vidio da su oni nama slali ista osim maila
<vileni> sad imam ugovor za vdsl, i moguce ugovor za optiku, koja nije isporucena niti obavijesteno kada ce biti isporucena, niti da li ce biti isporucena
<jelly> uh, kakav crni raskid ako su vas samo upsellali na naked ftth
<vileni> jelly: "prodali" su nam optiku uz ugovor na jos dvije godine
<vileni> ugovor automatski postaje vazeci 14 dana nakon sto su ga poslali
<vileni> ja ne zelim ugovor za nesto sto nisam dobio
<vileni> niti su nam rekli kad cu dobiti
<jelly> vileni: hm, kako vam nisu rekli kad cete dobiti?
<vileni> nisu
<vileni> prvi dogovor je bio u cetvrtak
<jelly> kaj je onda trebalo biti u cetvrtak?
<vileni> nisu se pojavili, nisu javili da se nece pojaviti
<vileni> nisu javili kad bi ponovno trebali doci
<vileni> nista
<vileni> na upit sluzbi za korisnike smo dobili isto, nista
<jelly> kad si imao razgovor na kojem je netko rekao doci 08.12.2016.?
<vileni> na mail sluzbi za korisnike smo dobili..... nista
<jelly> netko ce dobiti po prstima
<vileni> nemam sad history ovdje
<obrut> vileni: ja vec godinama placam uslugu koju nisam nikad kupio niti uzeo bilo kakav ugovor za to... beat that
<obrut> i to jos kao zaposlenik... jebo sam mater svima redom, ali dzabe
<jelly> zasto placas :-)
<vileni> jelly: mislim da je 30.11.
<vileni> tad je napravljen entry u nasem kalendaru da je optika u cetvrtak
<obrut> da ne ostanem bez doticne...
<jelly> obrut: lol
<obrut> nisam jedini ... preko nekoliko zaposlenika je dobilo istu pizdariju :P
<jelly> jel deezer :-)
<obrut> ne, to jos uvijek imam za dzabe :)
<jelly> ili nesto actually korisno
<obrut> ADSL... svi smo imali ADSL start paket i odjednom poceli stizati racuni za flat promet iako to nitko nikad nije kupio
<jelly> dafuq
<jelly> no ne cudi me
<obrut> naime, o cemu je rijec... mi koji smo bili u ISP dijelu smo dobili firmine flat accounte, dakle sluzbene ADSL accounte koje smo koristili doma
<obrut> brzinu si normalno placo, a promet je isao na firmu
<obrut> firmi accounti su firmini, vidi se u bazama da je vlasnik HT
<obrut> i odjednom svi dobili racun za flat i racune za zadnja 3 mjeseca za flat i da to moramo platit
<obrut> digli pobunu, ali dzabe...
<BotaniCar> Svi dobili racune, a nitko placu :) 
<jelly> poplasio ih hakom, umjesto da su rekli da su to testni akaunti i nikom nista
<obrut> jos smo dobro prosli, jedan kolega nije koristio flat account nego si je na billingu rjesavao promet :) pa mu je dosao racun od par 1000 kuna i moro je platit
<jelly> onda ga nije dobro rijesio!
<obrut> al zanimljivo je da ono, nitko od nas nije nikad potpisao nikakav ugovor za uslugu koju eto sad placamo
<jelly> delete from DATA_TRAFFIC where user = 'jelly';
<obrut> kod nas se tablica malo drugacije zove :)
<obrut> cuj mene, kod nas... :)
<jelly> ne smijem napisati pravi query ;-)
<obrut> brijem da nikad necu otici iz tog HT-a, uvijek ce me pratit...
<jelly> naravno da ima "CDR" u imenu, i da nije user nego neki id a username je u druge 2-3 tablice
<vileni> kaze lik na sluzbi za korisnike da ce poslati hitni mail da se netko javi da razrijesimo ovo
<vileni> da mislim da je u t-comu ista bolja situacija, odmah bi otisao tamo
<jelly> jel to sad kaze nakon sto sam poslao mejl sefici
<jelly> :-|
<vileni> jelly: samo ti salji!
<vileni> mozda joj dodju 2
<vileni> ali mislim, da su javili nesto nebi uopce bio problem
<vileni> krivo se procijeni, nesto izleti nenadano i sve super
<vileni> a ovo je vise kao "fail, giving up"
<vileni> kao da su mongo, ili puppet
<jelly> svaki put kad cujem tako nesto u glavi mnozim puta 10 ili 100 korisnika kojima se desilo isto
<vileni> i opet ista stvar, vide da je trebalo biti, ne vide zasto nije, i nitko ne zna zasto nije
<jelly> zato sto je nova usluga i poslovni proces je u ba na ni
<vileni> jelly: pa u svemu tome me samo smeta taj auto-vazeci ugovor
<vileni> neka izbrisu ugovor, ja cu cekati pa ako bude super, ako ne isto super
<jelly> (pri cemu nova = 9. mjesec AFAIUI)
<vileni> a ne ovako, evo ti novi ugovor pa mozda nesto dobijes
<vileni> a ja razmisljao otici na t-com bas zbog optike
<jelly> da, to se ne bi smjelo desit
<vileni> i sad idealna situacija u kojoj ne moram ici, samo se produzi ugovor
<jelly> ako si imao poziv 30.11. na kucni ili na kontakt u bazi, to ce se vidjeti, i vidjeti ce se tko te zvao
<jelly> jesu zvali na mob ili na kucni?
<vileni> bio je na mobitel od zene, na nju glasi linija
<vileni> fiksne linije nemamo nigdje
<jelly> dakle na mob, to je kontakt u bazi
<jelly> ok
<vileni> da
<jelly> good enough
<vileni> pise da je u procesu
<vileni> to mi je jedino rekao
<jelly> je, samo di je proces :-)
<vileni> sigurno na proviziju rade pa sad ima tisuce "u procesu" a kapacitete za 3 dnevno :)
<jelly> s obzirom da je to naked, moguce da zapinje kod ht-a, sto tebe kao korisnika ne briga
<jelly> dobro da vam nisu ugasili vdsl u medjuvremenu...
<obrut> je je, HT je kriv :)
<jelly> obrut: uvijek!
<vileni> jelly: pa da
<vileni> sad ni neznam koji je status sa pretplatama
<vileni> sad kad mi dodje novi update za dotu i oni ugase sve
<vileni> sto je najgore, ni 4g ne mogu trositi jer je los signal
<Mmike> vileni: makni se sa tele2 :
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> bonbon
<vileni> i to sam samo zato jer je vip jos gori
<Mmike> ja sam davno radio u firmiX 
<Mmike> u svetoj klari
<Mmike> i kuca je bila na takvoj poziciji da se mobitel stalno switchao izmedj 2 bazne
<Mmike> \baterija mi je trajala pol dana tamo
<Mmike> (a to su vremena kad je baterija trajala po 2-3 dana - Nokija E90 ili tak neka)
<jelly> i za bateriju i za zracenje najgore
<jelly> cek, sad ti baterija ne traje 2-3 dana? :-)
<vileni> pa jebemti puppet
<Mmike> vileni: :)
<vileni> i ruby
<Mmike> :) :)
<vileni> imam 3 gema
<vileni> tj ne gema
<vileni> nego ono s cim upravljas gemovima
<vileni> tj 3 za koja znam
<vileni> obicni od rubya i pakirani za puppetagent i puppetserver
<vileni> i jebe me nonstop da mu fali nesto
<vileni> rucno instaliram gemove i nista
<vileni> mislim da sam na krivom stroju pa instaliram na drugom, nista
<vileni> dok nisam skuzio da ima jos jedan
<vileni> i instaliram mu napokon taj, sad mu fali drugi
<Mmike> ubi taj puppet
<Mmike> i predji na ansible
<Mmike> manje sranja
<Mmike> kad vec ne zelis prigrliti juju
<jelly> propellor!
<obrut> ansible je sasma ok :)
<jelly> ak nije barem haskell ne zanima me
<jelly> a ne neki inferiorni jezici tipa python ili ruby
<vileni> ansible mi je super, ali dok napisem ovo u ansibleu mogu i nauciti programirati i promijeniti karijeru
<jelly> we want YOU for DevOps
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: David Gray - Babylon
<vileni> mislim da me i sef zeli za devops
<jelly> ne daj se (floki)
<Mmike> vileni: nit to nije lose :)
<jelly> previse kontakta s ljudima, taj devops
<obrut> mi smo devops model imali oduvijek :)
<obrut> otkako sam poceo raditi, radim po tom modelu :)
<vileni> Mmike: sve je to lose
<vileni> i da, imas puppetdb-ruby gem i ruby-puppetdb gem
<vileni> i sad mi je jos 6 dodatnih gemova instalirao
<jelly>     if (!check_name_sintax($param)){
<jelly> grep -R sintax . | wc -l
<jelly> 28
<hrvojem> Mmike: "login.launchpad.net uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate expired on 16 November 2016 at 9:00 AM."
<SilverSpace> jelly: kajtrcis  28 bio na WC :)
<jelly> hrvojem: upgradeaj svoj chromium/chrome
<hrvojem> jelly, nije Chrome nego nego druga dva browsera
<jelly> ha gle, i kod mene isto
<jelly> neš su strgali
<jelly> hrvojem: jel se to tebi rizolva na 162.213.33.97 ?
<jelly> meni samo veli da je HSTS strgan, niš o datumu
<jelly> > When Google Chrome tried to connect to login.launchpad.net this time, the website sent back unusual and incorrect credentials. This may happen when an attacker is trying to pretend to be login.launchpad.net, or a Wi-Fi sign-in screen has interrupted the connection.
<jelly> a, piše gore NET::ERR_CERT_DATE_INVALID sivo
<jelly> huh, https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=login.launchpad.net mi javlja grade "T"
<hrvojem> 97/98
<hrvojem> jelly, -^
<SilverSpace> mislim da bi bilo vrijeme da si kupim novi android box
<jelly> popravili (vele na #launchpad)
<SilverSpace> 4G je malo 
<jelly> nijemci uce izbjeglice da ne smiju hvatati cure na cesti, samo zato sto nije eksplicitno zabranjeno
<jelly> https://www.armstrongeconomics.com/international-news/germany/german-flirting-classes-for-refugees/
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> pa di je to dozvoljeno
<jelly> nije bitno di je dozvoljeno, nego kakve su efektivne kazne za muske a kakve za zenske, u njihovoj dotadasnjoj kulturi
<SilverSpace> eh pa to nije ni kod njih dozvoljeno
<SilverSpace> dapace i kod njih je to kaznjivo
<Mmike> hrvojem: waat? :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: meni radi (tm)
<jelly> sad radi, da
<jelly> [17:53] <cjwatson> edux,jelly: yes, being worked on
<jelly> [17:54] <cjwatson> quite why it only blew up today when it expired >27 days ago, it is not clear
<hrvojem> danke jelly ;)
<jelly> danke dojčland!
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: sa 10uH ne radi 
<SilverSpace> na onom chipu 
<SilverSpace> tj shemi
<SilverSpace> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--V3ZtbjAR--/c_scale,fl_progressive,q_80,w_800/ahtm8vl5ywneqeyq1n7y.gif
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: budem sutra pogledao (danas nemam više volje) originalnu dokumentaciju, pa ću smisliti i napraviti traženi induktivitet... pa bi se mogli vidjeti petak navečer ili subotu prije podne... ili kad već
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: ma ok 
<SilverSpace> u orginalu je 100uH 
<Vlado9A> idem u krpe, od ranog jutra sam na nogama... laka noć svima
<SilverSpace> ln
<SilverSpace> a ne 33uH
<SilverSpace> je ipak 
<Vlado9A> ako sam dobro shvatio, o induktivitetu ovisi kolika će biti maksimalna struja kroz LEDicu, pa prema tablici na dnu dokumentacije vidišp kaj trebaš staviti. Bright LED novije generacije izvrsno rade sa strujama oko 7mA, za razliku od onih starijih koje su morale biti limitirane na 20mA za isti intenzitet svjetla
<Vlado9A> okay, vidjeti ću sutra... idem, ln
<Vlado9A> tablica kaže da je induktivitet 33 μH pa čak do 330μH, za struje 110mA na niže, do 11mA
<Vlado9A> sve ovisi kakvu imaš LEDicu :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-14
<BotaniCar> jutro
<jelly> zijevtro
<BotaniCar> http://gizmo.do/oL205S9 # how humans lost the penis bone 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: fascinantno
<BotaniCar> Dakle, monogamija nas je lisila penis-kosti, a zbog matrijarhata smo ostali bez muda :) 
<jelly> di je taj matrijarhat
<BotaniCar> Statisticka gresko :) 
<BotaniCar> Dojdi do Sesveta, pokazem ti na svojoj adresi :) 
<BotaniCar> Kak ja nish ne znam o glazbi .. ovo je oldfild .. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e80qhyovOnA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Mike Oldfield - Moonlight Shadow ft. Maggie Reilly :: Duration: 03:43 :: Views: 21,211,485 uploaded by MikeOldfieldVEVO :: 85,015 likes :: 1,946 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> i 2 kile ljudi su dislajkale pjesmu, Dzizs :)
<jelly> never going to get to france
<obrut> BotaniCar: sta, znao si stvar, ali nisi znao da je njegova ?
<BotaniCar> Da :) 
<obrut> to bi se dalo prepoznat po gitari :)
<jelly> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-38269119 Serbia refugees face cruel winter
<BotaniCar> K'o sto sam neki dan tek saznao kak se zove https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnJ7hmhjPQA , a rijeci sam znao .. 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Motörhead - I Don`t Believe A Word :: Duration: 04:54 :: Views: 4,422,838 uploaded by SPV :: 16,094 likes :: 278 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> #onokad ispravno napisu Motörhead ali ne znaju staviti normalan apostrof
<BotaniCar> Da da da :)
<jelly> ne, Trio, Motörhead
<jelly> ne Trio*, Motörhead
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> - Onda, kako ti ide sa starim autom ?
<BotaniCar> - Gura se...
<vileni> eto aws-a i u londonu
<BotaniCar> Sin: "Tata, gdje idu ljudi kad umru?"
<BotaniCar> Tata: "Pa, odlaze na neko bolje mjesto."
<BotaniCar> Sin: "Jel to u Njemacku, tata???"
<Vlado9A> lol
<obrut> ivoks, Mmike .... sta bi vi, ovako, biased, rekli RH vs Ubuntu za OpenStack ? :)
<Mmike> rh nema juju
<Mmike> plus, openstack jos uvjek fura ubuntu kao base distru za svoje brije
<Mmike> tak da ti je to, po meni, prirodnije
<Mmike> brbnem se
<ivoks> obrut: nemam nikakva iskustva sa RH based OpenStackom
<ivoks> ali hrpa mojih klijenata ima
<ivoks> kako to zvuci? :)
<jelly> zvuci dobro za biznis
<BotaniCar> ++
<jelly> pijem kafu, jedem suhe smokve i slusam ofru hazu
<obrut> pijem caj, jedem kitu (bio kod zubara jucer) i mogo bi si bas nesto pustit...
<obrut> smokve su bile zakon, nestale su vrlo brzo, mozda sam ih trebo ponovo narucit :P
<jelly> jedna cura tu je sad, drugi put, uzela 4 paketa
<Mmike> znaci
<Mmike> trebo sam uzet i smokve
<vileni> jesu stigle mandarine?
<obrut> kakva su ono vrata s kljucanicom, a bez kvake ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CZuZZ17mck
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Under the bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers (cover) Jess Greenberg :: Duration: 03:19 :: Views: 7,921,288 uploaded by JessGreenberg1 :: 79,197 likes :: 4,120 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> jel to za gledat, za slusat, ili za... znanost
<obrut> jelly: ti cujes nesto ? :)
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> dobri den
<jelly> akustaru?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/amazon-prime-video-danas-dostupan-hrvatskoj/157541.aspx
<vileni> pravo pitanje je jel dobijes HD materijal za te pare
<vileni> na netflixu je tek od 10€ dostupan HD
<jelly> sta oni opce imaju od contenta, mislim da je bila mozda jedna(1) serija koju bi pratio na Prime
<vileni> osim grand toura nisam siguran :)
<vileni> mislim da je man in the high castle
<jelly> ae
<Mmike> vileni: jel' to userijaliziran Fatherland?
<Mmike> ono, SAD se povukla, nacisti dobili u europi, i to sve?
<jelly> ne, to je Man in the High Castle
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> jelly: kaj?
<jelly> Philip K. Dick
<jelly> a ne neki amater :-)
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatherland_(1994_film)
<datase> ^ Fatherland is a 1994 TV film of the book of the same name by Robert Harris made by HBO, starring Rutger Hauer as March and Miranda Richardson as McGuire.
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatherland_(novel)
<datase> ^ Fatherland is a 1992 alternate history detective story novel by English writer and journalist Robert Harris. Set in a universe where Nazi Germany won World War II, the story's lead protagonist is an SS officer investigating the murder...
<Mmike> da, ovo je drugacije :)
<vileni> SAD je izgubila, japanci drze jednu obalu, njemci drugu
<jelly> Dick je ovo napisao 60ih cini mi se
<Mmike> dada, ovo je drugo
<Mmike> sad je kontroliran od japanaca i nijemaca
<Mmike> ok, 
<jelly> samo je bazicna premisa tu
<Mmike> gledamo :D
<jelly> a mozda i nije...? :-D
<Mmike> mi doma trenutno gledamo 'the goldbergs'
<Mmike> super je sitcom :)
 * jelly gleda sta-god-da-ima-na-netflixu
<jelly> trenutno, Dirk Gently
<jelly> i onu njihovu Designated Survivor
<jelly> a sad imaju i britanskog Sherlocka, to isto nisam odgledao dok je bilo in
<obrut> mi ponovo po ne znam koji put gledamo seinfelda...
<vileni> jelly: seriju?
<jelly> da
<vileni> pa moras to pogledati :)
<jelly> ne moram ak nije dovoljno SF :-)
<obrut> inace taj man in a high castle, pogledo prvu epizodu i ne znam da li bi nastavio, mislim da ce serija ispasti bezveze...
<jelly> tako sam i ja, pilot je bio super
<vileni> mi smo i 3-4 pa nismo sigurni
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> ok, cancel download
<Mmike> i u ovoj birtiji smrde cigarete
<obrut> ideja je fora, ali brijem da ce sve zasrat :)
<jelly> i mijesam ga s onim nekim pilotom di su zemlju (tj. kaliforniju ;-) okupirali elijeni pa sad resistance
<jelly> ne mogu zasrat gore nego original ;-)
<SilverSpace> vileni: nemam pojma jel je HD 
<SilverSpace> vileni: bum probao :) 
<jelly> Colony http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4209256/combined
<jelly> kad smo kod Dicka, bilo bi lijepo da netko napravi pristojnu ekranizaciju za Ubiq umjesto da se zajebavaju sa nastavkom Blade Runnera
<jelly> samo sto nakon matrixa i inceptiona vjerojatno niko ne misli da je jos jedan PoV mindfuck isplativ ekonomski
<jelly> pardon.  Ubik
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubik#Attempts_to_produce_a_Ubik_film 
<Mmike> ak niste, pogledajte The Newsroom
<Mmike> odlicna serija, refresh od SF i Comedy sitcomova i sranja
<Mmike> ima samo 3 sezone, s tim da zadnja ima samo 6 epizoda
<obrut> ja jedva cekam American gods, full me zanima kakva ce biti serija, hoce li zasrati ili ne
<obrut> Mmike: to sto neka serija ima malo sezona moze biti samo plus :)
<jelly> oho
<jelly> In May 2016, it was announced that a 10-part anthology series was in the works. Titled Electric Dreams: The World of Philip K. Dick, the series will be distributed by Sony Pictures Television and will premiere on Channel 4. It will be written by executive producers Ronald D. Moore and Michael Dinner and will star Bryan Cranston, also an executive producer
<jelly> American Gods za divno cudo nisam citao
<Mmike> kak da vidim IP adrese koje je dnsmasq dodijelio ako je isti pokrenut sa --leasefile-ro
<obrut> jelly: meni je super knjiga
<obrut> jelly: mogu posudit ak ju neces zagubit :)
<jelly> gaimana nisam puno citao nakon sandmana
<obrut> neverwhere isto nije losa, cak ima i miniserija, al ono, bbc stil, nije visokobudzetna
<obrut> sandmana sam procito samo prvi volume
<jelly> imam u queueu Hogsfather za pogledati
<obrut> kad sam vidio crtez drugog, nekak sam izgubio volju :)
<jelly> sandman ima sto crtaca i sto stilova, ali ukupno je onak, remek djelo
<obrut> jesi cito Tvrdu mozda (Dungeon, ne znam koji je originalni naslov) ?
<jelly> a i malo se obrazujes kak ljudi cudno slikaju :-)
<obrut> Tvrdu -> Tvrđu
<jelly> čije je to
<obrut> Trondheim
<Mmike> syslog!
<jelly> http://www.fibra.hr/katalog/edicije/tvrda/19/ ?
<jelly> da
<obrut> to, da...
<obrut> trenutno citam ovaj Fortissimo, ostale sam procito
<obrut> fora mi je, lijepo sam se nasmijao na dosta pizdarija :)
<hrvojem> jelly, si citao The Sandman, Overture ?
<jelly> nisam jos
<jelly> stoji mi u amazon košarici
<hrvojem> ni ja, kupio prosle godine nekako oko u ovo vrijeme, stoji na polici
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_%28comics%29#Bibliography # lol redni brojevi knjiga
<obrut> je, razbacani su malo brojevi :)
<Mmike> slusam tu u birtiji sad kak lik uvaljuje sprehu drugim likovima: "Gospodo, pre dugo sam u ovom poslu i stojim iza svake svoje rijeci!"
<Mmike> ako to nije argument koji obara s nogu, ne znam sto je )
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> zvuci kao diler rabljenih vozila sumnjivog porijekla sa hrelica
<hrvojem> obrut, koji si ti dac uzeo za RPi? https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/pi-dac ?
<obrut> hrvojem: upravo taj
<hrvojem> zadovoljan?
<obrut> pa onako, nesto malo sam sluso preko toga, nisam jos detaljno testirao, glavni kucni audio sustav je preko USB DAC-a pa ono, nisam jos imao potrebu za ovo stavit u produkciju :)
<obrut> iako planiram napraviti custom player baziran na ovom...
<hrvojem> nda, to i ja planiram
<SilverSpace> Nosi susjed dvije demizonke vina ja "kaj se nosi gorivo" on "malo vina za popit" "kaj ti piješ" pita on  Ja "pa ništa" on "kak ti onda živiš" 
<SilverSpace> a jebe ga giht ko i mene
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofrUWNmCka8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: HDDWatch Indiegogo campaign :: Duration: 02:51 :: Views: 53,657 uploaded by Chronomaniaz :: 78 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> €150
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 36°F / 2°C (Wind Chill: 33°F / 0°C); Humidity: 70%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 17 mins, 4 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 33°F / 1°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 29°F / -2°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 38°F / 3°C; (1 more message)
<jelly> pfff lol 
<CrazyLemon> lol
<jelly> u prosjeku je hrvatska u bih, ne
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 39°F / 4°C (Wind Chill: 37°F / 3°C); Humidity: 56%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Se, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 21 mins, 35 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 44°F / 7°C; Low of 29°F / -2°C | Forecast for Thursday: Overcast; High of 40°F / 4°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 38°F / 3°C; Low of 21°F / -6°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> jelly: da postavis pravo pitanje dobio bi i dobar odgovor :)
<BotaniCar> Oba su odgovora OK :) Vani je zima, 2C gore dolje :) 
<jelly> al sunce grije
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisu isti 2° i 4°
<obrut> SilverSpace: mnogo ruzan sat
<BotaniCar> jelly: grije i ljubav, al se svejedno smrznes vani :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, jels e vi druzite sutra oko 18, da uletim i ja ? 
<jelly> moze, al ja necu dugo, imam bozicni party od firme
<SilverSpace> obrut: bas je dobar :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: zbog tebe i dolazim, da ti sok donesem dok jos imam :)
<SilverSpace> http://itv.sabor.hr/video/default.aspx?VideoID=20465
<SilverSpace> kaj se ovo ne moze gledati na linux
<BotaniCar> pise da je to embedani windows media player :) Tough luck :) 
<obrut> zasto bi se itko trudio za web koristit otvorene tehnologije/standarde kad je bolje koristit nesto proprietary i tjerat ljude da iskesiraju jos para za softver
<obrut> pih, ovi iz gugla su isto blesavi, kao 105. godina ekspedicije koja je prva dosla na juzni pol... a svi znamo da juzni pol ne postoji jer je zemlja ravna ploca
<BotaniCar> obrut: mislim da si naopako okrenuo pilu. Netko je skenjao zilion naseg novca na proprajtari tehnologiju, a onda su nekom code monkeyu dosli s zahtjevom i "radi s onim sto imas" stavom 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sad cu im napisati mail da mi omoguce gledanje videao kao hrvatskom gradanu :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: salu na stranu, to bi bila najbolja stvar koju mozes napraviti. Jos bolje bi bilo da takvih kao ti ima jos. 
<BotaniCar> na koncu, to si ti platil
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a nema tu koristi 
<SilverSpace> zvat cu Pernara :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne slazem se, odnosno, mozda nema koristi ako se samo ti pozalis. 
<BotaniCar> Hahaha, Pernara :) Taj bu ti poklonil PC s windowsima, drugi dan ces saznati da je ukraden iz sabora :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Joj, sad si me sjetil: frend iz kvarta zivi u zgradi prekput procelnika SIS-a , jedno jutro dize rolete, proteze se i usere se ziv, skuzi na krovu do svojeg snajperistu u full opremi :) Kajebilo - tipu je netko prijetio, pa su umjesto redovne murje u golfu ispred zgrade postavili ATJ na sve krovove :) 
<BotaniCar> Drugu sranjesmrz situaciju je imao kad se sjetio da je na krovu posadil neku maricu :) 
<BotaniCar> Plak'o sam kad mi je pricao :)
<jelly> lool
<jelly> jesu mu je ukrali
<BotaniCar> Veli da je cekao da imaju smjenu, otrcal gore, a gore vise niceg nije bilo :) 
<BotaniCar> A, inace veli da taj cuvani tip zna sve o svakom u kvartu i da nikad nije nikom priredil frku. Ne bi me cudilo da je rekao deckima da to potiho deponiraju negdi. Ima i u Institucijama jos pokoji normalan couk
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ima al nemoj da se procuje
<BotaniCar> bash :) 
<obrut> sramota je bit netko u nekoj drzavnoj instituciji, a bit normalan i posten
<BotaniCar> Druga je mogucnost da je iz dimnjaka u ATJ Lucko to vecer isao bijeli dim :) 
<jelly> 30% ovih smokava je ko da jedem cokoladu
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemoj to govoriti ako nemas pakiranje viska da otkupim sutra. Supruga mi je luda za smokvama
<obrut> demit... jelly ak ostane slucajno smokava, javi :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: kad vidim na tv da spaljuju X tona trave negdje, tak mi zal
<obrut> viska od narudzbi, je li :)
<jelly> nemam
<BotaniCar> jelly: da. Da to drzava nije mogla zaplijenit, klasificirat, nalijepit taksene marke i prdat' na kiosku - fakat ne mogu razumjeti. A duhan mi s veseljem prodaju. 
<jelly> navodno ih je ostalo jos, lik je rekao da ce vidit dal jos ima naranci i grejpa pa mozda bude _finalna_ finalna isporuka ove godine
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: doso sam do videa 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bas me kolegica pita zakaj to na youtubeu ne gledam :) 
<SilverSpace> mono zvuk 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mozes direktno gledat na yt
<BotaniCar> A jebate, da, zabravio sam da smo u 21 stoljecu i da su i telkaci vec defaultno stereo ili 5.1
<SilverSpace> ali arhivu ne
<obrut> mono ? bezveze, kak ces znat na kojoj strani sabora je neko zakihnuo ...
<BotaniCar> obrut: :) :) 
<SilverSpace> http://itv.sabor.hr:8080/OnDemand/20465.wmv
<vileni> iskon i dalje ne zna sto je problem, zasto nam nitko nije uveo optiku, zasto nitko nista nije javio, ne zna se kada budu, ako budu, sta budu
<vileni> ajde da smo ih trazili mi to, nego su sami rekli da ce nam to napraviti 
<SilverSpace> vileni: cek da razvuku znoru do tebe :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: doslovno mi ispred stana sve
<vileni> t-com optika u zgradi postoji od 2 tjedna nakon probnog iskonovog roka
<obrut> vileni: lako za to, meni nitko ne zna gdje mi je paket koji su poslali prije 20 dana, nazalost bez trackinga... posiljatej je poslo, ovi nasi iz poste nemaju blage...
<SilverSpace> a kaj kazu di zapelo
<vileni> SilverSpace: kao sto sam napisao vise puta, nitko nista nezna
<SilverSpace> a jaj 
<vileni> niti da su javili da nece doci, niti kad bi dosli posto nisu dosli
<vileni> i kad god ih zoves nitko nista nezna
<SilverSpace> to isto neka kemija 
<vileni> ako je problem sa t-com mogli su nazvati i reci da je problem
<BotaniCar> vileni: izmisli neki trosak koji ti to odgadjanje uzrokuje i pocni im fakturirati :) 
<vileni> ako su prepotereceni isto su mogli
<SilverSpace> obrut: procitao sam da di ti je parket :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: to bi bilo jos vise zabrinjavajuce :)
<obrut> al ono, 3 MCU-a s djidjama, 150 EUR, ne bi volio to popusit :P
<SilverSpace> :(
<jelly> -8°C petak-nedjelja
<jelly> konačno zima
<Mmike> KONACNO!
<vileni> necu iz stana izaci
<vileni> osim da psa prosetam
<BotaniCar> Ni ja, dete sam otpravil baki i djedu, mozda bu i sexa :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: zabrinjavam me koliki postotak tvog rasporeda znamo
<BotaniCar> vileni: zakaj ? Doci ces i ti na moje, ne treba se sramiti prirodnih stvari :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: sexa ? zenda isto ide s djecom ?
<obrut> s/zenda/zena/
<BotaniCar> vileni: vish kak obrut razmislja na ispravan nacin :) 
 * BotaniCar high5's obrut 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: jesu li bile i neke baterije u tvom paketu 
<obrut> SilverSpace: nisu, ne narucujem to izvana :)
<SilverSpace> ti paketi sa baterijamq vise ne dolaze u hr 
<SilverSpace> meni dva nisu stigla 
<obrut> nego, pitanje za microsoftase... da imate neki "crtez" u visiu i zelite to ubacit u word tako da mogu drugi vidjeti, a ti drugi nemaju visio, kako biste to ukljucili ? export u sto pa include (znam da mogu u neki bitmap, al jel ima sto pametnije) ?
<obrut> SilverSpace: jesi barem dobio obavijest da je zapelo ?
<SilverSpace> ne ni jedan nije imao pracenje
<SilverSpace> nije nesto cca 12$ oba
<obrut> i sta ? negdje nestalo i nitko nikad nije saznao gdje ?
<obrut> nije se ni vratilo posiljatelju ?
<obrut> niti ako je zapelo na granici/carini da si dobio obavijest - e druze, ne moze to stici ?
<SilverSpace> ma nis 
<SilverSpace> jedan je fakat mali 
<SilverSpace> drubi je bio powerbak i za to mi je jasno samo nitko nis ne zna
<BotaniCar> E, mileni, kak mogu pretraziti log kanala indefinitly unatrag, za kljucne rijeci ? 
<BotaniCar> Konkretno trazim izvadak u kojem je mmike rekao da prijenos F1 nije potpun ako Blazicko ne komentira
<BotaniCar> mislim na weblog ( https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ )
<Mmike> BotaniCar: crapperu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam, te bi bas zato htio potkubati tvrdnju. Sve se desavalopaar dana oko one prigode kad si mi s Silverom dosel doma gledat utrku
<Mmike> da, cekam i ja da vidim :D
<Mmike> reko si da imas, jel :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dopustam mogucnost da su ti se afiniteti promijenili od onda, ali rekao si 
<Mmike> da, nisam :)
<Mmike> mozda u nekom cudnom kontekstu koji si krivo izvukao :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa, i imam, doma. nadam se. ako nemam ispast cu lazac :( 
<BotaniCar> aha, vec smo na mozda, znakovito
<BotaniCar> ajde, ti sigurno vec imas neki crawler i radi punom parom :)
<Mmike> blazicko je kreten koji nezna nist o formuli
<Mmike> mislim, zna
<Mmike> statistike do 1986te
<Mmike> koliko puta je fangio promjenio gume i takva sranja
<Mmike> i urla kad ne treba
<Mmike> al' isti je, vele mi (enciklopedija romic), i za nogomet
<BotaniCar> Kontekst je i bio da su toliko neprofesionalni da je to nenadmasna lakrdija
<BotaniCar> jao, Romic, kad si se videl zadnje s njim ? 
<BotaniCar> Nema me na tresnjevci nesto,nisam ga na pivce zval valjda 2 godine 
<vileni> ja se sjecam kad je jednom tvrdio za neki bolid u monacu da mu nesto ne valja sa prednjim lijevim kotacem
<vileni> a lik zveknuo zadnjim desnim u zid i ovjes popucao
<vileni> i kako ubrzava tako prednji lijevi (potpuno ispravan) ide u zrak
<vileni> i tako jedno 5 minuta
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pred jedno 10 dana, kad je bobo bio
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaima, jel se ozenil ili je sve isto ? :D
<Mmike> sve isto
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Aj, nek je barem nekom :) 
<vileni> ha, zvali iz iskona
<vileni> rekli sutra
<obrut> je je... i kad mene zena pita kad cu oprati sudje, ja kazem sutra...
<vileni> i kad pita kad cu odnijeti alat u spremiste, da me ne mora podsjecati svakih pola godine
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> sto me podsjetilo da bih mogao vratiti ukrasne plastike u auto
<SilverSpace> zima vani
<Mmike> yup
<vileni> mi sad setali psa i nije tako strasno kao nekidan
<vileni> cak mi i auto pokazivao da je iznad nule
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/so_freaking_cold.png
<CrazyLemon> windytv se ne slaže :D
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: di to na marsu :)
<Mmike> ono kad te fail2ban sjebe
<Mmike> a ne kuzis :D
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> host 89.248.174.49
<Mmike> 49.174.248.89.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer no-reverse-dns-configured.com.
<vileni> Mmike: sta si fulao sifru? :)
<SilverSpace> gledam malo profile zastupnika kaj su se danas javljali i pametovali na raspravi akademije znanosti 
<SilverSpace> pa to su takvi levati da bi se trebali pokriti usima
<SilverSpace> a ne govoriti gluposti
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-15
<jelly> .weather zagreb, croatia
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 34°F / 1°C; Humidity: 81%; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 20 mins, 59 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Overcast; High of 39°F / 4°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 38°F / 3°C; Low of 20°F / -7°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 36°F / 2°C; Low of 20°F / -7°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> jutar
<vileni> jutro
<ivoks> jutro
<ledeni> .weather melbourne, australia
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, Australia | Temperature: 63°F / 17°C; Humidity: 52%; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: South, 18mph / 29kph; Updated: 32 mins, 50 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 67°F / 19°C; Low of 49°F / 9°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 78°F / 26°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 67°F / 19°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<Mmike> jutro, bogmech!
<Mmike> ledeni, pa nije bas pre toplo na jugu ;)
<Mmike> .weather santiago
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Santiago, AZ | Temperature: 54°F / 12°C; Humidity: 66%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, 0mph / 0kph; Updated: 23 mins, 58 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 73°F / 23°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 38°F / 3°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; (1 more message)
<Mmike> .weather santiago, chile
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Santiago, Chile | Temperature: 59°F / 15°C; Humidity: 63%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 17 mins, 5 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 89°F / 32°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 56°F / 13°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of (1 more message)
<ledeni> Mmike, leden dan
<Mmike> .weather Zagreb
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Zagreb, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 36°F / 2°C (Wind Chill: 33°F / 0°C); Humidity: 100%; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: South, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 20 mins, 27 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 40°F / 4°C; Low of 29°F / -2°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 37°F / 3°C; Low of 24°F / -4°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 35°F / 2°C; (1 more message)
<Mmike> bilo -6 kad sam se probudio, veli mi mobitel :D
<ledeni> lol
<ledeni> dobar taj zagereb u bih
<ledeni> mijenjate taj datase
<ledeni> .weather zagreb , croatia
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 34°F / 1°C; Humidity: 81%; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: North, 0mph / 0kph; Updated: 24 mins, 8 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Overcast; High of 39°F / 4°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 38°F / 3°C; Low of 20°F / -7°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 36°F / 2°C; Low of 20°F / -7°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of (1 more message)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ti se kuzis u windows server
<ivoks> ili netko drugi?
<ivoks> tko zna stogod o time windows CALovima i glupostima
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si postao windows admin :) 
<obrut> SilverSpace: sto ne znas ? posvadjo se s Markom i reko odjebi ti, canonical, ubuntu i linux, ode ja u windowsase
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ma za jednog klijenta me zanima
<ivoks> ne znam sto moram uzeti
<ivoks> to je sve tako zbrckano
<SilverSpace> $7
<SilverSpace> ides
<SilverSpace> http://www.kunalipa.com/blog/razno/hnb-tecajna-lista-prosirenje-za-google-chrome.php
<SilverSpace> nadojeb za chrome
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/autoklub/garaza/nije-im-dugo-trebalo-trio-iz-grand-toura-poceo-s-provokacijama-pa-zestoko-kritiziran-zbog-scene-u-kojoj-prikazuju-kako-presvercati-izbjeglice/5389235/
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> optuzeni za neukus i neodgovorno ponasanje, pa zbog toga ih i gledamo
<SilverSpace> vileni: pa da moraliziranje je preslo sve granice
<Mmike> ooo
<Mmike> kad su danas narandzice?
<jelly> 1800
<Mmike> ica dila
<jelly> nema ice :-(
<jelly> uh, njega nisam vidio otkad pobjegoh od paketa sa carneta i srca
<Mmike> jucer sam bas sjedio u dominu
<Mmike> al' nije bio na srcu pa nije doso ;)
<Mmike> jelly, poznas ti davorina kremenjasa?
<jelly> doesn't ring a bell
<ivoks> pa tko ne zna davorina
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> od starog kremenjace sin
<Mmike> ne znam mu oca :D
<Mmike> idem jest neki kebap
<ivoks> ne znam sto je smjesnije
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/12/microsoft-windows-10-dhcp-broken-update/
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/12/apple-watch-update-bricked-devices/
<jelly> ivoks: znas koliko mi imamo problema sa korisnicima zbog te strge u windowsima
<ivoks> evo ti updejt koji te diskonekta s neta
<ivoks> pa se spoji na net za novi updejt :)
<ivoks> jelly: mogu mislit
<jelly> radi nakon reboota, al samo do prvog lease refresha
<Mmike> nova uber aplikacija :/
<jelly> kaj
<Mmike> kaj sam ja ono koristio za imapcopy?
<Mmike> se sjeca netko?
<dodobas> stvari koje ne mozes raditi s 4gb rama ... development na t-matix platformi
<dodobas> :/
<jelly> dodobas: zakaj bi htio radit sa icim sto pocinje na t- 
<jelly> Mmike: mutt?
<jelly> Mmike: imapsync?
<jelly> Mmike: offlineimap?
<Mmike> morti ovaj drugi
<Mmike> ne ovaj treci :)
<dodobas> jelly: well, tako mi se firma zove ... nije da mogu nesto promjenit
<jelly> :-D
<Mmike> bkac
<SilverSpace> http://www.instructables.com/id/Puzzle-Squaring-a-Triangle/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email
<SilverSpace> fora
<SilverSpace> klinci vole ovakve mozgalice
<ivoks> zub vani
<ivoks> sasili rupu i sad cekam prestanak djelovanja anestezije :D
<Mmike> ivoks, umnjak?
<ivoks> ma da... otisao je kvragu; krivo izrasto, upalio se
<ivoks> pa reko kaj cu se bezveze zajebavat s tim i izvadio ga
<Mmike> pa umnjaci se vade u 99% slucajeva
<Mmike> ne znam nikog da su mu popravljali umnjak :D
<ivoks> meni jesu
 * Mmike nema umnjake vec 10ak godina
<ivoks> meni je ovo prvi zub koji sam vadio
<ivoks> i prvi koji sam popravljao
<ivoks> ako izuzmem pjeskarenje i ciscenje zubiju, zadnji put sam kod zubara bio kad mi je bilo 14 godina
<obrut> ivoks: nakljukaj se s necim par sati nakon anestezije :)
<obrut> jer kad prestane djelovati bice veselo :)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> i nadam se da si jeo :)
<SilverSpace> malo ce ti kucat srce u vilici :)
<Mmike> moja donja dva umnjaka su rasla paralelno s vilicom - morali su mi vilicu pilit da ih izvade van
<Mmike> gore jedan bio zajebat, drugi ispao van maltene sam :)
<ivoks> obrut: ae, znam
<ivoks> Mmike: moj je izasao van sam tak, 20 sekundi
<ivoks> onda je dvije minute sivao
<ivoks> i to je bilo to
<obrut> ja sam prekjucer vadio pa znam :) taman sam popio neofen kad je prestajalo djelovati tako da nije nista bolilo, al kad sam lego u krevet imao sam feeling (bez boli, samo neki cudan feeling) da mi netko gura serafciger u vilicu :)
<obrut> inace ne volim zubare, al ova zubarka kod koje sad idem... tak mi lijepo stavi sise na glavu da mi anestezija ni ne treba :)
<ivoks> a i ovaj zubar koji je meni vadio zub, okruzio se samo curama
<ivoks> i to 25-35
<DomaMuffin> Zasto ne ? 
<ivoks> pa i ja to velim
<DomaMuffin> lakse je s zenskama radit'
<DomaMuffin> A za godine jebi ga, 
<DomaMuffin> budu ostarile :) 
<ivoks> doci ce druge :D
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: daj da te pitam
<DomaMuffin> MIRKA JEL CITAS ?!  :) 
<ivoks> za windows server, standard 2012
<ivoks> gore bi stavio aplikaciju neku, koja nije od microsofta
<ivoks> u biti je rijec o nekoj bazi
<DomaMuffin> OK
<ivoks> jel mi za svakog korisnika treba CAL?
<ivoks> ili je CAL samo za file/print share?
<DomaMuffin> brijem da ne. CAL je za spajanje na graficko sucelje i/ili na MS servise
<ivoks> to i ja mislim
<obrut> ta je CAL uopce ? :)
<ivoks> postoji i remote desktop cal
<ivoks> obrut: idiotarija
<obrut> calculator ili calendar ? :)
<ivoks> obrut: licenca za korisniku
<ivoks> s/za/po
<ivoks> svaki korisnik koji se zeli spojiti na share na windows serveru, za njega server treba imati licencu
<DomaMuffin> obrut:pravo na spajanje, cisto legalisticki. MS ima granuliran model prodaje u serverskom dijelu, pa te jace opletu ako imas potrebu da ti se , sad serem, vise ljudi istovremeno RDP-a na server
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> obrut: i moja zubarka meni nabije sisu u oko svaki put :) 
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: ok, onda je sve onako kako sam i mislio
<ivoks> za RDP mi treba 5-6 licenci
<ivoks> a za hostanu aplikaciju mi ne treba nista
<ivoks> i onda ce 5-6 korisnika moci istovremeno raditi
<obrut> jebote, to licenciranje je jebena stvar sto sve uvode
<ivoks> a pazi sad gluposti
<DomaMuffin> Je, ako si prodavac, a kupac tocno zna sto treba, jebeno je :)
<obrut> nekad si kupio softver, platio i djenja... danas plati po korisniku, po memoriji, po procesoru, po mreznoj kartici i onda to jos svake godine (ili sat/dan/tjedan)
<ivoks> jedan moji klijent
<ivoks> trebali su time tracking aplikaciju
<obrut> i onda to jos prodaju kao "to je povoljnije"
<ivoks> ono, pandan odoo-u; time tracking, invocing, bug tracker, itd
<ivoks> i budale si uzmu desktop aplikaciju za to
<ivoks> a ja im trubio da to mora biti web
<ivoks> aplikacija je tako losa da ne radi uopce preko DSLa
<DomaMuffin> ivoks:takav model rada im i donosi veci profit, i gura ljude da kupe klaud resurse, da se ne jebu s stalnim promjenama u licenciranju 
<ivoks> i onda se korisnici remote desktopom spajaju na server preko vpna
<ivoks> i tamo upisuju kada su dosli na posao
<ivoks> i sad, za svakog korisnika moras imati licencu
<ivoks> i te ih licence kostaju vise nego li 5 godisnja licenca za to sranje od programa
<DomaMuffin> ivoks:ako trebas i hardver i softver, mogu ti ja poslati neki pamflet/ponudu
<DomaMuffin> za evidenciju radnog vremena, jel 
<ivoks> ne hvala :)
<ivoks> ja imam svoje
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<ivoks> a ove cu kad-tad maknuti s ove idiotarije
<DomaMuffin> Pitat cu te kad prvu halu za programere otvoris :) 
<obrut> ja kad gledam na sto sve i ova moja nova firma baca pare...
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: imam odoo vec
<ivoks> sve mi prati
<ivoks> i godisnje i place i zaposlenike i klijente i ugovore i ticketing i knjigovodstvo (elementarno)
<ivoks> i sve je povezano i nemam brige
<DomaMuffin> A integrira se i s nekakvim hardverom ( citac kartica/nekaj ) ili svak sebe upise u odoo ? 
<ivoks> naravno da moze i to, ima api
<ivoks> ima i POS
<DomaMuffin> Pitam jel imas to implementirano, zanima me hardver, na toj strani je jebanje
<ivoks> nemam
<ivoks> imam dvoje ljudi, to mi za sad ne treba
<DomaMuffin> Sve 5. Mi se i time bavimo,pa da cujem cega ima kod drugih
<ivoks> odoo je za to meni sasvim dosta
<DomaMuffin> Jasno, ja sam cak mislio ovo svoje rjesenje spojit' na nesto ERP-asto, jer ovo s evidencijom samo po sebi nije nekaj. 
<DomaMuffin> prije smo imali end-to-end ( od provlacenja kartice do platne liste) , ali nemosh ti pratiti regulativu 
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/rat-oko-ubera-ministar-butkovic-njihov-rad-nije-legalan-zavod-za-zaposljavanje-zelite-voziti-za-njih-dat-cemo-vam-25-tisuca-kuna/5393087/
<ivoks> ne mogu ni oni sami sebe pratiti ocito
<DomaMuffin> ^^^^
<ivoks> idem doma
<DomaMuffin> Idem gledat progress bar, restoram backup :) Kolege dva dana za redom zdimile produkciju :) 
<obrut> kam ga ides gledat ? :)
<obrut> za progress barove se uvijek ima treci monitor :)
<jelly> uber je zlocest al jako dobro hvata krivine u zakonu
<SilverSpace> obrut: kak se onaj downhill zove na onoj planini zaboravih
<obrut> kakav dowhill ? na kojoj planini ? :)
<obrut> u kojoj drzavi ? francuska les2alpes mozda, venosc, tamo gdje sam strepio za svoj zivot kad sam se spustao ? :)
<obrut> nazalost, na snimci se ne vidi koliko je strmo :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuPGCG8fX3Q
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Les Deux Alpes : Venosc :: Duration: 06:25 :: Views: 709 uploaded by kevin BAYART :: 5 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> mislim da je nesto sa v
<obrut> venosc onda... e sad bi s novim biciklom s gustom tamo picio
<SilverSpace> 2 Alpes nije
<jelly> Mmike, vileni: imam samo jedan paket naranci... nisam 100% siguran al mislim da je vileni prvi uklikao iste pa ima prednost
<Mmike> ja sam poprilicno siguran da nitko nije nista imao ukucano kad sam ja ukucavao :)
<jelly> sad cemo vidit
<Mmike> ali cu rado podijeliti isti s vilenim :D
<jelly> to su dve kile, 6-7 naranci u kriz :-)
<jelly> mozda sam njega prvog primijetio jer je odmah red ispod
<jelly> ne znam di vidit history više
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> vidimo se tamo
<jelly> == MANDARINE za 13.12. primopredane ==
<obrut> fantasticna je ta ludnica za mehanickim tipkovnicama, ekipa 20 godina stare rabljene ibm-ove prodaje za 150 funti...
<ipozgaj> iritantno u 3pm
<ipozgaj> preglasne su
<ipozgaj> kod mene ima hrpa ekipe koja si sama radi custom mehanicke
<obrut> meni su one prave klikalice bile prejebene pod prstima, ali fakat glasne :)
<jelly> oni komadi plastike i lima? :-)
<SilverSpace> TOSHIBA-OCZ
<Mmike> ibmove mehanicarke - najbolje :)
<vileni> nema nijednog t420s na njuskalu
<vileni> samo obicni
<Mmike> hm
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-16
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> kako se nikome ne zuri na posao kad sef nije tu
<SilverSpace> misevi kolo vode kad macora nema :)
<jelly> jebemti, dolar na 7,1959
<vileni> to je trump ojacao ekonomiju
<jelly> mos mislit
<SilverSpace> ode dolar u nebesa
<SilverSpace> poravnat ce se sa eurom
<jelly> konacno da mi se stednja u dolarima isplati
<Mmike> jelly, di je tak visoko?
<Mmike> to kupovni ili prodajni gledas?
<obrut> pun je dolara, sigurno gleda posto bi prodo :)
<jelly> srednji
<jelly> ma nisam pun, nema ni 5 cifri
<jelly> to sam uzeo po 6,80 kad je bilo sranje s grckom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas aplikaciju https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kunalipa.kunalipa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, za kaj?
<SilverSpace> tecaj
<SilverSpace> mada ako imas zabu i tam imas tecaj
<Mmike> imam rba
<Mmike> i tam gledam tecaj
<Mmike> jer tam mijenjam
<Mmike> ovi ostali su mi nebitni :)
<Mmike> al' obicno kad stedis u dolarima gledas kupovni tecaj
<SilverSpace> :=)
<Mmike> jer to je ona para za koju ces prodat doalre banci
<SilverSpace> https://goo.gl/S0sNT6
<Mmike> e, vish
<Mmike> to bi vec nosio :)
<SilverSpace> https://mir-s3-cdn-cf.behance.net/project_modules/fs/0b15d343481607.57f1576652951.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://mir-s3-cdn-cf.behance.net/project_modules/fs/4359a528495709.55c2c3944093c.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> super mi je kad mi security ekipa ide objasnjavati kako je kvm sigurniji od lxda i onda navedu primjere gdje bas lxd gazi kvm
<ivoks> i onda, biseri, jos stave svog sefa u cc
<ivoks> jako zele ostati bez posla
<ivoks> sto je trazio to ce i dobiti :)
<Mmike> meni se lxd ko hipervizor opce ne svidja - za svoja testiranja 'po doma' i dalje koristim lxc (lxc-create -t download -n ...)
<Mmike> ovo sa lxc launch blatra
<Mmike> pa onda onaj output s onim ogromnim kockastim tablicama
<Mmike> jedino sto je kul je live-migration :) al' to mi ne treba za po doma
<Mmike> a lxc radi i na xenialu skroz ok :D
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> !
<ivoks> pa lxd je za lxc ono sto je libvirt za kvm
<ivoks> koristis samo kada zelis managirati instance
<ivoks> + novija verzija lxca
<jelly> sto se koristi za mrezu sa lxdom?
<ivoks> tcp/ip
<ivoks> ne kuzim pitanje
<ivoks> mrezu instanci?
<jelly> kak se osiguras da hostovi za live migration imaju iste vlanove dostupne, itd
<ivoks> radi isto kao i libvirt
<ivoks> pokrene instancu s istim profilom na drugom stroju
<ivoks> ako se profil ne moze podignuti, migracija faila
<ivoks> zasto bi lxd ili libvirt osiguravao da su ti strojevi ispravno instalirani
<jelly> sto onda osigurava da su ispravno instalirani?
<ivoks> juju
<jelly> to te pitam
<Mmike> rebrica, rebrica
<DomaMuffin> Kak mi je sve potrgano vec 3 dana ! 
<DomaMuffin> Ukljucujuc samba klijente %&#$"
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: nisi pazio :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, hocu rec da mi je lxc jednostavniji/laksi
<Mmike> vise mi se svidja rec: lxc-create
<Mmike> nego: lxc-launch
<Mmike> erm: lxc launch
<vileni> meni je cak ok
<Mmike> ma stvar navike samo
<vileni> samo da si automatiziram nekako keyeve jos
<Mmike> tam ima lxc-attach, a tu moras `lxc exec`
<vileni> git commit -m "i dont need this" 
<vileni> friday commits
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> vileni, pa, sa `lxc exec` mosh izvrsavat stvari, i onda 'lxc exec echo "$(cat pubkey)" > .ssh/authorized_keys...'
<Mmike> vileni, budem veceras/sutra nadrobio varijantu lxc-builda za lxd :)
<vileni> Mmike: ali ako hocu to u jednoj komandi opet trebam wrapper neki
<vileni> ili editirati neki base image pa sa copy raditi nove
<vileni> mislim, nije drama sad
<Mmike> numerous posibilities :)
<vileni> vise me muci sto ne mogu chroot
<Mmike> nije, sam dramis jer mozes
<vileni> unutar lxd
<Mmike> razumijem te :D
<Mmike> vileni, kak mislis - nemozes?
<vileni> dramim jer je petak a doma je pizza party
<vileni> a ja jos radim
 * Mmike je danas jeo rebrica u r&bju
<vileni> pizza & board games
<Mmike> vileni, nek te ne sekira to, ja za 15 minuta imam sastanak
<Mmike> svaki petak :/
<Mmike> koji boardgame se igra?
<Mmike> te, zakaj me nikad ne zoves? :D
<vileni> Mmike: to kad si me pitao jel mi fali prosli posao, da, zbog urnebesa i rnb i milinarice :P
<Mmike> eeee
<Mmike> dodji u canonical :D
<vileni> cek sad kad naucim puppet i ruby bit cu spreman sve to zaboraviti i traziti drugi posao
<vileni> a board game je neki na temu zombija
<vileni> dolazi iz rijeke
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> i'll skip that
<Mmike> preporucam Dominion
<Mmike> ili Power grid
<Mmike> vileni, ne kuzim ovo sa chrootom
<vileni> Mmike: ni ja
<vileni> ali nemam sad primjer
<Mmike> ?
<vileni> uglavnom ne radi
<Mmike> sto podrazimjevas pod chroot?
<vileni> pa chroot
<vileni> debootstrap
<vileni> schroot
<Mmike> u kontejneru?
<Mmike> ili?
<vileni> da
<vileni> probao sam one neke cap parametre, neznam napamet
<vileni> morao sam isto to za docker u kontejneru
<vileni> ali nije pomoglo
<vileni> imamo neki deployment sa puppetom koji koristi chroot a htio sam u lxc to testirati prvo
<jelly> ha, m.pitt odlazi iz canonicala, ide za ljutu konkurenciju radit 
<Mmike> jelly: yup :/
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: oj 
<SilverSpace> kaj se radi 
<Vlado9A> bok SilverSpace ... spremam se suđe prat' :)
<jelly> https://munchies.vice.com/en_uk/articles/this-restaurant-serves-my-little-pony-burgers-made-of-actual-pony
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-17
<DomaMuffin> http://hr.n1info.com/a168462/Biznis/TOZ-Penkala-ponovno-radi.html
<DomaMuffin> Konjetina ! :) 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> brrrrr zima vani 
<Vlado9A> da, isao sam na plac u Sesvete... bilo je -3°C oko 8h
<Vlado9A> sada je nesto bolje, milsim da je oko 0°C
<SilverSpace> spremam alat za posao http://suburbanmen.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/daily-man-up-20161019-123.jpg
<Vlado9A> to ti je dovoljno alata za dva do tri dana :)
<DomaMuffin> Vlado9A:ti si mi susjed ? :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: blizi je meni nego tebi :)
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> vjerovat
<Mmike> pa opet sam zaboravio password :D
<Vlado9A> najbolje da pozoveš hak
<Mmike> naso!
<Mmike> opet
<Mmike> zapisao ovaj put :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-18
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa kud iskljuci mobilni telefon :D
<pav> jutar :)
<vileni> sarma
<CrazyLemon> keške
<vileni> zasto percona-server-server instalira conf fajl sa key_buffer i onda se prigovara da ce to biti deprecated
<vileni> zasto odmah ne stavi key_buffer_size
<Vlado9A> vruća mi je juha
<pav> juha mora biti vruća Vlado9A ;)
<Vlado9A> of course pav, samo kaj sam bio gladan a morao čekati, ili puhati :)
<SilverSpace> pusi onda
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A> vrlo rado, ali niti to ne stignem :D
<SilverSpace> rai sport cestovnim biciklima kroz sumu i blatnu stazu :)
<SilverSpace> cure :)
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<obrut> SilverSpace: cestovnim ili ciklocross biciklima ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ciklocross
<obrut> e pa to je za sumu, livadu i blato :)
<obrut> iako ne bi covjek reko kad vidi bicikle :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.ciklo-centar.hr/new/slikepop/SDURO%20Full%20FatSix%2026.JPG
<SilverSpace> obrut: da ne bi reko da je sumski 
<SilverSpace> curice su bile onak sve dugonoge
<SilverSpace> treba to blato izdrzat 
<obrut> kad skidate neku distru, dal preferirate http download ili torrent download ?
<obrut> ja obicno http, isao sad raspbian skinut preko torrenta, evo stoji vec ne znam koliko :P
<obrut> mislim da ce se http-om skinut prije nego sto uopce krene dl preko torrenta :P
<CrazyLemon> torrent..negdje sam citao da je less chance for a corrupted image
<obrut> pa bome, ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put dozivio da imam ista curruptano (ne koristim bez da provjerim hash)
<CrazyLemon> dozivio..jednom u zadnje dvije godine for sure.. ali da - prevjerim hash prije nego koristim image
<obrut> sto nitko ne seeda raspbian :P
<obrut> evo skino se prije full image preko http-a nego sto je uopce krenuo download lite verzije preko torrenata :P
<obrut> krepala mi desna tipka na misu... mozda zato nema seedova :P al ajd, mis je star ko biblija, sigurno jedan od prvih (ako ne i prvi) koji sam kupio bez kuglice :)
<nvucinic> obrut: pokoj mu duši
<obrut> amen
<nvucinic> :)
<obrut> nego, ja sam se danas u Ramajani opet zaljubio
<nvucinic>  /facepal
<nvucinic> m
<obrut> frend sinoc, ja danas :)
<nvucinic> u Å¡to ?
<obrut> u konobaricu :P
<Mmike> obrut, http, zast imam optiku
<Mmike> hrabri covjece
<Mmike> sto ces kad ti zena na irc dodje? :)
<Mmike> Jeste puno pili? DI su slike? Sto ste naucili? 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-11
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> Mmike: kaj ih nisi pokupio?
<jelly> Mmike: o kojoj rundi govorimo?
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da nisam, i mislim da o predzadnjoj - al' ak ih nemas vise, to je skroz ok, znaci da ti ne fali para, nit mandarina :)
<Mmike> Jel' tko kad otvaraio EORI broj za privatne osobe?
<jelly> Mmike: hmda, ne pise mi ni da si ti pokupio 2017-2 niti BotaniCar 
<Mmike> jelly, jedne jesam
<jelly> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1T-VGEhce4fGsJWBo6rsm_LUKBxRq2e7LktDy2RZWGzw/edit#gid=1180494023
<jelly> Mmike: gledam sheet 2017-2
<Mmike> jelly, iz tog zakljucujem da nisam nit narucio 2017-2?
<jelly> kak nisi narucio kad pise 1 
<jelly> nisi narucio 2017-3
<hbogner> Mmike, povray lista?
<Mmike> hbogner, poso :)
<Mmike> jelly, u ovom linku kaj si poslo
<Mmike> aha, sheet
<Mmike> tko jos sheetove koristi
<hbogner> "Also, find me on #ubuntu-hr on irc.freenode.net, nickname is Mmike. Point me to your paste, and I'll update the list."
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> jelly, ack. Kad onda hoces? :)
<Mmike> hbogner, dosas me, jebiga :)
<hbogner> he he he, moram malo kad nisam dugo :D
<jelly> Mmike: kad smo vec kod toga: MANDARINE 14.12. ZADNJA(?) Å ANSA
<Mmike> jelly, nemrem, imam ove jedne, prevec ce mi bit :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne pisem to za tebe nego da stavis u topic
<Mmike> k'o moja zena si
<Mmike> ocekujes da znam kaj mislis
<Mmike> jelly, ima kaki url?
<jelly> Mmike: https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2017-4
<Mmike> cek
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: MANDARINE 2017-12-14 ZADNJA SANSA  https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2017-4 | Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 17.10 / LTS:16.04
<Mmike> jelly, valja?
<jelly> valja
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/japanski-automobili-su-najkvalitetniji-a-korejski-imaju-najjeftinije-popravke/1012674.aspx
<jelly> treba kupit japanca sa korejskim dijelovima
<borislav> jelly: :)
<CrazyLemon> korejci baš i nemaju najjeftinije.. platio sam 170€ za jednu zajlu (sajlu?) i neki metalni dio za popravak prozora
<jelly> mozilla izdala ~pristojni slobodni govor-u-tekst https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/740768/420faf7a2068a5a9/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-12
<ivoks> koja pobuna danas u posti
<ivoks> nas 20 ceka na isporuku posiljke
<ivoks> Mmike: si tu ovaj tjedan?
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, i ovaj i onaj iza 
<Mmike> ivoks, gotov godisnji?
<ivoks> Mmike: samo ovaj tjedan radim
<ivoks> trebali bi popricati
<Mmike> ivoks, (i onaj za bozic sam tu, al' sam na godisnjem uz 'on call')
<Mmike> ivoks, cek da vidim
<ivoks> sutra ujutro?
<Mmike> google calendar, novi, je ruzan
<ivoks> 11:00
<ivoks> meni je savrsen
<Mmike>  ivoks 11:30, do 11:30 imam nekvi sastanak koji obicno traje SATIMA a u 11:30 mogu fino imat hard-stop s tobom
<ivoks> ok, moze
<ivoks> jel ima kakvih pomaka?
<Mmike> meni je bed s novim kalendarom sto je velik
<Mmike> ima
<ivoks> odlicno
<ivoks> pricamo sutra
<Mmike> nece ti se sve svidjet, al :D bumo pricali
<ivoks> nije bitno jel mi se svidja ili ne, bitno je da ima opcija
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> ne vjerujem
<ivoks> nisam valjda cijelo jedno desetljece vrtio './configure ; make'
<ivoks> make -j24
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci -j24
<ivoks> 24 compile procesa u paraleli
<ivoks> umjesto samo jednog
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> prvi glas
<ruthr> muffin
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/939912297643986945/pu/vid/360x640/XwRUwc0lUSLe9Pqr.mp4
<ivoks> lol instrukcije:
<ivoks>                                                                                                                                                                                                               │····
<ivoks> __4. Wait about 20 minutes to 14 days, depending on your computer__ (it took                                                                                                                                  │····
<ivoks>    about 2 weeks to build Sage on the T-Mobile G1 Android cell phone). 
<Mmike> kre! :d
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-13
<jelly> vileni, hb obruT, BotaniCar, Mmike: mandarine su vec stigle u zg, ako cete naruciti upisite se ODMAH, prije 10:00
<Mmike> jelly, i'll skip this one, imam vec :)
<kilkenny> Mmike, picka jedna kaj se nisi javil za f1 ;)
<Mmike> kilkenny, sta? :d
<kilkenny> Mmike, prosle godine... sezona f1
<Mmike> kilkenny, ne kontam i dalje ČD
<jelly> Mmike: ok, a ove koje nisi pokupio? 
<Mmike> jelly, pa o njima pricam - zato necu nove, jer imam te kaj nisam pokupio
<jelly> moram vidit dal su uopce dobre, proslo je 14+ dana
<kilkenny> Mmike, kaj se nismo dogovorili da pokupis sezonu F1 u Jaski?
<Mmike> kilkenny, AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Mmike> kilkenny, picka! stoji!
<Mmike> kilkenny, za vikend sam opet na Slaveticu, pa se javim?
<Mmike> jelly, a bit ce za dzem
<kilkenny>  Mmike, ne znam gdje mi je vise... trebam nac, imam i ovu sezonu
<Mmike> kilkenny, a nadji, daj, pliz, p acemo neki kilkeni popit :)
<kilkenny> Mmike, javim se kad nadem, sam to ti je malo veliko, nebu jen kilkeni dovoljan :)
<ivoks> jelly: ja ti uplatim opet preko racuna
<ivoks> jelly: a podignem, ne znam... u petak? :)
<ivoks> sutra nisam u hr
<obruT> jelly: thanx na informaciji.. putujem za vikend i nema me duze vrijeme pa ih ne stignem pojest :)
<obruT> inace bih uzeo, prethodne sam smazo zacas
<ivoks> sta je je, slatke su
<Mmike> eteo
<Mmike> znao sam da ce ta serija koju cu propustit bit dobra
<jelly> ivoks: ok
<jelly> Mmike: dobre su jos samo se kora stanjila
<Mmike> jelly, ack - kaj petak onda kad i svi, ili?
<ivoks> kre kre
<kre> ivoks: ola!
<kre> malo sam svratio :)
<ivoks> ae, vidim :)
<ivoks> pa kako je?
<kre> brb, samo da reexecam novi irssi
<kre> ivoks: ok koliko moze biti
<kre> ti?
<ivoks> ja sam odlicno
<ivoks> :)
<kre> ma to je bitno!
<vileni> o kre
<vileni> jelly: imamo jos starih mandarina, nesto slabo idu ove godine
<kre> e vileni
<kre> bome i ovdje na kanalu je sve manji broj ljudi :)
<kre> covjek bi rekao da je IRC zamro malo ;)
<ivoks> ma nije
<ivoks> godisnji su
<ivoks> ne znam kad je ovdje bilo vise ljudi, da budem iskren
<vileni> tu su samo ovi koje nece slack
<kre> Slack <3
<obruT> slack je spijunsko smece :)
<ivoks> Mmike: mozda cu malo kasniti
<Mmike> ivoks, bas sam te htio pitati jel' mosh sad
<ivoks> ne :)
<ivoks> pogledaj mi kalendar
<ivoks> danas je 'za popizdit' dan
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> ja sam mislio da pricamo o sutra, tj, da je jucer bila srijeda :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, nofrx, mozemo kasnije, i tak nemamo kaj puno, htio bih samo da se dogovoirmo za timeline za dalje - nisam doma jer doma dete vodene kozice, ovoono
<Mmike> ivoks, pingni kad si nazad
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si sutra out, al' u petak si tu (radis)? I onda te nema do iza nove godine?
<ivoks> radim i sutra
<Mmike> kre, o! :D
<ivoks> samo idem na sastanak, u amsterdam
<Mmike> to k'o da te nema :D
<ivoks> petak radim, da
<Mmike> ok, javi kad si nazad, ja u podne imam neki drek al' budem to malo pomaknuo ak cemo se zadrzat duze
<ivoks> imam i ja u podne drekove
<obruT> tko se zali da ima losu paricu ? :) http://www.revk.uk/2017/12/its-official-adsl-works-over-wet-string.html
<kilkenny> ae.. neko reko da je irc mrtaf
<ivoks> Mmike: eto me, ja sam hangoutu
<Mmike> ivoks, joinam
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> zjevvv
<ivoks> https://isis.liveuamap.com/
<ivoks> dokle su kurdi dosli
<ivoks> bit ce tamo jos tamburanja
<SilverSpace> sad svi sute kaj se tam dogada
<obruT> koji svi ? :)
<SilverSpace> mediji
<SilverSpace> kao gotovo je 
<SilverSpace> malo morgen
<obruT> bas svi ? nema ni na al jazzeri nist ? russia today ? CCTV ?
<SilverSpace> pa i nema 
<obruT> ja bas neki dan gledo :)
<obruT> bila cijela reportaza
<obruT> ne sjecam se koja tocno televizija, jedna od navedenih mislim
<obruT> neki dan -> u petak
<sillyslux_> lol There is a fake hair on this ad to get you to swipe up.  https://twitter.com/blakeir/status/939605849340895237
<SilverSpace> koja strka i fama oko kebaba u  eu :) 
<Hrki> je, dok nemas kaj pametnije raditi onda se bave pizdarijama
<Hrki> i osnivas povjerenstva za kebab
<Hrki> ak su takve face nek preko noci zabrane cigarete
<Hrki> bitno da mi plučica crtaju po kutijama
<Hrki> ko da cu pretati rolati sa duhanom
<ivoks> Hrki: pa, zabranjuju
<ivoks> samo na pametan nacin
<ivoks> zabranjivanje cigareta preko noci bi bilo samoubojstvo drzava
<ivoks> jer posljedice cigareta ce se osjecati jos 50 godina
<ivoks> ovako im dizu cijenu svaku godinu
<ivoks> i, bar je takva ideja, koriste zaradu za lijecenje pusaca
<sillyslux_> bolje pare trosit na ovako nesto https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/139108638/lattepanda-alpha-soul-of-a-macbook-in-a-pocket-siz
<sillyslux_> ima cak i gigabyte ethernet
<jelly> 45W, to je laptop bez tipkovnice i ekrana
<sillyslux_> 45W je napajanje, pa nece valjda vise od 20W trosit
<sillyslux_> 42W wall adapter nesto pise
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/From.Kroejsa.With.Love/videos/1752090341776770/
<Mmike> ja bi, za cigarete, uveo zakon koji veli da ako imas danas 18 godina ,nemres kupit cigarete
<Mmike> ili 16
<Mmike> ili koliko vec
<Mmike> i onda se to svage godine dize
<jelly> kaj, u godini 2000+x moras biti x star za kupit cigarete? :-)
<Mmike> jelly, pa, tak nekak :)
<Mmike> jer, ovima sa 50 godina kaj su PTSPovci nemres zabranit pusenje :)
<jelly> --> Dojka (~Dojka@dhcp-108-168-85-234.cable.user.start.ca) has joined #debian
<jelly> #onokad imam 100k+ mail accounata a niti cetvrtina se nije ulogirala u zadnjih godinu dana
<Mmike> jelly, zalockaj :)
<Mmike> vileni, crklo mi kuciste - tj, ne radi mi vise headphones konektor :(
<Mmike> sad citam na itnernetima da mogu pisat fractal designu i da ce mi poslat novi
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-14
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj0YjGKqauw&list=PLDFbn0_RyGtMmvjrZHuw7Xn4Juy8YmDmP&index=5
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Lady Gaga - "What's Up" 4 Non Blondes Live Cover at #artRaveVienna :: Duration: 06:59 :: Views: 5,814,211 uploaded by Lady Gaga :: 61,816 likes :: 4,580 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> ivoks: stigle mandarine
<jelly> Mmike, BotaniCar: ocete pokupit svoje gdjekad ili da radim pekmez?
<sillyslux> ja cu uzet pekmez od mandarina ako ga napravis :P
<jelly> imam blizu slasticarnu koja radi vlastite pekmeze i domace kolace, bas cu ih pitat jel se dobije popust ak im dam 3 vrece mandarina a da oni naprave pekmez
<obruT> jel gleda tko onog indijca sto ga sere u 3pm
<obruT> uglavnom: internet ce propast ak se ne ukine net neutrality
<obruT> ne kuzim kako moze tako bezocno lagat pred cijelim svijetom...
<obruT> i pricat price
<obruT> i tak, to je to izgleda, ukidaju "net-neutrality"
<jelly> oni su vec do sada imali sugav internet, sad ce biti jos zanimljivije
<obruT> sad ce biti super... sace internet procvjetat, barem tako tvrdi Ajit
<obruT> koji kua je s garancijama, 24 mjeseca za fizicke, 12 za pravne osobe ?
<obruT> vidjam to na acer tabletima npr.
<jelly> obruT: za tablete?  Totalno me ne cudi, a) EU ne cuva firme nego end usera, b) kad vidim kak se nasi zaposlenici odnose prema tabletima, i 12mj je puno
<jelly> "radit ce 24 mjeseca ako ga koristite 2 sata dnevno a ostalo vrijeme stoji sa strane" 
<sillyslux> https://www.meo.pt/internet/internet-movel/telemovel/pacotes-com-telemovel
<sillyslux> tak to treba izgledat
<sillyslux> a ne ono 15€ pa radi sta hoces
<obruT> tako jer... 20€ za irc i ssh
<sillyslux> lol da
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-15
<ivoks> jelly: ok
<ivoks> jelly: ja sam ti uplatio, pa bi danas to negdje trebalo preuzeti :)
<jelly> ivoks, Mmike, BotaniCar: 1800 mirage ili kaj?
<ivoks> moze, ali ja cu doci iza 18:00
<ivoks> jer radim do tad
<Mmike> same here, u 18 i sitno mi zavrsava sastancic
<jelly> ivoks, Mmike, BotaniCar: onda 1900?
<jelly> 18:30?
<Mmike> jelly, to moze
<Mmike> i to isto moze
<ivoks> 18:30 moze
<jelly> ok
<vileni> kaze aws da ce mi rebootati cca 40 instanci
<vileni> na jednom accountu sve koje su upaljene, njih 18
<hbogner> vileni, pa rebootaj ih sam prije nego oni to naprave, ti ces to bar kontrolirano napravit
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/dva-ucenika-godinama-teroriziraju-skolu-u-zagrebu-roditelji-ocajni-cekamo-da-se-dogodi-nesto-strasno/1013828.aspx
<SilverSpace> hm klinci 
<SilverSpace> a kaj kad mama terorizira Å¡kolu 
<vileni> https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/25158016_1466168920147588_3390810738815735848_n.jpg?oh=a8993020be3658be01171769004b9a73&oe=5A8A8DBC
<obruT> vileni: sto je sigurno, sigurno je :P
<vileni> sigurno je barem 800kn po stupicu :)
<kre> bavimo se krivim poslom :)
<vileni> kre: kako ti je na novom poslu? :)
<kre> kojem? :)
<kre> vratio sam se nazad u Crossvalliu/Reflected/HAProxy
<vileni> znam :)
<vileni> bili smo nekidan tamo
<kre> ajde bravo
<vileni> jedva smo usli, security je bio takav da nije ekipa mogla ni van ureda :)
<jelly> kre: i kako je na novom starom poslu
<SilverSpace> zelje i krvavice 
<SilverSpace> rucak
<obruT> SilverSpace: za tebe samo zelje i krumpir
<vileni> street sarma
<vileni> ja nesmijem na glas reci u uredu da ne volim sarmu, odmah padaju u nesvijest
<obruT> ne volis sarmu !?!
<obruT> ja volim sarmu, a ne smijem jest... gdje je tu pravda !?!
<vileni> pa na listi omiljenih jela je negdje u troznamenkastim brojevima
<kre> u redu skroz, drago mi je da sam se vratio
<kre> treba povremeno probati nesto drugo i vidjeti nesto drugo cisto da vidis moze li bolje ili gore
<vileni> super je kad se mozes vratiti 
<vileni> ja bi probao svasta, ali sumnjam da bi me samo tako nazad primili ako ne uspije :)
<jelly> ja obicno spalim mostove, dal slucajno dal namjerno...
<kre> ha mislim radio sam godinama na istom mjestu, korektno i predano, najcesce po 10-12 sati dnevno
<kre> i otvoreno sam rekao nakon 6 godina da bi malo htio vidjeti i druge stvari i jel to bed
<kre> dovrsio sve, dokumentirao sve, rekao da cu uskociti uvijek ako treba -- i otisao sam neko vrijeme u cisti management negdje drugdje
<obruT> koji lik :) https://www.facebook.com/dashcamclips/videos/1920740878177645/
<obruT> 10-12h ? treba imat i zivota
<kre> ha, takav je bio posao
<kre> (odnosno jest)
<vileni> ja uredno radim vise od 8h, i onda jos od doma ako imam vremena i volje, iako me ne traze to
<kre> pa to je OK
<vileni> ali ono, ne radim ja ovo za novce, inace bi trazio puno vise para :)
<jelly> nego za slavu?  :-)  znanje?
<obruT> znanje... ja dosta vremena izvan ovih 8h trosim na samoedukaciju za potrebe posla
<jelly> ak radis ono sto volis red je da se i naplati, tak si ja mislim...
<kre> svaka cast vileni, makar mislim da nakon nekog vremena mnogo toga postaje rutina i da se zadovoljstvo uglavnom trazi u necemu drugom; a posao radis za novce (i eventualno zadovoljstvo od gradjenja karijere, makar mislim da i to dojadi)
<kre> YMMV
<jelly> postaje rutina ak si dopustis to i ak ti poslodavac dopusti :-)
<vileni> ja stalno isprobavam nove stvari, sef to uspjesno prodaje
<vileni> meni pase, njemu pase
<vileni> a rutinske poslove raspodijelimo, sad nas je 4 u odjelu pa je lakse
<kre> jelly: moguce
<vileni> ima jos koja godina prije nego postane monotono, ionako kasnim u razvoju sto se tice linuxasenja :)
<vileni> ali kad vidim ove price kakvi se javljaju na razgovore, osjecam se bolje, i razmisljam pitati kad ce opet povisica :D
<kre> moje iskustvo je da je zanimljiv posao uglavnom slabo placen te da je visemanje sve nakon nekog broja ponavljanja i/ili varijacija monotono barem u sistemskom aspektu (dev mi recimo nije nikad monoton, ali u sys tracku developmenta ima vjerojatno najmanje)
<kre> visi management je u tom aspektu dosta neocekivaniji i barem meni izazovniji, ali trazi vrlo dobar zeludac i odredjeni tip karaktera (barem u vecim firmama)
<obruT> u dev ovisi sta radis, ak drvis po webu (frontendu), poslovnim/bankarskim aplikacijama, onda vjerojatno je dosadno... al ak radis po raznoraznim projektima, sirokog raspona tehnologija, nikad nije dosadno :)
<kre> obruT: yep, tako sam mislio, upravo to
<obruT> ja recimo imam solidno placen posao, a dosadi ni traga (osim onih 3% vremena kad trebam nesto i izdokumentirat) :)
<kre> to je super legendo
<Mmike> kre! Uskrsnuo ti :D
<Mmike> jelly, znaci, 1830 danas?
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma jebes to mogu se malo i zrtvovati :)
<jelly> Mmike: da
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja sam neku ribicu (bijelu) papao, pa cemo vidjet :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si vidio, nist od kubice :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da bili bi ludi uzeti ga
<Mmike> a navodno je Putin pritisnuo Wiliams :)
<Mmike> pa su uzeli mladog rusa
<Mmike> steta
<Mmike> nadao sam se da ce ovaj voziti opet :)
<SilverSpace> vis da ne moze izdrzati cijelu utrku 
<SilverSpace> u tom je problem 
<vileni> i ja imam isti problem, zaspim na pocetku odmah
<vileni> mozda da vozi nesto zanimljivije
<SilverSpace> pa vozio 
<SilverSpace> tam jadne krave skoro nastrdale
<vileni> a to onaj sto je i rally vozio
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvSFXErx448
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Robert Kubica crash during testing before Rally of Poland ( Rajd Polski wypadek ) :: Duration: 01:26 :: Views: 188,085 uploaded by Alex Ilczuk :: 217 likes :: 16 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> vileni: da 
<Mmike> svejedno
<Mmike> bas mi zao
<vileni> Mmike: evo da volan iskoristis malo 
<vileni> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/codemasters-racing-2017
<Mmike> ooooo
<Mmike> vileni, ljubim te u oko :D
<vileni> naravno, jedino dirt rally vrijedi tu, ali sta sad :D
<Mmike> kaj znaci to - pay what you want, a onda oni diktiraju :)
<vileni> a cuj, sto vise platis vise dobijes :)
<vileni> ali recimo dirt je sam 50$, a dobijes ga u bundleu za 15
<Mmike> vileni, imas pravo, jedino dirt tamo valja
<vileni> jos da mogu volan montirati na stol
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> dosta toga radi na linuxu
<ivoks> moram taj steam probuditi iz mrtvih :)
<vileni> steam je zlo
<vileni> kupis jer je akcija, i onda igras besplatnu igru, u kojoj kupujes gluposti, ali ne igras ni to jer nemas vremena
<jelly> bah, zas nema za PS4
<jelly> to sve za PC
<ivoks> ne vjerujem
<ivoks> amazon.com
<ivoks> narucio nes
<ivoks> prekjucer
<ivoks> i veli 'garantirana dostava 15.12.'
<ivoks> reko, nema sanse...
<ivoks> i jucer je to jos bilo u SAD-u
<ivoks> danas je stiglo iz SAD-a, preko njemacke i italije, doslo u hr do 11
<ivoks> proslo carinu i lik isao isporuciti u 13:30
<ivoks> isporuka iz SAD-a za manje od 48h
<obruT> pa kad je prioritizirano, nista cudno... ja normalne posiljke, bez prioriteta, iz uk sam znao dobit u 48h
<vileni> ja isto dobio neke slusalice za manje od 48h iz uk
<vileni> iz amerike i ne bas
<Mmike> ja sam danas bio na telefonu s overseasom
<Mmike> fino smo se nacekali, bas lijepo
<obruT> ja sam neki dan dobio slom zivaca kad sam nasao ceduljicu od HP-a
<ivoks> ja ih ne zovem vise
<obruT> ono, radim od doma, cesto narucujem i ono, kad je HP zadnja u lancu, znam da mi nece nitko nista javit niti ce zvonit na vrata i da cu samo naci ceduljicu i to vjerojatno zaljepljenu na ulazu u zgradu... kad su tak "normalne" posiljke, nikad, bas nikad ne zvone, ostave ceduljicu i moras doci u postu po paket...
<obruT> no ovaj put je bila rijec o posiljci s placanjem pri preuzimanju i frajer je zvonio i ja nisam bio doma u taj tren... i nadjem ceduljicu i gore pise "ne otvarate"
<obruT> e sto bi mu se matere najebo, napiso bi mu na celo "ne zvonite" za sve ostale dostave
<SilverSpace> ja imam srecu kaj mi je postar prijatelj i u slobodno vrijeme na pivi i kavi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i kaj veli, jel' zajebava ostale? :D
<Mmike> ja imam osjecaj k'o da moj postar tu namjerno sranja radi
<obruT> kod mene su sad ili dva ili je drugi zamijenio prvog.. uglavnom kad je dosao taj novi, bio je kaos... pol poste nije bil u sanducicima nego pobacano po hodniku ispred
<obruT> moc zakljucivanja je ono... dodje posiljka na "brozovi" i majstor vrati nazad, nije zakljucio da bi to mogo bit "brozovic", probo je na "broz" al mu je tip reko da nije za njega... al ok, treba malo veca inteligencija za to, vec dva puta za postu na firmu "KDU" ubacuje u sanducic od "Cloud Kom" iako je par sanducica dalje za firmu "Korak Do Uspjeha"
<obruT> ne znam jel oni prolaze neke osnovne testove sposobnosti i logickog zakljucivanja
<Mmike> ja cu izgleda morat u leskovac :)
<Mmike> mislim da je tak najbrze
<obruT> ma da ? ja sam barem dva puta pito jel mogu doci tamo po posiljku pa su me otkantali :)
<Mmike> ja izmislim nesto tipa moram imat sutra jer dete rodjedndan imendan zena PMS nesto
<ivoks> sad kad sam popricao s vipom...
<Mmike> i onda kao ajde dodjite
<ivoks> sad cu i sa jellyem :)
<Mmike> uglavnom, odes tamo, uzmes laptop, oboruzas se strpljenjem, jer ces cekat par sati da ti nadju paket
<obruT> poneses bibiliju da imas sta za citat i to je to, ne brines o bateriji
<vileni> ili kindle
<vileni> prije ces umrijeti od gladi nego ostati bez necega za citati :)
<sillyslux> lol Kristijan opet pita za lovu, taj put nije reko koliko bi
<SaKiKnin> Doravecer
<SaKiKnin> Jel imate kakvu preporuko prilikom odabira VPN provajdera
<SilverSpace> Mmike: iskreno nisam pitao ali sam cuo da se neki bune na njega bas zbog toga :)
<hbogner> stigao jucer oneplus 5t dhl-om, zvali da vide jesam li doma i ondaq donjeli na posao kad sam javio da nisam
<hbogner> odoh sad doma, u 19 je sastanak stanara, potpisalo mi dovoljno susjeda za bnet pa sad da vidimo hoce smao meni ili svima provuci do pred stan
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ovo stvar od 30$ iz kine free postarina istu stvar iz eu 25$ postarina
 * Mmike je pred jedno 2 godine VPN platio oko 0.3 BTCa :D
<vileni> to je skup vpn :)
<jelly> hmph, moram jos do serverske... otici cu poslije mandarina
<Hrki> ivoks: samo da se nadovezem na cigarete
<Hrki> ako recimo radi poreza ne zabrane 
<Hrki> pa onda nek legaliziraju i drogu i stave porez
<Hrki> ove zemlje u americi koje su legalizirale dosta zarađuju na porezu
<ivoks> da, ali...
<ivoks> meni je denver bio super grad
<ivoks> sad tamo ne bi htio zivjeti
<Hrki> zast?
<ivoks> denverom se vise ne mozes prosetati da se ne napusis, pasivno
<Hrki> kaj fali californiji a ima npr. texas?
<jelly> previsoke cijene svega?
<ivoks> kali, pogotovo SF, je postao uzas
<ivoks> toliko je skup da vise niti u oaklandu ne radimo sprinteve
<ivoks> a prije smo svake godine isli u SF
<ivoks> opcenito... ne bi gledao SAD kao uzor
<ivoks> svi oni snovi iz djetinjstva su se rasuli pri prvom posjetu :)
<Hrki> kontrolirana legalizacija je uvijek bolja nego ilegala
<Hrki> jer nemogu to suzbiti
<ivoks> sve 5
<Hrki> i samo se bezveze ljudi ubijaju i trose resursi
<Hrki> protiv mafije koju NEMOZES pobijediti
<Hrki> ima ih previse
<ivoks> ali ja sam se toliko odviknuo od cigareta i dima
<Hrki> i ja, ali ne zato jer je ilegalno :)
<ivoks> da sad razumijem zasto su u kaliforniji htjeli progurati zakon gdje bi pusenje bilo zabranjeno i doma, ako se radi o dijeljenom objektu
<Hrki> jer mi je dopizdilo
<Hrki> mogu dobit kad ocu, jer te veze ne umiru nikada XD
<jelly> ivoks: zato sto su im zidovi od drva ili 12mm knaufa i stanovi nisu ventilacijski izolirani jedan od drugog?
<ivoks> jelly: zato jer trujes one koji ne puse, a da oni ne mogu nista napraviti
<ivoks> ja osjetim kada se u stanu ispod mene pusi
<ivoks> udje kroz prozor
<Hrki> hmm
<ivoks> bas mi je to pocelo smetati
<Hrki> a auti ne zagađuju?
<ivoks> zagadjuju
<ivoks> zagadjujes i ti
<ivoks> ali te necemo eliminirati :)
<SaKiKnin> :)
<jelly> ivoks: onda samo treba normirati ventilaciju, a ne zabraniti svima tocno jednu drogu
<Hrki> tako je :)
<SaKiKnin> sve treba dopustiti
<SaKiKnin> bez cenzure
<jelly> ko hoce pusit, nek ima ispusni filter i drzi zatvoren prozor ;-)
<Hrki> pa recimo heroin je kao zabranjen
<Hrki> ali recimo mozes dobiti bez beda subotexe flastere i sl..
<Hrki> i naravno, to mozes skuhati i pukne te jos jace nego dop
<Hrki> ali dop je zlo :)
<SaKiKnin> Evo u Hrvatskoj je trurbo folk populaniji nego u Srbiji
<SaKiKnin> samo zato sto je bio cenzuriran za vrijeme Tuđmana
<jelly> SaKiKnin: nije bio cenzuriran
<Hrki> dobro, ako je to razlog onda su stvarno kreteni
<Hrki> pa ne rade ljudi nesto jer je ilegalno
<SaKiKnin> Pa nije bio dobrodošao
<Hrki> nego jer im je dobro
<ivoks> jelly: pa ne bas
<Hrki> sjetite se one gluposti od prohibicije
<Hrki> koji su kurac s time zeljeli postic :)
<ivoks> pusac i nepusac ne bi trebali uplacivati isti iznos za zdravstveno
<Hrki> osim da je mafija cvala
<jelly> osim sto si svaki vikend mogao vidjeti politicare na cajkama po odredjenim kaficima
<ivoks> kao i pretili i normalni
<ivoks> kao i alkoholicar i normalan
<Hrki> to je drugi par rukava
<Hrki> i slazem se
<ivoks> neg... godisnji!!!! :D
<ivoks> aj bok, vidimo se za 45min
<jelly> .o/
<SaKiKnin> Ma sve treba biti legalno, ne možemo nikome narediti kako će živjeti
<SaKiKnin> ko se oće ubiti, ubiti će se
<SaKiKnin> ko hoće biti na ubuntu buće, ko neće neće
<SaKiKnin> i to jeto
<SaKiKnin> ako nešto zabraniš samo ćeš napraviti mafiju i to je to
<jelly> ko ce djecu ispred skole navuc na vrlo adiktivnu supstancu nece ubit sebe
<jelly> neke stvari treba zabraniti, samo treba i dekriminalizirati ovisnistvo
<SaKiKnin> da,ali će imati problema sa njihovim roditeljima
<SaKiKnin> i plus po meni djeca ne trebaju ići u tu školu
<SaKiKnin> gdje se to može naći
<jelly> diler ce se odvesti od iduce skole, kaj sad
<SaKiKnin> ni u jednu gdje diler može doći, taman ne iša u školu
<jelly> ok, ajde onda ti svoju djecu skoluj doma
<sillyslux> onda treba zabranit i alkohol i cigarete
<Hrki> jelly: ma nije to tak
<Hrki> mislis da se djeca tak lako navlace
<sillyslux> s/treba/mora/
<Hrki> oni koji duvaju, su jer to zele
<SaKiKnin> pa mislim da osnovnu školu mogu od doma završiti
<SaKiKnin> preko interneta
<Hrki> sve ti krece od sjebane obitelji
<SaKiKnin> +roditelji
<sillyslux> i sta ako djeca puse travu?
<Hrki> a veci utjecaj ima recimo rihana
<sillyslux> nek puse
<Hrki> nego dileri :D
<jelly> Hrki: na neke stvari se bilo tko vrlo lako navuce, ne mora biti dijete
<Hrki> a jebiga, onda nek i alkohol zabrane
<jelly> a legalizirali smo sve
<Hrki> jer to je najvece zlo
<Hrki> krcme su pune
<sillyslux> kao djeca s 8 godina ce udahnit dim ili jos bolje, bost ce se iglama, jer uzitak kad bode...
<SaKiKnin> ja mislim da je puno opasnija indoktrinacija djece nego bilo kakva droga
<Hrki> tak je :D
<SaKiKnin> djeca su budući roditelji, to je začarani krug
<Hrki> u to ime cu si jedan hedić smotat :D
<sillyslux> pa triba uvest za alkohol duhan i kavu oni license ko u ameriki za marihuanu, kava i sl. samo za registrirane ovisnike
<SaKiKnin> malo bi tko bio konzument bilo kakvih droga da ga društvo nije odbacilo i zaboravilo
<Hrki> ma djelomicno je jelly upravo, nesme mozda sve biti legalno jer su ljudi mutavi :D
<Hrki> i trebas im zabraniti
<Hrki> jer jednom sam citao da se kao glupa turistica naduvala u amsterdamu i onda je isla tamo gore plazit po dalekovodima
<SaKiKnin> država uvodi manje više svu drogu u državu
<SaKiKnin> posebno tečke droge
<SaKiKnin> oni su distributeri
<SaKiKnin> ne može SAkiKnin biti diler, jer bi u roku mjesec dana bio u istražnom zatvoru
<Hrki> nemora biti istina
<Hrki> moras imat samo provjeren krugi ljudi :)
<SaKiKnin> to su nebuloze
<SaKiKnin> znaju sve, samo te puste da radiš
<SaKiKnin> sve dok njima ne smetaš
<SaKiKnin> do određene granice te trpe
<SaKiKnin> maknu te preko noći
<SaKiKnin> kao Karamarka
<Hrki> znaju tko duva, ali neznaju detalje
<SaKiKnin> kao Karamarka.9
<SaKiKnin> :9
<Hrki> kad su ljudi mutavi i sve preko telefona
<Hrki> i svi se okupljaju
<SaKiKnin> ma znaju sve sve
<SaKiKnin> nije ovo Indonezija
<SaKiKnin> druker ti je svaki drugi hrvat
<SaKiKnin> svi rade za sistem
<Hrki> zato i kazem, provjeren krug ljudi
<SaKiKnin> bez njega nemoš ništa
<sillyslux> irc je dobar za to! :D
<Hrki> irc, telegram :)
<SaKiKnin> irc je hotline
<sillyslux> pst... ode pusit duhan... ali nemoj nikome reci!
<jelly> odo' pit
<sillyslux> evo napusio se ali nisam napusen :|
<sillyslux> sad bi zapalio jos jednu
<SaKiKnin> sillyslux: :)
<sillyslux> ali necu bez pica
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/dan-zalosti-pozdravite-se-s-besplatnom-internetskom-pornografijom/1013888.aspx
<SaKiKnin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BoTx70RRe0&feature=youtu.be
<datase> ^ YouTube :: P!nk - What's Up (from Live from Wembley Arena, London, England) :: Duration: 05:50 :: Views: 3,425,029 uploaded by PinkVEVO :: 29,286 likes :: 878 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SaKiKnin> omiljena
<SaKiKnin> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-16
<Hrki> rekli smo da ameri nisu uzor :)
<Hrki> https://merryjane.com/news/canadians-will-soon-be-able-to-buy-legal-weed-from-public-and-private-stores-including-online
<Hrki> kaj se to događa sa dellovim laptopima
<Hrki> nigdje za kupiti sa amd grafom
<Hrki> svi kao imaju, a dok ih zovem nemaju
<obruT> zasto oces amd grafu ? :)
<obruT> ja upravo gledam laptope, trebo bi si kupit nesto manje (13.3 - 14") za nosat okolo, ne treba bit nesto posebno jaka masina i ne bi bilo dobro da je previse para jer cu to vuc posvuda (provodice dane po satorima i u autu pa se moze lako ostetit ili bit ukradeno)
<obruT> zadnji sam platio novi oko 2500 kn, danas naci tako nesto je mission impossible
<sillyslux> Hrki, CETA?
<jelly> obruT: ha, ja sam za tu cijenu dobio 5 godina stari 14"
<jelly> ha, gledam epizodu Orville... reziser Jonthan Frakes
<Mmike> jelly, da :))
<Mmike> jelly, i, su ti dobri?
<sillyslux> https://drewdevault.com/2017/12/16/Firefox-is-on-a-slippery-slope.html
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-17
<Hrki> obruT: a jebiga, zasto ne
<Hrki> bolje da ima externu grafiku nego internu
<jelly> Mmike: zabavniji od discoveryja
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-10
<ivoks> pa jebote apple
<ivoks> hdmi u macbook = nista
<ivoks> hdmi u ubuntu = sve radi
<ThirdWheel> Zgorio mi android box za 60$ :) Bijeli dim :) Sad se natezem s gearbestom da nisam nikaj kriv :) 
<ThirdWheel> Vele , posalji sliku/film kak ne radi :) Reko , kaj da ti posaljem? :)
<ThirdWheel> O, kak imam lijep nick ! 
<Mmike>  Nemas
<Mmike> Molim te.
<Mmike> Saberi se.
<ThirdWheel> I zbrojan sam i sabran ! 
<hrvoje> zapali cigaretu, puhni brdo dima u uređaj i snimaj ... to ti je rekreiranje samo takvo :)
<jelly> hrvoje: slavonski čobanac?
<jelly> ah fak, ti si u drugom uredu...
<hrvoje> jelly: kakve to veze ima? :)
<hrvoje> jelly: pričekaš da nekaj završim pa možemo?
<Mmike> Thunderbird drek\
<Mmike> saljem mail
<Mmike> i veli tb 'poslao sam mail, al' ga nemrem spremit u Sent folder, hoces try again ili cancel ili don't save'
<Mmike> stisnem cancel i ovaj zatvori sve :)
<obrut> Mmike: mislim da sam jednom u zadnjih ne znam koliko godina otkako sam presao s mutt-a na thunderbird (mozda cak 10-tak godina) imao jednom bas takav slucaj
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> bug
<Mmike> a tak se rijetko desi da ga nemam zivaca prijavljivat :D
<obrut> a u zadnjih 2 godine otkako na jednom laptopu s windozama koje imam doslovno samo za mail, cisco jabber i webex teams, s lookoutom stalno neki problemi, zaglavi, nece mail da pokaze, ovo ono :)
<obrut> fakat ne znam kak ljudi imaju zivaca s tim radit
<Mmike> lookout :)
<Mmike> meni tb los, onak, ima dost stvari koje mi smetaju
<Mmike> al' u biti mi radi ok
<Mmike> od sveg drugog sto sam probao to mi najdraze
<jelly> owa je vrlo dobar webmail
<jelly> o365 mi je možda bolji od gmaila
<obrut> pa da... tb je smece, ali radi koliko toliko
<obrut> mutt mi je najbolji, ali mi je tesko integrirat neke stvari i lijen sam :)
<jelly> u muttu me neke stvari muče, ali danas sam riješio jednu: set pipe_decode
<jelly> bez toga nemam pajpati 10 poruka i grepat
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 LTS, 18.10 | FINALNE MANDARINE (ove godine), klem, naranč, lim, grjp: cca 14.12.
<jelly> obrut, Mmike, BotaniCar / ThirdWheel, dodobas, vileni, ivoks, hrvoje: mandarine (8kg 50kn, 21kg 120kn), klementine (3kg 30kn), naranče (5kg 50kn), grejpa neš malo (2kg 20kn) i limuna jako malo (1kg 20kn) https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018
<jelly> Dune choose your own ending https://www.patreon.com/posts/dune-23198419
<jelly> (taj post je sfw.  Ostali mogu biti VRLO NSFW)
<jelly> uhhh
<Mmike> jelly-home, jel' moze jos?
<Mmike> narucit, mislim
<Mmike> jelly-home, ubiljezio 
<Mmike> stavio 2 kile llimuna, ak ce bit
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-11
<ThirdWheel> Stavio sam dve kile limuna na crveno :) 
<Mmike> jelly, jesi razmisljao o necem drugom glede 'irc na vise mjesta'? 
<Mmike> hexchat navodno ima neke fore, weechat isto, da ga mosh sa novijim ZNCom uparit, pa ti ne treba vise 'account na koji se spajaju drugi acconuti'
<jelly> Mmike, to mi nije medju prvih 5 prioriteta ove godine...
<Mmike> srecom je godina na kraju :)
<jelly> kas mi dopizdi IT otvaram sladoledarnicu  Gelateria Gelailia
<ThirdWheel> U reklamama za sladolede ne koriste sladoled. Sad sam na linkedinu pogledao 20minutni filmic o tome kako koriste zamjenske materijale za izradu reklama u prehrambenoj industriji. 
<ThirdWheel> Kakav gubitak silnog intelekta je sav taj marketing u cjelini
<Mmike> ThirdWheel, ti si se bavio UPSovima, right?
<Mmike> jel' imas kaku preporuku? Trebam za 2 stroja, oba stroja zajedno vuku oko 300W kad rade :)
<Mmike> treba mi da izdrze ispade od 15ak minuta.
<ThirdWheel> load i baterijskii kapacitet si znas sam izracunati. Jedino vazno je da UPS zna pricati s nakacenim hardverom, ako nemre pokrenuti gracefull shutdown na vrijeme onda ti ne treba. Ovo samo da prebrodis kratke rupe je svaki dobar.
<ThirdWheel> Tu ces kao linux shop vjerojatno morati ici na neki jaci brend, s windowsima svi UPSovi znaju pricati :)
<ThirdWheel> Na windowsima te sjebe kaj shutdown zbog updatea traje duze nego baterija u UPSu
<ThirdWheel> You're fucked both ways
<ThirdWheel> Nemam nikakvu prigodnu shalu za Macove
<Mmike> nemam windowe, serecom
<Mmike> ThirdWheel, a omdel, preporuka, nekaj?
<ThirdWheel> imas account u ASBISu da ti tam pogledam, ili ? 
<ThirdWheel> Ovak kolokvijalno, uzmi malo preskup APCov 
<jelly> krepao disk u serveru... spare, koji nikad nije koristen
<phd> jel to razlog nedostupnosti korisničkih službi?
<jelly> a oni po kojima se ronda u arrayu uredno rade
<phd> jelly: murphy
<jelly> pa nije murphy, suprotno je
<phd> anti murphy :)
<jelly> a kaj je nedostupno?
<phd> sad je valjda sve ok. Crko je bio dio programa IPTVa i tehničku službu se nije moglo dobiti
<phd> očito vijesti nisu doprle do tebe :)
<phd> Tam negdje oko 7, pol osam je to bilo
<jelly> ne koristim niti iptv niti helpdesk
<phd> :-X
<jelly> 90% kad gledam nes, gledam zemaljsku ili netflix
<jelly> ostalih 10% sumnjive web stranice sa crtanima
<phd> Å¡vedski ratni!
<jelly> dada, japanski
<phd> :)
<jelly> (isto crtani)
<phd> btw nije loš ovaj amazon free tier
<phd> aws
<obrut> razocaran sam... gns3 vm radi samo na vmwaretu i virtualboxu, kvm nula bodova :P
<obrut> opensource softver, unutra sve pici na linuxu.... 
<jelly> ak mu mozes slozit mrezu sa onim sto ima vbox, mozes mu slozit i na bilo cem drugom...
<obrut> na vboxu ne fercera to bas dobro jer ne podrzava nested virtualizaciju kako spada, nije akcelerirano i ima problema s dizanjem kvm-a unutra (sto treba za neke virtualne deviceove)
<obrut> i fakat mi je glupo da za neke stvari unutar dize kvm, a samo se ne moze vrtit na kvmu
<obrut> da imam vremena, iso bi sad to istrazivat i sam napravit podrsku... ja bi to najradije integriro s openstackom :)
<jelly> svak zna da je esxi jedini pravi hipervizor ;-)
<obrut> esxi kosta :P
<jelly> yep, al ne gorzno puno
<phd> https://docs.gns3.com/1hEoK0rmtdBRnMaUaVoMHUbYwtDAltXYShiMJUp1GMxk/index.html
<phd> :)
<phd> ne znam za kvm, gdje god sam radio produkciju stavljao sam vmware
<obrut> produkciju cega ?
<phd> produkcija as produkcijski server za razliku od testa
<obrut> ja znam gomilu produkcije koja se vrti na kvm-u, cak i telco softvera
<phd> ma sve je to ok. nemam iskustva s kvmom
<jelly> obrut, samo da nije na openvswitchu!
<obrut> ne koristi bas ekipa openvswitch za to :)
<obrut> krajnje je vrijeme za slozit doma masinu s 64 GB RAM... imam ih tri s 32 i ponesto s 16, ali mi definitivno treba jedna s barem 64 :P
<hrvoje> postajem ozbiljno ljubomoran, obrut :)))
<jelly> imas ugasenu sasiju sa blejdovima koji mogu natrpati 256GB, ako uspijes slozit trofazno napajanje odmah imas i 3kW grijalicu
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-12
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ThirdWheel, imam cak, aj baci oko
<Mmike> SilverSpace!!!
<Mmike> pa djesi ti, nema te k'o nit snijega ovog!
<SilverSpace> oo Mmike ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma ne stignem za računalo sjest 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si poceo kopat? :)
<SilverSpace> pitat ću te ja kad bu tvoj klipan v petom razredu :) 
<Mmike> nemoj :)
<Mmike> dakle,m UPS
<Mmike> ima tko prporucit koji?
<Mmike> dodobas, milicicu pilicicu
<Mmike> kako si mi danas?
<dodobas> danas sam okejish...
<Mmike> lijepo
<Mmike> si se ocesljao fino ujutru?
<dodobas> pokusvam naci koji dimnjacar obilazi zgradu
<dodobas> nisam bas .. moram na frizuru
<Mmike> nama dodje lik svaka 2-3 tjedna
<Mmike> reko, jel' neki bed
<Mmike> nije nije, veli lik
<Mmike> sve je ok
<dodobas> lik za frizuru ?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> crni finish da
<dodobas> a jel koristi svinjsku ili guscju mast za poliranje ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledaš da ima ups sa što dužim trajanjem baterije sve drugo ti je nebitno, bar je moje iskustvo takvo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a sad citam, bitno je kaj ocu spajat gore
<Mmike> ak samo piceke sa svojim napajanjima onda ok, jer napajanja peglaju napon
<Mmike> al' ak hocu i monitor mozda i tak, onda trebam pazit
<Mmike> bum vidio
<dodobas> ja imam ovo ... https://www.adm.hr/product.asp?product=apc-be700g-gr-back-ups-es-700va405w-back-ups-es-700va405w-izlazna-snaga-405-w-tehnologija-off&code=14049
<dodobas> nikakvih problema ... svasta je spojeno bilo na njega... pa cak i pegla :)
<SilverSpace> peglao si na UPS :D 
<dodobas> of kors ... kako ces drugacije dobiti crtu na hlacama ...
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj znaci 'svasta'? Ja bih dva desktopa spojio - tj, jedan je kucni server, a drugi je desktop. Vuku oba, zajedno, 350W u peaku (ok, ne kad na workstationu igram far cry novi ili kad ethminer pokrenem, al' to rijetko radim - bitno je da kad nisam u uredu a desi se ispad da ne umru strojevi)
<Mmike> dodobas, nisam mislio da je taj mali drekec dovoljan - taj ,taki, slican, sam mislio kupiti za monitor, rutere, switcheve, ONT za optiku, i tak to
<dodobas> Mmike: dva monitora, dva aktivna zvucnika (svaki ima 10kg, 80W mislim) laptop, printer ... vuklo je od 110 - 250W ...
<obrut> sacuvaj Boze da stane muzika kad nestane struje :P
<Mmike> dodobas, nda.... to mi morti malo - malo
<Mmike> kol'ko drugo je trajalo?
<Mmike> velim, taki bi uzeo za ove mini mrezne uredjajcice :)
<dodobas> 25min ... 
<dodobas> bit ce ti to dovoljno
<obrut> kazes, dosta za pogasit sofware, posyncat cache, odradit backup i ostane taman jos 2 minute za pogledat pr0njavu :)
<Mmike> dodobas, moram doma to sve jos jednom izmjerit....
<Mmike> selim sve u ured pa bi, kad vec imam ured, da sve radi stalno, i kad odem na more :)
<Mmike> a tu u kvartu zna bar jednom mjesecno struje nestati na 5-10 minuta
<Mmike> obrut, imas ti kaki ups?
<obrut> moras onda slozit i nesto da to upali nakon sto recimo 30 minuta kontinuirano bude struje
<Mmike> obrut, jesi probao nova cells? 
<Mmike> obrut, yup, to isto :) nemam pojma trenutno kak, polako. Mozda mikrotik to moze :D
<obrut> nemam ups (odnosno imam neki prastari, ali ne koristim)... i nisam isprobo :)
<obrut> mikrotik ima neki scripting nesto, no nisam se igrao bas s tim
<obrut> ja bi slozio nesto MCU-like bazirano za paljenje :)
<obrut> evo bas gledam, mikrotik ima scheduler gde bi mu mogo reci kad da nesto pokrene... a ima naravno i tool za wakeonlan ako bi to koristio za paljenje
<Mmike> yup, tak nest
<Mmike> I jos usb shtick sa 3g/4g da mi moze poslat SMS ili sto vec kad crkne i kad se vrati
<Mmike> razbio sam zarulju
<Mmike> mater
<obrut> ja sam pokusavao slat sms-ove preko jednog 4g sticka na mikrotiku i nisam bas uspjevao... net kao takav radi ok
<Mmike> ma ok, moze i net
<Mmike> sveisto
<Mmike> iako mi je SMS jednostavnije
<Mmike> net moze za backup kad crkne optika
<jelly> Mmike: jesu se javili moji uopce
<Mmike> jelly, nop, nitko
<jelly> pjbmu
<jelly> ok, probat ćemo drukčije
<Mmike> jelly++ thnx :)
<jelly> Mmike: ugovorna obveza od 24mj ti pase?  PM?
<dodobas> obrut: jel partijas ... https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.0R/announce.html :)
<obrut> dodobas: nisam uspio skinut, download server im mrtav :)
<obrut> op, evo ga, doso response :P
<dodobas> a hebiga kad ga drze na linuxu ... kako ne bi bio mrtav
<obrut> i... download failed :P 
<obrut> lose su to organizirali, nemaju svi mirrori zadnju verziju, al naso sam jedan koji ima :P
<dodobas> obrut: e znam ti ja pirata ... sigurno ima ... moze ti sprzit :)
<obrut> evo ima Å¡vabo :)
<obrut> i piči full speed
<obrut> prvo skidam rpi3 image :)
<obrut> inace, bila je danas na #programming neka bitka linux vs *bsd :)
<obrut> ja se nisam fajtao, samo prodavao kokice
<obrut> (i jeo doticne usput)
<dodobas> iskljuciti HT na procu ili ne ... hmm
<obrut> pa jel ti smeta ? :)
<dodobas> pa ako nema HTa onda nema ni checkova za probleme na procu ...
<Mmike> ok, odo jest :)
<ThirdWheel> Mmike, u ASBISu nude dva modela samo trenutno, oba su rackmount. Ako imas account, nazovi tamo da ti netko nabavi :) 
<ThirdWheel> *da ti netko nabavi nekaj uredsko
<ThirdWheel> Upalio sam gparted na slovenskom .) 
<ThirdWheel> "Od Å¡tevila in vrste opravil je odvisno, kak dolgotrejen je postopek." # prostokopasulj
<CrazyLemon> dolgotrajen*
<CrazyLemon> kako* 
<CrazyLemon> :>
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-13
<dodobas> putar
<jelly> Stigle mandarine i sve. No čini se da je samo Mmike naručio ovaj put
<obrut> ja jos nisam ni stare pojeo :P
<hbogner> ja pojeo predzadnje tek jucer, zadnje mi jos ostale
<hbogner> a ove nisam ni htio narucivat jer sam imao zaliha
<jelly> Vele da su ovaj put bolje birali, iz unutar krošnji, a da imaju puno što će propasti jer je bila jako rodna godina
<Mmike> jelly, ack, mozemo vecertas?
<jelly> možemo!
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> Mmike: doduse, kad veceras?  Imamo bozicni party od firme, sad sam se sjetio
<Mmike> jelly, pa, kad pocme to, kad bi ti pasalo?
<jelly> Mmike: 20:30 sam u radničkoj, može bilo kad prije, 17h, 18h, 19h
<Mmike> 18-19 bi moglo, kad dete pokupim i to, javim se
<jelly> ok
<Mmike> snap dap tarap pap
<hbogner> nikad nisam mislio da cu se opeci na ram :)
<hbogner> al eto i to se desilo
<hbogner> kolega stresa memoriju na 1U serveru, bez poklopca i air shrouda, i ova se grije ko luda
<jelly> bez poklopca je airflow vrlo vjerojatno u klincu
<hbogner> jelly, ma neee :)
<hbogner> cpu se jos hladi jer je on blize, ali ram koji je iza cpu-a je vruc
<hbogner> kolega zato i testira na ovaj nacin, ovo je ram koji mu je radio probleme, pa ga je sad stavio na odstrel :)
<hbogner> ako prezivi, prezivi
<jelly> app!
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foLw7yuDuGg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Nena Ivosevic - Komandant Sava :: Duration: 03:28 :: Views: 626,525 uploaded by ZZTopKotor :: 2,328 likes :: 140 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> thttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuB3f70cYnM kukurukukuuu 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Franco Battiato - Cuccurucucu :: Duration: 04:11 :: Views: 9,069,413 uploaded by SonoS0L0Canzonette :: 20,761 likes :: 1,404 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-14
<phd> jutar
<dodobas> putro
<Mmike> snijezi snijezi snijezak
<obrut> dodobas: ces ic u Moravice ?
<dodobas> uh, ne znam, razmisljao jesam, ali nemam jos nikakav plan
<dodobas> ako cu ici, javim se
<Mmike> obrut, kad je to?
<obrut> 21-23.12.
<obrut> odnosno 22. i 23. ali ce se neka ekipa sabrat 21. navecer
<jelly> a tome sluze plasticne cijevi za odvod... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAa2yh1ZkNc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: THE FINAL COUNTDOWN - PERCUSSION ONLY | Andrew Huang :: Duration: 02:48 :: Views: 208,311 uploaded by ANDREW HUANG :: 4,666 likes :: 37 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> bas dionica.
<jelly> https://github.com/trimstray/test-your-sysadmin-skills
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-15
<jelly> %$#@ linux salje arp request sa krive ipv4 adrese koja nije na tom interfaceu
<jelly> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt arp_announce
<jelly> https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/a6afth/i_have_watched_this_about_7268_times_and_still/
<datase> /r/funny :: I have watched this about 7268 times and still laughing :: 5358 points (90%) :: 115 comments :: Posted today by deamills94 :: https://v.redd.it/omtf8yaa3c421 (v.redd.it)
<sillyslux> til https://one.google.com/about odmah se sjetio https://login.ubuntu.com/
<obrut> jelly: the final countdown je valjda prva stvar koju sam odsviro na sinticu kad sam ga dobio u osnovnoj skoli :)
<obrut> al fora je ova udaraljacka verzija :)
<hrvoje> a ova verzija? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-X-p0C0Uas
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Floppotron: The Final Countdown :: Duration: 02:07 :: Views: 1,414,242 uploaded by Paweł Zadrożniak :: 32,048 likes :: 190 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> te flopitronove smo vec poslusali sve :)
<obrut> jelly: dobra su ova sysadmin pitanja, iako bi ja malo sekcije poraspodjelio...
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-16
<obrut> ono kad nadjes fajlove koji se zovu :w :P
<jelly> a DEADJOE
<obrut> to nisam vidjao jos od faksa :)
<Mmike> dosli su mi kablni 
<Mmike> doso mi je disk
<Mmike> presarafljivanje moze poceti :)
<Mmike> jel' netko nekad probao WD Black diskove?
<jelly> samo red
<Mmike> jelly, su glasni>?
<Mmike> e, mandarine su super :)
<Mmike> ova serija je najbolja ove godine :D
<jelly> ne bas
<Mmike> fwiw, u R&B Foodu imaju fantasticnu cezar salatu
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-09
<Mmike> Well, hello! :)
<sillyslux__> wello
<Mmike> gdje IPSec po defaultu slusa, tj, koje portove na fajrvolu moram otvoriti da isto proradi? 500 i 4500 ?
<vileni> da
<jelly> udp?
<Mmike> jelly, da
<Mmike> kolega imao zbloksano pol toga na svom ruteru :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-10
<PoselMuffin> Hej ju gaajz
<respawn> sta ima muffin
<PoselMuffin> imao sam u backlogu napraviti i zatvoriti neke tickete, jesam. 
<PoselMuffin> Sad se bavim muzikom (sviram kurcu )
<respawn> dobra 
<PoselMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFKHBvaTIHs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: RAMMSTEIN - Du Hast (WAAAY TOO HAPPY COVER!) :: Duration: 07:41 :: Views: 420,611 uploaded by Melodicka Bros :: 25,370 likes :: 1,399 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> PoselMuffin: jesi dobio cijene?!?!?! :-D
<PoselMuffin> jelly, evo prvi dan sjedim u uredu, bio sam na putu :) Idem prek' do prodaje pitat!
<jelly> #onokad specka veli minimalno 4GB, a na 4GB se djubre ni ne boota do kraja
<jelly> sa 16 gle cuda radi odlicno (kolega dize microstack da bi unutra stavio NSX)
<PoselMuffin> EOOM Can't boot :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-11
<jelly> %$#@^ kapi za oči kod oftalmologa, ko da je neko stavio Brightness na 300%
<jelly> kolega jučer pokazao ovo, puno ljepše od monita za lokalni stroj: <jelly> ,i netdata
<jelly> <judd> Package netdata (net, optional) in buster/amd64: real-time performance monitoring (metapackage). Version: 1.12.0-1+deb10u1;
<jelly> i ima gotova pravila za postgres, postfix redis ovo ono 
<sillyslux> eww ima se tu sta skrolat s >100k pixela visine
<sillyslux> ah
 * sillyslux installed netstat-web
<sillyslux> il netdata-web
<PoselMuffin> trosim netdatu fanj dugo, super je i aktivno se developa, devovi su pristupacni
<jelly> hmm, mislim da su nam neke skripte neprecizne...
<jelly> MySQL dump of db lost+found doesn't exist for today
<PoselMuffin> :) 
<jelly> danas su neka rh ansible predavanja, vele kolege da ima duplo više bivših iz firme nego trenutnih :-)
<PoselMuffin> To je logicno, firma postoji vec neko vrijeme, ljudi cirkuliraju :)
<jelly> ima više bivših i iz ureda
<jelly> možda cirkuliraju ali se još niko nije vratio...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAyfo__Mhpc&list=FLm1sx9ZUBTVHAHB6EKrU6KQ&index=28
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Otpisani Jazz Orkestar RTB-a - Original Soundtrack :: Duration: 02:44 :: Views: 33,065 uploaded by Zoran Milenkovic :: 329 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> jelly: jel pratis ti FB ? Isplati li te se tamo zazvati za rucak ? 
<DomaMuffin> Promisljen kakav jesam, odlucio sam pitati i tu :) 
<jelly> ne pratim, to je samo za ulogirati se u neki fb vrag
<jelly> mudro
<DomaMuffin> Os doc u iducu srijedu nakon 16 do R&B-a, brijem da sam ti tunu duzan :) 
<jelly> 18.12. sam tu, ali Mmike mi je prvi dužan
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> stoji :0
<DomaMuffin> Vidi, danas se kod nas u uredu povela rasprava tko moze pojesti vise rucaka. AKo mozes samo dva nisi ni u konkurenciji.
<DomaMuffin> No, jel ovo gore "dodjem" ? 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: je!  Å alji calendar invite :-)
<DomaMuffin> Nemamo para za outlook :) Morat' cu zvat' dan prije :) 
<jelly> drndoid / gmail.com kalendar ako imas drndoid uredjaj
<jelly> kaj će vam outlook
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Commodores - Nightshift
<jelly> ne to
<jelly> nego... Ivčić - Vino amaro
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-12
<PoselMuffin> Obi! Zdra'o druze :)
<PoselMuffin> PoRTiR je :) 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Bok.
<PoselMuffin> Silno me zanima na koje jos kanale odes kad dodjes tu :) 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> #deutsch, #ubuntu-de, #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<PoselMuffin> Ohh, za tebe sam mislio da ces biti na #physics ili nesto takvo :) 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ne, fizika je nesto sto radim nasamo, te nakon toga dobro operem ruke.
<PoselMuffin> :) Svaki razlog za odrzavanje osobne higijene je dobar razlog ! 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> A rijetko kad sam dolazio na IRC u zadnjih 10-15 godina.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Sad namjeravam dolaziti cesce, da vjezbam njemacki.
<obrut> samo kad izadjes iz konobe :)
<PoselMuffin> Bas moras koristiti terminologiju od koje se osjecam staro, ha ? Ne bi bilo dovoljno reci "vec dugo me nema" :) 
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Da, skoro da sam Odi-Van-Konobe.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> A sorry.
<obrut> da provjerimo koliko znas njemacki... "Wenn ist das Nunstück git und Slotermeyer? Ja! Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput!"
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Je l' to iz Monty Pythona?
<obrut> haha :) je :)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Jebga, ne mogu skuziti pola rijeci, i nisam siguran jesu li uopce ispravne.
<obrut> nisu, to je gibberish :)
 * Obi-Van-Konobe kimne.
 * PoselMuffin se pukne smijat'
<obrut> jadni Muffin :)
<PoselMuffin> ./nick JadniMuffin
<Obi-Van-Konobe> JediMuffin
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Što je ispravna stvar za raditi s muffinom, a još će i Star Wars uskoro u kina.
<PoselMuffin> Imam rucak s kolegama danas tek u 13. Pojeo bi gljivice s vlastitih nogu kako sam gladan ( Hi Stallman) :)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Pa, odo ja.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Vjerojatno se vratim sutra ili nesto.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Bok.
<jelly> Q: kad prepoznati kemičara u wcu A: opere ruke PRIJE
<jelly> s/kad/kak/
<PoselMuffin> :) 
<sillyslux> to je kirurg
<vileni> i ruke i oci
<hrvoje> jelly: prije ce bit da kemicar pisa u menzuru :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-13
<DomaMuffin> Nasao sam na torrenthr torrent koji nitko ne seeda, that's a first
<jelly> 6 komada ventilatora u Gen8 Proliantima krepalo unutar 3 mjeseca
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-14
<obrut> jelly: jel im je "istela garancija" ?
<jelly> je, jedno 2 godine
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-15
<respawn> d dan
<respawn> Å¡ta ima
